#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-29
<markmx> пять кутишники молчат... кто нить тут на кути креативит?
<pahan> !melt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='melt'
<pahan> !героин
<skai> @voice pahan
<markmx> героин это такой фреймворк?
<skai> !extfs is <reply> Как читать и писать на ext4/3/2 файловые системы из-под windows http://t.co/Q8VZ99G
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that, skai
<Ilshat> привет. не подскажите. какой программой можно удобно читать файлы /var/mail/[user]
<Ilshat> хотя, еволюшн вроде умеет
<micro-chipset> Ilshat Ну кому чем удобней кому то удобно vim кому то к примеру nano или что еще свое
<micro-chipset> Так что выбирай сам что для тебя значит удобно
<Ilshat> Micro, и как будешь читать base64? ))
<Ilshat> я пок выбрал еволюшн
<Ilshat> помогите разобраться с init.d, update-rc.d
<vpol> народ, собирай толпу, пойдем init.d мочить.
<Ilshat> зачем мочить то)
<Usinsk52> здравствуйте, подскажите как добавить принтер из сети.  (система-администрирование-печать) принтер находит, но не добавляет...
<Ilshat> vpol, я так понимаю init.d в убунту уже deprecated&
<Ilshat> ?
<vpol> init vs upstart?
<vpol> init.d это каталог.
<Ilshat> ну это я в курсе. я имею ввиду запуск с этой папки
<Ilshat> шас же вроде чето чере3 service
<Ilshat> а как посмотреть список автозагрузки?
<pahan> Ilshat, система>>параметры>>запускаемые приложения
<Ilshat> pahan, а консольно )
<Ilshat> кстати, там еще не показываются демоны
<pahan> не знаю
<Slukin1> Ilshat, gnome-session-properties
<sharikoff[free]> q
<Saykhan> й
<skai> ку
<Ilshat> Slukin1, как демонов то увидеть.. к примеру апач? гном ведь сам как то запускается
<Saykhan> service --status-all
<Ilshat> воо. про это я и имел ввиду. спасибо
<Saykhan> Ilshat: ;-)
<Ilshat> шас только надо научится туда что-то свое добавлять )
<Ilshat> я так понимаю демоны из этого списка запускаются еще до выбора пользователя?
<Saykhan> Ilshat: добавлять свое можно командой update-rc.d
<Ilshat> ага. уже читаю об этом. :)
<Ilshat> это уже глобальный автозапуск. а на уровне пользователя чем можно воспользоваться, не подскажешь? только крон?
<Saykhan> лично я пользуюсь "система-->параметры-->автоматически запускаемые программы"
<Saykhan> при запуске компа запускается браузер, почта, скайп и аська
<Ilshat> Saykhan, да я как-то хотел все консольно изучить и без всяких UI. т.к. я часто удаленно управляю, иногда серверами.
<Saykhan> Ilshat: тогда только крон)
<Ilshat> ну наверн. по сути в кроне  ниче плохого нету )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет всем
<Usinsk52> здравствуйте, подскажите как добавить принтер из сети. (система-администрирование-печать) принтер находит, но не добавляет...	
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: здесь?
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: м?
<[v-8]_jupiter> смотри пытаюсь сделать ресайз для vps
<[v-8]_jupiter> Она розбита /dev/vda1 /    /dev/vda2 swap    /dev/vda3  /var/www
<[v-8]_jupiter> делаю lvextend -L+5G /dev/vmkvm/devser1
<[v-8]_jupiter> Пишет что добавило
<[v-8]_jupiter> а теперь делаю в виртуалке resize_reiser -f /dev/vda3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Не добавляет место
<[v-8]_jupiter> /dev/vda3 already is of the needed size. Nothing to be done
<[v-8]_jupiter> По всем правилам оно же должно увелисить последний раздел тоесть /dev/vda3
<[v-8]_jupiter> Но не увеличивает
<[v-8]_jupiter> вроде же и правильно диск розбил
<dmay> чего ломаем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: не ломаем а место добавляем
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: будь мужиком, купи ей ещё один физический диск )
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: зачем?
<[v-8]_jupiter> ето же ресурсы для виртуалки
<[v-8]_jupiter> на lvm есть куда увеличить. В самой виртуалке не увеличивается
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ну дай виртуалке почуствовать себя настоящей машиной )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Похоже идей ни у кого нет(
<pahan> С# под линухом же не существует?
<skai> это миф, сынок
<pahan> так существует?
<dmay> pahan: C# существует даже для микроконтроллеров 8]
<dmay> что ему какой-то ваш линупс
<pahan> dmay, ясно.
<dmay> pahan: google(monodevelop)
<skai> !mono
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='mono'
<skai> dmay: нет в линуксе
<dmay> skai: просто бот тупой, совсем его обучение забросили?
<pahan> ясн пасиб
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: къы)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: кстати, ты openvz новый тестить будешь?
<inkvizitor68sl> а с этим вряд ли помогу
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl можешь в тред http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/telecom/127231/ от меня каммент кинуть?
<inkvizitor68sl> какой?
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: я выкрутился добавил еще один раздел)
<[v-8]_jupiter> openvz на centos 6 сейчас работает)
<[v-8]_jupiter> с ядром 32
<[v-8]_jupiter> все лимиты отрабатывают
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: а я придумал киллерфичу.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: если vswap есть
<[v-8]_jupiter> Есть
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и память оверселлить не собираешься
<inkvizitor68sl> --set privvmpages 0:unlimited
<inkvizitor68sl> set --physpages 0:1024000
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl на телефоне nokia e63 в режиме 3g и combo(3g+2g) батарейка держит 2 дня. в принудительном режиме 2g 5 дней. что в беларуси не так?
<inkvizitor68sl> set --swappages 0:128000
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: не, вот такое не буду опубликовывать)
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: и openvz живет.
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl заминусуют?
<inkvizitor68sl> UNIm95: ога
<inkvizitor68sl> при упоминании РБ там в принципе минусяторы сразу прибегают
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ) а как же kvm))
<only_you> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/330539_10150297520112760_715367759_7688862_4507508_o.jpg
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl на телефоне nokia e63 в режиме 3g и combo(3g+2g) батарейка держит 2 дня. в принудительном режиме 2g 5 дней. почему в исследовании не так?
<UNIm95> inkvizitor68sl такой каммент подойдёт?
<Saykhan> суровый чел на фоте
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: заколебало хД
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: openvz допилили, можно не париться больше
<inkvizitor68sl> только стать. пока писать не буду
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо это только в rhel и centos 6
<inkvizitor68sl> но главное
<inkvizitor68sl> что у меня крутятся виртуалки
<inkvizitor68sl> нагруженные
<inkvizitor68sl> и вот уже месяц там не было OOMa или Out of Memory
<inkvizitor68sl> оом киллера, то есть или OOM
<Usinsk52> ребят помогите разобратся с принтером =/
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: + еще можно iptables прокидывать)))
<pahan> Usinsk52, так а что не так? дым есть нету?
<[v-8]_jupiter> я openvz использую где диск хорошо нагружается
<Usinsk52> дыма хорошо что нет)
<Usinsk52> имеется принтер xerox phaser 3100MFP подключеный к win машине и расшарен, теперь его надо добавить на машину с ubuntu, тут и начинается мое нубство.
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ну я тоже из-за дисков хД
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: прикрутить бы simfs к kvm
<inkvizitor68sl> [v-8]_jupiter: ничего. скоро lxc будет. и будет всем щастье +)
<inkvizitor68sl> procfs попатчить нужно
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: ты смотрел доку что я писал на резервное копирования:
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<inkvizitor68sl> угу
<inkvizitor68sl> завтра на работу выйду, буду отписываться
<inkvizitor68sl> сегодня ноут получать )
<dmay> так. есть svn. там есть branch и есть tag.  в теге дофига изменений, но половина из них в бренче не нужна. как адекватно смержить тег в бренч, чтоб ручками отсеять ненужные изменения?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ставишь git и будет тебе щастье
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ставлю гит и вылетаю из конторы, ога :3
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: бгг
<dmay> мде. какая-же фигня у меня проблема. люди она как живут http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7223240/refactoring-over-several-branching-with-a-lot-of-directory-structure-changes
<pahan> dmay, ты из консоли все делаешь с SVN?
<dmay> pahan: г-ди упаси, тортойзсвн ма. хотя если есть вариант из консоли, то давай
<dmay> всё вспомниаю один эпичный вопрос на каком-то саповском форуме - у нас БД выросла за день на 50ГБ, что делать, как жить дальше?
<dmay> это в тему мелочности и примитивности большинства ваших проблем, да
<DarthGrey> за день на 50 Гб) роснано?)))
<dmay> росгазпром какой нить. такие люди на форумах не представляются )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: 50 гб?
<inkvizitor68sl> у нас бд+статика на 20-30 ТБ за сутки растет
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: сап же, там и не такие чудеса бывают
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: ты в гугель чтоль переехал? )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: в яндекс
<dmay> а. ну так у вас индекс всея рунета, а тут тупо операции в одной компании
<inkvizitor68sl> я про индекс ничего не говорил
<Flower> Тут вообще народ бывает?
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: сравнение в любом случае некорректное, в тындексе производить инфу это основной профиль, и это ни в коем разе не проблема )
<dmay> Flower: нет, иди дальше.
<Flower> плохо, придётся Марку вопрос задать, зачем этот канал содержать, если он не востребован.
<dmay> а Марк тутошним обитателям бабло платит? skai, подлый мерзавец, где моя доля??!?!?!771
<Flower> o_O
<Flower> он не платит, хах, конечно нет, на содержание серверов идут деньги и за траффик нужно платить.
<dmay> Марк платит фроноде??!?! скандалыинтригирасследования!
<dmay> короче, не выёживайся, и давай рассказывай, что сломал
<Flower> очередной школьник-трлль разговор закончен
<Flower> тролль
<Flower> пака-пака
<dmay> ну вот, пуся обиделась (
<Saykhan> хехе
<dmay> а самое обидное, что оно себя теперь будет чуствовать несправедливо обиженным
<dmay> и фиг докажешь что ссзб
<chelaxe> hi
<chelaxe> скай
<BROS> Привет всем!
<BROS> Кто делал изображения 3-D коробок в Linux? Не могу подобрать аналог из Win
<only_you> blender?)
<BROS> only_you: в нем есть готовые шаблоны для коробок?
<pahan> BROS, а что подразумеваеться под 3-D коробкой?
<BROS> pahan: нужно создать изображение коробок DVD-дисков или книг в объеме. Я на окна делал такое в программе Quick 3D Cover. Но в Ubuntu она не запускается
<pahan> не шаблонов там нету, да и блендер другого плана прога
<dmay> шаблонов? параллепипед нужной пропорции + зеркальная поверхность?
<pahan> как вариант виртуалку с виндой держать и там попробовать
<pahan> блин ключи от дома посеял
<pahan> злость аж расперает
<BROS> pahan: виртуалку ради проги инсталлить - это жесть. Попробую сейчас другую версию завайнить
<BROS> Кто-нибудь играеть в CS1.6 под Wine?
<dmay> BROS: да. в основном школота, задроты и прочие бесполезные личности.
<dmay> и это, в принципе, от вайна не зависит :/
<BROS> dmay: согласен
<BROS> Нужно после удаление программы в Wine производить какую-нибудь чистку?
<BROS> или деинсталляция удаляет все файлы?
<only_you> BROS: ~/.wine
<BROS> only_you: там все чисто
<Pavia> Всем привет.
<Pavia> Подскажите как в java настроить звук?
<D4rkMist> привет всем!!!
<only_you> приіет
<dmay> D4rkMist: что сломал???
<dmay> интересно, только у меня "дчетырерк" воспринимается как "дурачок"?
<Pavia> Может кто-то с java разбирался?
<Pavia> А то звука нет.
<dmay> я разбирался. мне не понравилось.
<D4rkMist> димей все норм!! просто по каналу скучил))
<dmay> не надо на канале кучить! тут и так убирать некому
<D4rkMist> )0
<D4rkMist> я соскучился)
<D4rkMist> по вашим острым шуткам))
<Pavia> dmay, ну так как звук сделать в java?
<dmay> pahan: include javax.sound.чотатам, не помню точного названия пака :3
<Pavia> Все разобрался надо было поправить sound.properties
<Pasha_49> Здравствуйте! Подскажите, чего может не запускаться ubuntu server после установки? Загрузчик грузится, а после него мигает курсор в верхнем левом углу, и так постоянно. Пробовал разные варианты установки, и с загрузчиком, и без него, и 32 и 64 бита, в чем
<Pasha_49> проблема не пойму
<valera> всем привет
<dmay> valera: что сломал?
<dmay> Pasha_49: сам найди какую нить обидную цитату про телепатов, плз
<valera> проблема: когда я начинаю что-то качать из интернета (торентом, просто браузером или wget'ом), то у меня начинает нагружаться проц. Из-за чего это может быть?
<D4rkMist> вгет прото поломавсии
<dmay> valera: а посмотреть, кто именно нагружает?
<valera> тот кто качает
<valera> вот сейчас качаю 11.10 через хром, хром собственно и жрет проц
<valera> 5 минут назад качал хауса через transmission, соответственно трансмиссия жрала проц
<valera> при закачке окошки тормозят при перемещении, видео прирывисто воспроизводится
<Escsun> valera, rtorrent use luke )
<valera> как только перестаю качать сразу все нормально становится
<valera> Escsun, да не в торенте проблема
<Escsun> ну тогда хз )
<valera> никто не сталкивался?
<|rapidsp|> valera: ну например сетевуха заболела
<|rapidsp|> valera: хорошобы на другой системе проверить
<valera> |rapidsp|, это уже больше похоже
<valera> другой к сожалению нет
<dmay> valera: всяких странных вещей не ставил? типа проксей, итп
<valera> dmay, неа
<dmay> valera: точно?
<valera> точно
<|rapidsp|> точно преточно? :)
<dmay> valera: уверен?
<valera> это мое заднее слово))
<valera> одно ядро полностью нагружает
<valera> вот, закачка закончилась и htop успокоился
<valera> и вентилятор подутих
<UNIm95> valera может количество узлов умень. иногда помогает
<valera> но есть одно но. у меня 11.04, но ядро стоит из 11.10, т.к. на 2.6.38 у меня система намертво зависает, на любом дистрибутиве с этим ядром
<valera> UNIm95, а как это сделать?
<|rapidsp|> это запросто может быть причиной
<valera> |rapidsp|, ядро?
<|rapidsp|> да
<UNIm95>   valera так блин а главное и не сказал
<valera> |rapidsp|, но я этого не наблюдал, когда установил свежую систему с ядром 3.0
<|rapidsp|> но первым делом я бы сетевуху попробовал сменить
<UNIm95> какая у тебя конфигурация железа?
<valera> |rapidsp|, не получится, у меня ноут
<|rapidsp|> жесть
<UNIm95>  valera: ноут какой?
<valera> я через wifiб можно попробовать ethernet
<|rapidsp|> постоянно забываю, что есть такая штука, как ноут :)
<|rapidsp|> попробуй через вифи
<valera> UNIm95, Sony Vaio VPCF11S1R
<valera> UNIm95, 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9287 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<valera> это мой wifi
<valera> щас попробую через ethernet...
<UNIm95> valera и как?
<valera> UNIm95, торент не разогнался еще...
<valera> все, разогнался
<valera> проц не нагружен
<valera> а точнее значительно меньше, чем при wifi
<|rapidsp|> вывод очевиден
<valera> что мне делать с wifi?
<UNIm95> valera: ищи новые дрова
<valera> ок, спасибо)
<|rapidsp|> как то так: http://goo.gl/2471a :)
<UNIm95> напомните как определить тип памяти. DDR2 или DDR3?
<|rapidsp|> а lshw не умеет?
<valera> а имеет значние какой ноут, если модель сетевухи известна?
<UNIm95> |rapidsp| а по чем смотреть?
<UNIm95> в смысле фильтр
<solvex> grep DDR?
<UNIm95> solvex нет
<solvex> у меня тоже :)
<UNIm95>  |rapidsp| не выводит тип. только частоту
<solvex> хотя не )
<solvex> UNIm95, sudo dmidecode -t memory
<solvex> Supported Memory Types:
<solvex> 		Standard
<solvex> 		DIMM
<UNIm95> solvex ржу нимагу
<UNIm95> solvex	Type: <OUT OF SPEC>
<solvex> у тя DDR100500 :)
<|rapidsp|> сикретная разработка
<UNIm95> solvex не ддр3
<UNIm95> посмотрел на сайте леново
<UNIm95> зато ноут 16Гб держит
<solvex> РОСНАНО DDR4
<UNIm95> solvex xD
<solvex> вон у мну на сервере 12Гб :) хватает с головой )
<dmay> solvex: люди, которые говорят "мну" будут в аду читать Достоевского. Вечность!
<dmay> хотя нет, Достоевский для них слишком хорошо
<solvex> Розенталя?
<dmay> значит будут читать днявочки с ливинтернета, мвахахахах
<valera> все что нашел в интернете не помогло. а где мне искать дрова на Atheros 9287?
<[Raiden]> мандрива 2011 вышла. Вроде первая после смены руководства на русское.
<dmay> атерос до сих пор не взлетает? оО
<[Raiden]> поройся где-нить тут http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1835190
<valera> взлетает, но при загрузке файлов из сети на большой скорости чильно загружает проц
<[Raiden]> ваще в инете полно
<[Raiden]> valera: если 100% порылся и нично не помогает... Значит надо менять )
<valera> [Raiden], ноутбук?)
<skai> dmay: мну будет модератором в аду.и вантузятнеги будут читать днявочки ванилек:-Р
<[Raiden]> бывают юсбшные хреновины, о виду как мелкая заглушка
<dmay> skai: ты не Ъ. ты не чуствуешь красоты связи между проступком и наказанием.
<[Raiden]> узнать какой из таких адаптеров поднимается сразу и нормально и воткнут ьв ноут
<valera> да ну нафиг
<skai> dmay: ты упоротое троллино:)чем не проступок?
<[Raiden]> или да. Ноутбук это вам не дерево - не решает нужные задачи - меняйте нафиг.
<valera> это изврат
<valera> никто не покупает))
<dmay> skai: вантузятники в аду будут портировать самбу12 на оффтопик
<[Raiden]> )
<valera> давно бы уже продал)
<[Raiden]> онлайн барахолки пробуй
<dmay> skai: а линуксоиды - искать дрова на атеровский вифи, да :3
<[Raiden]> и ещё барахолки на железных фоурмах
<valera> барахолки?) фигасе, ноут стоит 43т.р.
<valera> поэтому никто и не покупает
<[Raiden]> гг
<skai> dmay: вантузятнеги в аду будут верстать сайты под эксплорер без кнопки сохранения и с рандомными синими экранами
<[Raiden]> [18:23:27] [Raiden][18:22:57] [dmay]значит будут читать днявочки с ливинтернета, мвахахахах
<[Raiden]> [18:26:16] [anaesthesia]люди, которые говорят "мвахахахах"..
<dmay> valera: будь мужиком, толкни за 50!
<valera> dmay, покупай)
<dmay> skai: вот,уже лучше :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: я тебя в другом ирц процитировал
<dmay> valera: у самого такой без дела лежит ^_^'
<dmay> [Raiden]: передай там, что МЫ в ад не верим, и следовательно там не будем 8]
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Начиная с платформы 2011 только KDE является официально поддерживаемым рабочим столом. - про мандривку.
<skai> бойан
<total__> добрый вечер
<dmay> total__: что сломал?
<total__> :), как всегда начинается с этого вопроса
<dmay> total__: не увиливай
<UNIm95> dmay отдашь такой даром?
<dmay> UNIm95: у меня его уже родня даром клянчит )
<dmay> а вообще, мне нужна батарейка за 5 рублей, чтоб реанимировать ноут за 15
<dmay> ибо только он был Ъ из всего того хлама, что я юзал
<total__> dmay, настраивал тут почтовый сервер, а он пересылать почту не хочет в ящик, короче описал здесь ,а так уже сам  уже справляюсь,  2 год на linux все-таки
<[Raiden]> При правильном маркетинге и при заявлениях типа наше КДЕ самое кдешное кде в мире  - они вполне могут некотоырй % отвоевать. Пока в гном3 и юнити происходит смута
<dmay> хотя, ещё женин thinkpad, но он женин (
<total__> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<skai> dmay: на ибее купи:)
<skai> реанимируешь,а свой новый отдашь мне:)
<dmay> [Raiden]: ничоничо, потом выйдет следующий "революционный" кед, и всё опять вернётся на круги своя
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> total__: вот, люблю такие вопросы, когда человек сам ответ знает :3
<[Raiden]> когда-то видимо так и будет. У них в родмапе переписывание всего кде ск  на qml+js
<dmay> skai: фигня вопрос. 60тр+пересылка. :3
<skai> dmay: ты хочешь мне еще подарить 60к и пересылку оплатить?:)да ты просто душка:)
<dmay> skai: лицопальма же, все-ж поняли, что ты понял
<[Raiden]> несколько лямов си++ кода на кумл и яваскрипт переписать это вам не шутки. Лагать наверное будет пока десктопы не начнут делать 1 петабайт :)
<UNIm95> dmay: повторю своё  предложение. ты мне его так отдаешь)
<skai> UNIm95: я тебе такой за 70к отдам
<dmay> UNIm95: легко. сразу после того, как ты мне в пайпалку закинешь 55тр+стоимость пересылки 8]
<UNIm95> черт и  в плюсе )
<UNIm95> dmay ты шли его скаю а скай мне 15 тысяч рублей)))\
<skai> UNIm95: о.каждый новый желающий получает скидку в 5к.интересно а сможет дойти до ттго, что он приплачивать будет?
<D4rkMist> вселенский разум!! подскажи: как удалить руби:
<D4rkMist> ???
<dmay> UNIm95: это у тя какая-то нетакая бухгалтерия...
<D4rkMist> apt-get unistall ruby??
<D4rkMist> как через аптгет удалить??
<DarthGrey> remove )
<dmay> skai: это не "каждый новый скидку", это ты, подлый негодяй, накрутку :[
<UNIm95>  dmay: почему? я тебе 55 тыс скай мне 70 итого мне +15
<dmay> дчетыремист: apt-get remove
<skai> UNIm95: почему тебе?ты мне 70:)
<skai> я тебе ноут
<skai> dmay: а ты мне этот ноут,а я тебе 55
<UNIm95> ксо не так прочел.
<dmay> так, мужики, а мы чей ноут то продаём, янипонял XD
<skai> итого я гдет на 10к в плюсе (цену доставки учитывает)
<total__> dmay, посмотрите плиз, не могу найти решение уже неделю http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<skai> dmay: твой.не мешай
<dmay> UNIm95: мне пофиг как, но у меня после операции должен быть баланс +55. а уж что там куда - сами решайте
<skai> dmay: будет:)55 рублей из 70 тысяч я выделить смогу:)
<skai> у меня останется 69945 рублей:)неплохо
<dmay> skai: ваганыч, перелогинтесь?
<skai> dmay: хммм...а ты в сентябре мне вебмани на палку поменять сможешь?
<UNIm95> skai я прочел что ты мне за такой 70
<skai> UNIm95: ну так купи учебник по русскому за первый класс:)поможет читать правильно:)
<dmay> skai: вебмани зло, сайт вебмани зло, дезигнер вебмани должен гореть в аду, и вообще.
<dmay> ну ты меня понял
<UNIm95> skai нет читал по диагонали просто
<total__> короче родайте за 2.5 рубля мне и все,
<total__> *продайте
<skai> UNIm95: так в учебнике то написано, что читают слева направо и по горизонтали:)
<dmay> total__: ок, только за $2,5k, конечно же
<UNIm95> total__ а ты часом не белорус?)
<total__> нет россия
<UNIm95> skai смотря в каком. если в учебнике по фарси но наоборот
<skai> UNIm95: а ты прочти:)  +skai | UNIm95: ну так купи учебник по русскому
<skai> UNIm95: вроде русский!=фарси, мой дорогой петросян:)
<UNIm95> skai: читал так давно что уже и забыл
<dmay> я чет подумал. а может действительно устроить распродажу старого компохлама?
<skai> dmay: а я так всегда новый компохлам добываю.продав старый по цене нового
<total__> посмотрите плиз, никто не знает как решить проблему,  а то похоже для меня это уже слишком  http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165723.0
<D4rkMist> димей ремув говорит нет такого ))
<D4rkMist> а руби есть
<D4rkMist> подскажите как найти где стоит??
<emilpopel> помогите, аудио карта не реагирует на подключение наушников, samsung n120 + ubuntu 11.04
<User078[web]> всем привет. Кто знает как избавиться от такого ? http://pixs.ru/showimage/linePNG_8074605_2808378.png
<[Raiden]> задумалось
<[Raiden]> хренвоый хостинг
<[Raiden]> Ясно, незнаю.
<[Raiden]> поискать на ппа более свежий юнити или ждать осеннюю убунту наверное
<andrey_> удалить юнити
<[Raiden]> либо не использовать юнити
<trv> óñòàíîâèòü Debian 6.
<ubuntuhelp> trv! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<trv> установить Debian 6, да
<[Raiden]> trv: /join #debian-russian
<trv> я там
<User078[web]> а поменять как можно?
<[Raiden]> User078[web]: делаеш ьлогаут и выбераеш ьтам классик сессию
<[Raiden]> или её же без эффектов, если там тоже будут артефакты. Но вообще, узнай какая видеокарта+версия юнити+дрова и отпиши на форум - может сталкивался кто
<User078[web]> О классик мне больше нравится ) как в лайвСД
<User078[web]> а чтобы постоянно загружался в классик не подскажите как делать?
<dmay> будь мужиком, освой юнити!
<kyct> а что такое наутилус
<only_you> kyct: файловій менеджер
<dmay> kyct: Жюля Верна читал?
<kyct> спасибо)
<kyct> не, не читал)
<dmay> а зря. там много интересного. и наутилус у него няшней чем в бубунте, да
<kyct> мне Конан Дойль больше понравился. от Жюль Верна уснул сразу почему-то
<User078[web]> так что насчет загрузки классик версии? Мне те кнопочки в пол-экрана из Юнити не нужны )
<stolzus> User078[web]: у тебя и останется классик по умолчанию
<stolzus> если один раз зашёл
<[Raiden]> User078[web]: Я разьве не сказал выше?
<User078[web]> ок, понял. Спасибо
<[Raiden]> Правда должен разочаровать. В 11.10 такой сессии не будет. Правда можно будет из репов доставить gnome-fallback сессию
<trv> User078[web], в терминале: touch ~/.xinitrc && echo 'exec gnome-session' && sudo service gdm restart - если так лень выбрать сессию самому :)
<trv> из PPA можно будет поставить GNOME2 (и можно уже)
<User078[web]> так классик это GNOME2 или нет?
<trv> пардонь. touch ~/.xinitrc && echo 'exec gnome-session' && sudo service gdm restart
<trv> User078[web], да
<[Raiden]> trv: хинитрц читается стартх , но не читается гдм - у него свои опции запуска иксов, как бы , в обход стартх
<[Raiden]> и свои описания сессий
<User078[web]> спасибо буду пробывать
<[Raiden]> последняя сессия в 11.04 запоминается вроде в ~/.dmrc ,  у меня правда кдм - могу врать )
<Nor8> !irc
<ubuntuhelp> Список официальных Ubuntu IRC каналов, а также IRC клиентов для Ubuntu, можно найти на https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat . Где найти весь список каналов !Freenode см. на http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist . См. также !Guidelines.
<kyct> а как можно глобально поменять кодировку в убунту. в смысле, все файлы, которые когда-то были созданы в винде теперь в их названиях одни кракозябры. подскажите как исправить.
<kyct> о! нашел какой-то мануальчик, попробую сам разобраться, всем спасибо
<andrey_> привыкай
<[Raiden]> 1. есть перекодировщики типа enca и find или цикл на баше. 2. перекодировать не обязательно - многие редакторы имеют выбор кодировки.
<[Raiden]> 3. если ты очень продвинут, можно глобально использовать 1251 локаль - но как не скажу и не советую
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в часности гэдит имеет выбор кодировки в диалоге открыть как. + ест ьплагин для удобной смены кодировки налету
<[Raiden]> если поискать
<[v-8]_jupiter> kyct: iconv
<trv> [Raiden], что за чушь вы городите, у него в названиях файлов кракозябры
<trv> kyct, файлы открываешь на партиции убунту или на партиции винды?
<dmay> о чем срач?
<maxi_pit> Доброго времени всем)
<[Raiden]> 1. то что я сказал не чушь. 2. то как он сказал никак не говорит об именах файлов - даже если это имелось в виду.
<dmay> maxi_pit: что сломапл?
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> точно
 * [Raiden] плетет чушь
<trv> а я подозреваю что у него просто NTFS монтируется без опции utf8
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<[Raiden]> trv: но ваще странно
<maxi_pit> dmay: почему сразу сломал? просто настраиваю, да и тут давно не был, интересно же о чем народ беседы ведет)
<dmay> maxi_pit: все вы так говорите... а потом "в асечке кракозябрики приходят", "цс под вайном не пашет", "вконтактик видео не показывает"...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Ниразу не сталкивался с битым русским на нтфс в убунте. Т.е. всегда монтировалось как надо
<[Raiden]> задолго до неё сталкивался
<maxi_pit> dmay: ну я же вроде не блондин совсем, бывают конечно мелочи, гуглить вроде умею, так  что по мелочам не беспокою)))
<[Raiden]> Или это опять какие-то дебианщики на канал лезут
<dmay> maxi_pit: так тоже все говорят, да...
<trv> в дебианах, кстати, с этим всё хорошо. а вот в ubuntu lts монтирование без опции utf8 лично встречалось
<[Raiden]> ок
<maxi_pit> dmay: ))) все нормально, главное не распыляться понапрасну))) не ну если есть желание большое помочь, могу задать пару вопросов ;)
<dmay> maxi_pit: воооооот, я-ж говорю - сначала "просто так", а потом "пара вопросов"
<dmay> ну почему бы сразу не признаться?
<trv> [Raiden], как KDE4 будет крутиться с интегрированной Intel?
<dmay> честность - залог здоровья!
<[Raiden]> trv: ой, без понятия. Но тут есть 1+ перед юнити и гномшеллом - композит можно отключить.
<maxi_pit> так они не критичные) уже все сделал, через некоторое время и результат виден будет) так что я и без ответов выживу)
<[Raiden]> И кстати, если компиз крутится, то можно его юзать. Он вполне интегрируется с кде, может темы квина юзать.
<trv> мерси, поковыряем на досуге
<Nor8>  trv: Если дрова поставишь, будет нормально крутиться, там и режим выбрать можно, чтобы разгрузить чип.
<dmay> [Raiden]: так юнити 2Д же тоже есть
<trv> Nor8, какие такие дрова для интегрированной карточки? xserver-xorg-video-intel? куда же без них.
<trv> Unity не рассматривается - сие поделие не юзабельно
<Nor8> trv: На сайте интель все написано и выложено, раз на винде они есть, почему им не быть на линуксе.
<trv> лол
<dmay> trv: ещё один олдфаг на подмогу [Raiden]'у?
<trv> dmay, а ты считаешь что в Unity можно повседневно работать, или что? к чему вопрос то? :)
<total__> согласен, лучше старый добрый второй гном
<[Raiden]> dmay: Ну да, но по сути это не отключение композита, а замена всего де, просто на похожее. И кстати на qt
<dmay> trv: я считаю что юнити это лучшее что случилось в бубунте за последние два-три года
<trv> dmay, сам сейчас на Unity?
<trv> подозреваю что нет
<Nor8> dmay: Хы, смешной какой, а норот голосует против
<dmay> trv: ну я даже не знаю как тебе сказать.....
<trv> не надо ничего говорить. и так понятно что ты Unity видел только на скриншотах
<trv> понимаю, красивее чем Windows Aero
<dmay> Nor8: норот - быдло с кучей старых привычек. еслиб жобс не дал нороту ифон, то норот так и сидел бы на выньмобайле :3
<[Raiden]> Я считаю что идея каноникал делать своё гуи - самое худшее что могло случиться. Мне лично нужен было только удобынй дистрибутив , который развивает свою удобность фикся баги и делая средсва настройки.
<[Raiden]> А новый , ещё 1 де мне не уперся
<Nor8> dmay: Чтобы норот быдлом называть, нужно чем то выделяться из него и это "что то" не новая версия юнити на твоем компе.
<trv> Unity загнётся когда допилят GNOME 3 до состояния v2.xx - а это случится обязательно, скорее всего к v3.2. это очевидно :)
<dmay> trv: а)красивее - дело вкуса. б)юнитя у меня на ноуте на линуксе который заводится раз в неделю по собственному желанию, так что у меня уважительная причина :Р
<trv> > юнитя > раз в неделю
<trv> что и требовалось доказать
<dmay> Nor8: чтоб норот обзывать быдлом надо интернет /fixed ^_^'
<trv> не юзали вы Unity толком :)
<[Raiden]> Возможно нет. Паралельно гному и кде , ест ьмасса всяких вм и де. И никто впринципе на их жизнь не покущается. Ну будет ещё одна и всё.
<Nor8>  trv: Да атм и юзать пока нечего, для школоты игрушка
<[v-8]_jupiter> dmay: xfce4 или windows 7))) Вот где более мене в графике можно работать.
<dmay> trv: тем не менее этого "не толком" хватает чтоб утверждать что это лучшее что нынче может предложить линукс
<dmay> trv: особенно в положении "из коробки"
<trv> [Raiden], не, WM - это другое дело. а появление Unity - это действительно худшее что могло случится. разрабам давно пора обьединяться и создать нормальную графическую оболочку, нежели то что сейчас происходит с Гномом, и то что уже произошло с KDE (это KDE4 aka Vista Interface).
<dmay> т.к. 95% нормальных пользователей дальше этого положения не ходят
<[Raiden]> если они смогут в последсвии оторвать свой док от левого края, тк что бы помещался куда я хочу и что бы он из значков мог превратиться в надписи ,как на панели задач - тогда я первый буду кричать что на юнити стоит посмотреть.
<trv> Линукс пока не может предложить нормальную графическую среду - это понятно всем
<trv> идеала нет
<dmay> одной сильной руки нет, как у сами знаете кого )
<dmay> [v-8]_jupiter: ась?
<Nor8> trv: Можно заточить до почти идеала, во всяком случае глаз как юнити резать не будет, вися в левом углу
<[Raiden]> кнопки слева на окнах кстати тоже  не очень хорошая идея хотя бы потому, что  у всех других вм и ос котоыре существуют официально для писи - справа.
<dmay> алсо, вот гном3 это да, это крутой план у разрабов был, да. острал и инновации.
<trv> да панелька слева не самое страшное, сколько убогое тачскриновское старт меню, которое даже в unity-git (то что в 11.10) не превращается в classic, напоминая start button в win7
<trv> а gnome3 допилят, уверяю. gnome2 был в таком же состоянии изначально :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: контролы справа это вообще какбэ естественно для человека )
<dmay> trv: да всё допилят, базара без. кеды4, вон, тоже того... допилили...
<dmay> вопрос - куда допилят
<[Raiden]> мне тоже так кажется. Или даже не естественно, а приобретенная привычка, т.к. так заведено. Правая рука более рабочая
<trv> допилят до вменяемого состояния, близкого к последнему релизу gnome2. деваться некуда :)
<mva> линуксчан. Расскажи-ка о последствиях установки NgX (фронтенда для вебсверверов на виртуалках) на dom0?
<[Raiden]> Вот я сча печатаю, мышку ваще не трогаю и у меня почему-то курсор просто неосознанно в правой части экрана висит
<dmay> mva: а у тебя на виртуалке юнити или гном3?
<mva> у меня её ещё нету. А когда будет — будет консоль :)
<gxoptg> привет всем. кого можно попросить протестировать vinagre?
<dmay> trv: то бишь выпилят шелл нафег? :3
<dmay> [Raiden]: не, емнип даже какие-то британские ученые что-то такое исследовали. но это гуглить надо, янипомню (
<trv> dmay, нет, дадут возможность его кастомизировать по-человечески
<trv> это всё что требуется
<dmay> trv: кастомизация ненужна
<dmay> софт, который требует кастомизации после установки - не уважает пользователя
<[Raiden]> dmay: британские ученые меня не колышат. Просто глупо переучиваться просто потому, что кто-то решил что слева лучше )
<dmay> это всего-лишь значит, что разраб не знает, что реально пользователю надо
<[Raiden]> и кстати, я в винде бываю и не только на свем компе
<[Raiden]> и там справа
<trv> dmay, ок. какой софт сейчас не требует кастомизации? какое DE
<gxoptg> никто не  хочет?
<dmay> trv: ну я два минимум могу назвать, но за один меня забанят, а за второй геем обзываться будут :3
<trv> озадачил :))
<[Raiden]> Самый лучший комент про юнити котоырй я когда-либ овидел - был на опеннете. Текст был примерно такой:
<dmay> trv: хинт: оффтопик и гламурный оффтопик )
<[Raiden]> Ифейс в стиле макос нельзя назвать однозначно удобным. Поэтому он должен предлагаться только как опция
<dmay> кстати да
<trv> XFCE, кстати, никто не отменял
<[Raiden]> Если бы каноникал сделала выбор при установке, всё было бы ок.
<dmay> то что в бубунте счас с окнами сделали + юнити это попытка смешать оба оффтопика
<dmay> [Raiden]: этого выбора пугалось бы 90% домохозяек
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А чем макос стиль не нравится?
<[Raiden]> Ну стилей много. Зачем мне именно этот, если я 10 лет использовал другой
<trv> самым удобным стилем всё равно останется Windows Classic :P
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так то да, но вообще удобный он
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: может у тебя ещё и нокия 3110?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну, я охотно верю что леопард мне бы мог понравиться и очень сильн оверю что он удобней чем юнити , хехе.
<dmay> я-ж говорю - олдфаги, обвешанные кучей привычек, старых, как экскременты мамонта
<trv> dmay, ну вот, опять олдфаги. тебе действительно не нравится windows classic? :)
<dmay> trv: только на вин2008р2 через рдп )
<trv> > обвешанные кучей привычек
<dmay> там он ничего так. хотя "классика" там только основной цвет контролов
<trv> > вин2008р2 через рдп
<trv> гы-гы :))
<[Raiden]> dmay: тоже верно. Но если завтра скажут что надо ходить раком, кто-нить обязательно крикнет: да вы просто противник всего нового!
<dmay> trv: нипонял подкола
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну это уже подмена понятий. мы про вполне конкретный вариант говорим, который действительно удобней(да, да, в далекой перспективе) чем устаревшие интерфейсы
<Nor8> [Raiden]: +1, поддержу, но некоторые этого не понимают )))
<kyct> а как написать скрипт. в плане, я уже готовый скрипт взял и как сделать его активным?
<dmay> kyct: chmod +x /path/to/file
<[Raiden]> dmay: то что он действительно удобней - спорно :)  Хотя к глобал меню я бы впринципе мог бы привыкнуть. но вот док слева меня конкретно бесит и то что через даш пускать программы постоянно - нихрена неудобно, а добавлять на док их невозможно, т.к. не
<[Raiden]>  умещаются нехрена.
<[Raiden]> скролинг правда есть, но он тоже бесит
<maxi_pit> dmay: во специально для тебя думал что спросить))) придумал) можно с рабочей машины, имеющей все обновления скачать-установить эти обновления на другую машину? или много гемора?
<[Raiden]> самое смешное, что если бы док сделали внизу, то мне бы под мои задачи его размера хватило бы
<kyct> спасибо
<dmay> [Raiden]: про слева это да, но я-ж сказал - в перспективе. а дбавляюся проги в док тупо правой кнопкой-зафиксировать или как-то так
<dmay> maxi_pit: тебе с флешкой, в смысле?
<[Raiden]> dmay: 1. я не считаю что юнити удобен , 2. я не считаю что он удобней тех сред котоыре были до.
<[Raiden]> соответсвенно печалька
<dmay> [Raiden]: ничоничо, время насс рассудит. Марк ещё всех вас поставит к стен^доку :3
<[Raiden]> ))
<maxi_pit> dmay: неее, запустил Кубунту на втором компе, на ноуте то все обновления имеются, а на компе нет, с 3джи сети качать 500м ломает как-то(
<[Raiden]> ну да, время покажет. Я думаю, что пережду весь этот цирк скорее всего на кде. Как переждал его развитие на гноме2 - я в прошлом кдешник :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У новой мандривы видел тему оформления кде?
<[Raiden]> пока нет
<dmay> maxi_pit: на компе который обновляешь - идешь в синаптик, говоришь "проверь обновления и сделай список на загрузку", это в менюшке у него где-то
<bezn> как к беспроводному подключиться нэту
<bezn> народ помогите
<dmay> maxi_pit: на машине с инетом всё пачкой скармливаешь вгету или чему хочешь, переносишь обратно, делаешь apt-get install *
<bezn> !
<bezn> в автономный режим заходит
<dmay> bezn: хокку?
<bezn> что ?
<bezn> тут АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ есть ETHERNET
<dmay> вон там
<maxi_pit> dmay, счас попробую
<bezn> после того как сую шнур
<skai> maxi_pit: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/07/ubuntu-synaptic.html можешь так
<bezn> помогите!
<skai> dmay: закусывайте:)
<[Raiden]> смотрите каким мог быть устаревший напрочь гном2 http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0829/h_1314634946_7156078_8874ff0295.png
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> skai: не поверишь, как раз пошёл XD
<skai> [Raiden]: на панели каша
<dmay> [Raiden]: это точно гном, а не е17?
<dmay> или 16 ли...
<[Raiden]> нижний док ещё и с перекрытием активным окном, а верхняя панель уезжает вбок по краю и доступно 100% экрана когда это реально надо!
<skai> курсоры в стиле "я открыл дял себя курсорХР и буду усирать свою венду" :)
<[Raiden]> dmay: точно, внизу docky , вверху стандартная панель
<Nor8>  [Raiden]:  Норм, так и надо )))
<Nor8> Места много остается )))
<skai> грифты уродские. айс бук ридер под вайном и небось еще там емеральд приломачен
<Nor8> skai: Ну так то да, шрифты и тема иконок подкачали ))) Нос ама идея норм
<skai> и да.скрин оооочень старый.еще со времен, када бонд был а4тек
<[Raiden]> я не помню какой декоратор, т.к. эмеральд юзал тоже, скорее всего гтк-виндов-декоратор.  А  для айса простите аналога нет + там база из 700+ книг
<skai> дык fbreader вполне нормален
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А что за шрифты? Вроде как дроид, но не дроид..
<[Raiden]> ну, фбридер лучшее из того что есть и я бы 100% его использвал , если бы ибр не пустился.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или дроид?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: скорее всего дройд, я тогда часто юзал либо его либо либерейшен
<skai> ставить винцо ради проги, которой есть достойная замена...сурово:)
<User087[web]> Кто знает почему в виндозе автоматом подключает интернет а в Убунту нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Тогда шрифты норм))) дроид норм
<[Raiden]> skai: я вооще уже сказал, что не нашел достойной замены. Если для вас есть - я рад.
<User087[web]> <[Raiden]> помоги Пожалуйста!
<[Raiden]> На самом деле не только айс, там в папке вин32 ещё были ярлыки для джедай академи ,варкрафт3 и сталкера
<[Raiden]> и 2 версий космических рейнджеров )
<[Raiden]> знакомые пошутили ) http://weird.42-club.ru/0/raiden_und_linups.jpg
<skai> 42 случаем не регион?
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<only_you> [Raiden]: http://demotivators.ru/media/posters/619854_stav-linux.jpg
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> а CAD кто чилат?
<[Raiden]> вот тот же гном2 и тот же док docky , тольк ов 2 экземплярах. Эта программа есть довольно давно и она уже давно лучше чем док в юнити
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0829/h_1314635639_8547042_3a7239b61a.png
<skai> а вот чисто на узнать.а доки нафига используешь?какие функции от него надо именно тебе?
<maxi_pit> dmay, что то я в кде не разберусь как(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На верхней панели бардак, товарищ прапорщик не одобряэ )))))
<[Raiden]> skai: 1. сворачивалка+ запускалка одновременно и есть опция перекрытия только активным окном, а не всегода. Гномеры такую опцию не осилили - видимо считают слишком сложно )
<only_you> елементари няшка ^_^
<[Raiden]> ой, циферку 2 пропустил
<skai> [Raiden]: аааа.ну я замес доки в качестве переключалки юзаю scale
<skai> а на верхней панели глобал меню+полезности
<Nor8> [Raiden]: У docky опция "держать скрытой" нормально отрабатывает?
<skai> все равно одна строчка меню будет занята.а так хоть польза будет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну, я не согласен. Панель существует для размещения на ней эолементов. Т.е. она должна быть забита, либо не нужна вообще.
<[Raiden]> Если очистить панель - тогда проще её удалить и юзат ь1 док
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не факт )))
<[Raiden]> или тогда она не нужна такая длинная
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> макосники видимо так же в свое время решили сунув туда глобал меню. Забив её таким образом, что бы место не пропадало.
<[Raiden]> А я забывал значками запуска и апплетами
<[Raiden]> би* :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Что за "би", на обгон пошел? )))))
<[Raiden]> что-то я всё о себе и о себе. Ну короче, просто хотел сказать, что в юнити нету ничего интересного мне + тоже глобал меню вполне работае тв классик сессии - достаточно добавить на панель
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<[Raiden]> Возможно идея порта юнити родилась когда были опубликованы планы гнома о гном-шелле )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Пока она жестко прикручена к левому углу, она никому не интересна. Да и  возможность ее оформления весьма скудна.
<[Raiden]> порта всмысле из нетбук эдишен в главную верию убунты
<[Raiden]> кстати, в ГШ вполне можно написат ьрасширение которое скрывает боковой док с избранным и юзать ту же docky или кайро.
<[Raiden]> А в юнити конечно можно, но этот боковой док будет висеть ненужным )
<[Raiden]> и так буде тс каждым кто берется пилить гуи не имея опыта и мозгов ) хехе
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. я предрекаю что  юнити будет не сильно популярен и возможно многие дистры вообще на него положат
<[Raiden]> простите, я часто ною по поводу де и иногда пишу много текста :)
<[Raiden]> убежал от клавы
<kruglyakov> Всем привет
<kruglyakov> как можно такой чат вмантировать на сайт
<skai> kruglyakov: несколько пунктов потребуется
<skai> kruglyakov: 1. выучи русски язык
<kruglyakov> И всетаки!!! Можно ли.
<dmay> kruglyakov: можно всё.даже на луну полететь. вопрос лишь в прямизне рук.
<skai> dmay: какие прямые руки то. он буквы то путает.
<dmay> skai: это я планировал обсудить после того, как поциент отреагирует на контрольный вброс 0:]
<skai> dmay: потциент тормозит. ответа ты ждать будешь вечность
<dmay> skai: ну не всегда же везет
<maxi_pit> dmay: вот интересная статейка для КДЕ http://kubuntu.ru/node/5521 если тебе конечно интересно)
<dmay> echo $sudopass | sudo дальше не читал
<dmay> индусы с выжлбасиком они и в линупсе индусы с выжлбасиком
<dmay> maxi_pit: тебе один apt-get --print-uris чем не угодил?
<kruglyakov> Все острите а подсказать не бывает?
<maxi_pit> dmay: еще не пробовал просто, я сначала читаю все что найду, потом пробую! так надежней, проверено ;)
<dmay> kruglyakov: бывает луна ту-ту когда хендсы когда чоткие
<only_you> kruglyakov: русская язіка такой сложная? =)
<kruglyakov> Нет а что?
<dmay> бэльнямэмэ эчендамана да?
<NoOova> Господа
<NoOova> как убрать шум с видеозаписи оцифрованной с VHS
<NoOova> горизонтальные полоски
<skai> NoOova: оцифровать блюрей
<[Raiden]> Я не спец по видео. Но некоторые фильты убирающие шумы были в avidemux. И надо было бы убират ьво время оцифровки. Ну или хватать в формат с мин потерями
<[Raiden]> потом уже обрабатывать
<[Raiden]> в прочем не важно
<NoOova> [Raiden]: skai: спасибо конечно за совет. видео уже оцифрованно и перезаписывать нету возможности. снято оно было на древнюю видеокамеру
<skai> NoOova: kdenlive в руки и пробуй спасать
<[Raiden]> авидемукс  советую глянуть
<skai> в авидемуксе эффектов мало.может и не найтись
<[Raiden]> вам эффекты или шумы убирать
<[Raiden]> дельфина забавно покоцали в мандриве. Закос под наутилус-элементари http://wiki.mandriva.com/ru/uploads/e/e1/Mandriva_Destkop-2011-dolphin.png
<skai> ну так мандрива то теперь наша
<skai> наши делают вечно чтото копирующее
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: гном умер, так они решили сделать гном из кде?
<skai> sig_wall: гном живее всех живых
<sig_wall> гном3 != гном :)
<skai> гном жив, а унылые аналити с ЛОР^w канала не нужны
<[Raiden]> да уж, фантазии у наших явно мало. Элементари конечно неплохая серая тема, но... Её явно любитель макос делал и кнопки как в винде на ней совсем не смотрятся
<sig_wall> точно, надо четвертую звёздочку на лоре добить
<[Raiden]> ещё пишу тсамый удобынй кде. Но в кедах фм крут и функционален, а на шоте какой-то жалкий обрубок (да простят меня юзеры гнома).
<dmay> skai: опять пытаешься блещать мудростью? гном, тем более 3 не нужен, нужна юнити, как православный закос под великий и неповторимый оффтопик! :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: Тебе реально юнити понравился?
<skai> dmay: слабовато:)потерпи до 11.10. тада юнити и посмотрю.
<skai> dmay: а пока этот вброс не действует на пользователей православного гнома2
<dmay> [Raiden]:  я-ж говорю - лучшее что случилось в бубунте за последние 3 года
<skai> dmay: а ты кстати lxf не читаешь?
<dmay> skai: не действует на упёртых олдфагов-рабов своих примитивных привычек /fixed
<[Raiden]> dmay: лучшее что в ней случилось - будет кубунту на кде 4.7.0.
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> skai: каво-каво?
<skai> dmay: linux format
<skai> там в августовском номере прошлись по юнити
<skai> по гному 3
<skai> по кедам
<dmay> это та газетенка, которые какието местные активисты клепают?
<skai> неа
<dmay> full circle
<[Raiden]> ине кажется мой дефолтынй дельфин лучше чем мандривовский смотрится http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0829/h_1314643781_9884988_cbda830ff0.png
<dmay> не
<[Raiden]> тный*
<skai> это русскоязычное издание британского журнала
<dmay> э
<skai> dmay: lxf - серьезное издание, а не наколенное подделие вида FC или UALinux
<dmay> надо будет посмотреть на досуге
<skai> dmay: все номера старше года они выкладывают на сайте в паблик
<dmay> пойду, скачай на свой wp7 :3
<dmay> *скачаю
<dmay> старше года?
<[Raiden]> а убунтовский журнал выходит ещё?
<skai> [Raiden]: чем то тему блюбёрд напоминает
<[Raiden]> ег опереводят?
<skai> [Raiden]: вроде выходит.хотя хз
<skai> меня он не вдохновил
<wildDAlex> Ну ппц. Меня просто бесит, как в Юнити активным может быть окно на заднем плане.
<[Raiden]> да там много шлака ,  пару статей ничего были и овтеты на письма забавно было посмотреть
<wildDAlex> Жмешь Alt+F4 и закрывается окно совсем не то, что предполагал.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> таког оя ещё не видел.
<dmay> ну вот, пришлось копипи...кхм... скачивать с торрентов журнал про линукс. мне стыдно, и как-то странно...
<wildDAlex> Еще бесит, что окна одного приложения независимы. Можно ли как-то переключаться между только приложениями, без учета внутренних окон самих приложений?
<[Raiden]> в некоторых вм есть функция - активно то окно, в которм курсор мышки. Т.е. активность сразу меняется при наведении - к этому я не смог в свое время привыкнуть
<[Raiden]> но оно как бы отключаемо
<[Raiden]> dmay: ответ ьтоварищу. Я не видел юнити больше часа )
<dmay> чочо?
<[Raiden]> [22:53:03] [wildDAlex]
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> wildDAlex: молчи и ешь, это лучшее, что может предложить линукс.
<skai> dmay: а ты его на торрентах нашел новые выпуски?
<[Raiden]> лол
<Nor8> wildDAlex: Переключись на классику уже )))
<dmay> skai: http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3707907
<wildDAlex> dmay, похоже что да. Гном3 один сплошной баг.
<wildDAlex> Кде вообще ужасен по определению.
<skai> dmay: ааа.британское изданике
<dmay> wildDAlex: фиг с ним что баг, юнити тоже не самая стабильная штука. гном3 это долбаный астрал и одна сплошная инновация
<skai> dmay: а русское почитаь не хошь?годный перевод+доп статьи
<dmay> skai: лёрн зе кхекхинг ленгвейдж!
<[Raiden]> гном3 кстати у меня не сильно глючил, я должен заметить. Только когда я поставил около 2 десятков расширений он у меня конкретно утек
<[Raiden]> но это нормально для первых версий
<dmay> [22:58:15] <-> guru is now known as Guest40912
<wildDAlex> Еще скажите мне, как я могу узнать, какие окна у меня открыты в Юнити? Панели задач в нем нет...
<dmay> и в этом вся бубунта...
<[Raiden]> гуру оказался нубом )
<dmay> wildDAlex: надень очки и посмотри на иконки, на них индикаторы же
<wildDAlex> Постоянно приходится помнить, какие окна открывал, какие уже закрыл.
<dmay> так, что-то я грубить начал... работать пора, видимо...
<wildDAlex> dmay, иконка не показывает экземпляры окон. Если у меня откыто пять вкладок Скайпа, по иконке я это не определю.
<[Raiden]> та же фигня кстати в гномшелле. Если активно юзать столы, фиг вы узнаете или вспомните что открывали без лишних манипуляций
<Sergey_IT> wildDAlex, зато хорошо развивает память
<dmay> wildDAlex: если тебе нужен скайп - ставь оффтопик. зер из но скайп фор линукс
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: в юнити видно на левом доке то что открыто, по идее - если конечно тебе повезло и все значки смогли уместиться.
<wildDAlex> Sergey_IT, это очень успокаивает ).
<dmay> wildDAlex: ну либо пили костыль под гтк, для сбора всех скайпов в одно окно, да
<wildDAlex> Неа, там видно только иконку приложения, безотносильтельно его окон.
<dmay> [Raiden]: да чего у вас там у всех постоянно назапущенно такого, что на доке не помещается?
<wildDAlex> Дык, это не проблема Скайпа, это проблема всех приложений. Скайп я просто привел как пример.
<valera> awn все показывает
<[Raiden]> wildDAlex: там индикатор какой-то ест ьили подсветка. Если есть, то минимум 1 окно открыто. А подробней только по клику. Представь что это панель задач с группировкой
<skai> wildDAlex: док же есть
<dmay> у меня в оффтопике с гигантским пуском и длиннющим треем с дюжину значков умещается на ноуте
<[Raiden]> тогда возможно привыкнешь
<[Raiden]> ваще scale в компизе рулит
<wildDAlex> skai, в доке только иконка приложения, одна, даже если открыто сто экземпляров этого приложения.
<[Raiden]> по поводу переключить окно или увидеть что открыто
<[Raiden]> в кде похожий эффект есть, называется Все окна
<skai> нажимаешь на нее и получешь сетку из открытых окон этого приложения
<wildDAlex> Пользуюсь Ctrl+Tab, но тут он не удобен. Кнопку открытых окон настроил на правый нижний угол при наведению мышью. Но это все лишнии манипуляции.
<wildDAlex> Хочется сразу видеть все окна, как это было в панели задач.
<dmay> wildDAlex: тогда поставь панель задачь. потом купи себе лошадь и сделай сортир во дворе
<[Raiden]> scale на манер кде http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0829/h_1314644680_4291838_b682d05b2e.png , думаю в юнити это тоже можно включить в ccsm
<dmay> и освещение можно газовое, да
<skai> [Raiden]: scale был в компизе еще до четвертых кед
<dmay> [Raiden]: ощи, называется "разбегайтесь, мои глазки"
<[Raiden]> skai: Ну да, оттуда и взяли. Я просто незнаю можно ли его юзат ьв юнити
<skai> можно
<skai> юнити-часть компиза
<[Raiden]> dmay: да всё вроде видно ) И что бы увидет ьвсе окна я просто двигаю мыщку в угол или хоткей жму
<[Raiden]> в гноме2 с помощью компиза было так же
<[Raiden]> левый угол экспо, правый скале
<dmay> [Raiden]: я про то, КАК их видно. О, Хаос, Великий и Ужасный, зохавай своих одептов!
<[Raiden]> думаю их видно так что бы они были максимально широкими
<[Raiden]> от геометрии окон и количества зависит
<[Raiden]> в гш впринципе похожий эффект, только со столами ещё и похуже ) док избранного , меню сверху и столы справа отнимают место.
<[Raiden]> эти экономеры места взяли 2 отличных эффекта и сделали 1 убогий
<[Raiden]> простите, меня опять понесло :)
<dmay> [Raiden]: ничоничо, всё правильно говоришь )
<kyct> а когда wine вот такую шнягу пишет, это что значит:
<kyct> The file :'...' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, что сделано, то сделано... Кстати, самое плохое в гш не то что там именно такие функции выбора окон и эффекты, а то что муттер к нему намертво прикручен
<dmay> kyct: это значит, что надо учить великий и могучий, а не ягу жрать в подъезде
<[Raiden]> kyct: на какую команду пишет?
<kyct> dmay: зачем так грубо?
<dmay> kyct: чтоб хоть кто нить взялся за ум и прочитал бы элементарный курс англицкого.
<dmay> ну или хотя-б до гуглотранслейта дошел
<[Raiden]> некоторые говорили что надо +х что бы вайн мог запустить. Я правда не сталкивался, у меня не так и это кажется бредом.
<kyct> dmay: ладно, понял
<dmay> а то потом начинается - позовите программиста, у меня програма выдала окошко, там написано, написано, написано
<[Raiden]> но можешь попробовать.
<dmay> [Raiden]: нужен ему +x, нужен. о чем в сообщении английким по белому написано.
<[Raiden]> dmay: Верю, т.к. не первый раз люди говорят
<[Raiden]> просто у меня не так
<slinzex> помогите подключится в инет через wifi. Удалился networkmanager. Зато стоял wicd которым не пользовался. Подключаюсь через него. пишет коннектед. А в инет не идет ..
<[Raiden]> slinzex: ping 77.88.21.3
<slinzex> ет ещё зачем
<slinzex> пинг не идёт
<[Raiden]> это яндекс. Если есть пинг, значит дело в днс
<[Raiden]> тогда незнаю
<slinzex> ок..
<slinzex> пробовал через dhcp но тоже проблеммы iwconfig eht1 key [MOI KEY] : error 8BA или както так
<kyct> действительно, каждой проге нужен +х
<kyct> спасибо
<[Raiden]> Я думаю это отключаемо как-то, хотя не уверен
<[Raiden]> у меня почему-то не требуется +х
<dmay> [Raiden]: а ты в детстве chmod +x -R / не делал? :3
<[Raiden]> dmay: в децтве делал, но то было когда ещё убунты в природе небыло
<kyct> детство период времени, когда устанавливается убунта?
<[Raiden]> у меня наоборот. В детстве была энергия на всякие более неготовые к юзу вещи и просмотр разных дистров. Сча хотелось бы одно и готовое.
<[Raiden]> Только последнее время начал смотреть что ещё есть, ибо юнити.
<[Raiden]> и гном3 тоже как бы панику навел )
<Sergey_IT> [Raiden], детство - это когда компов нет, когда компы - это уже не детство
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> это тоже верно
<dmay> [Raiden]: >Сча хотелось бы одно и готовое - оффтопик же :3
<[Raiden]> Ну, может этим и кончится, но пока хочется готовое и не офтопик
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ну тогда макось )
<dmay> больше адекватных изкоробок на рынке нет
<dmay> ну мб бубунта 10.04 )
<dmay> или минт из последних
<dmay> кстати, минт няшка, надо посмотреть, они там не решили ли юнитю впиливать
<camozzi> dmay: мне чёйто 11й минт непонравился
<dmay> а я его вообще давно не видел
<dmay> куда они опять скриншоты заныкали?
<JollyR0ger> как консолькой удалять каталог?
<dmay> JollyR0ger: rm -rf
<dmay> JollyR0ger: ТОЛЬКО НЕ / ЛИЙАТЬ!
<JollyR0ger> а что конкретно делает -рф?
<JollyR0ger> просто рм не хотел удалять
<dzhulk> recursive и force
<dzhulk> вроде как
<rapidsp_> rmdir
<dmay> JollyR0ger: use the man, Luke! Use the MAN!
<JollyR0ger> Используй мужика Люк=)))
<markmx> приветствую... как бы заставить убунту не синхронизировать время? я просто обычно ставлю часики на полчаса вперед чтобы успевать... а эта штука хитро так исподтишка синхронит время в итоге я на работу опаздываю ибо думаю что у меня еще есть полчасика
<Sergey_IT> markmx, а отключить синхронизацию, не?
<markmx> так вот уже раз 4 отключаю...
<sig_wall> apt-get remove ^ntp.*
<sig_wall> :)
<markmx> вот счас врубаю комп а там часики с яндексом то синхронизированы...
<solvex> как костыль поставить другой часовой пояс?: )
<lukinfore> полцчасовой ...
<Sergey_IT> markmx, ха, а у меня ntp даже не установлен )
<markmx> хм... часовой думаю самое то даже лучше будет
<[Raiden]> прям в 1 день с мандрой и оба кде http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31625
 * DarthGrey is back (gone 11:23:53)
 * DarthGrey is away: Away
 * DarthGrey is back (gone 00:00:02)
<Vladislaw> всем привет
<Vladislaw> Кто знает почему когда одно приложение(чаще всего флеш в фф) активно использует интернет иногда другие не имеют к нему доступ?
<Vladislaw> Пока слушаю музыку вконтакте, страницы гугла(например) грузится ~1 минуту, или вообще пишет сервер не найден, это исправимо?
<inkvizitor68sl> soafk
<Vladislaw> это кому?
<dmay> бу!
<dmay> а что, никакого срача нет?
<dmay> Vladislaw: интернет через wifi?
<Vladislaw> нет, через Длинк-2500У
<Vladislaw> настроен как роутер
<[Raiden]> Я сча в жабере неплохо посрался. Всё началось с дабл коммандера
<[Raiden]> а потом я сказал что он кодировок не умеет для фтп и понеслось про хорошую утф8 иплохие все остальные
<[Raiden]> что в общем верно, но бывает надо разные, всё ещё.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456470013.png свершилось!
<inkvizitor68sl> всего то пробежался по LARTC и ещё по паре книжек.
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы настроить дома тырнет
<inkvizitor68sl> ха.
<inkvizitor68sl> обожаю билайн.
<Vladislaw> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456476401.png (((
<only_you> Vladislaw: бедняжка
<inkvizitor68sl> выше был сарказм, вы же понимаете
<inkvizitor68sl> я 4 часа промудохался, чтобы настроить современный, шикарный роутер.
<only_you> Vladislaw: укртелеком что-то совсем того..
<inkvizitor68sl> у него проц 680 мгц. Это больше, чем у меня первый комп был.
<inkvizitor68sl> и о май гад, это больше, чем в телефоне у моей мамы
<inkvizitor68sl> у неё 400 всего лишь.
<Vladislaw> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1456480939.png
<Vladislaw> так и живу(
<only_you> пичалька
<only_you> смени прова
<only_you> на кс, например
<Vladislaw> здесь только укртелеком из проводных(
<only_you> ппц
<only_you> харьков?
<[Raiden]> я сча 29гигов тяну на скорости 350кб\с
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> издеваетесь, да? (
<[Raiden]> не, я серьезно
<only_you> Vladislaw: а какйо тариф. план?
<[Raiden]> всего 23-25 часов качать
<[Raiden]> :)
<Vladislaw> Крыжополь, а хто знает почему на харьков сначала кинуло, может через них сейчас идет, так как айпи не какобычно 91.ХХ..
<inkvizitor68sl> я вот сейчас вас огорчу
<Vladislaw> 1/0.5 мб с
<inkvizitor68sl> Июль 2011 31 д. 20:00:14 271.4 ГБ 71.6 ГБ
<inkvizitor68sl> Август 2011 29 д. 00:47:29 407.9 ГБ 107.4 ГБ
<inkvizitor68sl> Всего
<inkvizitor68sl> 265 д. 08:31:05
<inkvizitor68sl> 1710.7 ГБ
<inkvizitor68sl> 849.1 ГБ
<inkvizitor68sl> за полгода
<inkvizitor68sl> ну за 265 дней
<Vladislaw> после Утела от того же укр телекома, меня ничем не огорчишь)
<inkvizitor68sl> в апреде я этот канал не использовал
<only_you> я юзал утел 3ж - ниче так
<inkvizitor68sl> и в декабре почти
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<inkvizitor68sl> прикиньте
<only_you> гг
<inkvizitor68sl> халявщики за апрель утянули 50 гектар оО
<inkvizitor68sl> wifi открытая
<Vladislaw> снифай?)
<Vladislaw> здесь Зж нету( 10 кб/с это чудо
<inkvizitor68sl> буржуй
<inkvizitor68sl> Vladislaw: щас я тебе скрин покажу
<inkvizitor68sl> если найду
<inkvizitor68sl> http://itmages.ru/image/view/131462/cf4ad8c5 j
<inkvizitor68sl> о
<inkvizitor68sl> и вот http://itmages.ru/image/view/131460/c35dead9
<Vladislaw> 10 кб/с и это при трафике 0.40 грн за 1Мб
<inkvizitor68sl> для непонимающих - пинг 100+ секунд
<inkvizitor68sl> Москва.
<Vladislaw> это нормально еще
<inkvizitor68sl> 100 секунд? )
<inkvizitor68sl> ты осознаешь, что в таком случае страничка будет грузиться 3 минуты, на которой только текст) ?
<Vladislaw> бывало и такое
<Vladislaw> правда сейчас вроде как сеть немного улучшили, но задержка всеравно большая
<inkvizitor68sl> ну лана. всё равно у меня бывают пинг таймауты в ирц при работающем инете на gprs =)
<Vladislaw> лучше б у меня их не было
<inkvizitor68sl> лан, пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> надо спать идти
<inkvizitor68sl> а то ноут сегодня не успел взять(
<Vladislaw> тогда, спокойной
<Vladislaw> жесть, нереально работать, пока музыка не скачается ни одна страница не грузится(
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: советую прочитать http://www.linux.unn.ru/debian/node/65 либо использовать качалку , где можно выставить приоритет
<Vladislaw> качает леш плеер, я онлайн слушаю, с видео так же
<[Raiden]> У меня торенты сча, тоже хреново грузится всё. Я просо на время  ставлю ограничение в торент клиенте
<Vladislaw> *флеш
<[Raiden]> Хм
<[Raiden]> с этим у меня небыло проблем
<[Raiden]> вроде
<Vladislaw> вот и я о том же
<[Raiden]> видео правда онлайн не смотрю вообще. Только если что-то короткое типа видеоклипа
<Vladislaw> если учитывать скорость то музыка на долго остановляет все остальное, даже эмулятор от netBeans не виснет при попытке поключения
<Vladislaw> "не виснет" -- точнее виснет, незнаю, как туда отрицание попало оО
<[Raiden]> короче фиг знает. Что бы совсем ничего не качалось - у меня такое только во время скачки торентов бывает )
<Vladislaw> даже в том фф открыть новую вкладку будет долго грузить, ну и либо загрузка аудио/видео закончитс и страница откроется либо таймаут
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-30
<incorrecto> не понятно как ник регить
<incorrecto> Всем здрасти.
<incorrecto> А я вот ядрышко компилю.
<Alagos> Добрый день. Как сделать так, что бы обновления ставились сами и у пользователя не просило постоянно для этого ключь брелоков или пароль?
<|rapidsp|> Alagos: может быть в cron команду загнать?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Здраствуйте
<[v-8]_jupiter> inkvizitor68sl: тут?
<Saykhan> здрасте
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<Asti> привет всем какая команда для поиска файла по ключевому слову в папках из консоли?
<GrafVampir> подскажите как в консоли выставить сортировку процесов по использованию оперативки?
<rty4047> Asti: find / -name "*.type" -exec grep keyword >>grep.txt '{}' \;
<Asti> все решил проблему спс
<Asti> вспомнил что зависит от дистр. файла menu.lst на 10.10 нет это все лежит в  /etc/default/grub
<Asti> странно то что при команде grep м любым параметром ничего не ищет и тупо висит это както настараживает
<rty4047> в синтаксисе хотя бы на один символ промахнешься  - будет висеть
<MetallDoctor> Всем салют!
<MetallDoctor> Кто-нибудь тут пользуется консольными видеопроигрывателями?
<GrafVampir> хай)
<GrafVampir> я нет
<dmay> MetallDoctor: это тебе к гентушникам. бубунтоиды не настолько отмороженный контингент )
<dmay> GrafVampir: что сломал?
<GrafVampir> та нече я не сломал...с чего ты взял?
<MetallDoctor> Влез в один диспут, человечек считает, что в консоли жизни нету, я считаю, что она есть, просто олдскульная...
<dmay> GrafVampir: а чего тогда пришёл?
<GrafVampir> <dmay> та я тута постоянно сижу
<dmay> MetallDoctor: жизнь там есть, но как в Советском Союзе - вроде можно, но както ну его нафиг
<dmay> GrafVampir: все вы так говорите
<GrafVampir> dmay> XD
<MetallDoctor> Хочу поспорить на пару пива, что просижу неделю без ГУЯ, вопрос с браузингом и почти всем остальным решён, вот только видео mplayer игрвет чёрнобелое в полосах.
<MetallDoctor> Причём, ЧСХ, чёрнобелые фильмы играет апрекрасно.
<dmay> MetallDoctor: всё решается гораздо проще - заключаешь пари и сваливаешь на неделю на дачу/в турцию/игипит БЕЗ всяких ноутов
<dmay> и пусть хоть кто нить скажет что за неделю без компа ты хоть раз воспользовался гуями :3
<MetallDoctor> dmay, я на рабочем хочу попробовать... Да и для себя интересно ))
<dmay> MetallDoctor: за подобные експерименты в рабочее время в нормальных конторах карают. анально-финансовыми методами.
<Saykhan> MetallDoctor: w3m или links2
<MetallDoctor> dmay, Это от должности зависит. Админить преимущественно линуксовую сеть я могу без ГУЯ с тем же эффектом.
<Saykhan> MetallDoctor: консольные графические браузеры
<MetallDoctor> вообще-то elinks, хотя пока есть варианты...
<dmay> MetallDoctor: ты ета. заведи бложик тогда. ну или ветку на форуме вон. и пиши туда ежедневно свои ощищения. поделись, тксзть, с общественностью своими наблюдениями?
<dmay> реалити-шоу CLI-2
<MetallDoctor> Всем пока виденным консольным браузерам по сути не даются скрипты. Особенно аякс...
 * Saykhan пытался без гуя работать
<Saykhan> когда внезапно перестал запускаться гном
<MetallDoctor> Saykhan, И как оно на той стороне?
<Saykhan> MetallDoctor: темно и страшно))а вдруг аврал на работе буде, а я тут без гуя)
<skai> дык без гуя просто жить:)
<MetallDoctor> Когда я убил себе гнома я буквально день лазил линксом по интернету, а потом запилил кеды. Субъективно не понравилось.
<Saykhan> заббикс не обновляется в консольных браузерах(
<MetallDoctor> Кеды не понравились. И транслит в линксе.
<MetallDoctor> То, что заббикс работает уже хорошо. У нас он висит на плазме на стене, самому он по сути почти не нужен.
<MetallDoctor> А с видео как? Не пробовал? А то эти Ч/Б полосы...
<skai> дык линкс2 умеет кирилицу
<MetallDoctor> Тогда я ещё не ведал про линкс2.
<MetallDoctor> Ну вы линуксоводы или где? Неужели никто не пробовал? Месяц? Неделю? Несколько дней?
<skai> линуксоид!=унылый фанатег
<skai> мы не молимся на консоль.мы пользуемся тем, что удобней в данный момент
<skai> тебе надо какуюб нить школоту, которой линукс для понта. вот они точно пробовали
<MetallDoctor> Линуксовод - энтузиаст от IT, экпериментатор по определению.
<skai> неа.эт фанатеги - экспериментаторы.а пользователи линукса - просто используют то, что им удобней и луше
<[Raiden]> Я вчера только упомянул 1251 кодировку в другом чате, на меня сразу накинулись. Так что линуксойд=часто фанатик
<[Raiden]> )
<MetallDoctor> Если бы не тяга к экспериментов - хр^Wникто бы и не попробовал слезть с венды.
<rty4047> Doctor: у меня видео в консоли нормально воспроизводиться - с кодеками что-то не так.
<Pavia> 1251 не удобно надо Unicode юзать.
<MetallDoctor> Странно... Видео таким было всегда, если я запускаю mplayer из терминала под гуём, оно играется нормально, но в консоли на tty1, например, всегда полосило...
<rty4047> nvidia?
<MetallDoctor> intel. Интегрированное.
<MetallDoctor> Вот и сейчас попробовал - тот же файл в гуе качественно, полоноценно, открыв отдельное окошко...
<rty4047> a fbi нормально картинки показывает?
<MetallDoctor> Сейчас, поставлю - поробую.
<MetallDoctor> Он какие знает? bmp/png/jpg?
<rty4047> все три
<MetallDoctor> Как ни странно сейчас оба испробованных png открыл прекрасно...
<rty4047> у меня помниться на nvidia был глюк после обновления ядра когда вообще весь вывод в консоли полосами. 10.04 lts. Скорее плейер некорректно работает через встроенный в ядро драйвер. На виртуалке неплохо бы попробовать. Скопировать туда через tar -cpvjf
<MetallDoctor> Ничё так... Где бы ещё виртуалку изобрести?
<rty4047> sudo apt-get install aqemu
<MetallDoctor> Геморойно и долго... Я так понимаю строго желательно вытащить на виртуалку всю свою систему...
<rty4047> хоум можно и не тащить.
<MetallDoctor> Как в неё залить текущую систему? Я, в принципе, найду способ, но времени на это уйдёт...
<MetallDoctor> tar -cpvjf system.tar /*
<rty4047> ставишь туда какой нибудь ubuntu minimal image и по ssh качаешь с физической машины архив tar там на другой раздел распаковать, подправить fstab и mtab обновить grub и готово.
<MetallDoctor> Вроде, идёт...
<rty4047> открытые для записи файлы не рекомендуеться тарить могут быть глюки. я бы с флешки загрузилcя для начала.
<[Raiden]> с помощью ссш и тар можно так папки переносить
<[Raiden]> tar cf - . | (cd /tmp/backup ; tar xf - )
<[Raiden]> ой
<[Raiden]> ( tar c /home ) | ssh -C user@ip_addr 'cd /home/backup-home && tar x -p'
<[Raiden]> из заметок
<MetallDoctor> А так не хотелось терять почти месячный аптайм...
<rty4047> пыль и кулеры так не думают...
<MetallDoctor> Раз в полгода чистка с компрессором, последняя месяца три назад почти ничего не вычистила. Откуда быль в помещении типа офиса?
<rty4047> высоковольтные уловители на окнах стоят?
<MetallDoctor> Не-а. Кондей фильтрует, от окна я далеко. А так - ни ковров, ни прочих стандартных источников гадости, способных забраться на стол нету...
<MetallDoctor> Это, наверное, важнее - у меня лежачий комп под монитором.
<MetallDoctor> http://www.kraftway.ru/partners/kkc/kc55_calc.html?phrase_id=529811
<dmay> крафтвей ещё живы? оО
<MetallDoctor> Я, наверное, перезадам этот вопрос на форуме. В рамках IRC это уже неудобно.
<dmay> а чего ломаете?
<MetallDoctor> dmay, живы. Хотя последние закупленные сюда моноблоки проклинают все.
<MetallDoctor> Даже инженер, который, если у него есть 2 заявки на замену матплат привозит с собой 4 и всё равно остаётся шанс, что они приедет по крайней мере к одному компу ещё раз.
<dmay> хе. а вроде в свое время приличное железо делали
<MetallDoctor> Железо сами?
<dmay> ну да, да, собирали )
<dmay> имел ввиду бренд был б-м достойный доверия
<MetallDoctor> Материнки какой-нибудь интел или MSI, камни - итнел/амд, HDD - WD, сигейт и т.п...
<rty4047> все они недостойны доверия. я со времен pentium 2 работаю.
<MetallDoctor> Вон, блейд-сервера с шильдиком Kraftway пользуем. А с другой стороны наклеен шильдик Supermicro.
<dmay> ну так та-же модель бузинесса, что у ровера, практически
<MetallDoctor> Компы наверняка сами собирают, ну, может из своих корпусов + пивозного железа.
<dmay> максимум корпуса заказывают под свой дизайн
<dmay> кстати, "собирают из пивозного железа" - очепятка прям по Фрейду )
<rty4047> у нас первым выкидывают комплектные кулеры и ставят deepcool iceedge 200. hdd - хитачи дескстар или самсунг экогрин. cpu - amd sempron 140 или celeron 400-ой серий. А корпуса из самого дешевого металлолома типа huntkey.
<dimm> Escsun, weechat!
<rty4047> seagate - и так самые ломучие, вестерны часто cтрадают повышенной температурой и ненадежным креплением блока головок. системные платы практически одинаково попадаются всех марок с дутыми конденсаторами/поврежденными usb портами так что с брендами замораÑ
<safinaskar> как установить убунту без необходимости прожигать диск? у меня на компе уже стоит дебиан. debootstrap не предлагать - он не создаёт полностью настроенную систему
<MetallDoctor> safinaskar, прожги флешку.
<safinaskar> MetallDoctor: мне и этого не хочется
<safinaskar> хочу как-нибудь из граба загрузиться в установщик убунты
<safinaskar> из граба сразу в исошник
<safinaskar> или хотя бы распаковать исошник и из граба в распакованный исошник :)
<dimm> safinaskar, было что-то такое )
<dimm> safinaskar, загрузиться из изошника
<dimm> сейчас какая последняя версия граба?
<rty4047> для начала на виртуалку все ставишь - и таром оттуда.
<safinaskar> dimm: 1.99 (на сайте GNU)
<safinaskar> rty4047: и этого не хочу :)
<dimm> safinaskar, вроде граб-2 есть... посмотри доступные параметры для груб-2
<incorrecto> У меня вообще убунта карте памяти телефона. Всегда с собой
<andrey_> у меня убунта на телефоне. всегда с собой
<andrey_> http://habrastorage.org/storage1/732eb4e4/5219a344/68734336/d2e7cef9.jpg и оффтопиком ))
<MetallDoctor> Что за телефон? Сильно протестовал?
<andrey_> да шучу я, хотя поставить конечно не трудно, но не юзабельно будет совсем из за интерфейса
<MetallDoctor> Я всё хочу на свою E7 в дуалбут накатить MeeGo и Debian.
<MetallDoctor> Unity + клавиатура? Вполне
<dimm> MetallDoctor, http://www.friendlyarm.net/products/mini6410?lang=en
<dimm> MetallDoctor, бери такую штуку и ставь на нее убунту )
<andrey_> где цена
<MetallDoctor> А автономность? Мобильность?
<andrey_> не вижу сата разъемов :3
<andrey_> MetallDoctor ~ Dimension: 110 x 110 mm вполне мобильно :D
<rty4047> VIA MW8650 - довольно дешевая игрушка. На счет open bsd не знаю. Но usb-sata контроллеры есть и даже грузиться через них можно без проблем.
<rty4047> за 106 евриков в местном салоне.
<rty4047> http://market.yandex.kz/model-spec.xml?modelid=6491783&hid=6427100
<Gag> халлоу
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/ambiance-blue-cool-blueish-ambiance.html
<dmay> [Raiden]: судя по модности темных тем для бубунты, создается впечатление, что ей пользуются только под покровом ночи
<[Raiden]> ну ваще гтк и темные темы неплохо смотрятся. Или полутемные. У меня кстати сча тоже в кедах меню и заголовок одного цвета
<[Raiden]> не светлого
<[Raiden]> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/faience-new-gnome-3-icon-theme-by.html
<dmay> ну понятно, что декорации должны быть темнее контента, но не настолько же :/
<dmay> это вполне себе светлый )
<[Raiden]> dmay: нету никамких должно. Может быть по разному.
<dmay> [Raiden]: руль не должен быть внутри машины, он вполне может быть на крыше, ага ;)
<[Raiden]> ну, аналогии могут быть не точными и вообще не туда завести.
<[Raiden]> руль у машины может быть серым, черным или цвта кожи
<[Raiden]> вот это правильаня аналогия
<dmay> руль у машины должен подходить к салоны и быть удобным
<dmay> а никак не ошитым мехом с 10см ворсом
<[Raiden]> а удобный != одинаковый
<dmay> ну так тёмные как жо^кожа негра декорации окон, имхо, далеко не удобны
<dmay> они хороши только в темноте, для уменьшения контраста с окружением, чтоб глаза не так напрягались
<skai> http://www.libo.ru/uploads/posts/2011-08/1314688335_35412.jpg
<[Raiden]> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/google-music-frame-0-1-released-and-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html
<dmay> skai: повесь эту картинку боту на !gnome3 или !gnomeshell XD
<skai> или на кеды
<dmay> ну в кедах вроде пока перерыв с экспериментами взяли
<dmay> наркоконтроль, видимо, хорошо работает
<moze> Всем привет!
<Gag> оу, да тут живые люди есть(:
<moze> Ну я полу живой если что..
<Gag> ну это не сильно дело меняет(:
<dmay> ну вот, опять зомби понаползли, снова мозгами весь канал заляпают (
<skai> dmay: чем?
<dmay> skai: ну они обычно со своими мозгами в руках приходят. и капают ими везде, капают, капают >.<
<moze> не..
<moze> зомби едят мозги!
<skai> dmay: с чем приходят?Оо
<Gag> зомби нечистоплотные
<Gag> что-то съедают
<Gag> что-то капает мимо
<dmay> skai: ну ешкиин кот, зомбиков на канале никогда не видел что? ну которые эээээ, мээээээээ, нуууууууу
<skai> dmay: мозгов у них никогда не видел
<dmay> skai: так я-ж говорю - они их в руках таскают. и пачкают ими всё
<skai> они ничего не таскают.они не могут отличить мозги от потрошков.и пачкают все кишками и кишконаполненностью
<dmay> skai: придёт какой нить - я тебе его покажу
<moze> Я пока помолчу молчу.. )
<skai> dmay: занеси его в красную книгу.зомби с каким-никаким мозгом - редкость
<Gag> с чужим - в руках..(((
<moze> Кто скажет оцелота сейчас имеет смысл ставить, или еще жутко сырой?
<[Raiden]> убунта стабилизируется по моим личным наблюдеиям месяца через 2-3 после релиза
<[Raiden]> а ставить ты можеш ьв любой момент - твое личное дело
<Asti> +1
<[Raiden]> им тупо нехватает пол года и может быть бетатестеров )
<Asti> 2-3 месяца самое то
<moze> у меня мышь постоянно отваливается.. чтотос иксами, надеялся что в оцелоте по лучше дело будет..
<[Raiden]> А через 2-3 месяца поток обновлений обычно спадает
<Asti> оцелот только альфа вышла))) какой ставить
<moze> ясно, ждем 45 дней..
<Asti> 45 мало
<Asti> к НГ стоит ставить)
<Asti> и то
<Asti> 11.04 мне например совсем не нравится я его ставить нее стал вообще
<[Raiden]> а я не заметил особой разницы
<total__> добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> 11.10 кстати может где-то кривее будет. Каноникал занята юнити :)
<[Raiden]> Я думаю это отнимает иразработчиков и время и деньги. Лючше бы были просто дистрибьютерами линукс. И всё.
<moze> Я так понял они в 11.10 какраз заточкой под производительность и исправлением косяков взялись.
<Asti> ждал долгожданного ядра 3 а с ним кинули в 11.10 так еще и гном 3 небось с кривыми шеллами будет так что както разочаровывает такая перспектива
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 3 ядро
<Asti> не видел чтото я там 3 ядра
<Asti> Ядро Linux 2.6.39-3
<[Raiden]> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<[Raiden]> ну в общем в релизе точно будет 3
<Asti> хм
<Asti> ну посмотрим
<Asti> там обещают rt поддержку вернуть)
<skai> [Raiden]: оно уже давно там
<Asti> как в 9.10 было
<[Raiden]> skai: 1. я знаю. 2. сомнени явозникли не у меня.
<Asti> у меня я кипишь поднял
<[Raiden]> 3. нахрена тогда отвечать мне?
<Asti> уж извините
<D4rkMist> помогите кто знает!!
<skai> [Raiden]:   │22:41:21       [Raiden] | ну в общем в релизе точно будет 3
<skai> [Raiden]: эт звучало неуверенно, будто ты не знаешь что оно уже там
<[Raiden]> skai: [19:38:28] [[Raiden]]в 11.10 3 ядро
<D4rkMist> no such file to load -- openssl (LoadError)
<D4rkMist> подскажите как переустановить?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: что выдает эту ошибку?
<D4rkMist> рельсовый сервер
<[Raiden]> Не очень понял ну ды ладно sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssl
<D4rkMist> можно както реинсталить ссл??
<D4rkMist> ок спс
<Asti> не нравится эта команда апт-гет лучше аптитудом юзать сразу со всеми зависимостями
<D4rkMist> да не помогло((
<Asti> поюзав с год апт-гетом куча сломанных пакетов в итоге образовалась
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: тогда возвращаемся к вопросу, что пишет ошибку? :)
<[Raiden]> ведь что-то пытается запустить опенсссл
<moze> зря вы так, в апт гет скрывается коровья супер сила )
<[Raiden]> про апт я не тоже не согласен.
<BROS> Посоветуйте хорошую программу для обработки цифровых фото (убрать шум, сделать коррекцию гаммы)
<moze> gimp
<D4rkMist> http://railsforum.com/viewtopic.php?id=39587
<BROS> moze: это фильтры специальные? А есть какие-нибудь отдельные программы?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: ясно, я не сталкивался. Может ищет в другом месте бинарник. Или как-то криво ругается на что-то ещё
<Asti> krita ж говорю
<D4rkMist> спс
<D4rkMist> уже гуглю басурманские топики
<[Raiden]> Я гимпомо пользуюсь. Цветовая кореция примерно как в фотошопе там
<[Raiden]> уровни , автобаланс белого и т.д.
<[Raiden]> специально для фото наверное какой-нитьбудь darkroom
<[Raiden]> или похожие программы
<[Raiden]> но я не пользуюсь
<Asti> аналогично
<Asti> BROS, попробуй поставь krita посмотри сам
<Asti> говорят не плохой давольнатки
<BROS> Asti: спасибо. буду пробовать
<Asti> да не за что
<[Raiden]> darktable т.е. склероз
<Asti> только она кедовская
<Asti> ))
<Asti> крита эта
<moze> А человек уже ушел пробовать.. эх ты! )
<[Raiden]> ну и правильно сделал что ушел пробовать. Люибители чистоты в тулкитах - сами себе злобные буратины
<Gag> парни, подскажите пожалста.. apt-get, aptitude и synaptic. смысл у них один, так?
<[Raiden]> Я сча в кедах и в данный момент у меня 2 программы на гтк выполняется. Например
<[Raiden]> Gag: да, но разница в клюах и функционале есть
<[Raiden]> ч
<Gag> ну тогда поясню вопрос))
<[Raiden]> у меня muon вместо synaptic
<Gag> я только начинаю с убунтой осваиваться, и вопросов естественно куча)) о каком функционале в данном случае речь идет?(: к примеру, мне нужно какое-то приложение. я проверяю апт-гетом его наличие, его нет.. будет оно в двух других?
<Gag> или как понять тут функционал?(:
<[Raiden]> Gag: не будет
<moze> Для начала добавь репозиторий.. а потом уже апт гетом..
<[Raiden]> Gag: ну, например в синаптике и аптитуде можно искать пакеты, а апт-гет - нет. Для этого нужна программа apt-cache
<moze> основная масса программ есть в центре приложений.
<Gag> счас, момент, про апт-кэш почитаю
<[Raiden]> apt-get --help  , aptitude --help сравни. И ещё с зависимостями немного по разному работают, аптитуда строже.
<[Raiden]> Или например в синаптике ест ьхолд\удержать - апт-гет опять же не умеет, но можно сделать с помощью dpkg
<Gag> в синаптике удержание - чтобы пакет автоматом не обновлялся?
<Gag> заблокировать - это ж оно?
<[Raiden]> Эм, вроде да.
<Gag> эх... чота аж малость жутковато становится))) вот поставил убунту - и что с ней дальше то делать, распрекрасной))))))
<[Raiden]> убунтовский цент рприложений есть ещё. - это поидее самая цветастая и самая бесполезная управлялка деб пакетами.
<moze> а к примеру в каких случаях это необходимо?
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере была такой когда я видел
<moze> Я про холд..
<moze> Это типо если ставишь самодельный пакет?
<[Raiden]> moze: Ну, допустим мне нужен квирк 4.0.2 , а в офиц репе какой-то билд из свн кривой.
<[Raiden]> что бы оно автоматом не обновилось, можно заблокировать
<[Raiden]> возможно тебе это не будет нужно
<moze> Raiden, честно говоря необходимости не возникало.. Для новичков лучше дальше ЦП не лезть. (это я про себя)
<[Raiden]> Ну, наверное. Я к сожалению или к счастью сталкивался с линукс раньше, ещё до убунты. И когда пришел в неё небыло центра приложений
<[Raiden]> в общем у меня другой экспиренс и привычки.
<moze> И психика закаленнее )
<[Raiden]> как бы это лучше сказать. Старпер с уже сложившимися привычками.
<[Raiden]> Возможно мне бы понравился цп, если бы он был пораньше сделан.
<Gag> ну если брать слово старпер, то сложившиеся привычки подразумеваются автоматически)))
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> В целом линукс меняется. Многое или часто уже можно использовать не особо вникая как работает.
<[Raiden]> Это в общем хорошо
<[Raiden]> ну как бы, не каждый кто едиет на машине должен быть профи в ремонте.
<moze> вот вот, иногда простота во благо
<[Raiden]> по хорошему должна быть ориентация на всех. Т.е. должно быть удобно и новичку и спецу. Но некоторые мне кажется думают  что надо упрощат ьвообще всё (намек на гномеров).
<Gag> по идее, все от задач должно зависеть
<[Raiden]> ну да, но ос то одна.
<[Raiden]> и в пределах 1 ос и даже одного де , можно сделат ьразыне уровни ифейса и возможностей по настройке.
<[Raiden]> вот скажем, пусть центр управления пакетами хорош. Но если бы там была ещё вкладка адванцед и он бы мог целиком прекрыть функции дпкг\апта\синаптика
<Gag> могу сразу с позиции новичка сказать - был обычный гномовский стол, потом установились дрова на видюшку и после перезагрузки появился юнити
<[Raiden]> было бы ещё лучше. А кому не не надо пуст ьпросто сидят на своей закладке
<[Raiden]> Gag: тебе юнити больше понравилась?
<Gag> ненене
<[Raiden]> )
<Gag> для планшета наверн оно и ничего
<Gag> но для остального как-то ну совсем непривычно
<[Raiden]> Мне тоже не очень. Знаю людей которых это пугает и ползут либо на другие среды , либо в другие дистры.
<[Raiden]> но ваще есть те которым нравится
<Gag> ну блин..(: я 15 минут убил только на то, чтобы убрать автовход и разрешить выбирать, что у меня вообще будет грузиться %)
<[Raiden]> сам я решил кде поставить и переждать какое-то время :) оно уже сформировалось и революций не ожидается в ближайший год+-
<[Raiden]> возможно в октябре вернусь на гном, уже третий, но возможно  инет
<Gag> а мне чтойт кде как-то визуально по душе не пришлось
<Gag> потом пошарился по сети, понял, что так никто толком и не может сказать, что лучше или удобнее - сплошные холивары))
<[Raiden]> Gag: да народ в панике ) как бы. Фишка в том что и до юнити с ГШ хватало  проблемы выбора. А сча эта проблема стала ещё шире.
<Gag> а в чем проблема то?(: под чем сидеть?)))
<[Raiden]> Ну да, что выбрать.
<moze> по любому все настроите под себя.. единственное когда появляется выбор "что именно" тут  и появляются холивары
<[Raiden]> Куда пойти, куда податься, кого найти... (с)
<moze> + )
<Gag> первое правило: если что-то работает - ничего не трогай и не меняй (с) (:
<moze> Первое правило зомби ленда )
<Gag> а так ли плохо быть зомби?(: сидишь себе и в ус не дуешь)))))
<moze> Кстати, на хабре читал что у микросовта новая технология в распозновании речи  появилась, а под линус есть чтонибудь стоящее внимания?
<[Raiden]> неа
<[Raiden]> есть фестиваль и урсский язык к нему сделанный каким-то энтузиастом
<[Raiden]> А.. речи
<[Raiden]> А я про читалки
<[Raiden]> Не интересовался
<[Raiden]> кстати, спич энжина вроде в русской редакции виндовс нет
<[Raiden]> он у них только инглиш понимает
<[Raiden]> ключевое слово вроде
<moze> Так там алгоритм большую важность имеет, библиотеки можно было бы и самим составить. а вот под линукс тишина,  было бы интересно чтото подобное. К примеру умные дома и т.д..
<Gag> в питере есть универ, гуап.. наскок я помню, там куча профессорско-преподавательского состава как раз занималась проблемой распознавания
<Gag> тока хз, в каком оно там счас состоянии
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили
<GeoL> бота насмерть
<uvvtu_> ест ь кто нить живой
<GeoL> все умерли
<uvvtu_> так им и надо
<skai> !down
<ubuntuhelp> проверить лежит ли сайт можно на http://www.isup.me/
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<total__> привет
<Vladislaw> какой командой можно посчитать строки на входе?
<Vladislaw> У меня есть файл регуляркой вытягиваю из него ссылки, как их можно посчитать? помогите пожалуста, а?
<Vladislaw> wc -l
<ourlan> прет
<Vladislaw> что это тебя прет?
<ourlan> что лучше использовать для видео наблюдения за прогу ?
<sig_wall> guvcview, vlc
<sig_wall> vlc ещё и записывает параллельно
<ourlan> в vlc tcnm ltntrnjh gj ldb;tyb. &
<ourlan> в vlc есть еще и детектор по движению ?
<sharikoff[xe]> й
<Vladislaw> когда качаю музыку wget’ом инет можно использовать паралельно, возможно что-то с флешем(
<Vladislaw> а когда смотрю или слушаю онлайн инет будто блокируется для всего остального, а вот wget’у на это пофиг что-ли?
<sharikoff[xe]> да он ваще пофигист
<sharikoff[xe]> я иво сто раз спрашивал, а он говорит мне пофиг
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: У остальных не блокируется просто. + естественно над опонимать, что канал не резиновый, его ширина конечна.
<Vladislaw> мог бы отобрать немного, но не все что есть
<Vladislaw> а вот запустил wget потом флеш у него немного скорости отобрал и работает помало себе
<[Raiden]> читай про шеёперы какие-нить. Что бы процесс флэша всегда ограничивался
<[Raiden]> либо я не понимаю
<[Raiden]> чего тебе над
<[Raiden]> о
<[Raiden]> шейперы*
<sharikoff[xe]> =)
<Vladislaw> та, уже всеравно, ночью на учебу еду, комп дома оставляю(
<[Raiden]> если не нравится как работает флэш - сюда об этом бесполезно писать.
<Vladislaw> просто я неуверен что именно не работает как надо
<[Raiden]> Ну понятно
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю что тебе сказать. Напиши на форум :)
<maristo> товарищи, почему-то Демиан не видит виндовые разделы при установке, и даже в пункте "ркчная разбивка" нет уде существующих разделов.
<maristo> Если я там создам мелкие разделы под линух, он мне не снесёт виндовые?... при установке БЗДи та же фигня... как быть?
<[Raiden]> /join #debian-russian
<[Raiden]> н овообще похоже на косяк какой-то с разметкой. testdisk обычно такое вылечивает
<maristo> хм, странно
<maristo> это глюк разметки винта?
<[Raiden]> видимо да. Если судить по моей практике с такими вопросами, то проявля е тся после использования акронис диск сюит
<[Raiden]> но возможно это совпадение просто в паре случаев
<[Raiden]> пробуй текстовый установщик или гугли подобные проблемы и как они решались тестдиском
<[Raiden]> + установщик дебиана != установщик убунты - мы не специалисты по дебиан
<maristo> нет, акронисом я не пользовался. ага, с текстовым та же фигня... буду тестдиск искать
<[Raiden]> может там ядро старое и о нне разделы не видит ,а винт вообще , например контроллер или чипсет слишком новые
<maristo> 5 ле винту...
<[Raiden]> ну значит надо либо фиксить, либо переразбивать  - по вкусу )  Лучше средствами вин7 или в линукс.
<[Raiden]> maristo: ах да, на дебиане кой8-r
<[Raiden]> на канале
<maristo> блин
<dmay> мняяяяняняяня. какая зараза изобрела эти клятые баркоды и дешевые китайские сканеры, а?
<dmay> паубивав бы
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: купи андроиж
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: толпе бородатых алконавтов на складах? лесом-лесом )
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: а зачем толпе алконавтов баркоды?
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: чтобы вотку покупать же
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: коробки регить в кумпутере
<dmay> у них там есть нумпад и окошко "Скань баркод", и больше им не надо )
<skai> dmay: много
<skai> dmay: две кнопки - оч много
<dmay> а китайскосканеры, сволощи, раз через пять сканят какую-то ахинею (
<skai> dmay: ljk;yf ,snm jlyf b ,jkmifz
<skai> *должна быть одна и большая
<dmay> skai: кнопочек там вообще нет, кроме нумпада вместо клавы )
<pskobar> 1
<skai> эт сильно
<skai> все вняли?
<skai> узрите
<skai> ЕДИНИЦА
<TBAPb> 5353 порт. это multicastDNS как его убить, или оно нужно?
<dmay> pskobar: что ещё скажешь? XD
<dmay> TBAPb: тебе мешает? вот придёт к тебе друг в гости, а у тебя мультикастднса нет
<skai> TBAPb: та шо мелочится то.
<skai> TBAPb: сноси се сразу
<pskobar> êîäèðîâêó íå òó ïîñòàâèë )))
<ubuntuhelp> pskobar! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> TBAPb: у тяж на харде лишних 40кб нет
<TBAPb> ну просто не хочу открытые порты держать
<TBAPb> как обычно, объяснили какое я гамно))) а помочь религия не позволяет:)
<pskobar> господа подскажите в таком вопросе: настроил звук в системе 5.1 а вот как теперь заставить инет видео давать звук 5.1 (сейчас только стерео) - взять тот же ютьюб и ему подобные ?
<skai> @devoice
<skai> pskobar: закодируй видео в 5.1, залей на ютюбик.ну и напиши им пусть перекодируют весь поток в 5.1
<pskobar> то есть это зависит от звука исходника на сайте?
<dmay> pskobar: а ты догадливый
<pskobar> да, не по годам
<skai> dmay: разумный лабрапудель.я аж удивился.я думал он намек не поймет.походу новое поколение не все уже пропало
<mnid> хех...тишина и спокойствие.....
<Sergey_IT> что за паника?
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> наброшу я тогда
<stolzus> если в Xubuntu два рабочих стола, на одном чатик, на другом браузер. кликаешь на ссылку в чатике и браузер переносится на воркспейс с чатиком
<stolzus> а в гноме переключался воркспейс
<stolzus> кто в курсе как пофиксить?
<dmay> купить второй монитор, забыть про виртрабстолы как про страшный сон
<dmay> ну или просто так про них забыть, и без монитора. но это уже не совсем по фэншую.
<stolzus> не, не катит
<Nor8> stolzus: Не нажимай на ссылку, копируй и открывай руками
<Nor8> stolzus: Ну или пользуй все на одном столе
<stolzus> ох чёрт, зря я спросил :))
<Nor8> stolzus: И не говори ;-)
<stolzus> я вкурсе если что. меня интересовало, вдруг кто фиксил такое :)
<Nor8> Я вообще не помню, чтобы в XFCE было что то подобное
<stolzus> ещё тоже косяк такой. с дефолтным браузером
<stolzus> у меня Chrome. и если выставить в хроме - считать дефолтным, то он перебивает системные настройки
<stolzus> видимо
<stolzus> ай, ладно. не будем о грустном
<[Raiden]> stolzus: а настроек в связи с этим нет? Если нет, то читай как люди прикручивают к хфце компиз.
<[Raiden]> точнее я незнаю, но такая иея возникла
<stolzus> ну уж
<stolzus> компиз я на убунте выпиливал :)
<[Raiden]> ну тут наши мнения расходятся
<[Raiden]> не будем об этом )
<stolzus> да молчат все :)
<stolzus> хотелось поговорить
<[Raiden]> тсс
<[Raiden]> полистай или напиши сам на фоум, там есть разделы вроде про де
<[Raiden]> Я просто хфце видел пару раз
<stolzus> а сам на юнити?
<[Raiden]> сча в кде. И нахожусь в раздумьях.
<Sergey_IT> stolzus, а что такое юнити?
<[Raiden]> Sergey_IT: ну это несмешно
<Sergey_IT> к сожалению (
<Nor8> stolzus: Он у тебя открывает ссылку в броузере, а броузер на другом рабочем столе. В гноме тоже так, где броузер открытый, там и открывает.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: у него кидает браузер на текущий стол
<[Raiden]> если я понял
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так без разницы, там открывает и перекидывает. А маманя палит, что дитятя порнуху зырит ))))
<stolzus> :)
<[Raiden]> вы все покурили пока я был афк? )
<stolzus> да, именно так. перекидывает на текущий стол
<stolzus> хотя лучше бы столы менял
<[Raiden]> stolzus: а там куда окна сворачиваются, панель задач, там нет настроек каких-либо?
<Nor8> www.google.com
<stolzus> ну уж наверное я погуглил
<stolzus> только не нашёл ничего что-то
<Nor8> stolzus: Да не, это я темтил
<Nor8> тестил*
<stolzus> а
<Nor8> У меня открывает на втором рабочем, не перекидывает, но у меня гном
<stolzus> ну на гноме то всё ок, да
<stolzus> [Raiden]: дык а где там настройки то. workspace switcher - имена и кол-во столов. более ничего. и они не сворачиваются. просто мне не хочется, чтобы на текущий перемещал
<Nor8> stolzus: Так переедь на гном
<stolzus> воот :)
<[Raiden]> ну блин, я же не говорю что сворачиваются. Просто думаю что некоторые настройки могут быть в апплете который панель задач реализует
<stolzus> а, не
 * DarthGrey is away: Away
<dmay> прикольна, у меня в компе двд-привод есть, оказывается )
<gim_> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: я тоже офигел, когда понял, что у меня их аж два дома
<[Raiden]> лор насмешил
<[Raiden]> >Калькулейта делают ДИСТР
<[Raiden]> Ты опечатался. Правильно пишется - ДРИСТ
<hooko> Всем Привет!!! Народ, подскажите как отмонтировать кореневую ФС?
<hooko> Зашел под рутом, даю команду umount -f /
#ubuntu-ru 2011-08-31
<hooko> Всем Привет!!! Народ, подскажите как отмонтировать кореневую ФС?
<hooko> ОС ubuntu 10.10 - даю команду umount -f /
<hooko> В ответ говорит что занята, хотя я загрузился в одноползов. режиме
<victor0000> hooko: ?
<beshennii_sobak> здравствуйте
<beshennii_sobak> не могу зарегестрироваться здесь---is not a valid email address.
<beshennii_sobak> кто может помоч?
<stolzus> где ты пытаешься зарегистрироваться?
<beshennii_sobak> здесь
<beshennii_sobak> так может кто то помочь?
<beshennii_sobak> register <arx> <wolf_metal@mail.ru>
<beshennii_sobak> народ!
<stolzus> beshennii_sobak:  /msg NickServ REGISTER bar foo@bar.com
<stolzus> bar - твой пароль
<stolzus> а потом мыло
<beshennii_sobak>  /msg NickServ REGISTER arx wolf_metal@mail.ru
<beshennii_sobak> эмм
<Bemep> твой пароль сюда в чат
<Bemep> и заработает сразу
<beshennii_sobak> разобрался не без помощи)
<uvvtu> всем привет. кого убили
<skai> кеннеди
<uvvtu> аминь
<Amblnb> Ась?
<uvvtu> пук
<Saykhan> кенни?
<copyerfiled> Всем привет! как в новом рабочем столе убунты добраться до настроек администрирования?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: переключиться на гном
<copyerfiled> а еще какие варианты?
<copyerfiled> может есть какието волшебные заклинания?
<nikitoss> Здравствуйте, не мог бы кто-либо подсказать как выбрать свою звуковую карточку по умолчанию, а то переключается рандомно между рабочей и ATI
<nikitoss> !nick 4ester
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick 4ester'
<inkvizitor68sl> nikitoss: в настройках звука можно отключить лишние
<nikitoss>  Здравствуйте, не мог бы кто-либо подсказать как выбрать свою звуковую карточку по умолчанию, а то переключается рандомно между рабочей и ATI
<inkvizitor68sl> nikitoss: я же тебе ответил
<nikitoss> стой плиз
<nikitoss> давай по порядку
<nikitoss> захожу в alsamixer
<nikitoss> у меня 2 карты
<nikitoss> выбираю FM-801 (рабочая)
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем альсамиксер?
<inkvizitor68sl> в трее по иконке звука -> параметры звука
<nikitoss> в трее нет, пульс сносил
<nikitoss> убунта 10.04
<inkvizitor68sl> а.ссзб
<nikitoss> в настройки звука заходит через gstreamer
<nikitoss> выбор тут : по умолчанию и ATI
<nikitoss> а FM нет
<nikitoss> встроенная выключена в биосе, ибо траблит
<nikitoss> при нажатии на проверку звука пищит нормально
<nikitoss> но не воспроизводит больше ничего
<nikitoss> захожу в alsamixer и вижу, что настройки звука на FM скинуты опять.... происходит все это рандомно после ребута системы
<valera> всем привет
<valera> вопрос немного не по теме. кто в курсе, что авторы фряхи геи?
<inkvizitor68sl> valera: один ты.
<boris_t> sendmail'a
<valera> inkvizitor68sl, школоло?
<valera> inkvizitor68sl, иди азбуку читай
<Bemep> прикольный чувак
<skai> он наверное еще только учится троллить:)брошурку скачал. примеры пробует.
<inkvizitor68sl> и когда люди научатся гуглить, перед тем, как что-то говорить про человека
<skai> никогда:)
<skai> 95% же
<inkvizitor68sl> да я про себя
<inkvizitor68sl> в смысле когда они научатся гуглить мой ник
<skai> я эт понял
<skai> но ответа это не меняет
<skai> 95% же
<inkvizitor68sl> хы
<inkvizitor68sl> я придумал злобный план
<Sergey_IT> хотя бы гуглить нужную инфу научились...
<inkvizitor68sl> самизнаете где можно вписать телефон для привязки к почте
<inkvizitor68sl> ищем тот же IP в access логах
<inkvizitor68sl> смотрим логин
<inkvizitor68sl> звоним на телефон
<inkvizitor68sl> и спрашиваем "кто тут школоло"?
<skai> хытро хытро:)
<skai> а лучше узнать адресок и приехать спросить:)
<Sergey_IT> тогда уж санитаров сразу послать
<skai> и все веселье санитарам отдать?ненене:-Р
<inkvizitor68sl> гыгы)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну адрес вряд ли
<inkvizitor68sl> доступа к БД провайдеров нету, всё же
<skai> санитаров можно уже ко мне вызывать:)ибо я не против юнити
<inkvizitor68sl> хотяяяя....
<inkvizitor68sl> @voice skai
<skai> inkvizitor68sl: а ты против?:)
<inkvizitor68sl> к психологически нехдоровым людям следует относиться с осторожностью и предупреждать их
<inkvizitor68sl> это к войсу... )
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: да я вчера пару часиков посидел
<inkvizitor68sl> что то больше не хочу
<inkvizitor68sl> а гном2 в 11.10 находится в таком состоянии, что плакать хочется
<inkvizitor68sl> он даже не ставится из метапакетов
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что зависимолстей не ххватает
<skai> ну мне от юнити тока верхняя панелька с глобал меню и индикаторами и нужна то:)
<inkvizitor68sl> и синаптик там не работает
<skai> переключением у мну скейл владеет
<skai> а там синаптика то и нет:)
<skai> его ж выпиливають
<inkvizitor68sl> и aptitude в segfault падает
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: ну да, интересное выпиливание.
<MetallDoctor> Всем привет.
<inkvizitor68sl> "давайте сделаем его нерабочим".
<inkvizitor68sl> а как люди из гуев будут ставить сложные вещи - им пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> либы всякие
<skai> ну вроде же совтвар центр ихний научился показывать зависимости и либы отдельно
<skai> но я давно уже юзаю апт-гет
<MetallDoctor> Я вчера обращался сюда насчёт того, что mplayer на tty1-7 ведёт себя крайне не красиво. Нашлось обходное решение.
<MetallDoctor> Оказывается, VLC достойно работает в консоли, только с управлением надо разбираться...
<skai> vlc djj,ot ljcnjqyfz dtom
<skai> *вообще достойная вещь
<MetallDoctor> Согласен, просто я до сегодняшнего дня не видел упомининий, что он и видео в консоли кажет.
<skai> MetallDoctor: или ты сам исправишь ошибки, или я буду гневаться
<skai> !pm > MetallDoctor
<ubuntuhelp> MetallDoctor, please see my private message
<skai> MetallDoctor: эт для начала
<skai> а за упоминание "упомининий" надо устраивать поминки
<MetallDoctor> Воинствующий граммар-наци против очепяток? Вы таки не поняли СУТЬ движения. Граммары не против опечаток, они против неграмотности. Сверьтесь ещё раз с расстрельным списком.
<skai> а я не граммар наци:)я экстримист, изгнанный из лиги за экстримизм
<skai> мы с криками "азь-буки веди" взрываемся в толпе
<MetallDoctor> :)
<MetallDoctor> Кстати, вывод vlc -H неслабо так впечатлил...
<MetallDoctor> жаль, less убивает подсветку синтаксиса.
<inkvizitor68sl> MetallDoctor: screen же
<inkvizitor68sl> есть
<inkvizitor68sl> skai: хм. ты меня тоже уже должен расстрелять)
<inkvizitor68sl> ибо я пеатаю вечно на разных клавах
<beshennii_sobak> поставил 11.04, перешел с юнити на гнома, но в окне внешнего вида нет вкладки компиза, как можно решить эту проблему?
<boris_t> доустановить compizmanager
<beshennii_sobak> установлен
<skai> а и не будет
<skai> теперь вместо предустановленных конфигов ты сам настраивай что тебе надо
<beshennii_sobak> как? в линуксе новичок
<boris_t> и чо в гуи морде разобраться не можешь?
<beshennii_sobak> в чем?
<Onotole> Привет. Скажите можно ли 2 раздела примонтировать как /home?
<pahan> Onotole, я думаю что в один и тотже момент времени нельзя
<pahan> или один или другой
<pahan> можно попробоваи использовать RAID
<Onotole> Жал...
<pahan> а зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> beshennii_sobak: в консоли введи ccsm
<inkvizitor68sl> beshennii_sobak: тебе все скажут
<Onotole> 2 винта по терабайту...
<boris_t> примонтируй второй в /home/share
<boris_t> * /home/user/share
<Onotole> Дело в том, что будут около 10 юзеров пользоваться им как файлсервером..
<pahan> можно использовать массив дисков
<pahan> это сервак типа?
<Onotole> Типа да, тока на обычной машине
<nikitoss> а как зайти в "настройки звука" после сноса пульса?
<pahan> при использовании RAID 0 ты обьединишь свои веники в один, но приэтом надежность упадет в двое зато скорость записи чтения подымется в двое
<boris_t> сам не юзал
<pahan> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID
<Onotole> Всмысле надёжность упадёт? Много ведь где используют рейд
<boris_t> но вроде то что надо
<pahan> Onotole, ну короче если у тебя один из веников скопытится то ты потеряешь инфу и на втором(но не сам веник),
<Onotole> А, ну это то понятно. Веники в принципе новые (вчера приобрёл). Хотя.. Инфа будет на них весьма важная...
<pahan> Onotole, если вероятность того что веник скопытиться ровна Х то вероятность того что скопытится один из двух веников ровна 2Х, вот и выходит в два раза
<Onotole> Блин... Теперь надо думать... =)
<pahan> Ну и нужно смотреть чтоб материнка поддерживала RAID
<Onotole> Это то понятно
<Onotole> А что лучше для бубунты: IDE или AHCI?
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm > beshennii_sobak
<ubuntuhelp> beshennii_sobak, please see my private message
<NoOova> Народ где взяь дефолтные репы для сквиза?
<pahan> Onotole, IDE уже почти свое отжил,AHCI не знаю что это
<Onotole> pahan, в биосе режим выставляется
<zizitop> AHCI ставь
<zizitop> включается поддержка NCQ
<zizitop> теоретически будет быстрее
<pahan> Onotole, честно сказать я не делал этого на практике, только теорию знаю. наверно да. почитай руководство к мамке
<Onotole> Спасибо
<copyerfiled> Добрый день. дурацкий вопрос, как в новом оформлении убунты включить прозрачность окон?
<GrafVampir> всем привет)
<D4rkMist> aloha
<beshennii_sobak> как в окне внешний вид, добавить вкладку Визуальные эффекты?
<D4rkMist> последняя вкладка
<D4rkMist> с тремя кнопочками
<beshennii_sobak> у меня её нет
<beshennii_sobak> тема фон и шрифт и все
<skai> D4rkMist: у него недостаточно разума, чтобы поверить, что эту вкладку убрали из 11.04 за ненадобностью
<beshennii_sobak> как тогда включить compiz?
<skai> поставить дрова.и зайти в сеанс ubunbu или ubuntu classic
<beshennii_sobak> я сейчас в ubuntu classic, дрова на видео(если ты про них) стоят
<skai> ну значит и компиз работает
<D4rkMist> кстати народ!!
<D4rkMist> я ставил 11 ветку
<D4rkMist> потом снес и  на обе машины одел 10ю10
<skai> D4rkMist: а теперь выпей успокоительного и не кричи так громко
<D4rkMist> ))
<D4rkMist> не это я так между прочим
<D4rkMist> dark@darkPooK:/home/ror/A$ sudo apt-get install libopenssl-ruby
<D4rkMist> [sudo] password for dark:
<D4rkMist> Reading package lists... Done
<D4rkMist> Building dependency tree
<D4rkMist> Reading state information... Done
<D4rkMist> Note, selecting 'libruby' instead of 'libopenssl-ruby'
<D4rkMist> libruby is already the newest version.
<D4rkMist> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<D4rkMist> так можно писать????
<D4rkMist> или покороче??
<Sergey_IT> !paste > D4rkMist
<ubuntuhelp> D4rkMist, please see my private message
<D4rkMist> упс
<D4rkMist> хорошо хоть не в топку
<serega_oren> здаров народ!!!!
<pahan> hi
<GrafVampir> хай... токо не кричи так...
<GrafVampir> тихий час
<serega_oren> ок))
<serega_oren> народ, помощь нужна
<serega_oren> ппц как
<serega_oren> шефу неделю уже пытаюсь ебунту поставить
<D4rkMist> а ну
<serega_oren> так я ее поставил, но
<D4rkMist> нифигасе
<D4rkMist> а че 30 минут никак
<serega_oren> скайп зае**л
<GrafVampir> а что с ним?
<serega_oren> микрофон не иден
<skai> @voice serega_oren
<D4rkMist> скайп
<D4rkMist> у меня скайп стабилен как никогда
<serega_oren> вот и у меня тоже на своем компе
<D4rkMist> голос это плохо??
<serega_oren> а у шефа, как назло((
<serega_oren> ещё чуть чуть и он меня уволит)))
<serega_oren> ему в субботу в коммандировку, надо чтоб работал
<serega_oren> уже разнае дисрибуты ставил
<serega_oren> не идет и все
<skai> !v
<serega_oren> микрофон не работает
<ubuntuhelp> +v на канале #ubuntu-ru означает предупреждение. Если вы продолжите нарушать правила канала, вы будете кикнуты или забанены. Прочтите правила и будьте корректней http://goo.gl/5UWBR
<pahan> !1
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='1'
<pahan> !+1
<serega_oren> пулс драйв пробовал удалить, все равно все тоже самое - жесть одним словом
<serega_oren> да и гуглом пользовался, что я совсем чтоль с кривыми руками))
<serega_oren> эх.... пойду дальше гуглить, уже третью ночь мучаюсь.... спасибо, что выслушали)))) и за адекватные ответы))
<pahan> а что за ком?
<pahan> п
<serega_oren> тошиба - сателит
<serega_oren> нетбук
<copyerfiled> товарищи, у кого получалось подружить сервер 1с с убунту? при заргузке стартует но затем вылетает ragent, перезапускаешь ручками и все работает, кто сталкивался?
<skai> copyerfiled: ккури логи
<skai> @devoice
<copyerfiled> да я очень неопытен в этом вопросе, немогу найти эти самые логи, да и гугл говорит что в аналогичных ситуациях в логах ненужная неинтересная инфа
<skai> ну тада изменить скрипт запуска, чтобы запускался с паузой в секунд 30.
<skai> мож тада не будет вылетать
<skai> грязный хак, но мало ли
<zizitop> sleep?
<skai> он самый
<copyerfiled> skai: спасибо, да эта штука знакома, но конечно хотелось бы найти когонибудь кто знает настоящее решение этой проблемы.
<copyerfiled> skai: я сам особо проблемы не вижу, всеравно сервер включен всегда, организация небольшая, и заного поднять процесс после ребута ктонибудь сможет
<skai> copyerfiled: ну тада если в логах нет ничего - на форуме 1с попробовать побудить их.хотя уж их то форум не поможет точно
<vladimir_> vladimir
<copyerfiled> skai: спасибо, ну это уже думаю в последнюю очередь :)
<[Raiden]> А почему не сразу?
<[Raiden]> Там то уж точно работающих\знающих 1с больше чем тут
<vladimir_> как мне писат адсл модем как устройство в линексе
<skai> [Raiden]: там сразу скажут, что проблема в убунте/фазе луны/третьем пришествии христа и отправят куда подальше
<skai> техсаппорт у них никакой
<copyerfiled> [Raiden] да всеравно поиск пока приводит только к таким же вопросом оставшимся без ответов
<vladimir_> ну кто подскажет
<zizitop> vladimir_: какой модем?
<vladimir_> делинк адсл у 240
<boris_t> твой вопрос вообще не понятен, адсл модем к компу через юсб подрублени или эзернет
<vladimir_> локальная сеть
<[Raiden]> в линУксе , в конце предложения знак вопроса + вопрос не понятен. Что значит писать в линуксе модем?
<Asti> люди добрые подскажите хочу на виртуалке обновить до альфы какая команда? с значением -d
<skai> update-manager -d
<Asti> о точно
<Asti> сспс большое
<zizitop> vladimir_: если он у тебя через ethernet подключен, то никак. telnet 192.168.0.1
<[Raiden]> ifconfig для начала, посмотреть есть ли ифейс )
<[Raiden]> тест гпу в бюджетных апу http://www.3dnews.ru/_imgdata/img/2011/08/30/616190/3dmark-2.png
<vladimir_> короче запустил я лайф сд и мне нужно настроить локальную сеть с модемом как линекс определяет локальную сеть eth0 или по другому
<[Raiden]> обычно eth0 , но только если 1 сетевуха
<[Raiden]> видно по ifconfig как
<[Raiden]> настроить наверное в нетворк менеджере можно , либо читать про опции ifconfig - на лайве скоере всего только так.
<vladimir_> у меня модем ровтером настроин камп модем локальная сеть
<boris_t> ну дак дастрой интерфейс eth0 должным образом
<sig_wall> [Raiden]: зато на встроенной графике i5-2500K дум3 и еткв не тормозят :)
<boris_t> в лайв сиди убунты с networkmamager'ом идет там все галочками настраивается
<[Raiden]> На А8 не тормозит фаркрай2 и стоит оно 110-117бачей. Отличный бюджетник.
<[Raiden]> правда выше этого непрыгнуть. Так что по любому лучше дискретная видеокарта
<[Raiden]> )
<vladimir_> это не убунта
<boris_t> а что тогда???
<[Raiden]> ну, не всем же нужна убунта. Под убунту даже незнаю чего мощного есть, наверное какой-нить третий анрил или квейк4
<[Raiden]> А.. вы про сеть чтоли? )
<boris_t> ага
<[Raiden]> Ну тогда смысл тратить время?
<Usinsk52> здрасте всем
<[Raiden]> впрочем ifconfig есть везде и manpages
<vladimir_> на слахе сеть
<zizitop> из арчика выпилили уже
<skai> арчик стал еще более ненужным
<vladimir_> спасибо всем пока!
<[Raiden]> да кто-то мне говорил что ифконфиг чем-то заменяют, устарел. Но чем не помню
<zizitop> ip
<[Raiden]> Все такие наивные ... Думают что зная убунту можно всегда решить вопросы на другом лайве или в другом лине.
<[Raiden]> то дебианщики сюда залезут, то ещё кто
<vladimir_> как у винде ipconfig
<[Raiden]> слахе - это видимо слакс, а может и слакваре. Толи у чела русский не родной, толи писать не учили.
<|rapidsp|> слахе это диалект суахиле
<vladimir__> рідна українска мова
<[Raiden]> интересно как тоже самое скзать по нашему. Родной русский разговор  наверное )
<[Raiden]> или язык
<skai> язык скорее
<gim_> =)
<Onotole> Вопрос: нужно юзверям ограничить соцсети. Сквид справится с этим?
<Es6> Onotole: rejik?
<gim_> Onotole: firewall?
<Onotole> Хм.. Пните в русскоязычную ману по его настройке =) Чёт я толком ничего не могу найти..
<Es6> rejik.ru
<Es6> там и постоянно обновляющиеся бан-листы и реклама и все
 * boris_t добавил в закладки rejik.ru
<gim_> По настройке файервола или rejik всё-же?
<Es6> файрвол это слишком :-)
<Onotole> Не, файрвол мне кажется лишнее =)
<gim_> Ну в линуксе файервол уже встроен, нужно только добавить в чёрный список домены =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> файрвол предпочтительнее если не надо уведомлять юзерей что им что то запрещяют. тупо не работает и все
<Es6> Onotole: да, обязательно вмпесто сецсетей, порно, игр и тд поставь свою фотку, пусть знают!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кого "благодарить" :)
<Onotole> Фотку директора поставлю =)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> если б можно было режи под ошибки замаскировать без палева
<Es6> ну если речь идет о планктоне то какое там палево?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> замечают гады что адрес подменяется
<Es6> вот только балы быстрее всего там набирать проверяя списки порно, ух блин... усмотришься...
<Es6> ну если одноклассники не работают, то любой догадается что это проделки админа
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нее. админ может с честными глазами говорить, что то там не работает. наверно порвали магистраль :)
<kashel> привет
<zizitop> простуда?
<kashel> типо того ))))
<kashel> как убунту ?
<zizitop> водки с перцем. 200грамм
<kashel> какой последний релиз ?
<zizitop> хз :)
<kashel> ти здесь по приколу сидиш ?
<zizitop> да
<kashel> я понял
<zizitop> виндовсы же
<kashel> ти на винде ?
<zizitop> хришечка
<kashel> у меня 7Ultimate
<zizitop> железо оцтой. оперативы 256мбайт
<kashel> здай в музей
<zizitop> босс новый не покупает
<kashel> кем роботаеш ?
<zizitop> анжанером
<kashel> ит ?
<zizitop> не
<zizitop> электрика/автоматика
<kashel> серйозная видать кантора
<kashel> ти с России ?
<zizitop> угу
<kashel> а я со Львова
<[Raiden]> в мск сча можно взять офисный системник в сборе за 5-7т.р. полынй отстой, но там будет не меньше гига рам
<[Raiden]> и проц с ядром коре2
<zizitop> дык. если можно не тратить 5тыр, зачем их тратить?
<[Raiden]> Ну незнаю. Что бы себе любимому ккомфортней было?
<Es6> может за 5т лучше кресло?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> может )
<zizitop> БОСС не покупает
<[Raiden]> а.. это на работе.
<[Raiden]> Заявление надо. Что современные программы уже перешагнули это железо, такой обхем рам и т.д. И требуется апгрейд.
<[Raiden]> )
<kashel> народ кто подскажет-канал по PHP
<kashel> ?
<zizitop> я с боссом по простому. в устной форме. он же бизнесмен. минимизирует расходы
<[Raiden]> для каких-то задач впринципе 256 нормально ещё. хп никуда не делась, в линуксе есть среды легкие и т.д. Но всетаки маловато.
<[Raiden]> На самом деле 256 и для хп мало, при 512+ она начинает оживать и шустрить
<zizitop> угу. при загрузке свопится, шо ппц
<[Raiden]> достаточно что бы работало, но не достаточно для макс производительности
<[Raiden]> kashel: да живы пока
<[Raiden]> только уставшие немного от десктопных холиворов
<Es6> а может ну их эти гномы-юнити и заюзать крысу?
<[Raiden]> Я думаю о кде. С надеждой что с каждым релизом оно будет более оптимизированным и менее падучим )
<Es6> интересно а почему xfce не пользуется большой популярностью
<[Raiden]> Но планы у них пугающие. Т.е. даты не известны, но в будущем кде ск будет полностью переписан на qml+js
<Es6> вроде как раз то чего все хотят, настраиваемость, легкость, модульность, что там еще..
<[Raiden]> Так что возможно на хфце можно дольше прожить без всяких передряг
<kashel> js тяжелая для интерфейса
<[Raiden]> Es6: хфце вполне пользуется, просто после гнома с кде. Не на 1 месте, но и не на последнем )
<Es6> дык даты не известны, а через год-два на компы можно будет ставить вселенную :-)
<kashel> solaris на Java глячная ось
<[Raiden]> гномшелл на js , сколько ест ресурсов правда не помню
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: на мой вкус lxde приятней
<kashel> много
<Es6> JohnDoe_71Rus: гм... у меня какое-то предвзятое мнение, может вырос он, я пробовал очень давно, год-полтора назад
<kashel> я пробовал Solaris  тяжалая на подём система
<[Raiden]> мне кажется хфце лучше. Лхде уж слишком простой. Правда там тоже можно поменять панель и т.д. - если надо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: вот тогда то я fxce щупал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: глянь lubuntu live
<Es6> щас у меня xfce 4.8, интереснее стал гораздо чем 4.6
<Es6> надо еще в порты глянуть(фряха), че там, кароче отлично развиваются и главное куда надо имхо.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: для чего усложнять де?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ну , у всех разные вкусы и запросы. Кто-то допустим по телефону только звонит, а кто-то ещё радио слушает или камерой пользуется )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Мне вообще кажется , что идея делать всё проще - хреновая. Лишнее можно не использовать, а недостающее уже ниоткуда не возьмешь
<Es6> а мне интересно, почему не напишут легкий, изменяемый, правильный кароче ДЕ на qt?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: чем меньше запчастей, тем меньше может сломатся
<Es6> натырить из кед побольше и все
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: сидите в консоли
<Es6> JohnDoe_71Rus: про запчасти несогласен, тогда выкинуть из ядра дарйверы все
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: тут, панимаешь, один гад мышу придумал. вот теперь надо ею куда то тыкать. а в косоли особо и некуда :)
<[Raiden]> обычно чем сложнее инструмент, тем легче им работать. Сравните например токарный станок и токарный станок с чпу или даже с рукой котоая сама болванки втыкает - вразы сложнее
<[Raiden]> но и в разы проще использовать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: и каждый раз при установке ядро собирать конкретное?
<Es6> ну да, типа вот те голое ядро, вот те модули или как их там, и сиди втыкай нужные :-)
<[Raiden]> хотя возможно плохая аналогия. Мне например не всё нравится в кде. Но очень нравится что есть большой функционал. И я бы даже хотел что бы он рос, а не упрощался.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: ога. каждая кухарка способна поставить линух
<Es6> Впрочем у нас и есть примерно такая ситуация, только проще, вот вам ядро под завязку набитое, и если надо сами вынимайте :-)
<copyerfiled> JohnDoe_71Rus: кто тогда жрать готовить будет?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: для меня наоборот. есть костяк и хочется использовать инструменты которые нравятся. а из гнома или кед много выпиливать/заменять приходится
<Es6> [Raiden]: функционал это замечательно, чем больше тем лучше, но зачем плазмы, 3Д, и все такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: и в последнее время кеды растут рюшками
<Es6> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну вот кажись крыса подходит на эту роль, как базовый ДЕ, бо выпиливать там уже нечего :-)
<Es6> впрочем разрабы смотрят на годы вперед, а мы живем сейчас, вот откуда непонимание видимо :-)
<Es6> компиз уже летает на самых дешевых видяхах
<[Raiden]> могу такой ещё пример привести. В гномшелл используется композитный вм - муттер. И он по сути простой, ничего лишнего. А в квине например можно отключить композит , настроить десятки параметров запуска окна и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это всё гораздо сложнее. Н оесли ты хочешь правило для окна - то вот оно. А в гноме над оискать костыли. Потому, что он простой
<[Raiden]> т.е. ущербный
<Es6> есть в этом правда
<[Raiden]> компиз по сути тоже костыль. он не часть гнома
<[Raiden]> в компизе кстати тоже различные правила для окна есть. поверх или нет, на всех столах или нет, геометрия ит.д.
<[Raiden]> которые при старте могут применяться
<[Raiden]> а кому не надо - просто может не пользоваться этим и всё
<[Raiden]> в более простой среде - все не могут этим пользоватся
<[Raiden]> у гнома правда есть расширения, которые в будущем , в теории будут давать любой функционал - это неплохо, если реально будет так.
<[Raiden]> у юнити с этим хуже
<[Raiden]> и у лхде )
<kashel> народ нуджен канал по PHP желательно руский
<[Raiden]> можно конечно по другому рассуждать, если хватает самой простой среды, то нафига мне что-то ещё? - такая точка зрения тоже имеет право на жизнь :)
<[Raiden]> для таких лхде будет самый раз
<[Raiden]> или что-то ещё проще, если это возможно
<[Raiden]> kashel: я знаю 2 сети  русских rusnet и dalnet - попробуй там поискать
<[Raiden]> или вообще в жабере, не в ирц , ну и про форумы не забудь
<Es6> а в лхде у них свой терминальчик, фм, редактор, а что еще?
<Es6> а.. панель да
<[Raiden]> ну да. Всё это меняется если надо. Так что в общем тоже неплохо, наверное
<[Raiden]> кстати странно что на гтк де больше чем на qt - тут видимо потому, что гтк часть проекта гну
<nikitoss> народ
<nikitoss> подскажите правильно ли таким образом примонтировать сдром в fstab
<nikitoss> блин(
<nikitoss> у меня половина сообщений в ирку не проходит
<[Raiden]> наверное которые с /
<nikitoss> ``/dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom ro  0 0 ``
<nikitoss> точно
<nikitoss> спс
<nikitoss> первый раз в ирке
<nikitoss> `/mnt/cdrom это и есть точка монтирования при загрузке?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<Es6> вот непонятно, зачем делая легкий ДЕ(лхде) ваять под него плеер, архиватор и тд
<[Raiden]> монтировать так можно
<boris_t> файловую систему не указал
<boris_t>  /dev/cdrom  /mnt/cdrom auto ro  0 0
<[Raiden]> ну видимо он для устаревших компьютеров ваяяется - такова мысль автора. А современные плейеры тибо баньши или амарока явно не легкие
<nikitoss> вроде ж как iso9660
<nikitoss> иои auto тоже можно?
<nikitoss> или*
<[Raiden]> можно
<nikitoss> спс счас попробую
<Es6> [Raiden]: ну дык для никсов же делают, неужели человек использующий такое не найдет себе софт :-)
<[Raiden]> или надо iso9660,UDF или авто
<[Raiden]> или как-то так
<[Raiden]> Es6: если его не написать, то возможно не найдет :)
<vladimir_> помогите настроит локальную сеть на слаксе
<nikitoss> о, я оказывается уже прописал iso9660, здесь не отписался просто
<[Raiden]> мда
<[Raiden]> он не понял мой намек, что не всегда на двд  iso9660
<vladimir_> слакс лайф сд
<vladimir_> я плохо знаю инглишь
<boris_t> netconfig есть команда???
<vladimir_> да что-то делает на нет конфиге
<[Raiden]> vladimir_: это самый верный способ работающий везде http://linuxforum.ru/viewtopic.php?id=225
<boris_t> самое универсальное использовать ifconfig и для указания основного шлюза route
<[Raiden]> возможно там есть графический настройщик, но я не видел слакса
<nikitoss> маунт на сдром не проходит, говорит не существует такой точки монтирования
<sig_wall> монтируй в существующую
<sig_wall> :)
<nikitoss> да я уж как только не пробовал
<nikitoss> если монтирую в /media/cdrom говорит что не готов еще
<sig_wall> ну не готов так не готов
<sig_wall> ._.
<nikitoss> хм... зачем ты пишешь, если помочь не можешь?
<[Raiden]> nikitoss: а что не понятно из того что ты сам же и написал?
<sig_wall> когда несуществует точки монтирования - это проблема наличия точки монтирования, а если привод не готов - уже ближе в решению проблемы :)
<[Raiden]> точка монтирования - равно папка. Тебе пишут что её нету
<Es6> закинь на pastebin все че делаешь в консольке
<[Raiden]> какой вывод?
<nikitoss> вывод, что я туплю)) Итак мне надо создать папку с названием
<[Raiden]> nikitoss: ещё ты указал изо, но часть двд могут быть в удф
<nikitoss> и монтировать в название папки?
<nikitoss> то есть выставить авто лучше
<[Raiden]> ну да, какую папку указал, такую и создай
<nikitoss> спасибо, пробую
<sig_wall> nikitoss: /media/cdrom же существует, туда и маунти
<nikitoss> маунтил, при загрузке говорит, что /media/cdrom не готов
<[Raiden]> nikitoss: наверное лучше авто, или обе фс через запятую. Я уже писал это час назад
<boris_t> ro, noauto опции монтирования
<boris_t> конечно привод не готов в нем пади диска то нет
<nikitoss> есть
<nikitoss> жмк пропустить
<boris_t> ну тогда хз
<nikitoss> загружает убунту и тут же сам монтирует диск
<nikitoss> написал как вы сказали, сейчас попробую
<[Raiden]> У меня кстати нету в фстаб читалки. хватает удев
<[Raiden]> точнее я даже не знал что нету.
<[Raiden]> давно не смотрел туда
<nikitoss> всем спасибо, заработало! *yahoo*
<nikitoss> осталось сделать звук и можно спать ложится
<pahan> это всегда так было что Alt + shift меняет раскладку, а shift + alt нет ?
<[Raiden]> не могу сказать как в гноме. В кде сча попробовал, меняется в обоих случаях
<serega_oren> в гноме также
<pahan> странно значит я чет зделал
<pahan> именно комбинация alt + shift друкие работают в любых направлениях
<serega_oren> и туда и туда работает
<[Raiden]> pahan: гордись, ты уникален!
<[Raiden]> )
<serega_oren> )))
<[Raiden]> pahan: под другим юзером попробуй, если так же, то это что-то глобальное.
<pahan> [Raiden], на самом деле это чешило мои промлемы с горячими клавишами в эклипсе
<[Raiden]> если нет - значит надо у юзера какой-то конфиг гроънуть
<[Raiden]> pahan: )
<pahan> [Raiden], хочу понять как сделал, а то завтра проснусь и все пропало
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> попробуй опять же юзера другого. Если не так - сделай бекап своего :) Пока не пропало. Хотя бекап лишним не бывает в любом случае
<pahan> бэкап всмысле домашнюю директорию сохранить?
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> или только файлы и папки начинающиеся с .
<[Raiden]> Я отдельные бекаплю. Например ~/.purple - там настройки пиджина и т.д.
<pahan> ясн
<serega_oren> люди!!! ну что же делать????????????????????
<skai> serega_oren: пей чай с ромашкой и немного валерьянки
<GrafVampir> вешатся...
<skai> GrafVampir: ться/тся погугли
<GrafVampir> <skai> тоже хороший вариант)
<GrafVampir> =_=
<serega_oren> вешатЬся
<serega_oren> вешатЬся))
<serega_oren> не могу микрофон настроить в ебунте 10.04 шеф завтра порвет, если не сделаю
<skai> serega_oren: и прекрати пить кофе и кофеиносодержащие продукты
<serega_oren> мля!!!
<skai> @kban --user serega_oren 3600 выпей успокоительного и не ругайся
<jillsmitt> баня работает круглосуточно, а народ все прибывает
<jillsmitt> поразительно
<solvex> есть текстовый редактор по функциональности как Notepad++ под оффтопик?
<skai> ага.любой.любой текстовый редактор превосходит notepad++
<solvex> gedit как то не тянет на такое грозное звание
<jillsmitt> solvex: kate
<skai> да даже nano будет круче
<andrey_> vi
<skai> andrey_: не будь так жесток с мальцом то:)
<jillsmitt> solvex: вообще emacs - операционаяситсематекстовыйредактор
<solvex> емакс тоже не надо
<andrey_> по сабжу вот норм редактор http://www.sublimetext.com/
<solvex> блин не успел :)
<jillsmitt> тогда поюзай kate
<solvex> умеет в дереве работать?
<jillsmitt> а нотпад++ сценарии поддерживает?
<solvex> да, плагинам
<solvex> и
<jillsmitt> solvex: чувак, если ты консольные утилиты осилишь тебе не надо будет такой редактор
<jillsmitt> тебе будет нано хватать
<solvex> извиняй но php,html,css в консоли неудобно
<solvex> может еще вместо браузера телнет?
<jillsmitt> а может тебе мак купить не парить пацанам на калане мозги? чем php не текст я не пойму?
<andrey_> типичный пэхапэшник
<jillsmitt> текст от текста отделает
<jillsmitt> циркач
<jillsmitt> юзай bluefish для таких дел
<Escsun> голубая рыба Т_Т
<jillsmitt> синяя :)
<skai> cat, ed, echo и все
<solvex> в общем вижу тут только гуру, и с нубам не общатся :(
<jillsmitt> ты просто текст от текста не отделяй
<jillsmitt> твое пхп ничем не отличается от того, что я пишу
<jillsmitt> я не знаю как у тебя, а у меня в нано подсветка работает
<jillsmitt> а ваще серьезно попробуй bluefish
<skai> jillsmitt: для него эт сложно:)ему бы говнокодец тиражировать копипастой:)а ты ему редакторы нормальные советуешь:)
<jillsmitt> ему надо автокомплит просто
<solvex> о вижу уже меня тут во всю обсуждают :(
<jillsmitt> solvex: ты знаешь кто такие инвалиды?
<jillsmitt> ты же не инвалид надеюсь, у тебя нормально все с руками
<jillsmitt> solvex: есть для нетбинс и эклипса модуль пхп
<jillsmitt> там и комплит и все в порядке
<jillsmitt> правда пхп в качестве придатка в этих ide и это не серьезно
<jillsmitt> 150 mb среду ставить
<solvex> среда и так стоит
<solvex> не для php
<jillsmitt> ну модуль к ней качни
<jillsmitt> будет для пхп
<jillsmitt> когда мне надо было верстать я использовал bluefish и filezilla
<jillsmitt> мне особо ничего не требовалось больше
<solvex> у меня сейчас filezilla + gedit
<jillsmitt> solvex: хочешь я тебя научу?
<solvex> чему?
<jillsmitt> http://qt-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=4260x4261&PHPSESSID=eb97a8f824fd87647a68cfa3beaa5013
<jillsmitt> аналогично для gtk приложений
<jillsmitt> выбираешь категорию - смотришь че есть
<jillsmitt> + sourceforge
<jillsmitt> или гитхаб или еще что-нибудь
<solvex> чет я смотрю bluefish даже больше чем надо :)
<jillsmitt> под себя настроишь и сгодится
<jillsmitt> тем не менее для всех нужд kate идеален в этом плане
<solvex> хм
<solvex> и все равно одной плюшки не вижу :)
<andrey_> зачем тогда перешел с оффтопика раз там всё есть?
<jillsmitt> andrey_: да и тут есть все, просто ему надо чтобы две одинаковые системы были с одним названием
<jillsmitt> например w7 ultimate и w7 linux, и чтобы отличались двумя малоизвестными фичами
<jillsmitt> и все из-за текстового редактора
<gag> халлоу
<solvex> andrey_, официальность
<jillsmitt> solvex: http://qt-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=4241
<solvex> прям как ссылку на торренты дал
<solvex> типа freesoftware.com
<jillsmitt> а какой у тебя торрент клиент стоит?
<solvex> заглянул - трансмиссия :)
<solvex> надо deluge поставить
<guru826> Подскажите как форматировать флешку
<guru826> ????
<Manifest> Легко
<Manifest> через
<Manifest> система
<Manifest> админка
<guru826> мне надо через консоль
<Manifest> а для чего тебе?
<guru826> мне для создание загрузочной флешки
<Manifest> ну дык сушествует
<Manifest> unetbootinh
<Manifest> unetbooting*
<guru826> ща скачаю спс
<Manifest> =))
<Manifest> ток флеху в ФАа!!!
<[Raiden]> mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdXX
<Manifest> FAt!
<Manifest> хмм
<guru826> Aga SPS
<Manifest> он опредилит какая у него флеш?
<Manifest> на каком висит?
<Manifest> обиделся :D
<[Raiden]> -t vfat  -F32
<[Raiden]> что бы наверняка не фат16
<Manifest> tve ybl
<Manifest> ему нид онли фат
<Manifest> чистый а не 16 или 32
<[Raiden]> чистого небывает
<Manifest> оййй
<Manifest> точняк
<gag> парни, а с kmyfirewall ктонить сталкивался?
<Manifest> =)))
<Manifest> 32 ват
<Manifest> =)
<andrey_> !ask | gag
<ubuntuhelp> gag: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<gag> andrey_, отсутствие ответа - это тож показатель.. к тому же, сложно задать вопрос правильно, когда его и для себя толком не можешь сформулировать((
<Manifest> НАрод хелп плз
<Manifest> у кого есть конфиг коньков на
<Manifest> clementime
<[Raiden]> Manifest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1645481
<Manifest> Спс огромное=)
<Manifest> Народ кто каким Аудиопроигрывателем Пользуеться?
<only_you> deadbeef
<Manifest> норм?
<Slukin> rhythmbox
<only_you> клон фубара, мне нравится
<boris_t> audacious
<Manifest> =))))
<Manifest> сам ща его юзаю Борис
<Manifest> =)
<only_you> windows media player :-D
<Es6> а я просто слушаю ютуб
<Manifest> :DDDD
<skai> google music/ipod nano в завиимости от ситуации
<Manifest> хыхы=)
<Manifest> тогда вопрос
<only_you> иногда еще консольній мплеер
<Manifest> у кого есть коньки на ваши плееры?
<skai> раньше mpd баловался
<skai> Manifest: поставь conky-hardcore
<skai> там есть скрипты для кучи плееров
<Manifest> вариан
<Manifest> =)))
<skai> еще можешь поставить коверглобус
<Manifest> нееее
<skai> и управлять с десктопа с помощью простого виджета
<Manifest> хардкор =)
<Manifest> раньше стоял
<Manifest> И еще вопрос кто как решал проблемы со Флешем их тормозами
<Manifest> я вроде собрал последнию бетку
<Manifest> ну все равно...
<only_you> я решил проблему с флешем его удалением
<Manifest> есть мелкие баги
<Manifest> гыгы=)))
<only_you> теперь он не тормозит
<only_you> =)
<Manifest> HTLM5 рулез+)
<only_you> +1024
<Es6> Manifest: есть для мозилы хорошее дополнение, оптимизирует флеш
<Manifest> Es6:не подскажешь какое?
<Manifest> Буду очень благодарен
<Manifest> =)
<Es6> действительно HD не тормозит
<Es6> даже на ноует
<Es6> ноуте*
<Manifest> ооуу гуд
<Manifest> Подскажи плз
<Manifest> =)
<Es6> ээ...
<Manifest> Давно ставил что ли?=) Не помнишь что за дополнение=)
<Es6> да щас фряху ковыряю, нету тут ничего, щас найду
<Es6> flash-aid
<Es6> кстати и на нвидиях пропадут артефакты если были
<Es6> ищи в дополнениях
<Es6> укажи ему чтоб автоматически обновлялся
<Manifest> Спс=)
<Manifest> Фряха...=))
<Manifest> Ммм вкусно если + линукс ядро
<Manifest> =))
<Es6> гыы.. а смысл?
<Usinsk52> кто подскажет как посмотреть драйвера которых не хватает? %)
<[Raiden]> когда что-то не будет работать  ты об этом узнаешь
<Manifest> Es6: gjktpysq aerwbjyfk
<Manifest> =)
<Es6> многие гнутые утилиты системные даже лучше
<Manifest> =)
<Manifest> А у тя случайно не PS-BSD
<Es6> не, это не вариант
<Manifest> Спс бальшое
<Manifest> Помогло
<Manifest> =))))
<UNIm95> был зашёл на #ubuntu и офигел от количества юзверей
<UNIm95> *посетителей
<UNIm95> 1.7к
<gag> парни, подскажите, куда копать, пожалста. счас разбираюсь с фаерволом, тип предустановленные правила, у ирц - порт 194 указан. погуглил, нашел, почему так, пытаюсь просмотреть открытые порты у себя - открыто всего три.. ирка ж вроде по 6667 работает, верно? как пÐ
<Artemka25> Ребят, а кто поможет с настройкой сервера под маленькую сетку? на 50 компов
<gag> а, система убунта 1004
<Artemka25> хотяб советом)
<Manifest> Все же флеш галименько идет.....
<Manifest> ну да ладно
<Manifest> =)
<Es6> Manifest: а глименько это как?
<Dremlin> Доброго времени суток
<Dremlin> На компе установлены две ОС: Windows 7 и Ubuntu 11.04. Ubuntu ставилась второй, GRUB видит винду, но при выборе пункта windows 7 в grub через пару секунд снова появляется окно выбора ОС
<Dremlin> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система /dev/sda1               1        1912    15357116   1c  Скрытый W95 FAT32 (LBA) /dev/sda2   *        1913        1925      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda3            1925       12369    83886080    7  HPFS/NTFS /dev/sda4           12369       60802   389038081    5  Расширенный /dev/sda5           12369       13413    
<Es6> Manifest: кстати проблемы с нвидия и тормоза на HD это чился дебиан-убунту, может и другие линуксы.
<[Raiden]> стоп
<[Raiden]> какие тормоза с хд на нвидии?
<only_you> ybrfrb[ njhvjpjd c [l yf ydblbb
<[Raiden]> как раз только на ней декодинг нормально пашет
<only_you> у меня на нвидии хд прекрасно играет
<Es6> [Raiden]: ну я на этот плгин для фокса вышел когда искал решения двух вопросов: артефакты(например на сайте kinopoisk.ru), и тормоза
<Es6> карточка GS9400 так вроде
<Es6> ну а на ноуте интерл...
<Es6> а... речь идет о флеше
<[Raiden]> во флэше последнем вроде используется акселерация. Если установлен закрытый драйвер от нвидии. Не уверен конечно, но по новостям это так )
<Es6> 11.04 эта проблема есть если ничего не предпринимать
<[Raiden]> хотя от проца тоже зависит, у меня ок вроде. Кстати ,  у меня ещё ядро с другим планировщиком процессов, но это уже другая история
<Es6> нвидия? Глянь любой ролик на кинопоиске? У меня только там это возникало, просто смотрю трейлеры
<Es6> квадраты белые
<[Raiden]> Ну, верю, если ты говоришь, я не сталкивался )
<[Raiden]> сча посмотрю
<UNIm95> прикольно у меня ати и все работает
<Es6> Кстати на фрязе щас проверил, нет проблем и ХД шустрое, хотя работает через линуксулатор :-)
<[Raiden]> вообще у меня были артефакты с нвидией в 11.04, не на видео, а вообще на экране. вылечилось после появления дров 275.х
<UNIm95> и без тормозов с флешем в 1080р
<Es6> фряхе*
<UNIm95> и вроде проц не переходит из частоты 993мгц
<UNIm95> *933
<Es6> ати.. неужто хороши стали для линукс?
<UNIm95> Es6 сам фигею. ати hd4330 завелся без проблем, hd5145 то же
<Es6> драйверок какой?
<[Raiden]> открытые дрова сча неплохие для радеона
<[Raiden]> СУдя по некоторым новостям и по тестам на форониксе. Даже игрульки местные работают
<UNIm95> Es6 проприетарный как 11.6 так и 11.7 и все пашет
<[Raiden]> если так я рад за амд ) Раньше закрытый косячил каждую версию по разному.
<UNIm95> Es6 убунты 10.04 10.10 11.04 и дебиан 6-ой
<SkyRaider1> друзья.а если я пользуюсь кубунту.а тут ириска убунты.это ничо? :)
<Usinsk52> нужен драйвер VGA под asus p4bgv-mx. где найти? на офе в разделе тхт документ =/
<UNIm95> SkyRaider1 все ок
<SkyRaider1> кубунта сделана из убунты?.просто я ньюби.ещё тока начал читать журнал :)
<Es6> SkyRaider1: а разница есть?
<SkyRaider1> в чём?
<SkyRaider1> ну разве что в оболочке)
<SkyRaider1> извиняюсь за новичковость в серьёзном чате
<UNIm95> SkyRaider1: да забей все такими были
<Es6> почему серьезном?
<Es6> нормальный чат
<[Raiden]> SkyRaider1: можно и так сказать как ты выразился.
<SkyRaider1> ну как бы.всеросийская ириска убунты :)
<sharikoff[xz]> я не был
<sharikoff[xz]> я был сразу самым умным в мире
<Artemka25> :)
<SkyRaider1> я начинал знакомство с линуксом.с Архлинукса :)
<UNIm95>  sharikoff[xz]: твоя фамилия часом не ппов?
<Es6> а быть умным это врожденное или приобретенное качество?
<UNIm95> *попов
<sharikoff[xz]> а как ты догадался?
<SkyRaider1> разум-врождебное.ум-приобретённое
<[Raiden]> SkyRaider1: в убунте как бы нету установщика универсального , если текстовый не считать. Графические ставят одну из сред. Кде она из них.
<UNIm95> sharikoff[xz] а я думал кто болгенос сделать мог?
<[Raiden]> одна.
<Es6> а я думал ум это как рука, нога.. у кого длиннее тот и батя
<sharikoff[xz]> UNIm95: я делал.. угу. Захотел своего препода в гроб свести и сделал
<[Raiden]> SkyRaider1: по сути это не сделано из , это оно и есть, только другой набор пакетов из того же репозитория
<SkyRaider1> Райден, ну да)
<SkyRaider1> тоесть.попросту сборка?)
<[Raiden]> ну да
<[Raiden]> только считай что ест ьофициальыне сборки ,а ест ьсторонние
<[Raiden]> хубунту,кубунту и лубунту - официальные
<SkyRaider1> вы очень дружелюбные и понимающие люди.в ириске арха.такие злые :)
<UNIm95> sharikoff[xz] а изящней никак?
<sharikoff[xz]> UNIm95: как могу
<SkyRaider1> ну.хотя учитывая то, сколько я парился с ним.как бы мой первый опыт линухи.нервишки то расшатались :)
<Usinsk52> добрые люди помогите =)
<sharikoff[xz]> SkyRaider1: главное почитывать доки и логи
<SkyRaider1> ну вики классная у арча)
<Es6> SkyRaider1: а чтобы нервишки были наместе надо юзать убунту!
<[Raiden]> )
<Vladislaw> а я с семерки, меня не забанят?
<SkyRaider1> ну.я твёрдо для себя решил полностью изучить линуху из под убунты.потом начинать осваивать арх.)
<sharikoff[xz]> арч
<sharikoff[xz]> угу
<Es6> SkyRaider1: а че такие небольшие переспективы?
<UNIm95> Usinsk52 если там интеловская видюха то дрова должно в поставке убунты  быть
<sharikoff[xz]> UNIm95: http://cs5670.vkontakte.ru/u65334943/-6/x_94b02a2c.jpg
<SkyRaider1> а куда больше? о_О.я думал что арч самый такой достаточно пресный.и идеальный для глубокого изучения линукса
<UNIm95>  sharikoff[xz]:  это ты?
<sharikoff[xz]> да
<[Raiden]> я как раз использу "сборку" http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0831/h_1314810454_4123166_08d9e141d7.png
<[Raiden]> точнее начал использовать сразу после релиза гном3
<only_you> SkyRaider1: для изучения идеален gentoo)
<sharikoff[xz]> емае
<sharikoff[xz]> а чо со шрифтами то
<Es6> SkyRaider1: что значит "глубокое изучение"?
<sharikoff[xz]> они сдохли?
<SkyRaider1> онли ю, мне говорил что гентувщики странные :)
<SkyRaider1> Ес6, ну как сказать...начиная от ядра.и заканчивая выступлениями на убунту джемах.)
<SkyRaider1> я в винде окончательно разочаровался.
<only_you> SkyRaider1: если есть время, то лучше тебе с генту начать)
<sharikoff[xz]> only_you: =)
<sharikoff[xz]> надо сначала книжку склеить по кторой ставить =) (с)
<SkyRaider1> только_ты, ну как бы)...уже нету.учёба.)
<Es6> а че слаку еще ни кто не посоветовал?
<SkyRaider1> тоесть.распечатать и сделать из листков книгу?)
<sharikoff[xz]> не
<SkyRaider1> слэквэйр?
<sharikoff[xz]> спилить дерево
<only_you> ггг
<sharikoff[xz]> потом из него сделать бумагу
<Es6> как же: "кто знает редхат..."
<Snowdrift> openBSD
<SkyRaider1> такой большой поток информации :)
<UNIm95> sharikoff[xz]: добыть кремний, германий, медь, целлюлозу и тд
<sharikoff[xz]> да да
<Es6> я за FreeBSD
<SkyRaider1> а бсд ещё сапортится? оО
<sharikoff[xz]> Es6: маладетс
<sharikoff[xz]> я за тебя буду болеть
<Snowdrift> я на работе в качесте шлюзов в мир поставил open
<Snowdrift> конечно
<Es6> sharikoff[xz]: поздно уже
<sharikoff[xz]> у мя квм на дебе а на нем 2 фри
<Snowdrift> они почти под каждый релиз песни сочиняют
<Snowdrift> )
<sharikoff[xz]> Es6: отчего так?
<Es6> не, фряха должна быть на железе!
<sharikoff[xz]> да ну..
<sharikoff[xz]> она и так ся прекрано чувствует
<Es6> да я уже давно пользуюсь, как юзер конечно
<SkyRaider1> кстати.а не думаете ли вы, что гном три более домохозяечный, чем второй?
<Es6> это канал убунту, здесь любят юнити
<Snowdrift> мммммм
<Snowdrift> не ставил еще гном3 (
<sharikoff[xz]> я думаю что самый хороший был кде 3.5.9
<sharikoff[xz]> остальное все фуфло
<sharikoff[xz]> ну флюкс еще
<Snowdrift> я на работе воще под xcfe сижу )
<Es6> а хфсе,
<SkyRaider1> я ставил дебиан.он с гномом 3 был...как то...сильно виндовзно..
<sharikoff[xz]> SkyRaider1: все для вас
<sharikoff[xz]> =)
<Es6> да дебиан ваще весь какой-то виндовозный
<Snowdrift> может это винда немного гномовата стала )
<sharikoff[xz]> кдевата скорее
<Es6> дебиановозная винда - да
<SkyRaider1> просто...всё как то..не консолько,как в винде.форматирование мышью...на пример :)
<Snowdrift> дебиан не трогайте он поймет только через год как его сабильные пакеты )))
<UNIm95> Es6 ненавижу это гребанное  юнайте
<Es6> фрматировать мышью...!!!
<Snowdrift> UNIm95, дак поставь то что нравится
<Es6> UNIm95: как можно испытывать такие чувства к программе?
<Snowdrift> :)
<UNIm95>  SkyRaider1: откуда там гном 3? там же гном 2.28
<UNIm95> Snowdrift юзаю гном
<SkyRaider1> да? о_О
<SkyRaider1> а мне сказали что третий.
<SkyRaider1> ну значит я просто наивен :)
<Es6> что в сиде 2?
<UNIm95>  Es6: канноникал надо бы сделать форк гнома 2 а те unity
<Snowdrift> !gnome
<ubuntuhelp> GNOME - это графическая среда (!desktop) по-умолчанию в Ubuntu. Для его установки из Kubuntu или Xubuntu, выполните команду "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" в консоли (!terminal).
<Snowdrift> !gnome3
<ubuntuhelp> Gnome 3.0 != Gnome 3 (информация и помощь в данной справке появится после принятия gnome3 в основной репозиторий проекта с версии 11.10)
<Snowdrift> ы
<Es6> UNIm95: а кубунтуйцам форк кде?
<SkyRaider1> опппа
<UNIm95>  Es6: а разве есть инсталл диски деба с гном3?
<SkyRaider1> тоесть на кубунту можно поставить гномяру?
<Snowdrift> конечно
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: gnome3 fallback http://ankyo.blog.so-net.ne.jp/_images/blog/_7b2/ankyo/SS-oneiric-classic-006-33acb.JPG
<SkyRaider1> и будет запускаться сразу гном?.или конфиги знатно запилить нужно?
<UNIm95> Es6 нет. им уже не поможет
<UNIm95> [Raiden] пробовал г3 в 2-ух режимах. реально г3
<Snowdrift> !android
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='android'
<[Raiden]> Es6: форкт кде кстати есть и сборка на основе убунты выходит регулярно
<[Raiden]> *кде3
<SkyRaider1> ну или как в арче.просто в место /kdm написать /gdm
<Es6> гм.. а чет в сиде гном 2.30
<UNIm95>  SkyRaider1 ставится мета пакет убунту-гном-десктоп  и при логине указывается гном а не кеды
<SkyRaider1> хм...
<Snowdrift> !date
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='date'
<Snowdrift> !time
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='time'
<Snowdrift> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[Raiden]> SkyRaider1: 1. из кдм можно загрузить любую сессию включая юнити или гном. 2. что бы сменить кдм на гдм в убунте - надо их поставить оба и сделать sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<SkyRaider1> !archlinux
<UNIm95>  Snowdrift: иди в приват к боту
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<Snowdrift> UNIm95, уже прочитал )
<sharikoff[xz]> Snowdrift: айайай
<SkyRaider1> Райден, спасибо).я подумаю.гном или кде :)
<SkyRaider1> Но что лучше по производительности?.просто я с нетбука
<UNIm95> SkyRaider1 консоль
<sharikoff[xz]> openbox
<[Raiden]> Я думаю кде тяжелее гнома
<SkyRaider1> ну на счёт кончоли то да...
<skai>  кто либо каким то чудом понимает тут в html?
<SkyRaider1> я слышал что некоторые ваще без графической оболочки сидят...)
<UNIm95> skai в готовой странице понимаю великолепно
<skai> какой код вставить на страницу, чтобы она редиректила на другую при заходе на нее?
<Snowdrift> skai, минуту
<[Raiden]> это уже больше чем хтмл по идее
<Snowdrift> можно в каталог засунуть .htaccess и там редирект прописать
<Snowdrift> skai, http://htmlcssjs.ru/HTML/?9
<Es6> а какие шрифты нужно поставить чтобы всяческие иероглифы смотреть?
<UNIm95> Es6 так дефолтные убунтовские катят
<Es6> мне нужны названия
<UNIm95> Es6 ты убунте?
<Es6> к сожалению нет, там все и так есть :-)
<Snowdrift> redirect / http://ubuntu.ru
<Es6> в вики была статья, не помню как найти
<skai> все.отзываю вопрос
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Чтобы найти 64-битный Flash-плеер - http://goo.gl/QAgNy Обычный - пакет flashplugin-nonfree. Чтобы исправить тормоза в полноэкранном и простом режиме - http://goo.gl/WeBJU
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y
<SkyRaider1> кстати тут есть кто-нибудь из новосибирска?
<skai> вот теперь дзен
<SkyRaider1> ну ладно :).всем пока)
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://goo.gl/VA6mM
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<skai> ну что народ?как вам креативчик?
<only_you> флеш не нужен :D
<[Raiden]> skai: ужас там какой-то
<[Raiden]> Как было сказано выше - flash конфликтует с композитингом в compiz (возможно, что не только с компизом).
<[Raiden]> это что?
<[Raiden]> как этого добиться?
<skai> это горкая правда
<skai> я сравнил с компизом и без
<[Raiden]> я бы вернул то что было до этого. Мне не нравится это хавту. + кулеры совсем не по теме )
<sharikoff[xz]> only_you: что это флеш?
<skai> [Raiden]: часть из того хавту находится под одним из пунктов
<skai> просто их стало больше
<[Raiden]> Есть два варианта - отключить компиз (если вы пользуетесь unity - это не ваш выход, ведь unity - часть компиза - есть юнити2д
<[Raiden]> + этого не нужно делать
<skai> юнити2д - это хуже, чем ночной кошмар барбары стрейзанд:)
<[Raiden]> ну значит твое описание не только кривое , но ещё и субъективное.
<skai> почему?я ж там не сказал этого
<skai> unity!=unity2d же
<skai> по функционалу и составу
<skai> они только внешне похожи
<[Raiden]> и функционально
<[Raiden]> кроме анимации
<skai> я точно помню, что в описаниях возможностей 2д и обычной были некоторые несостыковки
<[Raiden]> раньше я мог вспомнить ппа просто набрав на канале !flash
<[Raiden]> Теперь мне надо лезть в это описание которое длинное + полвоина пунктов вообще про флэш.
<[Raiden]> пожалуй внесу ппа в свои заметки
<skai> !flash64 PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<skai> !flash64 is <reply> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<ubuntuhelp> But flash64 already means something else!
<Es6> Посоветуйте программку для просмотра и не сложного редактирования картинок.
<skai> !no flash64 is <reply> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that skai
<Es6> просто гимп мне слишком много
<UNIm95> !flash64
<ubuntuhelp> PPA для 64битного флеша находится тут https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<skai> !no flash is <reply> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<skai> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<skai> от теперь все консерваторы довольны
<[Raiden]> )
<Apocalypse_dn> привет)
<Apocalypse_dn> кто-нибудь с джойстиками сталкивался когда-нибудь? надо сделать remap кнопок
<sharikoff[xz]> я один оаз столкнулся
<sharikoff[xz]> головой
<sharikoff[xz]> потом бланш был
<UNIm95> sharikoff[xz]:wii?
<sharikoff[xz]> да не
<Apocalypse_dn> sharikoff[xz], PS Move?
<sharikoff[xz]> за провод зацепился и на него
<Apocalypse_dn> sharikoff[xz], это дало тебе знания по тонкой настройке оных под линь?
<sharikoff[xz]> и столкнулся глазиком с джойстиком
<sharikoff[xz]> ну тф спрашивал кто сталкивался
<sharikoff[xz]> *ты
<sharikoff[xz]> я сказал что мол было дело
<Apocalypse_dn> sharikoff[xz], не, ну а я понадеялся, что разные на виды столкновений всё-равно приходит опыт работы с ними)
<sharikoff[xz]> я не играю с тех пор...
<Apocalypse_dn> фобия?)
<sharikoff[xz]> угу
<sharikoff[xz]> и иксы не запускаю
<sharikoff[xz]> и на десктоп не ставлю
<sharikoff[xz]> фобия..
<UNIm95> sharikoff[xz] еще скажи компом не пользуешься
<UNIm95> только мобилы
<sharikoff[xz]> пользуюсь.. иначе денег не платят гады
<sharikoff[xz]> заставляют глазеть на зеленые букафки на черном фоне..
<sharikoff[xz]> дали какую то прогу путти и заставляют работать
<sharikoff[xz]> а вы тут про джойстики..
<sharikoff[xz]> =)
<[Raiden]> sharikoff[xz]: так будет с каждым у кого виндовс и путти
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff[xz]> =)
<Sergey_IT> прям рабство
<mifistor> Народ всем привет, у меня убунту 10.10 i686 и ядро 2.6.35-30 не видит 4 Гб памяти, а видит только 2. Кто подскажет почему (я в курсе про PAE ядро, но почему только 2, а не 3,2 видит?)
<mifistor> Да, ядро обычное (generic)
<sharikoff[xz]> я обычно обновление портов запускаю
<sharikoff[xz]> и сижу а букавки бегут
<sharikoff[xz]> типа работаю
<Sergey_IT> так автоматизируй, чтобы и не смотреть )
<sharikoff[xz]> тогда палево
<sharikoff[xz]> скажут ниче не делаю
<Sergey_IT> так циферки пусть бегут...
<[Raiden]> mifistor: это как-то свяано с адресацией железа. Хотя немного странно , обычн овидится от 3.25 до 3.75.
<[Raiden]> mifistor: а биос пишет что обхем 4гб?
<[Raiden]> ъ*
<[Raiden]> или тоже видит 2 гига?
<[Raiden]> может модуль отвалится? :)
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Да, я тоже считаю, что это странно. Нет, BIOS видит все правильно. И memtest тоже все видит правильно. И винда.
<only_you> как удаленно инсталить софт с линя в окнах?)
<Nor8> mifistor: Пора уже выучить наизусть, 32-битные дистры не видят 4 и больше ГБ, это аксиома и никакие патчи здесь не причем.
<sharikoff[xz]> Sergey_IT: надо еще смоделировать серезное лицо
<sharikoff[xz]> одними буковками не отделацца
<Sergey_IT> посади манекен
<mifistor> Nor8: Оно понятно, но если памяти больше четырех, он должен видит 3 с лишним, а не 2.
<[Raiden]> mifistor: незнаю тогда. Поставь ядро с пае, оно есть готовое на ланчпаде. Если будет видно меньше 4гб - тогда будем думать.
<Nor8> mifistor: Ставь 64-битный дистр  и наслаждайся полноценной работой твоего железа.
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Ядро с pae не хочет вставать, конфиктует с модулем от Nvidia
<sharikoff[xz]> Sergey_IT: опять же палево
<[Raiden]> ну и подума ваще, зачем тебе 32бит на компе с таким объемом рам, небось и проц шустрый
<sharikoff[xz]> mifistor: выгрузи модуль потом под новое ядро скомпилишь
<[Raiden]> mifistor: забавно. Может тебе удали дрованвидии и поставить устанвощиком от самой нвидии?
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Проц уже не помню даже какой :) Но не новый. Мать Asus P5B.
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Вот и я про тоже, к тому 64-битный шустрее
<[Raiden]> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. также !nvidia-nouveau
<Nor8> Asus P5B Это уже норм
<nand> Nor8:  а сколько памяти ест х64 после старта?
<Nor8> nand: ~300
<nand> Nor8:  какая система у тебя?
<Nor8> nand: Версия 11.04 с плюшками 330
<[Raiden]> гном 2 ел метров 370 у меня. Да и какая разница? Было бы мало памяти - был бы смысл беспокоиться.
<mifistor> Не хотелось бы мне связываться с x64, привык уже к i386
<nand> Nor8:  просто когда в последний раз ставил х64 ела она как не в себя)
<Nor8> mifistor: НУ тогда мучайся, одень шорты, которые тебе мама подарила на твое шестилетие и походи в них )))))
<[Raiden]> ну ест она примерно х1.5
<mifistor> nand: плюс в сети постоянные упоминания, что под нее постоянно не весь софт есть (flash  и прочее)
<[Raiden]> но как бы и прирост может местами быть
<[Raiden]> ты лучше скажи, в чем кайв пустой памяти?
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Под x64 ведь не весь софт еще переписан?
<[Raiden]> ф*
<nand> mifistor: ну я потому и сижу на x86
<Nor8> mifistor: Этот вопрос уже обсуждали и ты там был )))  Весь софт, и даже флэш, есть под 64-бит
<mifistor> nand: и я тоже :)
<mifistor> Nor8: Flash недавно выпустили и поговаривают, что он глючный и сырой. А пробовать на своей шкуре не хочется.
<[Raiden]> mifistor: не весь. Но я не думаю что ты будеш ьиспользовать весь. + запускать 32битный софт тут можно , хотя и не весь (смотря как собран).
<mifistor> Мне хочется просто работать. Раньше кстати память целиком видилась.
<mifistor> Я не помню, после чего память стала как 2Гб отображаться. Сегодня запустил в виртуалке Винду и заметил адовые тормоза
<mifistor> Начал мониторить и top показал, что памяти-то не хватает :)
<mifistor> Вот и решил спросить, может у кого тоже такой глюк был...
<Nor8>  mifistor:  Последний раз говорю, все работает отлично, особенно если видео карта от нвидиа.
<mifistor> Nor8: Не понял твоего сообщения... У меня тоже все хорошо работает, но с память есть косяк.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: бесполезно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: +1
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Может я не понимаю тайного языка, уж просветите плз
<mifistor> [Raiden]: что я не так понял из вышесказанного?
<[Raiden]> mifistor: Я думаю ты вообще не слушал вышесказанное. Размер репозиториев под 64бит дистр точно такой же. Переписано не 100% софта, который ест ьвообще
<[Raiden]> но много
<[Raiden]> и побольшей части не переписано, а просто пересобрано
<[Raiden]> т.е. очень не много смысла в использовании 32бит.
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Я слушал, но я не понимаю смысла перехода. Мне достаточно 4 Гб, а собирать глюки на x64 у меня нет желания. К тому же раньше все отлично.
<[Raiden]> Можно список глюков на 64бит?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видал )))
<mifistor> [Raiden]: А сам ты какую платформу используешь?
<[Raiden]> 64бит
<mifistor> Nor8: Не все с вами согласны на счет x64 и многие здесь до сих пор сидят на x32
<[Raiden]> тут приходят люди у которых памяти 256мб , они и сидят
<UNIm95> [Raiden] у меня 2гб и 32бита
<[Raiden]> ну короче, тема закрыта. Твой глюк мне неизвестен. Ставь пае либо 64бит. - единсвенная идея.
<UNIm95> [Raiden] причём 2 компы
<mifistor> [Raiden]: К слову о глюках: Запрос "Ubuntu Flash x64 bug" найдено примерно 3 930 000, тот же запрос но с платформой 32 лишь 150 тысяч запросов...
<mifistor> И так почти любой запрос со словами x64, это я к тому, что проблем с этим софтом больше
<mifistor> Под эту платформу
<mifistor> И это факт и это глупо отрицать
<UNIm95> mifistor как определял количество оперативки?
<Nor8> mifistor: Так не ставь, но избавь нас от своей мнительности )))))
<[Raiden]> Ubuntu Flash 32 bit bug Результатов: примерно 2 150 000 (0,23 сек.)
<mifistor> Nor8: Я четко охарактеризовал свою проблему, указав, что x64 ставить не буду
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Я через Google искал
<Nor8> mifistor: Мы тебе четко указали ее решение, больше помочь не можем!
<[Raiden]> mifistor: и я
<UNIm95> mifistor может глюкнула софтинка определяющая количество рам?
<mifistor> UNIm95: top, free
<UNIm95> mifistor так у тебя 2 гб свободно)
<UNIm95> mifistor надо тотал смотреть
<mifistor> UNIm95: free показывает всю память
<mifistor> UNIm95: Которая доступна системе
<[Raiden]> free -m покажи
<mifistor> Nor8: [Raiden] В любом случае спасибо.
<UNIm95> mifistor у тебя убунта?
<mifistor>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<mifistor> Mem:          2012       1931         80          0        422        389
<mifistor> -/+ buffers/cache:       1118        893
<mifistor> Swap:         5624          6       5618
<mifistor> UNIm95: Да, у меня Убунту 10.10
<[Raiden]> mifistor: а железо не менял с тех пор как было нормально?
<UNIm95> mifistor попробуй через системный монитор глянуть
<mifistor> UNIm95: Через системный монитор тоже самое. Доступно памяти только 2 Гб.
<mifistor> [Raiden]: не менял железо.
<UNIm95> mifistor и при загрузке залезь в мемтест
<mifistor> UNIm95: Мемтест показывает все память (4 Гб)
<mifistor> Я кстати поставил сегодня ядро PAE, оно тоже увидило всю память, но там были проблемы со стартом иксов. Я плюнул и загрузился обратно с generic
<UNIm95> mifistor есть только одна мысль. может ты на своп настроил 2 гб памяти
<[Raiden]> mifistor: а дрова нвидии пакетом ставил или руками?
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Дрова ставил из репозитория (проприетарные)
<[Raiden]> mifistor: ясно
<nand> mifistor:  а что за проблема с иксами?
<mifistor> UNIm95: Своб настроен не на оперативу, посмотрел только что в fstab
<UNIm95> тогда хз
<mifistor> nand: Не может собрать модуль ядра для pae ядра
<mifistor> nand: модуль nvidia не может собрать
<mifistor> Прежде чем сюда написать, я все прошерстил, что знал... Поэтому и пишу сюда. У кого-нибудь еще есть идеи?
<nand> mifistor:  в /var/log/ поищи что-нибудь по типу Xorg.0.log, ну и выкинь куда-нибудь на пастебин
<nand> mifistor:  у меня пае ядро и дрова 285.03
<mifistor> nand: А версия ядра какая?
<[Raiden]> mifistor: кажется я знаю как это вылечить. у тебя навернное нету linux-headers-версия-pae
<nand> mifistor:  3.0.0.1
<mifistor> nand: У меня версия дров 173.14.28
<mifistor> [Raiden]: А разве он linux-headers зависимостью не тянет?
<nand> mifistor:  старая карточка?
<[Raiden]> mifistor: нет, хидеры не обязательный пакет
<mifistor> nand: 9600 GT
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Хм... Ща попробую поставить pae с хедерами ядра...
<[Raiden]> пробуй
<nand> mifistor:  поставь свежия дрова
<nand> и пае ядро и не парься
<[Raiden]> версия тут непричем.
<[Raiden]> хотя можно до кучи
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> там правда 280 , зато пакетами )
<nand> [Raiden]: а что плохого в установке .run?
<hunter-12> всем ку
<[Raiden]> nand: для человека с головой ничего. Для остальных - поломка иксов и крики  после обновлеия месы или ядра.
<[Raiden]> *ничем
<nand> [Raiden]:  дк пора просвящатся, а если неохото то возможно стоит задуматся о нужности такому человеку линукса
<nand> да и ставить там скрипт запустить
<[Raiden]> мне нравится как сделала амд. Их установщик имеет ключь для генерации пакетов. И ключь показывающий для каких дистрибутивов можно собрать.
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Спасибо. Собрался корректно модуль ядра, причем более новый :)
<[Raiden]> mifistor: ну и гуд )
<mifistor> [Raiden]: nvidia-current (260.19.06)
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря почти от балды предположил.
<mifistor> Ребята, всем огромное спасибо. Пойду в ребут наконец-то с полной оперативкой! :)
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Ну ведь верно :)
<[Raiden]> иди уже в ребут
<[Raiden]> )
<mifistor> Всем пока и огромное спасибо.
<nand> mifistor:  давай, удачи
<Nor8> Есть подозрение, что это еще не всё  )))))
<nand> хотя 260 чето старенькие дрова, учитывая что для его видюхи стабильные 280
<Nor8> В 10.10 это офф версия
<[Raiden]> кстати, когда меса подменяет част ьфайлов, может очень хитро получиться, может даже композит работать. Н оесли пусканешь игру под вайном или урбан какой-нить ругнется что с опенгл траблы
<Nor8> Он не ставил, видимо, из репов свата
<[Raiden]> это 1 из вариантов чего может быт ьесли в обход пакетной системы дрова стоят
<[Raiden]> что впрочем не страшно, можно переставить
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да ему по ходу пофиг
<nand> [Raiden]:  пришлось седня ставить 285 бету, а то с обновлениями прилетел xorg 1.11, а там опять все поломали
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Nor8> nand: Откуда xorg обновлял?
<nand> Nor8:  unstable debian
<Nor8> nand: А, у тебя дебиан
<[Raiden]> Я тут второй день жана мишеля жарре слушаю, всякие там оксигены  экваноксы, самые первые диски из 70-х. Нефига не звучит как нечто старое.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  А то я отсюда хочу обновить, но что то мешает )))) http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/xorg-edgers
<[Raiden]> или мне так кажется. Надо какому-нить пионеру скормить
<mva> :(
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, норм звучит, сам недавно переслушал.
<mva> а тут кроме inkvizitor68sl кто-нибудь использовал LVM+libvirt? :(
<[Raiden]> Nor8: предчувствие гемороя видимо  мешает :)
<[Raiden]> иксы я думаю без особой надобности не стоит менять
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, нужно какого добровольца уговорить? Ты не хочешь случаем под Жан-Мишеля иксы обновить? :-D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Улететь, так сказать, в  видеобудущее ))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ))
<nand> Nor8:  у тебя карточка от Nvidia? юзаешь проприетарный драйвер?
<Nor8> nand: Да, драйвер со сват репа
<dmay> йухухух, смертнички :3
<dmay> что ломаете?
<nand> Nor8:  если соберешься ставить ксорг 1.11 то там надо костыль в xorg.conf добавить ибо ABI поломанное, nvidia еще не поддерживает толком...даж 285 беты
<[Raiden]> это почему? Тыв мне 1 знакомого водилу напомнил с любой фразой: Ну что тушки ,поехали.
<dmay> [Raiden]: правильно говорить не "тушки", а "консервы"
<[Raiden]> Nor8: твоё предчуствие тебя не подвело :)
<dmay> так ему и передай
<[Raiden]> dmay: ок )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Лучшее враг хорошего ))))
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. Кто может подсказать кокой то софт для убунты для того что бы сделать ее внешне похожей на винду, а то офисный планктон негодуе при переходе на него...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Я вот думаю, не снизит ли обещанный переезд на вэйланд производительность системы в целом. Или он шустрее хорга по определению?
<Nor8> Alagos: Тебе шкурку нужно паоставить
<dmay> Alagos: елементарно - винда
<nand> dmay:  капитан очевидность негодует
<dmay> ну или подлизаться к начальству, а потом класть болт на мнение планктона
<[Raiden]> Nor8: по идее должен быть быстрее. Я слышал он по сути является композитым вм. Декораторы только разные могут быть. Ну короче как компиз с декораторами , только минус иксы :)
<Nor8> Alagos: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264  прикрути, пусть радуются
<[Raiden]> Примерно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ок, посмотрим, хотя первые версии, уверен, будут сырые как незнамо что.
<dmay> Nor8: не прокатит, планктон будет хныкать что в проводнике кнопочки не там и сапёр выглядит не няшно )
<Alagos> Nor8: Это просто замечательно, но меня больше интересует не шкурка а менюшки. Можно чем то сделать пуск как у винды на убунте?
<[Raiden]> я думаю вейланд правильынй шаг + я слышал его не выпустят пока не будет совместимости с Х-клиентами. Т.е. ничего не должно отвалиться.
<Nor8> Alagos: Gnome Menu, есть такая утилита
<[Raiden]> Alagos: для гном2 я видел какой-то апплет с меню как в вин7  ,ещё можно погуглить минтовское меню отдельно ихи хавту как поставить на убунту.
<[Raiden]> название правда не скажу - отказался давно
<Nor8>  Alagos: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/GnoMenu+-+consolidated+menu+for+gnome?content=93057
<[Raiden]> во, вроде оно г-но меню :)
<dmay> бтв, посмотрел я на последний минт, да. Дарина была лучшим что они делали (
<[Raiden]> простите если что
<Nor8> Alagos: Или можешь прикрутить кайро и заточить его под винду, будет тебе и меню и лук-лайк винда
<Nor8> Alagos: Кстати, по первой ссылке и меню такое есть
<[Raiden]> если говорить о гном2 , можно взять это гноменю + dockbarx в виде апплета для гном панели (оно ещё как док есть)
<[Raiden]> и будет панель док как в вин7
<[Raiden]> примерно
<Nor8> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Icons+and+sounds+for+Gnomenu?content=114284  с гноменю тема, комар носа не подточит )))
<nand> Nor8:  бедный линукс
<Alagos> Nor8: Тема отличная. А меню пуск значит делать через какой то докбар?
<Nor8> Alagos: Gnomenu
<Nor8> !gnomenu
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='gnomenu'
<Alagos> Nor8: Ой, затупил. Спасибо тебе большое
<Alagos> !
<Nor8> Alagos: А ты им какую версию прикрутил?
<[Raiden]> Alagos: не, dockbarx это  иконки как в вин7 вместо панели задач
<nand> подскажите а на встроенной звуковухе  intel HD  можно завести midi?
<Nor8> nand: В смысле завести?
<nand> Nor8:  чтоб midi играло надо
<[Raiden]> можно
<Nor8> nand: Так вроде играет
<[Raiden]> т.е. должно сразу
<Nor8> nand: Audacity играет точно, но это редактор
<Nor8> Да и так должно играть
<[Raiden]> мне вот этот вариант dio нравится. Напомнили своими мидями http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhQr6cpxNhk
<nand> да вот беда воспроизводит midi
<nand> не*
<[Raiden]> гугли тогда
<[Raiden]> я не сталкивался
<Alagos> Nor8: Железо старое... Да и желания ковырять системы постоянно нет, потому ставлю всем 10.04
<nand> дак думаешь не гуглил?) Думал мб кто юзает какой-нибудь tuxGuitar и знает что делать
<Nor8> Alagos:  Смотри сам, обвес весь этот немного больше памяти требует, чем голая система, да и планктону иногда полезно подумать, видя что то непривычное )))))
<Nor8> Alagos: Тем более, что это работает так же, если не лучше, чем винда )))
<Alagos> И вот еще что. Я сделал учётки админа и пользователя на компах. Как заставить бубен не спрашивать у пользователя ни паролей ни разблокировки брелоков всяких, а то онив истериках там бьются
<Nor8> Alagos: )))) никак, это линукс
<Alagos> Бля)
<Alagos> Ну на вход я убрал... Но брелоки все-равно просит...
<[Raiden]> nand: пиши на форум тогда с названием звуковухи - то что встроенная от интел - ничего не значит - их много
<skai> @kban --user Alagos 3600 поставь пустые пароли на брелки и не матерись
<nand> [Raiden]:  меня не покарают на форуме с моей системой?
<[Raiden]> попытка не пытка
<[Raiden]> стоп, у тебя не убунта?
<nand> [Raiden]: нет, поставил щас ради интереса timidity
<[Raiden]> )
<nand> блин то есть tuxguitar
<dmay> nand: не парься, даже меня тут всего-лишь банят раз в полгода :3
<nand> [Raiden]:  timidity + tuxguitar работает....а вот например vkeybd молчит
<[Raiden]> если не убунта то лучше на какой-нить бниксфорум или линуксфорум - там как бы темы всякие есть
<[Raiden]> б = ю
<dmay> [Raiden]: так вам красявости или ехать? )
<[Raiden]> nand: У меня аудиджи1
<nand> [Raiden]:  блин поставил Tuxguitar и все заработало... по ходу с туксгитаром банки приехали...
<[Raiden]> всё работает
<[Raiden]> примерно 10 лет звуковухе
<[Raiden]> хотя может софрал года на 3
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> nand: мб
<nand>   а кто что порекомендует из аудиокарт так чтобы записатся дома?
<dmay> nand: фигня это все. лучше микрофон б-м приличный найти
<nand> dmay:  дк гитара в линию пишется...зачем микрофон)
<[Raiden]> фиг знает, у меня всю писиайную жизнь аудиджи, а под isa был тоже креатив. Как бы можно и на такие писаться, а в про мы н еварим.
<dmay> один фиг в домашних условиях ты настоящее качество не получишь, а с нормальным миком тебе почти любая карта адекватную запись сделает
<Manifest> Всем привет
<dmay> nand: э, вона вы о чем )
<dmay> Manifest: а как ты пишешь гитару в домашних условиях?
<Manifest> хмм
<nand> dmay:  ага, к тому же охото универсальную покупку сделать... чтобы и в делах и в хозяйстве так сказать
<Manifest> не я не пишу
<Manifest> Но знаю как сделать
<Manifest> Паяешь Микшер
<dmay> nand: в итоге, как правило, покупается дорогое мамно, которое ни там, ни там не канает )
<Manifest> Комбик на лапах
<nand> dmay:  чз выход комбика в линию пробывал давненько
<Manifest> и на Карточку Creative SB titanium
<dmay> nand: я тебе спеца нашел, вот его пинай 8)
<Manifest> и вот=)
<Manifest> Решение
<nand> dmay: спасиб))) Manifest  посоветуй карточку хорошую))
<dmay> Manifest: высылай схемы и паяльник 2 nand. пересылка за счет каноникл )
<Manifest> СCreative SB ttitanium
<[Raiden]> e-mu 1616
<Manifest> разве норм?
<Manifest> у креатива получше звук....
<Manifest> ааа
<[Raiden]> незнаю, вроде про уже, должно быть норм )
<Manifest> ты про имеено сборку=))
<Manifest> Если сборку то лучш этой не будет
<[Raiden]> кстати это теперь тоже креатив
<Manifest> а если отдельно
<Manifest> =)))
<Manifest> Но она дорогущая и сейчас
<Manifest> для любителя и SB titanium сойдет
<[Raiden]> очень может быть что там мало отличий от бытовых, кроме больших разъемов и цапов капельку подороже.
<[Raiden]> угу
<Manifest> Raiden а те скок лет=))
<nand> [Raiden]:  да emu 1616 эт жесть, тока стоит 20к)
<[Raiden]> самая дешевая у них  e-mu 0404
<Manifest> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16829102019
<Manifest> вот сойдет для любителя
<Manifest> а то уже полу профик
<Manifest> =)
<[Raiden]> но наверное хватит креатива.
<Manifest> я вон кинул на оптимал
<nand> Manifest: спасиб, а про карты от ASUS ничего не знаешь?
<Manifest> асус ну норм
<Manifest> помойму у них не выше 48 кгц на входе
<nand> Manifest:  вот на это смотрю http://ekaterinburg.dns-shop.ru/catalog/83/120068/#specs
<Manifest> лучше креатива .... Только твои уши=)
<[Raiden]> у меня нареканий к креативам нет. Н оя не писатель, я читатель.
<[Raiden]> :)
<Manifest> =)
<Manifest> Nan
<Manifest> Nand скажи мне ты любитель?
<Manifest> Если да
<nand> Manifest:  угу...)
<Manifest> то просто микшер и Картту звука ту мою
<Manifest> и не парься
<Manifest> потом со временем поймешь что к чему..=)
<Manifest> я раньше Тоже другану помогал
<Manifest> в результате он в скоре купил emu
<Manifest> а стой с которой я те дал
<Manifest> он 1.5 года тусил
<Manifest> и звук был гуд
<nand> Manifest:  дк вон у асуса не особо дороже...но блин уже 192кГц....на будущее охото)
<Manifest> 192 кгц
<Manifest> ....
<Manifest> уши слышат до 20 кгц
<Manifest> ...
<Manifest> выше 96 не бери с
<Manifest> смысла  0
<nand> Manifest:  ты тут не путай, это не частота звука...а частота дискретизации АЦП/ЦАП
<Manifest> + те еще микшер нид будет купить
<Manifest> аааа
<Manifest> точняк=))
<Manifest> Сори
<Manifest> =))))
<Manifest> тогда 192 ну это полный ппц
<[Raiden]> кажется кто-то пудает астотынй диапазон с частотой дискретизации
<nand> Manifest:  путаешь тут дипломированного радиотехника =)
<Manifest> =)
<Manifest> Бери такой
<[Raiden]> частотный*
<Manifest> Паять умеешь=))
<Manifest> ?
<nand> Manifest:  каешн
<skai> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<skai> @voice Manifest
<Manifest> так что
<Manifest> Делай ты фильтры
<Manifest> =)))
<Manifest> и все будет гуд
<Manifest> а Главное комбик гудский на лампах наших советских
<Manifest> и все будет чики пуки=)
<nand> Manifest:  у меня пока гибрид, преамп на лампе, а выход транзисторный...чистый звук хороший такой)
<Manifest> гыгы=)
<Manifest> какие транзисторы чтоят?
<Manifest> стоят*
<[Raiden]> 96, 48, 192 - это вот что http://goo.gl/UiijI , и к ушам мало относится. Уши и правда обычно слышат до 20кгц, но это совсем тругая вещи измеренная в кгц
<Manifest> да да
<nand> Manifest:  если честно без понятия))
<Manifest> я уже вспомнил
<Manifest> =)
<Manifest> хыхы
<Manifest> =))))
<nand> Manifest:  лампа сдохнет залезу в него...пока не лазил
<Manifest> Ну лучше ламп...
<Manifest> Теплый гитарный ламповый звук .Ммм красота=)
<nand> Manifest:  на ламповый денег не было...когда покупал(
<Manifest> у мя самого стоит Ламповый усилок на лампах GM-70
<nand> но у этого звук без перегруза красота
<Manifest> собирал лично
<Manifest> =)))
<Manifest> Осцилографом смотрел?
<nand> Manifest:  а лампы где брал и почем?
<skai> @kban --user Manifest 3600 flood
<Nor8>  )))
<only_you> флуданул так флуданул..
<Manifest> Nand я снова тут
<Manifest> =)
<Manifest> го ЛС
<skai> @kban --user Manifest 3600 flood
<skai> упоротый он чтото
<skai> намеки не понимает
<solvex> фф что ли новый вышел?
<skai> который по счету?
<solvex> вроде 0,1 )
<rekcuFniarB> Что, уже 7.?
<rekcuFniarB> * 7.0
<skai> не
<skai> 6 вроде еще
<rekcuFniarB> Фу, хорошо...
<rekcuFniarB> А то опять расширения поотваливаются...
<rekcuFniarB> Да, 6.0.1
<skai> пользователи хомиума смотрят на вас с изумлением
<skai> *хромиума
<skai> спать пора
<skai> в общем я посмотрел на вас как на мышей с кактусом и пошел спать
<rekcuFniarB> В Хромиуме нет ImgLileOpera, CookieSafe, NoScript, аналог Firebug убог и так далее.
<solvex> у меня все есть :)
<solvex> даж ие7 )
<solvex> работа такая :)
<rekcuFniarB> Ie7 в вайне?
<solvex> да
<rekcuFniarB> А как завёл, dll'ки что ли какие то из венды добавил?
<rekcuFniarB> Мне удавалось запустить, но интерфейс глючил, адрес вводить не получалось например.
<Nor8>  rekcuFniarB: ImgLileOpera это что за дополнение?
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: имглайкопера не нужен, кукисейф, носкрипт - а нефиг ходить по ссылкам типа "сиськи смотреть скачать бесплатно без смс", фаербаг нужен 1% пользователей
<dmay> вывод - хром няка :3
<dmay> бтв, ие9 тоже, на самом деле, няка, но это даже для моего закалённого расудка слишком...
<dmay> *рассудка
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: позволяет выборочно фильтровать изображения. Я привык сёрфить с отключёными изображениями, бесит пестрота сайтов, но я добавил некоторые маски в белый список, например разная капча. Плюс переключение режимов "Загружать только с этого
<rekcuFniarB> сайта" например.
<solvex> rekcuFniarB, цштуекшслы
<solvex> winetricks
<rekcuFniarB> solvex: ну я с помощью него и ставил IE7
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Адблок не пробовал, тоже все режет, без лишних заморочек
<solvex> rekcuFniarB, http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0901/h_1314821164_7901958_48327b80d6.png
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: AdBlock штоле?
<rekcuFniarB> dmay: а причём тут сиськи скачать бесплатно?
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: при том, что эти дополнения нужны только на очень сомительных сайтах
<dmay> *сомнительных, да что-ж сегодня такое...
<solvex> сегодня четверг :)
<rekcuFniarB> Нет. У меня свои привычки. Сейчас на сайтах многих прикручено куча всяких левых скриптов, причём на одном сайте можно встретить и всякие googleapis, и скрипты фконтакта, и скрипты фейсбука, и скрипты твитера... И всё это одновременно на одной стра
<rekcuFniarB> нице. Нафиг мне всё это надо?
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: ты что, никогда НЕ НАЖИМАЛ LIKE??!?!?
<rekcuFniarB> нет
<dmay> ещё скажи что ни вконтакти ни в твиттере не зареган
<dmay> *вконтактике ититьтваюналево
<solvex> так
<solvex> я так понял надо менять клиент? :)
<solvex> раз у меня кракозябры )
<rekcuFniarB> Вот пожалуйста, http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132ddef35f15xadad5bb2.png
<solvex> дада
<solvex> хчат )
<rekcuFniarB> Обычный сайт, а скриптов то сколько понапихали
<rekcuFniarB> И это большинство сайтов сейчас такие
<dmay> solvex: нет, тебе надо менять клиентпотому что дада хчат XD
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: а ты этикетки продуктов в супермаркетах тоже читаешь и потом всякие Е123 выпариваешь?
<rekcuFniarB> dmay: сейчас уже нет, в молодости страдал этим :D
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: ну тогда крепись, носкрипт тоже со временем пройдёт )
<dmay> я знаю, у меня прошёл XD
<rekcuFniarB> Дело в том что если разрешить все эти скрипты, браузер будет слишком тормозить. У меня драндулет староват, а апгрейдиться из-за упоротости разработчиков не хочется.
<dmay> когда ФФ окончательно задрал тормозами - окозалось, что можно прекрасно жить и без носкрипта, и без тристайлтабс и без всяких извращений с темами
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: ну ты ета. попробуй хромом хотя-б недельку попользоваться, чисто чтоб понять насколько фф даже без скриптов тормозной ;)
<rekcuFniarB> Я пытался уже переехать.
<dmay> не зря мудрци называет его - тормозилла 8]
<rekcuFniarB> Опера нравится больше.
<dmay> *мудрецы лжад
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: так
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: а так все хорошо начиналось
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: ну вот зачем вот было всё вот так брать и портить?
<rekcuFniarB> :D
<dmay> rekcuFniarB: все же знают, что опеа - проприетарный устаревший тормозной комбайн с заморочками, на которые кладут 99% вебмастеров
<rekcuFniarB> Пофиг на проприетарность. Насчёт тормознутости враньё, она быстрей FF работает гораздо.
<dmay> *опера, не дальше сами разгадывайте мои очепятки >.<
<rekcuFniarB> К тому же производительность дело десятое, главное удобства.
<dmay> чтоб быстрей ФФ работать много ума не надо XD
<dmay> какие в этом всё-в-одном-и-кучка-сверху удобства, госпаде?
<rekcuFniarB> Да и сейчас вебмастерам под оперу оптимизировать код не приходится особо, давно уже подогнали к соответствию спецификациям.
<Nor8> Нету идеального броузера, не написали еще ))))
<dmay> спецификациям? ещё  ИЕ6 научил разрабов браузеров, как обращаться со спецификациями :3
<dmay> Nor8: есть. называется "личный секретарь"
<rekcuFniarB> Да IE6 уже забыли все вроде, не?
<Nor8> dmay: пруф
<dmay> забыть то забыли, но дело его ещё долго будет житьв веках )
<dmay> Nor8: ась?
<dmay> пруф чего?
<dmay> что личный секретарь это и лучшый браузер, и лучшый мобильник, и лучший почтовый клиент вместе взятые?
<dmay> да ешкин кот *лучший *лучший
<Pavia> Такой вопрос а можно на одном компьюторе иметь 2 версии wine?
<dmay> Pavia: да, в грубе - вин7 и винХП
<rekcuFniarB> Pavia: можно один собрать в другой каталог, например в /usr/local
<nand> Pavia: да
<dmay> вайн и один то не нужен :/
<Pavia> dmay не спорю.
<komat> всем привет!
<Pavia> Просто пока нерешил всех проблем. Хочу Maya, Delphi 7 . А с этим проблемы.
<komat> Люди, как переключитьчтобы видяха после загрузки системы посылала видеосигнал на VGA-0, а то он по дефолту отправляет на С видео
<komat> не могу убунту загрузить.
<komat> в логах в место вга отправляет на с видео
<dmay> komat: сам догадаешься, что ещё озвучить стоит?
<komat> дык какой файл ковырнуть. только пересел на убуниту. пару дней как...
<dmay> Pavia: у тебя есть денги на Майю и ты не хочешь купить оффтопик для комфортной работы? О_О
<Pavia> dmay, я за легальный софт. Я уже освоил blender вот охото глянуть как делается аналогично в maya.
<dmay> Pavia: а сколько она нынче стоит для "глянуть" то? :3
<Pavia> А по поводу Delphi 7, сейчас c Lazarus разбираюсь что-то мой код  в линуксе не работает, а в виндоусе все в порядке было.
<Pavia> 30 дней триалку, то можно поставить.
<nand> Pavia:  разве майя нет под линукс?
<Pavia> Просто я еще новичек в Линуксе
<Pavia> Так там deb пакеты и там были ошибки.
<Pavia> В wine у меня завелась 8.5 версия. Но Delphi 7 перестал работать.
<Pavia> Вообщем как в рассказе - хвост поднял нос увяз нос поднял хвост увяз.
<komat> мужики, ну хоть помогите как у гугла правильно спросить. как мне блин переключить сигнал с s-video на vga
<nand> Pavia:  программировать под wine'ом... мсье знает толк в извращениях)
<Alagos> skai|offline: Ну ты и злюка, чесслово
<komat> мда...спасибо блин всем огромное за помощь!
<Alagos> komat: Та ладно тебе. Что ты там сломал?
<dmay> komat: обращайся ещё, если у тебя опять"какая то штука станет не так работать" ;)
<dmay> Alagos: он уже полчаса не может догадаться озвучить модель видюшки, которая картинку из коробки не на то выход пускает
<dmay> Alagos: при этом спрашивает "что мне спросить у гугла чтобы узнать [запрос для гугла]"
<dmay> прям как будто в школу с утра не надо :/
<Pavia> А может ему с утра презентацию в школе крутить.
<komat> Не, ну я конечно понимаю, что тут одни гении сидят...Какая нафиг разница какая видюха? я спросил конкретно, куда копать? какой файл ковырять, где можно переключить видео выход? Капец. я с линуксом знаком часа четыре, в общем счете. а вы блин нович
<komat> ка даже подтолкнуть не можете. я без понятия куда копать. и что искать в гугле. по запросу "S-video to VGA-0" мне ппредлагают кучу переходников.
<shelest> привет всем
<shelest> А вы знаете почему на линуксе нет вирусов?
<komat> злые вы все. новичку помочь, даже на мануалы ссылку кинуть не хотите
<shelest> komat: Большие дяди обижуют моего лапапулечку?
<shelest> Чем тебе помочь ололошенька?
<komat> shelest: сгинь нах троль)
<Pavia> shelest, и почему?
<Pavia> komat, я бы тебе помог только сам не знаю. А так да зависит от видео карты и драйверов.
<dmay> shelest: элементарно, потому-же, почему и на макоси - они нафиг никому не сдались :3
<dmay> ех... а компьютерра скатилась в унылое мамно (
<[Raiden]> у меня такой номер есть, точнее был когда разбирался  тумбочке ) http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0901/h_1314826648_9997675_00a756d110.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С трудом представляю, о чем они писали, хотя у самого в шкафу лежит пара журналов 80-х годов )))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А, это 98-го )) Тогда уже была винда полноценная )))
<[Raiden]> тогда в этой бумаге было смысл. Диалап стоит денег...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Факт
<Nor8> На интернет приходили семьями соседи и родственники посмотреть )))
<[Raiden]> а сча я смотрю тв и понимаю что там баяны
<[Raiden]> в новостях
<Alagos> dmay: вопрос "как гуглить в гугле?" печалит...
<[Raiden]> журналах печатынх думаю тоже
<Nor8> Alagos: Прикрутил "винду" ? )))
<dmay> [Raiden]: такой вроде тоже есть. в одной из двух коробок )
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> даже последний номер отдельно лежит... хотя они уже тогда активно скатывались (
<Alagos> Nor8: почитал что с откатами траблы и решил что не буду ставить на домашнюю машину. на рабочих проверю! )
<Alagos> а то ну его в пень, убунта под семёрку... бррр
<dmay> locobot_1: что сломал?
<dmay> Alagos: будь мужиком, разведи начальство на нормальную мсную подписку!
<Nor8> Alagos: Ты им иконок поболе на рабочий стол прикрути, чтобы оне не лазали в меню лишний раз )))
<Alagos> Nor8: Та я вообще думаю оставить 10.04 пусть привыкают. Проблем с вируснёй не будет. А начальство жмётся на бабло - так что пусть висит на галимом )
<Alagos> Ага... тут же. Вот так они сходу и проплатили 900 баксов за виндовс сервер и за 60 компов с виндой)
<Nor8> Alagos: Ты им расскажи про то, что каждый может заточить под себя, иконки там и так далее, и покажи как сделать. Вообщем, дам им новую игрушку )))
<Nor8> дай*
<dmay> Nor8: чтоб планктон играл вместо работы?
<Alagos> При том что большей половине без разницы на винде или на лине работать. Какая разница какая ОС, если ты сушишь ногти от БП-шного вентилятора как одна бабушка в отделе...
<Alagos> Они напрягаться и думать не любят... Они же планктон
<Nor8> dmay: Не играл, а путем индивидуализации рабочего стола повышал мотивацию работать. Японцы еще в конце 70-х сей подход применили.
<Alagos> Им давай готовое. А если им будет скучно - или порнуху скачают, или кало-игор наставят. А потом их удивляет то, что их что то просить отправить денег на вебмани
<Nor8> [Raiden]: ПРо компьютеры, первое упоминание в иностранной прессе )))))    http://books.google.com/books?id=cKSqa8u3EIoC&printsec=frontcover&hl=ru&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Alagos: Ну в линуксе такое не прокатит
<Nor8> Alagos: А игрухи можешь сразу все поставить из репов )))
<[Raiden]> ну и дай им готовое. ытащи только значки запуска того что надо и  1 раз покажи )
<[Raiden]> я правда незнаю кому это им.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://books.google.com/books?id=bQEAAAAAMBAJ&printsec=frontcover&hl=ru&source=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Всего за 600 баксов комп ))
<[Raiden]> где-то я видел этот комп. Красивый корпус
<[Raiden]> 600 бачей не дорого )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Таких моделей было много, даже советские, только у них клава была больше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Покупаешь комп, кассета бесплатно ;-)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: флэшка, так сказать :-D
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Смотрю этот журнал, там столько плюшек, что простой советский человек родину продал бы за все эти дрели и лодочные моторы ))))
<[Raiden]> да, техника у них конечно была.
<Nor8> В 78-ом году то, мыслимое ли дело лодочный мотор мощностью в  235 лошадей )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> у военных если только на каком-нить пароме и то врятли )
<[Raiden]> впринципе у нас тоже кое-что было асортимент просто не такой дикий
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Скажем так, у нас скорее много чего не было ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Отчего, собственно, с началом перестройки и начал кидаться как дикий на всякие пошлости типа жвачки и так далее ))))
<Nor8> народ начал,  i mean* )))
<only_you> скоро будем бету тестить)
<[Raiden]> Ну это да. Я помню совтскую жвачку , она была разног овкуса не менее 3 вариантов и одинакового вида. А ту ткак поперли всякие там баблгама с вкладышами...
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8> only_you: Потом расскажешь )))
<only_you> окау
<[Raiden]> техника тоже. Ещё всякия фигня типа там ластик, ручка , часы... Иностранное был ов диковинку и в общем типа круто считалось
<[Raiden]> но я не могу сказат ьчто в ссср небыло вообще ничего. Может потому, что в Москве рос. Бытовая техника какая-то была, тв, музыка. Кофеты , пирожные разные и т.д. Вина всякие молдавские, морожное!
<[Raiden]> Я всего не могу перечислить
<[Raiden]> и всё производства ссср.
<[Raiden]> калькуляторы ещё , часы - эт было. Правда можелей не много , но было и работало
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Работало, но дефицит был все-равно
<Nor8> Да и устаревало оно еще до выхода с конвейера
<[Raiden]> ну, это да. По крайней мере в регионах
<[Raiden]> Nor8: может быть , но если ест ьоди и те же модели, то как бы...
<[Raiden]> когда не с чем сравнить - всё рулит
<dmay> интереса производить что-то качественное и новое не было, вот в союзе ничего и не было
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты пролистай журнал по ссылке ради интереса, все сам поймешь.
<dmay> елементарщина же
<Nor8> dmay: Дело там не в интересе.
<dmay> Nor8: в интересе, в интересе. в интересе конкретного человека, который, может, и готов потратить кучу сил чтоб забабахать производство моторов в 235 лс, но только это попросту невозможно
<Nor8> dmay: Дело не  в интересе, в в экономической и идеологической модели СССР.
<dmay> но это вообще глубокие рассуждения на стыке политики, истории, экономики и психологии. может лучше как обычно, оепру обосрём? :3
<Nor8> Оепру? )))))
<dmay> Nor8: ну да, в модели. которая не только не поощряла такой интерес, но и даже зачастую его подавляла.
<dmay> ну ешкин кот, день очепяток )
<dmay> *оперу, стествена
<dmay> poncha: а что ты думаешь о возможностях творческой личности в Советском Союзе 78 года?
<[Raiden]> в эконом модели естественно + отсутствие конкурентов
<Nor8> dmay: Памяти она много жрет в Убунту, а так вполне норм броузер. )))))
<only_you>      kernel.org был скомпрометирован http://www.linux.org.ru/news/security/6688558 :-D
<[Raiden]> http://nnm.ru/blogs/scheissenman46/sovetskaya-civilizaciya-glazami-amerikancev/
<dmay> only_you: и эти люди говорят о виндокапце...
<dmay> Детройте на Волге охлол
<dmay> *в Тольятти — «Детройте на Волге»
<Nor8> only_you: Был пойман за блэкджэком и шлюхами )))
<only_you> я? гг
<[Raiden]> Тольяти кстати может жив ещё, а в детройте половина домов напоминают постапокалипсис. Всё заброшено, люди перекочевали.
<[Raiden]> ибо работы нет нехрена
<dmay> потому что тот "детройт" "разъехался"
<dmay> ГМ всех зохаволо
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hhJ_49leBw
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Без таких вливаний от государства в Автоваз Тольятти тоже бы постигла судьба Детройта ))))
<[Raiden]> спору нет )
<[Raiden]> А с ша у госудаства просто нечего вливать. У них даже на деньгах написано что это деньги резервно фонда.  Кенеды выпустил 5баксов обеспеченые серебром и был убит :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Для Штатов еще со времен золотой лихорадки города-призраки нормальное явление.
<[Raiden]> Кенеди.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С двумя "н" )))
<[Raiden]> я плохо разбираюсь в басурманских фамилиях
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: С Кеннеди такая темная история, что вообще не понятно, за что его убили. Версий масса, ни одной стопроцентной не слышал.
<[Raiden]> Ну , есть мысль что из-за этого. Хотел госденьги сделать. Современные как бы это часные деньги, они просто печатаются в сша
<[Raiden]> и вроде братья ег овсе погибли. Один случайно на машине в реку упал, другой не помню
<[Raiden]> возможно я несу пургу )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Там целая история, вся семья пострадала, и братья и племянники, не сразу, конечно, но со временем.
<[Raiden]> не моя тема. Я думаю если бы ссср не давился извне, холодная война, железный занавес - он не только нами был построен но и от нас
<[Raiden]> всё могло бы быть по другому. Может быт ьча был бы цветущий социализм во всю европу )
<dmay> [Raiden]: нет, ты несешь ахинею, раздутую любителями теорий заговора и Имперского Советского Прошлого
<[Raiden]> И может быть производство тоже было немного другим, многое шло на оружие.
<[Raiden]> dmay: наверное ) Я просто застал самый краешек ссср, может десткие впечатления яркие такие, но вроде не так там всё страшно был окак сча в инетах пишут.
<dmay> [Raiden]: тогда через 5 лет после оттепели верхушку бы подвинули по модели, близкой к началу 90х
<dmay> [Raiden]: ну естественно не так старшно. но и не так замечательно. жизнь как жизнь, человеки они человеки и есть )
<[Raiden]> ну в общем да.
<dmay> а вот историей интересоваться полезно, там много чего интересного и поучительного )
<[Raiden]> только лучше не в инете на блогах
<[Raiden]> там такое напишут...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Инет инету рознь, есть вполне объективные сайты и статьи.
<[Raiden]> ну это да
<Nor8>  Да в инете легче проверить инфу, отгуглил, сравнил и так далее.
<dmay> Nor8: главное, что на этих сайтах не было "комментариев пользователей" )
<dmay> ибо это одна из самых величайших ошибок человечества
<Nor8> dmay: Ну на серьезных сайтах комменты другого уровня, там сиске не показывают ))))
<dmay> на равне с Гитлером и геями
<dmay> Nor8: ойдаладна, не показывают
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вот еще одно чудо западного мира в журнале узрел, мотокосилка как у Фореста Гампа. ))) Была, интересно, в 78-м у кого-нибудь в СССР такая? ))))
<dmay> чаще всего лучше-б как раз сиськи и показывали бы
<[Raiden]> исорические темы иногда очень флудильные.  Про акупаци прибалтики например.
<Nor8> dmay: Ну зайди на какой-нибудь научно-популярный сайт и почитай комменты, сам все поймешь.
<dmay> о, кстати, идея для расширения для браузера - заменяет все комменты на всех сайтах на случайные картинки сисек
<[Raiden]> Мне понравилось как Путин насчет акупации ответил. Типа германия передала эту территорию перед войной ссср. А окупация собственной территории - это бред.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: "акупаци"? )))) Ты в русской школе учился вообще, мальчег? )))))
<dmay> Nor8: на мембрану, например, лол? или у тебя есть варианты лучше? обрадуй меня, искренне прошу?
<[Raiden]> учился, просто стараюсь быстро печатать и фигня получается
<dmay> [Raiden]: о, какой то свежий перл Великого?
<[Raiden]> да не очень свежий. Интервью какое-то было. И там какая-то прибалтийка задало какой-то вопрос на тему. Вроде хотела что бы Россия извинилась
<[Raiden]> как бы публично
<dmay> а, ну у них там это национальный вид спорта среди политоты
<Nor8> dmay: Я вообще, про англоязычные подумал, ну а чем мембрана не угодила?
<[Raiden]> В общем вот такая вот запутанная история )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нет там ничего запутанного. Была аннексия, обусловленная пактом Молотова-Риббентропа. По сути, тихая оккупация. Проблема в другом, а именно, как ее склонны толковать современные политики. Для России это скорее исторический факт, для Прибалтики и фаÐ
<dmay> Nor8: чисто зашел вот, ага http://www.membrana.ru/particle/16673 - третий коммент - клятая политота
<[Raiden]> Nor8: это был возврат, т.к. до этого что бы выйти из первой мировой вроде было другое соглашение, по которому эта самая прибалтика германии отошла
<Nor8> dmay: Ну это клинический случай)) Такие везде проберутся )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это ты на коммунист.ру прочитал? )))))
<[Raiden]> не, это факт как раз из-за которого ругают комунистов. Типа откупились прибалтикой
<dmay> Nor8: вот по этому я и утверждаю, что комментарии пользователей это злое зло
<[Raiden]> ну, на сколько я слышал )
<Nor8> dmay: Вообщем, лучше если они есть, чем нет! ))
<dmay> как-же, как же я ненавижу дезигнеров ентерпрайз-впнов для оффтопика
<dmay> опять они перезагузку хотят, сволащи
<[Raiden]> кстати, если и отобрала этиземли у германии  ссср, то причем тут прибалты?  ) Если это была оккупация, то немецких земель.
<[Raiden]> офтопик однако
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На момент аннексии это были независимые гос-ва.
<[Raiden]> а год сможешь назвать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Год аннексии?
<[Raiden]> а всё, вот тут кажется сказано
<dmay> кекеке, я всех наикхмкхм... обманул, оно и без перезагрузки работает :3
<[Raiden]> В годы первой мировой войны часть Прибалтики оккупировала Германия. Созданное ею — после свержения в марте 1917 года русского царя — марионеточное Балтийское герцогство было единственным примером реставрации монархического строя на терри
<[Raiden]> тории бывшей Российской империи
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://goo.gl/f6h13
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Завязывай читать фантастику, это не источник ))) "Балтийское герцогство" это феерический бред )))))
<[Raiden]> Ну да, видимо были как независимые госудаства сколько то лет. Но если прочитаешь мой пост, то раньше там была росийская империя. Так что по сути это был возврат
<[Raiden]> Это не фантастика , это википедия
<Nor8> [Raiden]: пруф
<[Raiden]> http://goo.gl/SvlGs - русские там по ходу были с 18 века.
<[Raiden]> я не читал целиком
<[Raiden]> Прибалты сча считают что части сс их освобождали. Забывают только идею чистоты рассы и то что они не немцы... Я думаю если бы ссср пал - прибалтики просто небыло бы вообще
<[Raiden]> но это личное ничем не подкрепленное имхо
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Прибалты вполне вписывалиьсь в расовую теорию, Гитлер отмечал их, выделяя эстонцев. Могу дать пруф на англоязычный источник.
<dmay> [Raiden]: так считают только политически-озабоченные прибалты. нормальным людям там глубоко нас*кхм*ать
<[Raiden]> Я ещё помню что они в состав речи посполитой входили какое-то время. Незнаю вся прибалтика или часть
<dmay> как, в принципе, нормальным людям в любой стране
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну может быть. Но о стране обычно судят по её деяниям и по новостям. А не по тому что думают обычные люди там. Парады ветеранов сс ,памятники им и тд - это реально.
<dmay> [Raiden]: по новостям? у меня для тебя плохие новости....
<Nor8> )))
<dmay> тьфу, тавтология получилась
<[Raiden]> dmay: :)
<dmay> а вообще, судить о стране надо когда ты туда переезжать собираешься. и не по новостям, как минимум - не по мировым новостям.
<[Raiden]> фишка вот в чем. Эта территория всегда делилась соседними государствами. Если не считать некоторых перерывов. ) И сча прибалтика есть только потому, что она дожила в рамках ссср до наших дней. Т.к. никто не мог  на него наехать после вов
<dmay> [Raiden]: внезапно, практически вся Европа так или иначе когда-то кем то куда-то делилась
<[Raiden]> + ссср туда вбухивала очень много средств. Т.к. близко к европе и тд.  Во ттакая вот окуппация )
<dmay> куда не плюнь - в ХХХ году тут была граница между УУУ и ЗЗЗ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Мир меняется иногда, привыкай )))))
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну, да, так и есть )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Или для тебя это слишком быстро? )))))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Да я рад что они теперь сами по себе. Туда им и дорога. Мне не нравится только что ради своего гонора они врут историю )
<[Raiden]> или ту историю которую я учил
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> ааААаАА!!!1 кто сломал мсдн блоги:?!?!??!?
<[Raiden]> dmay: лежат чтоли?
<dmay> [Raiden]: are currently undergoing scheduled maintenance
<dmay> сволащи, именно когда надо
<dmay> кэш гугла наше всйо :3
<[Raiden]> ну это не интересно.
<dmay> так мне-ж не в комментики срать )
<[Raiden]> а имел в виду причину. Если бы оно упало внезаплно или дефейс...
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Во, прочел про герцогство, пол года всего существовало непонятно как. То ли я забыл про этот факт, то ли вообще не знал. :-D
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну короче их все оккупировали кто только мог. Но в составе ссср они сохранились как народ, как язык и т.д. НЕмцы были такие же  пришедшие туда. И с какого перепугу именн омы оккупанты - я хз.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> впринципе это скорее политика, чем история.
<[Raiden]> почему я про них вообще вспомнил - тоже незнаю. Видимо чего-то слышал на днях )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять втихаря зомбоящик смотрел? Смотри маманя заругает!!!:P
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> Сегодня смотрел по новостям, как староверов, вернувшихся из Аргентины в России, заставляют в школу ходить. Точнее, детей их. Во, думаю, попали в оборот. ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сто лет традиции сохраняли и тут на тебе, все в школу! )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> А что им запрещено учиться?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так они староверы, в обычную нельзя, от лукавого это все.
<[Raiden]> ясно
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Год назад показали, что они собрались переезжать, подумал, что хлебнут оне горя с чиновниками российскими столкнувшись, да реальностью. И вот, началось. )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я бы не хотел в сильно религиозной семье вырости. Рад что меня от этого уберегла судьба ...
<[Raiden]> вырАсти чтоли?
<[Raiden]> кажется пора русский учить
<Nor8> От чего "уберегла" то, понимаешь хоть? ))))
<[Raiden]> Ну, с религиями я знаком. Конкретно со староверами нет. А так читал нвой завет, бзагавад гиту, кучу хлама по буддизму , так что представляю о чем говорю
<Nor8> [Raiden]: То есть, ты свою кашу в голове хочешь выдать за продукт высокой кулинарии? ))))))
<[Raiden]> Я вполне разделяю то что прочитал. Я же не путаю физику с математикой или химией
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> таку уж получилось что идей религиозных много. Одних христиан кстати тысячи сект наберется
<[Raiden]> и каждый верит что он прав или или пытается.
<[Raiden]> незнаю
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-01
<[Raiden]> я считаю что лучше иметь некоторую свободу воли. Или что людям уже не нужно нечто, что следит и управляет неважно существует оно или нет.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тут такой нюанс, что в христианстве это вопрос твоего личного выбора. Без твоего решения ничего не произойдет.
<[Raiden]> Ну, что значит ничего не произойдет. Христианство это некая модель мира по сути.  Так что в любом случае что-то да произойдет, еслипредположить что это реальная модель )
<[Raiden]> смущает то что не единственная
<[Raiden]> Современная наука вот пусть не полная, но более правильаня модель. И никакого ада под землей нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ваша позиция ясна, подойдите  в кассу за 30-ю серебряными рублями!:-D
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Наука и христианство не противоречат друг другу )))
<[Raiden]> тебе не попадался фильм евангелие от иуды случайно? Если нет, то глянь. Правда там ересь с точки зрения христиан.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: спорно )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да не, не мое это, апокрифы всякие, я офф. источникам вполне доверяю )))
<[Raiden]> а кто является оф источниками. библия чтоли?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Она самая
<[Raiden]> её же на первом соборе написали люди, перелопатив и отредактировав кучу текста
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере нвоый завет
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заметь, на соборе, да и не на одном, так что не все так просто, как ты думаешь )))
<[Raiden]> а как я думаю? Вот есть наприер байка что евингиев было больше и не все вошли в библию. Может быть не всё так просто как ты думаешь?
<[Raiden]> ух, спать пора, одни печатки пошли
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Не вошли, потому что не отражали или искажали суть учения.
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. люди решали каким должно быть учение ) Как то не очень божественно и совсем не чудесно.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На соборе тысячи людей этот вопрос решали и все пришли  к одному мнению, это тебе не междусобойчик из 2 человек.
<[Raiden]> Я что-то сомневаюсь про тысячи. несколько десяков особо известных или особо приближенных к местной власти - это да, реально
<[Raiden]> хотя может быть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Почитай историю Византии, там соборы подробно описаны, тысячи клириков, даже до драк доходило))
<[Raiden]> Вселенский Собор Церкви; созван в 381 году императором Феодосием I (379—395) в Константинополе.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что?
<[Raiden]> да так, ничего. Император поитал и решил что надо что-то изменить
<[Raiden]> *второй собор
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ничего он не решил )) Если и решил, то его слово не решающее. )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тогда еще людей убивали по разному за веру и люди до смерти на своем стояли, им этот император побоку. )))
<[Raiden]> может быть потом ,когда церковь сформировалась стало так. В любом случае речь о  челвоеческом слове. Которе кстати сильно разнитья может. Мы например свою ветвь христианства от византии получили и папа римский по сути нам никто
<[Raiden]> А для других это типа управленца на земле от самого бога
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Христианство тогда только стало гос.религией, потому участие императора вполне понятно.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Хм, ну могло и так быть )
<[Raiden]> Самое интересное кстати, что многие не верующие и прочие язычники жили и до и после. А по христианству они все как бы в аду теперь :)
<[Raiden]> каждый масульманин, каждый буддист, кажыдй верующий в бразмана и в черта лысого - все прошагают прямиком в ад )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В аду только те, кто зная закон, не принял его. То есть, как ты в будущем.  )))) Закон знаешь, но не исполняешь. )))))
<[Raiden]> Хм, забавное толкование )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: В Библии написанное, там незнание закона освобождает от ответственности. Только искреннее незнание, как дитя не знает, а не как взрослый глаза закрывает.
<[Raiden]> ок ) Значит это учение не нужно. Никто же не хочет в ад попадать
<[Raiden]> так что лучше его не знать
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Нюанс в том, что ты уже знаешь )))
<[Raiden]> хехе, тут логи пишутся )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что?
<[Raiden]> да так, потом кто-нить  почитает и офигеет )
<[Raiden]> я знаю не только то что говорят христиане. + в ад можно попасть только в 2 случаях. 1. если он есть + 2. если он так устроен как думают христиане )
<Bemep> вы же прекрасно понимаете что это все чуш
<Nor8> Не, я не понимаю )))
<Bemep> у животных есть ад и рай?
<[Raiden]> в христианстве вроде нет
<Nor8> Bemep: Ты животное? )))
<[Raiden]> в других учениях они упоминаются
<Bemep> мы теже животные, только разумные. Побеждает тот кто разумней
<Nor8> )))
<Bemep> если какой то хрен убедил людей что есть бог, ад, рай, то он победил
<[Raiden]> в буддизме в частности. Подразумевается что любая жизнь священна. И ещё есть идея реинкорнации. И  ещё есть байки про просвятление животных до состояния будды.
<[Raiden]> общем там другой бред
<[Raiden]> на 500 лет постарше байки христиан кстати. И в свою очередь выросший на ведической культуре котоаря ещё постарей
<[Raiden]> и это в общем не единсвенынй конкурент
<[Raiden]> там ещё этого буддизма 2 основные ветвив каждой много сект )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Спасибо, кэп )))
<[Raiden]> нп )
<[Raiden]> а есть ещё религии котоыре формируются сейчас. Например в 20 веке появилась религия Бахаи. И даже массу последователей имеет
<Bemep> дурдом
<[Raiden]> они тоже считают что ихняя самая правильная :)
<[Raiden]> Главные темы учения бахаи — единство Бога, единство религий и единство человечества.  - Более современные идеи надо заметить.  Это с вики. Но я бы не советовал осо мозг пудрить.
<[Raiden]> особо
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ты наверное прав. КАша в моей голове. Но она как бы позволила расширить границы и понять что мир не такой как пишет 1 человек  или другой. Он ваще за границами так сказать. понимания. Может когда-нибудь мы поймем какой-то смысл - если он есть.
<Bemep> невозможно
<[Raiden]> Bemep: )
<Bemep> мы не поймем это невыозможно
<Bemep> потому что людям не надут этого понять
<[Raiden]> ну, сча может быть нет. Может быть когда-то.
<[Raiden]> А кто не даст? Т.е. ты предополагаеш ьчто всё не просто так и ест ьнекий вселенский замысел? :)
<Bemep> достаточно хорошо соврать чтобы люди поверили и им станет хорошо
<[Raiden]> очень может быть...
<[Raiden]> Bemep: а.. сами люди не дадут.
<Bemep> это было всегда
<Bemep> сначала втирали про исуса христа, люди поверили
<Bemep> МММ
<Bemep> люди всегда будут верить
<Bemep> большинство
<Bemep> потому что большинство нуждается в помощи. Каждый во что то верит, потому что всегда настают моменты когда все плохо
<[Raiden]> угу, такова природа наша. Возможно надо выдумат ькакую-то глобальную цель. Ну как бы заменить сотни мелких религий одной глобальной идеей , какой-нит ьважной )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да ладно, дело молодое, потом всю эту кашу систематизировать начнешь ))
<Bemep> что это изменит?
<[Raiden]> Nor8:Россия кстати христианская страна только потому, что  князю владими не понравились другие службы , включая римскую и потому что в исламе пить запрещено.
<[Raiden]> Владимиру.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: И что? ))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: Ну незнаю. Как то Бог распространение своего учения на самотёк пустил :)
<[Raiden]> ему наверное пофиг )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ты в небо не плевал еще? )))))
<[Raiden]> не )
<Bemep> боишься?
<[Raiden]> неудобно
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Bemep: что изменит общее учение?
<Bemep> я знаю что ничего не изменит
<[Raiden]> ну, жизнь может получше станет.  И мозги перестанут выдумывать новые религии )
<[Raiden]> а может и ничего
<Bemep> представь что ты создаешь что то единое, что бы будешь делать как поступать?
<Bemep> всегда найдутся корыстные люди
<[Raiden]> Саентология ещё вспомнилась. На википедии интересная статья, с немаленьким списком самоубийств.
<Bemep> которые захотят извлечь из этого выгоду
<[Raiden]> Bemep: да пофиг наверное, если выгода этих людей будет сочетаться с этой целью ) Увеличение уровня жизни везде может быть 1 из косвенных целей.
<[Raiden]> это как бы над очто бы умные дядьки сели и подумали какая цель нужна\важна и почему
<Bemep> просто незачем выдумывать какую то новую, единую религию
<Bemep> живи и "подавай пример" остальным этого достаточно
<[Raiden]> В религии это обычно исполнение обрядов и заповедей, тогда получаешь гарантию не попадания  туда где плохо :) В некоторых религиях просто туда где хуже чем здесь.
<[Raiden]> Bemep: Ну , верно говоришь. Но жить очень по разному можно. Кто-тонапример народ по электричкам травит обберает - тоже жизнь...
<Bemep> обряды, заповеди на некоторых это может повлиять как зомбирование и понеслась
<[Raiden]> по тв слышал...
<Bemep> народ и так понимает что это неправильно
<[Raiden]> угу, сила зомбирования есть у обрядов и всяки массовых действий - это я думаю можно использовать не только во вред.
<[Raiden]> )
<Bemep> это ты так понимаешь, кто то может понять все слишком серьезно
<[Raiden]> тоже верно. Ладно, будем пока жить как живем )
<[Raiden]> выплеснул на Nor8  свою кашу из головы ) На самом деле просто не спалось
<[Raiden]> бб
<serega_oren> Доброе утро всем!
<donattt> Ubuntu 11.04 периодически пропадает интернет соединение от usb модема (е173)
<stolzus> дело в соединении
<stolzus> сиди на 2G
<stolzus> :)
<donattt> скорее дело в другом
<serega_oren> есть кто?
<Es6> угу
<serega_oren> посоветуй, из-за чего может зависать загрузка ебунты 11.04, на проверки пароля
<serega_oren> через раз проходит
<Es6> видяха какая?
<serega_oren> Intel GMA HD
<serega_oren> toshiba satellite t210-113
<Es6> по гуглить придется или ждать когда проснуться все :-)
<serega_oren> все обновления поставил, дрова все стоят, все стабильно, только вот одна такая ситуация нехорошая
<serega_oren> да гуглом уже искал
<Es6> ну я подумал сразу на нвидия или радеон
<Es6> потому как гдм-то работает вроде исправно
<Es6> логи читал?
<serega_oren> нет еще
<Es6> почитай
<Es6> че пишут в messages и Xorg.0.log
<Es6> може еще где
<serega_oren> ща-ща
<Es6> может ошибка какая там покажется
<serega_oren> ха.... ппц
<Es6> что?
<serega_oren> завис комп на вкладке пароли и ключи шифрования
<serega_oren> )))) жесть, не хочет на тошибу вствать :@
<Es6> гм...
<Es6> ну это обычное дело с новыми ноутами
<serega_oren> ну он не совсем новый, комп шефа
<serega_oren> .раньше одна вынь 7 стояла, потом снес и уже вот неделю с ним мучаюсь
<Es6> аа... пытаешься приобщить?
<Es6> а че семерку снес, я видел ее, хорошая ось
<serega_oren> ))) пусть приобщается, он человек серьезный и поймет сразу
<Es6> сам правда юзать не стал, хоть и купил, не привычно уже
<serega_oren> ну он на 7 втыкался, не нравится есу, до это хр пользовал
<serega_oren> вот перезагрузил и завис
<Es6> ну незнаю, семерка шустрее хрюши
<Es6> хотя я уже забыл какая он вообще :-)
<serega_oren> http://market.yandex.ru/model.xml?hid=91013&modelid=6260285&clid=502 нетбук неплохой сам по себе
<Es6> ладно, я думаю надо первым делом прогуглить на всяческие проблемы этой видяхи, краем глаза я где-т видел что не простая она
<serega_oren> http://paradizsoft.ucoz.ru/1/c78b4ef486e5.jpg вот она 7ка)))))
<Es6> прогугли латиннице, кириллицей, поразному, но вокрук слов линукс, убунту, интел ХД
<serega_oren>  :)
<Es6> а да, вот что еще сделай для проверки
<Es6> отруби компиз
<serega_oren> компиз?
<serega_oren> уточни
<Es6> запусти убунту 2Д с гномом
<serega_oren> ааа
<serega_oren> точно
<Es6> если все будет работать исправно, значит дело в это гомне
<serega_oren> попробовать можно. спасибо
<Es6> и опять в гугл
<serega_oren> да гугл уже в шоке от моих запросов))))
<Es6> через два-три часа будет как новенький :-)
<serega_oren> уже неделю ставлю
<Es6> ниче-ниче, я вот фряху всю ночь пытаюсь оживить на стационаре
<serega_oren> 10.04 не работает микрофон ни в какую
<serega_oren> на 10.10 wi-fi не работает)) на 11.04 зависает :o
<Es6> ну таков линукс, привыкай
<Es6> никсы вообще
<Es6> одно строим другое ломаем :-)
<serega_oren> прост стоит уже в офисе пару машин с убунтой 10.04 все отлично, поставил жене - она ваще кончает от радости)))
<Es6> Есть только один способ, использовать достаточно старое железо и стабильные-старые релизы
<serega_oren> ну вот как - раз эта тошиба самый свежих из всех
<Es6> ну чегож ты хочешь? Я сам купил семерку из за того что 10.10 очень криво работал на ноуте
<Es6> хотя уж взял самый простой и старый тинкпад 14
<serega_oren> шеф уезжает завтра ночью в коммандировку, если не будет комп работать, то плохо\
<serega_oren> ему скайп по-любому нужен
<Es6> ну прям небудет
<Es6> ты отключил компиз?
<serega_oren> висит
<Es6> перейди в консоль
<Es6> и перегрузи гдм
<serega_oren> он зависает на включение
<Es6> в каком моменте?
<serega_oren> лого нетбука
<serega_oren> может че железо?
<Es6> это что такое?
<serega_oren> на самом начале
<Es6> ясно, ну так как лого не дает видеть строку, то придется тебе гуглить вслепую
<Es6> а вот что
<Es6> загрузись в однопользовательский, или безопасный
<Es6> ну кароче чтобы консоль была видна, может чего напишет туда, ну и логи почитаешь
<serega_oren> наверное немного не понял, зависает на самом начале, включил нет, начинается загрузка самого компа и две секудны зависает
<serega_oren> даже в биос не зайти
<IchEsseDichAuf> доброе утро
<serega_oren> добрый день
<IchEsseDichAuf> не запускаются иксы, машина во время старта останавливается на консоли, в dmesg нет ничего подозрительного, как вести диагностику?
<Es6> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163444.0http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163444.0
<serega_oren> точно
<serega_oren> и тоже сателит
<Es6> ну видимо придется проделать стандартные процедуры с отключением acpi при загрузке
<serega_oren> хм... а как
<serega_oren> ща погуглю
<serega_oren> все понял
<Es6> ну вот :-)
<Es6> я ничего не знаю, такойже гуглятор как и ты
<serega_oren> ))
<Es6> самое смешное что иногда делаешь действия, что-то ломается, а гугл помочь неможет, а все  из за того, что маленькая ошибка в рукописном, или скопированном конфиге...
<serega_oren> это точно
<Es6> Вчера.. привык что в дебиан-убунту не надо указывать архитектуру репозитория, и не глядя скопировал репо для фряхи, и обновился, а репо оказалось i386, а система у меня 64, вот так, и думал гадал, что же блин сломалось....
<Es6> Причем она обновила все пакеты, и глазом не моргнула... :-)
<Es6> я уже давненько заметил, что если гугл не дает быстрых результатов, то скорее всего синтаксическая ошибка в конфиге
<mortuary> добрый)
<mortuary> с ХЦ кто нибудь работает? что у них случилось, сервера лежат, офф сайт тоже лежит)
<serega_oren> Es6, не помогло
<Link-King> Господа, здравствуйте. Настраивал ли ктонить тут VPN между офисами в связке IPsec+Racoon?
<Es6> serega_oren: придется почитать логи и погуглить
<serega_oren> да еслиб могу куда езе зайти
<serega_oren> здаров
<Es6> а.. точно, и отключение acpi не помогло, и безопасный и однопользовательский?
<serega_oren> ваще ниче
<serega_oren> снова висит
<serega_oren> никуда зайти не могу
<serega_oren> что то с железом скорее всего
<Link-King> Нет, я не про то, я просто основную деталь не могу понять, должен ли в этой связке подниматься какойнить виртуальный интерфейс или нет,,, вот OpenVPN знаю точно что поднимает интерфейс tun*, а про эту связку сижу гадаю и инфы в нете вообще нет...
<JohnDoe_71Rus> serega_oren: похожая проблема с тосшибой L-505 серии. была семерка, снес, поставил ХП. стала долго грузится от самотестирования до лога операционки. проявлялось через раз. могло быстро стартонуть могло минут 10 висеть. нашел что надо обновить биос. ча
<JohnDoe_71Rus> стично помогло, субъективно висеть стал реже :(
<Es6> serega_oren: новый релиз жди :-)
<Es6> или попробуй альфу
<serega_oren> альфу 11.10?
<Es6> да
<Es6> если стартанет то супер, можно поставить систему новую, а окружение постабильнее
<Link-King> Господа, здравствуйте. Настраивал ли ктонить тут VPN между офисами в связке IPsec+Racoon?
<Es6> или, возьми 10.10, и гугли про микрофон
<serega_oren> всё. ниче не помогает
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: микрофон у него в 10.04
<Es6> так быстро альфу накатил?
<serega_oren> не хочу даже пробовать
<Es6> ну я тебя понимаю
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Es6: он загрузится не может
<serega_oren>  :@  пойду прокатнусь - перекурю, может успокоюсь и спокойно сделаю
<Es6> а вот это вариант
<JohnDoe_71Rus> serega_oren: ноут оставь включеным
<serega_oren> да это железо сломано парни
<serega_oren> а зачем включенным?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> читай выше. после сноса семерки, тосшиба косячить начала
<JohnDoe_71Rus> включаешь и минут 10 ждешь пока на экране биос появится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> не знаю как связано
<serega_oren> я вылетал
<serega_oren> роутер перезагружал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ясно
<serega_oren> пойду перекурю, приду через пару часиков
<serega_oren> спасибо всем за поддержку))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> serega_oren: нашел решение что надо биос обновить. помогло но не насовсем. субъективно реже тупить при включении стал
<skai> тред не читал.а пассажир не пробовал передвинуть ползунок чувствительности микрофона с уроня (не работает) до уровня (работает)?
<Artemka25> Кто ставил sams, отзовитесь!
<Link-King> Господа, здравствуйте. Настраивал ли ктонить тут VPN между офисами в связке IPsec+Racoon?
<ubuntar> кто нибудь разбирается в iptables? почему-то перестали попадать в лог сообщения о пакетах,которые я указал,отчего такое могло произойти :\
<bastykb74> привет!
<bastykb74> господа, подскажите в чем проблема может быть. вот тема на форуме: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=165774
<Squarc[web]> Ребята, нужна помощь в устранении проблемы зависания компьютера Acer 522. Без разницы стартуют иксы или нет. Просто все останавливается и все. Спасает только выключение компа. Работает только федора 14, обновлялся на 15 и подвисания. Убунту 
<bastykb74> вкратце: какой выбрать дистрибутив для ноутбука такой вот конфигурации: samsung r540-js0c: i5 I5-460M 2.53 ГГц, 4ГБ RAM PC3-8500 DDR3 SDRAM, 320 ГБ, ATI Radeon Mobility HD 5145M 1024Mb
<Squarc[web]> bastykb74, для себя я просто ставил и смотрел что больше понравится. В моем случае, пришлось ставить что заработало
<Artemka25> ребят, расскажите про ncsa авторизацию: Как она выглядит (работает) со стороны клиента?
<Squarc[web]> Ребята, нужна помощь в устранении проблемы зависания компьютера Acer 522. Без разницы стартуют иксы или нет. Просто все останавливается и все. Спасает только выключение компа. Работает только федора 14, обновлялся на 15 и подвисания. Убунту 
<Berkov> не, инфы мало, не скажут тебе ничего... собери: старую и новую версию ядра, описание бука поподробнее, показания температуры там всякие
<Berkov> может он у тебя работает из последних сил на 14, а 15 зажирает проц и оно перегревается
<I-Cube> Всем привет!
<Berkov> хотя я и так не скажу в чём проблема, но вот что инфы мало - вижу
<I-Cube> Простите за чайничество, есть один вопрос. На какой ОС семейства Linux можно ставить любой софт? Речь идет о том, что например на Ubuntu 10.04 нельзя поставить последний Firefox или Gnome3. Есть ОС которая разрешит данную проблему?
<skai> !ppa | I-Cube
<ubuntuhelp> I-Cube: PPA (Personal Package Archives) позволяет Вам собирать, публиковать и устанавливать бинарные пакеты Ubuntu. См. http://goo.gl/IMH7a и http://goo.gl/5jwaP
<I-Cube> Спасибо огромное!
<Squarc[web]> Berkov, виснет холодный ноут, так что точно не перегрев
<Squarc[web]> запускаю установку убунту, и при установке виснет. Изображение останавливается, ни на что не реагирует
<Squarc[web]> как завис, загрузился с лайф диска. Логи почти все пустые
<Berkov> так, давай с liveCD запусти и погоняй, будет виснуть?
<Squarc[web]> если я запускаю лайф 14 федоры то не виснет
<Berkov> ещё неплохо бы memtest прогнать, а то может мы решаем проблему которой нет
<Squarc[web]> если запускаю лайф убунту, то пока идет загрузка, то виснет
<Berkov> всмысле - битая память
<Squarc[web]> щас прогоню, напишу о результатах
<Squarc[web]> семерка на Acer 522 нормально работает, но не переношу я ее :)
<rish911> народ
<rish911> как установить принтер?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Squarc[web]: а может xorg или дрова косячат?
<skai> rish911: на ровную устойчивую поверхность не в упор к стенам и не под прямыми солнечными лучами
<rish911> на мой принт не понятно как ставить hp m1132 mfp
<rish911> сказано через hplip-3.11.7.run ставить а он не устанавливается
<rish911> ээ
<gag> халлоу
<rish911> :-$
<serega_oren> уважаемые пользователь убунты, посоветуйте пожалуйста, как безболезненно перейти на хр с ub 11.04?
<rish911> не как сиди на хр и не мучайся
<dmay> лол, меня мелкософт на 300р нагрел
<skai> dmay: ха!съел, а-раб грязный!
<serega_oren> как?
<mortuary> подскажите, при попытке востановить дамп mysql выдает ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<mortuary> хостинга пинать?
<Narsil555> Ïðèâåò Âññåì
<ubuntuhelp> Narsil555! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<mifistor> mortuary: Через что пытаетесь восстановить базу (скрипт или из консоли)?
<mortuary> консоль ssh
<mortuary> сначало просто пропали все таблицы, теперь вот такое)
<Narsil555> Ðåáÿò,ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà,õî÷ó ïîñòàâèòü, 11.04,íî òàì èíåòà íå âèäèò è âñå äóìàë ïðîáëåìû ñ äèñòðèáóòèâîì, íî íåò ó ìèíòà òàêàÿ æå ïðîáëåìà,â ÷åì òðàáë?
<ubuntuhelp> Narsil555! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<gim_> Narsil555: Не видно твои сообщения, юзай UTF-8
<Narsil555> BL...
<Narsil555> kak v opere 11.51 pomenyat
<mortuary> mifistor, есть идеи?
<mifistor> mortuary: Какая ОС на сервере?
<Narsil555> Ща видно?
<mortuary> mifistor, фрибздя
<mifistor> mortuary: Вставь вывод следующей команды ps aux | grep 'mysql'
<gag> видно
<Narsil555> ))
<Narsil555> Ребят,подскажите пожалуйста,хочу поставить, 11.04,но там инета не видит и все думал проблемы с дистрибутивом, но нет у минта такая же проблема,в чем трабл?
<mifistor> Narsil555: Какой способ подключения к инету ипользуется?
<Narsil555> эм,я трололо в этом,но тупо провод и на крышу или как там хз
<mifistor> Narsil555: Кто провайдер?
<Narsil555> или скажите как в винде посмотреть я скажу))
<mortuary> mifistor, [smpp-industekru@fe101 ~]$ ps aux | grep 'mysql'
<mortuary> smpp-industekru 25906  0.0  0.0  9092  1292   4  RN+   2:26PM   0:00.00 grep mysql
<Narsil555> Akado
<mifistor> mortuary: В freebsd используются другие флаги для команды ps, а какие, я не помню.
<mortuary> ох уж эта фряха
<Saykhan> ps aux
<mifistor> mortuary: Мы просто не умеем ее готовить... Поиграй с командой ps, чтобы добиться вывода всех процессов и поищи там grep'om есть ли mysql
<Saykhan> ps aux | grep mysql
<mifistor> Saykhan: У него freebsd
<mifistor> Saykhan: там эта команда не даст нужный список процессов для грепа
<Saykhan> mifistor: хмм
<mifistor> mortuary: К сожалению, боюсь придется запустить и почитать man ps в freebsd, чтобы узнать...
<Saykhan> mifistor: tail -f /var/db/mysql/`uname -a | awk '{print $2}'`.err
<mortuary> mifistor, или одновлеменно пинать хостинга, чтоб не расслаблялся, спасибо
<mifistor> mortuary: Для начала надо узнать, запущен ли MySQL вообще...
<mifistor> Saykhan: Мьсе знает толк в извращениях :)
<Saykhan> mifistor: аха)))
<mifistor> Saykhan: А если MySQL вообще не запущена? То никаких логов он не считает tail'om
<Saykhan> mifistor: если мускуль не запущена, то ошибки должны быть?
<Saykhan> mortuary: mifistor: ps axw | grep mysql эта команда должна работать
<mifistor> Saykhan: tail -f покажет только НОВЫЕ строки в файле (те что добавились после запуска этой команды)
<chapt> господа -  линк полностью у вас открывается ? http://goo.gl/WX9Wd
<mifistor> chapt:  Да, ссылка открылась
<chapt> полностью? с инфой посредине?
<gag> ну да
<chapt> а чем открывал?
<mifistor> chapt: Да. Октрывал Хромом
<mifistor> chapt: Могу скриншот послать.
<chapt> у меня что то и в хромиуме и в фаирфоксе не открывает (
<mortuary> Saykhan, как то так ps axw | grep mysql
<mortuary> 41645   4  SN+    0:00.01 grep mysql
<Saykhan> mortuary: значит не пашет)
<mortuary> сцуко
<chapt> mifistor: верю, в венде на соседней машине тоже открывается (
<mortuary> пойду хостинг пинать
<gag> chapt, в фоксе тож норм
<chapt> хм, не пойму в чем дело тогда
<mifistor> mortuary: Удачи. Но ты лучше узнай, запущен ли Мускл вообще.
<mifistor> mortuary: Потому что общение с базой может быть не только через сокет, а каким-нибудь другим извращенным способом.
<Narsil555> Ребят,подскажите пожалуйста,хочу поставить, 11.04,но там инета не видит и все думал проблемы с дистрибутивом, но нет у минта такая же проблема,в чем трабл? Сорри за Дабл
<mifistor> mortuary: Также эта ошибка может возникнуть из-за настроек расширения для работы с мускулем.
<mortuary> mifistor, а какие нибудь еще способы есть для ее проверки?
<gag> Narsil555: адрес статический?
<mifistor> mortuary: Мускуль на стандартном порту висит, можно netstatom проверить
<Narsil555> не меняеться
<mifistor> Narsil555: ты скажи, что у тебя за провайдер.
<serega_oren> зайди 2ip.ru
<Saykhan> Narsil555: какой дистриб и проверил диск на хеш-сумму
<serega_oren> и там увидишь своего провайдера
<gag> он же говорил)) акадо у него(:
<mifistor> gag: Я и не заметил в этом потоке :)
<Narsil555> Акадо = УГ
<mortuary> mifistor, netstat
<mortuary> Some tcp sockets may have been deleted.
<mortuary> Active UNIX domain sockets
<mortuary> Address  Type   Recv-Q Send-Q    Inode     Conn     Refs  Nextref Addr
<mortuary> ffffff01205b6870 dgram       0      0        0 ffffff0005dd43c0        0 ffffff004e6c63c0
<Narsil555> 11.04 с оф сайта
<mifistor> mortuary: Э... Постой
<Saykhan> Narsil555: у тебя на компе с установленной убунтой 11.04 нет инета, я так понял?
<mifistor> mortuary: Там надо пускать тоже с параметрами, и тут мы упираемся в разность дистрибутивов. Сек, давай-ка попробуем.
<Saykhan> mortuary: используй http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mortuary> окей
<Narsil555> я пользователь винды, но в школе стоит бубунта, и решил поставить, увидел новую версию 11.04 скачал на болванку,запускаю установку где говорят,тип 8 гигов места... И там нет соеденения с инетом
<Saykhan> Narsil555: команду ip a в http://paste.ubuntu.com/ сюды
<Saykhan> Narsil555: "ip a@
<Saykhan> Narsil555: "ip a"
<Narsil555> всм?
<gag> в терминале команду набери))
<mifistor> mortuary: Используй команду netstat -tap Только не забудь, что вывод надо вставлять на специальный сайт, на который тебе выше указали.
<Narsil555> сорри за тупость,с бубунтой только по школе знаком))
<copyerfiled> Добрый день! Подскажите как настроить самбу, чтобы она вобще не запрашивала логин и пароль при подключении к файловому серверу с win машины?
<mortuary> mifistor, хм не знает он такого ключика
<mifistor> copyerfiled: Какая версия Ubuntu?
<mifistor> mortuary: Проклятая бздя...
<Saykhan> Narsil555: запусти консоль, надеюсь знаешь что это? ;-)
<Narsil555> да
<copyerfiled> mifistor: 10.04 server
<Saykhan> mifistor: фря штука хорошая) только надо правильно ее готовить хД
<gag> гм.. а я чот на paste.ubuntu.com вообще зайти не могу((
<Saykhan> Narsil555: набери там команду "ifconfig -a"
<Squarc[web]> Ребята, проверил мемтестом память, все нормально. Проблем никаких. Мне кажется виснет система из-за каких-то дров ядра.
<Saykhan> Narsil555: все что вылезло скопипасть на сайт http://paste.ubuntu.com/  а ссылку кинь сюды
<mifistor> copyerfiled: Я настраивал, но уже не помню как еще под 9.04, чтобы без авторизации было.
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: а чо случилось-та а?)
<Narsil555> ок
<mifistor> copyerfiled: В сети полным-полно руководств, если хочешь, поработаю гуглом и вставлю ссылку сюда? :)
<Squarc[web]> Ноут Acer 522 виснет при установки убунту.
<Squarc[web]> работает только на ядре федоры 14 без подвисаний, а обновился на 15, так подвисать также стал. Даже зайти пользователем не успеваю.
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: какой дистриб используешь?
<Squarc[web]> если гружусь в консоль, то тоже подвисает. Так что не вариант что видюха. 11.4 пытаюсь ставить
<Narsil555> а как я выложу если на бубунте нет инета?
<copyerfiled> mifistor: спасибо, да ладно сам попробую вставить
<mifistor> copyerfiled: Удачи тебе!
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: попробуй альтернативную убунту 11.04
<Saykhan> Narsil555: http://bit.ly/qqoDZE
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: http://bit.ly/qqoDZE
<Saykhan> Narsil555: сори не тебе
<Squarc[web]> просто я не понимаю природы этих зависаний. Удалил все логи, загрузился, подвис. Потом с лайф диска грузанулся, а в логах ничего нет об ошибках
<Narsil555> как мне выложить все что в терминале если нет инета?
<Saykhan> Narsil555: у тебя статика или dhcp?
<Narsil555> статика
<Saykhan> Narsil555: то есть тебе надо самому прописывать  настройки сети?
<Narsil555> Так я себя уже полным тролем считаю
<Narsil555> ))
<Saykhan> Narsil555: ну так?
<Squarc[web]> Saykhan: убунта официалка виснет когда лайф загрузить хочешь. И на этапе установки через несколько экранов
<Narsil555> у меня проводной инет,мне пришли,провод протянули к компу пошарили, и ТАААААДААААМ инет
<Narsil555> я ничего не делал
<Narsil555> Айпи точно статика
<gag> Narsil555, а тадам было в винде?
<Narsil555> да
<Narsil555> я всегда был
<Narsil555> заложником гейца
<gag> договор есть на руках с твоими адресами?
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: я говорю, попробуй альтернативный диск убунты или же в текстовом режиме установить
<Narsil555> вроде да
<Narsil555> где то я его видел)))
<gag> сетевушка мигает?
<Squarc[web]> Saykhan: да вообще пофиг графический или текстовый. В любом случае виснет
<Narsil555> с зади системника?
<gag> ога
<Narsil555> ща
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: сколько оперативки на борту? гиг?
<Squarc[web]> два
<Narsil555> мигает
<gag> гут(:
<Narsil555> ну вот в винде же есть инет)))
<Narsil555> я на комп хочу и бубунту и винду оставить,мать работает
<skai> мать работает, а он нахлебник перед компом сидит играется
<Narsil555> Она Старший Лейтенант Полиции
<Narsil555> ну нах с ней связываться))
<skai> и что?это дает тебе право висеть у нее на шее и играть за компом целый день?
<Saykhan> Narsil555: network-manager вручную можешь прописать все настройки сети
<Narsil555> мне уже подсказали щас попробую
<skai> @voice Narsil555
<Narsil555> я не играю,но если только иногда)))
<Narsil555> и вообще мне срать, мне 14
<Narsil555> ))
<Saykhan> Squarc[web]: http://bit.ly/qRpHiM может это тебе поможет
<skai> оно и видно.лексика на уровне гордой школоло. ремня тебе офицерского мало давали
<Narsil555> омг думал тут адекваты все нет,есть один индивидуум
<Narsil555> Всем Огромное Спасибо,пойду попробую, ваши советы
<skai> ага.ты.но ничего.вырастешь однажды
 * Saykhan ушел пить чай
<Narsil555> веришь нет,но ты себя щас ведешь как Толстый Тролль,Ты показал,что ты гордое ОЛОЛОЛО, которое еще не вырос,но считает себя взрослым
<skai> Narsil555: дада.успокаивай себя и дальше. ты вырастешь быдлом, но будешь считать себя нормальным.вас таких 95% в стране
<Narsil555> Еще раз всем респект,пойду не буду подкидывать этому троллю мяса,
<Narsil555> АХАХАХАХ
<copyerfiled> кто подскажет, на сервере стоит 1с + Postgresql поменял имя хоста, естественно 1с не запускается, какие конфиги нужно править?
<skai> Narsil555: что и требовалось доказать. мне искренне жаль тебя.
<Squarc[web]> Saykhan: спасибо за ссылку, прям мои проблемы обсуждают
<skai> copyerfiled: восьмая?
<skai> или восьмая с дополнением?
<copyerfiled> 1с82 + Pgsql 8.4
<skai> тока хостнейм сменился или и ip сервачка?
<Narsil555> убил 1 четверка в году, не курю,не пью, хожу на турники, Огромный патриот своей страны(Не ЗИГУЮ,не для этого мой прадед под Берлином погиб), Хожу на бокс, слежу за собой, а ты сиди и не выпендривайся, быдлом вырастешь ты!
<Narsil555> сидит Интернет Герой
<copyerfiled> к 1с еще коннекта небыло, ип не поменялся, поменяли имя хоста в файлах hosts u hostname
<skai> Narsil555: дадада.а потом ты обычно просыпаешься. ибо ты никчемное быдло
<skai> copyerfiled: а сам сервак по хостнейму пингуется с клиента?
<Narsil555> Парень это не сон... Поверь
<stolzus> Narsil555: ну и круто, что. жаль только, что патриот. в остальном молодца. теперь тебе нужно научиться гордо промолчать :)
<copyerfiled> мм ну да наверно, ибо самба там, мы для нее и меняли чтоб все красиво отображалось в сетевом окружении
<skai> stolzus: или хотя бы говорить культурно.но куда ему.iq меньше апельсинчика
<Narsil555> я так и сделаю
<copyerfiled> тобишь просто вместо ubuntu там теперь 1cserver
<skai> copyerfiled: вот так ради красоты все и губится:) настройки клиента просмотри.
<stolzus> кстати, я поправил всё что хотел тогда с браузером. в xfce это решилось установкой фокуса, и хромиума вместо хрома (хром не стыкуется с настройкой дефолтного браузера, есть даже репорт в багтрекере такой)
<stolzus> это на тот случай, что сейчас читают те, с кем недавно обсуждали
<copyerfiled> не ну к серверу то еще коннекта небыло, дело в том, что сам сервер 1с не запускается как процесс, тк он хочет запустится на ubuntu а там уже 1cserver, я натыкался на это в инете но забыл где
<copyerfiled> просто смотрим по процессам
<skai> stolzus: sudo update-alternatives
<skai> copyerfiled: аааа
<skai> сервак не стартует
<stolzus> skai: это я уже пробовал. не цепляет xfce хром как дефолтный
<skai> конфиг в руки же
<copyerfiled> да 1с не стартует, а где конфиг понять немогу его (
<skai> stolzus: всегда цеплял:)
<stolzus> skai: хром, не хромиум
<stolzus> хромиум цепляет
<stolzus> а с хромом нестыковка. или его система считает дефолтным, или он себя сам
<skai>  /opt/1C/v8.2/<arch>/conf/
<copyerfiled> спасибо
<skai> stolzus: или напортачили в 11.04
<stolzus> может быть
<skai> stolzus: ибо там нельзя снести и фф и хромиум
<skai> они сами по зависимостям идут почмуто
<stolzus> в смысле чтобы хоть один из них обязательно стоял нужно?
<stolzus> а
<skai> ага.попробуешь удалить один - он тут де поставит другой.
<skai> нельзя иметь только хром.нужен один из реп браузер
<stolzus> странно
<stolzus> у меня до этого стоял только хром, фактически
<stolzus> а ff я выпилил
<skai> /opt/1C/v8.2/<arch>/utils
<skai> copyerfiled: еще тут
<stolzus> правда у меня xubuntu уже стала :)
<skai> stolzus: я тож.хромиум стоит.но если поставлю хром и попробую снести хромиум - оно мне фф поставит
<stolzus> и многие пакеты я сношу сразу же. такие типа как xubuntu-desktop
<stolzus> хм
<stolzus> интересно
<stolzus> зависимости поломали
<skai> ага
<skai> причем неизвестно какие
<skai> ибо десктопный метапакет снесся вместе с поддержкой принтеров (мне не нужной)
<stolzus> у них бывает. к примеру меня так жутко бесит, чтобы ставить компиз для твикера
<skai> эмммм
<skai> 4.2 же
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> нет же
<stolzus> я про ubuntu-tweak
<stolzus> он компиз тянет
<stolzus> сейчас посмотрел. он тянет compiz-plugins, а те в свою очередь compiz-core
<stolzus> так что не 4.2 :)
<skai> хммм...я его ставил в систему без компиза (жестоко выпилен и заменен на каировский композитинг) :)
<gag> народ, подскажите, куда копать. стоит убунта 10.04, видюшка жифорс гтх 260. все крутилось норм, эффекты были включены, все нормально. скачала система рекомендуемые обновления, перезагрузилась - все норм, посмотрел видюшку какую-то и вырубил машину. на след ден
<stolzus> я метасити оставлял в убунте, а в xubuntu тут всё нормально по дефолту
<skai> stolzus: ну метасити то нормального композитинга не умеет
<dmay> gag: welcome to a beauty and misterious world of Ubuntu updates XD
<gag> о даааа%)
<Manifest> Всем привет
<dmay> Manifest: что сломал?
<stolzus> да мне было главное рюшечки отключить
<stolzus> а выпиливал, потому что не люблю лишнее
<stolzus> :)
<gag> dmay, и как теперь эти бьюти и мистериоус назад загнать?(:
<Manifest> я ничего=)
<dmay> gag: хороший вопрос. в логи смотри, чего кто туда ругается, для начала
<dmay> Manifest: а чего пришёл?
<Manifest> Просто ...Что нельзя :D
<dmay> Manifest: вот все вы так говорите... а потом разводите непонятный флейм и срачи, и всех банить приходится :/
<Saykhan> gag: http://bit.ly/hvocxb
<Saykhan> dmay: Manifest: ахах))
<stolzus> dmay: тебе банхаммер выдали чтоль?
<copyerfiled> товарищи подскажите, вот захотел я поменять имя компа, каки файлы для этого нужно исправить??
<Manifest> я вообше то пишу только по делу...
<dmay> Manifest: ну ну
<Manifest> блеать мне что народу нельзя помочь???
<Manifest> или просто почитать ???
<Manifest> что за бред то?
<dmay> Manifest: вот видишь, уже до бана доболтался - мат на канале то того...
<Manifest> блеать не мат сходи почитай вики!
<skai> @kban --user Manifest 84600 маме своей это говори
<Saykhan> copyerfiled: знаю что /etc/hostname и еще один файлик надо)
<gag> Saykhan:, данке, буду пробовать))
<dmay> вот так славный я спас канал от очередного неадеквата 8]
<Saykhan> хД
<skai> ему не впервой бан за маты
<gag> она вроде дрова то сама подтянула.. и что убивает больше всего - работала же зараза нормально ((
<skai> следующий будет на неделю.обход - провайдера выгоню
<dmay> skai: дэ? чегот я его не помню...
<skai> а вчера он словил час на валерьяночку
<dmay> а. ну вчера я оффтопик переставлял, не до тут посидеть было )
<Saykhan> и сразу такая тишина на канале хД
<Saykhan> совсем запугали народ)
<serega_oren> а кто ставил 11.10?
<dmay> я ставил, юнити - няшка
<Saykhan> dmay: а мне с юнити с самого начала не везет...
<Saykhan> dmay: мне кажется он был бы крут на планшетниках
<gim_> 11.10 уже вышла?
<Saykhan> gim_: только бета
<dmay> Saykhan: ну в оффтопике7 новый таскбар вполне себе на дестктопах Ъ, а юнити это под туда зкаос же
<sig_wall> dmay: полное копирование поведения макоси - это няшка? :)
<sig_wall> линукс десктоп уже не торт
<dmay> sig_wall: юнити не док. как и супертаскбар в семерке. это _правильные_ доки )
<dmay> алсо, линукс десктоп никогда тортом и не был XD
<sig_wall> был, кде3
<baltazor> подскажите пожалуйста ключи для wine что бы вручную указать ширину и высоту?
<gag> блин.. глаз дергается %)
<dmay> sig_wall: тогда вторые уж. да и то, там уже ХП начинала всех "щемить" )
<sig_wall> вторые имхо так себе, во время вторых я юзал первый гном. а третьи - няшные стали, вот.
<dmay> ну на вкус и цвет )
<vanourk> ау!
<stolzus> vanourk: иди на шум машин. и ты выберешься
<vanourk> спасибо)))) значит все работает)
<gag> )))
<vanourk> нужен совет по wi-fi!!
<vanourk> кто небудь сможет помоч??
<stolzus> вопрос задай
<vanourk> ок))) Ubuntu 11.04 не хочет соединятся с другим компом (с виндой) в режиме Компьютер-Компьютер
<vanourk> либо подключается но без эфектно
<mortuary> кстати, можно Unity нацчить программы не в док, а в трей сворачиваться?
<mortuary> *научить конечно же
<mortuary> в 2D сворачивается, а в обычном нет)
<[Raiden]> а смысл их сворачивать в трей. В чем удобство?
<skai> http://habrahabr.ru/tag/woos/
<stolzus> скай тоже толксы читает
<skai> не.в толксы я еще не заглядывал:)
<skai> ибо там будет эпичный срач и мне нужен попкорн
<stolzus> skai: https://p.twimg.com/AYKlgBpCQAA-PNA.jpg
<stolzus> почему бы и на woos не выделить какие жалкие несколько миллионов
<BROS> Привет!
<BROS> Какие меры безопасности нужны для Ubuntu? Файрволл, антивирус и т.п.?
<stolzus> BROS: прямые руки и чуть-чуть думать головой. остальное не особо требуется
<BROS> stolzus: что подразумевается под прямыми руками?
<[Raiden]> главное не ломать те права на файлы какие есть и почитать про судо. Фаервол встроен в ядро, управляется через iptables -я не пользуюсь, но можно.
<stolzus> когда руки не лезут куда не знают, и когда делают то, что не обходимо, а не рандомно шевелятся
<[Raiden]> антивирусы - если только есть транзитный траффик который потом на вин машине будет использоваться
<BROS> понятно. а встроенный файерволл нужно включить?
<BROS> т.е. брэндмауэр
<[Raiden]> ну да, по умолчанию нету правил
<[Raiden]> надо хотя бы 1 правило
<[Raiden]> есть масса способов их применять, кто-то делает из /etc/network/interfaces , кто-то скриптом. Кто-то используется ufw и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю как лучше - т.к. не пользуюсь
<gag> как раз сегодня поставил firestarter
<stolzus> BROS: не заморачивайся вобщем. если тебе для себя, а ты не админ крупной фирмы
<[Raiden]> для дома я думаю не надо. Тут фаервол нужен если только надо шарить  инет на другой комп
<[Raiden]> паразитного трафа 0  + дома обычно нету сетевых сервисов типа фтп и т.д.
<[Raiden]> что закрывать - не понятно
<[Raiden]> ssh если будет - лучше на нестандартынй порт перевесить
<stolzus> зачем?
<[Raiden]> ну или надо ставить скрипт какой-нить котоырй банит ипы после нескольких попыток
<[Raiden]> т.к. на стандартынй лезут все. Если auth.log посмотришь, то там наверняка будет куча попыток и ипы из китая и северной кореи
<[Raiden]> и не только
<[Raiden]> )
<gag> Райден, можно тебя будет чуть позже на эту тему поподробнее попытать?(:
<[Raiden]> они там видимо сканят сети челиком, по диапазону, а потом брутфорсят всё подряд
<[Raiden]> Ну, лучше не ко мне. У меня поверхностные знания о сетях
<gag> а там не только в сетях.. в опчем, счас принтер прикручу и вернусь))
<[Raiden]> пиши всем на канал , я всего незнаю
<[Raiden]> про взломанный кернел орг баян наверное?
<copyerfiled> Добрый вечер! Есть тут какойнибудь волшебник у которого получилось подружить 1с82 + Postgresql c ubuntu?
<stolzus> понял тебя, хоть у меня в логе и нет айпишников
<[Raiden]> ну, я у себя находил. Может не всегда так - незнаю.
<only_you> [Raiden]: пока еще не знают каким образом ломанули
<[Raiden]> если комп за роутером, может поэтому чисто
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: на форуме нету таких тем?
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: есть но посылают везде с этой проблемой к разработчикам или предлагают альтернативный скриптик поднималку но у меня и с ним неполучается совладать
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: у меня ragent вылетает через несколько минут после запуска машины, затем ручками поднимаешь процесс и все работает сколько угодно долго,
<[Raiden]> ой,  я это даже не видел
<timurkin> Чмоки всем в этом чатике. :-)
<gim_> =3
<[Raiden]> вместо антивирусов, если безопасность важна\есть параной, в лине можно использовать програмы типа chkrootkit ) Кто там выше про безопасность спрашивал.
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]: так вот скрипт сделал, но приключилась другая беда он перестал поднимать автоматом ragent тк 1с сервер нехочет вставать сам, только ребут помогает, а после ребута как известно падает снова :(
<[Raiden]> я могу только послат ьк разработчикам :)
<only_you> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/os/127514/ :-D
<timurkin> Как настроить удалённый рабочий стол в Ubuntu?
<timurkin>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<rty4047> timurkin: Найти в репозитории нужный vnc сервер.
<timurkin> Как это сделать?
<rty4047> aptitude search vnc
<GrafVampir> кто знает канал по html и js на русском?
<rty4047> only_you: Лучше бы reactos проспонсировали.
<only_you> rty4047: лучше бі дебин или убунту
<gim_> only_you: как раз читаю эту статью)) Тупость
<only_you> у вас очередной попил намечается)
<rty4047> Ага. очередной больген.
<Phenixoid> Приветствую всех
<skai> так.ныне объявляю вторую запрещенную тему на канале. помимо больгена - теперь обсуждение вууса и реакта будет вызывать бан за политоту и маразм
<only_you> гг
<gag> а что это хоть такое?(:
<stolzus> skai: а первая тема какая? оффтопик которая?
<solvex> stolzus: еще раз прочитай сообщение. там обе темы были упомянуты
<stolzus> а
<stolzus> да, пардон :)
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто имел дело с openldap ?
<marfx000> какой вопрос? :)
<snwbrdr> суть следующая
<snwbrdr> есть несколько серверов с разными базами, хочется держать копию базы, могу ли я для всех этих серверов держать базы в одном месте ?
<snwbrdr> на одном серваке не плодить несколько вторичных лдап серверов для каждого первичного
<snwbrdr> вообщем иметь один резервный для всех первичных
<tal> !nick tal
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick tal'
<skai> http://lenta.ru/news/2011/09/01/doom/
<skai> 20 лет прошло и их разрешили продавать в германии
<skai> немцы счастливы
<tal> млин
<snwbrdr> вобщем можно держать больше чем одну DIT на одном сервере ?
<tal> join #ubuntu-ru
<stolzus> f
<stolzus> ой, не туда
<tal>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<tal>  /msg ubuntuhelp
<tal> а как регаца?
<gim_> tal: "Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<"
<stolzus> ты чего, команды с пробелом в начале строки пишешь чтоль?
<tal> я копипастю
<copyerfiled> люди скажите пожалуйсто секретное сочетание клавишь чтобы вызвать терминал?
<gim_> copyerfiled: именно терминал или эмулятор?
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: ctrl+alt+t или win+t скорее всего. Если не пашет, то добавь сам, тут есть настройщик горячих клавшь
<copyerfiled> ага спасибо тоже нашел
<copyerfiled> гы хочу на win переделать не дает :(
<[Raiden]> еа новое создай попробуй. Я просто не помню что там можно что нет.
<[Raiden]> в кде по другому
<tal> [Raiden], но  win+t только для unity?
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию - возможно
<[Raiden]> У меня в кде можно сделать вин+т
<mifistor> [Raiden]: Привет
<[Raiden]> Привет
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0901/h_1314891414_5372712_c56cd6fdee.png - думаю и в гноме можно. Незнаю что может помешать )
<tal> это через compiz?
<tal> я у себя такого не видел)
<[Raiden]> я просот показа как в кде. Через компиз тоже вариант. Но вроде настройщик гномовский имеет смысл когда компиз используется тоже - т.е. те хоткеи должны работать
<[Raiden]> Вам проще попробовать
<skai> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/11/0901/h_1314891614_4188526_f4bf6150c8.png
<skai> в гноме ничего не мешает
<[Raiden]> skai: выше написали что не получаеться вин+т , попробуй )
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так умрв
<skai> [Raiden]: вполне разрешил поставить на mod4+t
<[Raiden]> я не понял. Тебе лень или не работает?
<skai> оно же super+t
<[Raiden]> ок
<skai> оно же по вантузятски звучит как win+t
<skai> возможно он просто не пробовал поставить :)
<[Raiden]> ну да или как всегда запутался в очень удобном хиганутом гноме
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> не удержался
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/polls/polls/6568335
<[Raiden]> погосуйте кому не лень
<skai> чем запутано?надать keyboard shortcuts и настроить их же - это запутано?
<skai> это гораздо понятней, чем пункт "специальные действия"
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> мб
<skai> правда гном3 - эт реально чтото ужасное пока
<skai> хотя их вебаппы в 3.2....
<skai> вкусновато может быть:)
<hunter-12> всем ку
<[Raiden]> 99% что с выходом 11.10 я останусь на кедах. Тут не будет революций как минимум год. Хоття будет видно. Пка в таком порядке приоритет  кде-гном3-юнити
<[Raiden]> )
<stolzus> а я ушёл на xfce и доволен
<skai> ну я против юнити ничего не имею:)
<[Raiden]> хфце тоже возможно вариант.
<skai> в крайнем случае собрать системку на открытокоробке
<[Raiden]> да и я не имею, просто сам не хочу использовать
<skai> хотя смысла не вижу
<skai> мне от юнити нужна тока панель с индикаторами да глобал меню.проги я вызываю через синапс
<skai> переключаю через scale
<stolzus> мне юнити понравилось. когда сделают нормальный 2D вариант unity, возможно, поставлю
<hunter-12> вот вопрос - поставил я кеды 4.7 из ппа, гном и юнити теперь толком не запускаются, как чинится?
<[Raiden]> а что с ними происходит?
<stolzus> а если не толком, то как они запускаются?
<hunter-12> из под гдм пускал - гном запускается, юнити нет, пришлось подгружать из консоли, и там и там настройки темы, шрифтов и иконок остаются кедовыми (тему гтк выбирал при помощи gtk-theme-switch2)
<stolzus> отвалились темы
<hunter-12> не только - юнити тоже само не запускается
<stolzus> потому что тема некорректная
<hunter-12> как чинить?
<stolzus> у меня так с xfce было. выбрал тему, которая не поддерживается, и всё - более я туда не вошёл :)
<stolzus> правда это давно было. на 10.10
<[Raiden]> насчет темы, можно глянуть есть ли ~/gtkrc*
<stolzus> и я не стал чинить и остался тогда на гноме
<[Raiden]> ~/.gtkrc*
<[Raiden]> больше идей нет
<hunter-12> есть
<[Raiden]> ну перенеси или удали.
<hunter-12> пробую..
<[Raiden]> внешний вид это изменит наверное, а вот что с юнити - я незнаю
<[Raiden]> может скомпозитом\дровами что-то.
<hunter-12> пробую зайти в юнити
<[Raiden]> врятли из-за кде
<hunter-12> копиз пашет
<hunter-12> квин тоже
<hunter-12> щас попробую з
<hunter-12> айти из-под кдм
<hunter-12> тема починилась
<hunter-12> компиз же запускается не с тем конфигом чтоль.. unity --replace из консольки запускает юнити
<[Raiden]> ccs, запусти и включи модуль unity
<[Raiden]> ccsm
<[Raiden]> наверное этого будет достаточно
<[Raiden]> или я незнаю
<gim_1> Кто знает как сделать чтобы Pidgin не выходил из IRC чата при закрытии окна с чатом?
<hunter-12> кто знает, где прописана загрузка unity - сессии?
<stolzus> gim_1: посмотри, там если на табе чата щёлкнуть правой кнопкой мыши, нет ли функции типа Hide
<gim_1> stolzus: Нет, только закрыть либо закрыть другие вкладки
<gim_1> А то бывает по привычке закрою окно и выходит из чата
<stolzus> эх, да
<stolzus> значит я спутал с чем-то
<stolzus> жаль миранды под линукс нет :)
<only_you> доступная бета-1 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/
<gim_1> Not Found
<gim_1> The requested URL /oneiric/ was not found on this server.
<only_you> http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/ubuntu-11.10-beta1-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<[Raiden]> тестируйте поактивней. Я хочу хороший релиз в октябре
<[Raiden]> )
<gim_1> Чёт мне папку "oneiric" не показывает и по ссылке не пускает)
<[Raiden]> гном небось ещё не релизнулся который в релиз войдет  и  т.д.
<Abbattar> а что, гном ещё хочет жить?
<[Raiden]> скриншоты\видео http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-beta-1-has-been-released.html
<[Raiden]> Abbattar: да будет оно жить, просто по другому ) Многие кстати прутся от него
<Abbattar> да мне то он не противен
<stolzus> в третьем гноме ещё меньше настроек
<stolzus> и это главная отталкивающая его часть
<stolzus> а после того, как я залез на вики и прочитал, что "минимум настроек - наша политика"
<stolzus> я вспомнил слова Линуса (давно ещё), что разработчики гнома считают пользователей идиотами, не умеющими настраивать под себя
<stolzus> и у меня какая-то неприязнь. KDE в этом плане на порядок лучше
<[Raiden]> в 3 гноме будут расширения. Например там нельзя скрыть верхнюю панель. Но есть расширение которое включает эту возможность и т.д.
<skai> [Raiden]: 3.1.5 релизнулся же вроде
<[Raiden]> Так что может быть оно не совсем безнадежное
<skai> сча пилят 3.2
<skai> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-beta-1-has-been-released.html
<skai> и да фаллабк мод никто не отменял
<[Raiden]> skai: ну да, я думаю в онеирк будет 3.2 а сча если начать юзать бету - это будет как бы не то
<skai> врядли 3.2 успеют
<[Raiden]> можно родмап ихний погуглить
<[Raiden]> но мне лень. Может я ошибаюсь
<stolzus> я бы вообще предпочёл минимальный дистрибутив убунты, с тем, чтобы доставить всё самому
<skai> stolzus: ну так бери минимал исо и ставь
<stolzus> что-то слышал про minimal-core, но не пробовал и не вникал
<skai> stolzus: никто не запрещает
<stolzus> о
<[Raiden]> stolzus: если взять алтернейт сд , то там по ф5 или ф4 - не помню, есть опция устанвоки без гуи.
<stolzus> надо тогда найти
<skai> !minimal
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skai> уже не помню сколько лет он такой
<stolzus> главное, чтобы usb-modeswitch и nm были по-дефолту
<stolzus> а то о нас, 3G-модемщиках, не часто заботятся :)
<skai> в 12 метровом образе?
<skai> он минимал от того, что он минимал
<skai> все остальное из сети
<skai> какой нм?мож тебе еще и иксы с гномом запилить?
<stolzus> не
<stolzus> ну а как я из сетки вытащу, если у меня инета нет
<stolzus> network manager
<Abbattar> да о модемщиках совсем не хотят вспоминать =))
<skai> хош чтото более - бери двд образ.там и текстовый инсталлятор есть
<[Raiden]> если  страшно , приготовь пакеты для сети  что бы доставить если что
<stolzus> с собой если таскать нужное только. выкачать всё, учтя зависимости :)
<[Raiden]> если ставить минимум нм точно не будет
<UNIm95> черт
<UNIm95> попробывал гном3
<UNIm95> что в фоллбэк моде что так
<UNIm95> такое говно
<[Raiden]> 1 дня мало. 1 неделю пробуй. Почитай о расширения, поставь десяток оцени попроубй в работе. Я когда смотрел почти привык
<UNIm95> извините все. просто офигел от кривости такой ос
<[Raiden]> правда всеравно убежал
<UNIm95> *де
<[Raiden]> + первая фактически версия. 3.1 - это так, фигня, 3.2 будет первая стоящая просмотра
<[Raiden]> ну прям как с кде
<sig_wal1> gnome 3.0 != gnome3 ?
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да
<rapidsp> хм... у гном 3 есть разные недостатки, но вот кривизны особой не заметил :)
<[Raiden]> незнаю смогу ли найти, но попробую. СЧа покаду кде4
<UNIm95> rapidsp: кривость в том, что кликнув правой мышки на панель я не могу НИЧЕГО сделать
<JohnDoe_71Rus> lxdeшники есть онлайн?
<UNIm95> ни автоскрытия, ни апплет накинуть
<[Raiden]> Одна из первых версий http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0901/h_1314897280_8199705_a9a207b369.png , и сча можете сравнить сами скриншоты 4.7
<stolzus> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты всё равно спрашивай :)
<skai> UNIm95: альт+клик правой же
<stolzus> как минимум тебя [Raiden] отговорит в пользу другого де :)
<[Raiden]> Я как раз не отговариваю сейчас, защищаю гном.
<UNIm95> skai: не знал. а нах так переделывать? без альта пкм не работает?
<[Raiden]> отговаривать лень. Сами мучайтесь с выбором :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ок. проверьте pcmanfm 0.9.7 падает при правой кнопе мыши на файле/папке. а 0.9.8 вобще не открывает папки
<ex-demon> че за фигня один раз норм устанавливается убунту другой раз с глюками
<rapidsp> UNIm95: это называется не кривость а бай дизайн :) разные вещи
<[Raiden]> Я могу только рассказать о том чем пользую в даннный момент. Если надо и будут какие-то вопросы по кде.
<UNIm95> ex-demon с одного и тогоже диска?
<UNIm95> rapidsp это не дизайн. это говно
<ex-demon> угу с одного и тавоже диска
<ubuntar> сисадмины, помогите советом :) что-то у меня перестали заноситься в лог Xmas-сканы,всякий syn flood и прочая байда,хотя всё без изменений.. Проверяю фаервол извне по той же схеме - в логах тишина...это лечится? :)
<UNIm95> ex-demon диск на самой медленной скорости?
<ubuntar> конфиг http://paste.ubuntu.com/679479/
<ex-demon> записывал диск да на самой медленной скорости Sha-1 проверял после все отлично
<ubuntar> *проферял на grc.com и других сайтах внешних проверок
<ex-demon> и еше бывает при включении криво както отображается кнопка выключения то вабше накладывается на другую панель
<[Raiden]> могу сказат ьчто мне нехватает в кде. нехватает дока в стиле вин7 и апплеты не очень хорошие котоыре могут заменить простую панель задач. + надо бы что бы оно стало ещё шустрей чем 4.7 + бывают моменты нестабильности, правда в основном  в моменты
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ex-demon: винт проверял на ошибки?
<[Raiden]> настройки и при логауте.
<ex-demon> винт и комп все новое проверял на ошибки никаких нету
<[Raiden]> Если это всё пофиксить. Кеды были бы идиальной средой. Т.к. тут есть всё о чем можно мечтать )  Например многие эффекты удачные взяты из компиза, окно в пол экрана как в вин7 при приближении к краю не просто содрано, как в юнити, а доработано
<[Raiden]> можно в пол экрана , можно в четверть
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> идея комнат тоже забавная. Можно допустим сделать стол для работы и при активации его запустятся программы для работы
<[Raiden]> ест ькороче привязка плазмойдов и прикладных програм к комнатам + ещё можно делат ьпривязку к столам. Короче подход совершенно не такой как в гноме.
<serjlefevr> .
<[Raiden]> Даже нету никаких намеков на упрощение. Наоборот очень много настроек и это создает удобство - т.к. не надо городить костыли если эти опции нужны.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: разве до этого нельзя было настроить запуск программ на нужном столе?
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: в гноме - нет, если он с компизом - можно. В гномшелле ещё можно ,если доставить расширение.
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: до чего?
<[Raiden]> и ест ьещё 1 ньюанс
<[Raiden]> если привязать программы к столу, то они там окажутся после из запуска
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rapidsp: до явления KDE который расхваливает [Raiden]:
<[Raiden]> А в случае с комнатой можно сделат ьчто бы программы запускались при её активации.
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: ага, в кде3 тоже было :)
<ex-demon> ну так кто што может сказать
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: привязать к столам вообще - можно было давно. Н оя сравниваю с гномом, а не с вообще.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rapidsp: не верится что в консольной команде автозапуска в гноме нельзя указать рабочий стол
<[Raiden]> нельзя
<[Raiden]> можно сделать правило в компизе, но компиз по сути не является частью проекта гном - это отдельный проект
<rapidsp> JohnDoe_71Rus: просто юзаю кеды и обхожу вопросы веры :)
<[Raiden]> и кстати компиз может использваться в кде тоже и даже брать квиновские декорации
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня с кедами первое впечатление не задалось. с универа
<rapidsp> бывает
<rapidsp> это нормально, меня вот например гном не любит :)
<[Raiden]> в общем можете придумать какой-нить вопрос или опцию связанную с гуи , которую вы видели в каком-нить де или вм.
<[Raiden]> И я скажу есть тут или нет - 99% что есть
<[Raiden]> Прошу это не считать рекламой, скорее рассказом после двухмесячного юза кде.
<hunter-12> кстати, я поставил кде на бунту, а он вытягивает при запуске пол гнома
<[Raiden]> вытягивает куда?
<jillsmitt> в убунте третье ядро уже используется?
<hunter-12> с собой, я имел ввиду запускает
 * jillsmitt юзает кде постоянно и с версии 3
<[Raiden]> наверное в запускаемых приложениях осталось что-то на гтк + я не вижу в этом какой-то проблемы. Например у меня пиджин тут используется и програма cherrytree
<JohnDoe_71Rus> jillsmitt: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<[Raiden]> только тема общая стоит, на данный момент qtcurve
<hunter-12> ага, наутилус, запускаемый с кедами - не проблема..
<rekcuFniarB> jillsmitt: в Oneiric будет, но можно из kernel ppa поставить по ссылке выше, я поставил оттуда 3.0.3, УМВР
<hunter-12> rekcuFniarB: есть смысл ставить?
 * jillsmitt 3.0.4
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: qtcurve быстрее oxygen
<rekcuFniarB> hunter-12: ну у меня были причины. 2.6.38 и 2.6.39 сильно грели проц, а на 2.6.37 были шумы в звуке.
<jillsmitt> почему она не по дефолту...
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: у меня такого нет. запусти systemsettings, там есть запуск и завершение и ещё убедись что папки откываются делфином  - возможно не им - такое бывает когда мног осред стоит
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: че у него?
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: наутилус стартует вроде. Я незнаю
<jillsmitt> О_О
<jillsmitt> это че за бред
<jillsmitt> нафиг наутилус вообще в этой жизни нужен...
<[Raiden]> это вполне нормально
<[Raiden]> я уже ответил как фиксится
<rekcuFniarB> Krusader рулит :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> mc форева
<[Raiden]> каждый про своё. У меня стоит крузейдер и даблкомандер , но я пользуюсь дельфином
<rekcuFniarB> JohnDoe_71Rus: а он умеет показывать картинки прямо в панели?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: дабл не дотягивает до gnome-commander
<[Raiden]> мне он показался более удачным
<[Raiden]> хотя и не нужным
<rekcuFniarB> JohnDoe_71Rus: вот так вот например: http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132de352f5fbxf92c2166.png
<[Raiden]> я могу в дельфине открыт ьтерминал в текущей  папке и копировать файлы тоже. + превью, теги, рейтинг
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rekcuFniarB: в панели не знаю, но в консоли вроде можно научить
<[Raiden]> в общем я незнаю зачем нужен 2-панельник.
<[Raiden]> с клавы правда в них удобно. ф3 там , ф5...
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: видимо их любят олдфаги, пользовавшиеся Norton Commander
<jillsmitt> отдам голос за крусейдер
<jillsmitt> хорошие панельки
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: у меня ради комфорта ftp
<jillsmitt> две панели супер
<jillsmitt> юзабилити круче чем у filezilla
<[Raiden]> у меня стоит файлзилла + там используется избранное
<[Raiden]> хотя да, для фтп удобно
<[Raiden]> ну в общем это уже про фм, не совсем про кде. крузейдера можно и в гноме и в юнити пустить. Так что я афк )
<[Raiden]> немоного офтопа. Неплохой сериал http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2725979
<[Raiden]> научный
<Pavia> Сериал не плохой.
<Pavia> Я тут подумал. А почему поддержка rpm пакетов в убунту не из коробки?
<skai> Pavia: ты только что подал заявку на подтверждение теории дарвина
<jillsmitt> юнити...
<jillsmitt> руки бы оторвал
<solvex> а что и ним не так?
<solvex> я его просто в глаза не видел :)
<Pavia> skai: Смешно:D А всё-таки что мешает добавить такую поддержку?
<Abbattar> лучше не смотреть =))
<skai> Pavia: отсутствие изгибов в твоем мозгу не?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pavia: почему бы красной шапке не добавить поддержку deb из коробки :)
<[Raiden]> Pavia: а зачем тут нужна поддержка рпм?
<solvex> или поддержку setup.exe
<[Raiden]> вообще бывают случаи когда надо зачем-то посмотреть\распаковать рпм. В таком случае его можно доставить. А смотреть например в mc по энтеру
<solvex> даешь универсальную ОС
<Pavia> JohnDoe_71Rus, у красной шапки свой есть, думаю не захотят по маркетинговым соображениям.
<[Raiden]> Это непро линукс
<solvex> я в общем )
<[Raiden]> если говорить об универсальности, то надо закопать и дебиан и убунту. Тут многое что не по LSB включая деб пакеты
<Pavia> [Raiden], по моей статистике праграм с rpm пакетами больше чем c deb.
<solvex> я вот думаю как убунту с ноутам дружит
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pavia: а убунте зачем хотеть rpm?
<solvex> а то лежит тут один без экрана
<solvex> и без зарядки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> solvex: сечас пишу с ноута
<solvex> зарядку заказал, скоро должна прийти
<Pavia> Я тоже с ноута.
<solvex> думаю что с него сделать :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шлюз/роутер
<solvex> я надеюсь есть кабеля dvi\vga на  scart
<victor0000> Pavia: alien ?
<solvex> Pavia: с одной сетевухой?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> может быть медиаплеер если найдешь монитор
<solvex> у меня вроде dir-120 справляется
<solvex> JohnDoe_71Rus: я думаю к телеку
<JohnDoe_71Rus> solvex: на скарт нету
<[Raiden]> Pavia: если знать где искать то их не мало в рпм. Хотя многое конечно изменилось после появления каноникал...
<Pavia> каноникал?
<[Raiden]> Pavia: ест ьвсякие там rpmfind.net , rpm.pbone.net и т.д.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> solvex: сечас уважающий себя телек имеет dvi hdmi и прочее
<solvex> у меня рарититет с RCA, SCART
<[Raiden]> Pavia: да, я считаю что сча действительно может быть много деб пакетов, а до появления убунты рпм уж точно было больше
<solvex> я нашел s-video на ноуте :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> solvex: это шик. раритет только с тюльпанами :) у меня
<solvex> вопросы отпали )
<solvex> JohnDoe_71Rus: я в те времена специально со скартом выбирал
<Pavia> Если раритет то можешь оставить надежу в те времена железо было специфичным и софт в придачу.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> solvex: теперь молись битам и байтам что бы там не совсем тухлая видео была и тянула HD
<JohnDoe_71Rus> Pavia: раритет у него телек
<[Raiden]> в рпм мире поавда косяков полно. 1. есть несколько версий рпм, 2. некотоыре дистрибутивы делают свои патчи и макросы сборки - в итоге если у вас ест ьисходник и спекфайл, вы можете собрать либо 1 командой, либ опосле конкретной правки
<[Raiden]> ВСё ещё усложняется тем что имена пкетов, включая либы не везде одинаковы
<[Raiden]> вот такой вот венигрет
<[Raiden]> но ваще сами по себе спеки понятней чем папка дебиан с кучей мусора. В целом рпм новее и лучше - это моё личное имхо, которое может быть неправильным.
<Pavia> Я не против винегрета. Но что-то создатели ubuntu не поддерживают своё детище не следят за новыми реализами софта в репозитарии. Это удручает.
<solvex> на ноуте ща скажу
<solvex> GF 8400 gs
<hunter-12> в автозапуске нет ничего гтк-шного, дефолтовый файлменеджер- долфин, наутилус запускается
<hunter-12> все, я кажется понял, в чем проблема!
<hunter-12> кде же восстанавливает сессию при запуске?
<Iorik> Pavia: ты путаешь мягкое с теплым. каноникал занимается развитием операционки, а не прикладных программ. это програмеры должны следить за развитием ОСи. а не наоборот
<dzhulk> !last
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='last'
<[Raiden]> Pavia: каноникал как раз следит за нвоыми версиями. Обычно на дажу релиза проследине или предпоследние версии. Такова реальность как бы релизного дистра.  Если нужна постоянная текучка читай про rolling release
<[Raiden]> на дату
<solvex> а как же LTS?
<[Raiden]> ну, исключая лтс ) Хотя там тоже не древний софт, по сравнению с другими дистрами с долгой поддержкой
<[Raiden]> кстати, за счет ппа и гетдеб убунта можно сказат ьчастично  ролинг. Например кде4.7 или гном3.х будут только в октябрьском релизе
<[Raiden]> но их можно и на текущий поставить
<[Raiden]> + куча софта обновляется постоянно за пределами дистра
<[Raiden]> ну, в сторонних репах т.е.
<[Raiden]> Хотя полная свобода выбора версий есть только у тех кто осилил сборку
<[Raiden]> по любому
<[Raiden]> таков линукс
<solvex> в отличие от оффтопика где ссыкотно чота залепить не от производителя и 30 раз проверяешь он ли он
<hunter-12> кто нибудь завел fglrx с 3-им ядром?
<[Raiden]> Ну это да. Хотя опасность словит гадость со стороннего репа впринципе есть
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: когда вышло 3.0 уже заводилось вроде
<hunter-12> скачал с убунтовского http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.0.4-oneiric/
<[Raiden]> с тех пор пару раз уже выходил фглрх
<hunter-12> после установки модуль фглрх не захотел собираться
<solvex> [Raiden]: недаром кто то ляпнул про ой забыл :)
<solvex> аналог пунто
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: видимо нету компилятора или хидеров
<solvex> ну или наоборот
<solvex> я честно хз
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: как все есть, вбокс и еще один модуль собрались же
<solvex> hunter-12: собирай - ошибки кидай
<solvex> !paste > hunter-12
<ubuntuhelp> hunter-12, please see my private message
<[Raiden]> тогда ошибку давай
<[Raiden]> и версию ядра и драйвера
<solvex> [Raiden]: есть список команд?
<solvex> а то я помню собирали всем миром
<solvex> а де я прозевал
<[Raiden]> solvex: на форуме что-то есть
<[Raiden]> просто список ls /usr/bin |less
<solvex> нене
<solvex> бота команд
<hunter-12> http://paste.org.ru/?vhsri4
<[Raiden]> solvex: у меня нет
<hunter-12> фглрх стоит из реп убунты
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<[Raiden]> обнови отсюда , там 8.850
<[Raiden]> возможно этого будет достаточно
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати только 3.0.2 , вы торопитесь )
 * solvex пытает отдуплить версию 3.0.4 при наличии у него 2.6
<hunter-12> я последнее не рц взял
<solvex> или это юнити?
<[Raiden]> solvex: это версия ядра
<[Raiden]> причем ту тюнити
<solvex> а где тогда я проеб.. ошибся?
<[Raiden]> нигде. Хантер просто слил пакет с ппа
<[Raiden]> а в 11.04 2.6.38
<m00nkey> добрый вечер
<solvex> !ССЗБ
<solvex> убили команду бота?
<[Raiden]> !ссзб
<[Raiden]> наверное
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: с репа только fglrx-installer нужен? или подключить и весь X обновить?
<m00nkey> господа, имеет место быть проблема с wine, ставлю замечательную игру Ultima Online под Wine, при выборе места установки вайн ругается на setup.exe  и крашится :( что делать? под мандривой всё было ништяк
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: только он, но можно подключить реп. Кстати там тоже последний
<[Raiden]> есть 8.881
<[Raiden]> !ati
<ubuntuhelp> Руководство установки драйвера для видеокарты ATI: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/установка_драйвера_ati (eng): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI См так же: World of Warcraft с картами ATI: !ati-wow
<solvex> главный принцип админа используй ты - не трожь, если работает
<solvex> не напоминайте про ати
<solvex> оно лежит на подоконнике
<m00nkey> никто ничего не подскажет?
<hunter-12> m00nkey: а какая там была версия вайна?
<hunter-12> [Raiden]: а фиг бы там, все равно не робит
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: фиг знает, читай как другие ставят в гугле
<solvex> >при выборе места установки вайн ругается на setup.exe
<solvex> а что хотя бы консоль говорит?
<hunter-12> ладно, всем пока, я спать, завтра разберусь)
<[Raiden]> hunter-12: значит надо либо последнее либ ооткат ядра. Либо хотя бы почитать инфу к дровам, какое ядро можно использовать с такой версией
<[Raiden]> выше бот выдал линки, там описано как инсталятором амд создать пакеты
<[Raiden]> как 1 из вариантов устанвоки
 * camozzi wine_1.3.13_10.10_i386__SideWebHome.Ru__.deb
<[Raiden]> в кедах пускалка удобная. набираю например che вместо cherrytree и даже не жду пока имя дополнится, сразу энтер
<[Raiden]> если вариантов много, 1 раз выбераешь, будет помнить
<m00nkey> сори что сбежал, свет вырубили, пришлось срочно выключатся
<solvex> СНГ что ли*
<solvex> а не
<solvex> корбина
<solvex> среди ночи
<solvex> свет
<solvex> неверю
<m00nkey> ребят, кто подскажет почему wine может ругатся на файл setup.exe во время выбора папки установки?
<solvex> любое отключение в пределах мкада - неверю
<m00nkey> )
<solvex> логи есть?
<m00nkey> я даже не в москве)
<solvex> хотя бы консольные
<m00nkey> щя
<solvex> я курну )
<[Raiden]> m00nkey: может ругаться потому, что вайн != 100% копия виндовс апи.  + либ многих не имеет в комплекте. И самое главное -есть appdb на сайте вайна и там обычно пишут как ставить
<Nor8> m00nkey: Версия вайна какая?
<only_you> хм..а 1-ая бета ниче так
<Nor8> only_you: Ниче хорошего? )))
<only_you> та неплохо
<only_you> только даш мне не нравится
<only_you> совсем
<only_you> меню гномовское на панели удобнее
<only_you> с флешки запускал
<Nor8> only_you: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html Не пробовал в классик режиме запустить?
<only_you> 3д заработало с коробки
<only_you> нвидиа
<only_you> неа
<only_you> юнити 3д
<only_you> пару раз только упал центр приложений убунту
<Nor8> ЧТо за юнити 3д?
<only_you> все работает довольно бістро
<only_you> шустрее чем 11.04
<only_you> имхо
<Nor8> only_you:  НУ это и понятно
<solvex> я как то дальше 10,04 носа не сую
<only_you> либреоффис секунді 1.5-2 запускался
<solvex> как то любознаетельность пропала
<only_you> фф 7 шустрій
<solvex> после про{пи|жи}тых выходный в конторе
<only_you> гг
<m00nkey> http://sync.in/s5PII5mISb вот лог, хз куда было запостить)
<m00nkey_> wine 1.2.2. версии
<m00nkey_> ставлил этот же самый клиент на мандриве, помойму 1.3 версии вайн там был, но не уверен
<m00nkey_> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<m00nkey_> http://paste.pro/4835885 вот лог из терминала, так он более читаемый
<Nor8> Релиз каедидаты отменили же в убунте?
<Nor8> кандидаты*
<m00nkey_> нет никаких не у кого предполодений?
<dmay> есть предположение что вайн не нужен, но это мало кому интересно :/
<only_you> dmay: и флеш туда же)
<m00nkey> почему не нужен?
<dmay> only_you: не совсем, флеш не есть идеологически неправильная и вредная фича. это всего лишь сборище глюков
<only_you> реализация же..
<dmay> m00nkey: а зачем он?
<solvex> dmay: после того как будет рассмотрено два приложения для организации бизнеспа в РФ и будет выбрано хотя бы одно - ваше предложение будет рассмотрено
<dmay> only_you: реализация через известное место не подразумевает ненужности. всегда есть какая то вероятность, что девелопер исправится
<solvex> бизнеса*
<dmay> solvex: ась?
<dmay> рашшифруй?
<solvex> ну я расшифровывыл ваше фразу
<dmay> стандарт де-факто в Росии нынче это 1С. и что?
<solvex> сам
<solvex> ну да
<dmay> да фраза понятна. не понятно при чем она тут
<solvex> самый лучший ответ "и ЧО?"
<dmay> не ну действительно, что ты этим сказать то хотел?
<solvex> [23:42:44] <dmay> есть предположение что вайн не нужен, но это мало кому интересно :/
<solvex> [23:44:59] <solvex> dmay: после того как будет рассмотрено два приложения для организации бизнеспа в РФ и будет выбрано хотя бы одно - ваше предложение будет рассмотрено
<dmay> что есть нищебродские бизнесы, которые жмотятся на мс акшн пак?
<solvex> это твое будущее
<dmay> solvex: это было не "предложение", а "предположение"
<dmay> ась?
<solvex> ок
<dmay> ты загадками говоришь :/
<solvex> пусть будет предположение
<solvex> это ничего не меняет
<dmay> так что ты сказать то хотел?
<solvex> что вайн как ни крути - нужен
<dmay> зачем?
<solvex> понятно
<solvex> дурачка включил?
<solvex> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<dmay> приведи пример адекватного и оправданного применения, когда не оказывается что проще и дешевле использовать оффтопик?
<dmay> solvex: жаловаться побежал? то есть сказать всё таки нечего?
<solvex> ты цены видел?
<solvex> на оффтопик
<solvex> 5-6к
<[Raiden]> dmay: запустить какой-нить 1.6 кс или косм. рейнджеров можно без офтопика. Это впринципе+. А в продакшене вайн имхо не нужен даже даром )
<dmay> экшн пак (15 емнип машин + пара серверов в контору) - порядка 20тр в год нынче
<solvex> это в стране "Москва" это могут себе позволить
<dmay> если контора не может потратить на себя 20тр в год - у меня для неё плохие новости...
<solvex> да? она не живет в Маскве?
<solvex> да для нее это плохие новости
<skai> @voice solvex
<dmay> [Raiden]: так запускать кс и рандеров тоже не нужно. лучше пойти погулять, например :3
<solvex> понятно
<solvex> это был типа ложный вЫЗОВ ДА?
<dmay> solvex: нюню. в казанабаде пользовали ещё когда он 10 стоил, лет пять назад. так что не надо про нерезиновск ;)
<dmay> тьфу. обиделся чтоль?
<skai> @voice solvex
<[Raiden]> dmay: ну всякое бывает. лучше вообще отдыхать без компутеров и выкинуть их нахрен что бы уж наверняка.
<[Raiden]> но.. нам уже поздно, мы уже в компутере
<[Raiden]> :)
<dmay> re > solvex: нюню. в казанабаде пользовали ещё когда он 10 стоил, лет пять назад. так что не надо про нерезиновск ;)
<solvex> дмай я просто не первый год здесь
<dmay> [Raiden]: будь мужиком, воспитывай силу воли! XD
<dmay> solvex: где "здесь", дорогой мой олдфаг?
<solvex> и я вижу
<solvex> на этом канад
<solvex> ле
<skai> когда у людей заканчиваются аргументы - они напирают на олдфажество
<solvex> какие аргументы?
<dmay> solvex: вот вот. какие ваши аргументы что вайн нужен?
<solvex> выше
<skai> dmay: неспособность купить инструменты же
<dmay> бизнесу дешевле купить оффтопик, чем держать пряморукого линуксоадмина. следующий?
<skai> он просто никогда не смотрел бухгалтерские документы и не знает об оборотах средней фирмочки
<solvex> те самые которые вы попросили обьяснить
<dmay> solvex: бизнесу дешевле купить оффтопик, чем держать пряморукого линуксоадмина. следующий?
<solvex> средней?
<solvex> я сказал средней?
<skai> самой средненькой.я не говорю про палатки в переходе (твой уровень).я про среднюю фирму, которая может арендовать офис, поставить три компа и работать
<camozzi> dmay: пряморукого линуксоадмина... таких ещё поискать надо, имхо
<solvex> офис?
<mva> нет
<solvex> зачем
<dmay> camozzi: а уж сколько они едят... я-ж гвоорю - оффтопик дешевле. кк минимум для бухов.
<mva> camozzi: если не путать "линуксоадмина" и "школоло-убунтоида", то искать не надо
<dmay> mva: так мы именно про пряморуких же
<mva> повторю, если не путать эникея и админа, то любой админ — пряморукий
<mva> проблема в том, что эникеев в 20 раз больше
<|solvex|> я вижу вы где то пропустили МАЛЫЙ бизнес?
<skai> @voice solvex
<|solvex|> не
<skai> @voice |solvex|
<|solvex|> с палками
<dmay> |solvex|: малый не значит нищебродский
<|solvex|> как то сразу перекинулись на средний
<dmay> так, на этом я вас оставляю
<|solvex|> а ок
<|solvex|> понятно
<mva> @mode +q *!*solvex@*
<dmay> skai: не бань его ещё часик, я коро вернусь :3
<skai> |solvex|: малому бизнесу (твоим палаткам в переходе) даж 1с не нужно
<mva> skai: у меня малый бизнес
<mva> даже без палаток
<mva> но некий аналог 1с (кстати, поискать надо) таки нужен
<mva> ибо магазин
<skai> вот малый бизнес и до сих пор не нашел аналог бузгалтерской проги
<skai> !pm > |solvex|
<ubuntuhelp> |solvex|, please see my private message
<mva> потому что так надо
<mva> :)
<mva> оно, вообще, не мне, а жене надо :)
<rapidsp> а этот апельсин или как его? не?
<mva> ананас, вроде звалось
<mva> но я сам не лучше твоего помню их названия
<skai> !pm > |solvex|
<ubuntuhelp> |solvex|, please see my private message
<rapidsp> или ананас :)
<mva> и тем паче места где искать
<mva> да и без этого пока хватает забот
<skai> |solvex|: с первого раза ты не понял намек, что ты ошибаешься в ключах?
<|solvex|> можно было и по человечески сказать не?
<mva> |solvex|: тебе три раза по-человечески сказали
<|solvex|> я не с вами разговаривал в привате?
<skai> зачем?я все таки считаю, что у среднего человека iq больше, чем у таракана. если объяснять все, что можно понять и самому, просто подумав - этож всех приравнивать к тараканам
<|solvex|> хотя разговаривал понятие условное
<mva> ты бы получил те же ответы, если бы пытался написать без спроса мне
<mva> так что разница нулевая
<mva> если ты нарушаешь сетевой этикет — нет смысла ныть, что тебе грубо ответили
<skai> mva: вообще то бот у нас вежливый:)бот грубо отвечать не умеет
<mva> skai: умеет :) Просто редко делает :)
<skai> mva: ты снова учил бота говорить гадости?
<|solvex|> после того как считаешь что тебя лишили права разговаривать, неизвестно за что  как то сложно считать сетевой этикет чем то правильным
<|solvex|> скай, можно кусочек привата?
<skai> почему же лишили?
<camozzi> skai: главное мегахал время от времени чистить от дряни ;-)
<ubuntuhelp> да-да, я умею говорить гадости :)
<skai> тебе просто ограничили возможность снимать предупреждение путем простого перелогина
<|solvex|> то не перелогин :(
<skai> mva: удаленное управление ботом мы проходили
<mva> ;)
<|solvex|> то десктоп и мобилка :(
<mva> ты на десктопе перелогинивался
<skai> |solvex|: ага.и все с одного ip
<|solvex|> но! ты мог это сказать?
<mva> |solvex|: сейчас получишь бан
<|solvex|> skai: wifi уже убили?
<mva> за нарушение пункта правил об обсуждении действий модератора
<skai> |solvex|: ты сначала с десктопа на мобилку, потом на десктоп, потом снова на мобилку
<skai> mva: 2.6
<skai> mva: но даж бан не нужен.дотаточно отобрать войс:)
<skai> ладно.вы веселитесь.а я спать пошел
<stolzus> да, давайте тему сменим
<|solvex|> вот как то так
<stolzus> приятной ночи, скай
<|solvex|> я и мобилка
<|solvex|> можете даже клиенты проверить
<stolzus> а то нет ничего хуже, чем выяснять, кто виноват :)
<|solvex|> просто обидно позвал опов на "холиварное замечание" а предупрежден я
<stolzus> бывает
<stolzus> я вот как-то осу из бочки вытащил, чтобы не утонула, а она меня ужалила :)
<stolzus> знаешь как обидно было :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Так то лечебный был укус )))
<stolzus> ага :)
<stolzus> я себя так же успокаивал :)
<[Raiden]> 3.1.5 это тестовый гном, в релизе всетаки должен быть 3.2
<stolzus> кстати, 11.10 уже пробовал кто-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> выше обсуждали...
<stolzus> я только что пришёл, у нас гроза была
<Nor8> YНе запускается что то 11.10 на квм, висит и все
<stolzus> в двух словах - как?
<[Raiden]> в двух словах : жди октябрь
<Nor8> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/09/ubuntu-1110-beta-1-has-been-released.html  Вот так, в двух английских словах
<[Raiden]> кедоводам наверное проще. там та же версия что и бэкпортах по 11.04...
<[Raiden]> под
<[Raiden]> а юнити видимо в данный момент на тестовом гноме, т.к. 3.2 ещё не вышел
<[Raiden]> угу 3.1.5
<[Raiden]> советую подождать )
<stolzus> оке
<Amblnb> Позно, роут ушол в ребут ((
<dmay> я снова с вами!
<dmay> skai|offline: где мой поциент, негодяй, я же просил беречь и хранить (((
<ubuntar> ну что,сисадмины не подошли ещё? ))
<ubuntar> ... сисадмины, помогите советом :) что-то у меня перестали заноситься в лог Xmas-сканы,всякий syn flood и прочая байда,хотя всё без изменений,должно записываться .. Проверяю фаервол извне по той же схеме - в логах тишина...это
<ubuntar> лечится? :)
<ubuntar> конфиг http://paste.ubuntu.com/679479/проверял на grc.com и других сайтах внешних проверок
<DarthGrey> сисадмины спят уже)
<ubuntar> блин,я уже целый день стучусь то в #netfilter то в #ubuntu все молчат как партизаны))
<Es6> дык им на работу завтра :-)
<DarthGrey> они сперва на работе, потом с виски-пиво, потом спят))
<ubuntar> не, крутые сисадмины имеют ненормированный рабочий день)
<Es6> может лучше в гуглу и в маны стучать? :-)
<ubuntar> да гугл тоже как-то молчит..
<DarthGrey> гугл круглосуточный консультант-админ))
<Es6> ого... значит я крутой сисадмин!
<ubuntar> значит да
<Es6> ну если гугл молчит значит причины три!
<Es6> 1. Это слишком просто 2. Это никому нинадо 3. Синтаксическая ошибка в конфите
<Es6> конфиге*
<Es6> зачастую 3 на первом месте
<ubuntar> в том то и дело,что раньше писалось,и я ничего не менял
<ubuntar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/679479/
<ubuntar> уровень лога 2 по идее должно..
<ubuntar> это же critical вроде
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31658
<only_you> gnome 3.2 != 3 ? :-D
<[Raiden]> судя по кде. 3.7+ = 3
<[Raiden]> :)
<only_you> гг
<only_you> 3.2 будет в 11.10?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> пока там 3.1.5
<only_you> ага, бету смотрел
<shelest> скажите а слака еще жива?
<[Raiden]> lf
<[Raiden]> yes
<[Raiden]> Но лучше не парить себе мозг всякой древней фигней
<[Raiden]> смотри что новое\реально развивается. Кроме убунты, наверное арч, федора,  опенсусе. Даже незнаю что ещё
<[Raiden]> Кажыдй будет хвалить своё
<Wormad> Доброго времени суток, ребят подскажите как определить количество строк в файле.
<[Raiden]> Wormad: cat /etc/fstab |wc -l
<Wormad> я пробовал cstr=$(wc -l $todo) но он еще и имя файла выводит(
<Wormad> ща попробую... твой вариант
<[Raiden]> wc -l  /etc/fstab |awk '{print $1}'
<[Raiden]> 1 из самых простых способов деления строки по разделителям. По умолчанию пробел
<Wormad> Количество строк:3 /home/qaz/todo
<[Raiden]> не cat /etc/fstab |wc -l  имя не выводит
<[Raiden]> а для твоего вариант смотри про авк выше
<[Raiden]> можно и без кат впринципе
<[Raiden]> wc -l  </etc/fstab
<Wormad> во спс... (cstr=$(cat $todo |wc -l))
<[Raiden]> я для заметок и т.д. вот что юзаю http://www.giuspen.com/cherrytree/ , хотя раньше тоже скрипт был )
<Wormad> да я с notify-send связываю
<Wormad> не чери слишком навороченный, мне так, напоминалочку ненавязчивую...
<Wormad> хотя програмулина достойна внимания) спс
<zapik> кто-нибудь, кроме меня, пробовал в качестве подставки для wifi антенны использовать кальян ?
<Wormad> а еще такой вопрос, чатбот для пиждина в природе существует?
<Wormad> zapik  возможно)
<[Raiden]> у меня чего-то в фф не работает увеличение видео на ютубе  кнопка экспанд
<[Raiden]> не сталкивались?
<ZaPik> это все фф. хромиум не страдает)
<ZaPik> флэш плеер обнови
<[Raiden]> в опере ок
<[Raiden]> думаю это не плагин виноват
<[Raiden]> они один юзают
<ZaPik> кнопка хпнд внутри плагина находится. фф перезагружал?
<ZaPik> размер окна изменить еще можно попробовать, на весь экран там..
<[Raiden]> угу. не помогает. плагин я думаю самый свежий
<[Raiden]> с ппа
<ZaPik> х64 небось?
<[Raiden]> да
<[Raiden]> уже года 3 как
<ZaPik> flash-plugin-installer переустанови. вроде так пакет зовется
<[Raiden]> Ну я же сакзал что в други браузерах ок с тем же плагином
<[Raiden]> кажется я не 1 такой
<[Raiden]> https://support.mozilla.com/en-US/questions/809179
<[Raiden]> с чистым профилем фф работает. Ксяк видимо какой-то в фф есть. Буду чистить свой профиль
<[Raiden]> пофиксил траблу эту
<Wormad1> Raiden как пофиксил?
<[Raiden]> стоит плагин https everyvhere  там надо 1 галку снять с  ytimg.com
<[Raiden]> от этого косяк
<[Raiden]> оказалос не фф виноват и не адобе )
<Wormad1> да ты всегда шифруешься)
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-02
<NoOova> Господа! чем отличается блочное устройство от файла?
<IchEsseDichAuf> файл лежит в файловой системе
<NoOova> а блочное устройство нет?
<NoOova> дану
<IchEsseDichAuf> а блочное устройство нет.
<IchEsseDichAuf> хотя в юниксе и блочное устройство файл.
<NoOova> всмысле в юниксе?
<IchEsseDichAuf> In UNIX Everything is a File
<NoOova> ок. конкретнее Linux 2.6
<NoOova> блочное устройство разве не файл? O_o
<IchEsseDichAuf> файл
<NoOova> не уловил логики
<IchEsseDichAuf> блочное устройство интерфейс к какому либо устройству, которое работает с блоками.
<IchEsseDichAuf> по сути к нему можно обращаться как к файлу, то есть к нему есть путь. /dev/cdrom
<IchEsseDichAuf> файл может быть хоть чем в никсах
<NoOova> IchEsseDichAuf: да я читал эти фразы на вики и xgu
<NoOova> щас сооббражу
<NoOova> т.е. это частный случай файла?
<IchEsseDichAuf> те файлы, про которые же думаешь ты, если не понимаешь что такое  блочное устройство, это кусок данных где-либо.
<IchEsseDichAuf> s/кусок/куски/
<NoOova> подзабыл где используются регулярки вида флаги/строка/замена
<NoOova> можешь тогда на вопросик ответить?
<IchEsseDichAuf> sed
<NoOova> вот допустим есть файл. допустимон называется /myfile.img и забит рандомными данными на 1 ги
<NoOova> 1 гиг
<IchEsseDichAuf> в никсах просто можно обращаться к блочному устройству, так же, как обращаются к файлам. так лучше?
<NoOova> в нём есть файловая система
<NoOova> допустим ext3
<skai> ghbvjynbheq tuj
<IchEsseDichAuf> да, у тебя файл с файловой системой.
<skai> примонтируй его
<NoOova> зачем нужна опция -o loop при монтировании этого файла (фс в нем) в директорию
<NoOova> изи зачем делать losetup /dev/loopX файл
<IchEsseDichAuf> используется интерфейс loop
<NoOova> воот
<NoOova> делается блочное устройство
<NoOova> а зачем если можно так работать?
<IchEsseDichAuf> так нельзя.
<NoOova> почему если и то и то файл
<IchEsseDichAuf> что для тебя является файлом?
<NoOova> всё
<NoOova> ну вообще логично что файл это жлемент файловой системы
<NoOova> элемент*
<IchEsseDichAuf> да.
<IchEsseDichAuf> а теперь твой вопрос.
<NoOova> вроде начинаю понимать
<NoOova> просто маунт работает с блочными устройствами только
<NoOova> видимо
<IchEsseDichAuf> да.
<IchEsseDichAuf> ему нужен интерфейс.
<NoOova> а это не настоящий файл а просто представление его как файла
<IchEsseDichAuf> да.
<NoOova> т.е. чтобы можно былопотрогать
<IchEsseDichAuf> именно.
<NoOova> а почему тогда утилиты типа dd или cat работают и с тем и с тем?
<NoOova> внутри они как то отличают файл от блочного устройства?
<NoOova> или за них жто делает ядро
<IchEsseDichAuf> они наверно работают с потоками. им возможно всё равно, классический файл перед ними или блочное устройство.
<NoOova> (предположение. Если программе нужен файл, её можно дать как файл так и блочное устройство. однако если ей нужно блочное устройство, файл не подойдёт. только блочное устройство)
<IchEsseDichAuf> система сама выводим им поток данных, с которым они и работают.
<IchEsseDichAuf> я думаю так как-то это.
<NoOova> IchEsseDichAuf: спасибо большое
<NoOova> стало яснее хотя очень интересно как оно работает
<IchEsseDichAuf> не за что.
<NoOova> подскажите ещё кто нибудь!
<NoOova> дебиан6. пускает по ssh с задержкой секунды в 3, и по фтп с задержкой в секунды 3
<NoOova> веб гразится нормально
<mortuary> добрый день
<mortuary> прошу совета - как лучше поставить 11.10 beta, но сохранить все имеющиеся программы?
<skai> mortuary: во сне
<mortuary> skai, никак? даже если хоум на отдельном разделе?
<skai> mortuary: намекну. само слово бета,а также переход на гтк 3 обещает тебе определенные сексуальные девиации
<skai> так что лучше уж ты во сне побалуйся этим
<mortuary> ммм... секас)
<skai> или предохраняйся виртуалками
<mortuary> хочется основную же уже
<mortuary> skai, интересно тогда, а как вообще офф обновление будет проходить?
<skai> как обычно.скачал образ.поставил:)синхронизировал хромого, да перенс профиль пиджина и вичата
<mortuary> а с остальным добром как быть?)
<skai> а остальное добро и дефолтное хорошее
<mortuary> на омгубунту выглядит симпатево, плюшек прибавили, особенно мне нравится, что они 2Д в коробку запихнули
<[v-8]_jupiter> Мож кто знает. Как в cpanel скинуть пароль
<[v-8]_jupiter> из ssh
<[v-8]_jupiter> или подскажите где имейл прописать на который уходит письмо для смены пароля
<Ilshat> привет. как копировать папку в другое место?
<Ilshat> консольно. какие параметры для cp нужны?
<skai> man cp
<Ilshat> да это я и сам знаю
<Ilshat> -r нужен
<Ilshat> просто как то мне запомнилось -d -r вот и не получалось. а -d оказывается не --directory
<amgarching> cp -a from to
<Ilshat> cp -r from to , я так скопировал. проблем не было
<SkyRaider1> всем привет :)
<Ilshat> привет
<SkyRaider1> тут есть кто из новосибирска?)
<|rapidsp|> SkyRaider1: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=213.0
<Es6> как узнать возможные цвета xterm?
<snwbrdr> всем привет
<snwbrdr> кто поднимал две DIT на одном сервере openldap c динамическим конфигом ?
<skai> Пересмотрено содержимое образа DVD для настольных систем. Кроме традиционного CD теперь будет поставляться небольшой DVD-образ, размером 1.5 Гб, который будет включать все языковые пакеты и некоторые дополнительные
<skai> приложения, такие как Inkscape, GIMP, Pitivi и полный вариант LibreOffice;
<skai> ух ти:)
<Es6> и все нахаляву!
<dmay> 1.5?  а чего не 2.4? один фиг же полную болванку жечь :/
<Es6> забываете про товарищей из деревни :-)
<sig_wal1> dmay: чтобы 3 ещё осталось !
<dmay> в деревне болванки только на 1.5? О_О
<Es6> для них каждый грамм свободного софта - монета
<Es6> да там специальные болванки :-)
<dmay> sig_wal1: порнушку хранить штоле?
<Es6> да, один ролик
<Es6> а... не, вот мы и выяснили, это что бы на диск с бунтой можно было еще и порнушку положить :-)
<dmay> ертелеком крыски... вот уййду вот к пчелайну, что они без меня делать будут?
<sig_wal1> то же, что и с тобой
<dmay> плин, а я надеялся что горевать и плакать :/
<dcromster1> добречка!
<dmay> dcromster1: что сломал?
 * sig_wal1 с удивлением обнаружил в чруте /media/stor/debian не дебиан, а убунту, и теперь думает, откуда она там взялась
<gim_> А у нас есть один провайдер который будет ещё уговаривать остаться =)
<dcromster1> За давностью забыл как отключать запрос пароля gnome keyring wallet
<sig_wal1> читал про буржуйских кабельных провов. у них бывают такие контракты, что при отключении ещё и штраф придётся платить.
<sig_wal1> баксов 200
<dcromster1> dmay не сломал еще. наоборот поставил :)
<[Raiden]> Интересно, что побудило гномеров делать формат дконф бинарным
<[Raiden]> ну хмл  в гконфе ладно - это ещё можно было читать и парсить. А с бинарник? Сразу 99% утилит по работе с текстом стали мертвыми. Весь юникс лайк.
 * [Raiden] поныл иполегчало
<D4rkMist>  Could not find a JavaScript runt
<D4rkMist> как исправить??
<dcromster1> Так чтож, никто не подскажет как отключить gnome keyring wallet ?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: кто пишет этот текст?
<[Raiden]> D4rkMist: может просто надо яву доставить?
<D4rkMist> как
<[Raiden]> Я плохо помню, помню только , что оно ставится вместе с пакетом ubuntu-restricted-extras а как отдельно не помню
<[Raiden]> + может быть не в этом причина
<D4rkMist> gem install execjs
<D4rkMist> )))
<dmay> вот я спросил фигпоймичо про фигпоймикого, а теперь лыблюсь что эти тупый линупсятники не смогли придумать ответ, луууузеры
<[Raiden]> Вот для кого пишут гном3 http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/31658_1314909818.jpg
<dmay> лол
<D4rkMist> как знать яваскрипт стоит или нет??
<Ilshat> D4rkMist, браузер какой
<D4rkMist> мне не для браузера а для системы
<gim_> D4rkMist: Зайди на 2ip.ru , если выключен там будет предупреждение
<D4rkMist> да нет мне для системы нужны
<D4rkMist> рельсы ругаются
<D4rkMist> Сould not find a JavaScript runtime
<D4rkMist> (
<[Raiden]> aptitude search sun-java6
<[Raiden]> ест ьвроде ещё опен
<[Raiden]> aptitude search sun-java - так лучше, вдруг у тебя 5
<[Raiden]> я думаю надо sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts  это ставить
<Ilshat> опен лучше не ставить
<DDDD> âñåì çäðàñòè! ÿ íîâè÷åê â linuxe, ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà Ubuntu êàê ñåðâåð äëÿ 1Ñ 8 íîðì áóäåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DDDD! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> [Raiden]: ты в советах учитывай, что аптитюд выпилили после 10.04
<[Raiden]> skai: ответ про апт был бы неверным, т.к. апт-кэш непоказывает в поиск установлено или нет. А спросили как узнат ьустановлено или нет
<[Raiden]> вот так вот
<[Raiden]> 1. отвечаю как могу. 2. ты вообще никак не отвечаешь, только критикуеш ьменя каждый день
<DDDD> âñåì çäðàñòè! ÿ íîâè÷åê â linuxe, ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà Ubuntu êàê ñåðâåð äëÿ 1Ñ 8 íîðì áóäåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DDDD! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<skai> [Raiden]: ага.совсем ну никак не отвечаю.как скажешь, мой подслеповатый товарищ:)
<DDDD> âñåì çäðàñòè! ÿ íîâè÷åê â linuxe, ïîäñêàæèòå ïîæàëóéñòà Ubuntu êàê ñåðâåð äëÿ 1Ñ 8 íîðì áóäåò?
<ubuntuhelp> DDDD! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> DDDD: use utf8 or webchat
<[Raiden]> skai: на команду с аптитудой консоль выплюнет как её поставить, т.к. команды нет
<[Raiden]> так что всё ок
<[Raiden]> кстати не ясно почему отпилили аптитуду , а не апт
<[Raiden]> наверное из тех же соображений какие сейчас модные - юзеру всё сложно
<skai> они и синаптик сча выпиливают
<gim_> [Raiden]: Я больше не могу понять почему нельзя было оставить и то и другое
<[Raiden]> это несекрет. Им ударило в голову что главное - это сд версия и постоянно места нехватает
<[Raiden]> в других дистрах обычно немного другой приоритет. Фулл - двд, а сд считаются лайвами для пробы с возможностью установки
<skai> ну как впринципе и с 11.10 в убунте
<skai> есть расширенный двд
<skai> и есть ливцд
<[Raiden]> может оно верно, т.к. сд быстрее качать когда дорогой инет, но потом всеравно юзеру что-то качать )
<DDDD> всем здрасти!Ubuntu как сервер под 1С8 норм будет или лучше на винде делать?
<[Raiden]> Ну да, двд есть, и это хорошо. Он кстати сразу лучше чем сд, т.к. там репозиторий майн - что удобно если сети сразу нет + там и текстовый и графический установщики.
<skai> [Raiden]: и в итоге ты качаешь 700м сд + 300 метров прог (максимум), или двд на 4.3гб с стопицот не нужных тебе пакетов
<skai> [Raiden]: они ж еше 1.5гб двд запускают
<skai> с полной либрой, гимпами и прочим выпильством
<[Raiden]> графический правда всетаки расчитан на сд, что бы развернуть имидж и всё ) В других дистрах обычно ещё есть выбор пакетов
<skai> графический олицетворяет собой прицип KISS
<[Raiden]> skai: ну, никогда незнаешь что может оказаться нужным ) Я за то что бы было перебор. СЧитаю что перебор по функциям или по количеству программ и т.д. всегода лучше чем минимализм.
<[Raiden]> Что бы внезапно не дергаться , когда надо, а нету
 * [Raiden] запасливый
<[Raiden]> ^)
<skai> ну я в моих гребенях предпочитаю сд+потом доустановить и если что - /var/cache/apt/archive сохранить
<[Raiden]> Так, я убежал. Пока ещё день надо проветрить мозги )
<skai> ибо интернетушка тут....
<SkyRaider1> ребят..я хотел бы узнать ваше мнение о MeeGo
<SkyRaider1> услышал, что она сделана на базе линукса.но какая то она телефонная?).типа для нетбуков)
<tal> кто первый альтернативный слушает?
<SkyRaider1> я)
<dmay> SkyRaider1: миго всё. /thread
<dmay> tal: радивы с телевидинями не нужны. /thread
<dmay> ещё концептуальные вопросы у кого нить есть? :3
<tal> ыыыыы
<AndreX> приветы
<ivan1> Ку
<dmay> AndreX: что сломал?
<AndreX> dmay: пока ничего))
<dmay> а чего пришёл?
<AndreX> dmay: захотел и пришол.....
<dmay> ага. будешь мешаться умнынм дяденькам помогать нубам?
<dmay> я за бан.
<AndreX> отпуск закончился, вобщем, бан тебе штоль?
<dmay> типа "нет, ты дурак"? я думал такие отмазки ещё во втором-третьем классе забывают.
<AndreX> не меня не зафлудиш, сомной такие фокусы не катят))
<dmay> все так говорят
<dmay> вчера один тоже так говорил. и в течении минут 10 разматерился :/
<Novruz> vsem privevt
<Novruz> est kto svobodniy
<Novruz> ?
<Novruz> nujna pomosh
<gim_> По-русски пожалуйста =)
<Novruz> сорри
<Novruz> нужна помощь просто
<Novruz> я новичок
<tal> lfdfq e;t) yt nzyb)
<Novruz> :)
<Novruz> хочу установить в Вайне ДЛЛ библеотеку и ie6
<Novruz> почему то дает ошибку не понятную
<SkyRaider1> Друзья.что вы думаете о MeeGo?
<SkyRaider1> !meego
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='meego'
<Novruz> вsha1sum mismatch! Rename /home/novruz/.cache/winetricks/ie6/ie60.exe and try again.
<Novruz> может кто знает?
<SkyRaider1> э?
<SkyRaider1> экзэшник).ты через вино чтоли
<Novruz> ну да
<Novruz> почему ту не берет его
<SkyRaider1> хм..
<SkyRaider1> а вопрос.зачем тебе осёл щестой в линуксе!?)
<[Raiden]> Чего там знать. Написано же. sum mismatch! Rename and try again
<tal> скачал natty narwhal. реально ли с этого образа обновить мою 10.04?
<[Raiden]> tal: нет
<[Raiden]> хотя может и да, если это alternate cd
<[Raiden]> tal: есть ли смысл сча прыгать, за два месяца до онеирка?
<copyerfiled> Добрый вечер. если я добавил задание черезер crontab -e будет ли оно выполняться без перезагрузки компьютера?
<tal> [Raiden] ну... это трафейная флешка с нарвалом)
<[Raiden]> copyerfiled: да
<copyerfiled> [Raiden]:  спасибо
<d_may> бу!
<d_may> втф
<dmay> во, теперь бу!
<skai> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/407111.php
<skai> яблоки наверное искренне не понимают, почему это звучит так странно
<Alagos> Добрый вечер. В меню "приложения" сверху отображается только центр приложений. Как вернуть как было? Простое обнуление панелей пробовал gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<[Raiden]> гном2 или юнити?
<[Raiden]> и панель прибивал или релогин делал после команды?
<Alagos> гном 2
<Alagos> Прибивал панель
<Alagos> Я до этого ставить еще начинал win2-7 или как то так. Вот после этого так себя панель ведёт... Не знаю как побороть...
<Alagos> Команда приведённая выше полностью обнуляет панель или как?
<[Raiden]> а.. всё
<Es6> всегда есть радикальный метод, удаление конфигов и перелогин :-)
<[Raiden]> дело в том что сброс панелей возвращает только апплеты по умоолчанию
<Alagos> Так я удалял конфиги
<[Raiden]> а то что отображается в меню...
<[Raiden]> это уже другая история. Сча скажу что грохнуть
<Alagos> Все, всем спасибо, пошел нетрадиционным для себя методом - залез в гуишные настройки и восстановил все по дефолту)
<Alagos> Но ты все-равно скажи, а то не тру-линукс-вей это
<Es6> руки оторвать за такое!
<[Raiden]> mv ~/.config/menus ~/.menus-bak  ; killall gnome-panel
<[Raiden]> это 100 пудов вернет дефолтыне меню
<Alagos> Спасибо
<Alagos> !
<Alagos> А как посмотреть где конфиги проги лежат? :)
<[Raiden]> ну незнаю
<Es6> обычно в конце манов
<Alagos> Ты гуглил или просто посмотрел?
<[Raiden]> проще всег огугльнуть или спросить.  Но если нету источников инфы и документиции (где не редко это описано). То надо создавать чистого юзера, пускать прогу, потом смотреть либо все что в хомомпапке, либо поиском по дате создания
<[Raiden]> или если текстовый конфиг. Вбиваешь в рогу какой-нить бред и по нему грепаешь
<[Raiden]> прогу
<[Raiden]> кстати могу вас обрадовать, дконф в гнм3 бинарный. Ресстр свершился.
<[Raiden]> реестр*
<Es6> гномоюзер всегда на это знает ответ! А реестр-то не системный :-)
<[Raiden]> в винде он кстати двойной. в регэдит видно как разделы, но реально несколько файло
<[Raiden]> в
<[Raiden]> системный и не только )
<[Raiden]> вот дконф можно назвать как и не только
<[Raiden]> но от этого не легче
<Es6> а бинарный это видно для быстродействия
<hookah> всем приветы
<[Raiden]> это означает что будет парсер и чистилка как минимум. А с текст можно парсить тем, что и так влинукс используется греп\авк и т.д.
<Es6> дык давно есть
<[Raiden]> Я бы не сказал что кде сильно тормозит - тут конфиги вида x=y
<[Raiden]> текст
<Es6> ну значит они планируют толстеть
<Es6> или.. эта.. ониже ОС делают, видимо зачин :-)
<[Raiden]> в общем линукс однозначн оменяется. юникс лайк - это толь кочастично про линукс.
<andrey_> linux is dead
<Es6> дык это какбе всегда было понятно
<[Raiden]> не, он просто становитсяф другой. И не факт что лучше.
<andrey_> я думал что быстрее микрософт перейдет на кейвалью конфиги чем линукс
<[Raiden]> Правда он многогранен, если выпилить гном, то вроде и не менялось ничего
<hookah> имхо на него просто навешивается куча всякого чтобы сделать его "юзерфрендли"
<Es6> ну юникс-вей тоже считаеся устаревающим вроде
<stolzus> ох лол
<hookah> если повозиться можно сделать себе вполне такой аутентичный линукс
<stolzus> почитайте про юникс-вей что-нибудь
<stolzus> прошу вас
<hookah> юникс-вей считаеся устаревшим уже много лет потому что считают его таковым криворукие виндоюзеры )
<stolzus> хотя бы "Искусство программирования под Unix" от Рэймонда
<stolzus> чтобы не пороть чушь
<andrey_> на чем он там программирует?
<Es6> да ладно-ладно, не заводитесь :-)
<[Raiden]> так можно выразится, т.е. это происходит. Только навешивают не те люди видимо. Или понимание того что френдли у них другое. Раньше хватало грепа , теперь нужен парсер - это уже не явлется упрощением или деланьем более френдли.
<andrey_> на C надеюсь?
<[Raiden]> Тут ставка на юзера который будет только нажимать на тачскрин и больше никуда не лазить
<hookah> [Raiden]: юзеры боятся простых вещей им надо чтобы еще было красиво и наглядно
<stolzus> кто на чём программирует? :)
<stolzus> Эрик Рэймонд?
<[Raiden]> Для кого такая система создается очень понятно по аватаркам http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/pics_base/31658_1314909818.jpg
<andrey_> да в книге какой язык
<stolzus> ты хоть в курсе, о ком я :)
<andrey_> нет
<[Raiden]> hookah: одно другому не мешает. Раньше на мой взгляд линукс был универсален, а сча всё стремится к тому, что он для новичков. Н овозникает вопрос - как жить не новичкам? :)
<Es6>  stolzus под словом юникс-вей я имел ввиду управление системой а не программирование ее
<hookah> [Raiden]: новички от этого становятся ленивыми и вместо того чтобы учиться ночами на пролет методом проб и ошибок лезут в ИРЦ и задают глупые вопросы )))))
<[Raiden]> hookah: ну да. как бы если расчитывать так, что бы интерфейс был для идиотов, то ониего и будут юзать
<Es6> и человек говорящий юникс-вей не обязан быть системным программистом
<hookah> Es6: я культуролог по образованию ))
<Es6> а я музыкант
<hookah> [Raiden]: согласен с тобой )
<Es6> для меня юникс-вей то о чем говорит [Raiden] противопоставляя парсерам и бинарному реестру
<[Raiden]> будем надеятся что всетаки не всё так страшно )
<Es6> [Raiden]: вопрос вообще можно ставить по другому, например: какая прибыль?
<[Raiden]> впринципе, если средства управления бинарным конфигом будут достаточно развиты, то не так страшно. Фишка тольк ов том ,что част ьстарого функционала, который ест ьв любой книге по юникс - работать не будет. awk,cat, sed и т.д. превращаются в ненужну
<[Raiden]> ю веш ьс таким конфигом
<Es6> ну не будут люди вечно писать программы тасуя sed, awk, grep, и прочий юникс-вей :-)
<[Raiden]> а почему нет , если работает. Кому не надо могут не использвать :) Есть же кде , хфце , лхде
<[Raiden]> и ничего , работают
<Es6> [Raiden]: ну люди может гордо смотрят далеко в будущее
<[Raiden]> и в то же время я могу любой их конфиг поправит ьиз скрипта или из шелла если мне надо
<[Raiden]> пусть уже делают свою гном ос и там смотрят куда хотят )
<Es6> то что ты написал рядовой юзер даже не поймет примерно
<[Raiden]> а что такой рядовой юзер? тот кто пришел из виндовс на посмотреть или тот кто десяток лет пользуется этим всем?
<lukinfore> не поймет что такое скрипт?
<Es6> нет, рядовой юзер это человек которому нужен компьютер для очень повседневных задач
<[Raiden]> и да, что тут неясно. Скриптинг как раз для рядового юзера - что бы не быть программистом, но при этом иметь возможность программировать компьютер на то что надо
<Es6> почта, интернет, принтер, сканер, игра.. список можно продлжить, но он не длинный
<Es6> этот человек может быть очень высоко образован, но ему не придет в голову писать скрипт
<[Raiden]> в прочем скриптинг сосмертью текстовых конфигов не умрет. Просто будут другие инструменты
<Es6> ты говоришь истину, да юникс утилиты созданы для юзеров, но для каких вспомни
<[Raiden]> Ну я бывает пользуюсь, когда считаю что автоматизировать что-то можно или когда доступен только ссш
<[Raiden]> И я в общем-то нигде специально не учился.
<Es6> это были современники юникс, всякие профессора, да ученые
<Es6> погоди мы щас не говорим про рядового админа, у него работа такая
<Es6> мы говорим про юзера
<Es6> конечного
<[Raiden]> Я не очень согласен. Хотя некотоыре ученые в разработке вполне учавствовали.
<[Raiden]> или могли )
<[Raiden]> tcl например abpbr yfgbcfk
<[Raiden]> физик написал
<Es6> я имел ввиду под словом ученые, программистов и все такое, айтишнегов кароче
<[Raiden]> а..
<Es6> я думаю тогда сама мысль о том что компьютеры станут домашними звучала бы нереально
<[Raiden]> ну простите, я их такими не считаю )
<Es6> зря кстати :-)
<[Raiden]> ну в общем, дело не только в этих утилитах. В гноме не только формат конфигов меняется
<Es6> а почему ты так сильно про гном беспокоишься?
<[Raiden]> И вещается какой-то функционал котоырй мне 100% не нужен. Интеграция с твитом и фейсбуком и т.д. - это школьникам надо.
<[Raiden]> и то не всем
<Es6> ха.. дык школьник это основной клиент сегодня
<[Raiden]> В общем это всё не то каким я себе представлял линукс. - я имею в виду проект гном, а не линукс вообще.
<hookah> [Raiden]: кстате очень запоздалый вопрос )) просто меня не было тут давно )) как Юнити? )))
<Es6> а ну понял, просто трудно разъединить эти две вещи?
<[Raiden]> да вроде нет, не трудно. Я сча с кде пишу )
<Es6> на самом деле гном был лицом линукс имхо для нескольких лет
<[Raiden]> hookah: я воздержусь от коментов по поводу юнити - почти не юзал. Осенью гляну.
<hookah> лицом линукса всегда был терминал )))
<Es6> терминал это другое место :-)
<[Raiden]> терминал просто стал таким http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0902/h_1314983263_9267925_2d7064290e.png
<[Raiden]> никуда не делся
<Es6> гыы... mc в кедах 6-)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну да наличие мц в юникс лайк тоже конечно штука спорная )
<[Raiden]> но иногда удобная
<Es6> именно!
<Es6> не юникс-вей ниразу :-)
<stolzus> что вы подразумеваете под юникс-вей?
<hookah> [Raiden]: дада тоже хотел сказать ) но штука и правда удобная и добавлена явно не для юзер-френдленности )))
<Es6> stolzus: я уже понял что вы системный программист!
<hookah> Es6: Юникс вей - это все что РАБОТАЕТ, не тупит, предельно просто и правильно
<[Raiden]> ну юзерфрендли вообще штука растяжимая
<Es6> hookah: не, юникс-вей имхо, это способ взаимодействия с ситемой и обработки информации
<hookah> если понимать под ЮЗЕР самого обычного криворукого виндоюзера )
<hookah> Es6: да, способ простой надежный и качественный. МЦ этим требованиям соответствует
<Es6> hookah: нет, юникс-вей это одна программа делает одно дело
<stolzus> Es6: это вот точно :)
<skai> ps -e
<Es6> hookah: смотреть - cat, искать - grep, выстроить - sort и тд и тп
<dmay> о
<dmay> о чем срач?
<stolzus> о юникс-вей
<hookah> главное не чтобы она делала что-то одно а чтобы она делала то что должна делать ))
<hookah> dmay: срача нет, на канале он крайне непривествуется )
<Es6> но злобные юниксоиды в гробу видали эти правила и сразу начали писать комбайны
<dmay> hookah: вин7 работает. просто. из коробки. из ит юникс-вей? :3
<hookah> культурные беседы )
<hookah> dmay: брееед
<stolzus> ну неправда же
<dmay> hookah: этот тут то срач не приветствуется? да это я просто вздремнуть ушел 8]
<stolzus> комбайны писать позже начали
<dmay> hookah: что именно бред?
<hookah> dmay: он работает но недолго и страшно криво ) семиколесная машина на двигателе работающем на сливочном масле тоже будет ехать но не значит что она хорошая )
<dmay> hookah: ета. ты вообще что-нить после ХП СП2 вжувую из оффтопиков видел? оО
<hookah> у меня недавно был момент когда семерка не смогла определить дрова для СД=привода и я тупо не смог ее установить
<Es6> stolzus: а языки разные стали появляться? Ну нехотят они решать все задачи тем что есть :-)
<dmay> СД-привода? а что это? оО
<hookah> dmay: см выше. семерка тупит постоянно, плюс стабильно работает у обычного среднего виндоюзера полгода-год
<hookah> ммм CD-ROM как бы, не?
<dmay> stolzus: комбайны начали писать, когда это стало можно быстро и дешево делать
<stolzus> Es6: язык - это уровень абстракции. и в основном каждый язык имеет свои плюсы (как и реализации языка)
<stolzus> и в этом нет абсолютно ничего плохого
<dmay> hookah: обычный средний юзер, переставлял 7ку 4 раза - бету, релиз, релиз но новый комп, релиз СП1 после беты СП1. ЧЯДНТ?
<Es6> stolzus: я лишь хотел сказать, что юникс-вей это идея, а реализация наверное вегда будет иная
<stolzus> Es6: на то это и "вей" :)
<Es6> вот например популярность mc доказывает это
<dmay> ктоа апять с фринодой балуется?
<hookah> dmay: вот то что ты ее переставляешь постоянно ) у меня эта убунта уже пару лет стоит как
<dmay> hookah: в общем, завязывай с мифологией, будь мужчиной, взгляни в глаза реальности
<[Raiden]> мц вролне интегрируется. Я могу и в нем шелл команды исполнять и выйти временно в терминал. И в его редакторе можно вывод команды в редактор получить или выйти в термина лвременно
<hookah> dmay: при этом работает как в первый день после установки. с семеркой такое не прокатит
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> мц вполне себе фм для юникс )
<dmay> hookah: подключи второй моник. на АТИшной видюшке. в ноуте с атеросовским вай-фаем :3
<hookah> dmay: реальность в том что хочешь ты этого или нет, а переход на открытое ПО уже в европе становится законодательством
<hookah> dmay: был бы - подключил бы. и что?
<dmay> я вот прям даже не знаю что сказать
<hookah> dmay: госслужбы евросоюза переходят на линуксы причем массово по закону, франция например
<hookah> dmay: на убунту кстати кажется
<Es6> [Raiden]: да, дык к вопросу о гноме, может в нем и пытаются соединить то что соединили в mc, простоту использования от(от кого он там произошел забыл) и юникс-вей :-)
<dmay> hookah: за тебя я рад. я за себя в свое время расстроился, когда мне было влом гуглить/пилить/шаманить, т.к. в оффтопике все заводилось из коробки
<dmay> hookah: они там уже сколько переходят? и сколько нытья на эту тему развели
<[Raiden]> Es6: Ну может. Доживем до какой-ни тьверсии типа 3.8 - там и посмотрим, что из него выросло :)
<dmay> но лоре-ж в начале года емнип эпичная ветка была :3
<hookah> dmay: у тебя может просто не хватило терпения. в семерке все заводится быстро, но работает недолго. в линуксе один раз - и работает пока сам не убъешь
<Es6> [Raiden]: будет ни хорошо ни плохо, будет как всегда!
<[Raiden]> гном обычно 2 версии в год. 3.8. будет через 3-3.5 года )
<Es6> холивары-холивары-холивары :-)
<[Raiden]> Es6: )
<hookah> счас вернусь
<dmay> hookah: ну я же просил без мифологии. вполне себе всё в семерке работает, и без антивирусов, и без фаерволов и вообще :/
<dmay> [Raiden]: stolzus: Es6: а у вас поинтереснее тема, вроде?
<Es6> да, семерка это линукскапец конечно
<[Raiden]> возможно этот указанынй промежуток я проведу в кде - сложно решить.
<Es6> dmay: да я просто оправдывался что понимаю словосочетание юникс-вей правильно :-)
<dmay> Es6: ты его не можешь понимать правильно, т.к. его, правильного понимания, не существует в природе
<Es6> да ладно
<dmay> каждый пилит что думает, в итоге - хз что и сбоку бантик
<Es6> не... так не пойдет
<dmay> и да, куча-куча филсофии вокруг
<Es6> просто его можно юзать лишь частично
<dmay> Es6: как и любой псевдо-лозунг
<Es6> ну... мы говорили предметно, [Raiden] хочет грепать конфиги, а их делают бинарными и он негодуе, вот об чем речь
<dmay> э? тыт только один вопрос - может ли быть нужно и возможно править эти конфиги ручками? при чем тут юникс-вей, итс олл эбаут дизайн?
<[Raiden]> ну впринципе всеравно можно  грепать , типа  парсер -ключи |греп ...
<stolzus> dmay: в целом да, но есть определённые аспекты. типа KISS, 1 задача - 1 программа, тектовый интерфейс, фронт и бэк енды
<stolzus> и проче подобное
<dmay> stolzus: есть - задача. за выполнение которой тебе платят. остальное - инструменты и методы. при чём тут философия?
<stolzus> это и определяет юникс-вей. в общих чертах
<stolzus> и причём тут задача за которую платят и юникс-вейная философия?
<hookah> dmay: слушай, ну реально. я с вендами разными сталкивался, гавно и есть гавно. хочешь их попиарить - тебе на другой канал
<stolzus> это уж тебе решать :) как кодить
<dmay> это как "я буду использовать только молотки с деревянной ручкой, чтоб не заорять природу", когда надо продолбить проход в метровом слое бетона за день
<stolzus> ты описал крайность, которой нет, на самом то деле
<dmay> hookah: знаешь, если у тебя в руках все виндовсы всегда ломались, то у меня для тебя плохие новости... :\
<stolzus> есть разные задачи же
<stolzus> если задача - продолбить бетон - вот отбойный молоток
<dmay> stolzus: такие крайности наиболее наглядно показывают суть проблемы
<stolzus> если забить гвозь - обычный молоток
<stolzus> но
<stolzus> если вот ты изобретёшь молоток, который трансформируется в отбойный
<Es6> stolzus: ты проиграешь это спор, ибо речь идет о зарабатывании денег
<hookah> dmay: мне кажется у меня для тебя плохие новости. поставь на два компа убунту и семерку, посмотри расход ресурсов, сравни скорость загрузки. пользуйся активно год-два, повтори наблюдения
<stolzus> или отбойным будешь забивать гвозди, потому что это круто
<hookah> и сделай выводы
<Es6> а когда речь о деньгах... философия всторону
<stolzus> это вот будет да. эпик фейл
<dmay> hookah: вон ноут лежит. бубунта после очередных обновлений очередной раз не хочет загружаться. лесом.
<stolzus> Es6: можно и за деньги хорошие проги писать :)
<dmay> stolzus: чего-т я не очень понял, к чему это ты всё
<Es6> он по другому вопрос ставил, что для заработка он хоть черта лысого будет юзать
<stolzus> дык
<stolzus> стойте
<stolzus> вы не о том
<Es6> а ты про вей...
<dmay> вот и я о том, что мы не о том
<stolzus> всё зависит от задачи
<dmay> бинго!
<Es6> это речь о разных вещах
<Es6> давайте либо философия либо деньги, или сиськи!
<stolzus> почему задачу за деньги нельзя решить юникс-вейно то? :)
<Es6> да можно, но если по другому быстрее значит быстрее
<dmay> stolzus: ну почему же нельзя. почти всегда можно.
<stolzus> ну так и я о том. что это лишь метод
<stolzus> и не более того
<dmay> stolzus: просто иногда это обходится раз в 100500 дольше/сложнее/дороже/итд
<stolzus> вот это вот другой вопрос
<stolzus> и я не буду спорить, потому что не знаю и не уверен
<dmay> stolzus: когда не обходится - хоть ЕРП на грепе рисуй, мне, как заказчику - наплевать
<stolzus> но заказчики бывают разыне. к примеру долгосрочные проекты LTS выгодней делать мелкомодульными
<stolzus> и проектировать юникс-вейно
<dmay> вывод: все дело в зачадах. а "юникс-вей" это так, писькой помахать
<stolzus> вот если тупо сайтег написать
<Es6> dmay: эх... во вечно вы профессионалы все испортите
<stolzus> кому нить
<stolzus> за неделю
<stolzus> то это да. тут это нафик не надо
<stolzus> ибо дольше проектировать
<dmay> Es6: мы живём в суровом реальном мире. ты не представляешь, как нам, на самом деле, хочется в ваш тёплый уютный выдуманный XD
<Es6> dmay: красиво сказано!
<stolzus> не, дмэй прав :)
<dmay> stolzus: вот как раз долгие проекты выгоднее быстро начинать, с минимально достаточным оглядом на архитектуру, как показывает практика
<Es6> так и есть, вот нахрена я 3 дня уже мучаю фрибсд на своем компе... строю выдуманный мир!
<stolzus> Макконнеллу это скажи :) и Бруксу :)
<stolzus> что статистика их лажа полная
<dmay> быстро запилили половину функционала, притормозили слегка прибрались(а сейлы то уже продукт продают-продают)), пошли дальше уже аккуратней
<Es6> как эти.. в тибете.. песочком картины на полу, а потом бах и нету.
<dmay> stolzus: я сказал "с минимально необходимым", а не "ну его нафиг пошли формочки в делфях рисовать" ;)
<Es6> а эти все про продакшн, заказчик, юзеры, почта....
<stolzus> минимально необходимый он не всегда достаточно мал
<stolzus> т.е. он часто очень весом
<dmay> Es6: купи ВДС, мучай бздю там. подними вебсервер с бложиком )
<Es6> dmay: спасибо подумаю :-)
<dmay> stolzus: скажем так. дизайн системы не первичное и главнейшее её качество.
<Es6> а бложик зачем?
<dmay> первичное и главнейшее - способность решать поставленые задачи
<Escsun> Es6, прочитал а блохи зачем? )
<dmay> Es6: ну чтоб не просто так вдска простаивала )
<stolzus> dmay: а вот тут тоже много разных мнений. и с тобой бы поспорили разрабы эппла, которыми командуют дизайнеры :) а я вот промолчу
<Es6> dmay: я боюсь представить насоклько ты богат!
<hookah> dmay: тогда реально не понимаю что ты тут делаешь ) если у тебя бубунта не грузицо а семерка работает как часы
<dmay> stolzus: плин. дизайн не в смысле картинки на экране, а в смысле внутренний дизайн, архитектурный
<Es6> если бы я так рассуждал...
<dmay> плебеи необразованные XD
<stolzus> ты так и говори
<stolzus> что ты имеешь в виду
<dmay> hookah: элементарно. распугиваю с канала таких как ты, делаю его более пригодным для жизни ;)
<stolzus> я называю это структурой. или архитектурой
<Es6> о... столкнулись системный программист и системный архитектор!
<dmay> Es6: я богат? я обычный нищий быдлокодер любящий потрындеть о большом ради потехи своего чсв же )
<dmay> hookah: ты ета, если есть что сказать - сразу говори, мне уходить через 10 минут
<Es6> дык может филосовствовать то по интереснее будет?*
<Es6> раз все равно и то и другое не за деньги?
<dmay> Es6: в философствовании я разочаровался после года работы с 1Ской :/
<stolzus> ох чёрт
<dmay> кто в 1С-франчайзи работал, тот в компьютерных магазинах не смеется
<stolzus> на русском языке кодил чтоль?
<dmay> атоооо
<stolzus> сочувствую. реально
<dmay> хотя там и на инглицком можно, на самом деле
<hookah> dmay: иди, только чувак. не надо все принимать так близко ) я может просто выпил лишнего извини если обидел чем
<hookah> dmay: не хотел
<dmay> да не. в целом то система заудмана неплохо, что 7.7 была, что 8 нынче. но, ешкин кот, что там в конфигурациях творится, это адов ад >.<
<dmay> hookah: ну детский сад же :\
<dmay> hookah: ты про стабильную бубунту со всеми обновлениями чего надумал то?
<hookah> dmay: стабильно работает у меня на всех компах
<hookah> 10.04 правда. поздние версии не пробовал )
<stolzus> да и не ставь
<hookah> работает с момента релиза до сих пор, расход памяти при старте 250 мб и то считаю мнгого
<stolzus> я сам думал вернуться на 10.04
<hookah> stolzus: ну я так и понял ) интуиция подсказала )
<stolzus> единственное, что мне не нравится в 10.04 - там нет искаропки чтобы 3g модем встал
<stolzus> но и это бы не остановило :) просто на xubuntu перешёл. и успокоился
<User386[web]> Здравствуйте, а можеет помочь с пробелмой? Мой друг установил кубунту и не может подключить интернет
<User386[web]> у него интернет через роутер
<[Raiden]> я могу только послат на форум , на kubuntu.ru
<snark> если только телепаты из отпусков вернулись
<[Raiden]> до роутера наверное локалка, значит временно может хватит ьifconfig и днс в /etc/resolv.conf
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже почитать придется, про ключи ифконфига
<[Raiden]> нм плазмойд в кде ещё ужасней нм конфигурилки на гтк
<dmay> ааааа, пользователи опять оказались умнее меня!
<dmay> стыд и позор! >.<
<dmay> ну какой, какой внятный человек после того, как ввел значение в ячейку таблички не нажимает таб, а?
<dmay> hookah: а ты попробуй, попробуй. apt-get distr-update - шикарнейший способ убить недельку времени :3
<dmay> *distrupgrade
<[Raiden]> у меня это ничего не убивает
<[Raiden]> наверное апт не работает.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<dmay> [Raiden]: вы, кедофаги, в статистике не участвуете, потому что за людей не считаетесь :3
<[Raiden]> я всегофаг. За последние 2 месяца  чего только не поюзал
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хфце 4.8 правда руки не добрались.
<dmay> [Raiden]: ненене, ты уже кедами своё славное имя замарал, это теперь на всю жизнь
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> и за границу не пустят?
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> хотя не, если Сам перейдёт обратно на кеды, то мы будем вспоминать что ты гномофил, да.... 8]
<Asti> как гном поставить в 11.04 или 11.10 при загрузки?
<skai> Asti: система-администрирование-экран загрузки
<skai> или как то так
<skai> в разделе система
<skai> выбрать сессию ubuntu ckassic и все
<stolzus> а лучше ubuntu classic (no effects)
<[Raiden]> 1. в 11.04. Вписать имя,  потом выбрать классик сессию 2. в 11.10 - надо доставлять пакеты с сессияям фаллбэк и гномшелла - а по умолчанию только юнити или юнити 2д
<Asti> вот я и думаю
<Asti> что юнити и юнити 2д
<Asti> больше нет ничего
<Asti> спс
<[Raiden]> в 11.10 сча тестовы гном, 3.2 ещё не вышел и я не своетую реально использвать бету11.10
<[Raiden]> если с кде, то можно
<Asti> я на виртуалку поставил посмотреть
<Asti> а тут чтото меня ничего и не обрадовало
<jillsmitt_> зато софт под пульс пропатчен
<jillsmitt_> только для чего?...
<dmay> Asti: осознай величие юнити, презренный! гном - устарел, кеды - устарели, только юнити двигает вперед UX в линуксах!
<jillsmitt_> dmay: кеды устарели? охохо
<[Raiden]> Asti: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/08/installing-using-classic-gnome-desktop.html
<dmay> jillsmitt_: основная концепция управления работой утарела. а то, что они накручивают вокруг это долбанные эксперименты над мышами
<Asti> [Raiden], мне помимо гнама ничего и не надо
<Asti> )))
<jillsmitt_> dmay: ты мне не рассказывай
<dmay> jillsmitt_: а я и не рассказываю, а проповедую :3
<stolzus> он тролль. это работа такая. ничего личного
<stolzus> :)
<jillsmitt_> dmay: концепция работы подразумевает отсутствие unix
<jillsmitt_> linux
<skai> dmay: после анонса улучшений в гноме 3.2 и улучшении в юнити 4.* - твой вброс становится унылым для тех, кто следит за новостями:)
<jillsmitt_> и тд
<dmay> skai: а ну ка, подкинь ссылочку?
<dmay> будем проповедовать на пике событий
<stolzus> opennet.ru
<skai> dmay: opennet?
<[Raiden]> Asti: гнома2 уже нету в 11.10.  можно использовать гном3 фаллбэк либо гномшелл. Если ничего не надо больше, то ставить надо видимо с алтернейта без гуи, потом наращивать. Ну или забей на то что будет ещё юнити - он о не много места на хдд ест
<skai> ну и ессесно ченджлоги
<dmay> да вы что, смерти моей хотите, на опеннете статьи то читать стремно, а вы мнея на главную отправляете >.<
<[Raiden]> не трожте мой опеннет, он хороший
<skai> dmay: ну на лоре то оно повеселей конечно, если отключить игнорлист:)
<[Raiden]> :)
<skai> dmay: у меня там....сча посчитаю сколько
<dmay> о, они порядок на главной навели? О_О
<stolzus> ух ё
<stolzus> а я никого и не игнорю
<dmay> гейтс не глава мелкософт, нокия производит виндофоны, джобс ушел из аппель, опеннет не вырвиглазный
<dmay> я попал в другой мир??!?!?!?!?
<stolzus> вот сразу видно тех, кто на бардах зависал
<stolzus> *бордах
<snark> dmay: lol
<[Raiden]> dmay: угу, ты в паралельном мире. Тут егё гуглог купил моторолу, а виртуалбокс выпускается ораклом.
<dmay> skai: это ты про "Иллюстрированный обзор улучшений пользовательского интерфейса Ubuntu 11.10" вс "GNOME 3.2 перешел на стадию бета-тестирования"?
<skai> около 10 дюжин
<stolzus> skai: фига
<skai> 119 упоротых троллин:)
<skai> зато почитать коменты к новостям можно по делу и без срача - или все и с попкорном
<stolzus> я там тебя не встречал, кстати
<stolzus> или ты под другим логином :)
<skai> а я редко говорю.не имею привычки не по делу срачи устраивать на лоре
<skai> я везде я
<dmay> >>>>> Возможность интеграции часто используемых сайтов на рабочий стол.
<dmay> ааааа, я ушёл
<dmay> skai: спасибо за наводку, я давно так не ржал
<dmay> теперь гномофагов можно обижать Active Desctop'ом из 98эой винды ох лол, в 2011 году
<stolzus> вот и я везде я. и даже ник модернизировал, когда на гуглопочте оказался лимит в 6 символов :)
<[Raiden]> а гномшелл кстати как интерпретируется?  у меня вроде сановская ява нестоит
<[Raiden]> он ведь на жс
<jillsmitt_> dmay: любого обижу гуглхромиумом
<stolzus> это разные вещи
<stolzus> жс != джава
<skai> эмммм
<skai> какой лимит?Оо
<stolzus> skai: в имени
<dmay> jillsmitt_: не, хромовые "аппы" это всё таки не интеграция в рабочий стол )
<skai> у мну там 12 символов в гугле
<skai> включая точку в середине ника
<[Raiden]> stolzus: java6-jre не интерпретатор js?
<dmay> skai: лимит ВНИЗ
<stolzus> [Raiden]: нет
<jillsmitt_> dmay: але гаражи, сегодня рабочий стол уже - браузер
<jillsmitt_> остальное придаток
<stolzus> он джаву запускает
<[Raiden]> stolzus: а какой тогда )
<[Raiden]> или в какомпакете то что интерпретирует жс
<dmay> jillsmitt_: эт ты счас сильно расстроил мои две запущенные студии, виртуалку и прочие зюны со скапами
<stolzus> надо погуглить, какой пакет отвечает за это
<jillsmitt_> dmay: студии?
<jillsmitt_> а че ты там рожаешь?
<stolzus> skai: понял. skai - это не полная подпись у тебя
<dmay> jillsmitt_: очередную устаревшую небраузерную программулю XD
<jillsmitt_> поздравляю
<jillsmitt_> и это ты о времени и новизне говоришь...
<dmay> jillsmitt_: предложи мне кодить в браузере, и узнаешь о себе много нового :3
<jillsmitt_> dmay: для кодинга студия не нужна
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: можно и на форуме посмотреть
<skai-falkorr> и по адресу моего бложика понять
<dmay> предложи бухам одно окно браузера на весь рабочий стол, и узнаешь много нового о своих родителях
<skai-falkorr> http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/
<jillsmitt_> а что касается кодинга в браузере, если назовем конкверор браузером, а не файл менеджером (что есть именно ф.м.) то можно в нем спокойной кодить
<jillsmitt_> dmay:
<skai-falkorr> dmay: а чт обьухам кроме вебклиента 1с и любимого одноглазника в соседней вкладочке надо то?
<dmay> предложи любому, кому мало монитора на 22", пользоваться одним долбаным окошком
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: о, отлично
<stolzus> почитаю бложик
<dmay> skai-falkorr: внезапно минимум ексель. про всякие "налогоплательщики" я промолчу
<skai-falkorr> dmay: внезапно гуглодоки
<jillsmitt_> в поселке
<jillsmitt_> где час сети 33 кбит - доллар
<dmay> skai-falkorr: охлол. гуглоспридшиты. с двумя с половиной функциями?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты там давно не был, не так ли?
<dmay> я лично вживую видел деятеля, который в екселе вел управленческий учет небольшой фирмочки, паралельно с 1Ской для финансов
<dmay> skai-falkorr: о да, теперь три с половиной и пародию на условное форматирование запилили
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ну так и гвозди микроскопом выпрямлять на мониторе можно.но на камешке то всеже удобно
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/software-news/616310/ - у мс будет 2 ифейса. И я думаю старый будет полноценный, а не некое подобие гном2 фаллбэк
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ты все еще давно там не был
<dmay> skai-falkorr: скриншот дать штоль?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: ссыдку на лабс дать штоль?
<dmay> а значек Fx это у них чисто для поржать? О_О
<[Raiden]> dmay: да кидай уже. Я тоже посмотрю
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: http://www.ixbt.com/portopc/asus-eee-slate.shtml зачем им второй ифейс (первый), если они тока на десктоп годны
<[Raiden]> skai-falkorr: уже сейчас ест ьпланшеты с вин7 + вин8 будет под арм платформу + есть  настольыне компы всёв1 с тачем.
<skai-falkorr> ну так планшеты с семеркой сиииильно не нужны бай дизигн
<dmay> не, не буду я вам наглядный пример рисовать
<[Raiden]> ну кто-то покупает наверное. Мне лично тоже они не нужны.
<skai-falkorr> знакомый крутил iconia tab w50x
<skai-falkorr> покрутил покрутил
<[Raiden]> точнее не нужен планшет с полноценной ос. Мне там только читалка нужна и возможно гпс с картой
<skai-falkorr> и всял a50x :)то же самое, тока с андроедом и быстрее
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> [Raiden]: skai-falkorr: ну чисто интерфейс сравнить http://screencast.com/t/118Ups3MxpwH
<dmay> где адрес ячейки? почему fx не нажимается, кто подсунул мне ч/б монитор?
<dmay> что за иконки из эпохи 90х, в конце концов?
<dmay> даже в Office365 б-м приличный рибон запилили
<dmay> кстати
<skai-falkorr> dmay: потмоу что Fx - не кнопка, а обозначение поля не?
<skai-falkorr> переключись на старый дизигн, если не нравится гугл нью лук
<dmay> skai-falkorr: в екселе она показывает окошечко подбора функции
<dmay> в офис365 тож показывает
<[Raiden]> мс вроде тоже онлайн делала
<skai-falkorr> кнопку show all formulas ты не заметил?
<[Raiden]> офисы
<[Raiden]> а либрофис юзает кто?
<skai-falkorr> есть кнопка функшионс
<[Raiden]> кажется я уже получил ответ
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: я юзаю
<skai-falkorr> постоянно в вузе
<[Raiden]> а.. ок )
<dmay> гугля вс о365 http://screencast.com/t/mGYyI6AXvKKq
<dmay> skai-falkorr: которая показывает три штуки, а за остальными отсылает в справку
<dmay> skai-falkorr: а show-all-formulas это вообще о другом. ты-б хоть кликнул бы её, чтоль )
<skai-falkorr> а я думал те, кто пользуется экселем - не тратят время на мышкотыкальство в выборе формул
<dmay> и этот человек укорял меня что я давно гуглодоки не открывал XD
<skai-falkorr> dmay: в старом дизайне примерно так подписывалась кнопка
<skai-falkorr> я тока что сменил его на новый.старым пользовался как консерватор:)
<skai-falkorr> то есть в офис365 надо нажать в менюшку, а только потом поискать там кнопку центрирвоать или еще какую полезную?
<dmay> кстати, любители великого юзабельного гугла могут обратить внимание, что в обоих браузерах отображается одинаковое количество строк
<skai-falkorr> походу офис365 надо закопать
<dmay> о365 работает так же как обычный - рибон можно скрыть и показать
<dmay> http://screencast.com/t/MkiLbePWG
<skai-falkorr> что это за иконки для слепых?
<skai-falkorr> еще крупнее не могли истратить место зря?
<dmay> стандартное нытьё недолюдей, не осознающих преимуществ рибона :3
<skai-falkorr> а в чем преимущество?в том, что крупно и не промахнешься по непонятной кнопке и не вызовешь эникейщика с криками "оно само все сломалось не могу работать уволят тебя лентяй"?
<stolzus> риббон не панацея
<dmay> ну, грубо говоря, ты основное и описал, да - наглядность и доступность
<dmay> stolzus: так панацеи то и нет )
<dmay> но на сегодня рибон - самое адекватное что выкатывала мс действительно своего
<stolzus> я не фанат риббона, мне олдстайл более по душе
<dmay> ну ещё вп7ный метроуи, да
<skai-falkorr> dmay: наглядность?я помню плачи ярославны везде, где менялся 2003 на 2007 с рибоном:)
<stolzus> откуда инфа, что риббон от мс?
<skai-falkorr> dmay: это был эпик наглядноти
<stolzus> риббон не они придумали
<dmay> stolzus: оттуда что нигде не было инфы что они купили кого-то кто его пилил )
<stolzus> они его переизобрели как и MVC
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: как все комичное, что показываю - уже было в симпсонах - так и все дизигнненое уже было я блоках?
<dmay> stolzus: пруфлинк?
<stolzus> читал где-то, пруфа не будет
<stolzus> но могу поискать
<dmay> skai-falkorr: это был эпик резкости смены парадигмы интерфеса, отсюда и вопли
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: типа того :)
<skai-falkorr> dmay: Microsoft — не первая, кто стал использовать панели инструментов со вкладками. Ранее подобные панели появились в таких пакетах, как Macromedia HomeSite, Macromedia Dreamweaver и Borland Delphi. Однако, в них на каждой вкладке сразу отображались
<skai-falkorr> все элементы, входящие в неё, а не только наиболее часто используемые. Кроме того, в них интерфейс со вкладками не заменяет меню окна, и в этом его главное отличие.
<skai-falkorr> dmay: они всего лишь допилили очевидную идею до своей версии
<dmay> stolzus: ну а я где-то читал оффблог девелоперов, где они объясняли почему рибон )
<dmay> skai-falkorr: откуда скопипастил?
<stolzus> с вики
<stolzus> ribbon
<dmay> а
<dmay> гут
<dmay> нут тогда всё ок, всё как обычно - "а через два года пришла мс и сделала всё то-же самое, но правильно" )
<skai-falkorr> Since the introduction of the Ribbon GUI interface in Microsoft Office 2007 there has been an uptake of this type of interface in applications created by other developers, especially those creating tools for Microsoft related products. The Nielsen group published some examples in a 2008 GUI showcase report.
<skai-falkorr> http://www.nngroup.com/reports/applications/design/
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну логично. всем понравилось, вот и начали подражать
<skai-falkorr> ага:)мелкие подрозилоись - и им стали подражать:)
<skai-falkorr> цена отчета прикольная
<dmay> ощи. я не настолько Ъ )
<skai-falkorr> на амазоне продается книга linux.org.ru
<skai-falkorr> поддержанные дороже новых
<dmay> skai-falkorr: ну а то что "мс что-то сделала - все стали делать", так это и до ипада планшеты были же )
<stolzus> ага, вчера обсуждали в толксах
<skai-falkorr> dmay: причем было в симпсонах:)
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: на статьях с вики столько бабла решить нарубить - эт хитро
<dmay> skai-falkorr: при чем было в Одиссее 2001 в шисятлохматом году )
<stolzus> skai-falkorr: ага. интересно какой там контент
<skai-falkorr> stolzus: в описании же написано - статьи с википедии неиллюзорно потыренные
<stolzus> ну да. я про конкретно
<stolzus> что выбрали
<stolzus> 104 страницы, вряд ли фул вершн
<skai-falkorr> там вроде и оглавление было на амазоне
<stolzus> не видел вот. хотя у меня инет тупил, и я не стал ждать полной загрузки
<[Raiden]> ипад первый планшет котоырй стал продаваться
<[Raiden]> а первые были в 2003 году +-
<skai-falkorr> да помоему в 2001 вообще
<skai-falkorr> хренди плакать выпускала вроде
<[Raiden]> может и в 2001
<[Raiden]> никому не надо было, но вдруг... Производители стали друг друга обгонять, что ыб занять этот рынок. А китайцы наверное уже за 100 моделей сделали
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> больше.гораааздо больше.и это без учета iPid и прочих клонов
<[Raiden]> в стартреке были вроде
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> в TOS вообще первый концепт мобильников
<skai-falkorr> а планшеты вроде тока в TNG появились
<[Raiden]> http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/iTablet/126991/
<[Raiden]> было бы прикольно если был бы какой-то совсем мелкий проектор. Который бы проецировал ифейс на любую поверхность
<[Raiden]> и что бы размерчик как часы или кольцо на пальце. А то эти планшеты ещё таскать надо
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> серьга в ухе  ,хехе
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: дык есть же клавиатуры "лазерные"
<skai-falkorr> проецируется и печаатешь
<[Raiden]> да, я видел
<[Raiden]> вот чего-то такое, что бы это был целиком как планшет, но только проектор, а проц, флэшка и т.д.
<[Raiden]> и что бы с кредитку максимум
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> не только
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: и таблеток от жадности:)и побольще побольще:)
<skai-falkorr> да еееежики
<skai-falkorr> что я вечно промахиваюсь по ш и ставлю щ
<skai-falkorr> везде
<dmay> ехехех. пятница, полпоследнего ночи, а я вджобываю как лошадь (
<dmay> давате ещё чтоль какой нить срач устроим?
<Sergey_IT> а слабительное есть?
<dmay> фи как вульгарно
<skai-falkorr> dmay: не.я спать
<dmay> skai-falkorr: слабак
<skai-falkorr> у меня пол 4 ночи
<dmay> развели тут часовых поясов
<Sergey_IT> естественное вульгарным не бывает
<Sergey_IT> я тоже за плоскую землю
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Токма сразу границы естественного обговорим, чтобы не было "сюрпризов" ))))
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, так край земли же...
<Nor8> Sergey_IT:  Тогда причем здесь вульгарность, это вообще вне этой категории.
<Sergey_IT> Nor8, а я совместил
<Sergey_IT> а по-поводу вульгарности... мой друг живописно рассказал как он холерой болел - поэтому ничего вульгарного в этом не вижу
<Nor8> Sergey_IT: Тебе тоже захотелось? )))))
<Nor8> КТо тут у нас на тестовой ветке дебиана сидел? ))) Где этот смельчак? )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> re all
<inkvizitor68sl> извиняюсь за трехдневное отсутствие
<Sergey_IT> бывает
<rekcuFniarB> А ядро Zen-stable кто нибудь собирал?
<rekcuFniarB> Недавно.
<rekcuFniarB> А не вообще.
<Es6> а что это?
<rekcuFniarB> НУ альтернативное ядро, там BFS и BFQ самое интересное.
<Es6> ядро чего?
<rekcuFniarB> Линукс же
<Es6> ну фиг знает мож о мобиле какой речь
<rekcuFniarB> Гг
<rekcuFniarB> http://zen-kernel.org
<Es6> что дает?
<Nor8>  +5 к мане и +3 к силе крита
<rekcuFniarB> Другой планировщик в первую очередь. Даёт более отзывчивую систему, или как правильней сказать...
<Es6> более отзывчивую? Тогда почему в убунту не это ядро?
<Nor8>  Финал 11.10 в конце сентября выходит?
<Es6> ого, скоро обновляемся?
<rekcuFniarB> Потому что оно содержит не очень хорошо оттестированные патчи видимо.
<rekcuFniarB> Ну и планировщики BFS и BFQ пилит один человек и неизвестно как долго он будет поддерживать их, поэтому патчи не принимают в mainline.
<Es6> а.. ясно, тогда врядли банкет будет длинным
<Nor8> Да и разницы особой нет на самом деле, ядро даже по дефолту вполне отзывчиво.
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: неа, у меня при стапроцентной загрузке ядра тормоза не ощущались даже.
<Es6> да об чем речь, у всех по 2-4 ядра и 4-8 памяти....
<Nor8> И с каждой новой версией все шустрее и шустрее.
<rekcuFniarB> А у меня Celeron D
<Es6> дык надо не ядро собирать, а деньги на новый комп :-)
<rekcuFniarB> Хз, 3.0.3 как раз таки тормознее у меня оказался.
<Sergey_IT> Es6, не у всех
<Nor8>  rekcuFniarB: Слишкос старый проц для 3-его ядра )))
<rekcuFniarB> Es6: ага, из-за каких то криворуких кодеров покупать новый комп? Нет уж, я лучше тогда вернусь на Шindoшs
<Es6> хотя целерон отлично рулит на ноутах и ничего не тормозит особо
<Es6> зачем на виндовс, возьми дебианчик пятый
<Es6> или центось
<Nor8>  Да ему 10.04 нужно ставить
<rekcuFniarB> Так вот, про Zen. Я его и раньше пользовал, но что то оно сейчас не собирается, ругается на ошибки в коде. Хотел поинтеревоваться не собирал ли кто ещё последние версии.
<Es6> хотя я всегда за фррибсд
<Nor8> Там и ядро постарее и допилен он в перфект
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: а лучше 8.04, после этой версии система стала деградировать. Так и кеды третьи.
<rekcuFniarB> *Там
<Nor8> rekcuFniarB: Поменяй проц лучше ))))
<Es6> да че уж там, после миникса одна деградация.. :-)
<Es6> и Таненбаум так щитает
<Sergey_IT> ОС мутанты атакуют
<Es6> http://www.quietpc.com/gb-en-gbp/products/tnn/tnn500af интересно, можно такое где-нибудь купить?
<Nor8> Es6: Можно, там даже цена указана )))
<Es6> и че они мне привезут?
<Es6> из за бугра?
<Nor8> Es6: Легко
<Nor8> Почта то работает
<Es6> ага, на русских переключился более $1000....
<Es6> за корпус дороговато :-)
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: ошибки разные бывают, некотоыре фиксятся.... Я переехал с зена на http://pf.natalenko.name/
<Nor8> Es6: Он совсем бесшумный )))
<[Raiden]> но по зену может скажу чего , если ошибки увижу
<[Raiden]> а может и нет )
<Es6> но идея хорошая, а то у меня остался один жужжащий элемент - блок питания, а пассивные не продают
<Nor8> Es6: Купи блок со 120 -мм кулером, они тихие
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/680855/
<Es6> Nor8: да купил, тихий да, но звук есть
<rekcuFniarB> Pf кстати давно всё собирался попробовать...
<rekcuFniarB> Надо наконец собраться :D
<Nor8> Es6: Ну тогда или заказывай бесшумный или сам делай )))
<Es6> нет, заказывать такие вещи не буду
<Es6> а сам делать не умею ничего
<Nor8> Es6: Ну тогда паяльник в руки и вперед! )))
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: Хм, а фиг знает , отключи kernel/debug/kdb Там раздел дебуг есть, всё что про кбд ) Или переездай на это ядро что выше. Ещё вариант liquorix - но я ег оне собирал.
<Nor8> Es6:  Да там и делать нечего по сути, только запчасти нужны
<Es6> и паяльник...
<Es6> и паятель!
<Nor8> Es6: http://www.elektranews.ru/besshumnyy-blok-pitaniya-svoimi-rukami/
<Es6> да это я уже все гуглил и читал, не сам делать не буду точно :-)
<Nor8> Es6: Даже паять не нужно, если не ошибаюсь
<Es6> меня всегда поражали умельцы!
<Nor8>  Es6: А не, паять нужно, но там и ребенок справится
<Es6> но я уже не ребенок!
<rekcuFniarB> [Raiden]: это оно?
<rekcuFniarB> http://img.flashtux.org/upload/img132de36387a2xb6b24f29.png
<Nor8>  Es6: То есть, не справишься? )))))
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: очень похоже )
<rekcuFniarB> Спасибо, попробую...
<[Raiden]> rekcuFniarB: 2 нижние галки можно наверное
<Es6> ээ... ну в теории можно, но одно дело компилять прогу, а другое отверткой вертеть :-)
<[Raiden]> ну или всё. Я хз зачем это
<rekcuFniarB> Да я всё отключу
<Nor8> Es6: Так компилять сложнее, там язык нужно знать )))
<[Raiden]> справку ещё на опции глянуть можно, ну там кнопка хелп и проверить опции какие оно может юзать.  Или хрен с ним, отрубай
<Es6> какой еще язык? два слова английских :-)
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=31668
<pazzle> Âñåì äîáðîãî âðåìåíè ñóòîê
<ubuntuhelp> pazzle! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<User500[web]> +) всем привет
<stolzus> здравствуй
<stolzus> будь как дома
<stolzus> путник
<stolzus> :)
<User500[web]> народ подскажите как в ubuntu 11.04 выйти в первый ран левал, чтобы дд сделать копию веника ( ubuntu десктопная ) , что делаю я : 1) выхожу в первый tty (alt+f1), логенюсь под sudo -s, затем убиваю гномину на всяк случай ( /etc/init.d/gdm stop), затем набираю init 1  и дале
<User500[web]> простите за нубство =((
<[Raiden]> в грубе рекавери режим
<[Raiden]> это и есть первый
<User500[web]> так там псевдо гуи и доступными командами
<User500[web]> а мне dd надо
<[Raiden]> чего?
<[Raiden]> там менюшка вылезает, 1 из пунктов - выкинуть рутовую консоль
<[Raiden]> т.е. по сути это и будет сингл
<User500[web]> странно топ говорит иное
<[Raiden]> init не так команда я думаю, она может только текущий ранлевел показать
<[Raiden]> а хотя вроде та
<[Raiden]> кто такой топ?
<pazzle> Ребят,я с убунтой не особо,может кто не много поработать со мной?
<shelest> привет всем
<pazzle> Привет
<[Raiden]> рекавери режим в грубе - это загрузка в 1 ранлевел. Что там говорит какой-то топ - я не в курсе
<shelest> как вы относитесь к взяточничеству в вузах?
<[Raiden]> pazzle: http://help.ubuntu.ru/
<User500[web]> если через рековр выходить на рутовую консоль и сказать top -S то видно что процесс init в топе - главный, а значит нифига не сингл мод ((
<pazzle> Положительно
<Nor8> shelest: Если взятку дают в убунту, то положительно, а так крайне негативно )))
<[Raiden]> User500[web]: а кто вам это сказал?
<[Raiden]> User500[web]: процесс инит всегда есть
<[Raiden]> и всегода 0
<[Raiden]> поэтому и в топе
<[Raiden]> это первый процесс котоырй запускает ядро
<shelest> ко мне пришла мысль по поводу взяток. очевидно что брать взятки за сданый экзамен безнравственно. и я знаю как это исправить
<User500[web]> [Raiden]:  понял, исправлюсь щас попробую на  Virtual box
<Nor8> shelest: И к какому взяточничеству, продажа места для поступающих или покупка зачетов и так далее?
<shelest> надо брать деньги за несданый экзамен.
<Nor8> shelest: Надо предмет учить, а не покупать, за деньги не купишь профессию, учиться нужно.
<[Raiden]> User500[web]: как загрузишся, набери runlevel - это показывает текущий ) И ваща не очень понимаю зачем сингл для дд
<Es6> Nor8: учить нужно, но только не в вузе
<Nor8> shelest: Ты к доктору с купленным дипломом пойдешь?
<User500[web]> ну чтоб сделать побайтовую копию веника
<[Raiden]> если корень имидж делать, то в сингле он тоже используется
<pazzle> А как узнать какая у меня структура i386 или что то другое
<User500[web]> и в первом ранлевале демону различные не срут инфой на веник
<[Raiden]> можно делать с юзаемого раздела, но лучше с лайва.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Просвети нубаса, что такое веник?
<User500[web]> ну проще все свестик минимуму
<[Raiden]> Nor8: хдд
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как все зашифровано )) А чем гуишные проги не подходять для бэкапа.
<shelest> Вот приходит такой студент-дибил к профессору. и профессор предлагает ему варианты. можно сдавать все без денег -- полный набор заданий. Инче студент ставит на кон скажем 10000 рублей. профессор дает ему задачу средней сложности. Решит правильно -- получаеÑ
<Nor8> ?
<shelest> таким образом студент платит деньги только если не сдал экзамен. как идея?
<pazzle> Да вы задрали
<Nor8> shelest: Никак
<pazzle> Ответте на не сложный вопрос
<User500[web]> Nor8:  мне было обидно за дд, когда увилел чем k3b нарезает болванки ))
<User500[web]> увидел
<Nor8> User500[web]: И чем он нарезает?
<pazzle> ...
<User500[web]> присмотрись там дд делает образ затем нарезка
<stolzus> pazzle: так задавай вопросы то
<pazzle> Так задавал уже)
<shelest> pazzle: emacs
<stolzus> а, я значит не видел
<Nor8> User500[web]: Надо к3б ставить, а лень )))
<stolzus> но по ответу emacs - мне уже страшно
<pazzle> Убунту ставить хочу,раньше ставил не обращал внимание а щас вижу
<pazzle> Структура там какая то i386 эт че?
<User500[web]> и тогда встает вопрос как сделать полную копию веника - gui  софт, а какой?
<shelest> pazzle: с моей стороны установка убунты согласована.
<Es6> pazzle: сколько памяти на компе?
<User500[web]> pazzle:  uname -a
<pazzle> 300гб
<stolzus> pazzle: это архитектура. и её набор команд
<Es6> оперативы
<pazzle> 3
<shelest> ппц
<Es6> бери i368 и более ни о чем не думай
<pazzle> Озу 3 гига
<[Raiden]> вы упоролись )
<shelest> pazzle: вопрос в том какой вариант выбирать i386 или x64?
<User500[web]> pazzle:  если стоит и надо узнать какая i386 или нет набери в консоли uname -a
<pazzle> да да да
<User500[web]> ))
<shelest> pazzle: i386
<pazzle> у меня щас семерка стоит
<shelest> еще вопросы?
<stolzus> pazzle: покатит тебе i386
<User500[web]> [Raiden]:  еще раз спасибо ты прав ))
<User500[web]> 1 ранлевел
<User500[web]> ура
<pazzle> А от процессора зависит что либо?
<[Raiden]> да
<Es6> ставь!
<pazzle> просто у меня ноут,ну и цпу слабоват
<shelest> в общем ожидайте новый проект по борьбе со взяточничеством в вузах. взяток не будет -- платить будут прямо в кассу и много
<User500[web]> x86 поддерживает i386
<stolzus> pazzle: многое что зависит :) нормальный у тебя цпу
<User500[web]> тфу 64
<stolzus> я уже чую, что нормальный
<Es6> дык там семерка...
<shelest> телепаты таки вернулись?
<[Raiden]> pazzle: если п4 или старее , то и386 только, если новее то скорее всег оможно и то и то.
<[Raiden]> что лучше - либо гугли, либо проверяй
<Nor8>  shelest: К сему вообще такие ыопросы ночью на канале убунту? 8-)
<Es6> нет, просто читаем внимательно вопросы :-)
<[Raiden]> Я наприме 64 бит использую и пока позывов вернуться на и386 нет
<[Raiden]> хотя некоторые ньюансы тут есть
<pazzle> Amd Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M320 2.10 Ghz
<stolzus> пффф
<shelest> кусок говна
<stolzus> мне бы такой слабый проц
<User500[web]> я так вообще свин у меня сервак на фряхе htpc - ubuntu minimal +xbmc ну и отдельный nas server - ubuntu , а сам на мак ос)
<shelest> выкинь и не позорься
<stolzus> нормальный проц, чем плох?
<pazzle> комп не плохой в принцепи в прошлом году брал
<shelest> старье
<[Raiden]> атлоны 64бит умеют.
<User500[web]> даа амд ху любую за 5 кусков гентуху на него и иксы и все просто залетает
<Es6> pazzle: иди ставить убунту :-)
<[Raiden]> II
<shelest> на ноутах разве что i7  стоит брать
<User500[web]> 0..o
<pazzle> Тоесть пофигу там амд64 или и386
<shelest> все остальное ни в борщ ни в красную армию
<shelest> pazzle: тебе ответили i386
<Es6> [Raiden]: мой целерон 1.8чегототам тоже умеет 64 :-)
<pazzle> Спасибо)пойду качать
<Es6> качели только потом убери за собой
<[Raiden]> pazzle: Ну да, 64 некотоыре считают что быстрей , 32бит - некоторые считают что софта больше - и то и то отчасти верно )
<Nor8>  Двухядерный атлон давно уже 64-битные инструкции поддерживает, так же как и одноядерный. Сто лет в обед уже.
<shelest> хватит говорить ересь
<User500[web]> [Raiden]: а разве разрядность не должна еще софтом заточена
<Es6> с софтом уже давно вопрос закрыт, за 64 будущее да и настоящее уже, но вот если памяти меньше 4 то зачем?
<[Raiden]> User500[web]: иногда должна
<shelest> 64битные ос изобрели для того чтоб продавать лицензии и на 32-х битные и на 64-х битные версии софта и получать x2 профит
<Es6> мы всегда живем в будущем, а могли бы еще лет 5 сидеть на 32
<[Raiden]> shelest: бред )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тссс.. не спугни ))))
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[Raiden]> развлекайтесь
<User500[web]> [Raiden]: с ip v 6 и трахами на нате  еще никто не... ?
<[Raiden]> я точно не
<User500[web]> этот вопрос ко всем ))
<User500[web]> я вот начал копать и понял что мой мозг еще не окреп для этого
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<inkvizitor68sl> ipv6.. nat ?
<User500[web]> ну там он не нужен
<shelest>  ipv6.. нах?
<User500[web]> но если у меня 1 ип и стадо
<[Raiden]> меня ваще ипв6 пугает почему-то. Наверное тем что ипы хрен упомнишь ипечатать их долго,  а хоть раз, но придется.
<[Raiden]> :)
<User500[web]> вот я о том же
<User500[web]> вс е как то делается по мелкософтовскому
<User500[web]> убога ))
<shelest> все круто
<User500[web]> брр
<Nor8> User500[web]: Предложи другой вариант )))
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а хостнеймы тебе на что ?: _)
<[Raiden]> почему интересно для гном-шелла выбрали js
<User500[web]> хороший вопрос  [Raiden]
<[Raiden]> может в браузере его исполнять собираются когда-нибудь?
<[Raiden]> )
<User500[web]> вот именно поэтому не люблю гном 3
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это чтобы потом мировая закулиса внедряла всякие зловредные скрипты ))))
<User500[web]> чтобы залезть в меню, требуется слишком много телодвижений, бесит
<[Raiden]> )
<User500[web]> Nor8:  XD
<[Raiden]> User500[web]: расширения есть. Моно вернуть обычное меню на панель, хоть гномиры просят и не делать из него гном2  - по факту это частично возможно
<[Raiden]> кстати вместе с 3.2 появится страница расширений, типа как у фф
<[Raiden]> видимо в конце этого месяца
<[Raiden]> некоторые в общем идеи не совсем дуратские
<[Raiden]> )
<User500[web]> надо будет зарегить ник baltazar  это же я )) [Raiden] ждемс и проверим как бедные пользователи это воспримут
<User500[web]> всем споки ночи, спасибо еще раз за помощь
<[Raiden]> то что там нельзя сделать - это заменить муттер на любой другой композитный вм.
<[Raiden]> кстатит насчет 64 бит, обещают какое-то улучшение в 11.10 я не смотрел ещё
<[Raiden]> >Для архитектуры amd64 по умолчанию обеспечена поддержка многоархитектурных установок (Multiarch)
<[Raiden]> если это то что я думаю, то видимо можно будет ставить почти всё 32битное
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так и так вроде проблем с софтом нет
<[Raiden]> Nor8: если я правильно понял можно будет ставить 32бит пакеты, не только ia32-libs
<[Raiden]> для чего-нить закрытого точно может пригодиться
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Главное, чтобы производительность не проседала, а какие там пакеты дело десятое
<[Raiden]> ты сча не сможешь поставить 32бит программу, если нужной либы нету в иа32. А осенью сможешь
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Единственное, что меня волнует в 11.10 как будет работать эмеральд с компизом )))))
<[Raiden]> ))
<Nor8> И кайро)))
<[Raiden]> Я тебя научу ставить темы эмеральда для квина, если что , хехе
<Nor8> Поскольку проблема с классик режимом решена
<[Raiden]> ну да, фаллбек почти тоже самое. Часы только по середи панели , что можно пережить )
<[Raiden]> Nor8: откатом компиза по любому лечиться. Единсвенное сдохнет юнити
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Часы можно и удалить, у а про юнити даже и не вспомнит никто ))
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff[drink]> пщщщ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: На кедах нет апплета для изменения частоты проца )))
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315002637_5040530_3505a07928.png - бету запустил с лайва.
<[Raiden]> Блин федорщик 1 написал апплет, я линк не помню )  где-то на гитхабе )
<Nor8> Юнити ужасен )))
<[Raiden]> я правда незнаю пашет или нет
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Серая кнопка меню в углу рабочая или для красоты они ее прикрутили?
<[Raiden]> рабочаяя.
<[Raiden]> сек
<[Raiden]> http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315003066_5311598_427cfbeabb.png
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ясно, хоть категории прикрутили )))
<[Raiden]> угу, с категориями ощутимо лучше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Сделают размер с четверть экрана и будет полноценное меню :-D
<[Raiden]> верхняя панелька непрозрачная не особо вписывается.  Правда я видел в инете что можно менять прозрачность
<dmay> срач?
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Во втором гноме можно, а в третьем уже нельзя? ))))
<[Raiden]> ну, в юнити не гномовская панелька
<[Raiden]> а своя
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ясно
<[Raiden]> я даже незнаю 2д это или 3д ) с лайва в общем
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Вообщем, панель если бы можно размером поменьше сделать и местоположение поменять, то может бы и норм было, а так даже хуже чем в злооси )))
<[Raiden]> размер вроде можно в ccsm
<[Raiden]> в 3д версии
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Там кксм не работает вместе с ксм или уже пофиксили?
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Когда я смотрел юнити последний раз  работало
<[Raiden]> в 11.04
<[Raiden]> центр приложений кажется более удобным и полезным. показывае тчто нвоого и топ по рейтингу )
<[Raiden]> на этом рассказ окончен
<inkvizitor68sl> трололо
<inkvizitor68sl> http://cmps.mt50ad.com/1909/31/?uc=1209028110_265c0c_5a349_177_4e615cd8_5515ed61_0_0 выполз сюда по редиректам
<inkvizitor68sl> ответил самсунг, германия,
<inkvizitor68sl> и блекберри
<inkvizitor68sl> говорят, я попал в финал оО
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: смс за 5 тыщ рублей? )))))
<inkvizitor68sl> да туда номер ввести даже нельзя
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl:  Можно )))
<Nor8>  inkvizitor68sl: Оператора выдели и вводи
<[Raiden]> на лайвсд в эмпати только жабер доступен, ирц нету. Либо это глюк, либо место экономят
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<[Raiden]> а нет, всё есть
<Nor8> [Raiden]: От эмпати толку ноль даже после установки )))
<Nor8> inkvizitor68sl: Уже выслали тебе ипад? :-D
<Nor8> ифон точнее )))
<inkvizitor68sl> ога
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ты про центр приложений в 11 10 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> в 11 10 synaptic и aptitude не работает, в сегфолт падают
<Ra_livecd321> test
<ubuntuhelp> Ra_livecd321, Ну понг, и что?
<[Raiden]> 1
<[Raiden]> Ra_livecd321: 2
<[Raiden]> При обращении на доке иконка трясется
<[Raiden]> Ra_livecd321: 2
<[Raiden]> Ra_livecd321: тест
<[Raiden]> сыро что ппц
<[Raiden]> уже не тярсется и было сообщение об ошибке
<Nor8> )) Тупо отвалилась
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмар во что виа гра превратилась
<[Raiden]> окно чата такое , как будто его школьник писал. Слишком простое
<inkvizitor68sl> вот райдену делать нечего
<Ra_livecd321> )
<inkvizitor68sl> я 11 10 поставил, поплакал и снес.
<inkvizitor68sl> за 15 минут я встретил багов больше, чем за всю жизнь.
<Ra_livecd321> livecd in virtualbox
<inkvizitor68sl> а уж с юнайти у меня будет отдельный разговор
<inkvizitor68sl> по долгому её выпиливанию
<Es6> да возьми федору
<Ra_livecd321> fedora already deleted
<[Raiden]> русской раскладки нема )
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: а ты ей сам пользовался) ?
<Es6> дело хозяйское, но я жалею что с дебиана в свое время начал а не с федоры, теперь лень...
<Es6> да
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<[Raiden]> перове ячто я увидел был редхет 4.2  купленный на митинском рынке на сд ) Так что можно считать что я с шапки начал
<inkvizitor68sl> теперь поведаешь свою историю 90% линуксоидов, которые используют дебианооснованные дистры? _
<inkvizitor68sl> )
<[Raiden]> с деб базет тольк опо убунте знаком
<Es6> ну понимаешь...
<Es6> дебиан очень постой, потому-что продуманный что-ли
<Es6> простой*
<[Raiden]> ну, не будем о вкусах. А жалеть не стоит , если нравится иди юзай. Там есть люди котоыре подскажут. В жабере активный канал у них
<Es6> на каждый чих специальная утилитка от фирмы
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: у федоры? )
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: мб у федорырашн?
<[Raiden]> мне просто не очень
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: а про деббейз - Debian, *buntu, Mint... Какие ты ещё слышал дистры, которые реально используют?
<inkvizitor68sl> арч?
<Es6> а федора какая то более дикая мне показалась :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> арчеров больше федоровцев и центосоводов
<inkvizitor68sl> при том вместе взятых
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> остальные дистры вообще никто не использует
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это я про русь
<Es6> ну следуя твоей логике надо юзать виндос
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: 1 фиг по моему. В жабере и убунту канал есть )
<Es6> а сообщения типа "никто..." вообще не в кассу на канале про линукс :-)
<[Raiden]> мандриву\опенсусе народ юзает. В комнате опенсусе правда 7 человек ) Но на опеннете на новоть про бету коментов хватает
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще есть 3 дистра.
<inkvizitor68sl> РХ, Дебиан и Слакварь.
<Es6> вот арч никогда не был интересен и не будет наверно, и генту тоже
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное от лукавого
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и кошерный LFS.
<Es6> интересны, имхо, дебиан, федора, фриибсд
<inkvizitor68sl> но это не совсем дистр
<[Raiden]> у каждого своё имхо. Мне пока интересна убунта и опенсусе и капельку арч
<Es6> да ЛФС тоже, но мне он не по силам, я базовую собрал, а дальше книги устаревшие
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: а зачем дальше книги?
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: берешь aptitude, чтобы зависимости подсматривать, wget, cat INSTALL и пошел
<inkvizitor68sl> кстати, BLFS ещё ничего так соирается копипастом
<Es6> ну может когда нибудь будет время...
<inkvizitor68sl> всё бы ничего, но...
<inkvizitor68sl> .... сегодня я упаковывал в пакет файл /etc/nginx/sites-available/10-*.conf
<inkvizitor68sl> так что, кроме дебианов дистров нет =)
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное шлак
<inkvizitor68sl> когда речь заходит о продакшне
<inkvizitor68sl> РХ хорош, но стоит как самолет, если на целый ДЦ разворачивать
<Es6> так... щас опять про заказчиков, продакшн и юзеров...
<[Raiden]> знакомый есть в каком-то датацентри работал, там у них центосы одни. Что-то другое только по просьбе клиента
<[Raiden]> центрЕ
<[Raiden]> но дома такое не надо. Мне по крайней мере
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: когда тебе нужно развернуть одну систему - это легко и просто.
<Es6> центос?
<inkvizitor68sl> когда тебе нужно всё пакетировать - всё становится шлаком.
<Es6> inkvizitor68sl: для меня, как и для очень многих, *nix это хобби, увлечение, я мне плевать чего там удобно в продакшне :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вам плевать, а мы всё тестим только под убунту ;)
<inkvizitor68sl> а в итоге что то и наружу выкатывается
<Es6> и я говорил ИНТЕРЕСНЫ, а не полезны, когда про дебиан, федора, фри.
<inkvizitor68sl> как следствие - убунта летит впереди планеты всей, в дебиане это шлифуют и... )
<Es6> спорить не могу, некомпетентен :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> хотя центось поднялся, не спорю.
<inkvizitor68sl> но инсталлер говно
<inkvizitor68sl> и атопа\хтопа в дефолтрепах нет.
<Es6> в конце концов впереди планеты всей ядро линукс, а на данный момент он упакован в убунту :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> ядер много.
<Es6> inkvizitor68sl: ага, а если еще и mc отобрать так все встанет
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы не GNU - то такой популярности у пингвина не было б
<Es6> а у ГНУ было бы?
<inkvizitor68sl> если смотреть с правильной стороны - то фрибсдшное ядро архитектурно лучше. писать его некому.
<[Raiden]> Это всё печально на самом деле. Т.к. на той же федоре ест ьсвои  упертые, считающие что у них самое лучшее
<[Raiden]> и так везде )
<inkvizitor68sl> kqueue рвет epoll, опять же.
<Es6> опять некому... а ктож пишет то?
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: знаешь штуку про "фря отлично работает с любым железом" ?
<Es6> наколько я знаю попасть в группу разработчиков фряхи не просто
<inkvizitor68sl> ... если это железо подключено по езернету
<inkvizitor68sl> так вот
<inkvizitor68sl> сделав дифф между закрытым драйвером e1000 и открытым под фряху я понял, насколько фряшное ядро НЕ пишут =)
<Es6> а что на продакшн теперь топовые видязи и сканеры ставят?
<inkvizitor68sl> закрытым - в смысле написанным одним из сотрудников.
<Es6> видяхи*
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: e1000 - это драйвер под интеловый гигабит
<Es6> ну если он появится чуть позже это не страшно
<inkvizitor68sl> чуть позже) ?
<inkvizitor68sl> ему сто лет в обед
<Es6> ну я не в курсе
<Es6> значит не нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> а до 8.2 драйвер фактически не работал (и до 4.4 в openbsd)
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее работал, но на 200-300 мбит
<Es6> значит надо использовать другое железо
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: если у тебя гигабитная сетевая карта - есть 80% вероятности того, что e1000 её подцепит
<inkvizitor68sl> это ж какое такое "другое"?
<inkvizitor68sl> назови мне хорошую карточку на гигабит или выше не из этой ветки? )
<Es6> не назову
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот. и мало кто назовет.
<Es6> я не знаю, мне это не интересно
<Es6> но если бы было надо, я бы посмотрел на сайте
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@inkvizitor68sl-ubuntu:~$ lsmod | grep e1000
<inkvizitor68sl> e1000e                139775  0
<Es6> и купил то, что будет работать
<[Raiden]> стереть диск как-то странно звучит http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315006174_5542070_ff760bc6df.png
<[Raiden]> очистить было бы лучше
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: ну-ну =)
<Es6> а разве возможны другие варианты?
<inkvizitor68sl> ага. возможны. поругать фряху за то, что она не умеет работать на нормальном железе, поставить линупс, в него KVM, поднять виртуалку с virtio и радоваться.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну это при условии, что твоей фряхе ненадо ходить на свои диски за контентом
<Es6> ну ругать это дело не хитрое :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, лучше сидеть с 200 мбитной карточкой.
<inkvizitor68sl> ясно.
<Es6> я к сожалению не смогу выступить апологетом фрибсд, так что обратись на опеннет например
<[Raiden]> и не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> или сходить и сказать начальнику, что нужно купить другую сетевую.
<[Raiden]> нам пофиг
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом купить другую сетевую.
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом ещё одну
<Nor8> [Raiden]: По английски то erase
<inkvizitor68sl> и поменять их в сотне серверов
<inkvizitor68sl> в тысяче
<inkvizitor68sl> в десятке тысяч
<Es6> боюсь представить какая у тебя зарплата...
<Es6> десятки тысяч...
<inkvizitor68sl> а всё потому, что девелоперы фряхи не взяли чужой патч. Который прекрасно крутится на 10% используемых в мире машин с FreeBSD )
<Es6> раз не взяли, значит так надо!
<inkvizitor68sl> ога.
<Es6> как можно думать что ты умнее других :-)
<Es6> причем один, умнее десятков
<inkvizitor68sl> именно так.
<inkvizitor68sl> я один - действительно умнее десятков.
<inkvizitor68sl> и это не сарказм
<inkvizitor68sl> вместе взятых людей.
<Es6> по этой логике по любасам выигрывают винда с маком
<inkvizitor68sl> конечно не произвольно взятых.
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе.
<stolzus> убунта сделала инквизитора скромным
<inkvizitor68sl> винда тоже не умеет e1000 в полной мере
<inkvizitor68sl> точнее там пролазит гигабит
<inkvizitor68sl> но не пролазит ~100к pps
<inkvizitor68sl> мак и линуксы спокойно кушают гигабит с 350к pps
<inkvizitor68sl> а дальше тестить нечем.
<inkvizitor68sl> свичи мрут столько на 1 порть слать
<inkvizitor68sl> исходящих с одной машины столько не сгенеришь
<Es6> а мне зачем такие скорости?
<inkvizitor68sl> а брать циски ради писькомеряния...
<Es6> у меня 30 мегабит всего
<Es6> кстати да, бери эти самые циски и не парься
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: понимаешь ли. Не ты двигаешь попенсорц фпиред. как бы выразились лурчане.
<Es6> понимаю!
<Es6> но я бы взял циски
<inkvizitor68sl> для чего?
<Es6> для писькомеряния
<Es6> я так понимаю что ты для провайдера сетку строишь
<inkvizitor68sl> нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> нини.
<Es6> вот тут говорят циски хорошо идут
<inkvizitor68sl> я вообще не NOC.
<inkvizitor68sl> циски говно.
<inkvizitor68sl> просто циски простые.
<Es6> опять говно
<inkvizitor68sl> поэтому для теста есть смысл ставить их.
<inkvizitor68sl> или как свичи с VLAN'ами
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и "специалистов" много по ним.
<inkvizitor68sl> а идут хорошо, даю.
<inkvizitor68sl> да.
<Es6> а я видел в магазине целый шкаф с толстыми книгами про циско, и что это так много про говно пишут?
<[Raiden]> идите в линукстолкс - шуму от вас много )
<inkvizitor68sl> Es6: про винду ещё больше написано, там картинок много.
<Es6> а что это за линукстолкс?
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: ненадо его к нам
<[Raiden]> #linuxtalks
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> тоже небось говно
<stolzus> что за линукстолкс?
<stolzus> там флудят и холиварят?
<inkvizitor68sl> stolzus: там много девушек (по меркам IRC, само собой) и гиков.
<[Raiden]> чем юнити плохо. По умолчанию на панели штук 8 значков и вроде лишни особо не кажутся
<inkvizitor68sl> а флудить и холиварить там давно перестали - достигли просветления
<[Raiden]> для своего избранного места мало , а скролинг меня раздражает
<Es6> [Raiden]: дай ты ему подрости
<Es6> торчит сморчек из земли, а ты как про дерево говоришь :-)
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<[Raiden]> может лучше закопать пока не выросло
<inkvizitor68sl> завтра шаблон новый на д.про выкачу
<inkvizitor68sl> его можно будет читать.
<Es6> правда, когда он станет как кде3 или гном2 его заменят :-)
<inkvizitor68sl> а не ломать глаза
<stolzus> хмхмх
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, на чем мы будем работать через 5 лет
<[Raiden]> на гномос 1.0
<inkvizitor68sl> и когда убунта будет нормально работать на ноутах с доками.
<[Raiden]> )
<Es6> может солярис оживет
<inkvizitor68sl> надо всем собраться и kfreebsd пилить.
<Es6> и оракл сделает из него ОС №1  мире
<Es6> ужос, нафига?
<inkvizitor68sl> ядро лучше пингвинячьего, а окружение - лучше бсдшного. ну и система пакетов готовая.
<inkvizitor68sl> именно готовая, а не находящаяся в вечной разработке.
<Es6> а чем тебе не нравиться бзунская система пакетов?
<Es6> нормально все работает :-)
<Es6> меня порадовали пакеты в stable, даже порты не юзаю, новье! А система релиз.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-03
<inkvizitor68sl> тем, что для них нет debhelper'a, debrelease и прочего, что позволяет быстро создавать пакеты и деплоить их
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё нужен dmove
<Es6> а порты на что?
<inkvizitor68sl> и rep-repo
<Es6> делаешь сервак, на нем собираешь пакеты, а с него тянут остальные
<[Raiden]> у них там ест ьнаверняка всё. Только другое
<Es6> этож отработанные процедуры у админов
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: как ты думаешь, почему поиск едет на убунту с фряхи? )
<inkvizitor68sl> потому что за 10 лет они так и не смогли найти/написать чего то близкого
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> думаю просто её никуда не продвигают
<Wormad> доброго времени суток, подскажите какой параметр в wget нужно указать, чтобы сайт сохраняялся для локального просмотра, только текстом(без картинок и флешек)
<Es6> разумеется глупо чтобы каждый компьютер сам компилил себе порт
<inkvizitor68sl> Wormad: -смотри -X
<Es6> Wormad: блин это можно нагуглить за минуту
<inkvizitor68sl>  -rck -X регулярка статики из nginx
<Wormad>  Es6 ненагуглилось
<inkvizitor68sl> wget её должен понять
<inkvizitor68sl> ладно, ночи всем.
<Wormad> что за регулярка?
<inkvizitor68sl> ^.+\.(jpg|jpeg|gif|png|rar|txt|tar|wav|bz2|exe|pdf|doc|xls|ppt|bmp|rtf|js|ico|css|zip|tgz|gz)$
<ink_sleep> а не
<Wormad> фигасе... это параметру -Х указать?
<ink_sleep> не поймет
<ink_sleep> наверное, так
<ink_sleep> wget -rck -R gif,png http://debian.pro
<ink_sleep> ну и весь список выше через запятую
<ink_sleep> jpg,jpeg,gif,png,rar,txt,tar,wav,bz2,exe,pdf,doc,xls,ppt,bmp,rtf,js,ico,css,zip,tgz,gz
<ink_sleep> скопируешь
<ink_sleep> всё, теперь точно ушел
<Wormad> спасибо, попробую
<Es6> [Raiden]: а ты понимаешь как работает принтер в никсах, не сетевой?
<[Raiden]> нет
<[Raiden]> у меня от hp у них утилита настройки hplip больше ничего незнаю
<Es6> ну хотя бы надо ему сервер cups или не обязательно?
<Es6> у меня тоже hp
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<Es6> кстати в убунту hplip надо сносить и тогда он работает :-)
<Es6> у меня p1005
<[Raiden]> у меня какой-то мфу за 50 бачей
<Es6> это что?
<[Raiden]> принтер+сканер
<Es6> такой дешевый?
<Es6> может за 500?
<[Raiden]> ну может 65 , я не помню )
<[Raiden]> нет
<Es6> у меня черно-белый уже снятый с производства за 4000 тыщи был
<[Raiden]> лазерные всегда дорогие
<Es6> аа... да
<Es6> понял
<Es6> блин вот мне надо понять как это работает, а то тут какие-то самописные скрипты
<shenmue> всем ня
<Es6> куку
<shenmue> вопрос таков. есть папка с фильмами. есть простая команда ffmpeg -i in.mp4   out.mpg , нужно в папке перекодировать все но что бы имена фильмов совпали.
<shenmue> мне на ум кроме звездочки чот ничего не приходит но это не пойдет
<Es6> ага, гадко, нельзя просто поставить звездочку, ему надо название на выходе
<Es6> я заюзал помню гуй для него
<Es6> WinFF
<shenmue> в топку эти гуи
<Es6> ты скрипт пишешь?*
<shenmue> нет
<Es6> тогда че?
<shenmue> просто нужно много кодировать видео что б у родителей на двд играло
<Es6> и?
<shenmue> что и?
<Es6> чем гуй не угодил?
<Es6> это просто надстройка на ffmpeg
<shenmue> тем что все гуи надстройки на ffmpeg
<shenmue> ограниченные и убогие
<Es6> и что плохого-то, ведь все сделаешь за минуту
<Es6> гм... а люди старались...
<shenmue> я штук 5 гуишных прог юзал. в консоли почему то быстрее раз в цать
<Es6> вранье
<Es6> если гуй надстройка какая разница?
<shenmue> сам лжец
<Es6> извини я не имел ввиду что ты врешь, я имел ввиду интернеты
<shenmue> мне бы с именнами подсказать
<shenmue> а не гуи советовать
<Es6> ты поставил задачу, тебе дали решение, а ССЗБ это уже в гугл
<shenmue> ммм....
<shenmue> я спрашивал про консоль
<Es6> гы.. ладно, дело хозяйское :-)
<shenmue> лана. спрошу у гуру когда проснутся
<shenmue> и вобще в консоли как то попроще всё
<Es6> ктож спорит
<Es6> я сам люблю
<shenmue> кстати ffmpeg -i in.mp4   out.mpg если без параметров то при кодировании берет значения из оригинала?
<Es6> какие значения?
<shenmue> никаких. просто команда ffmpeg -i in.mp4   out.mpg
<Es6> я тебе говорю, я плохо знаю эту программу но беглый просмотр мана подсказал искать легких решений
<Es6> кстати ты ман читал?
<shenmue> mpg формат наверное страшный такой. по битрейту и прочему всё тоже самое что и в оригинале однако всё размыто и пиксельно
<Es6> если его распечатать то наверно книга получиться :-)
<shenmue> три мана щас открыто
<shenmue> примеры главное. а то так ничего не понятно. а на деле просто
<Es6> ну регулярные выражения 100% испльзует вот и....
<Es6> а какие это в гугл, будет быстрее чем ждать гуру :-)
<shenmue> да я не спешу. завтра накалякую своим. =) точней сегодня уже
<Es6> может ты разбираешься как работают принтеры в никсах?
<shenmue> нет у меня принтера
<shenmue> так что не знаю. =(
<Es6> ну у меня есть, но я тоже не знаю
<Es6> а шелл знаешь?ъ
<shenmue> знаю что для них cups нужен. знаю потому что его удалаю за ненадобностью
<shenmue> чуть чуть знаю.
<Es6> по чуть чуть я тоже вроде че-то знаю, а вот столкнулся что надо понять как работает и .. нифига
<shenmue> а что работает?
<Es6> я хочу чтобы мой принтер реботал из под фрибсд
<Es6> а тут не тривиальная настройка, и разные люди предалгают разные варианты, скрипты в том числе, надо разобраться
<Es6> а я не понимаю как и чего, прошивку загружаю, а дальше не ясно чего и куда
<shenmue> http://localhost:631/ открывает? =)
<Es6> да, разумеется сервер я устанавливаю и настроить пытаюсь
<Es6> но мне надо сначала руками все сделать, и тогда я смоги автоматизировать
<Es6> то есть загрузить прошивку, и далее поэтапно
<shenmue> ну я тут не советчик. не имел дела
<shenmue> может драйвер?
<Es6> скажу одно, был бы гуй, я бы не задумываясь настроил :-)
<Es6> прошивка это и есть драйвер вроде, я его отправляю на принтер и он реагирут сообщая что загружено
<shenmue> хм... поставь гуй. или настрой там где есть гуй и конфиги свистни
<Es6> нет, гуи не работает
<shenmue> зачем тебе фряха тогда?
<Es6> если бы он работал, я бы с удовольствием оставался в блаженном неведении
<Es6> а зачем тебе ffmpeg в консоли?
<shenmue> конвертит шустро
<shenmue> а комп старый.
<Es6> ясно, ну переубеждать не буду, а мне фряха нужна потому что по приколу
<shenmue> в гуи еще разбиратся надо. где какие настройки. куда что спрятали. не все перевели. а консоль вот она!
<clay> Подскажите пожалуста- кто нибудь уже настраивала IPSec сервер?
<Lorgus> страна спит ???
<clay> помогите пожалуста с IPSec сервером
<The_MEk> всем ку
<ko2x> re
<edgbla> люди, а кто tar знает нормально? как в нём архивировать вложенный каталог и чтобы внутри получилось только то что в этом каталоге, без самого каталога?
<AndreX> tar -cvf filename.tar files/directories/* òàê íàâåðíî
<ubuntuhelp> AndreX! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<markmx> приветствую, програмулька запускаема даблкликом и появляющаяся в боковой панельке, после закрепления ее там не стартует... прсото если кликать по бинарнику - все гут, а вот лаунчер не пашет
<markmx> в чем юмор?
<markmx> при этом иконка мигает показывая присутствие духа =)
<Just_For_Lulz> привет
<edgbla> AndreX: он пакует и внутри оказывается каталог /directories
<Just_For_Lulz> после обновления кде до 4.7 перестал работать opengl. может кто подскажет где копать? драйвер нвидиа 280.13
<edgbla> AndreX: а мне надо только чтоб только то что внутри него получилось внутри архива.
<edgbla> что-то никак %)
<markmx> лулз - откатиться на пред версию пробовал?
<Just_For_Lulz> markmx: версию кде?
<markmx> да
<Just_For_Lulz> да меня новая устраивает... через xrender kwin работает, а вот игрушки не поиграть :(
<Just_For_Lulz> ничего не пропустил пока иксы перезапускал? :)
<AndreX> edgbla: зайди в ту папку и пакуй всё что в ней есть
<edgbla> AndreX: ну я щас так и делаю, но каталогов не один, и это очень похоже на идиотское извращение.
<edgbla> цд туда... цд назад... цд туда...
<hunter-12> всем ку
<hunter-12> есть такая проблема: поставил драйвер fglrx, последний с их сайта, сгенерировав пакеты
<sharikoff[drink]> разгенеривай обратно..
<hunter-12> драйвер поставился нормально, но вместо него всеравно работает открытый
<sharikoff[drink]> и драйвер закачай обратно на сайт =)
<hunter-12> ага, это единственный, который скомпилися с третьим ядром
<sharikoff[drink]> когда то давным давно
<sharikoff[drink]> надо было указывать драйвер в ксорг конф
<sharikoff[drink]> щас незнаю
<sharikoff[drink]> иксоф нетути...
<sharikoff[drink]> кстати советую прочитать ридми к драйверу
<sharikoff[drink]> там полюбому есть
<hunter-12> поидее он должен сам все сделать, но команд aticonfig и даже fglrxinfo нету
<sharikoff[drink]> ридми в драйвере или на сайте
<sharikoff[drink]> там обязано быть написано
<sharikoff[drink]>  /me помирает с бодунища
 * AndreX кинул антипохмелин в sharikoff[drink]
<sharikoff[drink]> я таблетки не пью - здоровье берегу =) но все равно спасибо
<Just_For_Lulz> ни кто не сталкивался с проблемой kde 4.7+ nvidia = нет opengl
 * sharikoff[drink] думает какого икса надо было брать исчо и пиво...
<sharikoff[drink]> Just_For_Lulz: имхо дело не в кде
<Just_For_Lulz> а в чемс? обновился до него - и проблема
<sharikoff[drink]> иксам пофиг чо рисовать гном али кде
<sharikoff[drink]> скорее всего обновил и кусочек ядра
<sharikoff[drink]> модуль какой нть
<Just_For_Lulz> пока не понятно куда копать и что делать...
<sharikoff[drink]> смотреть на что ругается в логах
<sharikoff[drink]> и с этой ошибкой в гугл
<Pavia> Всем привет
<Just_For_Lulz> какой лог смотреть?
<sharikoff[drink]> дароф
<Pavia> подскажите как выполнить проверку диск с файловой системой  nfts
<sharikoff[drink]> иксовый или messages
<sharikoff[drink]> причем смотреть в тот момент когда косяк вылазит
<Just_For_Lulz> ну тоесть пытаться ставить работу квин через опенгл и смотреть ошибки?
<sharikoff[drink]> угу
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, тут дело в иксах даже)
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, глянь /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, или залей его лучше)
<Just_For_Lulz> сейчас попробую залить
<Just_For_Lulz> ошибок я там что-то не вижу
<Escsun> хотя 1 раз у меня было так
<Escsun> что не работала графика
<Escsun> забыл включить DRI в ядре )
<AndreX> Pavia: ntfsfix из пакета ntfsprogs а дальше мань
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, теперь я только свои ядра люблю ))
<Just_For_Lulz> вот тут лог лежит http://paste.org.ru/?m6bha1
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, у тебя случаем нет /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Just_For_Lulz> выложить? так-то есть, куда ему деться :)
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, переместить его в другое место
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, переименовать )
<Just_For_Lulz> без него разве лучше будет?
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, и запустить снова уже без xorg.conf
<Escsun> да он и не нужен сейчас )
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, 1 ошибка твоя в xorg.conf может давать такое)
<AndreX> Pavia: а лучше LiveCD с WinXP + Norton Disk Doctor или не юзать нтфс
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, я им уже как более пол года не пользуюсь )
<Just_For_Lulz> его драйвер автоматически создал
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, и не жалуюсь )
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, драйвер то драйвер
<Escsun> у меня с исков 6.7 конфиг был
<Escsun> но однажды он нормально не заработал на новых иксах )
<Escsun> я его убрал и все стало работать как надо ..
<Just_For_Lulz> минуток через 10 попробую, вернусь - скажу результат :) надеюсь поможет...
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, раньше, без хорга
<Escsun> попробуй иксы запустить ))
<Escsun> он тебя или пошлет куда подальше или запустит но с весой )
<Just_For_Lulz> кто такая веса?
<Escsun> это такой драйвер VGA )
<Just_For_Lulz> тоесть нвидивский драйвер не загрузится а сразу веса?
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, нет
<Escsun> это раньше так было)
<sharikoff[drink]> ц231
<sharikoff[drink]> ой
<Escsun> sharikoff[drink], вижу борщик и ... удалось на славу )
<Escsun> ы)
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun: не опмогло
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, а теперь покажи xorg.conf
<Escsun> ой
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, лог /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Just_For_Lulz> который был?
<Just_For_Lulz> а, ок
<Just_For_Lulz> http://paste.org.ru/?1opffs djn nfrjq jy
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, а покажи glxinfo еще
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, определило оно правильно
<Just_For_Lulz> :~$ glxinfo
<Just_For_Lulz> name of display: :0
<Just_For_Lulz> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<Escsun> вот
<Just_For_Lulz> ага :)
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722306
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, почитай здесь )
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, у тебя всего то проблема в твоей убунте )
<Just_For_Lulz> в чем-чем проблема? :)
<Escsun> в библиотеке libgl
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun: не совсем понял, что надо делать...
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, эх
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, dmesg покажи )
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun: выложил сюда http://paste.org.ru/?7h23y9
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, странно )
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, попробуй полностью удалить драйвер нвидии
<Escsun> и поставить новый
<Just_For_Lulz> хммм
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, хотя еще надо месу переставить
<Just_For_Lulz> mesa-utils этот пакет?
<Escsun> тип того
<Just_For_Lulz> просто переустановить?
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun: сделал, сейчас попробую иксы перезапустить
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, вернулся )
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, что ты долго
<RfAFdlS> synaptic запускается с ошибкой E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please report. хотя cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep natty | wc -l  == 0  WTF?
<Just_For_Lulz> снес дрова нвидии
<Just_For_Lulz> назад вставать не хотят
<Just_For_Lulz> сейчас из ппа попробую по хауту поставить
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, вот видишь)
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, я сейчас вообще создаю лайф сд своего дистра )
<hookah> офигеть. десять раз снес пульсаудио, переустановил альсу, дрова на звук, три дня мучился. оказалось КРУТИЛКА на корпусе ноута на минимуме была =(((
<Escsun> hookah, ахаха)
<TBAPb> fail
<hookah> реальный фейл ((( зато радуюсь теперь что звук есть )))
<hookah> просто ноут старый и крутилка аналоговая, не связанная с системным уровнем громкости\
<stolzus> hookah: зато сколько опыта ты приобрёл
<RfAFdlS> synaptic запускается с ошибкой E: The value 'natty' is invalid for APT::Default-Release as such a release is not available in the sources E: _cache->open() failed, please report. хотя cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep natty | wc -l  == 0  WTF?!
<hookah> stolzus: да уж ) теперь точно знаю как поднимать звук под убунту =))
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, ну что решил?
<Just_For_Lulz> Escsun: обновил ядрышко до версии 38-11 поставил дрова заново
<Just_For_Lulz> все заработало, благодарю
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, так и думал что в ядре дело
<Just_For_Lulz> только из ппа ставиться не хочет
<Just_For_Lulz> на зависимости ругается
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, glxinfo
<Escsun> покаж)
<Just_For_Lulz> уу там много сейчас :)
<Just_For_Lulz> сек
<Just_For_Lulz> http://paste.org.ru/?ydgdfr djn dtcm dsdjl
<Just_For_Lulz> http://paste.org.ru/?ydgdfr вот весь вывод
<Escsun> Just_For_Lulz, ну да
<Escsun> это то что мне надо)
<Escsun> все ок работает
<Just_For_Lulz> ага, теперь квин через опенгл заработал :)
<Just_For_Lulz> такссс, попробую в урбантеррор поиграть :)
<stolzus> skai: я тебя закруглил, чтобы обновления читать. ты не против?
<skai> не против:)
<skai> можешь их и ретвитать, если понравится
<stolzus> оке :)
<stolzus> Торвальдс, кстати, в G+ обитает
<invizzz> .;
<invizzz> âàûà
<Escsun> inviz, нового узнал ?)
<inviz> ково?
<lukinfore> ку
<Escsun> ctcp ...
<lukinfore> угу пингуют тут всякие
<lukinfore> можно в арте поломанные зависимости попакетно разрешить?
<lukinfore> *апте
<vovan--vovan> Привет! Народ!
<lukinfore> или алиас для пакета сделать
<andrey_> привет ВОВАН
<[v-8]_jupiter> Привет
<vovan--vovan1> Кто знает, почему у Pulse audio проблеммы с звуковой картой via ?
<deimosmaker> ?????? ????
<deimosmaker> ??
<deimosmaker> ??????
<[Raiden]> !utf |deimosmaker
<ubuntuhelp> deimosmaker: Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<[Raiden]> vovan--vovan1: откудаж нам знать
<gxoptg> привет всем. подскажите,плиз. при установке qca-ossl-2.0.0-beta3 при make install выдается ошибка "error: ‘EVP_md2’ was not declared in this scope". поюзал гугл, пишут, что надо включить md2, но как это сделать?
<deimosmaker> ya na androide
<Flower> <gxoptg>, поюзай ещё гугл...;)
<deimosmaker> tut net nastroek kodirovki
<gxoptg> deimosmaker: http://transl.it/
<gxoptg> Flower, ну уже :(
<Flower> <deimosmaker>, у андроида свой канал есть
<deimosmaker> mne nasrat‘ kak pisat na translite)))
<gxoptg> deimosmaker, есть правила канала.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Скажите это у всех медленно unity работает? в 11.10
<Flower> А что такое qca-ossl?
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, ускорение включи
<[v-8]_jupiter> ефекты вроде работеют
<gxoptg> плагин для использования QOAuth (программирование)
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, а что медленно?
<vovan--vovan1> Ну может кто столкнулся как я: звук прибавляешь, и он выключается, тише делаешь, вроде работает.
<gxoptg> [v-8]_jupiter, часто повисает
<Flower> <gxoptg>, понятно...
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: Думаю у всех ещё нету 11.10. Но я смотрел в  виртуалке и там не заметил , что медленно
<Flower> <gxoptg>, тада тебе лучше в англ канале спросить
<[Raiden]> я бы даже сказал 11.10 ещё нету. Там например будет гном3.2 , а в бете 3.1.5
<[Raiden]> вы гоните короче
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну unity не плохо выглядет. Но после xfce медлянно работает
<[Raiden]> ходят тут всякие бетатестеры и мозг парят
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну я уже 2 бага отправил)
<[Raiden]> ок )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Надо же помоч
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, Lubuntu?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: та не хочется свистелок )
<vovan--vovan1> Кстати, а где вы взяли убунту 11.10, вроде как в октябре выход?
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter> , LXDE лучше Unity
<[Raiden]> кубунту я думаю можно уже использовать. т.к. кде 4.7 некоторое время назад вышел и вообще это релиз. А гном версии которая войде в 11.10 ещй нету - она только выйдет в конце сентября.
<Flower> удобнее
<[v-8]_jupiter> Это на роботе xfce4, дома хочется красивости
<gxoptg> [v-8]_jupiter, я штук 60. не в обиду :)
<Flower> Xcfe для буржуев... :)
<gxoptg> offline
<Flower> bb
<[v-8]_jupiter> gxoptg: так я седня ее только поставил
<[Raiden]> хфце кстати переписали на гтк3 или пока ещё 2?
<[v-8]_jupiter> 2
<Flower> <[Raiden]>, он всё равно не жилец
<[v-8]_jupiter> Заметил что в xfce4 даже флеш можно смотреть, ни разу небыло что бы жмешь на весь екран , а оно не разварачивается
<[Raiden]> я рекомендую кеды в общем. Всем у кого комп не старее 3 лет +-.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: чего?
<[Raiden]> но меня можно не слушать
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, где связь между xfce и flash?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: вот и не знаю. Но факт
<Flower> Говорю xfce забросят всё равно
<[Raiden]> я не думаю
<[v-8]_jupiter> С чего бы это
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, ерунда, не может быть flash сама по себе, смотри в настройки xorg
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я думаю что compiz влияет
<[Raiden]> Хотя я бы лбы рад. У меня ест ьмнение сто столько де только лишнюю панику наводит и непонятки в саппорте
<[Raiden]> что*
<[Raiden]> чем их будет меньше - тем лучше
<stolzus> Flower: откуда такая информация?
<Flower> <[Raiden]>, <[v-8]_jupiter> её не будут без конца и края переписывать на новую gtk pyton и тд. всё равно забросят
<Flower> много старых зависимостей и багов тянется
<[Raiden]> я так не думаю )
<[Raiden]> время просто надо что бы переписат ьи всё. Вообще можно не спорить, а сходит ьна хомсайт и посмотреть какие планы
<Flower> <stolzus>, просто общался и выслушал недовольство от одного разработчика
<[Raiden]> Кстати, тотем как то по уродски смотрится в 11.10 , я думал что гтк3 будет однозначно красивее , а нет.
<[Raiden]> :)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: а что скажешь о судьюе gnome3)))
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: не плохо он смотрится
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, с разработчиками gnome не общался, но от то точно не умрёт ,можешь быть спокоен
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, но мне гном не нра, не удобный какой-то
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну я вот попробовал за 2 дня gnome3 и unity в 11.10. Unity впринцыпе не плох даже для больших мониторов
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так что лучше бы unity пилили на стабильность
<Flower>  <[v-8]_jupiter> Для больших мониторов лучше KDE это проверено :)
<[Raiden]> +
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: та не
<[v-8]_jupiter> ТАм панель ппц просто
<[Raiden]> нормальная тут панель. Сча кстати покажу и тотем нвоый и панель в кде
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, все панели настраиваются, можно и из гнома панель прикрутить, и всё равно куча виджитов красивых ,KDE самый красивый это точно.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Flower: ну он медлянный
<Flower> В гноме такого нет и не будет, потому что разработчикам это всё по боку
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, это единственный минус
<[v-8]_jupiter> Просто не вижу смысла использовать kde если все приложения на gtk мне нужные
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>,  на самом деле, если всё повыключать , и все службы, очень даже не плохо бегает и на pentium 3
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315050944_6384266_eebb8e383e.png
<[Raiden]> в виртуалке гно3 фаллбек сессия
<nand> Flower:  не нашол ничего красивого в кде, наоборот только работать мешает
<nand> [Raiden]:  дк то дефолт,  а дефолт всегда страшненький
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: какойто у тебя шрифт мелковат, глаза не болят
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: не
<Flower> А кто пробывал, запустить в ОС запущенной в виртмашине ещё одну вирт машину и в ней ОС?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: у тебя не ноут случайно с хд экраном?
<[Raiden]> дя такого девайса может и мелковат
<Flower> У кого нетбук?
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: у мну 2 моника 22)
<[Raiden]> ясно, значит привычки разные
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, мм?
<gxoptg> холиварчик??
<Flower> <gxoptg>, а хоцца?
<Flower> KDE VS GNOME
<gxoptg> с админом страшно, забанит еще :)
<[Raiden]> nand: то ambiance , а дефолт ещё страшнее
<Flower> поехали... :)
<gxoptg> та ну. тут есть кто-то кому нравится gnome 3? :D
<Flower> QT ТОРМОЗИТ МЕНЬШЕ, ЧЕМ GTK И ПАДАЕТ РЕЖЕ!!!
<[Raiden]> )
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: помоему в totam интерфейс что надо, ничего лишнего.
<nand> [Raiden]:  дк есть темы и движки gtk по типу murrine, видел в сети народ murrine под gtk3 конпилит, ничего так
<gxoptg> Flower, не могу поспорить. но мне нравится gtk
<Flower> ОТ ТЕМ ГНОМА ТОСКА НАВИВАЕТ
<stolzus> навЕвает
<stolzus> от слова веять
<nand> кастую злого админа
<Flower> Trolling is a art?
<[v-8]_jupiter> )
<stolzus> троллинг - занятие для дураков, на самом деле
<gxoptg> stolzus, а кому-то нравится
<Flower> сказал тролль...
<gxoptg> ))
<stolzus> не тролль, вовсе
<Flower> А чего  это чат такой голубой...?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Назрел вопрос) А как в unity цвет шрифта сменить. А то серый как то не очень удобно
<nand> stolzus: не корми
<Flower> Парлео франце?
<Flower> <[v-8]_jupiter>, конфиги в папке пользователя
<[v-8]_jupiter> GUI нет?)
<Flower> Марк Шатлворт Негр? Ви таки думаити, даа?
<skai> @kick Flower 2.2 2.6
<skai> @mode +b *!*@*95.53.8.223
<[Raiden]> темы гтк возможно не все навевают тоску, но гном фаллбек - точно. По крайней мере в бете.
<[Raiden]> верхняя панель например шире нижней. Если изменить размер в свойствах панели - 0 реакции.
<skai> [Raiden]: а к фаллбаку мона прикрутить глобал меню
<[Raiden]> skai: это утверждение или вопрос?
<skai> утверждение ессесно
<skai> знака вопроса то нет
<[Raiden]> но и . тоже )
<toxa> всем привет.... может кто подскажет с чем связано вот это....
<toxa> ~$ virsh
<toxa> ошибка: не удалось получить данные: : Соединение сброшено другой стороной
<toxa> ошибка: не удалось подключиться к гипервизору
<[v-8]_jupiter> toxa: libvirt запущен
<[v-8]_jupiter> ?
<toxa> ps ax|grep libvirt
<toxa>  1482 ?        S      0:00 dnsmasq --strict-order --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/var/run/libvirt/network/default.pid --conf-file= --except-interface lo --listen-address 192.168.122.1 --dhcp-range 192.168.122.2,192.168.122.254 --dhcp-lease-max=253 --dhcp-no-override
<toxa> 16189 ?        Rl     0:00 /usr/sbin/libvirtd -d
<Alagos> Добрый день. Подскажите, где лежат конфиги docky? Только в .config/docky или еще где то есть?
<[v-8]_jupiter> toxa: к локальному подключаешься или к удаленному?
<toxa> к локальному
<[v-8]_jupiter> А прав хватает?
<toxa> от рута тоже самое
<toxa> куда лог выложить? в syslog ругань постоянная идёт от libvirt
<[v-8]_jupiter> pastebin
<[v-8]_jupiter> туда ложи
<toxa> http://pastebin.ru/320461
<toxa> хм.... откуда x64...
<[v-8]_jupiter> error :
<[v-8]_jupiter> qemuCreateCapabilities:1046 : out of memory
<toxa> ииии....?
<[v-8]_jupiter> Памяти больше чем надо не выделял?
<[v-8]_jupiter> покажи еще  service libvirt-bin status
<toxa> service libvirt-bin status
<toxa> libvirt-bin start/running, process 1191
<[v-8]_jupiter> toxa: похоже с правами чтот. grep libvirtd /etc/group
<clay> с IPSec кто нибудь может помочь- тунель не поднимается
<adminn> я не могу через root сменить права у папки!(к ней примонтирован жесткий диск)
<[Raiden]> задал вопрос в котором содержится ответ и свалил
<Garfeild> всем привет) никто не пишет с использованием mono? )
<gxoptg> не а
<andrey_> что за извращенец))
<gxoptg> это о чем?
<baltazor> Кто подскажет через что можно звонить(принимать звонки) и отсылать(и принимать) смс в ubuntu 10.10 с помощью модема Huawei e1550
<baltazor> сим карта вставлена
<stolzus> baltazor: там клент есть на карте памяти
<stolzus> *клиент
<baltazor> карты памяти нету :)
<baltazor> мне интернет с модема не нужен
<baltazor> чисто звонки и смс
<stolzus> мегафон-модем?
<baltazor> нет
<baltazor> киевстар
<baltazor> Украина
<stolzus> а
<baltazor> для мегафона видел клиент, но там не заметил звонков
<baltazor> чую придется астериск мучать (
<stolzus> про звонки не знаю, а про смс читал, что делали
<stolzus> хотя сам не пользуюсь. мне телефона хватает
<baltazor> ну телефон у меня есть
<baltazor> но нужен другой оператор
<baltazor> а заводить второй телефон не хочу
<skai> baltazor: для вонков мультифон.их политика.а смс - можено прям с клиента в модеме (на встроенной памяти модема)
<baltazor> skai: нету в модеме памяти
<skai> есть
<skai> установи usbmodeswitch и переключи его в редим cd
<skai> и все увидишь
<baronos> Шалом всем, вообщем при запуске файла в терминале пишет UpLauncher: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<[Raiden]> какого файла
<[Raiden]> телепатов нет
<baronos> игра онлайн, файл который запускает обновление игры, а файл запуска игры норм запускаеться
<[Raiden]> ну ясно. Мне гадать лень, разговор окончен )
<baronos> ну реклама запрещена, а то еще расцените как реклама игры)))
<nand> странная реклама, скорее анти
<[Raiden]> baronos: натрави на этот файл команду file и покажи что пишет и ос 32 или 64 бит?
<baronos> [Raiden] ОС 32 вот что file показал http://paste.ubuntu.com/681199/
<baronos> [Raiden] Заного установленная не обновленная игра запускает этот файл, так что буду заново обновлять))) спс)
<[Raiden]> да незачто )
<[Raiden]> я думал может 64бит
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: Ты же kde юзаешь?
<[Raiden]> да
<[v-8]_jupiter> Как вот такое сделать?) http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6539234    , а то уже unity надоел подвисать
<[v-8]_jupiter> Верней что за пакеты нудо поставить?
<[v-8]_jupiter> я так понимаю что не kde-desktop
<[Raiden]> я так не делал, не считаю что плазма лишнее. Ну пусть освободится 100-300мб , да хоть 500, зато не будет плазмойдов и чего-нить ещё.
<[Raiden]> я думаю это сделан опутем правки /usr/bin/startkde
<[Raiden]> это  шеллскрипт
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тоесть ставить kde-desktop ,а потом подправить автозапуск
<[Raiden]> ну да. Найти как грузится plasma-desktop и закоментить
<[v-8]_jupiter> хм вот теперь только untiy надо както выпилить(
<[Raiden]> да пусть будет как запасная сессия. Выпилишь когда всё сделаешь\решишь окончательно переехать
<[Raiden]> или не решишь )
<[v-8]_jupiter> Ну у меня для етого есть xfce)
<[Raiden]> про идею комнат кстати почитай, может пропрет. Это как столы, только можно привязат ьк ним программы и они будут пускаться при активации комнаты
<[Raiden]> это правда уже плазма нужна - вроде
<[v-8]_jupiter> Плохо что в ubuntu не можно выбрать при установке что ставить
<[Raiden]> плазмы кстати две в 4.7   plasma-desktop и plasma-netbook
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: можно
<[v-8]_jupiter> Поставил ядро и накатил что надо сверху
<[Raiden]> последнюю я не пускал, но скриншоты есть в инете
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: как ?
<skai> !minimal
<ubuntuhelp> Образ Minimal CD очень небольшой по размеру. Большинство пакетов выкачивается из интернета при установке. Это позволяет Вам выбрать только те пакеты, которые Вам нужны. См. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<skai> !alternate
<ubuntuhelp> Alternate CD — установочный диск с текстовым инсталлятором. Он может использоваться в тех случаях, когда не возможен запуск графической программы установки. См. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate . См. также !minimal.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Алтернейт не спрашивает
<[v-8]_jupiter> Я с него ставил 11,10
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: в альтернейт сд, в меню загрузки есть опция ставить без гуи. ф4 или ф5
<[v-8]_jupiter> ОЙ)
<[v-8]_jupiter> Тогда мне повылазило)
<[Raiden]> и ещё там по 1 из эфок есть опция адванцед или про - забыл
<[v-8]_jupiter> Вот теперь дилема 11.10 или 11.04
<[v-8]_jupiter> Для дома
<[Raiden]> Ну , я уж буду сидеть на 11.04 до релиза. Но до него 2 месяца всего - так что сам решай. Если оно у тебя не глючит или сможешь это пережить - то можно )
<[Raiden]> и обновляться часто думаю не стоит
<[Raiden]> может чего-то ломаться\фиксится  50на50
<skai> 11.10 же
<skai> там юнити хорошее
<[Raiden]> В виртуалке конено это ужас. гном и юнити сессии пробовал - софт валится. Думаю дело не в конечной версии гтк и гнома. 3.1.5 тестовый.
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: та вот целый день почти в unity
<[v-8]_jupiter> как то оно то подвиснет то еще чтото
<[Raiden]> юнити там действительно удобней, очень порадовало что в даше можно группы типа мультимедиа\инет выбрать - упрощает запуск прог.
<[v-8]_jupiter> то панель не выезжает когда
<[Raiden]> Н оза час у меня там падал эмпати, наутилус, центр приложений
<[Raiden]> действительно удобней - имелось в виду чем прошле юнити.
<skai> [v-8]_jupiter: ну так бета же
<[Raiden]> если они это всё успеют пофиксить будет чудо
<[v-8]_jupiter> skai: я знаю. Просто сам unity как то ну уж очень не привычен
<[Raiden]> но скрее всег ополучится как всегда - новый релиз, куча ругани, которая утихнет месяца через два , вместо с обновками )
<[Raiden]> вместе
<baltazor> skai: стоп, мне не нужно настраивать модем, мне нужна программа для звонков и смс и uusd запросов (проверка счета и т.д.)
<baltazor> skai: сам модем настроен и на голос и на смс и т.д.
<baltazor> skai: проверенно
<[Raiden]> анимация  расположения файлов http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81PGq5zJG6Y
<skai> baltazor: она лежит на модеме.в памяти, которая не показывается, пока ты модем не переключишь в режим cd
<baltazor> skai: для линукса клиент? да же если модем киевстара (Украина)?
<skai> baltazor: mobile partner от хуавея для линуксов тож писали
<baltazor> ок
<baltazor> поищу мобайл парнер
<baltazor> партнер*
<Umren> yo
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tghx_th-u_Y&feature=related
<Umren> это smooth?
<Umren> или я ослеп что тормозит
<[Raiden]> нормально вроде
<Umren> рывки ясно виднвы
<Umren> видны
<Umren> либо у меня фреймрейт на глазах выше.. либо.. xD
<[Raiden]> может из-за захвата видео рывки.
<Umren> ты наверное просто слишком долго сидел на кедах.. :)
<Umren> что даже 10% улучшение кажется уже идеальным)
<[Raiden]> ну, постоянно я нан их пару месяцев сижу )
<[Raiden]> или когда там гном 3 релизнуло
<Umren> 5 месяцев?
<[Raiden]> чего-то сомневаюсь ) Ну не важно, кде в середине лета у меня появилось
<[Raiden]> точнее был овсегда. Как среда по умолчанию стало.
<Umren> 6 Apr 2011
<Umren> apr may june july august
<[Raiden]> А ну да, даже федора с ним успела выйти. Это я поздно ег опосмотрел
<baltazor> skai: а как переключить в cd режим?
<skai> usb_modeswitch
<skai> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/3g
<skai> или так
<baltazor> skai: usb-modeswitch стоит, модем впихнул в USB, определился, попросил пин код сим карты
<[Raiden]> !3g
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='3g'
<[Raiden]> можно повесить )
<baltazor> но мне интернет не нужен
<skai> baltazor: я ж тебе кинул ман на at команды
<skai> и на форуме погугли
<skai> там по хитрому им переключать
<abra> hi!
<toxa> всем привет.... а можно как то в git добавить всё что есть в папке, но исключить из это конкретные папки.... вообщем git add .  (но исключить из .  папка1 и папка2 ) .... ?
<baltazor> skai: а когда я ввел эту команду я сделал модемом оно теперь должно примаунтится как модем типа?
<baltazor> skai: как раздел*
<Umren> toxa: #git
<fr1lancer> Может и мне уже наконец поставить себе убунту
<abra> fr1lancer, а у тебя что за ОС?
<fr1lancer> Только мне все больше кажется что убунту больше для ноутов
<fr1lancer> А не для пк
<fr1lancer> у меня семёрка
<fr1lancer> жутко пиратская
<fr1lancer> (:
<abra> оО
<fr1lancer> просто я уважаю убунту
<fr1lancer> но для повседневности её маловато пока
<fr1lancer> и я один
<fr1lancer> ну и хер с ним
<fr1lancer> так вот для пк думаю нафик она есть старый бук туда её воткнуть
<fr1lancer> лениво )):
<Umren> !ops
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ops'
<Umren> !op
<ubuntuhelp> Внимание. Замечено нарушение. Вызываю дежурных операторов: skai, artus, mva, inkvizitor68sl, [Raiden], Aceler, sharikoff, nAgoHaK (за ложный вызов последует наказание)
<skai> @voice fr1lancer
<fr1lancer> А вроде как должны были забанить или как бы так бы ((:
<abra> fr1lancer, я уже леть 7 юзаю линукс и рад
<fr1lancer> Я раньше очень активно юзал убунту
<fr1lancer> Щас хочу играть в ив играю иногда но времени жутко не хватает вить надо еще и пиво пить
<fr1lancer> Вот убунту ж потянуть должна же ив ну и хер с ним (((:
<Umren> мда xD
<fr1lancer> Да я понимаю конечно что такое убунту
<abra> fr1lancer, что такое убунту?))
<skai> @kban --user fr1lancer 7200 ты не дома. не ругайся
<skai> @voice abra
<skai> abra: эт слишком толсто
<abra> а мне за что?
<abra> мде
<Umren> за 4 символа в нике.. поход на ская )
<Umren> *похож
<abra> давно я тут не был
<Umren> да, теперь тут правят тираны
<abra> жесть
<abra> а что сказал?
<abra> какой пункт я нарушил)
<skai> !rules > abra
<ubuntuhelp> abra, please see my private message
<Anton2d> Привет люди, кто хочет решить задачку для меня, при знании дела она простая:
<Anton2d> вот такая команда:
<Anton2d> echo "`LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 date +"%b '%y"`"
<Anton2d> выдаёт вот это: echo "`LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 date +"%b '%y"`"
<abra> skai, честно не понял, ну да ладно
<Anton2d> тоесть вот это: Sep '11
<sharikoff[b]> надо кавычечки
<Anton2d> как мне поправить дату, чтобы оно выдавало предыдущий месяц.
<[Raiden]> Anton2d: а надо что?
<[Raiden]> а..
<Anton2d> тоесть оно всё работает, выдаёт текущий месяц, нужно предыдущий.
<[Raiden]> никак. это вывод текущей даты. Можешь перевести системное время на месяц или использовать другую команду. Или выводить только время , а месяц руками написать
<abra> date -d '1 month ago'
<Anton2d> Мне надо не руками, мне надо получить на выводе именно предыдущий месяц в формате: Aug '11
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> значит вру
<Anton2d> в какую сторону капать, как еще можно добыть дату из системы, отнять 1 месяц и получить требуемый формат.
<Anton2d> date -d '1 month ago' - конечно работает но, выводит "Ср. авг.  3 23:08:21 NOVST 2011" как превести к нужному формату у меня мозга нехватает.
<Anton2d> причем эту всю прелесть мне надо для grep, тоесть у меня в скрипте идёт grep "`LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 date +"%b '%y"`"
<Anton2d> Ура!
<Anton2d> Вот как оно: echo "`LANG=en_GB.UTF-8 date -d '1 month ago' +"%b '%y"`"
<Anton2d> abra, спасибо за наводку ;)
<abra> нз)
<Anton2d> ох как меня плющит от этого синтаксиса bash'а, кошмар сколько кавычек, давно делал, сейчас понять не могу какие за что уже там отвечают ;)
<Anton2d> но главное работает, же!
<abra> Anton2d, )
<abra> Баш нормально работает
<Anton2d> Он конечно могуч! Но вот немного вонючь и малость волосат...
<abra> Anton2d, )) Почитай Pro Bash Programming
<abra> очень интересная книга
<Anton2d> адванцент баш скриптинг гайд читаю постоянно взад и вперед, но пока идёт туговасто
<Billi_Gates> А с чего например начинать?
<abra> оО))
<Anton2d> PBP еще не читал
<Umren> Anton2d: а ты не думал что в месяцах может быть разное количество дней?
<Anton2d> упс..... так я же 1 месяц отнимаю вроде
<Umren> ну смотри, вот на пхп echo date("M d",time()-3600*24*30);
<Umren> тока там 4 число
<Umren> а ща 3
<Anton2d>  '1 month ago' - я думаю будет отнимать месяц же....
<Umren> т.к. разное количество дней
<Umren> месяц? 30 31 29 дней?
<Umren> что такое месяц? )
<abra> Umren, date -d '1 month ago' отнимает тупо 1 месяц от текущего
<abra> так что норм
<Umren> 30 дней отнимает? или просто берет дату такую же предыдущего месяца?
<Anton2d> он, типо сам берет как я понял именно столько дней сколько было в месяцк.
<Umren> а если будет 31 число а в пред месяце было 30 дней ?
<abra> например 11 месяц
<Anton2d> хотя затестить надобы
<abra> он возвращает 10
<Umren> ну так ему вроде число надо было
<Umren> а не только месяц
<abra> ему месяц нужен
<abra> или нет?))
<Anton2d> не не.. мне нужен тольуо месяц и год, мне не надо чисто, и это радует ;)
<Anton2d> *число
<Umren> ну тогда ладно)
<Umren> а вобще баш не советую учить, начни с питона сразу
<abra> Ой да ладно
<abra> bash номруль
<abra> нормуль*
<Umren> баш нормуль по началу
<Anton2d> да надо и то и то, баш в любом случае нужен, куды без него
<abra> что сразу пидон пихаете
<skai> нафиг ему питон
<Umren> skai: секретный план правительства по увеличению количества быдлокодеров )
<abra> )))))))
<Umren> так что не задавайте вопросов таких)
<skai> Umren: я антиколаборационист:-Р
<abra> Лучше не надо) А то через год начнет писать супер-пупер-неповторимый-аудио-плеер который сжирает половино ОЗУ)
<skai> !python-slow > abra
<ubuntuhelp> abra, please see my private message
<abra> ок ок Пидон просто реактивен
<abra> возрадуемся
<Umren> ага, а то забнят
<skai> Umren: если хочешь создать образ тирана из меня - я могу помочь и вдать тебе по первое число за 2.5
<Umren> за 2.5 ?
<skai> !rules > Umren
<ubuntuhelp> Umren, please see my private message
<abra> А если серьозно, то питон довольно подтянулся за последнее время и это радует
<Umren> а, я думал это какая то форма речи)
<Umren> куда от подтянулся то?
<Umren> *он
<abra> не спрашивай
<Umren> все скриптовые языки +- по скорости равные
<abra> я боюсь
<Umren> интерпритируемые точнее
<skai> Umren: а как насичет PyPy?
<abra> PyPy хорош
<Umren> skai: compiler?
<Umren> или что это
<Umren> я знаю что еще был psyco
<Umren> но вроде как его не развивают
<abra> skai, он вроде ж кастрированный
<abra> pypy
<abra> не?
<Umren> писать интерпритатор > что бы потом интерпритируемый код заново компилировать - идея парадоксальная )
<skai> не
<skai> сам язык pypy
<skai> реализация питона на языке питона
<Umren> омг
<skai> ил pypython
<skai> как то так называется
<abra> так я понял что питон на питоне
<abra> но он там неполноценный
<Umren> вроде как стороники питона говорят что это язык с идеальным синтаксисом, зачем нужен питон на питоне?
<skai> не.он полноценный
<Umren> да и видно что проэкт не очень развивается)
<[Raiden]> сча лучше наверное хж учить. Можно что-нить для гномшелла написать
<[Raiden]> жс
<Umren> жс?
<abra> skai, я ни в коем случае не хотел сказать, что пайтон тормоз, но я оцениваю свою систему, когда проги на питоне реально отжирают много памяти и это печально
<Umren> javascript?
<[Raiden]> ага
<abra> возможно это вопросы к разрабоам
<abra> разрабам*
<skai> abra: ну так криворукие быдлокодеры - не проблема языка:)
<Umren> abra: на питоне пишет каждый школьник, так что не удивительно)
<[Raiden]> кде тоже будет перезжать на qml+js
<Umren> не будет
<Umren> только интерфейс
<Umren> на qml )
<abra> skai, так Марк сказал, что всем добро пожаловать. Любой кто может тыкать по клаве - питонопрограммер
<abra> и он там вроде среду целую разрабатывает
<[Raiden]> в новости было про всё kde sc
<Umren> abra: про среды не слышал - поподробнее )
<Umren> [Raiden]: переезжать он тока будет в плане интерфейса, они терь пропагандируют писать кнопочки и виджеты на qml+js, а весь бекенд код как был так и будет на с++
<[Raiden]> если так, то ок. Н оопять же питон тут врое непричем )
<Umren> они просто упрощяют создание интерфейсов для разработчиков, свистелки перделки и прочее
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> и как бы, если ведущие де будут использовать не питон, то смысл учить его
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно не запрешает никто, если нравится
<Umren> всмысле смысл?
<Umren> ну так есть же PyQt, PySide
<Umren> PyGTK
<Umren> в тех же кедах и кутэ ты вполне можешь писать на питоне)
<Umren> ну и если исходники показывать не будешь.. пацаны не прознают)
<[Raiden]> Umren: а захочется тебе поправить какаую-то часть виджета, плагина и ифейса, открываешь исходники
<[Raiden]> опа
<[Raiden]> а там не то что ты учил
<Umren> а ты подавляй такие желания ) надо себя контролировать
<[Raiden]> :)
<Umren> бери пример с эппл, "Нету - значит это не нужно" )
<abra> я за то чтобы ядро было на Си, а морда на Питоне
<Umren> думаю питонисты бы и ядро на питоне хотели бы )
<abra> если все на пидоне, то это клиника
<KingOfAbsinthe> Yfhjl nfrfz ghj,ktvf
<KingOfAbsinthe> народ такая проблема
<KingOfAbsinthe> помогите
<KingOfAbsinthe> Забыл пароль от SU. Можно как нить его восстановить????
<[Raiden]> а он был?
<Umren> http://tinyurl.com/3uufb3n
<abra> загружайся в однопользовательском режиме
<[Raiden]> пароль можно просто стерет ьв /etc/passwd и /etc/shadow
<Umren> KingOfAbsinthe: по ссылке все разждевано
<Umren> но в любом случае ребутацо придеца)
<skai> как можно забыть пароль от того, что не имеет пароля по своей архитектуре
<skai> утилита switch user не имеет своего пароля
<Umren> толсто)
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, как ты забыл его??!! Ты его поставил надцать лет назад и ни разу не ребутился?
<skai> Umren: как правда может быть толстой, товарищ?вы уже от лурчанки загибаетесь
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Почти так. У меня на компе стоят винда и убунту, убунтой я долго не пользовался
<Umren> я там не бывваю)
<skai> Umren: нюню.ври дальше
<Umren> а я не настаиваю, просто факт :)
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, ты сейчас в системе?
<KingOfAbsinthe> да
<abra> под пользователем?
<KingOfAbsinthe> в убунте
<abra> passwd
<KingOfAbsinthe> под SUDO
<abra> passwd <имя пользователя>
<KingOfAbsinthe> of
<skai> SUDO - это новые вещества, которым обдолбался ТС
<KingOfAbsinthe> ща
<KingOfAbsinthe> сек
<Umren> чот я ниче не понял..
<skai> KingOfAbsinthe: help.ubuntu.ru/manual читать пока не поймешь всю тупость твоих заявлений
<abra> я тоже
<abra> как ты зашел))))
<Umren> нафиг те su если у тя под sudo рутовский доступ?
<abra> и сидишь под пользователем
<abra> мая поломал моск
<Umren> не, ну есть вероятность что у него заходит система сама по себе )
<Umren> но всеравно он не правильно выражается)
<abra> Umren, надо быть более снисходительным
<abra> бывает всякое
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Кстати, ещё такая трабла, под убунтой постоянно включён принтер и не выкл.чается. Под виндой такого нету. Почему??
<KingOfAbsinthe> В чём может быть проблема??????
<KingOfAbsinthe> и как решить её
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, я не знаю!!!!!((((
<KingOfAbsinthe> понятно
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, да ты не паникуй
<abra> решение есть
<KingOfAbsinthe> Да я само спокойствие :))))))
<abra> надо просто поискать
<KingOfAbsinthe> :D
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra:Да чтоб да чтоб паниковал :))))))
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, ты понимаешь что это испытание
<abra> ))
<abra> выдержишь, познаешь дзен)
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra:Я просто немного от Ред Дебила (Ред девила) взбодрён :))))
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, а вот его не надо пить
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Антон Уральский разрешил
<KingOfAbsinthe> :))))
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: У меня стресс
<abra> а ну если он
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, стресс?)
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: С теххподержкой
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)))))))
<KingOfAbsinthe> Они обламывают мой кайф
<KingOfAbsinthe> :))))
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, сколько помню свои проблемы, они все гуглились
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Да гугл какую то хрень выдаёт не по теме
<KingOfAbsinthe> вернее по теме
<KingOfAbsinthe> НО
<KingOfAbsinthe> всякую левую чушь
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, левая чушь по теме /0
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Ага, вроде бы по теме, НО вода
<skai> abra: все, где есть лсова длиннее 5 букв - левая чушь по теме:)ибо ему сложно
<abra> KingOfAbsinthe, имей терпение перелопатить эту воду
<abra> и ты найдешь, то что тебе нужно
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: Я хочу всё и сразу
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)))))
<abra> Я понимаю, что легче зайти и сказать " У меня не пашет ...! Решите проблему!"
<abra> и ждать
<KingOfAbsinthe> abra: угу :))
<abra> Думаешь это разумно?
<KingOfAbsinthe> Зато легко
<KingOfAbsinthe> :)))
<KingOfAbsinthe> а серьёзно
<KingOfAbsinthe> если говорить
<KingOfAbsinthe> ТО что тяжело помочь чтоли??? Да если бы кто то что то спросил у всех и я если бы знал как помочь я ему помог бы, даже не разу не сказав не слова
<skai> !pm > abra
<ubuntuhelp> abra, please see my private message
<skai> @voice abra
<skai> @mode + q abra
<skai> @mode +q abra
<skai> abra: ну перезайди еще раз.сними предупреждение самостоятельно.рискни
<Escsun> skai, а чего +q дает ?)
<skai> Escsun: ты забыл?тишину же:)
<skai> пока голос не дадут:)
<Escsun> skai, а)
<skai> лучшее лекартсво от любителей снимать самовольно предупреждения
<Escsun> skai, а я парюсь с initrd хоть бы 1 коммент поставили ((
<Escsun> skai, кучу переменных наделали и разбирайся блин)
<skai> шосним?
<skai> сеж понятно и без коментов
<Escsun> skai, ты видел арчевский инитрид ?)
<Escsun> обычный легко как то ))
<Escsun> но арчевский это геморой еще тот
<Escsun> там переменная на переменной )
<skai> это арч, детка:) KISS не значит keep it simple stupid. KISS - это то, что ты должен сделать с арчепопой
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> не, арч вообще не очень сложный. Мне хватило небольшого хавту на русской странице
<skai> на русской оно же депрекатед давно
<skai> лучше англиш маной пользоваться
<[Raiden]> ну, я арч смотрел давно
<skai> чтобы hal себе выпиленный уже пару лет как не поставить
<[Raiden]> в 2008 наверное.
<Wizard-necro> всем добрый вечер
<[Raiden]> его печально, ролинга в бунте не может быть. Если даже сделают такой вариант, он всеравно будет тормоз, т.к. сначала пакеты будут появлятся в дебиане.
<[Raiden]> та же опенсусе например независима  -сами себе мантейнеры
<skai> [Raiden]: а убунто ролинг на сиде сделать будто низя
<[Raiden]> а в сиде могут быть не релизные программы.
<[Raiden]> сид этот ваш неправильынй ролинг. Он вообще им не является
<skai> кстати меньеш чем в месяц после выхода 11.10 выйдут новая суся и федора
<skai> вот и будет время выбрать дистр:)
<[Raiden]> сделать анверное можно, но как я сказал выше, сначала соберут в дебиане ,потом только дошло  бы до такого ролинга
<Umren> [Raiden]: нафиг те роллинг? в сусе тоже не роллинг )
<[Raiden]> угу. Я как раз этим буду занимать осенью )
<Wizard-necro> уважаемые линуксоиды) у кого есть время помочь вашему брату в убунте?
<[Raiden]> решать остаться или нет.
<Escsun> !ask | Wizard-necro
<ubuntuhelp> Wizard-necro: Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<[Raiden]> Umren: в сусе есть ролинг ветка, которую можно подключить с текущему релизу
<Umren> зачем тебе роллинг7
<skai> [Raiden]: ну так CUT же в демьяне все пилють и пилють
<[Raiden]> http://ru.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed
<[Raiden]> Umren: Ну, убунту я пользую в связке с гетдеб и ппа - это костыли, котоыре ролин релиз мог бы решить )
<Wizard-necro> сталкивался ли кто-то с проблемой в работе вай фая на броадкоме 4313?  и как лечили то что он не пашет на проприетарных и на пакетах из синаптика((
<skai> !q1 > Wizard-necro
<ubuntuhelp> Wizard-necro, please see my private message
<Umren> [Raiden]: роллинг релиз может так же создать кучу проблем )
<Umren> так что везде свои + и -
<Umren> ппа фактически это выборочный роллинг, хватает
<[Raiden]> сусеводы ещё манифест выпустили,  где ест ьфраза прото , что у них нет целей стремиться на мобильные девайсы - меня как десктоп юзера это немного привлекает.
<Umren> я сомневаюсь, что на сусе адекватный роллинг
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну, в общем согласен. Везде свои )
<Umren> хочешь роллинг - иди на арч
<skai> ппа тем лучше, что в нем тока определенный софт обновляют.у тя есть выбор, оставить стабильное юзерспейс и обновить тока любимый влц к примеру
<Umren> ога
<Umren> вполне это адекватно
<skai> хочешь стабильный ролинг - жди CUT
<Umren> что есьм cut?
<skai> эт они тестинг без заморозки хотят запилить.чтобы демьян стал ролингом
<skai> без ограничения
<Umren> думаешь поможет?
<[Raiden]> ест ьещё аптосид
<[Raiden]> кстати там кде по дефолту
<Umren> запарил с кде))
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> кеды обладают свойством ненужности
<Umren> в кде кстати кой нидь док есть?
<[Raiden]> я бы мог описат ьположительные стороны кед. Но это и так везде описан ои на скриншотах показано.
<Umren> а то панелька аля виндовс икпи раздражает
<[Raiden]> минусы тоже есть
<Umren> падает плазма?
<[Raiden]> в 4.7 падает при логауте
<Umren> эт не минус.. это особенность среды ))
<Umren> думаю ее многие кдешники уже даже не замечают
<skai> эт не баг
<skai> эт фича
<skai> столько лет ее старательно из релиза в релиз переносят
<Umren> ага, я скока раз кеды не смотрел - всегда падает плазма
<[Raiden]> да, плазма не падает, она рестартует :)
<Umren> спустя n лет
<[Raiden]> ваще, я думаю скоро пофиксят это. Сча уже ошутимо лучше.
<skai> перед рестартом она падает
<Umren> а так кде норм.. тока панеьку бы сменить
<skai> зачем же?эт физитная карточка их:)
<skai> Umren: ну панелька то меняется
<skai> ее моэно вообще убрать
<skai> этож клизмод всего лишь
<[Raiden]> Umren: Я сделал потоньше и тему нашел без округлостей. СЧа покажу
<Umren> а какие там плазмоиды вместо нее есть?
<Umren> просто там норм индикаторы
<Umren> а вот все остальное УГ
<skai> Umren: есть типо пайп меню коробоксового
<skai> но мне пока компиз нра
<skai> егож даж стандалон она
<skai> хотя и часть гномоюнити он ниче так
<[Raiden]> заменители панели задач есть. В виде просто значков - я не пользуюсь , они кривоваты + к этой привык уже вполне
<Umren> показывай уже
<[Raiden]> вот такая у меня, ещё на скриншоте вы видите виндовс-таббинг пиджин+квирк в 1 окне :) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315071780_5336575_d45932fc3b.png
<NBaQ> где можно узнать настройки в нэт?
<NBaQ> айпи ДНС
<Umren> у провайдера
<NBaQ> и др
<Escsun> [Raiden], что у тебя со шрифтами сделали?)
<wildDAlex> Люди, кто-нидь может подсказать, почему у ряда приложений в Юнити нет иконок в трее? А частности DeadBeef.
<Umren> да шрифты не очень )
<[Raiden]> а что с ними?
<Umren> как то у мя сразу от них глаза заболели в квирке )
<Escsun> у меня они вообще выпали)
<Umren> [Raiden]: ужас когда я вижу гткшные приложения в кутэ )
<Umren> это про лису )
<Umren> закладки и группы - ад
<skai> wildDAlex: потому что они не внесены в белый список же
<[Raiden]> группы - это не в гтк дело
<[Raiden]> это такой спиддиал
<Umren> выглядит страшно, перейди на оперу )
<[Raiden]> вроде
<[Raiden]> не
<Umren> она же кутэшная )
<skai> [Raiden]: шрифты конечно страшно
<[Raiden]> да какая мне разница
<wildDAlex> skai, что за список, как туда добавить можно?
<skai> wildDAlex: google unity tray whitelist
<Umren> [Raiden]: пиджин по идее так же адски выглядит )
<Umren> [Raiden]: эт у тя кубунту или сусе?
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0903/h_1315072069_7827633_571811bac8.png пиджин
<[Raiden]> кубунта
<Escsun> [Raiden], полечи ты уже наконец то шрифты )
<[Raiden]> только если сможете обьяснить что с ними не так
<Umren> то что в одном окошке 2 приложения - прикольно
<[Raiden]> я всё вижу )
<Umren> [Raiden]: на панели кстати лиса залезла на терминал - выглядит адски )
<wildDAlex> skai, спасибо, помогла всего одна строчка - gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<[Raiden]> Umren: это проблема скриншота. появляется ещё 1 приложение на панели, сама шотилка и именно этот момент шотится. Визуально этого не видно. Это как бы часть анимации заснята
<[Raiden]> с задержкой всё ок
<skai> Umren: эт кснапшот так всегда снимает.
<[Raiden]> субпиксельное сглаживание отрублено было. Наверное поэтому такая реакция
<Umren> skai: ты ж вроде на арче? там ща 3 ядро уже?
<skai> чтобы  на этом студенческом недоделии сидел?
<[Raiden]> табы в окнах конечно не особо нужная вещь. Но впринципе можно юзать. Можно в то окно с чатами сунут ьещё фф и кторент и все что про сеть будет в 1 окне
<skai> ненене
<skai> только правоверная убунта
<Umren> [Raiden]: потенциально удобно
<[Raiden]> пускалка тут ещё хорошая. лучше чем дефотная в г2 и тем более чем в г3
<[Raiden]> по альт+ф2
<skai> [Raiden]: но все равно не дотягивает до синапса
<wtf> skai, за что бан?)) abra?
<[Raiden]> и ещё нету намека на т очто надо будет лезть править что-то. Правила, для окон, как разместить кнопки  на окне - всё делается в гуи мышкой.
<Umren> ты о чем? )
<[Raiden]> Если я захочу привязат ьтерминал к 4 столу - всё что надо это пройти в соотв настройку мышкой
<[Raiden]> Umren: про кнопки слева или справа и т.д. )
<skai> @mode +q *!~abra@*
<skai> оно такое непонятливое
<skai> кстати виндов рулз в кедах реализованы няшнее, чем в компизе
<skai> хотя в 0.9 уже чтото похожее стало вырисовываться
<[Raiden]> В общем, кде имеет право на жизнь. Много интересных идей и опций - которых вполне хватает. Т.е. нету ощущения что опять что-то урезали.
<Umren> имеет, кто спорит
<[Raiden]> угу. Н ов компизе они всетаки есть и это хорошо.
<[Raiden]> в гномшелле нету. Есть расширение  с настройкой через гсетингс - т.е. через дконф
<skai> ну кеды изза прожорливости право жизни ооочень сильно утончают
<[Raiden]> только тупое. Немного. Многооконную софтину может не всю перекинуть )
<[Raiden]> ну вот, жор это да. Мне правда хватает моих ресурсов )
<[Raiden]> даже непомук используется
<[Raiden]> редко правда. Пока сдела теги для некоторых файлов, что бы искать по ним
<[Raiden]> к этому не хочется привыкать пока что )
<skai> мне на моем маломощном ноуте после летающих вжить и вжать компиза с гномом (причем красивее, чем кеды способны сделать.ибо кутеи сами по себе массивней на вид) встречать задумчивых кед с лагами....неее
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну спору нет компиз+гном2 неплохая связка
<[Raiden]> была
<[Raiden]> :)
<qwasgen> Доброго времени суток.
<Umren> почему была?
<skai> да даж компиз + юнити4
<skai> вполне приличное и работоудобное вещество
<Umren> надо альфу(бету) 11.10 качнуть что ле глянуть
<Umren> что там последнее)
<Umren> бета 1 )
<skai> бету не стоит.первая бета - это после фриза всяких новшеств и начало периода запиливания в единую концепцию
<novns> компиз + юнити4 + квин + твм + иксмонад
<skai> не самое стабильное
<[Raiden]> Umren: ну в дебиан стабле ещё есть. В убунте не будет через2 месяца. гном3 фаллбек вроде тоже самое, но немного не то на данный момент, более уродское
<Umren> на стабильность пофиг, чисто посмотреть
<skai> Umren: открой статью с опеннета
<skai> зайди на омгубунту
<Umren> да не, качаю уже
<skai> посмотри видосы на ютюбе
<Umren> не интересно это
<qwasgen> Такой вопрос. ubuntu 11.04  постоянно принимает какието пакеты размером 59b За 2 суток накаполо прилично трафика. Что это за пакеты и как от них избавится. в 10 версии такого небыло. Спасибо.
<Umren> 59 байт ?
<qwasgen> да
<Umren> а причем тут убунту
<novns> qwasgen, откуда принимает?
<Umren> сетевой монитор надо смотреть
<skai> в 10 версии такого не было....эт прям как "при джобсе такого не было"
<Umren> следить за пакетами
<Umren> куда идут
<qwasgen> Не могу точно опредилить, просто как вхлдящий трафик.
<Umren> может ты программу кую то поставил
<novns> qwasgen, iptraf
<Umren>  может убунту one настроил
<qwasgen> Нет. С момента установки.
<Umren> может дропбокс синкается
<[Raiden]> + netstat -antup
<Umren> миллиарды вариантов
<novns> qwasgen, надо посмотреть, что за пакеты
<novns> иначе никак
<[Raiden]> иначе как
<qwasgen> Пакеты только входящие, ничего больше, обратно ничего не отсылает, нетмонитор их показывает.
<[Raiden]> выше назвали софт, ещё пожалуй iftop
<Umren> а ip нету что ле?
<qwasgen> нет
<novns> иначе только юнити4 + компиз + виндоумейкер + фввм + авесом
<Umren> ну значит у тебя этот... зонд )
<Umren> как в сауз парке )
<qwasgen> Возможно это от опроса с роутера&
<qwasgen> ?
<novns> qwasgen, в чём проблема-то посмоитреть, что за пакеты?
<novns> *посмотреть
<novns> откуда и куда идут
<Umren> novns: нельзя! они просто приходят.. откуда - нельзя посмотреть )
<Umren> ты не читаешь)
<qwasgen> Незнаю где посмотреть. С ситемой разбираюсь. Недавно только перешел, винда весь мозг вынесла
<novns> qwasgen, iptraf
<novns> самый простой пацанский вариант
<novns> для деревенских - tcpdump
<qwasgen> ок. щас попробую. спасибо
<novns> а зажравшиеся эксплуататоры рабочего класса и детского труда так вообще используют нетфлоу
<novns> и правильно делают
<Umren> во, ща будем смареть бету 1
<novns> не, не будем
<Umren> мда, последний билд походу на рабочий ) дальше менюшки не грузицо
<qwasgen> novns Спасибо нашел: UDP (59 bytes) from 192.168.1.4:63958 to 87.65.159.49:4040 on wlan0   Как быть дальше, что это за порты?
<qwasgen> Сканер портов говорит что открыт только 80, 6667.
<Umren> qwasgen: belgacom?
<novns> http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=4040
<qwasgen> нет, инфолайн.
<novns> по udp работает какой-то yo.net
<qwasgen> novns Спасибо. Буду дальше разбираться. Примерно понял где копать.
<Umren> порт перекрой просто.. че разбираццо то )
<novns> qwasgen, в любом случае, теперь можно запретиьт с помощью iptables
<novns> *запретить
<Umren> если ченидь упадет, то будешь знать в чем проблема
<qwasgen> Ок. Спасибо.
<novns> может торренты какие-нибудь?
<Umren> или скайп )
<Umren> скайп у тя стоит? )
<qwasgen> Нет, в том и дело, это началось сразу после установки.
<qwasgen> Релиз брал с офф. сайта.
<Umren> скайпа?
<novns> может ubuntu one
<novns> куда оно там ломится
<qwasgen> исходящих пакетов нет. есть только этот входящие.
<novns> это исходящий
<novns> 192.168.1.4 - это твой локальный адрес
<qwasgen> Внутриквартирная сетка. Роутер раздает на 3 компа.
<novns> так надо смотреть траффик на роутере
<novns> в любом случае, 192.168 - это локальные адреса
<novns> пакет идёт с локального адреса куда-то на 87.65.159.49:4040
<novns> причём udp
<qwasgen> У меня вот как сделано, у детей 2 компа и один мой. у детей нет таких входящих пакетов, у них 10 версия стоит.
<novns> ещё раз, это исходящий пакет
<novns> это пакет от тебя куда-то
<qwasgen> Я понял.
<qwasgen> novns еще раз спасибо. сейчас попробую закрыть порты посмотрю что будет.
<[Raiden]> выше называли проги , их достаточно , что бы выяснить что именно слало
<[Raiden]> 192.168.1.4:63958 - nenstal -antup покажет что использует порт
<[Raiden]> этот
<tal> мужики
<tal> подскажите эмулятор для сеги
<tal> хочу децтво вспомнить
<hookah> народ, какой браузер меньше всего грузит проц?
<stolzus> snes
<stolzus> или как он там
<Umren> stolzus: это super nintendo
<Umren> супер нинтендо покруче чем сега была.. поэтому лучше snes поставь действительно )
<Umren> кой то был в репах )
<stolzus> был
<stolzus> я играл даже
<Umren> а вон кстати там еще и эмулятор gba есть )
<Umren> там игры даже покруче на снесе )
<stolzus> только в Батл Тоадс анд ДД глюк на третьем уровне
<tal> спасибо. но мне сега родней(
<Umren> tal: а у мя snes была  вдетстве )
<Umren> и все у кого сега была мне завидовали ))
<Umren> там был божественный супер метроид)
<tal> -)
<Umren> http://www.emu-land.net/portable/gba/roms/top
<iamdeuterium> бляяя
<stolzus> эм
<Umren> гба эмуль поставь, там есть и файнал фентези и прочее
<stolzus> дык причём тут эмулятор то?
<stolzus> он сегу тоже держать должен
<stolzus> там формат то только битностью отличался
<Umren> нет.. в репах был чисто для снеса )
<Umren> snes9x вроде
<qwasgen> Всем спасибо за помощь.
<stolzus> в репах fceux и gfce
<stolzus> они загружают .rom
<stolzus> файлы. а для сеги и для денди они все в .rom
<stolzus> так что пробуй. у меня базы сеговых не было, я не тестил
<Umren> ну а код не разный эмуляторовать надо? )
<stolzus> нет
<stolzus> я же говорю - они битностью только отличались
<Umren> tal: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%8D%D0%BC%D1%83%D0%BB%D1%8F%D1%82%D0%BE%D1%80%D1%8B/sega
<Umren> а во.. вспомнил zsnes
<Umren> эмуль для снеса крутой
<Umren> правда чето в репах его не вижу
<Umren> ppa зато есть )
<[Raiden]> apt-cache policy snes9x-gtk
<[Raiden]>  1:1.52-1 0
<[Raiden]>         500 http://mirror2.corbina.ru/ubuntu/ natty/multiverse amd64 Packages
<Umren> это не zsnes
<tal> спасибо) поиграл)))
<Umren> терь еще на 10 лет на полку положи )
<tal> некрогеймер))
<tal> а у кого-нибудь есть se k750i ?
<Umren> нет
<Umren> ведроид есть
<tal> эт что за зверь?
<Umren> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android
<tal> понел
<tal> а вот есчо вопрос. что лучше rhythmbox или banshee
<tal> 7
<Umren> ничо из этого не нравится
<Ubuntu_exe> Привет, подскажите как правильно скопировать папку /usr, чтобы права доступа не попортились и перенести её назад?
<[Raiden]> Ubuntu_exe: от рута cp -aR , но я бы лично использовал мс
<[Raiden]> ф5 тыркнул и всё
<Ubuntu_exe> мс? что это?
<[Raiden]> apt-cache search mc
<[Raiden]> ой, плохой совет
<[Raiden]> файловый менеджер короче
<Umren> midnight commander
<Ubuntu_exe> наутилус сойдет?
<[Raiden]> да. Можно запустить под текущим юзером от рута, типа gksu nautilus
<[Raiden]> и скопировать
<Ubuntu_exe> спасибо
<baltazar> всем добрый
<baltazar> мои сообщения долетают до масс ?
<novns> нет
<baltazar> =) очень смешно
<iamdeuterium> нет
<baltazar> вчера говорил о dd, [Raiden]  нашел gui решение, но вот смысла в нем не вижу ))
<[Raiden]> hummermania_: Только я не знаю смогу ли помочь.
<[Raiden]> hummermania_: видно русский?
<hummermania_> Да... привет
<baltazar> вот  софтина Gdiskdump
<[Raiden]> hummermania_: в хчате выбор кодировки в настройке сервера. Там есть и кой8, но на дебиане спят почти все, если вопрос чисто по дебиан - тебе лучше на английский чан )
<baltazar> а деба разве не убунту ?
<[Raiden]> baltazar: ?
<hummermania_> [Raiden]: попробую повторить вопрос тут, может кто сталкивался
<[Raiden]> давай
<baltazar> вчера сидел под странником web 505 runlevel -
<hummermania_>  есть сервер на Ubuntu 10.04  и клиент Debian Squeeze, настраиваю авторизацию по ключу. Всё нормально генерируется, копируется на сервер, Но клиент при чтениии сгенерированно ключа пишет что это неправильный RSA1 ключ, хотя я генерировал DSA или RSA2,
<hummermania_> т.е. клиент независимо от всех настроек с любой стороны упорно продолжает думать что я ему должен подсунуть RSA1
<novns> hummermania_, а с убунты или там федоры нормально?
<novns> т.е., проблема только в дебиане?
<hummermania_> В самом дебиане openssh-client при попытке коннекта к удаленному серверу по ssh пытается проверить ключ как RSA1 хотя я генерирую RSA2 и в конфигах четко это указываю
<hummermania_> да по ходу в самом дебиане
<baltazar> мне вот интересно, а если через putty
<novns> убунту в качестве клиента пробовали?
<hummermania_> дык под рукой убунты как бы и нет..
<novns> надо найти и попробовать
<hummermania_> в домашней сетке убунту-сервер и два дебиана =)
<novns> ну так в виртульной машине или лайвсиди
<novns> что за проблема-то
<novns> возможно, что сервер некорректно настроен
<hummermania_> ага хорошо, попробую завтра тогда...  по идее не должно быть проблем, может в стабле ветке Дебиана идет немного модифицирванный како-то ssh-client
<[Raiden]> речь про ссш или впн?
<ink_sleep> hummermania_: ты дураг
<hummermania_> только ssh
<ink_sleep> hummermania_: про RSA keyfingerprint почитай
<baltazar> [Raiden]:  открыл для себя ''pv'' , круче дд в разы ))
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazar: pipe viewer вместо dd ?
<baltazar> угу ))
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<hummermania_> ink_sleep: =) ща гляну..
<[Raiden]> baltazar: я такое не слышал
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazar: интересное применение
<baltazar> так работат же ))
<novns> кстати, в убунте known_hosts по-умолчанию шифруется
<[Raiden]> если фс сохранять не надо, можно таром бекапиться впринципе, не создавать имидж
<novns> автодополнения не работают, зараза
<copyerfiled> Приятной ночи всем! Кто может помочь, сервер выполняет роль маршрутизатора, компы не могут выйти в инет, пишут -  DNS сервер не отвечает, в чем может быть проблема?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: aptitude install dnsmasq
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: и прописать его ip в /etc/resolv.conf клиентов
<inkvizitor68sl> или раздать по дхца
<inkvizitor68sl> dhcp*
<baltazar> pv /dev/sda > /dev/sdb [Raiden] , проше отдать веник
<novns> copyerfiled, в чём угодно, как работает маршрутизатор - нат или чистый роутер?
<novns> inkvizitor68sl, не факт, что там маскарадинг вообще нужен
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: а разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> да пусть юзает
<novns> может просто маршруты неверно прописаны
<inkvizitor68sl> скорее всего он уже отдает dns совпадающий с дефолт gw
<novns> или в нетфильтре всё заблокировано
<copyerfiled> inkvizitor68sl: дело в том, что dhcp Был настрое на роутере, который был подключен к сети только как вафельная точка доступа, и там те же статические настройки локалки, но главное таким образом все работало, решил компы на статику перевести и тут бац!
<novns> или просто свитчер не включен
<novns> (в ядре)
<baltazar> copyerfiled:  а днс сервер отдельной железкой ?
<copyerfiled> дада
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: ты не раздаешь DNSы
<inkvizitor68sl> это тебе первый квест
<inkvizitor68sl> начни их раздавать
<inkvizitor68sl> и потом возвращайся
<baltazar> copyerfiled:  дерни бинду
<novns> работает - не трогай
<baltazar> copyerfiled:  команда "/etc/init.d/bind restart
<copyerfiled> inkvizitor68sl:  ММ раньше все работало и все было проще я не ставил днсмаск это раз, двас, на роутере те же настройки, днс-192.168.1.1 и он при этом по dhcp давал компам адрес шлюз днс тот же  самый и все работало, ставлю ручками и облом как вобще такое может быть?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: а 192.168.1.1 есть что?
<novns> copyerfiled, если на клиенте насильно спросить адрес у провайдерского днс-а?
<baltazar> у него роутер с апишником  1.1 он же рулит на днс
<novns> dig что-там @днс
<copyerfiled> да если на компе прописываю еще один из днс прова инет работает!
<copyerfiled> в ресолв конф днс прова прописаны
<novns> то есть проблема в непрописанном dns?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: 1.1 у тебя есть что?
<copyerfiled> так все я ваз запутал окончательно
<novns> copyerfiled, а если насильно спросить у него, работает?
<copyerfiled> вас*
<inkvizitor68sl> если роутер и он прописан в резолве - иди отсель в саппорт роутера
<inkvizitor68sl> если шлюз на дебьяне - ставь днсмаскерадинг
<baltazar> copyerfiled:  nslookup 192.168.1.1  что говорит
<novns> baltazar, а вот это вы зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: а он не знает, как им пользоваться
<inkvizitor68sl> ну точнее это было бы правильно
<inkvizitor68sl> если бы хотелось спросить PTR для ip со своих днс
<baltazar> novns:   что вот это ?
<novns> baltazar, "nslookup 192.168.1.1" - вот этот бред
<copyerfiled> заного. есть сервер он же роутер 192.168.1.1 (ubuntu 11.**) есть коробочка 192.168.1.2 на ней включено dhcp, в настройках для выдачи указан только днс 192.168.1.1, на компе указываю через dhcp - все работает, указываю ручками шлюз -192.168.1.1, днс -192.168.1.1 - не работает, добавляю вторым
<hummermania_> rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts немного не то. При следующем ssh user@server ключ аккуратно заносится в изветсные хосты
<inkvizitor68sl>  copyerfiled nslookup ya.ru 192.168.1.1
<inkvizitor68sl> покажи
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: все верно
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: у тебя для хоста был старый fingerprint
<inkvizitor68sl> в known
<inkvizitor68sl> вот он и ругался
<hummermania_> вот и я хочу настроить беспарольный вход по ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> настраивай
<hummermania_> настраиваю... даю ssh-keygen -t dsa скажем
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: http://debian.pro/447
<copyerfiled> nslookup: Server 93.100.1.3     adress 93.100.1.3#53     **server can't find 1.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa.: NXDOMAIN
<baltazar> novns:   почему это ))
<copyerfiled> это если набрать на сервере
<novns> baltazar, man nslookup
<inkvizitor68sl> хм
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl> Вот точно такие же шаги делаю..
<baltazar> copyerfiled:  что прописано в resolv.conf ?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: сорри
<hummermania_> как по ссылке
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: не nslookup, а host
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: и что тебе пишут?
<copyerfiled>  baltazar: днс сервера прова
<novns> copyerfiled, dig ya.ru @192.168.1.1 на пастебин
<baltazar> novns:  мне пока мана по  BGP хватает
<novns> и то же самое @8.8.8.8
<baltazar> о novns меня кажется понял ))
<hummermania_> когда пытаюсь сделать послодений уже желанный шаг ssh -vvv user@server там после чтения файлов настроек идет этап считывания ключа, и он ругается что id_dsa -неверный RSA1 ключ...
<novns> 8.8.8.8 - это гуглевский народный сервер, если что
<baltazar> ))
<novns> baltazar, вы не знаете порядок и смысл аргументов nslookup
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: baltazar да прекратите вы с ним мозг парить. у него 192.168.1.2 выдавался днсом
<inkvizitor68sl> и днс маскарадил днсы
<inkvizitor68sl> или выдавались днсы прова
<inkvizitor68sl> а на 1.1 у него и нету ничего
<[Raiden]> Можешь нa 1 из компов поставить pdnsd
<baltazar> аааа XD
<hummermania_> т.е. openssh-client когда я ему и в ~/.ssh/config указываю параметр Protocol 2  и Identity File верный и на сервере протокол 2 а он сц.ко проверяет его как  RSA1
<copyerfiled> подскажите куда копипастить большие тексты?
<[Raiden]> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.pro , http://paste.ubuntu.com или http://paste.org.ru
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: history последнюю, ls .ssh, -vvvvvvvvv в студию, всё на пасту
<copyerfiled> спс
<hummermania_> пару сек..  )
<baltazar> млин Зебра здохла (((
<copyerfiled> novns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681388/
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: и cat всех файлов в .ssh, только закрытую часть ключа зашифрованну. вырежи
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: ты вообще не умеешь читать диг?
<novns> copyerfiled, а пробел между аргументами?
<inkvizitor68sl> напиши host ya.ru 192.168.1.1
<inkvizitor68sl> так проще будет.
<hummermania_> ок..
<novns> copyerfiled, dig ya.ru ПРОБЕЛ @сервер
<copyerfiled> novns: извини тока шас заметил
<copyerfiled> novns: http://paste.ubuntu.com/681390/
<novns> ну вот, сервер не отвечает по этому адресу
<inkvizitor68sl> грррррррррррррр
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: я тебе УЖЕ ОТВЕТИЛ
<novns> теперь любой другой сервер, @8.8.8.8
<novns> или сервер провайдера
<baltazar> так интересно смотреть когда 3610 пересчитывает маршруты
<baltazar> ха ха ха
<baltazar> пинг 3000 мс
<baltazar> 2000
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazar: всего лишь?
<baltazar> посчитал )) 1-2 мс
<baltazar> хаха иеня это убивает
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazar: http://itmages.ru/image/view/131462/cf4ad8c5 на
<baltazar> *меня
<copyerfiled> host ya ru выдает    connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<inkvizitor68sl> блджадь
<baltazar> inkvizitor68sl: ))
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: сделай ты уже aptitude install dnsmasq на 1.1 хосте
<inkvizitor68sl> и вписывай его днсом
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я тебя сейчас застрелю.
<inkvizitor68sl> или напиши другие днсы и отстань от нас.
<baltazar> inkvizitor68sl:  а кто это у тебя там про бридж не знает ?
<copyerfiled> novns: и с другими серверами тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> baltazar: так там на фоне этот же канал
<novns> если с другими то же самое, значит (сюрприз) маршрутизация не прописана
<baltazar> +1 ))
<copyerfiled> inkvizitor68sl: ок отстану если скажешь, это обязательно всегда устанавливать если сервер занимается раздачей инета?
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: либо это, либо прописывать внешние днсы
<inkvizitor68sl> 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 прекрасно для этого подходят
<novns> inkvizitor68sl, внешние у него не работают
<inkvizitor68sl> можешь поднять локальный бинд.
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: чоб им не работать то?
<novns> <copyerfiled> novns: и с другими серверами тоже самое
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да
<copyerfiled> ясно спасибо, но тогда почему 1.2 коробочка могла работать?
<inkvizitor68sl> http://paste.ubuntu.com/681388/ а вот это что?
<novns> copyerfiled, traceroute 8.8.8.8
<inkvizitor68sl> ему 93.100.1.3 ответил
<novns> inkvizitor68sl, это бред, внимательно на команду посмотри
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: а какая разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> novns: ему же кто то сказал SOA запись?
<inkvizitor68sl> не папа римский же
<baltazar> да доступ на сервак по ssh
<novns> ну ок
<baltazar> )) дай
<inkvizitor68sl> а 93.100.1.3 реально отвечает как днс
<inkvizitor68sl> правда закрытый снаружи
<inkvizitor68sl> рефьюзит
<baltazar> днс для ссш не нужен
<novns> спасибо, капитан очевидность
<baltazar> кто-нибудь заползите к нему да сделайте его )) он долго будет биться
<novns> так нельзя
<inkvizitor68sl> зачем?
<inkvizitor68sl> одну команду ввести?
<novns> только за деньги
<baltazar> ок все вопрос снят
<copyerfiled> стебетесь уже :)
<novns> можно бесплатно помочь разобраться в интересном вопросе
<novns> но бесплатно делать чужую работу - никогжа
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: в коробочке 1.2 есть dnsmasq
<novns> *никогда
<baltazar> novns: прав, так никогда не научится сам копать
<hummermania_> <inkvizitor68sl>http://paste.pro/4910274
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: или настроенный так же, как dnsmasq по дефолту, байнд или named родной
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: вот тут http://paste.pro/4910274
<copyerfiled> inkvizitor68sl: спасибо, правдо всеравно непонятно, коробочка то незнает всеравно адресов прова у нее те же данные что и у компов
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: очисти ssh config
<hummermania_> хм убрать все строки оттуда?
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: да
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: и не ходи от рута на другие серверы
<inkvizitor68sl> мало ли что там
<copyerfiled> вобщем всем огромное спасибо, поставил всеже днсмаск, все заработало, правдо почему коробочка могла все делать для меня загадко
<inkvizitor68sl> ханипоты никто не отменял
<inkvizitor68sl> copyerfiled: не за что
<baltazar> мне вот интересно, в цент ос по дефолту в 1 ранлевали сетевой интерфейс не активен, а в убунте еще как активен ))
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: -ща расскажу зачем так
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: я понимаю зачем так.
<inkvizitor68sl> этого не нужно
<inkvizitor68sl> сгенерируй ключ от юзера
<inkvizitor68sl> и от него коннекться
<inkvizitor68sl> и ssh не будет работать со > 1 на конце
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: лог коннеккта такой же и в конце просит ввести пароль...
<inkvizitor68sl> гррр
<hummermania_> т.е. авторизация по ключу не работает,
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: http://ge.tt/8OX0wP7 вот с этими попробуй
<inkvizitor68sl> закинь их в .ssh у юзера
<hummermania_> ну и с >1 и без, я же пробую сразу кучу вариантов, одно непонятно почему лог коннекта при чтении ключа DSA пишет что он НЕ RSA1
<inkvizitor68sl> сделай ssh-copy-id user@server
<inkvizitor68sl> с пустым .ssh/config
<inkvizitor68sl> потом коннекться
<inkvizitor68sl> внезапно, потому что он не rsa =)
<inkvizitor68sl> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru, можно найти на http://logs.ubuntu.ru либо на http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ Графики активности пользователей можно найти тут: http://logs.ubuntu.ru/graph/
<hummermania_> если сгенерить так ssh-keygen -t rsa -точно так же будет ругаться, т.к. ключ тоже будет RSA2
<inkvizitor68sl> угу.
<inkvizitor68sl> ты ключ на сервер вообще закинул?
<inkvizitor68sl> права поправил на ключ?
<inkvizitor68sl> и на сервере, и локально
<inkvizitor68sl> ?
<hummermania_> мне надо авторизироваться от рута клиента для работы autofs и sshfs а к серверу я уже конекчусь как обычный юзер
<inkvizitor68sl> ls -la /root/.ssh ?
<hummermania_> права щас перепроверю.. но даже когда  они были верные - не помогало...
<hummermania_> http://paste.pro/4910338 в самом низу...
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: http://paste.pro/4910349 это тебе информация к размышлению
<aleksei> всем привет
<inkvizitor68sl> ку
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: у тебя тоже как бы ругается на не RSA1
<Nor8> ку
 * aleksei reboot
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: у всех ругается. не там проблему изешь
<inkvizitor68sl> в конце то я шелл получил
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: без пароля?
<inkvizitor68sl> без.
<novns> днс, ссш- мелкие проблемы
<novns> вот тут комары достали уже
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: т.е. у юзера конфиг файл пустой, ключами обменялся и всё?и шелл получает на той машине без пароля?
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: ладно большое спасибо Вам, буду рыть дальше.
<inkvizitor68sl> да
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: если не трудно, подкиньте плиз /etc/ssh/sshd_config  если он не умолчальный
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: дефолтный
<inkvizitor68sl> и там и там
<hummermania_> лан попробую всё сначала, =)
<hummermania_> а то я уже отчаялся полез в исходники... ssh узнал много новогго
<brr_uu> есть ли арч комната русскоговорящих
<brr_uu> ?
<[Raiden]> #archlinux-ru
<brr_uu> нет такой комнаты
<brr_uu> как посылать личные месседжы?
<inkvizitor68sl>  /query nick
<inkvizitor68sl> !pm
<ubuntuhelp> Уважайте своих собеседников. Если вы не можете писать на канале - воспользуйтесь командой /msg ubuntuhelp !register Никогда не стучитесь в приват к другому человеку со своими проблемами (если только Вы не знаете его лично)
<brr_uu> почемучасто выбрасывает с клиента? как решить проблему?
<inkvizitor68sl> узнать для начала почему выбрасывает.
<inkvizitor68sl> потом решать.
<lukinfore> brr_uu, сменить клиент, например
<inkvizitor68sl> судя по Remote host closed the connection
<inkvizitor68sl> проблема у тебя
<brr_uu> знаю что это у меня, но причина не ясна
<inkvizitor68sl> канал, fw, кривой клиент. копай.
<brr_uu> а что нащёт канала ?
<inkvizitor68sl> насчет.
<inkvizitor68sl> падает он, например.
<brr_uu> и есть варианты куда податся? пока тут ещё вьежаю и я тут юниор по настройке fw, понимание каналов, нет возможности поставить другово клиента. извиняусь за грамматику
<inkvizitor68sl> brr_uu: некуда. чтобы тебе помогли - ты должен понимать то, в чём тебе помогают.
<hookah> inkvizitor68sl: ку
<inkvizitor68sl> hookah: ку
<brr_uu> понимаю я то что есть роботы поисковики типа google (если ктото когото туда отравляет это не совсем помощ (читать мемуары - это не экономия времени)) и есть узкоспециальные места (типа irc каналы и тд...)rnrnпри помощи буду рад и благодарен
<brr_uu> есть хорошая алтернатива убунту?
<[Raiden]> есть
<brr_uu> и?
<[Raiden]> http://distrowatch.com/ - лобой из первых 10 в топе
<inkvizitor68sl> ты же не спросил какая.
<[Raiden]> ю*
<inkvizitor68sl> вот потому у людей и не получается пользоваться гуглом
<inkvizitor68sl> спросили "есть ... ?" и чего ждут?
<inkvizitor68sl>  Последние дистрибутивы
<inkvizitor68sl> 09/03FreeBSD • 9.0-BETA2
<inkvizitor68sl> фееричненько
<[Raiden]> счастье есть , его не может не быть (с) песня
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<inkvizitor68sl> я нашел целую одну хорошую фолк группу на руси
<inkvizitor68sl> со своим относительно уникальным стилем
<inkvizitor68sl> не пытающуюсю содрать немецкий фолк, не умея его играть
<inkvizitor68sl> с хорошей солисткой.
<overmind88> говори же уже название
<inkvizitor68sl> хоббиты шира =)
 * overmind88 вспомнил адовый ад конца 90-х - группу "векша"
<Wormad> ребят, подскажите что нетак   todo=/home/qaz/"Рабочий стол"/todo
<Wormad> как кавычки правильно поставить? а то я и так и сяк) и никак(
<overmind88> там был типа фолк-митол и женский вокал :)
<[Raiden]> inkvizitor68sl: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNTRkYU6HVI&feature=related
<inkvizitor68sl> ымхы
<inkvizitor68sl> Wormad: а чего ты хочешь сделать то?
<Wormad> в переменную присвоить путь до файла туду
<Wormad> изза того что в рабочем столе пробел - он грит что нет такого файла(
<inkvizitor68sl> Wormad: не из за этого
<Wormad> ? а почему?
<inkvizitor68sl> вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@inkvizitor68sl-ubuntu:~$ sh="asnfohi    pajosf"
<inkvizitor68sl> inkvizitor68sl@inkvizitor68sl-ubuntu:~$ echo $sh
<inkvizitor68sl> asnfohi pajosf
<inkvizitor68sl> но это башизм
<inkvizitor68sl> и лучше так не делать
<tal> на счет русского фолка - невидь
<overmind88> [Raiden]: хм, это у них был альбом "чертоворот" или как-то так?
<overmind88> tal: это не фолк, а паган
<overmind88> да и не паган уже в общем-то
<[Raiden]> незнаю. Мне случайно попалось на ютубе
<tal> реанимацию попробуйте
<inkvizitor68sl> невидь - шлак
<tal> ну тож пэган
<inkvizitor68sl> ритма нет
<tal> ритма нет?
<overmind88> ритм-секция точно есть :)
<inkvizitor68sl> слушаю невидь-невидь - просто набор звуков в случайном порядке.
<inkvizitor68sl> это не фолк
<inkvizitor68sl> ни капли
<[Raiden]> фесь этот фолк, особенно наш, слишком хрюкающий и слишом тяжелый для меня
<tal> невидь - брошусь птицей
<tal> слушаем
<[Raiden]> даже девка из арконы стараяется хрипеть как ненормальная
 * overmind88 давно закинул на плеер русские народные и казачьи песни и счастлив
<inkvizitor68sl> The Hobbit Shire - Отдай огню \
<inkvizitor68sl> послушай
<inkvizitor68sl> поймешь в чем разница
<overmind88> [Raiden]: жаль, что она на последних двух альбомах только гроулит :(
<tal> долго беде слушать) а на диал апе
<Wormad> а вот так сработало rs="Рабочий стол" | todo="/home/qaz/$rs/todo"  а прчему? какая разница?
<inkvizitor68sl> tal: где только люди не живту
<tal> люди нормально живут) прост на крыше щас
<overmind88> inkvizitor68sl: явная примесь кельтского фолка :)
<overmind88> но хорошо так
<overmind88> надо скачать
<inkvizitor68sl> overmind88: а какой фолк ещё бывает-то ?
<overmind88> любой
<inkvizitor68sl> германских племен только
<overmind88> индейский например
<overmind88> присутствует в творчестве agalloch
<inkvizitor68sl> ну понятно что  и китайский он может быть.
<inkvizitor68sl> я в том смысле, какой фолк ещё сегодня можно хорошо сыграть? )
<tal> африканский
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITRljGAQifY&feature=related
<overmind88> у darkestrah народные среднеазиатские инструменты присутствуют
<inkvizitor68sl> тссс....
<overmind88> у сепультуры в the roots была музыка из амазонских племён
<inkvizitor68sl> понабежали
<tal> больная тема эта музыка
<inkvizitor68sl> вам всё это африканское понадоест через 2 дня
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-AOXoLuVA8&feature=related
<overmind88> балканский фолк опять же весьма популярен
<inkvizitor68sl> а вот кельтов и варваров можно слушать почти вечно
<inkvizitor68sl> ну и medieval ещё, но это уже совсем другое
<inkvizitor68sl> тех же блекморовъ
<overmind88> моя девушка вообще каких-то арабов=фолкеров нашла и слушает :)
<tal> ничего нельзя слушать вечно. приедается всё.
<inkvizitor68sl> ну вот антикризис аще как то не приедается)
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё была песня, которая 2 года подряд меня заставляла вздрагивать
<inkvizitor68sl> я точно знал, где там будет эдакий голос духа, но всегда подпрыгивал
<inkvizitor68sl> merlions of nemeniah, вроде, её пел
<inkvizitor68sl> spiritual
<tal> биопсихоз - я твой е*аный клоун. песня аще крутая
<[Raiden]> вот прикольный фолк. Без хрюканья через примочку и даже мелодичен http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MX9KBOeMZo&feature=related
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> spiritual weaponry, да.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё таки гугломузик позволяет намноооого быстрее ориентироваться в своей музыке
<inkvizitor68sl> и находить что-то
<overmind88> каким образом?
<[Raiden]> в своей?
<[Raiden]> оно развье не онлайн?
<[Raiden]> мне клементин и нехитрый сортинг на фс помогает
<inkvizitor68sl> поиск там хороший =)
<overmind88> мне ничего не помогает :(
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: онлайн. залил свою музыку и она онлайн.
<inkvizitor68sl> кхе кхе
<inkvizitor68sl> не получилось съязвить
<[Raiden]> у.. мне это не надо
<inkvizitor68sl> но канал жрет сурово
<inkvizitor68sl> по pps
<overmind88> хм, а  170 гигов туда влезет?
<[Raiden]> кто зальёт больше - за тем приедут )
<inkvizitor68sl> 20к песен
<inkvizitor68sl> по 150 каждая максимум, вроде
<inkvizitor68sl> в общем у меня 80 без вопросов влезли
<overmind88> 28 595 файлов :(
<overmind88> а ещё ж несортированной и лосслесс гигов 50
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9CheaPNkl0w
<inkvizitor68sl> ну повод почистить как раз
<overmind88> там уже давно всё чищено-перечищено
<overmind88> а вот новую лень разбирать :)
<inkvizitor68sl> фз, фз.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня тоже 80 гб хорошей музыки почищенной, как я думал, лежало
<inkvizitor68sl> а сейчас мне в лом собирать плейлисты и слушаю сразу всю в случайном порядке
<inkvizitor68sl> такоооооооооооой шлаааак
<overmind88> я сейчас только свежак на плеер закидываю, остальное лежит мёртвым грузом :)
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: Ну как интересно в чем была фишка? с RSA1....
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: умху
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: http://blog.codefront.net/2007/02/28/debugging-ssh-public-key-authentication-problems/
<inkvizitor68sl> и что из этого?
<hummermania_> на сервере в auth.log давал мессадже  Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/chuyeow’
<inkvizitor68sl> я тебе сказал проверить права.
<hummermania_> да но не на домашний же каталог!
<hummermania_> надо было убрать всего лишь права на запись и оставить только владельцу домашнего
<inkvizitor68sl> кхм.
<hummermania_> ага там баг какой то
<inkvizitor68sl> на сервере или локале?
<hummermania_> на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> чушь.
<inkvizitor68sl> у меня на хомяках стоит 111
<inkvizitor68sl> и ничего
<inkvizitor68sl> и 777 стоит
<hummermania_> т.е. когда я делаю ssh user@server то он входит в домашнюю папу user
<hummermania_> ну и вот почему то требует убрать право на запись всем кроме владельца домшней...
<hummermania_> не вот не знаю
<hummermania_> ну*
<inkvizitor68sl> ты лог чем смотрел?
<hummermania_> сервачный? tail
<inkvizitor68sl> уверен, что строчку полностью прочитал?
<inkvizitor68sl> хм.
<[Raiden]> bad ownership or modes for directory /home/chuyeow
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: верни права и сделай на .ssh правильные
<inkvizitor68sl> 644 на каталог, 755 на authorized_keys
<inkvizitor68sl> попробуй зайти
<inkvizitor68sl> тебя же с паролем пускало?
<hummermania_> ну это с примера...  нет погодите... на .ssh 700,  auth...keys - 600  ... но еще и у папкпи домашней надо убират ьпочему то права н азапись
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: зачем на .ssh 700 ?
<inkvizitor68sl> у тебя демон ssh ключ как заберет?
<hummermania_> хм ну вот щас он уже забирает
<inkvizitor68sl> на id_dsa на local должно быть 600
<inkvizitor68sl> и всё.
<hummermania_> в примарха так и пишут ставьте 700 на .ssh
<inkvizitor68sl> умгу.
<inkvizitor68sl> я уже так подебажил скрипт.ю
<inkvizitor68sl> скриптю
<inkvizitor68sl> блин
<hummermania_> вот как здеся  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892686
<inkvizitor68sl> короче
<[Raiden]> .ssh - папка?
<hummermania_> ага
<inkvizitor68sl> писал скрипт, который генерит ключи и раскладывает в хомяки
<hummermania_> ну
<[Raiden]> тогда надо 5 или 7 иначе её не просмотреть
<inkvizitor68sl> и 4 часа думал, почему по ним потом зайти нельзя
<[Raiden]> т.е. r-x или rwx
<[Raiden]> т.е. 700 верно
<inkvizitor68sl> [Raiden]: хм?
<hummermania_> щас у .ssh 700
<[Raiden]> ну и гуд
<hummermania_> но во всех примерах в тырнетах забывают упоминать только что зачем то ндао еще убрат права н азапись у домашней на сервере, куда ты целпяешься
<hummermania_> пока я не убрал -не работало елки
<inkvizitor68sl> uh
<hummermania_> хз ваще
<inkvizitor68sl> гр
<hummermania_> согласен.. странно.
<hummermania_> =)
<inkvizitor68sl> openssh - параноик
<inkvizitor68sl> оно проверяет все вышестоящие пути
<hummermania_> =) вот осюда наверно и требование к домашним
<inkvizitor68sl> т.е., если ключи валяются в /home/user/ssh1/ssh2/ssh3/ssh4/ssh5/ssh6/ssh7 и где то там есть 777 -
<inkvizitor68sl> то за ключем оно не попрется
<inkvizitor68sl> а вообще
<inkvizitor68sl> #AuthorizedKeysFile%h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<inkvizitor68sl> меняем на /etc/ssh/%u/authorized_keys и радуемся
<inkvizitor68sl> правда непонятно, поймет ли это ssh-copy-id
<inkvizitor68sl> с документацией у них все плохо
<brr_uu> ответ:rnспасибо за направление, но этот ресурс мне хорошо знаком - http://distrowatch.com/rnубунта - гдето из поддолека управдяется редхатом (маркетинг чтоли?), ездит не плохо, но скорости маловато.rnминт - форк убунты и более медлительнй (пробовал), хотя и нравитс
<inkvizitor68sl> помню, прочесал на пузе весь ман для ssh-keygen
<brr_uu> арч - нравится, но найдется люди которые смогут помоч при настройке, вопрос. иначе прощай свободное время - да здраствует красноглазие, сколиоз и прочие недомогоние.rnпслинуксос - не плохой, считаю лучше чем мандрива, хотя тоже рпм, но ЛХД пахал на нём лÑ
<inkvizitor68sl> чтобы не найти там того, что незапароленный ключ генерится опцией -N ""
<inkvizitor68sl> имнно с кавычками
<hummermania_> ssh-copy-id точно не поймет, если взглянуть на него nfv negjq crhbgn
<inkvizitor68sl> !255 | brr_uu
<ubuntuhelp> brr_uu: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<hummermania_> там тупой скриптик
<brr_uu> надо править, репки мизерные.rnсабайон - для кде отшлифован (больно уж медлительный), не знаю как на лёгкой одёжке работает.rnмного других пробовал - есть очень много минусов.
<[Raiden]> brr_uu: Я советую посмотреть opensuse 11.4 , если тут не сидится. Особенно если кде нравится.
<brr_uu> быстрые:rnзенвалк - много чего из репы плохо ставится.rnантикс - больно сильно обрезаный и опыта у творцов по более бы, плохо работает.rnвектор - на опен соурс не смахивает и работает с сбоями, репы не большие.rnснакра - больно зелёный.rnтини соре - там нÐ
<inkvizitor68sl> hummermania_: тогда симлинки на сервере
<inkvizitor68sl> !255| brr_uu
<ubuntuhelp> brr_uu: У кривых IRC-клиентов существуют сложности с корректной передачей сообщений более 255 символов. Ваш - именно такой. Уважайте собеседников, смените клиент или печатайте сообщения короче.
<brr_uu> вывод:rnдля убунты моя машина слабовата (хубунту и chruncbang (по дефольту - глаза можно потерять) не такие уж быстрые)rnсклоняюс на арч - но найдётся ли помошники? самому не осилить за короткое время.rnзаинтересовал утуто.rn
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick brr_uu возвращайся, когда отучишься вставлять rn
<inkvizitor68sl> посоветуйте ему что-нибудь далекое от нашего канала, позязя.
<inkvizitor68sl> а то я забаню 4го в своей жизни человека
<[Raiden]> brr_uu: /join #archlinux-ru
<inkvizitor68sl> отдаааай огню..... всёёё дааааай огнююююю..... подддайййй огнюююююю....
<overmind88> [Raiden]: тот канал он уже затроллил, там ему не интересно теперь, публики нет
<brr_uu> просто ответил на вопросыrn
<hummermania_> inkvizitor68sl: =))) удачи  прихлопнуть троля , спасибо , я спать
<[Raiden]> brr_uu: иди тогда в http://archlinux.org.ru/forum/
<inkvizitor68sl> ночи всем.
<inkvizitor68sl> песня, курить, спать.
<[Raiden]> курить нельзя
<[Raiden]> я с 28 февраля не курю
<[Raiden]> и всем того же желаю
<brr_uu> так ответа не могу дождатся назчёт алтернативы убунтуrn
<inkvizitor68sl> @kick brr_uu rn rnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrnrn1;5DDDDDDDDDDDD
<inkvizitor68sl> бум
<inkvizitor68sl> brr_uu: есть только 1 альтернатива убунте. И она - макось.
<inkvizitor68sl> удачи, до свидания.
<brr_uu> мас ос - спасибо! лично я не дизайнер и пресса не мой канёк. Надеюс inkvizitor68sl прачёл ранее написаное. rn
<brr_uu> ползовался некоторое время убунту но неустроила она меня по быстродействию (а так хороша), вот пробовал варианты сам и прошу у знающих линукс системы ещё раз, есть алтернативы убунты?  сарказм тут неуместен.
<lukinfore> гном мож не устроил по быстродействию?
<lukinfore> а кого он устраивает
<brr_uu> выше вроди я описал всем чем пробовал пользоватся. гном мне кстати лучше чем кде нравится. xfce не плохой, но он не для убунты.
<lukinfore> скерали хфце не для?
<brr_uu> если ставит легковесы то нужен другой дистрибутив - слитаз с опенбох не плохой по быстродействию но автоматики и помоши разного родо и репов маловато. в будущем может приобрету железа по мошнее и не буду сильно напрегатся что ставить, но это в будущее.
<lukinfore> в чем измеряется быстродействие?
<brr_uu> спинным мозгом.пятой точой. по ощущениям в сравнении.
<lukinfore> ы, 1м и 2м (и производными) обычно настраивают
<lukinfore> ну и да измеряют результат
<lukinfore> а он один
<brr_uu> rnубунту заточен изначально под гном и он у меня наравне работал с xfce, по скорости он уступал chrunchbang, но и chrunchbang для меня не годится. вот и выводы.
#ubuntu-ru 2011-09-04
<[Raiden]> я сижу в убунте в кде
<[Raiden]> хотя конечно сил на гном\юнити много тратит
<[Raiden]> каноникал
<brr_uu> можно судить по видео потоку (самая простая проверка быстродействие), открывая и закривая приложения, офисные программы, сохраняя и удаляя файлы, копирование и просмотр изображений и.т.д.  rnранше измерял по другим пораметрам, но сколько можно - сильно
<brr_uu> слишком глубако лезть в систему нет особой нужды, давно етим уже наигрался.
<[Raiden]> я незнаю что такое видеопоток
<[Raiden]> короче сам выберай. Или не используй  если не устраивает. Сча все кидаются использовать линукс - но реально это не обязательно и даже нахрен не надо во многих случаях
<brr_uu> мас ос - мне не нужен, не потянуть, да и денги умею считать, так же как и виндоус - лицензия платная и многие прикладные программы тоже платные. другие коорпоративнные продукты ввиде операционок мне тоже не нужны. если есть своё дело то линукс самое оно. Ñ
<[Raiden]> если ты частник
<[Raiden]> то никто тебя за варез не накажет, я думаю
<lukinfore> совесть мучать будет...
<[Raiden]> lukinfore: робин гуда не мучила :)
<lukinfore> робин гуд не знал о линуксе)
<[Raiden]> гг
<lukinfore> на самом деле совесть жабой называют
<lukinfore> типа есть же на халяву
<lukinfore> а халява таки некой степени окрашивания глаз требует
<[Raiden]> brr_uu: с линукс тебе придется учиться + использовать другие программы. + некоторых классов программ почти нет, типа игр.  А в замен впринципе ничего :) Возможноть поковыряться и пофлудить в чате.
<lukinfore> исчерпывающе)
<[Raiden]> ^)
<[Raiden]> из меня сегодня правда жизни прёт
<brr_uu> игры мне уже не интересует, но в линуксе их в достаточном количестве и многие и них мне нравилис в своё время. мне бы и счас хватило и для развлечение и для клуба - но это опять же не моё
<lukinfore> а вот в чате пофлудить это да
<lukinfore> призвание оно такое призвание
<brr_uu> если у властей найдётся повод они докапается. если ты легалный налогоплатильшик - частник то и лучше линукс типа убунты, нежели виндоус. каждая денежная единица на сету.
<brr_uu> программами пользоватся не состовляет проблем. с линукс уже хорошо знаком. ежедневные посиделовки отнимает уже много времени. вот и надо вместо убунты поставить чтото по шустрее и не менее мошное.
<lukinfore> без попытки деанонимизации - нерезидент? обороты речи промтовские какието
<brr_uu>  скорее всего тут ответа не найду
<[Raiden]> конечно нет. Тут канал по убунте. И ты заявил что выбранный нами дистрибутив - тормоз
<[Raiden]> :)
<Nor8>  Лучше пока не придумали все-равно )))
<[Raiden]> проснулся
<[Raiden]> привет
<Nor8> ку
<brr_uu> rn таких слов не было. медленный он на моей железке.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я тут фаллбэк получше пощупал. Часы двигаются в бок. И ещё размер панели не уменьшается, хотя настройка есть.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Ну может допилят потом. Прозрачной ее можно сделать?
<[Raiden]> настройка осталась, но я не попробовал ) Наверное да
<Nor8>  Ну и то хорошо. Будем ждать теперь, когда кайро для 3-его заточат, ну и другие плюшки.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Медленно они все как то делают. Или мне только кажется?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает.
<[Raiden]> разрабов наверное мало + нету наверное того кто цель ставит. Один так хочет, другой так. Вот и выходит никак :)
<[Raiden]> вообще  тестовый гном, 28 сентября 3.2 выйдет. Наверное там будет всё лучше
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видать, не чешется у них манагер ))) Если он есть вообще )))
<[Raiden]> они возможно сильно заняты гномшеллом ещё. Кстати, на вебупд8 новое расширение с виде - глобалменю
<[Raiden]> правда на видео влц и у него меню не взяло - qt не умеет
<Nor8> Через такие костыли, но выглядит вполне достойно )))
<brr_uu> всем крепкого сна :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Будет нам в октябре новый бубен )
<[Raiden]> )
<alexandr> утра всем
<alexandr> подскажите люди добрые как бота в асю сделать в убунту
<|Amblnb|> Делай в жабере, а асю через порт..
<|Amblnb|> *транспорт)
<UNIm95> привет всем. возник вопрос. как вернуть в рабочее состояние клавишу Fn?
<UNIm95> просто сейчас после загрузки перестала работать
<Escsun> ?????? ????
<Escsun> Oo
<Escsun> Привет всем )
<shenmue> ня
<aleksei> всем ку
<copyerfiled> Добрый день! скажите пжалуйсто почему после ребута переписывается resolv.conf в нем появляется надпись search ru и написано что генерируется нетворк манагером, как это исправить?
<copyerfiled> мне ненужно чтобы нетворк манагер лез в resolv.conf и затирал днс сервера
<skai> copyerfiled: удали нм, или в настройках сетевых подключений нм выставь свои днс.или запрети изменение файла man chattr
<copyerfiled> skai: спасибо
<inkvizitor68sl> а кто знает какой-нибудь клиент, который умеет централизованно хранить логи на моём сервер?
<inkvizitor68sl> \jabber клиент, само собой
<Anton2d> Эх... пиво всегда имеет свойство кончаться, даже в воскресенье днём. ;(
<rumba> а у меня еще пол бутылки :3
<hookah> а у меня еще две О_о
<shenmue> нашелся скриптик для ffmpeg
<shenmue> =)
<[Raiden]> первый скриншот с gnome fallback http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/6690197
<shenmue> ужас какой
<[Raiden]> если присмотритесь, то верхняя панель чуть шире. В  бете убунты так же
<[Raiden]> настройка ширины осталась как в гном2, но не работает
<andrey_> и кто-то еще считает что гном жив?
<[Raiden]> гном-шелл жив )
<Vladislaw> Всем привет
<Vladislaw> помогите у меня notify-send не отображается, а от рута отображается с кнопкой закрытия и красивее
<Vladislaw> notify-send -u critical "Text" тоже работает иначе никак
<[Raiden]> !xswat
<ubuntuhelp> Свежие стабильные драйвера для видео устройств тут: http://goo.gl/OjFwD Ставить на свой страх и риск. Безопасно, но мало ли...
<Vladislaw> это мне?
<[Raiden]> нет
<Vladislaw> понятно
<Me-chtatel[web]> Добрый день. Я новичок в мире линукса, поможете выбрать правильный дистрибутив?
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: Нет
<Me-chtatel[web]> Сам работаю под win 2003 сервером, использую - терминальный доступ, фтп, почту
<[Raiden]> тут канал по убунте. Какой ещё выбор?
<[Raiden]> )
<Me-chtatel[web]> ну в убунте тоже разный набор программ я так понял
<Me-chtatel[web]> или нет?
<Me-chtatel[web]> мне нужно понять с какой сборки начинать изучение системы что бы в дальнейшем заменить ею 2003 сервер на работе
<[Raiden]> незнаю, может с ubuntu-server
<Vladislaw> нашел что-то, но как найти пакет старой версии, в Синаптике только последняя https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/12639
<Me-chtatel[web]> + запускал ли кто-нибудь 1с под убунту, насколько это геморойно
<[Raiden]> наборы программ и правда разные, но репозиторий обший. В каждом варианте есть всё , что есть в другом , в репозитории только.
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: Если в синаптике 1 версия. Значит в твоих текущих репозиториях она одна. Ищи в другом месте.
<Vladislaw> как установить notification-daemon-0.3.7-3 когда доступен вообще  5
<[Raiden]> + плохая идея багзилой арча пользоваться. В убунте на пакете свои патчи могут быт ькоторые не используются в арче.
<Vladislaw> но больше нигде нет инфы
<Me-chtatel[web]> Райден, а из программ по безопасности - фаервол и антивирус что оптимально по соотношению качество/производительность?
<Vladislaw> говорили еще о coffeine но я такого не установлял
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: найти исходники пакета или сорцы нужной версии. Первое лучше. И пересобрать в этом текущем дистре. И всё что возможно потребуется тоже.
<Me-chtatel[web]> Я понимаю что вирусов в разы меньше
<Me-chtatel[web]> но все же
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: фаервол уже есть в ядре. Управляется в основном командой iptables , насчет антивирусов незнаю. Не пользуюсь.
<Me-chtatel[web]> Проблем с русским языком надеюсь больше в линуксах нет? Имеется ввиду его правильное отображение в разных прогах, далеко не факт что создававшихся с прицелом на линукс
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: ну в теории в каких-то может и есть такая проблема.
<Me-chtatel[web]> Нужен фаерфол работающий по принципу виндовского IPSec
<[Raiden]> Может кто отзовется. Это не для меня вопросы. Или спроси на форуме.
<Me-chtatel[web]> т.е. не просто блокировка портов, а блокировка абсолютно всего и разрешение только конкретных описанных движений пакетов, так сказать
<Vladislaw> "No package 'libsexy' found" это ему для чего?
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю что умеет виндовый ипсек
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: ну не я же писал. У автора спроси для чего
<Me-chtatel[web]> Основанный на сетевых протоколах, адресах и портах, по которым разрешается доступ к интернету.
<Vladislaw> интересное название просто, ну это долго будет там много чего нету( а у меня времени мало. ладно потом попробую
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: тебе наверное надо libsexy-dev, если это во время сборки пишется.
<Me-chtatel[web]> во нашел: unix-реализация ipfw/iptables/netfilter
<[Raiden]> у нас второе. ипфв это в фрибсд
<Me-chtatel[web]> под убунту она заработает? это как раз таки аналог виндовского ipSec, точнее он с него писался
<Vladislaw> там штук 10 пакетов, я неуспею собрать все их
<Vladislaw> всмысле собрать в кучу)
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: адреса, порты, протоколы - этим рулить можно
<Me-chtatel[web]> т.е. написать правило для всех приложений но указав что общаться можно только с 80 грубо говоря тсп на 256 юдп и никак больше, так я смогу описать, да?
<Me-chtatel[web]> Это сможет и встроенный, так?
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: я думаю мсовский ипсек писался как копия фаервола в бсд )
<[Raiden]> но никак не наоборот
<Me-chtatel[web]> да я о том же )
<[Raiden]> ок
<Me-chtatel[web]> но бсд и убунту это ведь не одно и тоже )
<Me-chtatel[web]> а переходить сразу на юникс как-то пугает )
<[Raiden]> ну да, иптаблес умет всё тоже, синтаксис другой. И возможно функционал шире
<[Raiden]> Подробней я не могу )
<Me-chtatel[web]> И по репликации можешь подсказать, в убунту такое реализованно?
<[Raiden]> Хм, незнаю )
<[Raiden]> перенос вообще не сложный обычно на другое железо
<Me-chtatel[web]> перефразирую - нужно посто янно подддерживать одинаковый состав файлов на 2-х серверах
<[Raiden]> привязки к железу в паре мест. Я незнаю есть ли специальынй софт для репликации.
<Me-chtatel[web]> на линуксе стандартными средствами это получится? т.е. любое ихменение файлов на одном сервере, что бы дублировалось на другом и наоборот
<Vladislaw> пока работает, нашел собранный на лаунчпад, посмотрим дальше
<[Raiden]> синхронизировать можн по планировщику с помощь rsync. Если я понял
<Me-chtatel[web]> да
<Me-chtatel[web]> синхронизация но считай что в режиме реального времени )
<[Raiden]> в реальном незнаю.
<Vladislaw> как сделать чтоб пакет сам не обновился, хватит ли простого "заблокировать ерсию" в синаптике?
<[Raiden]> я слышал про какой-то изврат типа рейда1 , толлько по сети. Но возможно это не то и это не совсем легко настроить - потребуется патчить ядро :)
<[Raiden]> Но я просто не искал таких решений ,может и ест ьчего
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: Напиши на форум всё что тебе надо , там думаю ответы будут.
<Me-chtatel[web]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/  сюда?
<[Raiden]> Vladislaw: попробуй. должно хватить. Другой вариант: dpkg --get-selections >~/sels.txt , ищешь там пакет, меняешь install на Hold и потом dpkg --set-selections<~/sels.txt
<[Raiden]> hold - с большой не надо
<[Raiden]> Me-chtatel[web]: ну да
<Vladislaw> спасибо
<Me-chtatel[web]> пойжу писать трактат ))
<and7ey> всем привет! нужна помощь в компиляции openzwave-control-panel (http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/source/browse/) под Ubuntu 10.04. Получаю ошибку о ненайденном файле - http://askubuntu.com/questions/59972/how-to-compile-openzwave-control-panel-on-ubuntu-10-04
<and7ey> никто не занимался компиляцией софта для ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> ридми читать надо, не всегда над оиспользнять ./configure
<[Raiden]> с 99% сорцов идут файлы типа README и INSTALL
<[Raiden]> исполнять*
<and7ey> в ридми как раз указано про configure, но в комплекте с исходниками нет файлов configure
<and7ey> autoconf тож его не создает
<[Raiden]> может ему этого нехватает?
<[Raiden]> You will need a copy of the latest version of the OpenZWave library at
<[Raiden]> http://code.google.com/p/open-zwave/.
<[Raiden]> https://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/source/browse/trunk/README?r=18
<and7ey> это есть, как и libmicrohttpd
<and7ey> ошибка как раз с ../libmicrohttpd/src/daemon/.libs/libmicrohttpd.a возникает
<and7ey> такого файла в комплекте libmicrohttpd нет
<and7ey> может, мне libmicrohttpd скомпилировать надо?
<[Raiden]> да
<and7ey> не выходит ))
<and7ey> с помощью autoconf создал файл configure
<and7ey> но его запуска возвращает ошибку:
<and7ey> ./configure
<and7ey> configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.."
<and7ey> *запуск
<[Raiden]> кривая хрень какая-то.
<Escsun> and7ey, а чего за программа ?)
<and7ey> Escsun: http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/
<and7ey> для управления умным домом
<[Raiden]> libmicrohttpd.a  в сорцах нет
<[Raiden]> libmicrohttpd ест ьв репах, возможно там есть
<[Raiden]> либо гугли руководство - может собирал кто. Я такой геморой давно не видел.
<and7ey> а вот от этой ошибки как избавиться - configure: error: cannot find install-sh, install.sh, or shtool in "." "./.." "./../.."  ?
<[Raiden]> незнаю ) там и конфигуре создаетя с варнингами.
<Escsun> жестоко )
<Escsun> ничего не скажешь
<dmay> ет что вы такое линуксятничаете?
<and7ey> пытаемся  http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/ скомпилировать под ubuntu )
<[Raiden]> and7ey: возьми отсюда, тут всё есть и инсталл.ш и конфигуре http://freshmeat.net/urls/6aaea0ce4467311c086c225d761fd5fa
<[Raiden]> две ошибки у меня остались
<[Raiden]> g++: IOKit: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> g++: CoreFoundation: Нет такого файла или каталога
<[Raiden]> про libmicrohttpd.a разрешилась
<[Raiden]> на этом всё. Авторам низачет
<and7ey> [Raiden]: а какие должны быть шаги после распаковки новой версии libmicrohttpd?
<and7ey> как его скомпилить?
<and7ey> а, ок, запустил ./configure
<[Raiden]> and7ey: я положил в ту же папку где папки с другими сорцими, т.к. панелька лезит в каталог типа ../libmicrohttpd - без цифр
<[Raiden]> ну да, конфигуре и мейк
<[Raiden]> цами*
<[Raiden]> and7ey: другие вещи собираются обычно попроще.
<[Raiden]> )
<and7ey> от ошибки с libmicrohttpd я уже тоже избавился ))
<[Raiden]> )
<and7ey> The I/O Kit is an open-source framework in the XNU kernel that helps developers code device drivers for Apple's Mac OS X and iOS operating systems.
<and7ey> эта софтина под Мак была написана ((
<and7ey> удастся ли её скомпилировать под Ubuntu?
<[Raiden]> ну может оно как-то тут собирается. Только я не могу помочь. Может ключи какие есть для юза других либ. А может и тех что нехватает можно найти
<[Raiden]> возьми гугловый транслятор и автору напиши :)
<and7ey> да автору-то я написал, но ответит он вряд ли скоро, а выходные кончаются :)
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> Я видел статьи по созданию умного дома на линукс. Можете тебе их стоит поискать, вместо этого
<and7ey> все что возможно - я прочитал :)
<and7ey> моя конечная цель - воткнуть usb stick в роутер и управлять уже с него
<and7ey> для этого есть пока одно решение - vera - но тогда надо другую прошивку (ущербную) на роутер ставить
<and7ey> если удастся эту control-panel скомпилить под роутер - то будет отлично
<and7ey> под ubuntu я счас компилю - тренируюсь ))
<and7ey> [Raiden]: мм, нашел - в Makefile надо закомментить строки касающиеся Мака и поставить строки от Linux
<and7ey> но все равно не компилится
<and7ey> теперь получаю ошибку could not read symbols: File in wrong format
<[Raiden]> Хм, сек
<[Raiden]> а openzwave собирал?
<[Raiden]> если да то как?
<and7ey> неет
<and7ey> забыл )
<and7ey> сча попробую
<[Raiden]> у меня потому что дальше пошло, только ещё libudev-dev я поставил. И потом ругается на что-т освязанное с openzwave
<[Raiden]> я его не собирал ,просто папку рядом положил
<and7ey> [Raiden]: хм. у меня тож рядом лежит, но ругается на could not read symbols: File in wrong format
<Escsun> что ли мне собрать ваше чудо
<and7ey> Escsun: присоединяйтесь :)
<and7ey> [Raiden]: я его вот так скачал svn checkout http://open-zwave.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ open-zwave
<Escsun> не мне еще жить хочется ))
<and7ey> страх умного дома? )))
<Escsun> не у меня другое дело)
<Escsun> свой дистр ...
<and7ey> makefile у open-zwave есть - http://code.google.com/p/open-zwave/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fcpp%2Fbuild%2Flinux
<and7ey> но запуск make возвращает кучу ошибок ((
<[Raiden]> сча сделаем по другому.
<[Raiden]> and7ey: http://startubuntu.ru/?p=16948 , http://www.linux.org.ru/news/doc/3021133
<[Raiden]> and7ey: опиши на форуме, может кто подскажет как собрать. А поак посмотри варианты которые писались\проверялись на линуксе.
<and7ey> а как все-таки  could not read symbols: File in wrong forma победить?
<and7ey> у вас-то такой ошибки нет
<shenmue> а что собираете?
<and7ey> shenmue:  http://code.google.com/p/openzwave-control-panel/  ))
<shenmue> и чо это такое?
<and7ey> shenmue: софт для управления умным домом
<wififi> кто знает почему в УБунту вай фай работает плохо?
<wififi> а в винде нормально
<TBIKC_> !nick TBIKC_
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nick TBIKC_'
<TBIKC_> может его настроить следует ? :))
<wififi> как ?
<wififi> вроде на сайты заходит все нормально. но скорость га...о
<TBIKC_> спроси у провайдера о настройки на linux
<Zeka13> всем привет!
<Zeka13> сколько может делаться if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda на 500 GB винч?
<Zeka13> я делаю с gparted live usb, там killall нету, посмотреть статус выполнения вообще хз как с таким раскладом
<Zeka13> сколько может делаться if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda на 500 GB винч?Делаю с gparted live usb, там killall нету, посмотреть статус выполнения вообще хз как с таким раскладом
<[Raiden]> долго, особенно если так
<[Raiden]> если блоки увеличить будет быстрее
<[Raiden]> bs=
<[Raiden]> по умолчанию пишет блоками по 512 байт
<Zeka13> а сделать сколько?
<Zeka13> 4096?
<[Raiden]> а фиг знает,  ну можно и так , по идее уже в 8 раз меньше писать
<Zeka13> а на что это влияет то?
<Zeka13> и "долго" это как понять?
<[Raiden]> в общем долго будет без этого. Больше ничего не могу сказать
<skai|zombie> Zeka13: man bar
<skai|zombie> Zeka13: и узнаешь сколько
<Zeka13> окей,сейчас попробую
<Zeka13> Нет справочной страницы для bar
<skai|zombie> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda | bar -s 15g
<skai|zombie> sudp apt-get install bar
<skai|zombie> сначала
<Zeka13> так я же с live usb gparted
<skai|zombie> и че?
<skai|zombie> он все равно основан на каком то дистре
<skai|zombie> установи бар
<Zeka13> да нафига мне bar
<Zeka13> если killall  -USR1 dd можно сделать
<Zeka13> только у меня killall нету
<Zeka13> я вафлю через терминал не умею поднимать, а у меня инет только так
<Zeka13> ifconfig вообще пустой
<Nikita> привет)
<Zeka13> привет...
<Zeka13> ладно
<Zeka13> спасибо что не проигнорировали ...
<ahahaev> Всем привет!
<ahahaev>  /msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<ahahaev> ыыы
<shenmue> !flash
<ubuntuhelp> Проприетарная технология от Adobe. Советы по улучшению производительности, поиску 64-битной версии и исправлению глюков смотрите по ссылке http://t.co/tUumY5y а также !flash64
<ahahaev> ubuntuhelp !nick
<ubuntuhelp> Ник на IRC-сервере регистрируется так: /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail> . Подробнее про регистрацию: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration >> Валидируйте ник по почте! <<
<ViruSkin> Привет всем
<ViruSkin> посоветуйте jabber сервер
<ViruSkin> для интеграции на сайт
<ViruSkin> ну т.е. интеграция с бд user,pass,message
<UNIm95> всем привет. подскажите как глянуть что с клавиатурой творится? только 2 из 12 клавиш с клавишой Fn работают
<Escsun> UNIm95, ничего
<UNIm95> Escsun не в тему
<Escsun> UNIm95, почему нет?
<Escsun> открываешь xev
<Escsun> и клацаешь
<Escsun> потом кода которые будут
<[Raiden]> надо гуглить инфу про ноут, било делать костыли свои. запускаешь xev , смотришь коды клавишь , читаеш ькак использовать\менять раскладки
<Escsun> делаешь на них бинды)
<[Raiden]> *либо
<Escsun> все дела ..
<UNIm95> так вчера до перезагрузки работали все
<UNIm95> а сейчас только 2
<Escsun> видимо что то обновил ?)
<[Raiden]> Под другим юзером пашет?
<[Raiden]> если да, то что-то неглобальное
<[Raiden]> если нет - фиг знае тчто делать - пиши багрепорт :)
<UNIm95> Escsun нет
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] щас гляну
<Escsun> само обычно ничего не происходит )
<[Raiden]> UNIm95: речь случайно не про 11.10?
<UNIm95> [Raiden] 10.10
<Escsun> пойду дальше тестировать свой дистр)
<UNIm95> [Raiden] щас ребтнусь и скажу
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  у другого юзера так же
<[Raiden]> печальненько )
<[Raiden]> Я незнаю что могло измениться
<skai> абыдна что в 0.9 компизе сломали кастомные команды по клику на рабочем столе
<[Raiden]> сегодня день города
<[Raiden]> в Москве
<[Raiden]> после 0.8.х следующий релиз компиза 1.х
<[Raiden]> 0.9 девел ветка
<[Raiden]> откатывай и радуйся
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] знаешь в чём прикол? xev не ловит сигналов от этих клавиш
<UNIm95>  [Raiden] которые не работают
<[Raiden]> незнаю
<[Raiden]> гугли по модели ноута или создай тему на форуме.
<UNIm95> щас с лайв сиди гляну
<UNIm95> может заработают
<skai> неее
<skai> нафиг, если тот плагин - было блажь
<dmay> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/08/31/designing-for-metro-style-and-the-desktop.aspx
<dmay> плин. палево >.<
<andrey_> опана
<Slukin> всем привет... друзья мои, скажите, пожалуйста, в чем может быть проблема? стоит ubuntu 10.10 у знакомого... видеокарта сгорела, подключили монитор к интегрированной видеокарте, теперь убунту загружается без иксов в текстовом режиме... что делать?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<skai> Slukin: удалить дрвоа на видяху же
<Slukin> каким образом?
<skai> руками
<skai> консоль есть
<skai> апт-гет тоже
<[Raiden]> Nor8: да, привет
<Nor8> Ку! http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/kde/127668/ Читал?  ))))
<[Raiden]> нет, но видел что релиз
<[Raiden]> я мотрел 1 з предыдущих версий )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Для винды )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скоро ядро портируют ))))
<[Raiden]> не поверишь, но ест ьядро линукс в виде dll , вроде colinux зовется
<overmind88> Nor8: colinux
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Полноценное или костыль?
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну что-то там пускается.
<overmind88> полноценный костыль :)
<[Raiden]> минимальная убунта точн опустится, без гуи.
<Nor8> ))) Ясно. Как и вся винда )))
<overmind88> есть проект andlinux который делает готовые образы с colinux
<Nor8> overmind88: Каков практический смысл этого действия?
<overmind88> можно например, прозрачный доступ к линуксовым фс из винды настроить
<[v-8]_jupiter> Всем привет
<[v-8]_jupiter> http://itmages.ru/image/view/273929/14e86574  вот такая ошибка выскакивает после загрузки и ну ооочень долго запускается thunar.
<[v-8]_jupiter> Все что делал с xubuntu удалил network-manager
<[Raiden]> я думаю с этим на форум. Тут врятли кто-то ест ьс хубунтой
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Прикрути обратно все, что удалил и посмотри, что чкажет
<dmay> [Raiden]: ядро линукс в виде длл это цыгвин, а солинукс это свободное творчество на тему виртуалок, емнип
<dmay> overmind88: проще и надежней тогда уж прозрачный доступ к нтфс из линукса иметь :/
<[Raiden]> dmay: нет, колинукс не виртуалка
<Nor8> [v-8]_jupiter: Зачем вообще НМ удалять? Он же нормально работает.
<[Raiden]> а в цигвине нету ядра
<skai> dmay: вы о чем?
<Nor8> dmay:  Ну это для людей, которые КДЕ к винде прикручивают )))
<Nor8> Хотя мне лично идея даже нравится, КДЕ горазде интереснее выглядит, чем нативная шкурка от винды )))))
<skai> идея хреновая
<skai> пусть уж силы на допиливание этого монстра тратят, чем на портирование его куда не надо
<overmind88> dmay: зачем мне прозрачный доступ из линукса к нтфс, когда мне нужен из венды к ext4?
<Nor8>  Да ладно, немного опенсорса для злооси не помешает ))))
<Nor8> !tor
<ubuntuhelp> Многие Ubuntu IRC каналы запрещают доступ через !proxy, таких как TOR из-за высокого уровня злоупотребления. Однако можешь получить скрытие твоего имени компьютера или адреса IP http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<dmay> overmind88: потому что ntfs3g работает, а ВСЕ драйвера всех екстов для оффтопика - адов ад и зоопарк глюков
<overmind88> dmay: во-первых ntfs-3g не решает нужной задачи, во-вторых через colinux работают линуксовые драйвера, ну и в -третьих - ntfs-3g тоже то ещё тормозилово
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  биос сбросил и все ок.
<[Raiden]> ну я рад чт дел ов не в убунте
<dmay> overmind88: а что за задача то? и что за линуксовые дравера могут быть нужны на оффтопике?
<overmind88> [4 сентября 2011] [19:37:48] dmay: зачем мне прозрачный доступ из линукса к нтфс, когда мне нужен из венды к ext4?
<overmind88> а драйвера - почитай про colinux
<dmay> overmind88: а почему бы не переместить данные на нтфс? нтфс3г, конечно, тормоз, но не такой глючный, как ексты для вин
<dmay> overmind88: уже почитал. освежил, тксзть, в памяти. так что за драйвера то?
<overmind88> обычные драйвера для фс
<overmind88> а хоум на нтфс перемещать мне не хочется :)
<[Raiden]> нормальный драйвер есть только для экст3 , колинукс всетаки изврат
<Nor8> overmind88: Был какой то коствль рабочий анонсирован для поддержки ехт4 и так далее в оффтопике. Не смотрел его случаем?
<overmind88> Nor8: смотрел, он ужасен :)
<dmay> чегот у меня всё таки стойкое ощущение витающих в воздухе извращений...
<[Raiden]> оно не как драйвер.
<Nor8> overmind88: Тормозной и кривой?
<dmay> overmind88: тебе какая инфа из хомяка в оффтопике нужна то?
<overmind88> Nor8: неудобный и падучий
<[Raiden]> самое простое наверное будет вынос нужного на нтфс и симлинк в хомпапке
<overmind88> dmay: периодически надо доставать некоторые данные, а ребутаться лень
<dmay> overmind88: какого рода данные? Моидокументики?
<overmind88> почти
<[Raiden]> для иногда достать данные хватит той читалки экст4 которая вышла
<overmind88> файлы переводов
<overmind88> [Raiden]: если бы она ещё не падала через раз
<[Raiden]> У меня не падала вроде )
<overmind88> значит ты ей реже пользуешься :)
<[Raiden]> 1 раз запускал )
<dmay> overmind88: так сделай раздел на нтфсе и монтируй его в хомяк папочкой, чего извращаться то?
<overmind88> у меня на работе винт всего на 80 и там уже всё давно поделено
<dmay> кстати, в оффтопике тоже можно будет так сделать ;)
<[Raiden]> +1  но можно симинком маунт - лишние какие-то действия каждое включение
<[Raiden]> симлинком
<[Raiden]> Блин, плохо печатать стал.
<skai> overmind88: http://skai-falkorr.blogspot.com/2011/08/ext4-ext3-ext2-windows-7-xp.html прочитай и успокося
<overmind88> надо просить у начальства новый винт и всё будет ок :)
<overmind88> skai: не знал, что оно научилось ext4, спасибо
<[Raiden]> а выше писал что падает
<[Raiden]> часто
<dmay> skai: ты смотри, везде ссылки на свой бложик давать - так и грязноСЕОшником стать недого XD
<skai> dmay: ну я ж по делу дал:)а не просто так:)
<overmind88> [Raiden]: я про ext2read
<dmay> skai: сяошные результаты в гугле он тоже как-бэ "по делу" показываются )
<[Raiden]> а.. Тогда мы о разных
<skai> dmay: нуяхз по всем этим вопросам:)
<skai> я ж на нем ниче кроме чсв не зарабатываю:)
<overmind88> ещё есть ext2ifs - самый клёвый был, но только ext4 не поддерживает
<[Raiden]> есть ещё paragon mount everything - если я правильно написал
<skai> парагон надо сжеть на костре:)хуже акрониса к разделам относятся:)
<[Raiden]> я не согласен
<overmind88> думаешь, лучше на кол? :)
<[Raiden]> у меня ест ьихний параго партишен менеджер 2011 я доволен
<overmind88> меня и gpared с кдешным partitionmanager устраивают :)
<[Raiden]> http://alfabank.ru/4d/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это ты прорекламировал?  )))))
<[Raiden]> ну получается да )
<[Raiden]> на другом канале кинули
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Опять за деньги налогоплательщиков светомузыку включат? :-D
<[Raiden]> ну а как же ещё
<[Raiden]> по твц говорят будет прямой эфир
<skai> за одно только 4D я готов разорвать контракт с этими неучами, не осилившими элементарную физику
<Nor8> skai: Ну шоу и во времени тоже будет происходить ))))
<[Raiden]> ну ваще мы в 4 мерном живем )
<[Raiden]> угу
<skai> Nor8: если они сдвинут его во времени - это будет четырехмерное шоу
<skai> иначе это будет трехмерное шоу во времени
<[Raiden]> На самом деле это лиди подозревают что пространство 4д , а там фиг его знает.
<[Raiden]> люди
<skai> вообще 11 или 12 мерное минимум
<skai> если верить теории струн
<skai> точно не помню
<skai> но убивают меня всегда 5D кинотеатры
<Nor8> skai: Теория струн тоже из той же серии, что и 4Д шоу ))))
<skai> Nor8: она ближе к реальному миру, чем 4D шоу и 5D кинотеатры
<[Raiden]> есть ещё мембранная теория
<Nor8> skai: Бездоказательное утверждение
<[Raiden]> там вроде очень много слоев из 4д
<[Raiden]> мембран
<[Raiden]> я далек от физики
<skai> Nor8: аксиома,которую способен понять любо, кто умнее апельсинчика:)
<Nor8> skai: Или у кого ЧСВ больше апельсинчика? ))))
<skai> Nor8: не.апельсины не обладают параметром чсв.а вот iq у апельсинов >120 :) давно доказанный факт
<Nor8> skai: Среднестатистические такие фрукты ))))
<skai> Nor8: апельсины гораздо умнее большей части населения земли:)так что они годны для сравнения:)
<Nor8> skai: Говоря серьезно, теория струн имеет право, как и любая другая, право на существование, но в обозримом будущем вряд-ли ее можно будет подтвердить.
<dmay> чавот почитал я неторт, и задумался про третий монитор..... :/
<dmay> а, у вас тут астрофизика...
<Nor8> dmay: Не хватает?
<skai> Nor8: вообще есть две основополагающие теории, наиболее жизнеспособные. струн и супергравитации. и различаются они на 1 измерение.и у обоих их больше 10.
<dmay> skai: 5Д кино это когда ещё и пахнет XD
<skai> Nor8: а найдут бозон хигса - чтото и докажут
<dmay> Nor8: вообще тоска и уныние
<skai> dmay: ты глупее апельсинчика:)
<Nor8> skai: Вы, уважаемый, читайте мифологические источники, там указано количество измерений.  ))))
<dmay> а после http://gallery.modder.ru/gallery_photos_orig/4113-050632400.jpg так вообще :\
<dmay> skai: чочо?
<skai> Nor8: я лучше физические буду читать:)там мараза меньше, чем в мифологии
<UNIm95> dmay а клава года этак 92
<dmay> UNIm95: так клавы начала 90х ониж бессмертны
<Nor8> Во во, на клавиатуру денег уже не хватило )))))
<skai> клава с кнопушко турбо...така лапа
<UNIm95> dmay не только. ещё клавы от митсуми бессмертны
<dmay> зато ей можно гвозди забивать, небось. в отличие от современных гламурненьких кусков плиэтилена )
<Nor8> У меня такая в шкафу лежит, даже работает еще )))
<Nor8>  dmay: Не, гвозди нельзя ))))
<dmay> skai: фигня турбо, главное НЕТ кнопки питания!
<Nor8> dmay: Проверено.
<dmay> Nor8: изуверы XD
<UNIm95> плохо что митсуми без usb bl`n
<UNIm95> *идёт
<Nor8> dmay: Но то, что она прочнее современных, факт! И собрана так, хоть на войну с ней. )))
<skai> у мну кдава вообще с какимто непонятным портом идет
<dmay> лучший порт для современной клавы - отсек для батареек
<[Raiden]> сча есть норм клавы впринципе , черри никуда не делось и логитек неплохие делает. Ещё есть супердешевые митсуми котоыре живут долго
<skai> посмотрел вчера оба трона
<dmay> skai: соболезную
<Nor8> skai: Осознал? )))
<skai> вы замечали, что комп, который якобы 20 лет стоял включеным - имеет аптайм всего 8 дней и на нем запущены иксы, которые изобрели в середине нулевых всего?
<dmay> кстатида, MS Surface была в первом троне, да :3
<|Amblnb|> То просто свет выключали ))
<Nor8> )))
<skai> а уж 4 соляра на 4хядерном проце - это они сильно против реальности пошли
<|Amblnb|> И там хорошая система автосохранения )
<dmay> skai: я заметил, что чувак без палева так почитал листинг последних команд - едит "Завещание.тхт", непонятный_страшный_программа_про_лазер.сш
<dmay> и, естетственно, первым делом запустл программу, да
<UNIm95> skai так это клиент к основному серверу
<skai> там в хистори было как окмпиляли этот лазер
<skai> UNIm95: како клиент?
<UNIm95> skai я про комп с аптаймом в 8 дней
<UNIm95> skai можно так же терминалом назвать
<|Amblnb|> и терминатором тоже можно..
<skai> UNIm95: он 20 лет стоял отдельно в каморке.кто его перезагружал восемь дне до этого?
<skai> причем там нифига не ссш сессия была
<dmay> skai: ну ты как не в россии живёшь. електрики его перезагружали. електрики.
<skai> а сам сервак с управлением лазера
<Nor8> skai: Сам перезагружался, цикл 8 дней )))
<skai> так что предположение мимо
<UNIm95> skai у терминала хреновое электропитание а у серва нармальное
<dmay> skai: нет, то есть лазер, преобраующий человеков в битики и обратно тебя не смущает, а аптайм сервера это прям вще нереальность ляп и баг?
<skai> UNIm95: повторю.это не терминал.посмотри сам
<skai> dmay: ну да:)
<[Raiden]> тут такую фигню заметил... Впервые решил мдф подключить имидж. АцетонИЗО сказало что не может, а mdf2iso сказало что неизвестный формат
<skai> не ну 20 лет якобы
<UNIm95> skai или ему не давали 4 8 15 16 23 42
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А должно работать
<dmay> UNIm95: всегда дивился с людей, которые эти цифирки помнят :/
<UNIm95> dmay вообще то был сервак который имел 20 лет аптайма
<UNIm95> dmay гугол мой друг
<[Raiden]> видимо от весиии зависит или от того как был сделан мдф - незнаю. В прочем я возьму другйо имидж просто, но был удивлен )
<dmay> UNIm95: а я против чтоль? оО
<UNIm95> dmay так числа из гугла взяд
<Nor8>  С этими цифрами народ еще умудряется в лотерею бешеные бабки выигрывать )))
<UNIm95> Nor8 такие толстые?)
<skai> Nor8: потом попадать на остров, где хранится все добро мира и его охранают два брата.и про это снимают документальное кино
<Nor8> UNIm95:  Под сотню миллионов, если не ошибаюсь. В штатах с пол года назад.
<skai> Nor8: там не подлная комбинация выиграла
<UNIm95> кстати есть проблемка  iso  образом. он монтируется но ничего нет на диске
<Nor8> skai: Именно та же самая, на чем в новостях акцент ставили
<skai> UNIm95: фс не та указана при монтировании.попробуй как udf смонтировать
<skai> Nor8: там последнее исло было не тем.иначе бы выигрыш был бы вообще офигенным.но итак мильены вышли
<UNIm95> skai спс это идея. хотя вроде автоматически монтирую. или авто моунт иногда ошибается?
<skai> вполне может
<|Amblnb|> Как настроиш
<Slukin> подскажите, пожалуйста, я зашел в консоль alt+ctrl+f1, а как из нее выйти?
<skai> зайти в иксы
<Nor8> F7
<Nor8> alt+ctrl+F7
<Slukin> просто f7 нажать?
<Slukin> спасибо
<[Raiden]> altl+F7
<[Raiden]> ctrl только когда из иксов
<skai> [Raiden]: или если поставить console-cyrilic
<skai> [Raiden]: оно гдето чтото портит конфиги так, что без контрола переключает
<Slukin> попробовал я alt+ctrl+f7, просто нижнее подчеркивание мигало в верхнем левом углу, но в иксы я так и не вернулся(((
<skai> f8
<[Raiden]> skai: я не понял. Из иксов без контола не выйдет т.к. альт+ф* юзаютс в иксах - независимо от консолекиилика
<skai> ищи дальше
<[Raiden]> Slukin: не всегда на 7 консоли, пощелкай все, только без ctrl
<skai> [Raiden]: выйдет.в консолкирилике слегка поломали чтото.и нажав альт ф2 - перекинет в тту2
<skai> но притом и запуск программ в гноме тож стартанет
<skai> потому и зовется глюк:)
<skai> так что кириллицу лучше через сетапкон настраивать
<[Raiden]> с консоли на дугую так и должно быть
<[Raiden]> Из иксов - нет. Поэтому я снова не понял
<Slukin> попробовал, спасибо... alt+f7
<Slukin> вернулся в иксы
<skai> [Raiden]: попробуй тебе по буквам рассказать. установив пакет консоль-кирилик и настроив его ты ломаешь правильные сочетания клавиш в каком то из конфигов (собран он криво с глюками) и переключение из иксов по tty происходит
<skai> просто по сочетанию alt+f#
<skai> [Raiden]: об этом есть пара репортов и тем на форуме
<[Raiden]> skai: дело в том что я ставил этот пакет + он не касается иксов и хоткеев в иксах )
<[Raiden]> так что лучше проедим
<skai> [Raiden]: в какой версии убунты?
<skai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-cyrillic/+bug/520546
<[Raiden]> skai: ок )
<[Raiden]> с пруфлинком оно всегда лучше
<skai> [Raiden]: оно понятней становится:)
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: http://habrahabr.ru/blogs/gdev/127652/#habracut По следам топика начал прослушивать саундтреки, так многие в разы лучше, чем сами игры )))))
<[Raiden]> )
<skai> Nor8: а для Ъ? случаем не про новость о лондонском симфоническом?
<[Raiden]> Я тут думаю в фаркрай2 побегать. Давно не играл не во что.
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: Кризис 2-ой лучше запусти ))
<Nor8> skai: Именно о нем
<Nor8> skai: И уже концерт запиратили )))  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9bh6ZEKrNE
<[Raiden]> кизис2 уже слишком новый дял моей видюхи
<[Raiden]> а апгрейдиться лениво пока )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да и денег нет ))))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Карта PCI уже?
<[Raiden]> да, 860гтс
<[Raiden]> два нуля
<tal> привет мужики. не подскажите програмку для делания сайта на подобие frontpage?
<Escsun> tal, vim ^_^
<[Raiden]> tal: http://nvu.mozilla-russia.org/
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А счего ты взял, что она кризис2 не потянет. Все потянет, она ж нормальная вполне еще.
<tal> <Escsun> спс
<[Raiden]> tal: это не то что бы совет, просто знакомое название
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Даже 10-директ уже поддерживает, хотя это и не нужно для линукса.
<[Raiden]> Nor8: ну перый тянула с большим натягом ) Хотя с настройкими ниже среднего наверное забегает
<[Raiden]> незнаю )
<[Raiden]> попробую. Сразу как фаркрай пройду\достанет. Я второй не видел
<tal> <[Raiden]> мне бы хоть что-нибудь. frontpage вылетает. может я вайн неправильно настроил
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так ты через вайнтрикс настрой нормально все и будет бегать
<nand> tal:  а как ты его настроил?
<tal> <nand> просто установил и всё(
<nand> tal:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=7208&iTestingId=29731
<nand> как минимум нужно доставить gecko riched20 riched30 vb6run allfonts msxml3, версии 2003
<nand> качай winetricks как посоветовали и пробуй
<tal> пасиб
<[Raiden]> Nor8: )
<tal> огромное
<skai> [Raiden]: у мну такая первый кризис на средних тянула бе тормозов на 1280*1024
<skai> правда у мну была gt
<nand> skai:  gts как бы жалкая обрезка по сравнению с gt
<Nor8> tal: http://www.opera.com/dragonfly/  Есть еще такая штука
<Nor8> tal: Может пригодится
<tal> премногоблагодарен)
<[Raiden]> skai: у мну сча 1680х , хотя конечн оможно на неродном поиграть. Но скорее всего я посмотрю её потом ,когда будет соотв железо ) Игр и так полно
<tal> как этот вайнтрикс установить?((((
<Nor8>  Сам должен вставать, вместе с вайном
<tal> а как gecko riched20 riched30 vb6run allfonts msxml3 поставить?
<Nor8> Запустить вайнтрикс и выбрать эти пакеты
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Запустил ты мдф через ацетон?
<[Raiden]> не, я больше не пытался, скачаю изошку - инет велик )
<nand> tal:  открой synaptic, и в строке поиска набери winetricks, если не установлен - ставь. После установки Alt+F2 -  winetricks.
<Escsun> [Raiden], а че не mdf2iso ?
<Escsun> [Raiden], 1 командой короткой ))
<Escsun> [Raiden],     Converts Alcohol 120% .mdf files into .iso files
<nand> Люди скажите  куда копать: юзал когда то qutim 0.3, щас при попытке старта сегфолт, последнее что говорит: QSslSocket: cannot resolve SSLv2_client_method QSslSocket: cannot resolve SSLv2_server_method
<RfAFdlS> кто хамачи пользуется, посмотрите у Haguichi AppIndicator в устанавливаемых файлах /usr/lib/haguichi-appindicator/Haguichi-AppIndicator.exe тоже есть? o_O
<apsavin> Привет. Кто-нибудь знает, почему при acpi_listen на Fn+F2 тишина может быть?
<RfAFdlS> пруф линк http://itmag.es/wtf0_O
<Escsun> RfAFdlS, ну норм)
<RfAFdlS> Escsun: а зачем?
<tal> пасиб мужики. всем спокойной ночи
<apsavin> Хм... Переформулирую вопрос. Почему acpi_listen может не выдавать код какого-либо сочетания клавиш?)
<dmay> интересная статейка к срачу о риббоне
<dmay> http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jensenh/archive/2006/03/02/542118.aspx
<dmay> > As a result, one of our goals for the Office 2007 user interface is that Day 1 looks like Day 101.
<Nor8> dmay: Тебя зацепил этот ленточный дизайн? )))
<skai> dmay: срач закончился еще вчера и уже стал бояном.
<skai> не будь жалким:)
<baltazar> ) добрый вечер тем укого вечер и добрый день итем у кого день
<Nerewar> А кого ночь?)
<dmay> ну он меня уже лет пять как зацепил, ещё после того как я челюсть собрал с пола после первого запуска мсо2007 беты XD
<dmay> baltazar: что сломал?
<dmay> skai: цыц, я несу просвещение в массы!
<baltazar> dmay: а должен был ?
<dmay> baltazar: ну пришел же сюда зачем-то? )
<skai> dmay: чет пованивает твое просвещение:)не протухло ли случаем от староти?
<baltazar> dmay:  )) ничего так в гости
<dmay> skai: нет, это терпкий запах настоявшегося вина, которое только входит в своё полный букет с выходом оффтопика8 :3
<dmay> *в свой
<dmay> и вообще, иди сатью прочитай, и комметы - там довольно интересная дискуссия была, не то, что на этом вашем хабре
<baltazar> да кстати чет реально в дд разочарован, pv намного удобнее ну или  Remastersys
<[Raiden]> в винде пущено, не помню какая версия кде была, ние чем 4.5 http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0904/h_1315161423_7541053_6841a327b7.png
<[Raiden]> странные заголовки это виндов блиндс
<[Raiden]> скорее всего - я не помню уже )
<dmay> [Raiden]: твая сказть щитощито?
<dmay> а, расшифровал
<[Raiden]> dmay: )
<dmay> baltazar: типа "реально в греп разачарован, лучше уж в вроде ктрл+Ф делать"?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Как написали в комментах, вариант для тех, кто не любит винду, но панически боится переходить на линукс ))))
<[Raiden]> )
<apsavin> Ребят, извините, что повторяюсь - может кто подсказать, почему acpi_listen может не выдавать код сочетания клавиш?
<Nor8> А он должен вообще выдавать?
<apsavin> Nor8, введи в консоли acpi_listen и потом нажми что-нибудь)
<Nor8> apsavin: А зачем такие сложности? ))))
<apsavin> У меня ноутбук, исправно выдает для Fn+F(какой-нибудь номер)
<apsavin> Но для Fn+F2 не выдает
<baltazar> вот сейчас появилась мысль в голове, есть сетевая установка linux. У меня вопрос, как реализовать в сетевой установке выбор ОС для установки (причина этого - в парке машин разное железо =>  на ПК 1 и 2  ставим ubuntu 10.04, а на других двух ПК ubuntu 10.10).  dmay locate тебе в х
<dmay> baltazar: pxe штоле? лесом выбор - сделай список маков, раздавай образы по ним
<apsavin> Соответственно, нажатие Fn+F2 не дает ничего - а должно включать/отключать wifi
<Nor8> [Raiden]: http://comed.in/view/qmot4qg  по юнити стилизовали )))
<dmay> baltazar: эм.... чот тут не то с твоим сообщением :/
<dmay> Nor8: апщета это юнитя как раз вот по этому стилизована XD
<baltazar> dmay: хм а вкаком месте прописывается зависимость pxe к мак
<baltazar> носом не ткнеш в конфиг
<Nor8> dmay: Ну я тоже так думаю ))
<dmay> baltazar: не скажу счас точно, либо в дхцпд в секции пхе/тфтп, либо в самом тфтп. давно я с этим возился, оооочень давно )
<baltazar> ман читать так в… лу((
<baltazar> аааааа (((
<dmay> но возможность такая есть - отдавать образ в зависимости от мака либо ипа
<baltazar> лан пойду гляну конфиг фтпшника идхцп сервака мляяя (((
<dmay> baltazar: будь мужиком, используй info!
<baltazar> ну ясен ход мысли дхцп к- мак к айпи , фтп айпи к pxe
<baltazar> блжадь ушл0 читать инфу
<dmay> хе, на http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/ начинают линупсоиды набигать
<dmay> хотя на http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/08/29/improvements-in-windows-explorer.aspx linux упоминается всего 20 раз
<dmay> это на 1000с гаком комментов
<baltazar>  все сделал ))
<baltazar> блин слишком легко )) мне реальнонравится этот чат
<dmay> baltazar: пхе победил чтоль уже?
<baltazar> host deb-pxe-client { hardware ethernet мак сетевой; fixed-address айпишник железки; filename "название пихи образа"; next-server айпишниг его;
<baltazar> да dmay
<baltazar> проверил только что работает ))
<dmay> хех, а тут бывают адкватные люди )
<baltazar> а у меня во еще один вопрос вот в генту из сирцы это emerge, а в убунту ?
<victor0000> baltazar: apt-get
<baltazar> victor0000:  вы меня не поняли
<baltazar> причем тут бинарники
<baltazar> apt yum и тд это ясно
<baltazar> из исходников как ставить
<baltazar> d
<[v-8]_jupiter> [Raiden]: всетаки kde 4.7 для больших мониторов торт)
<baltazar> ) все вкурил
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: на предыдущей элт семнашке я тоже не жаловался
<[v-8]_jupiter> А сейчас то чего?)
<[Raiden]> [v-8]_jupiter: тут ещё панели имеют опцию перекрытия окнами. Когда она не нужна можно весь объем юзать. Почти как скрытие ,нотолько когда окно занимает это же место
<dmay> большие мониторы сами по себе торт, особенно если несколько
<[v-8]_jupiter> угу
<[v-8]_jupiter> и еще вертикально ставишь если широко форматные.
<[Raiden]> ну, версикально лично я не люблю. Если только ещё 1 панель в бок сунуть и иконок с избранным напихать
<[Raiden]> а таскбар как бы любл юснизу - привычка.
<[Raiden]> в отличие от юнити тут может быть любое количество панелей и в любом месте и любого размера )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Уверен, что в 10-ой версии юнити, юбилейной, эта опция тоже появится )))
<[Raiden]> она столько не проживет я думаю
<[Raiden]> гг
<Nor8> На планшетниках вполне доживет )))
<[Raiden]> ну ваще гадать бесполезно. Новая версия лучше прошлой
<[Raiden]> но док ихний неюзабельный какой-то. Вот смотрел я в виртуалке, на нем было штук 6 значков сразу
<[Raiden]> + я открыл 4-5 окон и всё
<[Raiden]> скроллинг
<[Raiden]> невлезает
<dmay> [Raiden]: куча панелей не нужна же!
<dmay> хотя не, с тобой мне про юнити спорить надоело, нужны новые жертвы XD
<[Raiden]> да и пофиг, зато возможность есть. + если они скрываются или перекрываются. То можно ими хоть 90% экрана занять
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> одна широкая на которую нихрена не лезит  тоже не выход. Это даже ещё хуже чем стандартынй таскбар из вин хп
<[Raiden]> в кде и других средах обычно ест ьменю ещё, а тут даш , котоырй ещё собой весь обзор закрывает - т.е. в момент хочется избранное на панел ьвытащить
<[Raiden]> опять получилось обсуждение де
<Escsun> что ни день одни кде)
<[Raiden]> ну можно о гноме. В гномшелле нет нихрена, но если будут расширения, а они будут, то потенциально там может быть всё - любой элемент гуи, любая панел ьи т.д.
<[Raiden]> вот почему я думаю что юнити может до 10 версии не дожить )
<[Raiden]> кстати, 28 сентября релиз 3.2 и уже к нему по идее будет работать онлайн установка модулей. Посмотрим как это будет :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Будем надеяться, что будет откуда их ставить )))
<[Raiden]> оно уже анонсировано, должны как бы зарелизить вместе  этой версией гнома - я так думаю
<skai> [Raiden]: у юнити уже 4 версия
<[Raiden]> ды я знаю
<Abbattar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> ne mogu pomenyat' kodirovku (((
<zuul_> pomenyai stranu
<lukinfore> !utf8
<ubuntuhelp> Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=19165.0 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<Abbattar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Abbattar> t'fu
<Abbattar> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<[v-8]_jupiter> Так пора телефон сменить уже и скриншот нормальный не сделаешь http://itmages.ru/image/view/274077/273a424a
<Abbattar> schas menya za flud vygonyat ((
<nand> [v-8]_jupiter: и удобно тебе так?
<[v-8]_jupiter> nand: да
<nand> [v-8]_jupiter:  кроме чтения/набора что-либо делаешь?
<[v-8]_jupiter> nand: немного быдлокодю и конфиги правлю.
<nand> ну я обобщил это все в чтение/набор
<Escsun> кто шарит в initrd ?)
<[v-8]_jupiter> nand: иногда фильм смотрю
<Abbattar> приветпривет
<nand> Escsun: найдешь, меня позови....тоже интересно)))
<Escsun> nand, да я почти все уже сделал)
<Escsun> nand, мне надо как нить врубить aufs )
<nand> [v-8]_jupiter:  как? головой набок?)
<nand> Escsun:  ядро собираешь?
<Escsun> nand, да зачем мне ваше ядро)
<Escsun> nand, ядро и так есть
<Escsun> nand, я дистр делаю )
<Escsun> nand, уже сделал )
<Escsun> nand, но вот осталось как нить врубить aufs там ...
<nand> Escsun: LFS?
<Escsun> nand, не арч)
<Escsun> nand, я пока этот initrd сделал сотни кернел паников поймал ))
<nand> Escsun: можно же вроде без него собирать или я ошибаюсь?
<Escsun> nand, обычную систему да
<Escsun> nand, но мне надо лайф сд + сквош + ауфс ...
<Escsun> nand, первые 2 пункта отлично работают )
<Escsun> nand, а с 3-м я хз че делать)
<Escsun> nand, сам по себе он неплохой))
<Escsun> nand, но делать его это ужас)
<nand> Escsun: наслышан про дистр
<Escsun> ну сам факт что все работает без него
<nand> Escsun:  а у меня ядро не собирается, пошол ковырятся дальше
<Escsun> nand, да ядро то легко )
<Escsun> nand, скачать что ли китайский арч)
<nand> Escsun:  у меня сборка 3.0.4 под конец вываливается
<Escsun> nand, на чем покажи)
<nand> ща
<nand> одни из последних строк http://pastebin.com/NMG3m1ft
<Escsun> nand, много лишнего собираешь )
<nand> Escsun:  ядер за свои 2 года общения с линуксом мало собрал, опыта маловато
<Escsun> причем явно много )
<nand> Escsun:  я просто выпиливаю часть собираю, птом опять выпиливаю
<Escsun> nand, тебе ядро куда ?)
<nand> на десктоп
<Escsun> ясно
<Escsun> nand, на firmware вообще забей они редко нужны и на специфическое железо
<nand> щас попробую ванильное собрать без правок - соберется нет
<nand> мб не в конфиге дело
<nand> а в каком-нибудь make-kpkg
<Escsun> я могу собрать 3.0.4 ))
<Escsun> у меня 3.0.3 просто
<[Raiden]> nand: http://pf.natalenko.name/ тут льтернативный планировщик процессов и ввода\вывода. Это может дать некий результат. Пересборка одного и того же ядра даст скорее всего не очень много :)
<nand> у тебя щас система какая?
<Escsun> nand, арч ..
<nand> Escsun:  а проц ? [Raiden]: спасибо, будет время покопаю
<Escsun> nand, atom)
<Escsun> nand, то ядро чисто для нетбука моего
<[Raiden]> у меня у4600 проц
<[Raiden]> e
<nand> [Raiden]:  можешь поделится конфигом ядра?
<[Raiden]> могу впринципе, у меня с линка выше, только 3.0.2 + я не проверял hibernate
<[Raiden]> надо?
<Escsun> nand, у меня в ярде пачтей 15 ))
<nand> [Raiden]:  гибернацию не юзаю, кидай
<nand> Escsun:  а нетбук кстати какой?)
<Escsun> nand, старый)
<nand> Escsun:  ну говори какой))
<Escsun> msi wind u123
<[Raiden]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/682107/
<nand> Escsun:  у меня просто acer AOA110, кинь свой конфиг ядра... там одна фигня почти в ранних нетбуках
<[Raiden]> там звуковух я много отключал
<nand> Escsun: а то валяется без дела. [Raiden]: поэксперементирую на днях, спасиб
<Escsun> [Raiden], есть лишнего )
<Escsun> nand, да мой тебе не подойдет
<[Raiden]> nand: и ещё там может не рабоать сенсоры, там только мой датчик включен
<Escsun> nand, лучше у арча скачай )
<Escsun> nand, там универсальный конфиг
<nand> Escsun: гляну
<Escsun> nand, на ауре kernel-netbook
<Escsun> nand, там будет оно)
<nand> Escsun: ок
<Escsun> [Raiden], чет мне страшно от твоего конфига)
<[Raiden]> я ещ ё  забыл сказат ьчто под 64 бит
<Escsun> да разницы не особо )
<nand> я заметил по первым строкам
<Escsun> хоть звуковые поубирал ))
<[Raiden]> Я отсюда брал конфиг , что бы меньше отключать , в ванильном мног овключено
<[Raiden]> http://kernel-seeds.org/seeds/64_bit/zen/  - для 64бит
<[Raiden]> http://kernel-seeds.org/seeds/32_bit/zen/  - для 32бит
<nand> [Raiden]:  да, в ванильном вообще негуманно
<[Raiden]> ну это не страшно на самом деле ) модули по сути только время сборки увеличивают. В работе лишние не мешают
<nand> отключать лишнее неприятнее, нежели включать необходимое...когда ж они там поймут
<[Raiden]> nand: )
<[Raiden]> У меня бредовая идея промелькнула. Замутить бы скрипт который анализирует железо игенерит самый минимальный конфиг автоматом )
<nand> [Raiden]:  тож думал об этом
<Escsun> [Raiden], такое есть)
<nand> Escsun:  как зовется?)
<Escsun> [Raiden], а вообще все на самом то деле проще не куда )
<Escsun> [Raiden], lspci зачем тебе дали и lshw ?
<Escsun> достаточно знать что используется
<Escsun> и 95 % из ядра улетит )
<[Raiden]> ну это надо руками  , смотреть и включать\отключать.
<Escsun> да ядро мелкое )
<[Raiden]> по ходу я линки мертвые кинул
<[Raiden]> у меня не отрк.
<nand> я нашол уже zen
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты в кernel check напиши, там идею одобрят ))))
<[Raiden]> Если бы я свободно общался на инглише + было бы нелень.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Заодно может и версию обновят )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да там и писать нечего на инглише, пару предложений. Мол, плиз, консидер а нью айдиа и так далее )))
<aleksei> [Raiden], скинб плиз скрин десктопа своего )))
<Escsun> nand, блин в том же slax инитрд куда легче)
<nand> Escsun:  а в чем проблема slax юзать?)
<Escsun> nand, арч хочу)
<Escsun> nand, и кто этот инитрд писал для арча ...
<Escsun> nand, он же не реально геморойный (
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Кернел чек скоро и так сам обновится ))) Чтобы третье ядро компилять. Только что прочел.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0905/h_1315171256_1631574_f881324b84.png
<aleksei> ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<[Raiden]> в плейере лажовый сериал про байкеров. Не понравился за 2 серии
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Шрифты караул! )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Скоро новые сезоны основных сериалов начинаются, а летом и такой сойдет.
<Escsun> [Raiden], когда ты уже починишь эти шрифты)
<[Raiden]> мне это каждый раз пишут. И я кажыдй рах не понимаю что я должен с ними сделать.
<[Raiden]> раз
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Тупо выбери другие )))))
<aleksei> ммм, кеды ничег так смотрятся )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Это какой то ад школьника, а не шрифты )))
<[Raiden]> да вроде дройд. В квирке только другой
<[Raiden]> но мне он нравится
<Escsun> [Raiden], на дроид ни капли не смахивает )
<nand> [Raiden]:  ужасное нагромождения инфы справа)
<aleksei> чем-то мне даже мастдай напомнили кеды )))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Да, на дроид не похоже, да и обоину подбери себе, а то сиротская какая то картинка )))))
<[Raiden]> nand: тут ест ьопция свои плазмойды для каждого стола. У меня они только на 1  + листание столов - колесо мышки на столе.
<nand> [Raiden]:  ну это спасает,но все равно...ужасно)
<[Raiden]> Nor8: полная она повеселей (сча покажу) , + тут можно на каждом столе свою обоину - у меня как раз так.
<aleksei> [Raiden], и давно на кедах?
<[Raiden]> ну я ставил и заходил иногда , если речь про 4 кеды. А постоянно месяца 2+-
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0905/h_1315171652_4175418_57f04155eb.jpeg
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ты мне линк скинул http://www.goodfon.ru/, посмотри теперь сам там, найди нормальную картинку )))))))
<aleksei> вот подумываю тоже на кеды уйти попробовать
<nand> aleksei:  а сейчас на чем?
<aleksei> гном
<nand> aleksei:  2ой или 3ий, бытует мнение что их нынче несколько))
<nand> ??
<[Raiden]> Nor8: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/11/0905/h_1315171861_4835815_8dc3293d73.png
<[Raiden]> )
<aleksei> nand, второй
<aleksei> 3 ий какой-то не по мне )))
<nand> aleksei: у мня тож 2ой
<nand> aleksei:  пробывал кеды, не пошло чето, не мое
<nand> да и от гнома то почти не осталось дефолта
<aleksei> куда там скрин запузырить можно чтоб сюда ссыку кинуть?
<aleksei> забыл адрес ((
<nand> itmages.ru
<Nor8> http://imgur.com/
<[Raiden]> aleksei: на итмажес есть проги для интеграции  в наутилус и дельфин и даже в виндовый эксплорер
<overmind88> [Raiden]: ты , кстати, в четвёртокедах activities осиливал?
<aleksei> ну у меня по старинке всё http://imgur.com/NE9UX )))
<[Raiden]> только начал. Чесно говоря мне не нужно, пока что. Вроде можно для моих целей использвать ,но переключение между комнатами не быстрое
<overmind88> хм, про такое впервые слышу
<[Raiden]> а меж столами плавное и быстрое + масса способов переключиться
<[Raiden]> overmind88: ну надо приборную доску вызвать и акривировать новую комнату. как быстрей я незнаю )
<overmind88> по хоткею должны переключаться
<[Raiden]> я знаю только хоткей для выбора той фигни где можно мышкой переключить. А так может и есть
<nand> aleksei: обоина ниче, а так я давно уже от 2х панелей отказался неудобно
<[Raiden]> Вообще в кде очень правильыне столы. 1. свои плазмойды и значки на каждм можно , 2. свой валлпапер 3. квин имеет опции привязки программ к столам.
<aleksei> nand, а мне как-то привычней именно 2 панели, а то паникуюкогда сверху или снизу пустота )))
<[Raiden]> при таком раскладе комнаты не сильно отличаются
<overmind88> угу, я комнаты хочу осилить только ради интереса
<overmind88> но лень пока побеждает
<aleksei> [Raiden],  все эти плазмы ресурсов много по идее?
<aleksei> *жрут))
<nand> aleksei:  давно юзаю такую схему http://itmages.ru/image/view/274136/1f23955f , только обои меняются...хотя еще пилить и пилить (иконки к примеру)
<[Raiden]> у комнат перед такими столами как я описал только один плюс - его можно выключить вместе с программами и при повторном заходе они запустятся сами
<[Raiden]> её*
<overmind88> aleksei: plasma это десктоп и панелька, чему там жрать?
<aleksei> overmind88, ну говорят что жрёт много, сам не пробовал
<aleksei> nand, зачётно, только непривычно, много места свободного )))
<[Raiden]> aleksei: некоторые наверное много, котоыре с какой-нить динамичной инфой.  Я такие не юзаю ) Да и вообще их можно не юзать.
<overmind88> у меня на работе с пси, копытом и конверсэйшенем 400 метров жрёт
<[Raiden]> Огромный функционал, когда он отключаемый - не бесит.
<aleksei> надо будет как-нить кдм накинуть себе сверху )))
<aleksei> моде понравится ...
<dmay> йух! я вот ещё пачку штрафов заработал. а вы тут чем бесполезным занимались?
<aleksei> dmay, доброй ночи, что сломал? )))
<[Raiden]> но вообще кеды только кажутся идеальными. Реально они где-то лаганут, где-то не устроят.
<[Raiden]> и падают бывает
<dmay> aleksei: не умеешь - не суйся ;)
<dmay> только люди смеятся будут
<aleksei> неужели совсем ничего не сломал? )))
<dmay> [Raiden]: плазмаплазмаплазма!
<dmay> [Raiden]: извинити, рефлексы )
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> aleksei: ну, есть подозрение что либо пару дисков погнул, либо покрышку пробил, но ночью под тусклыми фонарями фиг разглядишь (
<[Raiden]> девелоперсдевелоперс
<dmay> [Raiden]: ща
<dmay> ща ща ща
<dmay> [Raiden]: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY2j_GPIqRA
<[Raiden]> )
<inkvizitor68sl> интересно, когда деллы научатся делать ноутбуки...
<dmay> хотя не, это какая то обкоцаная версия
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: когда их аппель купит
<dmay> [Raiden]: а вот, кста, при чём там да-да-та было :3 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PrwnJDQy0ic
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> виедел
 * inkvizitor68sl сравнивает Dell E4310 и Asus u35jc. Счет 15:4 в пользу асуса.
<inkvizitor68sl> у делла выигрывает дисплея, батареи (хотя тут спорно, у асуса тоже есть батарейки 2х емкости), петли дисплея и зарядка.
<inkvizitor68sl> всё.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: будь мужиком! бери lenovo thinkpad!
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: ну нет уж, такой же шлак
<inkvizitor68sl> я понимаю, корпоративные стандарты, док-станции, зарядки.
<dmay> все ноуты шлак. это хотя бы Ъ шлак 8]
<inkvizitor68sl> но этим шлаком (и леновой, и деллом) пользоваться невозможно
<inkvizitor68sl> wifi n нету в ноуте за 60 штук.
<dmay> нафег корпоратив, у меня жена такой пользует
<aleksei> бери acer и не парься )))
<[Raiden]> мне нравится дизайн нетбука от тошибы. Сча покажу
<inkvizitor68sl> ну да, timeline X какой нибудь получше делла будет.
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: чочо? это что за железка? такое разве что у аппля возможно О_О
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: market.yandex.ru -> dell E4310
<dmay> итить, он золотой штоле?
<inkvizitor68sl> да нет.
<inkvizitor68sl> просто бренд перераскрученный.
<[Raiden]> http://www.notik.ru/img/110216_toshiba_mini_nb520.jpg
<inkvizitor68sl> короче я к чему.
<inkvizitor68sl> не покупайте latitude. никогда.
<inkvizitor68sl> 4200 ещё до последнего эйра был достойной штукой из-за веса, но и его догнали.
<inkvizitor68sl> хм. уже даже до предпоследнего
<inkvizitor68sl> а ещё на этом гробе только 1 usb порт.
<inkvizitor68sl> и зачем то - cd-rom
<dmay> inkvizitor68sl: говорю-же, бери thinkpad, edge няшне! http://shopap.lenovo.com/ru/ru/products/laptops/thinkpad/
<dmay> а, не, не ходи туда, они сайт сломали (
<inkvizitor68sl> с edge не всё так хорошо
<inkvizitor68sl> я бы X200 или X1 взял бы
<inkvizitor68sl> но с убунтой они не ахти
<inkvizitor68sl> да и опять же, унылый тачпад и мешающийся клитор
<dmay> а что с еджами не хорошо?
<inkvizitor68sl> я не понимаю, у них денег не хватает ставить вменяемые синаптикЫ в ноуты?
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: да железо там веселое.
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: опять же, там ALPS
<inkvizitor68sl> noname модули беспроводной связи
<dmay> тачпад, вроде, адекватный. клитор не мешается, а даже наоборот - типа "я не такой как все" )
<dmay> чем у нас нынче под оффтопиком конфиг железа смотрят?
<inkvizitor68sl> lshw ?
<[Raiden]> everest
<dmay> какой же тут канал узкий (
<dmay> 13МБ и ещё 40сек ждать
<dmay> да, я помню диалап и я зажрался XD
<inkvizitor68sl> кхы кхы.
<inkvizitor68sl>   *-power UNCLAIMED
<inkvizitor68sl>        description: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<inkvizitor68sl>        product: To Be Filled By O.E.M.
<inkvizitor68sl> аааааааааааа.........
<inkvizitor68sl> я шизею в этом зоопарке
<inkvizitor68sl> кошмар.
<dmay> эт откуда тако?
<inkvizitor68sl> это из lshw на делле
<dmay> в женином едже вифи интеловский Intel WiFi Link 1000 BGN
<dmay> не сказать что совсем уж нонейм? )
<dmay> а АЛПС это про что было?
<Nor8> интелевский вифи весьма популярен ))
<inkvizitor68sl> dmay: touchpad
<dmay> а
<dmay> ну уж в тачпадах разбираться это не ко мне )
<inkvizitor68sl> дык
<inkvizitor68sl> третья по важности деталь в ноуте
<inkvizitor68sl> батарея, клавиатура, тачпад.
<inkvizitor68sl> остальное более или менее заменяемое
<inkvizitor68sl> даже матрицу можно сменить на другую.
<dmay> ну это уже на любителя
<inkvizitor68sl> что на любителя?
<stolzus> это всё субъективно
<dmay> в семерке(которая 2107) тоже можно почти всё заменить. но зачем?
<stolzus> я touchpad отключаю сразу
<inkvizitor68sl> затем, что идеальный ноут я себе всё-таки сделал.
<inkvizitor68sl> вложил 10к
<inkvizitor68sl> в итоге получилось 40, вместе с покупкой
<dmay> данунафиг, я лично быдлопотребитель, хотет всё из коробки )
<Nor8> Караул, школота уже и до шахмат добралась )))))
<dmay> Nor8: а вы говорили что с образованием в стране плохо...
<Nor8> dmay: Это омериканская школота, посему грубит по английски )))
<dmay> ех
<Nor8> dmay: Ну, рубани что-нибудь про пендосов ))))
<stolzus> dmay: так и просят "потролль нас, потролль" :)
<dmay> Nor8: я не этот самый(ну, который юморист "нутупые"), школота она везде школота
<dmay> stolzus: любят, ценят 8]
<Nor8> dmay: Задорнов исправился, про американцев уже не шутит, обратил взор свой в глубь необъятной родины )))))
<dmay> Nor8: дэ? послушать чтоль как нить. или не стоит? )
<Nor8> dmay: )))Сам думай, он же от чистого сердца, добра желая шутит
<dmay> Nor8: все они так говорят
<stolzus> посмотри лучше "Гордон Кихот" с участием Задорнова
<Nor8> Смотрел
<stolzus> я dmay советую
<stolzus> :)
<stolzus> там был феерический бред
<Nor8> stolzus: А именно?
<stolzus> была победа смелых над умными
<stolzus> всё что нёс Задорнов - полный бред
<Nor8> stolzus: Еще бы вспомнить, о чем они там говорили )))
<dmay> да ну их всех нафиг этих клоунов, давайте я лучше по теме вброшу http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
<stolzus> о том, как все от русских произошли
<dmay> собстна вопрос - когда это начнуть копировать в андрои^Wгноме
<Nor8> dmay: Что это?
<dmay> Nor8: это ОНО
<Nor8> dmay:  Я выключил, когда увидел, что какой то лысый сектант пытается рассказать про корень всего зла на планете )))))
<nand> парашутист с собакой на видео доставил
<dmay> Nor8: зря, Дженсен няшне
<stolzus> это для десктопа?
<stolzus> или для планшетов?
<dmay> для обоих, судя по всему
<stolzus> это забавно смотреть, конечно. но надо пробовать, так то
<dmay> в мс решили обуть аппель и сделать не как у тех - одна ось для фонов и планшетов, а одна ось для планшетов и деска
<dmay> ну это понятно это
<[Raiden]> не, в вин8 будет 2 ифейса. Незнаю как будет выбор происходить, 1 поверх другого или с релогином как в гноме
<[Raiden]> скорее первое
<[Raiden]> в отличие от гномеров они не поломают стандартынй
<[Raiden]> )
<dmay> у них, кста, планшеты называются touch slates
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Чкорее будет две или более версий ))) Каждая за отдельную цену )))
<dmay> [Raiden]: там в видео видно как он туда-сюда на лету прыгает
<[Raiden]> ну это уже о другом
<dmay> и даже кой-как их пересекает
<dmay> но ой как с этим будет древний кривописный софт работать оймамадорогая...
<[Raiden]> ещё эксплорер изменится, вверху будет панелька с кучей кнопочек и всякими контекстными закладками, типа как в мс офис 2007
<Escsun> [Raiden], скоро в виндовсе придется покупать телевизор что бы работать ))
<Escsun> дюймов так 40 +)
<[Raiden]> я не думаю. Там даже на 1 строку с файлами больше влезит + ничего не будет отпилено, может даже возрастет функционал.
<[Raiden]> 1 мин
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/news/img/11175553.jpg
<dmay> [Raiden]: риббон это называется, риббон. выучи наконец имя нового повелителя гуёв! ))
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> dmay: Ок, досмотрел ролик, нормально, но было бы удивительно ждать от платного продукта чего-либо другого.
<dmay> Nor8: в смысле "другого"?
<[Raiden]> гениальная фраза. Видимо ыло странно ждать от бесплатного гнома что-то чудесное
<Nor8> dmay:  В смысле сырого и не допиленного как юнити, к примеру
<[Raiden]> было.
<dmay> Nor8: лол. это даже не бета, и вообще не альфа. это видюшка "как оно будет" )
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так гном это труд энтузиастов и я не жду от него много, рад тому, что они выдают
<Nor8>  dmay: Это они тебе так сказали?
<dmay> Nor8: это в подписи к видео написано, еслишто
<Nor8>  dmay: На сарае сам знаешь, что было написано, а там дрова лежали.
<[Raiden]> я не очень разделяю твою радость.
<[Raiden]> + эти энтузиасты полвина в шапке на зарплате
<dmay> Nor8: фонатег дофига?
<Nor8> [Raiden]: А где ты радость то увидел? ))
<dmay> Nor8: на вот, мы все всё равно знаем что ты няшка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZA2kqAIOoZM :3
<[Raiden]> я не жду от него много, рад тому, что они выдают
<stolzus> ёлки
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Это образное выражение, в данном контексте означает, что от гнома не требуют идеального состояния и функционала на момент выхода.
<stolzus> как вас грустно читать
<stolzus> "рады тому, что дают"
<Nor8> stolzus: Что опять не так? )))
<stolzus> вот он - опен сорц
<stolzus> Nor8: самое печальное в другом
<stolzus> что всё так
<Nor8> stolzus: Так напиши лучше )))
<Nor8> stolzus: Пополни ряды кодеров
<stolzus> я не спорю с этой позицией :)
<stolzus> и не бросай в меня понтами вида "сперва добейся" :)
<Nor8> stolzus: Так это вполне применимо к данному случаю )))
<[Raiden]> Nor8: я уже не очень жду и на момент после выхода. Бреда в гноме полно. Например ставка на эмпати и интеграция с ним или написание композитного вм с нуля, когда компиз валяется под гпл + ещё и модульный
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> поднимите руку кто видел клиент любого проьокола хуже чем эмпати )
<dmay> объявляю вечер ютубчика на канале!
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-22EpQOm8c
<Nor8> [Raiden]:  Это вряд-ли ))
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Из популярных таких нет ))
<dmay> [Raiden]: первый кутим!
<[Raiden]> dmay: гг
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRBsgRYPR-4
<dmay> [Raiden]: убедил. computers suck.
<[Raiden]> dmay: прикольынй ролик твой )
<stolzus> ладно, пагни, ляпапам
<stolzus> спать я
<stolzus> до связи
<[Raiden]> бб
<nand> баян бабаян http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=22lmSqUX_G0&feature=related
<[Raiden]> nand: 100% правда )
<nand> ага =)
<dmay> о, мертвотролли!
<nand> что за lguest в ядре кто знает?)
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LLTsSnGWMI
<dmay> инглиш
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udhd9fmOdCs
<dmay> личность вообще эпичная )
<nand> это да)
<Nor8> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8_Kfjo3VjU&feature=related  Этот ролик круче ))))
<nand> ладно всем пока, а то спать осталось 4 часа)
<dmay> ну ет классика
<Nor8>  dmay: Факт, но все-равно смешно ))))
<dmay> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpdiXspBALg
<dmay> фиговенько поют, но от души )
<dmay> кстати надо бекапы донастроить, да
<[Raiden]> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/aero-snap-oneiric/
<[Raiden]> А может всетаки у каноникал что-то и выйдет. СВистелками возьмут :)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Ну так и компиз умеет )))
<[Raiden]> Ну там окно частично прорисовывается
<[Raiden]> вроде раньше небыло такого
<[Raiden]> анимация другая
<inkvizitor68sl> я понял
<inkvizitor68sl> чудаки на букву м - это майкрософт
<[Raiden]> хотя она видимо будет и в компизе. По крайней мере в убунте
<inkvizitor68sl> впрочем, обратное утверждение тоже верно
<[Raiden]> логин тоже на лайтдм красив
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Но вообщем это уже прогресс )))
<dmay> а как оно счас выглядит? что за goldfish yellow, над которым в каментах измываются?
<dmay> а, нашёл
<dmay> да уж, жОсско
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-27
<baronos> нет ничего проще создания загр. флешки
<Romul> не срабатывает ssh -D то есть сокс прокси не удается создать
<Romul> !users
<ubuntuhelp> users — UNIX‐утилита, выводящая список имён пользователей на данном хосте, разделённых пробелами. См. http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Users . Также см. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto
<Romul> !ngnix
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='ngnix'
<Romul> !nc
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='nc'
<Romul> не срабатывает ssh -D то есть сокс прокси не удается создать
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<sharikoff> бжж
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Понг.
<NoOova> hello all!
<NoOova> тьфу
<NoOova> добрый день!
<tagezi> всем привет )
<NoOova> привет
<tagezi> NoOova: )
<NoOova> хотел спорсить, как украсить юнити
<NoOova> кроме обрамления окошечек
<NoOova> короче кроме ubuntu-tweak-tool и buntutweak
<tagezi> ну.. берёшь в руки Qt и исходники и делаешь что хошь.. тут главное художественный вкус )
<sharikoff> кисточку и маркеры
<sharikoff> и красишь моник
<tagezi> sharikoff: не покатит )) он же не моник украшать собрался а систему )
<sharikoff> ну.. и моник заодно
<baronos> нельзя ее изменять, она же "проприетарная" де :D
<mayday> пусть полный тюнинг делает, покрасит всё! + гирлянду повесит
<NoOova> моник не мой
<NoOova> поэтому нельзя его т.нинговать
<NoOova> хотя я недавно дремель прикупил....
<mayday> Вы очень странный.
<NoOova> mayday: Вы о ком?
<mayday> тут больше никто вопросов не задавал за последнее 20 минут.
<tagezi> mayday: чо ты меня пугаешь =) Unity GPL )))
<tagezi> mayday: и да, последние пол года тут тихо как-то стало очень
<mayday> Ну я редкий гость :) а вот сегодня решил, и тут такое :)
<mayday> а вообще красиво сидеть с кде на мой взгляд :)
<tagezi> не знаю.. я кде поставлю когда всё остальное умрёт )
<mayday> ну собственно у меня и убунты то и нет)
<mayday> и вправду тут стало очень тихо
<mayday> :)
<Wizard> Привет!
<tagezi> mayday: слишком тихо
<adskifbiz> Коллеги, подскажите, rtorrent в screen свалился в detached from 1446.rtorrent - как его обратно достать в screen?
<deniska> screen -r
<deniska> и вообще man screen
<adskifbiz> ды не помогает что-то
<mayday> screen -wipe
<mayday> scren -rd номер сесии
<mayday> screen*
<mayday> а ман вообще помогает, да :)
<adskifbiz> да вот почему-то нету никого в консоли
<deniska> есть ещё один вариант — transmision-daemon (-:
<adskifbiz> фигня какая-то. rtorrent в процессах висит, а в screen не лезет
<mayday> убей процесс
<mayday> )
<adskifbiz> О, точно! Убил и он вернулся.. мистика
<mayday> :(
<NoOova> а зачем rtorrent?
<NoOova> transmissino умеет и веб интерфейс слушать
<adskifbiz> привычка
<deniska> хм
<deniska> когда обычный трансмишн в убунте стал почему-то тормозным
<deniska> я просто сменил его на делюг
<deniska> это же просто программа, которая качает файлы
<adskifbiz> кошернее консоли ничего нет
<deniska> То есть ты пользуешься rtorrent не потому что тебе нужно удалённое им управление, а потому что КОНЦОЛЬКА? :3
<adskifbiz> потому что я его не замечаю.. он там где-то в фоне сидит и ничего не жрет
<mayday> извращенец какой то :(
<vladgobelen> mayday: deniska: к нему очень удобно свои гуи приделывать, как ко всему подобному софту
<vladgobelen> не нужно заморачиваться кто там что сделал и каким тулкитом.. Берешь и делаешь именно то что нужно тебе
<tagezi> почему это консоль изврат?
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Потому что это убунту-ру
<deniska> vladgobelen: в трансмишн-демоне тоже :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: не важно.. любой консольный
<deniska> Если твой язык умеет http и json, то ты можешь написать на нём морду
<deniska> потому что у этого демона есть простое и удобное api
<deniska> он не консольный
<deniska> он демон
<vladgobelen> да это пофигу
<deniska> Как это пофигу?
<vladgobelen> Так
<deniska> Демон и консольная программа — две большие разницы (:
<vladgobelen> Без гуя оно и в африке без гуя
<deniska> Приходят тут ламеры в мою убунточку, демон от консольной аппы отличить не могут :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну извини.. мы убунтами не пользуемся... вещи своими словами называем.. три класса церковно-приходской
<deniska> Чтобы из рторрента сделать демон, его в скрине допускают
<deniska> Боюсь представить как выглядят костыли для удалённого им управления (:
<tagezi> а в чем разница между демоном и консольной прогой?
<deniska> У демона нет пользовательского интерфейса
<tagezi> эм.. тоесть вся разница в int main(int argc, char *argv[]) ??
<vladgobelen> tagezi: забей
<deniska> Ну ты называешь демоном ls, nmap, mcabber?
<deniska> Не думаю :3
<tagezi> но я могу его запускать как демон
<deniska> А apache, lighttpd, transmission-daemon вполне себе демоны
<deniska> и у демонов есть int main, но специфичный :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: а ничего что рторрент тоже демон?.. ну.. я просто спросил..
<tagezi> но я могу их запустить как консольные проги
<deniska> который делает fork и отвязывается от терминала
<deniska> vladgobelen: а какого хрена его приходится в screen запускать? (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Кому приходится?
<deniska> рторрент
<vladgobelen> deniska: Не кого, а кому
<deniska> Ну тем, кто хочет использовать рторрент как демон
<deniska> а не как нкурсес программу, которая закроется вместе с терминалом
<adskifbiz> в скрене шоб видно было, кто качается
<adskifbiz> но это редко надо, для контроля
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2301.png я конечно не эксперт, но вон то слово меня сильно напрягает
<tagezi> deniska: всю жизнь считал что демон - это прога работающая в фоновом режиме, не вижу сложности запускать консольные приложения в фоне
<deniska> vladgobelen: ну значит либо мейнтейнеры написали скриновую обёртку
<deniska> либо тоже не отличают демон от недемона
 * tagezi ушёл делать кофе
<mayday> наверно сидеть на убунте это опасно :(
<tagezi> mayday: это ещё почему? )
<vladgobelen> mayday: Это полезно
<andrex> приходится надевать антирадиационный костюм))
<tagezi> я вот думаю, почему вокансий по моей професии нет?
<SergeyIT> tagezi, а что за профессия?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: информатик-экономист
<mayday> tagezi: очень много странностей :)
<tagezi> mayday: странность - это не привычная типичность ))
<tagezi> mayday: мне например Qt до сих пор странен, не могу я его догнать как-то пока )))
<mayday> tagezi: давно пользуешься убунту ?:)
<tagezi> mayday: года 3 наверное уже
<mayday> о.. а ты стойкий, большинство раньше с неё спрыгивают
<mayday> :)
<deniska> Я более 4 лет использую
<tagezi> mayday: доэтого дебиан был, альт, мандрива
<mayday> чем интересно деб не устроил ?:)
<tagezi> mayday: мне нравиться убу... дофига косяков, но они все терпимые
<tagezi> mayday: деб устроил, просто решил попробовать убу и завис на ней )))
<tagezi> любофь с первого взгляда ))
<mayday> tagezi: ну тут конечно.. на вкус и цвет фламастиры разные
<mayday> _
<mayday> )
<sharikoff> фря наше все
<sharikoff> =)
<vladgobelen> tagezi: да.. убунту хороша тем, что при всех косяках она работает чаще всего более менее терпимо.. Не сразу отталкивает, а дает время освоиться и понять КАК именно это работает
<vladgobelen> а там уже можно и выбирать
<vladgobelen> или чинить
<mayday> я лично debian/centos/gentoo
<mayday> а вообще всё время дебиан)
<tagezi> mayday: а что сейчас в дебе вместо гнома?
<mayday> кде
<mayday> всегда кде)
<mayday> ну у меня
<mayday> )
<mayday> а так в wheezy будет xcfe
<mayday> )
<tagezi> кде -> /dev/null ))
<tagezi> не нраво оно мне (
<mayday> ну тут опять же каждому своё)
<tagezi> я не понимаю зачем так грузить проц
<tagezi> да и финтефлюшки я не люблю.. нужно что бы работало
<vladgobelen> tagezi: просто в убунту кеды юзать нельзя. А так они очень хороши
<tagezi> а с появлением Юнити я вообще уже не представляю как это в другом
<tagezi> можно сколь угодно ржать над ней, но мне удобно, и любимый убу стоит ))
<SAPetrovich> test
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<adskifbiz> Юнити это неправославно!
<skai-falkorr> adskifbiz: иди с этим в суд
<skai-falkorr> @voice adskifbiz
<adskifbiz> чо пинаетесь?
<deniska> adskifbiz: ты нарушил священную тишину
<adskifbiz> Помянув имя Юнити всуе?
<adskifbiz> вы консолеотступники!
<adskifbiz> скоро молиться тремя перстами будете во имя стрл+альт+дел
<skai-falkorr> adskifbiz: еретик
<skai-falkorr> adskifbiz: во имя контроля+альт+бекспейса надо
<deniska> ктрл+альт+бкспс — плохое сочетание
<deniska> решил переключить рабстолы, задумался, решил стереть что-то, ОПА, экран тухнет, считай что хардрезет сделал :3
<skai-falkorr> во имя великого tty1
<chapt> а что у тебя на нем висит?
<skai-falkorr> baronos: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/eignhdfgaldabilaaegmdfbajngjmoke
<skai-falkorr> chapt: htop
<skai-falkorr> для реагирования на ужирателей каких и киляния неверных
<deniska> хм, амдшники стали запаковывать драйвера в зип о_О
<tagezi> а доэтого?
<deniska> а до этого просто .run на сайте лежал
<tagezi> интересно, с чем это у них связалось?
<adskifbiz> вендузятники вдасть захватили?
<deniska> Внутри тот же .рун
<tagezi> adskifbiz: а причем тут винда?
<deniska> видимо посчитали 1 мб экономии того стоит (:
<adskifbiz> просто предчувствие. Там теперь за это блондинко отвечает..
<tagezi> adskifbiz: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIP
<adskifbiz> я в курсе.. просто только женщины и виндузятники делают бессмысленные действия и еще переспрашивают.
<tagezi> adskifbiz: уверен?
<tagezi> =)
<adskifbiz> еще переспроси )
<[Raiden]> Старший директор по рыночным коммуникациям Windows Phone Билл Кокс (Bill Cox) отреагировал на решение суда по делу между Samsung и Apple. Буквально через несколько минут после того, как стало известно о присуждении $1,05 млрд, которые должна выплатить Samsung в по
<[Raiden]> льзу Apple за нарушение различных программных и аппаратных патентов последней, он написал: «Именно в данный момент Windows Phone выгляди
<[Raiden]> «Именно в данный момент Windows Phone выглядит хорошоооооо».
<[Raiden]> двое дерутся, третий радуется и готовиться откушать часть рынка.
<tagezi> adskifbiz: пойду лучше Страуструпа перчитывать, а то я + получу, а тебя забанят )
<[Raiden]> )
<adskifbiz> а я пойду "Раскрась сам" перекрашу.
<skai-falkorr> [Raiden]: он сам признал, что винфон хорошо выглядит только если самсунг проигрывает яблу. в других случаях винфон остается мусором
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> ну вроде того.
<vladgobelen> skai-falkorr: суд доказал что самсунш = яблофон
<vladgobelen> самсунг*
<adskifbiz> *еблофон
<artus> @kban adskifbiz 86400 прощай
<[Raiden]> на самом деле самсунг даже поинтересней. Т.к. моделей мног ои можно на любой вкус выбрать.
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user adskifbiz 3600 помой рот с мылом
<[Raiden]> я вот тоже с нокии на самсунг перешел
<skai-falkorr> @kban --user adskifbiz 3600 помой рот с мылом
<skai-falkorr> аааа
<skai-falkorr> а то бот чет мне писал, а я с +g
<artus> skai-falkorr, у тя мана кончилась :D
<[Raiden]> )
<skai-falkorr> artus: не.он жаловался, что ты уже побанил его
<tagezi> =)
<skai-falkorr> tagezi: смеешься над чужим горем?
<tagezi> skai-falkorr: нет конечно, над чужой радостью )
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAkw4_KQjWk&feature=g-all-u
<tagezi> [Raiden]: молодцы, помнять свои традиции
<deniska> Любители елохима тоже молодцы — смертную казнь через побиение камнями используют (:
<skai-falkorr> вы вообще о чем?
<deniska> Об убунте, о чём же ещё :3
<tagezi> deniska: у тебя на всё есть своё не правильное мнение? )))
<deniska> Да, у меня есть мнение, но оно всегда правильное
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Fail!
<SergeyIT> Gakonis, не повезло 0
<Gakonis> Ага..
<Gakonis> test
<ubuntuhelp> Gakonis, Ну понг, и что?
<Gakonis> O_o
<Gakonis> Ничего_
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34668
<[Raiden]> http://radeon.ru/?select=more&f=2012_08&new=26 - оптика вымирает
<deniska> гм
<deniska> сони же главные любители оптических носителей
<deniska> это как если ябл прекратит выпускать яблофоны и айпады :3
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а телепати нормально общается с видео через мсн?
<Gakonis> Интересно, выйдет ли аналог скайпа-клиент для убунту гнома
<tagezi> Gakonis: зачем?
<Gakonis> Действительно, зачем...
<Gakonis> Сначала спросил, потом подумал)))
<[Raiden]> Не знаю. Не пользовался ещё
<tagezi> [Raiden]: пару лет назад пробывал под линухой смсн службой связываться, не одина прога не позволяла принимать и отправлять видео
<[Raiden]> а я сразу решил что мне не нужен мсн акк. И нет проблем )
<[Raiden]> чесно говоря ты второй живой челвоек который мне говорит про мсн. Имхо в экс ссср крайне непопулярный сервис )
<deniska> Что-то вальв в свой блог редко набрасывает
<tagezi> [Raiden]: тебе просто повезло )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: у меня в своё время был нормальный такой контакт лист...
<[Raiden]> я сча пользуюсь ирк, асей, жабером и есть 2 почтовых ящика. И ещё по скайпу бывает с родичами болтаю.
<[Raiden]> как бы хватает с головой
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да и по иследованиям hotmail.com и еже сними только майлру уступают
<[Raiden]> мб
<[Raiden]> у меня кстати 1 из ящиков на мейл ру, гдето лет 10+
<[Raiden]> вполне сносно пашет )
<[Raiden]> ну, редко проблемы были
<[Raiden]> а вот гугол 1 раз очень важное письмо из другого конца страны засунул в спам. Чисто случайн оя туда залез, после того как прождал недели две...
<tagezi> [Raiden]: вовремя залез, он через 2 недели обычно удаляит их )))) а на майлру у меня бля спама ящик... регистрация на форумах и тп )) они вообще спам не фильтруют )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> д*
<tagezi> ) я нечаяно )
<artus> tagezi, атата :D
<[Raiden]> там есть ручной фильтр в который можно забить адреса
<tagezi> [Raiden]: если мне нужна будет ручная настройка ящика я себе седмайл поставлю )
<artus> tagezi, самое оно иметь почтовик который позволяет создавать вирт адреса для почты
<artus> вернее временные адреса , вот как называется, а там уже насоздавать вида foum@tagezi.mail.четотам и все )
<tagezi> artus: а зачем?
<artus> tagezi, дабы спам не плодился )
<tagezi> artus: да пусть плодиться, он мне на майлру не мешает ))) а они богатые у них места на серваках много )
<[Raiden]> было удобно иметь хотя 1 глобальный чат, где есть каждый у кого есть комп. Ну типа как вы живете в квартире и у вас есть почтовый индекс и адрес постоянный.
<artus> tagezi, какой ты коварный )
<[Raiden]> а то наплодили понимаешь...
<artus> [Raiden], ага, и отчетность заносить в фсб каждый месяц:)
<tagezi> дада ))
<artus> табы не напрягались бравые блюстители
<tagezi> они и так теперь форумы и социалки будут просматривать )
<artus> tagezi, да уже походу не только
<[Raiden]> анонимность всеравн омиф. Допустим ты на мобилу в автомат деньги кладешь. Это всё сохраняется. Это значит места где ты часто бываешь.
<[Raiden]> там тебя и встретят, если понадобится
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> везде логи, привязки к номерам и т.д.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: какхорошо что я оплачиваю мобилку с карты )))
<artus> [Raiden], ну да, только если ты знаеш на чем тебя могут вести, то сменить стиль поведения для конкретной ситуации не проблема, при наличии выбора в действиях)
<artus> а если один государственный чат с авторизацией по паспортным данным , то оно как то не але)
<[Raiden]> Ну, если быть готовым то наверное можно в тень уйти...
<[Raiden]> Так, тема приняла паранойный окрас )
<tagezi> в питере по празникам мобилки прослушивают ))
<[Raiden]> правильному гражданину нечего беспокоится.  )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: призеденту? )
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/7/d/3/c/4/dcd6ed355dcb21848a471a59258.jpg
<SergeyIT> tagezi, не в праздники, а когда медвепут приезжает
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да не, и по празникам тоже
<SergeyIT> tagezi, по православным?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: у меня нокиа старая, она показывает когда канал не защищённый )
<tagezi> да по всем.. новый год, 9 мая, 12 июня
<Onkeltem> Привет
<Onkeltem> У меня двухэ
<SergeyIT> tagezi, когда защиту снимают - сообщение появляется, не так часто
<Onkeltem> У меня два монитора, и почему-то когда я делаю fullscreen во флеше, то вижу на одном мониторе только левую половину
<Onkeltem> Никто ен знает в чем дело?
<SergeyIT>  Onkeltem, купи третий
<tagezi> Onkeltem: у тебя что винда? ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, учи языки, а не в чате сиди )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: да у меня уэе мозг кипит от с++
<tagezi> Страуструп клёвый, но что-то как...
<SergeyIT> tagezi, так тебе для экономики много языков знать надо - дерзай - но в глубину далеко не лезь, когда надо, доучишь
<tagezi> SergeyIT: мне для экономики нужно знать 1С, помоему
<tagezi> покрайне мере так по вакансиям получается.. ибо берут нас только бугалтерами ))
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а потом я программку пишу как раз по экономику на qt )))
<tagezi> е*
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а я вот не могу понять почему у меня только последние 1800 итемов масштабируются на графике.. и с классом что-то не понимаю... вот и приходиться штудировать )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, пробовал я графику, как ты, выводить как то, но тоже с отрисовкой подбагивало, бросил
<tagezi> SergeyIT: а как ты выводишь? через Qmige и QPainter?
<shenmue> [Raiden]: пыщ
<SergeyIT> tagezi, последнее - qimage, делал график в виде гистограммы
<[Raiden]> ку
<shenmue> оу =)
<shenmue> действия при закрытии крышки бука где в кедах настраиваются?
<[Raiden]> shenmue: настройка системы - управление питанием
<tagezi> SergeyIT: он мне какимто сложным показался ))) лан, попробую )))
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0827/h_1346093689_3794126_586a3d72e4.png
<shenmue> [Raiden] кстати сегодня уже 27-е =)
<[Raiden]> ?
<[Raiden]> а где-то не так?
<shenmue> счетчики воды =)
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> уже проверено )
<[Raiden]> теперь это памятка на следущий месяц
<[Raiden]> вечная такая надпись
<SergeyIT> до 2018 года тоже может быть
<shenmue> в крон запустил бы звонилку по 18 числам
<SergeyIT> проще воду отключить...
<rekcuFniarB> А кто нибудь пользуется byobu?
<shenmue> я юзал
<shenmue> такая морда на screen
<shenmue> в мяте по дефолту стоит
<rekcuFniarB> Есть проблема, при sudo aptitude update плодится куча нерутовых процессов apt-get и всё тормозит, если byobu не свёрнут. Приходится перед этим обязательно делать детач,
<rekcuFniarB> Собственно вопрос, У вас это тоже так происходит?
<shenmue> давно не использовал
<shenmue> щас проверить не могу ибо на оффтопике.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-28
<VMV> âñåì äîáðîå âðåìÿ ñóòîê!
<ubuntuhelp> VMV! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<VMV> âñåì ïðèâåò
<ubuntuhelp> VMV! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<VMV> всем привет
<unreturned> hi
<scogra> test
<ubuntuhelp> scogra, Есть контакт.
<scogra> Доброго всем! Подключаю iscsi-диск к двум компам. Таргет основан на openfiler, клиенты убунта и винда. Как сделать, чтобы информация на диске была общей?
<scogra> Они не видят "не свои" файлы и папки
<Blanco_D> Не могу понять почему wget не качает все сопутствующие файлы
<Blanco_D> Подскажите как выкачать http://www.mrcleaners.ru/
<SergeyIT> Blanco_D, man wget - там -r есть, кажется так
<scogra> Доброго всем! Подключаю iscsi-диск к двум компам. Таргет основан на openfiler, клиенты убунта и винда. Как сделать, чтобы информация на диске была общей? Клитенты не видят "не свои" файлы и папки
<scogra> ...похоже, никто не сталкивался...
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Fail!
<Blanco_D> SergeyIT, Не, оказывается нужен был параметр  "-e robots=off"
<Onkeltem> Привет. Вчера спрашивал, толковых ответов не было. Попытка номер 2: у меня два монитора, и почему-то когда я делаю fullscreen во флеше, то вижу на одном мониторе только левую половину.
<Onkeltem> В чем может быть дело?
<ffx_> привет всем
<ffx_> у меня на  сервере стоит ftp сервер а какой я хз)
<ffx_> непомню какой ставил
<ffx_> как узнать?
<deniska> обычно серверы ftp в названии имеют слово ftp
<deniska> (ну и ftp — устаревший протокол, его лучше не использовать)
<ffx_> sftp?
<ffx_> deniska: спасибо) я нашел
<ffx_> называется она у меня proftpd
<ffx_> ща я к ней конекчусь по протоколу sftp а нужно по ftp
<deniska> если есть возможность воспользоваться чем-то кроме ftp, лучше воспользоваться
<deniska> ftp это геморой вне LAN, отсутствие шифрования и прочие ништяки из протокола семидесятых
<deniska> там в rfc написаны аббревиатуры, про которые уже лет 20 никто не слышал :3
<ffx_> у меня сервер в локалке домашней) и я им пользуюсь только чтобы оттуда файлы качать
<deniska> Я ftp пользуюсь только чтоб с андроида и на андроид файлы кидать
<deniska> там простой в настройке сервер есть (:
<deniska> из всех настроек — требуемое имя, пароль, возможность выключить спячку у девайса и какую директорию давать в качестве /
<artus> ffx_, кто такая она. причем тут sftp к фтп ?
<deniska> (под линукс бы не помешали такие простенькие сервера с гуйцом, для домохозяек вроде меня :3 )
<ffx_> artus: прога она)
<artus> мда
<ffx_> я в ребут)
<Romul> товарищи есть ли альтернатива   ssh  -D . видимо запретили исходящие запросы
<SKonst> Romul, есть волшебный ключик -p
<Romul> SKonst то есть ?
<SKonst> например порт переназначь
<Romul> делаю так ssh -D localhost:22222 мой логин@мой ип
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34671 - про дрова нвидии.
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34678
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<skai-falkorr> чечектотут
<SergeyIT> никого
<skai-falkorr> наайс наааайс
<korvin> re
<korvin> кто знает, с A4Tech'ем как связаться?
<skai-falkorr> по жабе жеж
<SergeyIT> покинул он нас (
<korvin> какой у него жабир?
<aceler> Пинг
<tagezi> всем привет
<mayday> и тебе не хворать
<Romul> всем ночи
<Romul> есть кто дома:-)
<Kyshtynbai> есть, есть
<Romul> ну тогда я счастлив
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeF3QAFRL04
<Romul> в очередной раз отваливается база у msf заколебался
<Romul> как решить проблему раз и навсегда
<Alagos> exit
<artus> Romul, кто такой msf?
<Romul> artus   metasploit
<artus> Romul, мммм, а вот причем тут убунта то?
<deniska> Чтобы знать какие сервисы закрывать пока не приплыли обновления безопасности
<Romul> artus как при чем ? это приложение существует для уб сервер
<artus> deniska, кого закрывать? от чего закрывать? тута вам не венда ) если ничего не открывал то и закрывать не надо)
<deniska> В убунте по дефолту ипстолы настроены в режиме всех впускать :3
<Romul> artus ты ошибаешься:-)
<deniska> И в дебиановых все установленные демоны прописываются в автостарт автоматически
<artus> deniska, угу, ток в ней по дефолту никто ничего не слушает)
<artus> deniska, а если и слушают то лакалхост обычно
<Romul> если есть дойный сервис то добро пожаловать в систему
<deniska> artus: ну вот поставил апачик
<deniska> а в нём опа, дырка
<artus> deniska, ну читай багрепорты , они если че на каждую версию расписаны)
<Romul> кстати вот апач у себя и тестил
<Romul> а тут базы улетели
<Romul> раньше просто пересоздавал пользователя в postgres а потом новую базу
<Romul> но каждый раз так это мягко скажем неудобно
<Romul> кстати образовался такой вопрос . на одной рабочей машине вышел  bug buddy и при перезагрузке снова весит как зомби
<Romul> как его убрать
<Romul> перепробовал всё
<Romul> есть какие мысли?
<shenmue> пыщ
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Здесь?
<[Raiden]> да
<Nor8> Какую версию видео драйера пользуешь?
<[Raiden]> 304 дрова нвидии мне не понравились. Откатился на 295. Последние 304 правда не пробовал, а на предыдущих ест ьпроблемы с квином и гамма темная в урбане
<shenmue> чем отличается US L2TP от просто  L2TP?
<[Raiden]> 295.40
<Nor8> [Raiden]: 304.43 со сватовского ппа поставил, вполне. Добавили они поддержку FXAA, картинка стала гораздо интереснее.
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Видать к выходу стима под линукс готовятся ))))
<[Raiden]> а урбан не пускал на них?
<Nor8> Не, там графика отстой )))
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в фпс главное действие. реалистичность дело последнее.
<Nor8> Ну не скажи
<[Raiden]> для меня по крайней мре
<Nor8> Реализм важен, для придания атмосферы
<[Raiden]> в общем на предыдущих 304 там не пашет ползунок яркости и темно, а с 295 ок
<Nor8> Сам собирал или из ппа?
<[Raiden]> из ппа
<Nor8> Из сватовского?
<[Raiden]> вроде xorg edgers
<[Raiden]> где нашлось )
<Nor8> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates   Этот?
<[Raiden]> да, отсюда
<[Raiden]> знакомый сусевод их тоже ругал
<[Raiden]> Nor8: а ты ещё не пришел к кде?
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> а зачем?
<[Raiden]> Ну, удобно
<[Raiden]> и фичасто
<Nor8> Чем?
<[Raiden]> всем . фм, кофнигураторы, прочий софт из комплекта. Эффекты и настройки квина
<shenmue> ну снова его понесло
<[Raiden]> почти каждый компонент чем-то лучше чем в других де. Н уможет кроме жора ресурсов. )
<Nor8> ресурса они больше жрут, кеды твои. Эффекты хорошо конечно, но я лучше подожду когда гном 3 допилят до состояния гном 2 ))))
<shenmue> гы
<shenmue> ты веришь что это когда нибудть случится?
<Nor8> Ytn )))
<Nor8> Нет )))
<shenmue> если бы еще что то в стиле моблин замутили бы...
<Nor8> Суля по тому, что они делают, это малоероятно ))
<shenmue> [Raiden] ты мепис или чакру глянь
<shenmue> наверное мепис лучше
<shenmue> там кеды затвикованные до низя
<[Raiden]> чакра имеет пакетов раз в 5 меньше
<[Raiden]> или даже в 7
<shenmue> чем где?
<[Raiden]> мне и тут хорошо. Если буду преходит ьто на опенсусе или магею.
<[Raiden]> чем в убунте
<shenmue> да не. просто так полюбопытсвовать. чо там такого
<Nor8> В общем, если они и хфце сломают, то тогда перейду на кеды )))
<artus> sudo apt-get install all  ....
<shenmue> есть коробка
<artus> так чтоб сразу все пакеты, и под рукой были, ато авось понадобится а интернетов небудет)
<[Raiden]> коробку можно и в кде юзать, но после квина что бы так поступить, надо иметь или старое железо или быть извращенцем.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кеды хороши но когда хочешь эелементарно добавить раскадку то приходится просматривать писять лимонов настроек
<Nor8> Шас тебе объяснят, что это не так ))
<artus> shenmue, ну гунди, если те ненравятцо 100500 настроек то ты извращенец)
<[Raiden]> клавиатура - устройсво ввода. настройки в центре управления.  Соотв идем в цент и ищем настройки устройств ввода.
<[Raiden]> всё просто и логично
<artus> ога, ишем настройки устройства, просто и лоично это когда ты видеш настройки сразу в центре)) а так те еще их найти в центре надо)
<shenmue> дави его артус =))
<[Raiden]> в хорошем гуи  должна быт ьещё справка и тут есть тоже )
<artus> угу
 * artus ушол читать справку , вернусь не скоро
<[Raiden]> в едином центре настрйоки икать по любмоу проще чем по хавту на разных ресурсах.
<artus> так чтоль?
<artus> [Raiden], да вот чето както проще по хавтам ) 1н раз настроил и все, забыл
<[Raiden]> в кде текстовые конфиги. настроил и сбекапил
<[Raiden]> и забыл
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> хотя если только тем и заниматцо что на протяжении нескольких лет крутилки крутить ... я се лучше симулятор боинга кого нить поставлю, ито толку больше будет)
<artus> [Raiden], а че, у других бинарные чтоль?
<[Raiden]> частота кручения важна когда ест ьчего крутить - это 1 из важных плюсов кде по сравнению с другими де, где крутилок или мало или вообще нет или засунуты в бинарный конфиг с регэдитом
<[Raiden]> в гноме и юнити - да
<[Raiden]> gsettings
<artus> shenmue, ты тоже поночам дергаеш систему за крутилки? )))
<[Raiden]> я думаю всетаки вам лучше остаться там где вы есть. Если такое отношение к настройкам ) У нормальных людей они дергаются по необходимости )
<[Raiden]> а то задергаетесь ещё д осмерти )
<artus> ммм, нормальные люди про настройки вспоминают раз в пол года
<shenmue> artus по ночам в тиши....
<shenmue> я точу карандаши...
<shenmue> и пускай соврет каждый что он точит в 19 лееееет =)
<[Raiden]> и когда вспоминают - находят их ) гуи помогает вспомнить гораздо быстрее других вариантов. устройство ввоода - это устройство. Значит настройка в разделе про оборудование. В итоге попадаешь туда куда надо ещё до того как гномер наберет запрос
<[Raiden]> гуглу про нужные опции.
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> кстати я вообще дефолт юзаю в гноме. ибо гш невозможно превратить в моё любимое вот это http://mintlinux.ru/images/photos/88cf903e6154b80350278c60fe1437fb.jpg
<shenmue> и кстати в кедах так тоже низя
<shenmue> можна тока в гноме два =(
<[Raiden]> 12.04 первая убунта в которой у меня нет гномовской сессии вообще.
<vladgobelen> artus: Нормальные люди настраивают систему один раз при установке и забывают про них на годы вперед. Это люди которые переустанавливают систему раз в пол год - да, вспоминают о них раз в пол года.
<artus> shenmue, эммм, а чего там вот прям такого?
<shenmue> там ня
<artus> vladgobelen, а вот нифига, за пол года появляется желание сменить светлую тему на темную)) а потом наоборот)
<[Raiden]> панель вверх чтоли сунуть?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> vladgobelen, ито от скуки тупо)
<vladgobelen> artus: ааа)) ну разве что так)
<artus> vladgobelen, http://itmages.ru/image/view/657485/f7e1e1a5 вот как поставилось, так и стоит, только тема правится под свешеприехавший гш, а так че туда лезть то )
<vladgobelen> artus: Я свою текущую тему выбрал 2,5 года назад.. а /home так вообще с 2008 не форматировался и не удалялся..
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346191212_3083914_58efb706a4.png
<shenmue> жалка копия =(
<vladgobelen> artus: да.. шрифты пиксельные..
<[Raiden]> и ещё... в линуксе прозрачный ифейс нельзя использовать. По той простой причине что нет единого апи. Если сделать прозрачное гтк окружение и поставить анпример влц или кубитторент - то получается уг.
<[Raiden]> поэтому прозрачность всех элементов тут не в моде
<artus> vladgobelen, мм, на предмет восприятия шрифтов - к дохтору) ну или как минимум я к тебе прислушаюсь если ты мне с первой попытки назовеш модель монитора моего ))
<[Raiden]> так что скриншот твой совсем не ня
<vladgobelen> artus: вот только они от гуя не зависят и настраиваются консольно.. пока ни одна ДЕ не позволяет их настроить нормально
<artus> vladgobelen, кто? Oo
<vladgobelen> artus: причем тут восприятие?
<artus> притом
<vladgobelen> artus: буквы не цельные
<vladgobelen> Это проблема
<artus> эмммм, и че????
<shenmue> http://cs309329.userapi.com/v309329441/34f4/9iK8-RJsbCg.jpg =)
<vladgobelen> Ну и все)
<artus> vladgobelen, у тебя с этим проблемы? ))
<vladgobelen> artus: Нет, это проблема шрифтов.
<shenmue> лана. поставлю себе процик посвежжее и перейду на кеды
<artus> у меня никаких проблем со шрифтами) а еще я терпеть не могу офощи после термообработки и баклажаны)
<vladgobelen> artus: А точнее их настройки
<vladgobelen> artus: дада.. а многим и винда "нравится", потому что привыкли
<vladgobelen> Но тем не менее
<vladgobelen> artus: Учитывая что они не так сложно настраиваются под монитор - это странный разговор сейчас
<artus> vladgobelen, я вот просто наверно не законченый эстет, и меня в диссонанс дисгормония со шрифтами не вводит)
<vladgobelen> artus: просто ты не настраивал их правильно видимо
<vladgobelen> к этому привыкаешь
<vladgobelen> Причем быстрее, чем к неправильным
<[Raiden]> меня шрифты тоже мало беспокоят. либо читается, либо нет
<baronos> http://itmages.ru/image/view/657488/7bb8b10d
<artus> vladgobelen, мне чегой, рожая ежики настраивать одинаковые шрифты на ноуте\компе\планшете\телефоне?
<artus> и да, я могу читать как с 40 см, так и с 2х метров, и меня например не парит )
<vladgobelen> artus: Нет. Я сужу с точки зрения человека, который большинство своего свободного и рабочего времени проводит за компом.
<vladgobelen> Мне за ним должно быть удобно.
<artus> vladgobelen, мил сударь, боюсь я запарюсь настраивать робочее место чтоб вам за ним было удобно :D да и не пущу вас за него, ибо сие есть как минимум странно :)
<[Raiden]> baronos: http://storage9.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346191649_6006429_949872897c.png
<baronos> :)
<vladgobelen> artus: Ок. Пиксельные шрифты - это удобно.
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2305.png
<artus> vladgobelen, ммм, а чего я должен различного в шрифтах найти? )
<vladgobelen> Эти цельные и не смазанные
<vladgobelen> Единственный баг ты можешь найти лишь слева в "#" из-за восприятия некоторых цветов и линий человеком не совсем корректно
<artus> vladgobelen, по мне так они у тебя с какой то тенью и плывут
<vladgobelen> artus: А ты размер изображения 100% сделай ;)
<[Raiden]> alt+tab http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346191822_7653994_02fd9bbc1a.png
<artus> vladgobelen, ну закатай мне их в архивчик, ща посмотрим чего за шрифты такие
<vladgobelen> artus: Это вердана
<vladgobelen> не сами шрифты важны, а их настройки
<vladgobelen> Эта же вердана до настроек сглаживания итд была жутким уродством
<[Raiden]> на моих шотах выше шрифт oxygen
<baronos> [Raiden]: https://extensions.gnome.org/static/extension-data/screenshots/screenshot_266.png
<[Raiden]> в этом эффекте ещё можно шифт жмакнуть, толга окна листаются в обратном порядке. )
<[Raiden]> в гноме это потребует знаний js, тут возможность кликать мышкой в соотв диалоге настроек.
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346192270_6008509_456ccafd06.png
<[Raiden]> в последнем релизе кде перевод менее полынй чем раньше. некотоыре диалоги прошли некоторую оптимизацию. )
<baronos> artus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dpkYE6J2YA
<[Raiden]> Бароносу судя по видео приходится заходить в режим превью, потом листать столы )
<[Raiden]> когда ещё был первый релиз гнома3, кто-то его ифейс обозвал аркадным. В общем он был близок к истине )
<baronos> [Raiden]: у меня скрол листает столы ну и комбин. кл.
<[Raiden]> ок )
<baronos> shenmue: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/405/xpenguins/
<shenmue> =)
<shenmue> кстати не зря внизу страницы велосипеды
<shenmue>  они там как раз в тему =)
<[Raiden]> идея донастройки расширениями и вообще модульность - это ок.
<baronos> shenmue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OpHWmFcc08 :D
<[Raiden]> http://nvworld.ru/news/2012/08/28/#win8-sends-app-data-to-ms-more
<shenmue> лан я спать
<[Raiden]> сн )
<[Raiden]> тоже пойду.
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-29
<JIupuK> всем привет, подскажите какой командой в терминале можно установить доп оболочку gnom например
<JIupuK> у меня сейчас lxde
<SAPetrovich> тест
<ubuntuhelp> SAPetrovich, Есть контакт.
<NoOova> господа
<NoOova> где раздобыть файрфокс
<NoOova> не хочется ставить в /opt из bzip архива
<NoOova> некошерно
<grisa> Или скачать исходники, откомпилировать и зделать deb  пакет?
<grisa> ping
<ubuntuhelp> grisa, Понг.
<NoOova> 15-й файрфокс только в репах 12.10
<_d4vid> NoOova, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/
<tagezi> всем привет )
<NoOova> привет
<tarokinoe> здорово всем! подскажите пожалуйста, как синхронизировать закладки firefox через ubuntu one?
<tarokinoe> файлы синхронизируются, а закладки не могу понять как
<chapt> а firefox sync чем не устраивает?
<tarokinoe> а там просит ключ восстановления, а уменя его нету. Там написано зайти в настройки/раздел учетной записи/ выбирите ключ синхронизации - у меня такого нет в фаерфоксе!
<[Raiden]> я использую xmarks для фф и хромиума. И там и там одинаковые закладки в итоге. лчень удобно )
<[Raiden]> для оперы к сожалению нет
<[Raiden]> убунту ван думаю больше для файлов подходит.
<tarokinoe> в убунтуван есть опция "синхронизировать закладки фаерфокса", даже дополнение для фф, которое предлагалось, установил. А нифига не работает
<[Raiden]> ну в общем я советую попробовать мой увариант. Там и пароли можно синхронить - это я не делаю. не отдам я их никакому дяде ни на каком облаке
<[Raiden]> ))
<baronos> жадный какой :)
<[Raiden]> кредитки тырят, а облачный акк наверное ещё проще потырить. Да и самим хозяевам сервисов доверять приходится чиста на слово ) Поэтому закладки на облако можно, а пароли нельзя.
<[Raiden]> )
 * [Raiden] умеренный параноик
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: а на своё облако?
<artus> RfADdlS, и ходить через свои интернеты )
<[Raiden]> на своё может быть...
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: только через VPN
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> была бы например уголовная ответсвенность. допустим с облака крадут пароль от моей почты со спамом, а хозяина сажают на 25 лет - т.к. не усмотрел.
<[Raiden]> тогда бы доверие было более полным
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> в общем шутка
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: храни файлик, например keepasx`овский.
<[Raiden]> угу, это вариант.
<[Raiden]> у меня на мобиле и 2 ос стоит кипас... правда сча без облака. ручное обновление )
<RfADdlS> [Raiden]: а что бы совсем Ъ было в truecrypt образ его засунь.
<artus> образ на диск, а диск закопать
<[Raiden]> можно сделать образ фс шифрованной. монтировать и там хранить файлы. и синхронизировать сам образ )
<[Raiden]> так, подумалось.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://www.securitylab.ru/informer/240707.php
<artus> vladgobelen, угу, внимательно читаем и пытаемся найти где там сказано про физлиц )
<RfADdlS> vladgobelen: что за убогая вёрстка?
<vladgobelen> artus: В четвертом пункте
<vladgobelen> artus: 4. В интересах информационной безопасности Российской Федерации и
<vladgobelen> усиления борьбы с организованной преступностью запретить  деятельность
<vladgobelen> юридических и физических лиц,  связанную с разработкой, производством,
<vladgobelen> реализацией и эксплуатацией шифровальных средств,  а также  защищенных
<vladgobelen> технических   средств   хранения,  обработки  и  передачи  информации,
<vladgobelen> предоставлением услуг в области шифрования информации,  без  лицензий,
<vladgobelen> выданных  Федеральным  агентством правительственной связи и информации
<vladgobelen> при  Президенте  Российской  Федерации  в   соответствии   с   Законом
<vladgobelen> Российской  Федерации "О федеральных органах правительственной связи и
<vladgobelen> информации".
<vladgobelen> я извиняюсь
<artus> @kick vladgobelen флудераст
<vladgobelen> кидать на пасту смысла не было
<vladgobelen> я кидал уже ссылку на весь текст
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: смысл есть всегда
<artus> vladgobelen, мм, читаем внимательно свою же пасту до понимания смысла )
<vladgobelen> artus: " связанную с разработкой, производством, реализацией и эксплуатацией шифровальных средств"
<artus> vladgobelen, "деятельность"
<vladgobelen> artus: "деятельность юридических и физических лиц"
<artus> под личное пользование это даже за уши не притянеш)
<vladgobelen> artus: "без  лицензий, выданных  Федеральным  агентством правительственной связи и информации"
<vladgobelen> artus: Эксплуатацию не притянешь?
<artus> сие только для оказания услуг по пользованию аль шифрованию
<vladgobelen> Эксплуатация это услуга по пользованию аль шифрование.. Ок
<artus> vladgobelen, да, не притянеш, ибо сие для не касается конкретно взятого дяди васи который зашифровал себе винт
<vladgobelen> Угу.. Я где-то это уже слышал: "Я же не качал фильм, я всего-лишь посмотрел его онлайн"
<artus> vladgobelen, читай весь текст, деятельность связаная с разработкой , и експлуатацией
<vladgobelen> artus: Ок. Если тебе так спокойнее - я не спорю.
<artus> vladgobelen, деятельность физлица не требующая регистрации - это инвестирование средств (покупка акций, паев, долей); предоставление средств с целью получения процентного дохода (вложение средств на депозиты, приобретение
<artus> облигаций); — предоставление и продажа авторских прав; — сдача в аренду имущества, принадлежащего на праве частной (личной) собственности.
<artus> vladgobelen, а вот играние в игрушки на компе деятельностью физ лица не являетцо
<vladgobelen> Ок.
<artus> хотя ты можеш трястить под одеялом за каждый чих)) ато еще здадут органам, как чихавшего на портрет путена)
<artus> вобщем читай гражданский кодекс)
<vladgobelen> artus: Я не нарушаю. Мне то чего трястись?
<artus> vladgobelen, и больше трех на улице не собираешся? ))
<vladgobelen> artus: Даже в магазин за хлебом один хожу
<artus> vladgobelen, кстати, в законодательстве "и" подразумевает наличие в составе обоих случаев, а точнее в данном случае реализации и эксплуатации) иначе былобы или ;)
<vladgobelen> artus: Ок.
<vladgobelen> artus: А сколько в законодательстве дают за молитву в концертном зале?
<artus> 15 суток , сие административка )
<artus> хотя и за не чесные выборы срок реальный, но как то это народ волнует почемуто меньше
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: в таком случае норма не имеет смысла для любого пользователя. Он не разрабатывал, он купил, достал, скачал и пользует несертифицированное
<artus> ну если он не передает в шифрованых контейнерах чего либо с извлечением личной выгоды то пофиг че он там делает
<vladgobelen> artus: Неправильно. Два года.
<vladgobelen> artus: Вот видишь. С точки зрения закона ты уже неправ.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus: а скрыть что либо в зашифрованном контейнере от органов это личная выгода?
<artus> с чего бы это? с точки зрения закона или беззакония? )
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты отрицаешь законно выбранную власть и решения судов?
<artus> vladgobelen, канешн отрицаю )
<vladgobelen> artus: Нуу.. Значит ты сам по себе преступник и твое мнение под вопросом.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: мыслепреступление?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Незнание законов не освобождает от ответственности. Отрицание законов ведет к преступлению.
<artus> vladgobelen, молодой человек, проспитесь, даже ваш самый гуманный админ и ук кодекс не признает человека преступником пока сие не огласит суд
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Рано или поздно такой человек попадет под суд и его назовут преступником..
<vladgobelen> Следовательно? Следовательно прислушиваться к мнению такого человека просто опасно.
<vladgobelen> простая логика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> vladgobelen: всегда переходишь дорогу на переходе и исключительно на разрешающий свет светофора?
<vladgobelen> JohnDoe_71Rus: Естественно.
<vladgobelen> А ты нет?
<vladgobelen> я же не самоубийца
<artus> JohnDoe_71Rus, и робота у него заключается в чтом чтоб в рабочее время языком в чатике чесать) это у него в трудовом договоре записано )
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: а уже через пару дней тебя за такие слова можно будет засудить за клевету
<JohnDoe_71Rus> причем клевета с сми
<artus> Civil|2, его уже сейчас можно засудить) а смысл) и дать 2 года, за оскорбление моих чуств )
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: Вот через пару дней и посмотрим ;)
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: Закон обратной силы не имеет.
<artus> это говорит человек который не в состояниии понять один абзац из закона )
<vladgobelen> artus: Бюрократия сильно отличается от реальности.
<artus> vladgobelen, молодой человек, мы говорим о буквах а не о людях , на деле же и на буквы ты можеш плевать, и ничего никто не сделает
<vladgobelen> artus: [23:13:29] <vladgobelen> artus: А сколько в законодательстве дают за молитву в концертном зале?
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты говоришь о бюрократии, а я о фактах.
<vladgobelen> artus: И твои слова к реальности мало применимы.
<vladgobelen> увы...
<artus> vladgobelen, я тебя искренне поздравляю что ты в такой реальности живеш :D
<vladgobelen> artus: Не с чем)
<vladgobelen> artus: живешь*
<vladgobelen> artus: Ты откуда, кстати?
<artus> киев
<vladgobelen> Ааа..
<vladgobelen> Ну, у вас там не намного скучнее
<vladgobelen> artus: Каприку смотрел?
<VMV> \quit
<[Raiden]> ограничение... в лине есть криптолооп например. вполне хватит
<[Raiden]> и не думаю что незаконно )
<artus> [Raiden], проснулся? ))
<[Raiden]> Ну занят бываю.
<andrex> xD
<[Raiden]> облепихи навезли. сидел ветки оббирал.
<[Raiden]> тут не до чата )
<artus> приехал рейден  из отпуска, и давать на темы месячной давности отвечать :)
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> я отвечал на болтовню  которой всего 3 часа. А на личное образение я обычн оотвечаю через любой срок )
<[Raiden]> простите если что не так
<artus> "я отвечал на болтовню  которой всего 3 часа."  :D
<[Raiden]> такова особенность общения в инете. Она непроходит в реальном времени даже в таких чатах как ирц
<tagezi> о_О
<tagezi> всю жизнь думал что ирк - это чат реального времени
<[Raiden]> логи знаете ли есть или прокрутка вверх просто ) Прочитав которые можно ответить
 * tagezi пошёл топиться
<artus> tagezi, не ломай стериотипы людям :D
<tagezi> artus: да это мне тут все ломают )))
<[Raiden]> у нас свобода, пока что. Хочется топиться - пусть топится.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], а кого волнует вообще мнение била кокса то? че он туда полез
<tagezi> вчера расказали что консольные программы и демоны - это саавсем разные вещи, сегодня говорять что чаты реального времени саавсем не реальновременные )
<Karloss> гаспода, в firefox отваливается синхронизация, стоит его перезапустить, сталкивался кто?
<[Raiden]> это и ест ьразные вещи
<artus> Karloss, дропбокс, профиль фокса в дропбокс, и всех делов
<[Raiden]> часть прогармм выполняется пока не выполнится конретная задача или вообще интерактивные
<[Raiden]> это ника кне демоны
<[Raiden]> независимо от того консольные или нет
<Karloss> artus: тоесть без костылей никак?
<[Raiden]> если это не понятно, то возможно утопиться было неплохой идеей )
<artus> Karloss, да как хочеш) я не сихронизирую)
<Karloss> artus: а мне иногда нужно..
<andrex> вот взяли райдена завели, теперь не остоновишь
<artus> чето рейден там по ходу не облепиху а чето более забористое перебирал
<[Raiden]> да не боспокойтесь, до следущей версии кде мого флуда от меня не будет. Осталось 5 дней )
<andrex> канаплиху какую нибудь
<[Raiden]> грибочков поел ) сезон сча.
<artus> вот он секрет то ))
<[Raiden]> хотите фотку последнего улова покажу?
<baronos> давай)
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346249638_2882805_7dc188a345.jpeg
<tagezi> andrex: зато хоть кто-то болтать на канале будет, а то совсем тихо как-то )
<SKonst> грыбочки! а где же сцилоцибиновые?
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346249677_5679715_5388cca8aa.jpeg белые
<tagezi> SKonst: он белые научился правильно готовить )
<SKonst> [Raiden], чоткие грибы
<[Raiden]> что бы время было побродить по лесу в конце лета-осенью - надо иметь де которое настраивается юзер-френдли диалогами и быстро.
<[Raiden]> гг
<artus> степень разжижения сознания на почве кеданутости прогресирует
<artus> *cc
<SKonst> гномерам изначально нечего разжижать
<artus> угу, они просто не страдають фигней
<baronos> установил-смирился-юзаешь :D
<andrex> ну чтож теперь поделать раз нравятся ему кеды до безумия, вот мне к примеру кеды до безумия ненравятся
<andrex> 3 нравились, а 4 уже нет
<vladgobelen> andrex: а ты попробуй панельку в 4.8
<tagezi> мне и 3 не нравились )
<vladgobelen> andrex: лучшей панели я вообще нигде не видел)
<[Raiden]> мне 4 тоже долго не ннравились. Это было причиной почему я использовал гном посление 2-3года. Но время меняется, стабильность , необходимый функционал появляется. Сча они по большей части лучше чем кде3.
<[Raiden]> надо будет сделат ьскриншот с закосом под 3 )
<[Raiden]> andrex: http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346250959_3237163_0105721832.png
<[Raiden]> ой, очепятки в kate
<artus> какое уюлчество :)
<artus> Oo
<artus> *убожество
<deniska> [Raiden]: в старом добром кде панелька выглядела иначе
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/kde3.png
<[Raiden]> не сильно иначе
<deniska> и декорации окон
<[Raiden]> декорации окон на моем шоте - 1 из тем которая идет в комплекте с кде3. Ты просто не в теме
<deniska> ну может и идёт
<andrex> но есть там и темки получше
<deniska> но на кноппиксе, на котором я больше года сидел, была именно как на моём скриншоте
<adskibiz> Товарищи... Кто-нибудь знает, как установить XAMPP 1.8.0 ?? ругается на 403
<[Raiden]> а содержимое на панели 1 в1 тоже  , меню, иконки запуска, классик таскбар , терй часы, переключатель окон
<andrex> нафига
<deniska> Я не думаю, что сервера вроде XAMPP — хорошая идея
<andrex> adskibiz: ^^^^
<deniska> Можно просто установить всё по отдельности, это же линукс
<deniska> Я вот сча наверное снесу венду с недобука, поставлю какинтош туда :3
<artus> deniska, некоторые и денвер под вайном поднимают, ты ничего не понимаеш в высоком искустве :)
<adskibiz> Нет, мне только для тестирования сайта
<deniska> artus: я ради искусства под вайном иксы виндовые запускал (:
<andrex> lamp и усё
<andrex> хм у винды есть иксы Oo
<andrex> а я всегда думал что винда эт графическое ядро надстройка над дос
<vladgobelen> охлол..
<vladgobelen> deniska: в цитатник
<deniska> andrex: есть иксы под винду
<mayday> O_o
<andrex> аа, ну понятно, он запускал что то типа kugwin или как там это называется
<deniska> не
<deniska> cygwin отдельно, иксы отдельно
<deniska> но их можно вместе использовать, да
<[Raiden]> deniska: http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346251724_4966072_bd8efb3ad8.png
<deniska> но я просто запустил wine xserver.exe
<deniska> и с DISPLAY=localhost:6001 всякие приложения уже родные
<deniska> [Raiden]: молодец, а панельку?
<deniska> во, сейчас проверим игру на unity
<deniska> не тот юнити которой оболочка рабочего стола
<deniska> а который игровой движок
<[Raiden]> на панельке уже те же элементы есть. внешний вид мало существенный - т.к. это вообще вопрос темы. Существенно что даже по умолчанию все те же элементы на ней есть. Т.е. юзер который с 98 года юзал кде - не заблудится
<[Raiden]> deniska: конкретно на твоем шоте панел ьиеет вид как в теме по умолчанию в кубунте и только.
<andrex> райден, подстраивай https://www.dropbox.com/s/pe3cifnnb90ogfu/6303.png
<[Raiden]> andrex: всё что тут показано есть на моем первом шоте.
<[Raiden]> ничего не вырезано
<baronos> можно как то узнать какие модули вкл. в ядро? командой какой нить например?
<deniska> [Raiden]: в кноппиксе была похожая панель
<[Raiden]> так может less /boot/config-3.2.0-29-generic
<andrex> ну если стондартное то, в /boot есть конфиг и в нём можно узнать
<deniska> хм
<deniska> ну чоа
<[Raiden]> [Raiden]: кнопикс дебиано-убунтовый клон )
<deniska> хакинтош на недобуке грузиться не захотел :3
<andrex> гг а уменя не хакинтош на пк работает
<[Raiden]> вот напримет тоже кде3, но фон не такой http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346252192_4407910_16a89c2a4e.png
<[Raiden]> например*
<deniska> значит придётся исправлять глюки абанты
<[Raiden]> всё что пропало - это кнопки отъезда впанели в сторону. ) перекрытие и автоскрытие это закрывает.
<deniska> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/6092175/screens/nvidia-error.png как исправить?
<[Raiden]> в общем на этом тема закрыта. кто хотел увидеть классическеи кдеешные нотки на моем шоте - тот увидел )
<[Raiden]> в линуксе вм ещё не последнее значение имеет. квин умеет всё что мог квин старый + композит и эффекты и ещё немного тайлинг
<[Raiden]> это называется реальный прогресс
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а не пыль в глаза
<deniska> Так знает кто как исправить что выше? :3
<andrex> в хомяке наверно конфиг остался xsession или както так, я когда пытася у нвидиа через nvidia-xconfig ковырять то потом такаяже муть была, удалил конфиг всё норм
<deniska> кроме чем выкинуть недовидию :3
<deniska> хм
<deniska> Что-то не вижу всё равно ничего на .nvidia
<andrex> nvidia-xconfig какують муть понаписал и в хомяк, а эта муть стала при загрузке подгружатся, и выдавать вот такоеже окошечко
<deniska> а .xsession к делу вообще не относится
<andrex> я точно не помню как оно называется
<andrex> просто удалил и забыл
<[Raiden]> для конечного юзера неискушонного в js , муттер это тот же метасити функционально + 1 эффект ) А метасити нельзя назвать приемником ффвм или блэкбокса с опенбоксам. Он скорее всего приемник twm
<[Raiden]> гм, убёг )
<deniska> как бы ещё этот
<deniska> как это по англицки называется чтоб загуглить
<deniska> потому что на русском инфу не находит
<deniska> [Raiden]: ничего, сча кеды начнут косить под восьмёрку и у вас тоже будет праздник мультитача :3
<[Raiden]> то что ты говоришь - твоя выдумка. реальность же - для мобильных устройств, где задачи и способ юза несколько отличные, будет plasma-active
<[Raiden]> т.е. будет выбор или по вкусу или исходя из того какой девайс
<deniska> пожалуйста, не используй слово юз
<deniska> оно убогое
<deniska> как глагол — ещё куда не шло
<deniska> но не как существительное
<[Raiden]> юз легче писать чем использование - посчитай знаки.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хотя постараюсь
<deniska> А плазма актив по сути только оболочку меняет, приложения остаются скучными и десктопными :3
<[Raiden]> это верно, но приложения могут быть другими. т.е. не обязательно именно kate ставить на планшет или дельфин.
<deniska> А люди во флеше всё равно синие
<deniska> хоть гном, хоть кде (:
<[Raiden]> В случае же с гномом я обязательно буду ставить на десктоп наутилус предназначенный для  маленького тачскрина
<deniska> [Raiden]: в кде уже начали делать мобильную замену дольфина? (:
<[Raiden]> я не знаю, возможно )
<[Raiden]> меня слабо интересует мобильный линукс кроме андройда. Вообещ сам делфьин кое-что может. например что бы кликнуть или нажать пальцем нужна иконка. В дельфине ест ьпанель инструментов где размер иконок можно изменить и какие отображать тоже
<deniska> Так, ещё у меня не работает саспенд
<deniska> девайс на секунду гаснет и сразу просыпается
<deniska> как узнать почему?
<[Raiden]> deniska: http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346253393_2279631_99a70e456a.png
<[Raiden]> биг иконс )
<deniska> тачскрин это не только большие иконки (:
<[Raiden]> ещё и экономия места видимо ) панель с кнопками , панель точек входа и превью могут убираться или вообще отделяться )
<pr0mode> всем ку
<[Raiden]> смертельынй номер. окн оразрывается на два. И я бы ещё заметил что планшетный рынок если и светит то потом, а десктопы и ноуты это  реальность которую надо поддерживать
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346253623_4432615_638f3a7252.png
<deniska> хм
<deniska> в моей квартире сейчас 7 планшетов
<deniska> и всего 6 ноутбуков
<deniska> ПЛАНШЕТЫ ВПЕРДЕ
<[Raiden]> в моей квартире смарт с андройдом, котоырй писался с уклоном на такое устройство и десктоп с кде/линукс по той же причине.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> про планшеты какая была главная претензия
<deniska> в том что нужного софта нет
<deniska> вот сейчас MS всех окончательно на managed пересадит
<deniska> и будут программы выходить одновременно на десктоп и планшеты
<[Raiden]> ну их и в гноме не будет. ос та же в репах тот же софт )
<deniska> разупорись, я про MS говорю, а не про гном
<[Raiden]> гимп чтоли пускать или файлзилу на планшете или авидемукс? Я пречислил только гтк!
<deniska> твиттер, инстаграм
<deniska> какие ещё файлзилы?
<deniska> файлзила кстати кривая программа с кривым интерфейсом под кривой устаревший протокол
<deniska> я её и на десктопе лишь использую, если вдруг нужно залезть на копрофтп с 1251
<artus> [Raiden], ммм, ты там совсем грибави упоролся, зачем на планшете авидемуксы?
<deniska> ну и модный редактор видео сейчас — опеншот
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/openshot.png
<deniska> В отличие от кденливе прост в использовании и не падает каждые 5 минут :3
<[Raiden]> artus: хороший вопрос. из которого вытекает другой. зачем на планшете ос в репах которой тысячи программ таких как авидемукс?
<deniska> artus: чтоб видео редакторивать, это же очевидно
<[Raiden]> и если эта ос не для планшетов, то с какого перепугу гномеры так портят ифейс? где мозг?
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> кстати вот опеншоту нужны минимальные изменения, чтобы стать годнопланшетным
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Именно под планшеты ее и пилят. Для этого даже создают отдельный дистрибутив.
<[Raiden]> даже эплу хватает не сувать осх на планшеты
<[Raiden]> хватает ума
<deniska> [Raiden]: он потихоньку суёт iOS на десктоп
<deniska> полноэкранные приложения и ланчпад по крайней мере уже скопировали
<deniska> и возможность ставить программы не из апстора надо получать пока что галочкой
<[Raiden]> я видел презентацию последней макоси. то что пришл ос  иос очень просто в юзе. Но это только некий функционал котоырй понравился юзерам и теперь общий
<deniska> потом народу наверное придётся джейлбрейкать макбуки (:
<deniska> [Raiden]: ты снова написал это слово
<[Raiden]> это не совсем тоже самое, что вСЁ общее.
<deniska> [Raiden]: сделай себе в кде автозамену
<deniska> И я бы не сказал, что иос просто в использовании
<deniska> андроид проще
<[Raiden]> андройд тоже простой в юзе, но все функции десктопа он бы не перекрыл. А вот планшета - легко.
<[Raiden]> и может быт ья бы даже купил такой ,если бы было надо ) А с гномом - нет
<deniska> Да хватит это слово писать
<[Raiden]> гг
<[Raiden]> я исправлюсь.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: если он с гномом - значит там полноценный линукс. А андроид нет.
<deniska> ну да
<deniska> ещё андроид не очень многозадачен
 * SergeyIT обновил тотал командер на андроиде
<[Raiden]> полноценный в данном случае сомнительный плюс. Во первых на планшете не нужен тот софт котоырй написан для десктопа, а во вторых под андройд ест ьасфальт, нфс , нова3...
<[Raiden]> :)
<[Raiden]> и офисный пакет тоже есть
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кому не нужен?
<deniska> более многозадачен чем иос, но всё же
<deniska> vladgobelen: он уверовал в веру жлобса
<vladgobelen> deniska: Джобс мертв.
<[Raiden]> vladgobelen: да всем наверное ) бывают правда гибриды с клавиатурами, там конечно уже появляется некоторый смысл в десктопных софтинах. но не сильно большой т.к. под андройд уже прилично своего софта.
<[Raiden]> зачем мне например десктопный ооо, если я одф могу на мобиле прочитать из коробки
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> а значит и на планшете
<vladgobelen> зачем тебе вообще на планшете офис?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Полноценный линукс от андроида отличается тем же чем и от винды. Ты с ним можешь сделать что захочешь и заточить под любые свои задачи.
<[Raiden]> в общем началось это с претензии что кде может стать похожей на вин8. Во первых в вин8 многое есть для десктопа, а во вторых пока реализовывать аналог метро нет )
<[Raiden]> так что, несколько лет можно спокойно жит ьи работать
<[Raiden]> планов нет
<[Raiden]> метро кстатиможно плазмойдом реализовать не трогая вообще ничего. например погуглите takeoff menu на ютубе. почти как юнити и доабвляется просто мышкой )
<vladgobelen> вы бы еще панель сделали как в е17, чтобы быть более на винду похожими
<vladgobelen> иногда маразм зашкаливает
<deniska> [Raiden]: метро это не только кнопка пуск
<deniska> это стиль приложений
<deniska> http://cdn2.sbnation.com/entry_photo_images/3210388/windows-8-built-in-apps-003-1020_large_verge_medium_landscape.jpg
<deniska> http://www.avitricks.info/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Windows-8-Music-Player-Skin-Pack-For-Windows-7_thumb.jpg
<deniska> и так далее
<vladgobelen> deniska: Типа а раньше развернуть приложение на весь экран было нельзя?
<vladgobelen> да.. нужно патентовать
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: "развернуть нельзя" и "свернуть нельзя" - две совершенно разные вещи
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: тобишь все приложения полноэкранные и нельзя свернуть?! о_О
<vladgobelen> жесть..
<deniska> vladgobelen: не, там теперь в моде всякие горизонтальные прокрутки, крупные надписи, цветные и квадратные квадратики :3
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: метроприложения вроде как да
<deniska> vladgobelen: не все, а только модернаппс
<vladgobelen> охлол..
<deniska> Вижулстудия 2012 експресс вроде только их может рождать
<Civil|2> а еще размеры элементов такие, словно у тебя 10" планшет, даже если у тебя 30" монитор
<vladgobelen> мир сошел с ума
<Civil|2> в смысле относительные размеры, конечно же
<deniska> http://cdn-smooth.ms-studiosmedia.com/news/jpg/1007961_BROLL_BIG_SCREEN_022912_1.jpg
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: ну значит в кде это все придумано было уже много лет в виде "нетбучного" вида плазмы
<deniska> там ещё многозадачность в стиле ведроида
<deniska> то есть приложение в фоне может быть прибито
<deniska> с сохранением состояния
<vladgobelen> зачем?!
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: только вот стиль DE это одно, а стиль софта это другое
<deniska> чтобы совместить сущности запуска и разворачивания
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: ответ очевиден, если ты подумаешь о популярности ведроида, iOS и прочих планшетов-телефонов
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: Ааа.. Это не десктоп?
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: ну подумаешь )
<Civil|2> vladgobelen: зато единый UX :)
<deniska> vladgobelen: это в том числе и на десктоп
<deniska> в восьмёрке на десктопах есть desktop сделанный как отдельное приложение
<vladgobelen> Civil|2: я думал что они нокиа убили специально.. теперь вижу что по глупости.. Это эпичный фейл
<deniska> в котором запускаются устаревшие неполноэкранные приложения
<deniska> vladgobelen: они всех партнёров убивали, особенно в мобильной сфере
<deniska> не без их помощи утонул пальм наверное
<deniska> кстати пальма очень сильно пострадала в своё время от патентных троллей
<deniska> а было это лет 8 назад наверное
<deniska> если не больше
<deniska> Вроде претензии были со стороны ксерокса
<deniska> У которых был патент на основной способ ввода текста в пальмах
<safinaskar> мож пальцах?
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> Palm inc
<deniska> Который позже разделили на две компании
<safinaskar> аа, спс. я думал пальмы xD
<deniska> у них была PalmOS
<deniska> операционка, на которую очень подозрительно до сих пор похож айфон
<vladgobelen> deniska: а facepalm не их родственник?
<deniska> http://phandroid.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/img_palm_os5_r_1_l.jpeg
<[Raiden]> пальмовцы под конец жизни сделали ос на лине - вебос. Но не успели запустить сами.
<deniska> продались хп, а тот всё свернул
<[Raiden]> в линуксе помимо проблем и того что это устаревшие останки мамонта есть 1 привлекающий момент. Его можно брать, изменять вместо того что бы писать своё.
<deniska> хотя хотел её и на десктопы втыкать
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, а венда не устаревшие чтоль останки?
<deniska> винда вообще просто толстый зомби
<artus> ану ссылочку на мегановую , ранее невиданую десктопную ось
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> будет медленно но верно отмирать в последующие 20 лет
<artus> [Raiden], или кроме как про останки вещать вариантов нет?
<sharikoff> deniska: ха ха ха 3 раза
<[Raiden]> меганвоая десктопная ос была BeOS , легкая, быстная и с гну утилс в консоли
<deniska> и с апи на ц++
<[Raiden]> но кончилась :(
<deniska> потому наверное и не взлетело :3
<artus> [Raiden], эммм, а напомни ка когда она была мегановая 7
<[Raiden]> быстрая*
<[Raiden]> в конце где-то 2000 +-
<deniska> sharikoff: сейчас посмотрим сколько нытья начнётся из-за modern apps (:
<deniska> [Raiden]: план9 опубликовали в 2003
<deniska> значит оно круче по-твоему?
<[Raiden]> а сча я не знаю что есть ,может и ничего. но беос уже тогда была лучше чем линукс сча. как минимум своей направленностью - нету никакого хлама для серверов и скоростью
<deniska> Скорость у неё была только потому что в ней вообще ничего не было (:
<sharikoff> пропатчат и будет все по старому.. как всегда
<sharikoff> пуск и все дела
<[Raiden]> управлять окнами и видеть файлы там можно. вы гномеры сами же часто говорите что больше не надо ничего , гимп всеравн оостался гимпом и т.д.
<artus> ну учитывая что беос с 90го года, , до та , +\- 2000
<[Raiden]> )
<sharikoff> и все будут привычно оровать и сидеть на ворованной винде
<sharikoff> *воровать
<deniska> sharikoff: ну ага
<deniska> только всё равно будет вываливаться в модерн аппсы
<deniska> например ткнул на PDF-ку
<[Raiden]> хайку правда есть. Но это уже не ос, а так, трупик дял скучающих программистов-некрофилов.
<[Raiden]> для*
<deniska> и всё, с няшной анимацией десктоп улетел
<deniska> и открылась метроаппа
<sharikoff> апокалипсиса не придвидится вобщем
<deniska> И никакого пуска, даже если пропатчить
<deniska> [Raiden]: беос подохло
<deniska> а линукс жив :3
<sharikoff> линукс как был гиковой осью иак и останется
<sharikoff> *так
<sharikoff> ведь на нем е идет из коробки кс
<artus> [Raiden], а че твоя мегановая ось за пяток лет то насмерть обанкротилась то? ))
<artus> sharikoff, идет)
<sharikoff> из коробки?
<deniska> потому что никому не был нужен ни второй линукс, ни вторая винда
<artus> sharikoff, вот тупо инсталиш вайн и запускаеш кс, вааще без шаманства
<[Raiden]> их вроде купил кто-то и они пошли пилить какой то там проект для других устройств. мобильную ос вроде
<deniska> хм
<deniska> Там уже есть ведроид
<sharikoff> не..
<artus> sharikoff, и вайн в коробке ) вобщем уже года 3 точно идеть) а если стим разродится таки то будет чуть ли не в репах
<deniska> для более простых устройств есть е17
<sharikoff> нафик нафик
<[Raiden]> вообще я не знаю. рынок не всегда дружит со здравым смыслом. Надо не только сделать но ещё и продать
<[Raiden]> капитал и прогресс не всегда шагают в ногу
<artus> sharikoff, мусье, ссыль на нативный без вина кс для мака в студию) и тогда о гиках поговорим)
<deniska> И вообще
<deniska> Если бы Генри Форд слушал своих клиентов, ему бы пришлось сделать более быструю лошадь :3
<sharikoff>  artus невопрос
<sharikoff> =)
<artus> жду )
<deniska> Поэтому эксперименты в виде гнома3 и вин8 нужны
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxxTOvzK4R4
<artus> sharikoff, ключевая фраза без вина, даже в инсталяторе запакованом)
<sharikoff> http://macpages.ru/pages/counter-strike-source-dostupna-dlya-mac-os-x.html
<deniska> [Raiden]: наркоманский вм, наркоманская переключалка приложений, наркоманская структура фс
<deniska> нахер надо в общем
<deniska> и вне виртуалки не особо работает (:
<artus> @kick deniska дада , проветрись
<[Raiden]> эксперименты наверное нужны ) и нвоые разработки. Спору нет. Я готов эксперементировать с гномом всего за 30к рублей в месяц.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> (на будущее — за что меня кикнули?)
<artus> sharikoff, а, ну стим да, он и для линя переездает и портируетцо) так что все будет
<Civil|2> deniska: как минимум мат
<deniska> а ну ок :3
<artus> deniska, ругательства же , здеся дети бегають, хацкерствують
<safinaskar> :)
<deniska> дети сидят в комнате про арч
<deniska> так что не страшно
<sharikoff> artus: на самом деле все не так плохо
<artus> deniska, тут пол канала арча и генты пасетцо )
<sharikoff> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/mac/
<artus> sharikoff, ну че, на мак стим в 10м году тоже начал с портирования портала :D
<deniska> только в случае с линуксом у нас l4d2
<deniska> который я уже прошёл )-:
<artus> sharikoff, http://www.steamforlinux.com/?q=ru/node/87 да и для линя вон бету уже рожають
<deniska> Выйдет CS:GO, куплю наверное
<[Raiden]> ест реп с 15 фф?
<[Raiden]> ь
<deniska> http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/ есть более прямые источники
<deniska> [Raiden]: ага, packages.ubuntu.com
<baronos> Получено:209 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main firefox i386 15.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 [19,8 MB]
<baronos> че его искать он в дефолте прилетел :D
<[Raiden]> ага, пришел. ) надо был опроверить потом спросить
<artus> убунтоводы же дефолтные репы не юзают)
<[Raiden]> бейте дебианщика!
<[Raiden]> юзаем мы всё. но не проверяем каждые 5 сек
<baronos> мы тоже не проверяем :)
<artus> [Raiden], ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | wc -l в студию
<[Raiden]> он дефолтный, + десятк ппа
<artus> ну и grep -vE "^#|^$" /etc/apt/sources.list | wc -l до кучи))
<baronos> 1) 0; 2) 7;
<artus> шампанское кончилось, можно топать за пивом :)
<[Raiden]> sources.list.d 26 файлов, но эт не отменяет дефолтных реп
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [/home/artus]% ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<artus> google-chrome.list  google-talkplugin.list
<artus> и все )
<artus> [Raiden], ну да, а че, в дефолтных репах все так уныло?
<[Raiden]> и чего это показатель?
<artus> да я так, спрашиваю :D
<deniska> хм
<[Raiden]> это показатель того , что у вас ппа нету и того что задачи мои с твоими не совпадают. Тебе например приходит девел сборка клементина?
<baronos> аптитуд сегодня прилетел )
<[Raiden]> а мне приходит
<artus> ммм, я его пользовал пользоват, в топку )
<deniska> у меня в ппа ноджс, хромиумдейли (отключён), дропбокс, гстример (отключён), ффмпег (отключён), хвмс, вайн, java и темки к гном-классику
<artus> залил чего то в гугломузик и хватит
<baronos> [Raiden]: какой версии клементин дев?
<[Raiden]> ну вот только это и обьясняет твой наезд ) может ты кроме иркчата в каком-нить угрюмом вм ничего не запускаешь. С таким раскладом никие репы не нужны
<artus> и еще у меня крутилок нет :D
<deniska> да я раньше тоже маниакально обновлял весь софт, которым пользуюсь
<artus> мне и рабиотрея с головой )
<deniska> а сейчас меня устраивает в основном дистрибутивный
<[Raiden]> а живёшь в шалаше?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], ага
<deniska> А зачем обновлять, если и так работает?
<[Raiden]> 1.0.1-633-g369ff5c сегодняшний ли вчерашний не помню
<artus> deniska, как зачем, и обязательн на дев же надо
<artus> [Raiden], Версия: 1.0.1+git20120823-1
<baronos> 1.0.1+dfsg-2+b1 0
<artus> и нафига спрашиваетцо мне всякие клементиновские репы? )))
<deniska> А у меня вообще нет такой программы и я даже не знаю что это :3
<[Raiden]> это версии пакетов
<artus> или тама за 6 дней чето изменилось?
<artus> и это в слоупочном дебиане , агга ))
<[Raiden]> это 1 из примеров. И ещё, я думаю что в дебиане количество пакетов несколько поменьше - это про уныло.
<[Raiden]> без учета ппа и гетдеб
<artus> ну да, если сказать больше нечего по теме то будем те защитывать сьезды ))
<[Raiden]> это ответ по теме, про уныло твоя фраза
<[Raiden]> в любом случае сча задержка из примера 6 дней , а может быть и любой другой. Если же задача получать последний срез - то я в выгрыше
<[Raiden]> и ещё не понятно что делает девел ветка в офиц репах, у вас
<deniska> А если задача — чтобы просто работало? (:
<artus> deniska, вот ты прям его ленейку для писькомерства ломаеш :D
<artus> *и
<deniska> ь*
<artus> deniska, ага, есть такое )
<artus> блин, до ларька же целых 86 метров
<artus> ой, не туда ))
<[Raiden]> роллинг предполагает выдачу новых релизов, фикс релизы предпологают поддерживаемые  конретные версии
<[Raiden]> а у вас девел пакет в репах, значит вы не роллинг, а бета-версия просто )
<artus> дев это не новый релиз , и не фикс
<[Raiden]> следущего релиза
<artus> [Raiden], и да, у меня не дев репа :)
<deniska> кстати дебиан сид вроде же вполне себе роллинг (:
<deniska> (Эх, хочу Codea на андроид >_< )
<[Raiden]> artus: значит у вас есть какой-то свой костыль типа ппа ) вот и всё. Если у тебя стандартные репы и нету дев.
<artus> че, признал убунтовские ппа костылем ?
<[Raiden]> и в дебиане при похожих задачах точно так же придется подключать репы
<deniska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwpVGq2k9jY ы, планетки
<[Raiden]> deniska: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MUw773tPbc
<tagezi> странная симуляция какая-то.. совсем на планета не похоже
<deniska> кути на андроиде фи
<Civil|2> deniska: почему?
<tagezi> угу, это почему?
<[Raiden]> зная это сможеш ьписат ьи под андройд и под винду и под убунту ) по крайней мере когда выйдет кути5 и кде5
<[Raiden]> т.е. в след году
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: про кде5 эт ты мощно )
<artus> следуйщего года не будет)
<tagezi> да, выйдет кде 5 и все начнут писать под андройд и винду )
<artus> в следуйщем году по ядерным бомбоубежищам прятатцо будем , а не писать на куте
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: а что не так? в кде 5 будет большая как бы интеграция с qml
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: врядли оно будет в следующем году
<artus> tagezi, угу, прям все сообщество только и ждеть чтоб писать на нем )
<Civil|2> конечно qt4->qt5 легче переход чем qt3->qt4
<Civil|2> но все равно будет не простым
<Civil|2> *не будет простым
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: 4.9 ветка закончитяс в этом году, к весне скорее всего будет 5.0
<tagezi> Civil|2: ты альфу юзал?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: уже есть 4.10 альфа
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: так что следующий релиз будет 4.10
<Civil|2> где-то в районе kde planet лежат пруфы
<Civil|2> tagezi: нет пока
<artus> [Raiden], мечты мечты
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: http://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/KDE4/4.10_Release_Schedule вот для начала пруф
<artus> рейден свои пятые кеды к весне напишет :)
<[Raiden]> смешной ты
<artus> или уволит всех если не успеют)
<[Raiden]> я не пишу, я пользую
<[Raiden]> Civil|2: http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/6587904
<[Raiden]> хотя могли переиграть конечно
<artus> Civil|2, ну да, куда ты со своим кдеорг лезеш когда есть лор )
<[Raiden]> я обычно новости не выдумываю ) И не занимаюсь фантазиями, как артус )
<deniska> Civil|2: tagezi: жутчайшим образом ненативный лукнфил
<deniska> требует загрузки левых либ в размере 30 метров
<deniska> программировать трудно, портировать существующий софт ещё сложнее
<tagezi> deniska: qt5?
<deniska> вообще кути
<deniska> на андроид
<tagezi> в апреле релиз обещали к августу, а теперь да, выйдет ли вообще, команду то поувольняли
<artus> [Raiden], http://www.linux.org.ru/news/kde/6587904 мастер невыдуманых новостей, покажи мне в каком месте к весне будут кеды 5ть
<[Raiden]> задержаться может. Команду поувольняла нокиа, а разработкой кути сейчас занимается другая фирма, где часть разработчиков те же
<Civil|2> tagezi: другие товарищи подхватили же
<tagezi> эх.. я в своих горах... совсем от жизни отстал
<[Raiden]> к весне скорее всего будет 5.0 - если знать русский язык, то легко понять ,что это неточное утверждение.
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: врядли
<[Raiden]> мб )
<artus> [Raiden], ну тогда "4.9 ветка закончитяс в этом году" это таки утверждение
<[Raiden]> ну, если уж выйдет 4.10, то 4.9... сам догадайся.
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> ммм, после 4.10 идет 4.20  и тд,
<[Raiden]> хотя тут согласен. Мой вывод был неверный. Аднако родмап и желание разрабатывать 5 паралельно 4.х не миф, а реальность
<tagezi> блин, а в репах досихпор 4.8
<[Raiden]> неверный т.к. давн оне читал новости, а не потому, чт опридумал )
<[Raiden]> ...новости
<artus> а , после 4.10 идет сразу 5.0?
<[Raiden]> возможно. Если знать хотя бы что-то про кде, то такое можно предположить
<[Raiden]> предпоследня циферка менялась примерно раз в пол года
<artus> зная что-то про кде я могу предположить многое )) но не хочу ругатцо :D
<[Raiden]> и ещё ты меня утомил ) заведи блог, и там коментируй мои фразы )
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Да у этого перца все преимущества кде сводятся к недостаткам гнома :3
<artus> deniska, гном уг, и че? я это знаю ))
<[Raiden]> нет, это не так. Но остальные среды отмазались написав чесн очто они lightweight эдишены
<artus> deniska, или ты думал я на пену как рейден исходить начну? )))
<[Raiden]> поэтому по сути сравнивать кроме гнома нескем
<deniska> artus: не, я думал что на эту фразу как раз среагирует [Raiden]
<artus> у гнома полтора разработчика, че там сравнивать то)
<deniska> У него хайлайт стоит на слова гном и кде (:
<artus> deniska, а, да с рейденом все проще, он тупо фанатик
<artus> ![Raiden]
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='Raiden]'
<artus> хее
<[Raiden]> юнити правда ещё, но там как бы большой% составляющих входящих и в гном. Поэтому критика гнома касается и их
<[Raiden]> фанатик чего? кде чтоли? :)
<[Raiden]> форки гнома местами лучше чем он, один дописывает одно , другйо другое - из того что там и так должно быть ) Но по больешй части всё это тот же гном.
<[Raiden]> плюсы по сравнению с любым другим де и ос тоже можно было бы обсудить и недостатки. Но это надо выделят ьвремя и обсуждать с тем и кто знает предмет )
<pahan> такой вопрос, у меня есть домашняя сеть. К интернету подключены через ADSL модем в режиме роутера(через NAT все работает). Я на модеме настроил проброс 22 порта на мой основной комп. Пытаюсь соедениться с ним через SSH но не выходит.
<pahan> Вчем проблема может быть?
<pahan> компы из сети коннектятся без проблем
<pahan> !nat
<ubuntuhelp> Примеры настройки iptables для раздачи интернета в своей локальной сети можно посмотреть тут: http://debian.pro/249 и http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=59770
<andrex> !deb-build > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, please see my private message
<Civil|2> pahan: пробрось порт 2222 на 22 твоего компа, например
<Civil|2> pahan: некоторые провайдеры имеют свойство фильтровать все порты младше 1024
<toxa> усем привет :) а есть какой нить удобный клиент под ubuntu для обмена мгновенными сообщения в социальной сети вконтакт ?
<[Raiden]> )
<toxa> так так.... только не спеяться... :) просто хочется найти нормальный не глючный клиент :) чтобы работал как часы и не капал на мозг
<[Raiden]> toxa: так не пойдет? http://vk.com/help.php?page=jabber
<Civil|2> toxa: мгновенные сообщения во вконтактике - xmpp => любой jabber клиент типа pidgin, qutim, psi
<Civil|2> и т.д.
<[Raiden]> жабер это ок. вк вырос в моих глазах
<toxa> мммм... это гуд :)
<toxa> я думал там свой вконтакто изврат :)
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: у них нет связи со внешним миром
<Civil|2> а протокол то да, xmppp
<toxa> пасибки за то что ткнули носом.....
<Civil|2> *xmpp
<pahan> Civil|2, я думал, что порт может быть закрыт. Я проверил вроде 22 порт открыт
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: т.е. ты с gtalk'а не можешь без извращений писать на vk.com и наоборот вроде как
<[Raiden]> обычные клиенты на гталк могут писать, как выяснилос и на вк
<deniska> ну а как вы себе представляете s2s для сайтов типа вк?
<deniska> там же сразу всё в спамерах погрязнет
<toxa> ух ты, там как сертификат... и все аватарушки...ой как хорошо то.... :) я тащуся
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34691 - автор гнома нашел о чем поразмышлять.
<[Raiden]> бывший
<deniska> говорят что это мигель изнасиловал журналиста
<deniska> всё что мигель сказал — что макось это клёво и что в линуксе иногда ломаются апи
<deniska> а журнашлюшка раздула всё остальное
<[Raiden]> с тем что написано на опеннете я согласен. Но он поздно спохватился.
<toxa> да, но ведь с обратной совместимостью нужно тащить груду старых костылей, которые в новой версии были выброшены и заменены одним но хорошим монолитом..... а ведь с костылями быстро не побегаешь.....
<deniska> кстати
<deniska> макось успешна не потому что хорошая
<deniska> а потому что айфон
<[Raiden]> до планшета она тоже была ок. )
<deniska> она была как средненький такой линукс
<deniska> как абантачка
<deniska> да и сейчас не сильно изменилась
<[Raiden]> ини не сильно хуже по крайней мере други ос во многих аспектах и автоматом лучше из за единого апи и т.д. чем линукс.
<[Raiden]> или*
<deniska> представь себе гном2 без настроек и с намертво прибитым кайродоком :3
<deniska> единое апи это опять же миф
<deniska> там 3 или 4 тулкита с прошлых версий тянется
<deniska> + всякие кути, активно используемые разработчиками
<[Raiden]> в макосе не только мало настроек , но и мало проблем\поломок имхо. Оно вызывает вау эффект, а гном вызывает позыв лезть в гконф
<deniska> мало проблем/поломок?
<deniska> лол
<deniska> с последними макбуками у них фейл за фейлом
<deniska> то не суспендится толком, то переключаемая графика ломается
<deniska> настройки кстати там таки в некоторой степени есть
<andrex> и с железом у мак осей, хуже наверно чем у bsd
<deniska> но меняются через что-то вроде dconf
<deniska> С железом лучше всего на линуксе
<deniska> у нас даже на вибратор есть дрова в ядре (:
<[Raiden]> ну как посмотреть. Я думаю с железом у них всё правильно. И в линуксе надо сделать почти так же. Сделать сайт типа линуксхардваре и поддерживать только то что там описано + то что разработчик сам будет поддерживать и всё
<[Raiden]> плохо работает, закрыты спеки - в помойку
<deniska> интел втопку, нвидию втопку, ати втопку
<deniska> будем через RS232 гордо сидеть (:
<[Raiden]> нвидия сама поддерживает. Интел разрабатывает ядр ои опять же поддерживает и чипсеты и процы и видюху
<deniska> [Raiden]: в общем-то на сайте убунты есть список сертифицированного железа
<[Raiden]> Ну есть. может поможет кому-то , но эт в общем не глобально и потому не очень хорошо )
<deniska> А с железом у них настолько всё правильно, что даже RAM на ейрах и буке с ретиной не меняется
<[Raiden]> да и мало там
<[Raiden]> список вебкамер ещё есть
<deniska> Я не знаю
<deniska> Я поставил убунту и просто всё заработало
<deniska> С сайта пришлось только дрова на ати ставить
<deniska> Я вот сегодня с первым айпадиком ковырялся
<deniska> клёво, но бесполезно (:
<deniska> обновил ios до последней, джейлбрейкнул (:
<deniska> кстати итунс не смог восстановить бекар
<deniska> бекап*
<deniska> вот такое вот хвалёное качество епл
<deniska> включился аппарт только после перезагрузки с помощью двух пальцев :3
<_d4vid> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34691
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<pahan> может ктонить попробовать законнектиться на мой комп ssh pahan@178.120.130.145
<pahan> народ, у когонибудь сейчас есть реальный/белый/внешний IP?
<[Raiden]> pahan:  connect to host 178.120.130.145 port 22: Connection refused
<[Raiden]> у меня
<andrex> у меня
<pahan> вот и у меня таже хрень
<andrex> не пробросил ты порт)
<deniska> у меня есть
<[Raiden]> http://img11.nnm.ru/b/1/6/1/3/0f8e7fbac259dd586c34fc536e1.jpg
<shenmue> пыщ
<pahan> deniska, а у тебя приглос выдало?
<andrex> shenmue: q
<deniska> а я не пробовал
<deniska> pahan@178.120.130.145's password:
<andrex> во ща форкает
<pahan> всмысле
<andrex> pahan: http://goo.gl/aJnQA
<deniska> но аутенфикация по паролю — это плохо
<deniska> лучше отключить :3
<deniska> или включить только для доверенных сетей
<pahan> почему плохо
<deniska> китайцы быстро начнут подбирать пароли
<[Raiden]> есть автобанилка если с 1 ип много запросов. тоже вполне защита
<deniska> могут и подобрать
<deniska> [Raiden]: с бодуна пароль забудешь и сиди жди разбана, ага
<pahan> так угадать легко
<[Raiden]> вот к чему алкоголь приводит...
<[Raiden]> )
<pahan> я например люблю чтонить типа leninvillbeback
<deniska> миллиард китайцев могут вполне подобрать шестибуквенный пароль за один запрос от каждого :3
<pahan> andrex, а у тебя реальный IP?
<pahan> или через NAT
<deniska> а какая разница-то клиенту?
<deniska> реальный адрес нужен только серверу
<deniska> а клиенту пофигу как его пророутит
<pahan> ну вот я сам к себе не могу подключится
<deniska> ну значит у тебя чисто косяк с маршрутами на роутере
<deniska> мой старый длинк в случае если изнутри стучать на внешний адрес, всё равно заворачивал всё на себя
<deniska> не взирая на то, что я ему про nat там сказал
<deniska> т.е. мойреальныйип:80 снаружи сети вёл на мой компьютер
<deniska> а мойреальныйип:80 изнутри сети вёл на вебморду роутера
<pahan> браузер отклеился
<pahan> а на модем мой может кто зайти http://178.120.130.145/    ?
<deniska> нет
<pahan> ну и слава богу
<pahan> всем спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://paste.org.ru/?8ld3y1 - то что у тебя открыто
<[Raiden]> нмапом прошелся
<pahan> [Raiden], чета много
<[Raiden]> наверное только те котоыре опен, т.е. 2 порта
<[Raiden]> я не очень в курсе
<pahan> похоже на правду
<pahan> только 22 нету
<pahan> и на 8080 ничего не запущено
<pahan> [Raiden], а скинь команду как ты сканил
<[Raiden]> nmap -O -PN 178.120.130.145
<[Raiden]> из заметок команда, ключи не знаю что значат )
<[Raiden]> от рута
<andrex> плохо заметки делаем, товаристч [Raiden]
<openvoid> PN - не проверять пингуется ли хост перед сканом
<[Raiden]> там написано строка для определения ос. это всё что мне надо было
<openvoid> O - вроде os guess
<deniska> хм
<deniska> я иногда -sP пользую
<deniska> для пинга
<deniska> nmap -sP 192.168.0.* выведет всё, что напинговало в локалке
<[Raiden]> фортунки на столе, плазмойд, с задержкой выдаёт http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346266034_3110491_53671f6062.png
<deniska> клёво, плазмоид, выводящий строчки из текстового файла
<deniska> очленеть можно (:
<[Raiden]> имхо 1 из самых полезных ))
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/widgets3.png я тоже раньше любил стол засирать (:
<[Raiden]> на самом деле те что прям на стол вешаются все не очень нужны. погода, место на диске, фортунки и записки липучки ещё ничего
<[Raiden]> остальное ваще ненужно
<deniska> ы, почти два года назад (:
<Nor8> deniska: Часы нельзя больше сделать?
<deniska> Nor8: бóльшие часы не влезали в композицию
<Nor8> А с кукушкой в скринлеты не добавили еще версию? )))
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346266817_9415238_af41b2122a.png - мне кружочки нравились из скринлетов
<deniska> а мне скринлет показывающий картинку и скринлет показывающий вывод скрипта
<deniska> из них можно было сотворить ёлочку и отсчёт до нового года (:
<nexusreglog> влпрос есть, ставлю значит убунту в виртуалку в убунте (qemu)
<nexusreglog> подключаюсь через ультра внц вьевер
<nexusreglog> а ввод никакой не работает
<nexusreglog> вижу менюшку убунты и все
<nexusreglog> куда копать?
<[Raiden]> http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346267456_2300412_3a1dda243e.png - если долго мучиться, то что-нибудь получится даже из гнома.
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  [Raiden]: А что там мучиться то? Кайро прикрутил и тему соответствующую! И все!
<Nor8> nexusreglog: Поддержку этого самого ввода в кему подключена?
<nexusreglog> хм, а кто ж его знает
<nexusreglog> там три чекбокса в настройках
<nexusreglog> я надеялся что оно умеет
<nexusreglog> а
<nexusreglog> понел
<deniska> А почему ты не используешь простую SDLную морду qemu?
<nexusreglog> хост без иксов
<nexusreglog> да и в qemu я первый раз играю
<deniska> просто VNC — не самый лучший протокол
<deniska> возможно лучше будет прямо в гостевой убунте какой-нибудь NX поднять
<deniska> но это просто предположение
<nexusreglog> ее сначала поставить нужно
<nexusreglog> в чем и проблема
<deniska> ставь консольную
<deniska> с альтернейта или миниисо
<nexusreglog> а как ее ставить без внц?
<nexusreglog> пойду еще читну гуглов
<deniska> nexusreglog: консоль qemu умеет выводить напрямую
<nexusreglog> а, ок
<deniska> также можно установить где-нибудь, где есть иксы, а потом сбросить образ (:
<nexusreglog> не хотеть
<Nor8> Иксы не роскошь!
<nexusreglog> для гига памяти еще какая
<deniska> эмм
<deniska> иксы на 32 мб памяти пускали и ничего
<nexusreglog> оперативной
<nexusreglog> я хочу поднять виртуалку в этой тачке
<[Raiden]> новая расцветка ) http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346268581_3691918_64bbc2593f.png
<Nor8> Сойдет для сельской местности
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0829/h_1346268881_7722017_f922c20391.png
<deniska> Так
<deniska> Надо срочно заиметь какинтош хотя бы в виртуалке :3
<deniska> Надо научиться прогать под iOS
<[Raiden]> в вмваре давн оумеет крутиться, даже готовые имджи где-то видел
<[Raiden]> в вбоксе есть выбор, но когда я пробовал не поперло.
<[Raiden]> давн оправда уже
<toxa> nexusreglog: пробовал xvnc4viewer ?
<andrex> deniska: Intel GMA 950 и x3100 sse 2 желательно 3 nvidia intel и ещё какаято видяха непомню но не амд если это есть то можно поставить обычную мак ось на пк
<deniska> хакинтош и на атомы втыкали
<deniska> весь вопрос в упёртости (или упоротости)
<deniska> амд работают, но не все
<deniska> на моём основном компьютере как раз та, что не работает
<deniska> на моём старом не работает клавиатура (о_О), вайфай и правильное разрешение
<deniska> на старом пне4 всё заработало с кастомным ядром (:
<deniska> ну и пришлось сетевую карту древнюю 10 мбит воткнуть, потому что встроенную оно не поняло
<andrex> у меня lion 10.7 пашет, правда usb 3 неподнялось
<toxa> а зачем вам вообще эта ось?
<deniska> ну мне из всех фич оси интересен лишь хкод
<andrex> да и офтоп это
<deniska> остальное у меня и в линуксе есть
<andrex> toxa: а я наней в игрульки играю, которые в стиме есть
<deniska> для игрулек есть гораздо более просто поднимающаяся венда
<deniska> пойду наверное просто образ для виртуальной коробки загружу
<toxa> извратный метод..... ставить систему, которая не заточена под данное железо.... уж лучше взять винду, и играть в те же игрульки
<deniska> заточенность под железо макоси в некоторой степени миф
<toxa> ну не заточенности, а собранно оно под конкретное железо
<deniska> Да, им не нужно поддерживать много каких железок, но и те которые нужно, поддерживаются не всегда хорошо
<andrex> а счего ты взял что мак ось щас на какомто спецефичном железе робит, там обычные пкшные железяки правда стоит это всё в комплекте раза в 3 дороже
<toxa> и протестировано
<deniska> Ну и с каждой линейкой маков спектр этого железа только растёт
<deniska> Вон у них стали использоваться амдшные видеокарты в некоторых устройствах
<deniska> и в хакинтоше появилась поддержка amd
<kpoT> d
<deniska> а хакинтошные дрова к некоторым вайфай карточкам портированы из линукса и bsd
<deniska> но это действительно оффтоп, ага
<kpoT> есть кто проходил: https://stripe-ctf.com ?
<nexusreglog> лол
<nexusreglog> тут кнопку нажать надо было send start to host
<nexusreglog> очевидный интерфейс
<Nor8> .
<[Raiden]> ,
<shenmue> -
 * andrex ...
<Nor8> Ну вот и поговорили.
<Fylh_if> Привет всем
<Fylh_if> При обновлении нашел баг http://rghost.net/40086334/image.png
<Fylh_if> Я не знаю куда обратиться
<Nor8> ))
<[Raiden]> красота
<andrex> этож  кеды)
<[Raiden]> sudo apt-get update
<Fylh_if> [Raiden]: зачем?
<andrex> затем чтоб спросил
<Nor8> 1  миллиард с лишним дней ))
<[Raiden]> муон не часть кде, дебиан базед онли управлятор пакетами
<[Raiden]> и молодой ещё
<Fylh_if> [Raiden]: Я знаю что это делает и скилл линуксоида у меня есть
<Fylh_if> так что с этой фоткой делать?
<andrex> мда консольные утилиты надёжней графичитских
<[Raiden]> почитай как багрепорты слать или ничего
<Nor8> Fylh_if: Оставь на память
<[Raiden]> а я предпочитаю панельку внизу + перекрытие. В итоге и панель больше - влезает всё. и 100% экрана в юзе когда окно развернуто
<andrex> а я себе сохраню, как скучно будет открою, чтоб пржать
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0830/h_1346274745_6325818_7c27f1d60c.png
<[Raiden]> процесс обновления в магее http://storage5.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0830/h_1346275014_2542917_9ad9c3f26d.png
<[Raiden]> там более прямо, т.к. менеджер отработан давно ещё в мандриве ) в кубунте же несколько глючноват
<Nor8>  Магея обогнла по рейтингу убунту в дистровотче. На самом деле так хороша?
<andrex> да дистровать ниочём вобще эти рейтинги делает
<andrex> ч*
<Nor8> Ну как то делает, не из пальца же.
<[Raiden]> я не могу сказать. На мой взгляд нет. Она более готова для конечного юзера, но там меньше пакетов  и придется сидеть до след релиза на тамошних версиях
<andrex> а из чего? тут кроме как изпальца неоткуда
<Nor8> Ну хотя бы по количеству закачек.
<andrex> нереально, и по продажам тоже
<[Raiden]> там центр есть, может не такой мощный как яст, но есть. Это облегчает жизнь, особенно в де отличных  от кде, где встроеннные настройки вообще ущербны. )
<andrex> всёравно что, считать юзверей тут на канале, и думать что это все
<[Raiden]> http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0830/h_1346275589_3217892_f6b77500a3.png
<deniska> Рейтинг дистров на дистровотче составляется по рейтингу на дистровотче.
<[Raiden]> 2013/03/20 магея 3, у них похоже годичный цикл или 18 мес
<[Raiden]> а суська 12.2 через 6 дней, до кучи
<[Raiden]> 1 из настроек из центра http://storage1.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0830/h_1346276212_4370184_6684326b2c.png
<[Raiden]> тут же надо как минимум почитать хавту про сис в и апстарт. Там не важно, при лбом ините клик на кнопку одинаков )
<Nor8> Это хорошая фича, такую бы в убунту
<Nor8> Еще в сусе нетчто похожее есть
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> нечто*
<andrex> что то типа токого же только консольное http://goo.gl/liadn
<andrex> и в бубнах есть
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8> )))
<Nor8> В убунту есть bum
<Nor8> Его хватает, если устаносить
<[Raiden]> и если он с апстартом совместим...
<Nor8> совместим, если не ошибаюсь
<deniska> Что-то даже скачанный образ хакинтоша для виртуалбокса не запускается (:
<Nor8> Ну так, настрой ВБ под то железо, под которое твой хакинтош собран.
<deniska> не, я скачал вообще готовую виртуалку
<deniska> то есть и с образом, и с настройками :3
<Nor8> Под твое железо?
<[Raiden]> советую сразу пробовать вмваре.
<deniska> Nor8: а при чём тут моё железо, это же виртуалка
<deniska> [Raiden]: она геморойно на 12.04 ставится, лениво :3
<Nor8> смешной какой
<andrex> проц не эмулируется в вбоксе
<deniska> Ну у меня обычный корi5 со всеми виртуальными прибамбасами
<Nor8> andrex: Уверен ты? )))
<deniska> ну вмтварь так вмтварь, может уже пофиксили
<andrex> да
<Alagos> Доброй ночи. Подскажите, а как запустить загрузочную флешку на virtualbox Oracle? Установлены гостевые дополнение, пробую через plob boot manager. Флешка будто виснет в процессе, перестает мигать и ничего не происходит.
<deniska> Nor8: он прав, виртуалбокс эмулирует только код для ring0, и то если недоступна аппаратная виртуализация
<Alagos> Раньше загружалась таким образом флешка. На самом компе проверено - флешка бутается. Может можно чем-то другим проверять грузиться ли ОС с флешки, чтобы не перезагружаться постоянно?
<andrex> хотя дело не в проце скорее всего что то из вбокса непонятно макоси
<[Raiden]> что в перводе на русский - вбокс кривой эмулятор )
<deniska> нет
<[Raiden]> на моем железе вин8 пускается в варе, в вбоксе тамошнийбсод с какими-то цифрами
<deniska> видимо просто виртуалку ставили на более древний виртулбокс
<deniska> или на виндовый
<[Raiden]> виндовый эмулирует такое же железо
<deniska> вбокс хотя бы не надо патчить сразу после установки
<deniska> [Raiden]: он может по-другому выделять память и всё такое
<deniska> а какинтош у нас система нежная
<[Raiden]> виртуалке это прозрачно, уменя одни имиджи для  вин и лин
<andrex> а без разницы виндовы или старый новый, я на вмваре пущал образ диска с 7 на 8
<Alagos> Как с загрузочной флешки загрузиться в виртуалбоксе?
<deniska> просто для вмтвари ещё качать образ >_<
<[Raiden]> Alagos: подключить наверное надо, как минимум
<deniska> ладно, хрен с ним, с хакинтошем, пойду лучше книгу по opengl почитаю
<Alagos> Подключено
<[Raiden]> экст пак стоит?
<Alagos> Да
<Alagos> usb 2.0 включено
<Alagos> Флешка добавлена из списка
<Alagos> http://habrahabr.ru/post/45809/ выполнено
<Alagos> в группу добавлен
<[Raiden]> тогда посмотри в биосе ещё, как в реальном компе.
<Alagos> от рута запускать пробовал
<andrex> образ воткнуть и загрузится, зачем с флешки на виртуалку то
<[Raiden]> может проверить хочет или мультибут сделать сам
<Alagos> Задача - нужно проверить корректно ли загружается флешка загрузочная. Виртуалбокос раньше это делал чтобы не перезагружаться. Теперь не работает чего-то
<andrex> и да вродь вбокс не умеет усб бут, у него в биосе помоему даже нету этого только флопик хард лан и сдюк
<Alagos> А что в биосе смотреть?
<Alagos> Я через plop boot manager пытаюсь
<[Raiden]> приоритет загрузки наверное
<tagezi> а зачем с флешки то?
<tagezi> он с исо нормально грузиться
<andrex> tagezi: ну фз зачем я тоже спрашивал, но райден говорит что может дул бот зделать хочет, а персонаж молчит
<andrex> а*
<Alagos> А, ну да
<Alagos> Я эксперементирую с созданием загрузочных флешек
<Alagos> На данный момент не понятно почему не создается образ винды через dd
<tagezi> Alagos: ну так сделай исо своей загрузочной флешки )
<Alagos> Так это каждый раз её копировать...
<andrex> ну ребутайся тогда каждый раз))
<Alagos> dd if=/dev/sdb of=boot.iso bs=16M типа того?
<[Raiden]> а возми этот образ винды и грузанись с виртуалки
<[Raiden]> может он кем-то убитый и не загрузочный
<Alagos> Всё работает.
<deniska> Alagos: я же тебе уже рассказал как сделать загрузочную флешку финды
<deniska> форматишь её в нтфс (да и фат вроде тоже сойдёт)
<deniska> копируешь файлы из iso венды
<deniska> и делаешь ms-sys -7 /dev/флешка
<deniska> и готово
<deniska> ссылку на ms-sys я уже давал
<Alagos> Дело не в этом. Загрузочная флешка создается, даже работает. Но в виртуалбоксе не стартует.
<deniska> (или это не ты был)
<deniska> но не суть
<Alagos> А проверять её другими способами геморно
<deniska> qemu используй
<deniska> он с живыми блочными устройствами лучше работает
<Alagos> Я не могу еще одного понять, потому и занимаюсь совокуплением с виртуалбоксом и флешкой, почему при dd винды создаёться не корректная таблица разделов?
<tagezi> Alagos: а md5 сумма у тебя тоже не работает?
<Alagos> tagezi: Обижаешь, работает, конечно.
<tagezi> ну так если у тебя суммы одинаковые то и образ коректно записан
<tagezi> значит флешка рабочая
<tagezi> ну.. я всегда так считал, покрайне мере
<deniska> Alagos: потому что образ винды имеет некорректную таблицу разделов?
<deniska> да и скорее всего не имеет её вообще
<deniska> там наверняка тупая CDшная fs сплошняком безо всяких mbr
<Alagos> Хм
<deniska> с бутсектором, но без упоминания каких-либо разделов
<deniska> потому надо делать как я сказал (:
<Alagos> Ну а какого дьявола в куче мануалов говорилось что dd запиливает номарльную загрузочную флешку с виндой и у кого-то даже работает. Как???
<deniska> Ну может кому-то повезло
<Alagos> Думаешь это был образ собранный?
<deniska> В интернете много чего пишут
<deniska> Я ничего не думаю, я говорю как делал лично я
<Alagos> Ладно, смирюсь с тем что стандартные образы винды пишуться через Ж используя dd.
<Alagos> Кстати, а если я копирую файлы и создаю NTFS - зачем мне вообще париться с ms-sys? Разве в самом NTFS разделе нет записи о том, что нужно грузить ntldr если он есть в директории?
<deniska> нет
<deniska> нет записи
<deniska> нужна загрузочная программа
<deniska> которая на этом нтфсе и найдёт winloader
<deniska> как первый стейдж груба
<Alagos> http://habrahabr.ru/post/74988/
<Alagos> http://habrahabr.ru/post/74988/#comment_2170964
<Alagos> Вот о чём я спрашиваю.
<deniska> ну возможно
<deniska> я не знаю
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-30
<baronos> ping
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Fail!
<rreds11> Доброго! Хэлп! уже какие сутки череп ломаю! Как стартовать точку доступа!?? после обновления до 12.04 перестал раздавать WiFi. (( Трагедия блин!
<rreds11> hhh
<JohnDoe_71Rus> rreds11: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=163961.0
<tagezi> всем привет
<tacirus> Приветствую. Я использую EasyStroke для ввода текста в поля.  Какую дополнительную прогу или команду можно использовать, чтобы можно было вводить опредленную строку из , например, текстового файла?
<Alagos> Здравствуйте. Нужно запустить несколько копий скайп в опрделённой последовательности. Для этого был написан скрыпт. Подскажите, существуте ли какая-то возможность запускать новый скайп не с каким-то интервалом, а после
<Alagos> того как зологинится предыдущий.
<sharikoff> && и sleep
<Quest2010> ***
<bosyi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> bosyi, Fail!
<Chiii> здравствуйте
<Chiii> и сразу спаситепомогите, моя апача не хочет инклюдить пхп в убунте
<Chiii> 10.04, как победить не знаю =(
<artus> читать ман к апачу , убунта тут вообще не причем
<Chiii> читала, не помогло =(
<Chiii> вот хоть бы кто подсказал, что в мане смотреть
<artus> как инклюдить пхп в апаче :D
<Chiii> и в убунте 10.04 нет мана апача =(
<artus> Chiii, http://httpd.apache.org/
<Chiii> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/HelpOnMacros/Include?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=include&titlesearch=Titles - не густо =(
<Chiii> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/FindPage?action=fullsearch&advancedsearch=1&and_terms=include&or_terms=&not_terms=&mtime=&categories=&language=en&mimetype= - вообще ничего
<Chiii> http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/FrontPage?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=include&titlesearch=Titles - тоже ничего особого
<Chiii> где хоть смотреть-то?
<Chiii> в гугле пусто, в манах пусто, в еррорлоге PHP Warning:  include(): Failed opening '*' for inclusion
<artus> ии? проверяй пути к инклюдящимся файлам
<artus> Chiii, и читай про php.ini include_path
<Chiii> если бы всё было так просто, то я бы не спрашивала тут советов
<andrex> хлебом не корми а советы подавай, уже настолько обленились что пути сверить без помощи немогуть
<artus> Chiii, /join #apache и там попинай
<artus> Chiii, мягковыражаясь твой апач с пехепе тут не в тему
<Chiii> мой апач с пхп крутиться в убунте
<Chiii> то же саоме во фре работает искоропки
<Chiii> это пнуло мне на мысли
<andrex> !ubu > Chiii
<ubuntuhelp> Chiii, please see my private message
<Chiii> и что-то мне подвказывает, что тут не без убунты обошлось
<artus> Chiii, у меня сломалось кресло, как его починить? а кресло тут притом, что сидя на нем я работаю с бубунтой
<andrex> не, надо сантехника вызывать так как кресло рядом с ботореей
<artus> угу, убунта неработает потому что проводка сгорела, как ее починить
<Chiii> artus, у меня два одинаковых кресла, но одно с убунтой, а другое с бсд. с бсд вибромассаж работает, а с убунтой - нет
<artus> Chiii, а у меня все работает, искаропки , дальше что?
<Chiii> дальше я была бы признательна, если бы меня сразу пнули в канал апача, а не посылали читать несуществующие маны
<Chiii> и я бы сразу пошла куда следует
<artus> если у тя корявосамописный мегаубердвижок на пехепе , так проблемы писателя оного творения
<Chiii> тем не менее он работает под врёй
<Chiii> *фрёй
<artus> Chiii, так я ж выше дал ) и в гугле по твоей ошибке 100500 страниц)
<Chiii> в гугле много страниц, но мало решений
<artus> и все сводитцо к - проверяем пути ...
<Chiii> пути на месте давно уже
<Chiii> ещё с утра
<Alagos> exit
<sharikoff> Chiii: чо не пашет
<sharikoff> artus: q
<artus> sharikoff, q
<Chiii> p_q
<sharikoff> это был вопрос
<Chiii> инклюд не пашет =(
<sharikoff> а именно
<Chiii> PHP Warning:  include(functions.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/phpsane.php on line 19
<Chiii> а оно там есть
<sharikoff> если ругается значит нету
<artus> а права на него правельные есть?
<sharikoff> ls -la p*
<artus> Chiii, и да, че ты каждый раз ошибки то разные выдаеш? или типа угадайте? )
<sharikoff> аа
<sharikoff> емае
<sharikoff> так он ругается на то что в файле в 19 строке
<sharikoff> vi /var/www/phpsane.php +19
<sharikoff> пакажи чего там
<artus> не, в 19й строке этот файл инклюдитцо, но его нет
<sharikoff> функшнс
<sharikoff> вот его нету?
<Chiii> если бы его не было - я бы не спрашивала
<artus> ls -la p* вобщем сначала
<sharikoff> и ворнинг еще не ошибка
<sharikoff> =)
<Chiii> ошибка получается потом, когда кусков кода не хватает
<artus> Chiii, ммм, ты просто поговорить и пофилосовствовать? ))
<sharikoff> gjrf;b xnj nfv d 19 cnhjrt
<sharikoff> покажи чо там в 19 строке
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sharikoff: там супер код взлома серверов пентагона
<sharikoff> палюбому
<Chiii> там, как ни странно, include("functions.php");
<sharikoff> и
<sharikoff> в той же дире лежит функшн пэхопэ
<Chiii> они все лежат в /var/www
<artus> sharikoff, там видать рут владелец , на этом весь цирк и заканчивается)
<Chiii> апач от рута
<Chiii> разве он не должен уметь туда ходить?
<artus> Chiii, должен
<andrex> www-data
<sharikoff> Chiii: поставь itk сборку
<sharikoff> апача
<andrex> должен быть
<sharikoff> и все проблемы уйдкт
<Chiii> что такое itk сборка апача? О.о
<sharikoff> вот увидишь
<artus> Chiii, тя 3 раза попросили показать права
<sharikoff> и еще бейс дир в пхп сделай none
<Chiii> когда? я только один раз видела
<Chiii> там всё рут-рут
<artus> chown -R www-data /var/www/
<artus> Chiii, ну так сама себе буратина если у тя там рут
<Chiii> пробовала уже, то же самое
<artus> chown -R www-data:www-data  /var/www/
<artus> вот так
<sharikoff> http://mpm-itk.sesse.net/
<artus> sharikoff, мм, а нафига на убунте все эти извраты ?
<sharikoff> буит работать с правами юзера
<artus> sharikoff, андрюх, в бубунте работает все из коропки, если не тупить )
<sharikoff> а не веб сервера
<sharikoff> =))
<artus> sharikoff, а смысл? )
<sharikoff> ненадо чпокаться с правами
<Chiii> пхп инклюд не работает искаропки в 10.04
<sharikoff> есл где то прочухал и не в меру упрям
<sharikoff> *если
<artus> sharikoff, ой да ладно, вроблема рекурсивно пройтись чтоль по папкам
<artus> Chiii, работает  )
<Chiii> у меня не работает
<sharikoff> http://xtips.ru/?pg=tips&id=186
<andrex> а апач ребутнуть
<andrex> ?
<artus> Chiii, спрашиваетцо в 5й раз, ls -la /var/www/p*
<sharikoff> кста я с этим челом что сайт этот слепил работал вместе ка то..
<sharikoff> вадик его зовут =)
<Chiii> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root   5440 2012-08-30 15:33 /var/www/phpsane.php
<Chiii> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 158208 2012-08-30 14:12 /var/www/phpsane.tar
<artus> ну молодец
<artus> Chiii, а апачу надыть www-data
<artus> и на рута твоего ему начхать
<Chiii> давала www-data, одинаково
<andrex> гг
<andrex> chown -R www-data /var/www/ && service apache2 restart
<andrex> от рута
<sharikoff> во
<Chiii> sudo chown -R www-data /var/www/*
<sharikoff> твой вариант http://xtips.ru/?pg=tips&id=247
<sharikoff> точь в точь
<artus> www-data:www-data
<artus> а вся установка пхпсане сводитцо к распаковке и
<artus> #chown -R www-data /var/www
<artus> #chmod +s /usr/bin/scanimage
<artus> #chmod 775 /var/www/tmp
<Chiii> сделала www-data:www-data и sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<artus> ну и собсно apt-get install sane netpbm apache php5 , и на этом все
<Chiii> инсталлы давно уже были.. счас проверу, этот офис за уралом, туда даже ssh -C медленно ходит
<artus> как донесла разведка - на ssh2 компресия не работает
<artus> Chiii, http://evilzipik.ru/linux/skanirovanie-po-seti.html
<Chiii> проверяла в москве, через ssh -XC картинки грузятся быстрее раз в сто
<andrex> чёт както незаменто с апача на ссх перешли
<Chiii> =(
<Chiii> сделала ему апача itk, човнула, чмоднула, а он мне:
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 16:47:44 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  include(functions.php): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /var/www/phpsane.php on line 19
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 16:47:44 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  include(): Failed opening 'functions.php' for inclusion (include_path='/var/www/') in /var/www/phpsane.php on line 19
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 16:47:44 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Parse error:  syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /var/www/config.php on line 30
<Chiii> или я такая криворукая =( ?
<andrex> владелец то поменялся хоть?
<Chiii> ls -la /var/www/p*
<Chiii> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data   5440 2012-08-30 15:33 /var/www/phpsane.php
<Chiii> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 158208 2012-08-30 14:12 /var/www/phpsane.tar
<Chiii> фак еее, обновила ядро, перезагрузилась, профит
<andrex> а ведро то каким боком.
<Chiii> если бы я знала. я просто при очередном перелогине заметила, что они там сервак не обновляли пол-года и руки сами зачесались
<Chiii> перелогиниваюсь после переребута и оно вдруг работает
 * Chiii наблюдает мистику
<Chiii> но всё-равно всем большое спасибо за ваше терпение меня
<andrex> ну а я думаю просто какой то демон не перезапустила после монипуляций всех
<Chiii> может и так... но какой демон может мешать пхп инклюдить файлик?
<Chiii> а хотя судя по всему проблемы ещё не решены
<Chiii> сканить-то оно не хочет
<chapt> ну если в старом ведре ктото включала selinux а в новом apparmor то может
<Chiii> там такая бида, оно кидает мне ссылку на картинку вида http://localhost/tmp//preview_1346331897.jpg, а там пустота
<Chiii> но это уже врядли по части убунты
<andrex>  настораживает сразу *//*
<andrex> линк неправельный вобщем
<Chiii> да, я бывалый пыхокодер и вебмастер
<Chiii> а картинка-то в /tmp лежит
<Chiii> правда 0 байт
<artus> Chiii, права на темп ?
<Chiii> права самые правастые
<Chiii> ни в темп ни в аутпут, ни в жпг ни в что ещё
<Chiii> 0 байт
<Chiii> видать со сканером чего-то
<Chiii> хотя в xsane прекрасно сканит
<artus> в логи что сыпетцо?
<Chiii> scanimage: setting of option --mode failed (Invalid argument)
<Chiii> pnmtotiff: EOF / read error reading magic number
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 17:12:04 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 17:12:04 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<Chiii> [Thu Aug 30 17:12:06 2012] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/favicon.ico
<artus> значит смотри логи  икссана
<Chiii> угу..
<artus> ток сюда флудить ими ненадо) достаточно 1й строчки с примером ))
<artus> Chiii, ну дай на темп 777  временно , оно ж в темп складывает , может чего заплющило там
<Chiii> дала 774, не помогает
<Chiii> мм... а где у сейна логи? О.о
<grad> omg, /tmp доступный через веб-сервер?
<artus> grad, ./www/tmp
<grad> или это отдельный tmp где-то в /var/www?
<grad> а
<Chiii> /var/www/tmp, доступный всем для всего
<Chiii> апач кладёт туда файлики по 0 байт
<artus> Chiii, вобщем попробуй сделать все как по линку что я дал выше , малоли чего там
<Chiii> уже
<artus> ну в месседжес глянь, мож туда чего падает от ксана
<Chiii> знала бы я, где месаги хсана искать
<Chiii> а вот оказалось, что не знаю =(
<artus> tail -n200 -f /var/log/messages
<artus> и сканируй, мож чего упадет туда
<Chiii> Aug 30 17:26:36 telek kernel: [12947.613496] type=1503 audit(1346333196.376:18):  operation="exec" pid=6868 parent=6867 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/dbus-launch"
<Chiii> Aug 30 17:26:36 telek kernel: [12947.615663] type=1503 audit(1346333196.376:19):  operation="exec" pid=6869 parent=6867 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/dbus-launch"
<Chiii> Aug 30 17:26:36 telek kernel: [12947.618510] type=1503 audit(1346333196.380:20):  operation="exec" pid=6870 parent=6867 profile="/usr/bin/evince" requested_mask="::x" denied_mask="::x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0 name="/usr/bin/dbus-launch"
<Chiii> но не похооже это на саню
<andrex> ну и не ошибки это, какбэ
<Chiii> ну я понимаю, но мне это не помогает
<Chiii> подскажите кто-нибудь, где логи sane смотреть, а
<[Raiden]> забавно панельки в кде разместил http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8170137
<[Raiden]> я бы не стал так делать, но гномерам должно понравиться
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, минимум, с права нужно убрать все эти буковки и палочки
<[Raiden]> должно быть всё что может быть\можно иметь\ влезает. Минимализм не хорошо )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: смысла в этом не вижу особого, если честно
<artus> минимализм - хорошо , дальше что?
<Chiii> а у меня прогресс
<Chiii> обнаружила, что сейн делает  /usr/bin/scanimage -d "hpaio:/usb/Deskjet_2050_J510_series?serial=CN0752J0N605D1" -l 0mm -t 0mm -x 210mm -y 297mm --mode "24bit Color" --resolution 75dpi | /usr/bin/pnmtojpeg --quality=100 > "./output/1346335035.jpg"
<artus> рейдены зло, рейдены на кедах двойное зло.
<artus> [Raiden], будем принимать это как факт или прекратим уже наконец флудить о кедах?
<artus> Chiii, а глянь в конфиге санеда куда он тама по дефолту кладет картинки то
<[Raiden]> в любом случае там убирается всё включая 2 панели
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Минимализм даже в кедах очень полезен. Особенно в кедах.
<Chiii> а чтобы я знала, где у него конфиг
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> прогрес закончился )
<Chiii> но на /usr/bin/scanimage -d "hpaio:/usb/Deskjet_2050_J510_series?serial=CN0752J0N605D1" -l 0mm -t 0mm -x 210mm -y 297mm --mode "24bit Color" --resolution 75dpi | /usr/bin/pnmtojpeg --quality=100 > "~/1.jpg" оно мне говорит:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Хорошо настроенные кеды при старте жрут от 140мб озу. И при этом еще и выглядят хорошо.
<Chiii> -bash: ~/1.jpg: Нет такого файла или каталога
<Chiii> scanimage: setting of option --mode failed (Invalid argument)
<artus> Chiii, ммм, а ты того , не пробовала собсно cat README_EN.txt ? )))
<Chiii> там ничего хорошего нет
<artus> Chiii, Q: My scanner is detected, but when I preview or scan, the image file
<artus> is empty ?
<artus> Chiii, ничего говориш?
<Chiii> а хотя может и есть чего
<Chiii> а как руту дать доступ к сканеру?
<artus> так вот если тебя просят чего сделать, надо сделать это а не говорить что делала
<artus> там ненадо руту доступ ниразу
 * Chiii продолжает ещё раз читать ридми
<artus> еще раз говорю , [/tmp/phpSANE-0.6.1]% cat README_EN.txt
<artus> это прям третий вопрос в ридмях
<artus> и да, по линку что я тебе уже давал, было сделать chmod +s /usr/bin/scanimage
<Chiii> это я уже делала
<artus> Make sure that your apache user is able to scan with scanimage
<Chiii> апач от рута
<artus> апач по дефолту , www-data
<Chiii> вот тут я и задумываюсь - должен ли быть у рута доступ к сканеру?
<Chiii> убунта говорит, что рут
<Chiii> а как дать доступ к сканеру для www-data ?
<artus> Chiii, ps -aux | grep apache на paste.pro и линк
<[Raiden]> artus: дальше ничего. Я сказал свою точку зрения, ты свою. Доказывать мне чего-то лень ) поэтому если что-то и будет , то только от тебя ) Минимализм хорошая вещь при нехватке ресурсов, при хватке - идиотизм.
<[Raiden]> и трата времени как правило )
<artus> [Raiden], идиотизм указывать комуто что минимализм плохо, иди на канале кедоводов распинайся ))
<Chiii> пасте.про не грузится =(
<artus> hastebin.com
<[Raiden]> ок. Если указывать идиотизм, то чем ты сча занимаешся?
<[Raiden]> )
<artus> [Raiden], лечу прринтер
<[Raiden]> успехов )
<Chiii> http://pastebin.com/1PacZw5W
<artus> Chiii, http://hastebin.com/fubiwiwuqi.hs
<artus> Chiii, а если у тя от рута апач какого то фига работает, то что я те могу сказать) молодец )))
<Chiii> а как так сделать?
<[Raiden]> если не принимаешь чужую точку зрения то можно просто сказать об этом или мимо пройти. Артус же предпочитает поддевать и оскорблять. Или доводить до спора ,в котором сам не приводит никаких аргументов. )
<Chiii> я просто поставила искоробочного апача в убунту
<artus> Chiii, ты неповериш, aptitude update && aptitude upgrade && aptitude install apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server mysql-client php5-mysql phpmyadmin вот все что надо сделать для работоспособного вебсервера )
<Chiii> именно с этого у меня и началось утро
<artus> [Raiden], у тя не точка зрения, у тя голословные утверждения прям вот сразу, минимализм плохо, это маразм и тд , завязывай с дред нести , а ?
<Chiii> разве что апгрейд немного позже
<artus> Chiii, в то время как народ пытается запустить апач от совсем бесправного пользователя, дыбы ничего не сломалось, ты наоборот от рута вешаеш))
<Chiii> я не вешаю, он сам повесился
<Chiii> да и сервером этим полюзуется полтора человека, на надёжность там можно покласть
<andrex> ну яб не клал, хотябы ради того чтоб лишней попоболи небыло
<[Raiden]> tagezi: А я вижу смысл. И его легко увидеть. Люди разные , причем линукс обычно выберают люди у которых есть  некие позывы к кастомизации. Что бы угодить разным ифейс должен быть модульным по возможности и легко  меняться. И ещё желательно без хавт
<[Raiden]> у и прочей подобной дребедени.
<artus> по ходу рейден в ссылке на конопляных плантациях )
<artus> Chiii, cat /etc/apache2/envvars | grep "export APACHE_RUN_"
<artus> выхлоп покажи
<tagezi> [Raiden]: да я с тобой и не спорю ))) нравиться что бы у тебя програмы пожирали память и процесорное время, да зарадибога
<tagezi> [Raiden]: я вообще стороник идеи свободы мысли, именно по этому я и поддерживаю опенсорс )))
<[Raiden]> конечно нравится. Если пожирание умеренное. Ведь я платил деньги за то что бы на компутере что-то исполнялось и было комфортно. не для минимализма и всяких ущемлений ) И уж точно не для того что бы считать сколько рам занято.
<tagezi> и если тебе хочеться быть ссзб, да будь им, имеешь полное право
<artus> [Raiden], так не считай, нафига другим указывать что делать?
<[Raiden]> беспокоится о ресурсах имеет смысл при их нехватке. если это беспокойство постоянное , то лечиться пора.
<artus> и ваще
<artus> !holywar
<ubuntuhelp> Все свободные проекты равны! Холивары на канале разрешены только между свободным и несвободным ПО, причём должны обязательно заканчиваться победой свободного ПО.
<ubuntuhelp> Все остальные холивары на канале запрещены и будут жестоко караться.
<andrex> эх, понеслась война гномо кедерская, вновь
<andrex> хотя гнома пока нету(
<artus> andrex, да не, хватит уже срачиков, сразу всех на отдых
<andrex> угу
<t0ch1k> Всем привет! Есть у кого-нибудь желание помочь разобраться с доступом по rdp из ubuntu в w2k8r2
<andrex> я за
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> я пока прогу не допилю помогать никому ни буду )
<t0ch1k> мб я могу помочь тебе допилить прогу?)
<artus> tagezi, sudo apt-get install remmina ? на этом все что касается убунты как бе заканчивается)
<artus> t0ch1k,
<t0ch1k> да это всё фигня. Мне нужно прокинуть usb порт по rdp. Облазил уже весь форум вдоль и поперёк, в мануалах нашёл лишь упоминание плагина rdpdr для xfreerdp, но синтаксис его использования найти не удалось
<tagezi> artus: а нафига она мне??? )))
<artus> tagezi, автокомплит вичата же))
<artus> t0ch1k, была когдато тема касательно usb2ip , на какой сейчас стадии проэкт - гугли
<tagezi> artus: а... тоесть не удалять её из системы )
<[Raiden]> andrex: да про кде не выходит как-то поговорить. В основном 1 предложение по теме и 10 ответы на нападки  )
<t0ch1k> artus, ок, возьму на заметку, спасибо. Блин, просто самое обидное то, что я нашёл тонну радостных новостей по поводу выхода freerdp 1.0 (именно его remmina и использует), в котором теперь работает проброс usb, com портов и смарткарт, сами разрабы на freerdp.com о
<[Raiden]> то марихуана, то идиотизм. О каком тут диалоге может речь идти
<andrex> [Raiden]: может всётаки надобыло тебе прребрать #kubuntu-ru себе)
<[Raiden]> ну если забаните то пойду туда. наверное  или в жабер ) Вот видишь , опять приходится терять время на темы не связанные с линукс )
<Romul> всем привет не дайте покончить жизнь самоубийством
<Chiii> походу я начинаю побеждать
<[Raiden]> Romul: привет
<andrex> [Raiden]: не ну я ктоvу что иногда кто то бывает против того что ты закидываеш новостями покедами, а на кубунту собралось бы больше единомышленников, и небыло бы столько пустых стычек
<Romul> raiden привет
<andrex> -v
 * artus выдал Romul мыло и веревку
<Romul> ребят надежда только на вас. почему не работает ssh -D
<andrex> нет интернета))
<artus> Romul, -N -v добавь и смотри чего в выхлопе
<andrex> что пишет?
<Romul> спасибо artus ты добрый )
<Romul> да блин просто висит и всё
<artus> Romul, я сказал чего добавить) выхлоп на hastebin.com и сюда линк
<Romul> я так понял что разрешены только локальные подключения
<artus> Romul, ты будеш филосовствовать или таки даш то чего от тя просят?
<Romul> artus я б с удовольствием  всё выложил но я сейчас не на работе
<artus> Romul, ну так чем те тогда помочь? посочуствовать?
<Chiii> фак еее, оно сканит
<artus> @kick Chiii не ругайсо
<Chiii> я где ругалась?
<artus> Chiii, чего было?
<Chiii> а криворукие кодеры были, пофиксила код -> всё чики-пуки
<Chiii> потом оформлю и патч вышлю им
<artus> Chiii, но апачу всеж на вввдату переведи )
<Romul> artus сейчас товарища попрошу
<Chiii> переведу, как только мне оплатят эту работу
<Romul> пусть введет команду
<go8765> okular на офлайн винду можна поставить?
<artus> go8765, винда тут причем?
<andrex> го как всегда в своём репертуаре...
 * tagezi пошёл искать в репах винду )
<go8765> я ж про kde спраштваю о_О
<artus> кеды - оффлайн венда , запомните дети
<andrex> это где про кеды? либо думай прежде чем написать либо ерунды непиши 23:48:23        go8765 | okular на офлайн винду можна поставить?
<go8765> andrex: ты знаешь что такое okular ?
<andrex> я знаю что канал не по винде
<andrex> и этого достаточно
<andrex> читалка документов твой окуляр
<Chiii> ееееее, я его победила!
<Chiii> совсем победила
<Chiii> спасибо всем вам и спасибо мне
<artus> :)
<Chiii> теперь шеф должен мне бабла
<andrex> и артусу пушай отстегнёт процентов так 120
<artus> andrex, не, я кофем плату беру )
<andrex> ну в кофе
<andrex> правда потом наверно артус пперестанет его пить из-за отвращения))
<Alagos> Так уж сложилось, что нужно использовать несколько скайпов на работе. Обновился до 4-го - теперь сложно понять на какую учётную запись написали сообщение когда окно уже открыто, так как не отображается имя учётной записи как
<Alagos> в старой версии скайпа. Кто знает как с этим бороться?
<artus> Alagos, а под линь уже 4й скайп вышел чтоль?
<Alagos> artus: Да.
<artus> а, точно
<Alagos> skype --v
<Alagos> Skype 4.0.0.8
<andrex> хм както ядаж незаметил))
<artus> andrex, я обноился и забыл ))
<Alagos> Ну как же можно это забыть?
<artus> Alagos, а плюшек всеравно никаких в нем)
<Alagos> Теперь же окно диалога больше не закрывается по клавише Esc
<artus> юзай второй, проблемы  то
<Alagos> artus: а то, что можно между диалогами переключаться в одном окне - не плюшка?
<artus> Alagos, это перекрывается убогими иконками )
<Alagos> 4-ый шустрее и не так глючит.
<Alagos> А мне иконки наоборот больше нравятся. И вот еще что - теперь не запускается много копий командой skype, я это остро прочувствовал :)
<Alagos> И теперь он пишет разные учётки в разные конфиги - можно автозапускать сразу много скайпов :)
<artus> зачем? ))
<openvoid> единственная польза от разных учёток - возможномть использовать как транспорт для  жабере
<Alagos> Тебе не понять, а я работаю в 3-4 копиях скайпа. При том у них пароли по 20 символов генериных прогой, так что логиниться каждый раз руками задалбывает.
<openvoid> но многие критикуют всяческую возможность запуска скайпа даже в одно лицо
<Chiii> пойду я от вас, если не нужна больше никому
 * Chiii пойдёт от вас
<Alagos> Я перестал использовать jabber
<artus> Alagos, вроде был прлагинка для пиджина, удобнее держать все в одном ростере )
<Alagos> Chiii: чобит, не уходи!
<Chiii> а зачем я?\
<artus> Chiii, так ты ж починила )) шоколадку теперяче можно скушать с чуством выполненого долга
<openvoid> а я перестал использовать скайп
<Alagos> Chiii: как зачем? Ща прошивку тебе обновим и депрессию как рукой снимет :)
<Chiii> а я и не начинала
<Chiii> какую депрессию? теперь мне шеф бабла должен
<Chiii> всё хоросё
<Alagos> Я хз, у меня никто из контактов не использует jabber
<Alagos> А к скайпу извне нельзя подключиться через jabbar как, скажем, к vk.com
<Alagos> Chiii: наливай ;)
<openvoid> можно,  это называется скайп тарнспорт, только публичных нет, самому настраивать надо
<artus> Alagos, http://itmages.ru/image/view/660044/b94d0fcf  и все в кучке, и чего еще надо то)
<artus> [/home/artus]% aptsearch skype
<artus> p   pidgin-skype
<artus> v skype4pidgin
<artus> Alagos, и ненадо 100500 копий скайпа запускать
<openvoid> скайп фур пиджин всё же пускает копии скайпа
<openvoid> прозрачно
<artus> openvoid, гдето там далеко) зато все в куче держит
<Alagos> Хм
<Alagos> А там видно на какой именно скайп тебе пишут? И как поднимать этот самый транспорт?
<artus> Alagos, может поставиш для начала ?
<artus> Размер в распакованном виде: 299 k всего-то )
<Alagos> Может и поставлю. А вообще - мне было удобно прикрутить жаббер к gmail. Жаль что так не получалось сделать со skype. А держать свой транспорт для этого тоже не очень охота.
 * Chiii пошла спать
 * Chiii спит
<Alagos> Что-то у меня не нашло ни того ни другого пакета. Они есть в репозитариях?
<Alagos> Chiii: ты сама всё выпила и спять легла, что ли?
<openvoid> артус у тябя наверное ппа хитрый
<Alagos> Та я сейчас с федоры, потому сложно проверить есть ли оно в стандартных репах ubuntu
<openvoid> pidgin-skype - Skype plugin for libpurple messengers
<andrex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1176086/ есть
<artus> Alagos, а причем тут Что-то у меня не нашло ни того ни другого пакета к я сейчас с федоры ?
<openvoid> тут тебе про федору ничего не подскажут
<artus> даже больше , придадут ускорения в направлении тематического канала )
<artus> то один про ссх плачет, и чето хочет, хотя не на роботе, то другой про репы убунты вещает из федоры, то третий окуляр в венду ставит , ребят, вы чего?
<andrex> у них зависимость от попоболи
<Romul> artus в общем сейчас пришлю что там вышло
<Alagos> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:попоболь | репозитарий добавлен
<Romul> artus то есть
<artus> Romul, то и есть
<Romul> artus подробнее я как то не могу увязать
<artus> для начала по ссх подцепись
<Romul> простое соединение?
<artus> угу
<Romul> пробовал просто висит
<artus> кто висит? куда висит? что значит висит?
<Romul> ну курсор мигает и всё
<artus> ну и причем тут тогда тунель? ну зарезали те 22й порт, или померла ссх , чего ты хочеш то тогда ?
<Romul> тогда значит мне нужно на сервере править конфиг ссх
<[Raiden]> Alagos: напиши пожелания по скайпу в мс )
<andrex> чтоб узнать что они о тебе там думают
<tagezi> я думаю, что даже если он напишет они о нём думать не будут )
<nexusreglog> при работе виртуалки с сетью вываливает в dmesg это http://pastebin.com/dDtMQiZH
<nexusreglog> kvm сеть бриджем
<nexusreglog> в бридже две реальных карточки ещ
<nexusreglog> я уже не знаю что придумать
<nexusreglog> подскажите
<nexusreglog> если не убить виртуалку то все вместе с хостом дружно виснет
<[Raiden]> сча флудану. Не про линукс, но про компы. А их тип несколько важен на тип\вид ифейса
<[Raiden]> Во время мероприятия VMworld 2012 в Сан-Франциско, проводимого компанией VMware, глава Dell Майкл Делл заявил, что не видит проблемы для персональных компьютеров в эре «пост-ПК» — по его словам, рынок ПК прекрасно себя чувствует, несмотря на обилие моби
<[Raiden]> льной электроники вроде планшетов и смартфонов
<[Raiden]> *влияние важно
<[Raiden]> nexusreglog: на форуме развернуто опиши. МОжет там помогут
<nexusreglog> да вот думаю уже
<nexusreglog> ладно завтра
<tagezi> это только у меня наш форум не грузиться?
<t0ch1k> народ, кто знает, как поменять каталог монтирования флешек по умолчанию /media на что-либо другое?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: кажется да
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а у тебя точно не из кеша он грузиться?
<[Raiden]> t0ch1k: надо гуглить в сторону udev rules
<openvoid> вопрос только зачем?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: проверил, точно.
<[Raiden]> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/
<t0ch1k> [Raiden]: спасибо! ща попробую
<tagezi> блин.. и чо делать? )
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/
<tagezi> тоже не грузиться
<openvoid> чинить грузилку :)
<tagezi> да грузилка всё грузит нормально, даже тяжелые страницы
<openvoid> ирк работает - уже хорошо
<[Raiden]> тоже грузится.
<[Raiden]> и расширение пашет
<openvoid> если только некоторые сайты не открываются возможно проблема в днс
<[Raiden]> у тебя что-то с роутингом или днс. Либо ты в винде и позакрывал нафиг сам себе что-то их фаерволом
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> чудеса чудесатые
<tagezi> пойду применю виндузятный метод
<t0ch1k> [Raiden]: посмотрел я на udev rules. Там 2 файла и ни в одном из них нету текущих настроек автомонтирования
<UNIm95> народ почему не могу приконектится к виртуалке?
<openvoid> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<UNIm95> у виртуалки есть сетка с виртуальным адаптером на хость
<UNIm95> и там и ам ип есть
<[Raiden]> я не слал тебя файлы смотреть, я слал в гугл. Эти правила лежат не только в /etc  и ещё их можно самому создавать.
<UNIm95> через ссш к виртуалке приконнектился. но браузером достучатся не могу
<t0ch1k> [Raiden]: конечно можно туда добавить новое правило... но у меня логика простая - если сейчас флешки маунтятся в /media, то где-это этот параметр указан, соответственно его мне и надо поменять
<UNIm95> а черт iptables
<tagezi> у нас же на одном серваке форум и сайт?
<openvoid> маунтит флешку наутилус
<openvoid> tagezi, на разных
<[Raiden]> t0ch1k: Ну, нужно быть менее ленивым. сказали в гугл, значит в гугл.
<[Raiden]> посмотри в /lib/udev/rules.d
<openvoid> наутилусу можно запретить маунтить флешки вообще и маунтить куда надо что надо ручками/скриптиком
<tagezi> openvoid: спасибо
<[Raiden]> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1644/mounting-a-usb-disk-in-a-permanent-location
<tagezi> значит либо на линии что-то, либо чудеса и апакалипсис уже идёт
<[Raiden]> если гуглить по ubuntu udev mount usb flash , вылезает достаточно, если без слова убунту ,то там ещё хороший хавту от гентушников вылезит )
<t0ch1k> В /lib/udev/rules.d там и смотрел. там 2 правила, но они не похожи на правила автомаунта флешек
<t0ch1k> ладно, спасибо за ссылку) пойду пробовать
<[Raiden]> raiden@tortuga rules.d % ls  /lib/udev/rules.d |wc -l
<[Raiden]> 82
<[Raiden]> хотя может только уменя ) Но по идее там должен быть файл с линка и ещё ридми до кучи
<[Raiden]> http://www.qt-project.org/wiki/Qt-5-Beta  - уже работают во всю. Без нокии.
<baronos> ураа, я буду на нормальной де жить :)
<tagezi> да, qt5 бета вышла )
<tagezi> baronos: консольной? )
<baronos> tagezi: ты что, я кде люблю, а кеды5 это будет нечто невообразимое и чудесное :)
<[Raiden]> будет развитием техущих кед, без всяки чудес типа метро или гш
<[Raiden]> по идее )
<baronos> как же я долго ждал этого счастья :)
<[Raiden]> мороженого покушай лучше. Говорят гармон отвечающий за счастье выделяется.
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> новая версия 5.0 - очень значительный релиз. Он призван укрепить позицию Qt как ведущего средства кроссплатформенной разработки в ближайшие годы.
<baronos> да я поставил денег на анжи вот и будет гармон всяеский на выделение, и счастья и не дай кришна горя.
<tagezi> ну, по релизу тами нет много изменений
<tagezi> восновном ускорение графики на слабых машинах
<tagezi> и для мобилок )
<tagezi> !image
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='image'
<tagezi> эм
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34704
<tagezi> Это типа недосборки для серверов? )
<[Raiden]> похоже, в виде имидежй под виртуалки
<tagezi> или УбунтуТипаХроось?
<[Raiden]> джей*
<tagezi> м*
<tagezi> там просто так много вэб-движков
<t0ch1k> мда... так я и не понял, как изменить папку монтирования флешек по умолчанию. Вместо этого создал символическую ссылку на /media в том месте, куда хотел монтировать флешки
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/workshop/634394/
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ubuntu 10.04 usb-bluetooth + гарнитура. устройства находятся, спариваются. но звук в наушники пустить не получается.
<[Raiden]> 29 дюймов монитор http://habrastorage.org/storage2/e24/015/29d/e2401529d414d654e49617abcb6a2113.png
<[Raiden]> ух б*я http://habrastorage.org/storage2/0cc/17e/322/0cc17e322e8134b2ab27e6ced8c3c33e.jpg
<[Raiden]> ой, второй линк не сюда хотел
<tagezi> блин, пол сети отвалилось )))
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> ты забанен!
<tagezi> кем? )) интернетом? )
<[Raiden]> Ну не знаю. Каким-нить большим китайским фаерволом или казахстанским
<[Raiden]> или где тыт там обитаешь
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> в питере )
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34705 - про убунту гномерам.
<tagezi> Что-то странное произошло при определении «archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - С именем узла не связано ни одного адреса)
<tagezi> что бы это значило?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сеть проблемы
<shenmue> вдруг пыщ!!! и на винде слетели дрова на сетевую карту
<tagezi> то что есть проблеммы я и так вижу, у меня кроме гугла.ком ничего не пашет, практически )
<shenmue> интересно как это происходит
<SergeyIT> shenmue, что такое винда? (
<tagezi> shenmue: винда - большой вирус, который до сих пор не знают как удалить ни одна лаборатория по разработки антивирусов )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебя точно забанили
<tagezi> SergeyIT: за что? )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, ты что то по отключение кодирования писал...
<tagezi> тут чел пишет, что от моей ошибки ему помогло пересобрать ядро )
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ну так это всем извесная тема, она в законе прописана ))) не катит )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, тебя проверяют, на лояльность, а пока ограничили в правах
<shenmue> что за проблема? может я слышал о ней
<tagezi> shenmue: Что-то странное произошло при определении «extras.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - С именем узла не связано ни одного адреса)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: пока ядро пересоберешь, провайдер коннект наладит. так что сборка помогает
<SergeyIT> tagezi, у провайдера узнай
<shenmue> ммм... чота с репами апт
<tagezi> shenmue: да не только с репами, помовина инета не находиться
<shenmue> с днс у прова
<tagezi> сайт убунту, например пашет, а форум убунту нет )
<SergeyIT> tagezi, сходи к прову
<shenmue> трассировкой глянь чо там и где
<shenmue> либ у себя днс смени
<SergeyIT> поставь 8.8.8.8
<Kyshtynbai> поставь гугловсикй
<Kyshtynbai> да
<shenmue> namebench поставь лучше
<shenmue> гугловские тормозные
<Kyshtynbai> учти тока что если это 12.04 то там резолв.конф это симлинк на чототам ещё и просто записывать туда нет смысла. он перепишется
<shenmue> в настройках соединения можна указать
<shenmue> tagezi а что за пров? глянь там новости и форум ихний. наверняка там уже куча какашек закидана =)
<tagezi> хм
<shenmue> кстати у меня нэймбенч показывает что какой то днс из среденй азии работает быстрее чем провайдера. кстати и это очень заметно даже на глаз
<Kyshtynbai> >> Подготовка возможности использования классического десктопа GNOME в дополнение к GNOME Shell;
<Kyshtynbai> шо значит подготовка? какая ещё подготовка?
<[Raiden]> есть несколько кеширующих серверов типа pdnsd. Настраиваются не сложно, любой повторный запрос 0 ms т.к. локально
<[Raiden]> я 1 время пользовал, когда провайдерский отваливался часто
<shenmue> а ну да. такое тоже есть =)
<shenmue> хотя вроде нет ограничения сколько днс то записывать? вроде как первый рабочий и будет таким
<Kyshtynbai> Самсунг отправили к офисы эпл 30 грузовиков с мелочью. вин, я считаю.
<shenmue> вах, ссылку в студию =)
<[Raiden]> )) 1 мин
<Kyshtynbai> ща найду
<Kyshtynbai> да вся сеть сегодня обсуждает
<shenmue> я тока с работы. в пм кинь дабы не...
<[Raiden]> shenmue: http://lenta.ru/news/2012/08/30/nocoins/
<aceler> Это классный прикол.
<Kyshtynbai> о)
<[Raiden]> Kyshtynbai: и ты глянь
<Kyshtynbai> ок)
<Kyshtynbai> :((( жаль, жаль)
<[Raiden]> )
<shenmue> чорт
<shenmue> а ведь отличная идея =)
<Kyshtynbai> ну) првда издердки большие)
<Kyshtynbai> *ж
<shenmue> а кто корейский знает и заодно гендира мыло?
<Nor8> Нужно было с аппл телефонами самсунг расплатиться )))
<Nor8> По рыночной стоимости ))
<Kyshtynbai> натурой так сказать)
<[Raiden]> у самсунг есть отличные звонилки по ~800рублей
<[Raiden]> вот ими было бы ок )
<aceler> Тогда лучше купонами но софт в Samsung App
<aceler> *на софт
<[Raiden]> гг
<shenmue> лучше просто 100% скидкой на все услуги для сотрудников эпплл пожизнено
<Nor8> Да телефонами в самый раз
<[Raiden]> http://mdata.yandex.net/i?path=b0928201446_img_id7183615547287447596.jpg
<shenmue> ужас. мне гнусы никогда не нравились
<Nor8> Да сойдет, тебе звонить или что? )))
<[Raiden]> для девайса с ценой от 627 рублей оно ок
<[Raiden]> юзал
<shenmue> в принципе да
<Kyshtynbai> согласен. телефон - чтобы звонить. хочещь тырнет - купи планшет хотя бы дюймов в 5, хоть сам мучаца не будешь имхо).
<[Raiden]> вообще я показал чем было бы забавно расплатиться.  А так против дорогих смартов ничего не имею.  Почитать, музыка, гпс в общем-т ополеные штуки и камера со сносным качеством иногда позволяет что-то показать кому-то )
<[Raiden]> поленые - полезные
<[Raiden]> )
<Nor8>  Так  у самсунга того же вполне неплохие смарты
<[Raiden]> если таскаться с какой-нить сумкой или рюкзаком можно и планшет.
<Nor8> Хотя я жду на убунту телефон
<[Raiden]> угу
<Nor8> Самсунг ноте, телефон-планшет )))
<[Raiden]> я бы не взял наверное. дешево не будет и андройд по любому будет удобней и в использовании и в выборе софта
<[Raiden]> чем убунта.
<Nor8> Не факт. Убунту к тому же легче будет перешить )))
<Nor8> Да и рут там не нужен будет, есть подозрение
<[Raiden]> на планшете ещё можно подумать. особенно если трансформер или док с клавой или типатого
<[Raiden]> хотя тоже сомневаюсь что что-то светит. яндекс мапс или там навител  или игры ... на андройде реально есть и реально работают ) Нету шансов.
<openvoid> не знаю как насчёт убунты на телефоне, но девелоперскую версию файрфокс ос на некоторые самсунговские смарты уже можно поставить
<Nor8> Будет ось, будут и игры с мапс
<[Raiden]> если только как некий нишевый продукт. типа как планшеты с плазма-актив. Они есть, кто-то покупает... Но это не конкурент, а просто игрушка )
<[Raiden]> в общем я какой-то скептик в последнее время. )
<[Raiden]> у каноникал была идея убуныт фор андройд. когда подключаешь телефон к монитору, тогда можешь на убунте в юнити работать
<[Raiden]> т.е. как дуалбут или типа
<Kyshtynbai> телефон к монитору, блин дожили)
<Nor8> [Raiden]: Так она и есть, почему была.
<Nor8> На ее основе и будет телефон, как я понимаю.
<Nor8> И идея очень хороша
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/workshop/634394/
<Nor8> И вот на телефоне юнити эта будет вполне органично смотреться, а на десктопе не надо )))
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> ubuntu форум заработал )
<SergeyIT> зачем в телефоне юнити?
<tagezi> SergeyIT: предлагаешь ставить туда кде? ))
<SergeyIT> tagezi, номеронабиратель
<[Raiden]> Майкл Делл (Michael Dell) сказал, что не придаёт значения прогнозам об упадке ПК, подчеркнув, что продажи ПК утроились с того времени, как термин «пост-ПК» был впервые произнесён в 1999 году.
<denis21> tagezi: Консоль на телефон, однозначно! ;)
<tagezi> denis21: да запрасто ))
<tagezi> у меня мобилка без русского, я всё латинецей пишу.. написать пару комант с ключами - не вопрос )
<cesdo> Âñåì ïðèâåò)
<ubuntuhelp> cesdo! Please, use UTF-8 here. >>> How to configure: http://tinyurl.com/4qgpm3 or use Web Chat: http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat
<tagezi> http://ubuntu.ru/irc/webchat  -- эта страница не существует
<cesdost> всем привет
<cesdost> есть желающие помочь?
<cesdost> Всем привет. Хелп ми плиз. Решил поставить на свою Ubuntu любимую шестую фифашку. Вроде бы установил через winetricks все что нужно, но... Появилось несколько проблем. Во-первых, даже во время игры видна панель Dash. Во-вторых игра
<cesdost> идет очень быстро(я только нажал на клавишу, а игрок уже у чужих ворот). Еще, чтобы попасть на кнопку, надо щелкать чуть в сторону от нее.
<cesdost> Для информации: у меня 64-битная 12.04, ставил через обычный wine.
<cesdost> У меня видюха NVIDIA, щас ставлю закрытый драйвер.
<cesdost> З.Ы. Драйвер поставил, все идет нормально, лучше, чем на винде, вот только после запуска dash куда-то теряется. Подскажите, что надо менять?
<cesdost> P.S. В общем, после выхода из игры пропадает dash(не скрывается, а именно пропадает). К тому же после перезагрузки появились все старые проблемы. А при единственном успешном запуске система ругалась на то, что внезапно
<cesdost> отключился compiz.
<shenmue> сек
<shenmue> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=60830.0
<shenmue> пробуем. если не поможет то можно спокойно играть в опенбокс
<cesdost> спс
<cesdost> а в моем случае может помочь отключение compiz и переход к другому окружению?
<shenmue> ну попробуй с закрытыми дровами... а так по вайну отдельный канал на вражеском языке. ибо это не проблемы убунту
<shenmue> !wine
<ubuntuhelp> Программа для запуска Win-приложений в Linux.Установка и Настройка здесь: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/wine а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine и также на офф. канале #winehq см.также !winetricks
<cesdost> я попробовал. Меня прикалывает, что после перезапуска проблемы возвращаются) А в слычае успешного запуска вылетает compiz. Ну я надеялся, что пара-тройка умных людей найдется, поэтому и пишу сюда))
<cesdost> !winetricks
<ubuntuhelp> winetricks — это быстрый, хотя и не идеальный скрипт для загрузки и установки распространённых исполняемых библиотек, иногда необходимых для запуска программ в Wine. Подробней: http://goo.gl/8uPoL
<artus> cesdost, запускай вино в отдельных иксах , без компизов, дашей и остального маразма
<artus> !pm > cesdost
<ubuntuhelp> cesdost, please see my private message
<Nor8>  Убунту  научили композит отключать?
<rekcuFniarB> Nor8: можно пользоваться Кубунтой.
<Nor8> Спасибо, кэп!
<Nor8>  Через thunderbird'овский чат кто-нибудь уже пробовал в ирк заходить?
<denis21> Я щас через него тут.
<artus> Nor8, когда в калькулятор встроят ты маякни, будь добр )
<Nor8>  Ок, тебе в первую очередь, а то как ты без калькулятора то )))))
<hrebik> всем привет
<hrebik> народ помогите настроить pidgin
<tagezi> о_О
<hrebik> есть жывыё ?
<tagezi> hrebik: интересно, а что конкретно тебе там непонятно?
<hrebik> какой сервак в настройках прописывать ?
<artus> ккой больше нравится
<[Raiden]> irc.ubuntu.com , irc.freenode.net
<[Raiden]> по вкусу
<hrebik> там по умолчанию irc.freenode
<[Raiden]> ну вот мы тут и сидим
<tagezi> да и ради бога
<hrebik> yj jy kfuftn
<hrebik> ghb gjlrk.xtybb dslftn jis,re
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> )
<hrebik> f vtyz yt gjlrk.xftn
<hrebik> а
<hrebik>  а меня не подключает
<tagezi> имя зарегил?
<[Raiden]> без рега должно подключать, но на каналы ты сам должен заходить. вообще я смутно помню как там с ирц
<tagezi> я тоже
<tagezi> мне вичат больше нравиться )
<[Raiden]> kvirc , weechat хорошие клиенты для ирц
<tagezi> о, подключило )
<hrebik1> re
<hrebik1> помоёму я уже здесь
<tagezi> тут ты тут
<hrebik1> народ как востановить запись в GRUB
<[Raiden]> http://cloudfront.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/login-screen-12.10.jpg
<shenmue> tagezi как там с интернетом?
<hrebik1> редактировал его grub-customizer и снял галку с Убунут , только винда осталась
<hrebik1> как ето можно поправить
<artus> вот к чему твикеры приводят
<hrebik1> согласен
<artus> !grub | hrebik1
<ubuntuhelp> hrebik1: GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V или http://goo.gl/NWGM   Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/jSQTY
<artus> читай и востанавливай
<tagezi> shenmue: ну форум грузиться теперь
<artus> tagezi, поломал интрнет чтоль? ))
<tagezi> я правда добавил днс в resolv.conf
<hrebik1> а так ето единственный способ ?
<artus> hrebik1, ну да
<tagezi> artus: да не, пров днс криво выдаёт видимо.. половина инета отвалилась )
<hrebik1> я его знаю, просто у меня груб не слетел просто пункт загрузки Убунту исчез
<artus> tagezi, ну дык 8.8.8.8 и 8.8.4.4 же
<artus> hrebik1, ну так добавь
<shenmue> да вряд ли твикер стёр. наверное закоментил
<tagezi> artus: ну я добавил в resolv.conf, правда говорят после перезагрузки всё потрёться
<[Raiden]> tagezi: попробуй 8.8.8.8
<artus> tagezi, sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf
<shenmue> у меня не затираеться
<tagezi> ну потрёться, если будет дальше такаяже фигня, буду бумать далше )
<shenmue> у меня вообще там не днс прописанно =)
<artus> или +i , не помню
<[Raiden]> если нм юзается, то должен затираться
<[Raiden]> надо настраивать в нм
<artus> [Raiden], не всегда)) можно выставить запрет на изменение )
<shenmue> с форума взял. вместо днс search beeline
<tagezi> artus: o_O
<tagezi> shenmue: ))
<artus> tagezi, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf таки
<artus> потом для правки -i сделай если че )
<[Raiden]> многое можно, но в нормальном виде должно
<artus> ну можно и нму скормить, ток по мне проще и быстрее запилить в резолв и запретить его менять )
<artus> [Raiden], кстати, тама что нить аля черитри есть еще вкусного?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты 12.10 тестишь?
<[Raiden]> я пока продолжаю юзать черритри
<artus> [Raiden], и второй вопрос, квирк без вагона кедолиб поставить можно? ))
<[Raiden]> нет, из рсс картинка. Я не тестю. Меня как кедовода там ожидает кде 4.9.х, которое у меня уже в 12.04 установлено
<deniska> кдешные программы тем и отличаются от линуксовых (:
<deniska> что требуют 140 мб непойми чего (:
<artus> deniska, не, всего лиш 85 метров :D
<shenmue> artus ,tp htrjvtyletvs[ vj;yj gjghj,sdfnm
<shenmue> =(
<artus> shenmue, и тебя темже и по тому же
<[Raiden]> кде скомпиленное под линукс - программа под линукс ) причем старше чем то что ты хотел бы так называть
<tagezi> artus: chattr: Неподдерживаемая операция while reading flags on /etc/resolv.conf
<artus> tagezi, ты от рута командуеш?
<tagezi> artus: а ты знаешь другой способ? )
<artus> хм, у меня тож
<hrebik1> диск
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: о_О жжош
<[Raiden]> кдешные программы тем и отличаются от линуксовых (: - по моему жжот дениска )
<artus> да все он правельно говорит)
<hrebik1> попробую с диска
<vladgobelen> artus: квирк не кдешная программа
<[Raiden]> в целом ту тесть доля правды. на уровне исходников кде не есть программа под линукс. Это мультиплатформенная программа.
<tagezi> artus: лан, если пров не исправилься, завтра полезу дальше кумекать.. а щас вроде всё работает
<vladgobelen> блин.. чему ж вас теперь в школах то учат.. жуть
<[Raiden]> квирк как и кде мультиплатформ, но в случае бинарника под линукс - это и есть по сути линукс , его часть. Причем то что дениска считает линуксом по крайней мере года на 2-3 моложе чем кде фор линукс
<vladgobelen> artus: Оно потянет только Qt за собой
<artus> vladgobelen, http://itmages.ru/image/view/660439/c584174b дооооо
<deniska> кде — примерно тоже самое, что и андроид
<deniska> вроде линукс
<deniska> а вроде и не совсем
<artus> даеш вынос его в отдельный дистр)
<vladgobelen> artus: Просто квирк имеет возможность интеграции с кде. Если нужно.
<artus> vladgobelen, мм, а если ненужно ? как бы вот так ему обяснить то)
<artus> ручками собирать? изврат)
<[Raiden]> квирк последний использовать может части де. такие как фонон. отсюда и зависимости такие. И нет ничего тут плохого, что программа под линукс использует линуксовые либы )
<vladgobelen> artus: Если не нужно - скорее всего в конфигуре. Я так понимаю у тебя убунту?
<artus> vladgobelen, вот я и гвоорю, ручками - изврат
<artus> [Raiden], я хочу просто чатик, а не пылесос кирби
<vladgobelen> artus: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0812/2309.png
<[Raiden]> квирк 1 из самых функциональных клиентов. в 64 бит варианте у меня ест 31 мб рам. Эт много?
<vladgobelen> artus: Под убунту есть возможность сборки пакета со своей конфигурацией. Если я не ошибаюсь.
<[Raiden]> без выпиливыния функций
<artus> vladgobelen, возможность сборки пакета у меня и на роутере есть, мне от этого не легче, хотел бы страдать фигней - поставил бы генту
<[Raiden]> пиджин ест 79мб на хваленом гтк
<tagezi> вичат есть 7,7 )
<vladgobelen> artus: Ну а как ты хотел. Собранное не тобой - собранное с поддрержкой не только того, что ты хотел.
<vladgobelen> artus: Квирк есть даже под винду. И там он собран без поддержки кде, к примеру.
<vladgobelen> Видимо в репо убунту - с ней.
<[Raiden]> я вообещ впервые посмотрел сколько рам кушает квирк. т.к. вы затронули тему. До это в этом небыло никакого смысла.
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> угу, я тоже
<vladgobelen> у меня 43мб сейчас он ест
<shenmue> мда
<shenmue> для текстового простого чата 43 мб
<vladgobelen> shenmue: Это интерфейс. Вполне нормально.
<shenmue> по моему ненормально в окружении кде
 * tagezi вообще нипанимает зачем так мусарить в память
<tagezi> о*
<artus> tagezi, как говорит рейден - чтоб ее покупали)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: С аптаймом в несколько дней нормально
<[Raiden]> квирк ещё аватарки может казать, смайлы, скриптовый движок, альясы и т.д. И вообще размер программы и какой протокол не всегда как бы взаимосвязано.
<[Raiden]> у меня в своё время был mirc с самодельным скриптом на 3к строк
<vladgobelen> вообще, кстати, в квирк один из самых неудобных интерфейсов.. Но да - по функциональности он один из лучших
<artus> ладно, бум искать гткашный клиент
<[Raiden]> http://www.kvirc.ru/wiki/Info:Сравнение_KVirc_с_mIRC_и_X-Chat
<artus> ну да, чтоб на оффсайте да обгадили свой же клиент - да не бывает такого)
<[Raiden]> есть ещё konversation и quassel irc , но тоже на qt
<[Raiden]> deniska:  глянь сколько чатов накодили под нелинукс ) http://qt-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=4232
<tagezi> а это всё почему? потому что нет нормального )
<deniska> [Raiden]: под андроид тоже много чатов
<deniska> ну и да
<deniska> одно дело кути
<deniska> а другое — кделибс
<deniska> кдефанбои часто путают
<[Raiden]> http://kde-apps.org/index.php?xcontentmode=232
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кстати, конверсейшн тоже мультиплатформенный, но более забавен и холиварен
<[Raiden]> тут ещё больше
<vladgobelen> Кстати. По сути КДЕ - единственный гарант развития и жизни Qt сейчас.
<tagezi> это почему?
<[Raiden]> потмоу, что кде хороший пример что можно сделать + разрабы взаимодействуют. И я думаю сча будут чаще, после ухода нокии )
<[Raiden]> некотоыре ждали краха, а получится только лучше
<tagezi> Юнити тоже на кути сделана
<tagezi> и в 5 версии особо ничего не меняется
<[Raiden]> про это забыть можно, только 2д сделана, но она больше не развивается т.к. создан драйвер что бы композит на проце мог крутиться.
<tagezi> если qt не втянет в себя нормальную работу с ГПУ, на ней так и будут только не до дэ писать
<tagezi> а на том сайте что ты показывал половина прог даже на альфу не тянут
<vladgobelen> "15 октября 2006 года было объявлено, что Марк Шаттлворт стал первым покровителем KDE, то есть оказал проекту наибольшую спонсорскую помощь"
<tagezi> ошибка на ошибке
<vladgobelen> о как
<artus> vladgobelen, а после этого сказал что нефиг тратить бабки на кубунту :D
<vladgobelen> tagezi: Конкурента у КДЕ на данный момент нет. А говорить можно много что.
<vladgobelen> artus: Угу) Я сам удивился)
<artus> vladgobelen, осознал же всю степень заблуждения)
<tagezi> )
<vladgobelen> artus: Это было пока у КДЕ еще были конкуренты
<vladgobelen> artus: А теперь он и свою среду под свой дистрибутив пытается пилить, так что ему вообще пофигу
<[Raiden]> каноникал многое сделала для популяции гнома... И мы все знаем куда это привело - в разработку своей версии де )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: ...легковесная версия которой - на Qt ;)
<[Raiden]> http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0831/h_1346364280_9095287_3626212f54.png -  немного про прожорливость. Она конечно есть, но мин требования гораздо ниже современног олоу компа.
<[Raiden]> в случае 64бит будет х2, что опять же укладывается в рамки современного железа
<[Raiden]> если бы можно было ещё сделать замер такой вещи как соотношение функционал\прожорливость...
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> так, я опять повелся на какую-то ерунду и нафлудил )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Память оно жрет только в убунту
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и твое высказывание про 64 - бредовый бред
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Потребление системы с кде при старте (минималистичное) - 100-150мб
<[Raiden]> таков мой опыт.
<vladgobelen> без фанатизма - 150-200
<[Raiden]> у меня 64бит система жрет 600-700 мб и выше
<vladgobelen> отличия в использовании памяти систем x86_64 не более 10% от х86
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Просто у тебя система не рассчитанная на кде
<[Raiden]> ну, на эту тему я не готов спорить. достаточн о2 лайва в виртуалке грузануть и сравнить кому надо )
<[Raiden]> вот про то что кубунта ест больше других это миф. У меня есть 2 версии опенсусе в виртуалке и магея
<[Raiden]> и ещё опенсусе на живом железе
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Это не миф. Это факт.
<vladgobelen> А опенсузу вообще можешь не приводить в пример - она мертва
<[Raiden]> чего-то сомневаюсь )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Вот когда убунту с КДЕ будет жрать 100-200мб при старте, тогда и поговорим
<vladgobelen> х86_64 естественно
<[Raiden]> у них релиз через 5 денй примерно и никуда они дохнуть не собираются И ещё по дистровотчу судя интерес есть. Это дистр из топ10
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: дадада.. у гном тоже релизы есть.. Тем не менее. И у соляриса
<[Raiden]> 100-200мб вся система 64бит с кде есть не может без тюнинга или урезок каких-нибудь. И то сомнительно
<[Raiden]> скриншот в студию с uname -a и free -m
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты пытаешься сказать примерно следущее: "В россии все очень хорошо. Потому что в нигерии все так же - посмотри. Да и без тюнинга власти система не может быть лучше, а значит не может быть лучше вообще."
<vladgobelen> Советую подумать. Это полезно. А я на работу.
<[Raiden]> опенсусе 1 из ведущик кде-базед дистров и ведущих вообще. А не нигерия какая-нить )
<vladgobelen> Сейчас это нигерия
<artus> хе, даж калька в ливке с ливки 330 метров кушает :)
<[Raiden]> короче пруф в виде шота с командами или небыло
<vladgobelen> artus: Да, там оптимизация есть кое какая, но калька тоже более менее "общий" дистрибутив
<vladgobelen> artus: там и ядро вроде заточено под нетбуки (почти серверное на производительность)
<vladgobelen> хотя там уже непомук довольно забавно "исправлен", а вот в кубунту нет - по стандарту
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> artus: Совсем недавно один человек тестил КДЕ как раз на кальке. Без урезаний основного функционала довел до 140мб.
<vladgobelen> У меня сейчас 200.. Хотя помню маньячил - доводил до 100. Но 100 это уже слишком извратиться нужно
<vladgobelen> хотя, у меня и не калька
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0831/h_1346365650_2750846_a2a97eb0fe.png
<tagezi> лан, всем снов
#ubuntu-ru 2012-08-31
<ffx_> пиривет всема
<ffx_> как расшарить диск на убунту чтобы на него с оффтопа заходить можно было
<Kyshtynbai> !samba
<ubuntuhelp> программа, которая позволяет обращаться к сетевым дискам на различных операционных системах по протоколу SMB/CIFS. Установка и Настройка здесь http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/samba и анг здесь http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<tech-desk> уф
<ffx_> Kyshtynbai: пасиба ща попробую
<ffx_> Kyshtynbai: он на оффтопе прост как расшаренная папка появится должен?
<ffx_> а что значит  wins support устанавливается в yes, если ваш nmbd(8) в Самба является WINS сервером. Не устанавливайте этот параметр в yes если у вас нет нескольких подсетей и вы не хотите чтобы ваш nmbd работал как WINS сервер. Никогда не устанавливайте этот параметр в yes бо
<sharikoff> надо знать что такое wins
<sharikoff> хотя бы
<ffx_> !wins
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='wins'
<ffx_> Kyshtynbai: спасибо
<tacirus> Привет, еать кто живой на канале сейчас7
<denis21> Да вроде нет - сказал вытирая лезвие топора.
<tacirus> Да что-то раскладка чудит, сама перключается
<tacirus> Кажется это делал плеер, пока других придумок нет
<tacirus> закрыл плеер все стакло нормально
<[Raiden]> в гноме2 такой баг был в 1 из версий. лечилось отключением своей раскладки для каждого окна где-то в свойствах.
<[Raiden]> а в кде ещё есть своя раскладка для каждого стола и для каждого приложения - это когда переключение помнится для всех окон одной прогарммы
<[Raiden]> только тсс! а то флуд начнется про ненужность )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: а для каджой вкладки вмногооконном интерфейсе нету своей раскладки?
<[Raiden]> вроде нет
<JohnDoe_71Rus> [Raiden]: ну вот. самого нужного то в кде и нету :-P
<[Raiden]> набор нужног ов кде не максимально возможный в природе, но максимально возможный из де под эту ос. Может будет и такое в след версиях, если например ты напишешь фичреквест или багрепорт.
<[Raiden]> шутку в общем оценил )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0831/h_1346417697_6121871_1abd8af49a.png
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/google/8173853
<Karloss> гаспода! кто на kde, кривость шрифтов в kdm как исправляеться?
<Karloss> [Raiden]: ты же на KDE ?
<[Raiden]> ага, только у меня обед был
<JMS32> Здраввствуйте. Пытаюсь установить ubuntu. Но grub не устанавливается - пишет это необратимая ошибка. В какую сторону копать?
<[Raiden]> в биосе компа нету защиты бутблока? когда-то раньше делали такую опцию )
<[Raiden]> а вообще я не знаю.
<[Raiden]> напиши на форум с описанием железа
<JMS32> Думаю дело не в этом. Я пробую ставить систему на RAID
<JMS32> Возможно я просто что то делаю не так...
<[Raiden]> текущий установщик вроде не умеет , только alternate
<JMS32> Я ставлю ubuntu server. Оно умеет?
<[Raiden]> lf
<[Raiden]> да
<JMS32> Тогда странно... А может быть проблема в том, что я не верно разметил партиции?
<[Raiden]> может быть. погугли устанвоку на рейд, посмотри похоже на то что ты делал или нет
<JMS32> Делал как в данной инструкции. Разве чт оу меня 3 диска, а не 4 http://howitmake.ru/blog/ubuntu/18.html
<[Raiden]> может проснется кто. Мне нечего добавить. Могу сказать только что 1 раз ставил на софтовый рейд0 и уменя работало.
<JMS32> Спасибо за попытку помочь. У меня софтовый RAID5
<JMS32> Без RAID'а установка проходит... Но мне нжуен RAID
<artus> вот ежели б ты попросил пересказать носости про кеды .... а так все остальные спят )
<SergeyIT> а что нового?
<JMS32> Кеды у меня на десктопе не падают и устраивают) А какие там такие новост ия и не знаю)
<artus> JMS32, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto читал?
<JMS32> Кажется нашел причину
<SergeyIT> Если так быстро, значит это не причина
<JMS32> Пробую поставить вручную GRUB с консоли. Он ругается: Thus GPT partition label has no BIOS Partition
<artus> JMS32, а рейд у тя интеловый, так?
<JMS32> artus, сфотовый
<JMS32> *софтовый
<artus> чем собирал?
<artus> я понимаю что софтовый
<JMS32> artus, не знаю. Тем, чем предлагает установщик ubuntu server
<[Raiden]> mdraid
<artus> mdadm пользуй
<JMS32> Сейчас попробую попробовать с BIOS partition на диске поставить еще раз, может поможет. Таки ругается он на ее отсутствие...
<artus> JMS32, http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BF%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B3%D1%80%D0%B0%D0%BC%D0%BC%D0%BD%D1%8B%D0%B9_raid
<artus> JMS32, или вот на, сервер, 12й , http://blog.neolocus.com/2012/04/ubuntu-12-04-lts-and-soft-raid-with-mdadm/
<artus> JMS32, и ставить бут и корень на рейд - в чем смысл?
<artus> ставиш сервер, собираеш рейд под помойку, бекап корня занимает 600 метров и разворачивается за 2 минуты
<JMS32> artus, сейчас ознакомлюсь
<JMS32> artus, а в статье с которой я начал рекомендуют корень и /boot на RAID1. МОжет так и сделать, а помойку на RAID5?
<artus> JMS32, а нафига тебе на рейд совать 15ть метров текстовых конфигов и ядро?
<JMS32> artus, а если просто / ?
<artus> зачем ? )
<JMS32> не знаю честно говоря
<artus> вот с этого и начни) намного проще пересобрать рейд развалившийся если червер всеж загрузитцо, чем потом и системы выковыривать с развалившегося рейда)
<artus> тут вам не венда) тут ты бекап своего сервера можеш на любое железо развернуть, подцепить к нему винты и продолжать работать
<JMS32> Хорошо... :)
<artus> ну вплане собирать и тд, даже тупо сддшить и паралельно пересобирать  ))
<JMS32> Я мало об этом всём знаю)
<artus> посему ставь 12ю04 сервер, и в руки последний ман на пути соберательства )
<Civil|2> artus: raid# на корень имеет смысл в том случаи, когда тебе нужно минимальное время простоя
<Civil|2> вылетел диск - без рейда получил мертвый .
<Civil|2> */
<Civil|2> со всеми вытекающими
<Civil|2> вот /boot можно и не отделять на отдельный раздел
<JMS32> artus, его и ставлю. Цель - домашний NAS
<artus> Civil|2, вот только на домашнем насе то не хватало корня в рейде, ага
<Civil|2> artus: да в общем я бы на домашнем насе вообще сделал бы / и swap
<Civil|2> да и то своп нафиг
<artus> Civil|2, мм, а если развалился рейд? а сервер только удаленно доступен ? малоли )
<Civil|2> artus: это домашний нас - без него можно жить
<artus> Civil|2, своп нужен, малоли чего)
<Civil|2> artus: на NAS'е? уверен?
<JMS32> У меня большие планы, он не только NAS бкдет
<artus> Civil|2, это у них сначала нас )
<artus> в том то и дело что на домашнем - надо и своп, и попроще, и вообще)
<Civil|2> artus: если планы большие, то можно все равно сделать swap в рейде5 и / в рейде 5
<artus> Civil|2, нафига?
<[Raiden]> своп бывает полезен если что-то течь начинает. У вас никогда небыло занято больеш чем есть рам?
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: на домашнем nas'е никогда не было )
<[Raiden]> может на насе не такая большая вероятность...
<[Raiden]> )
<JMS32> У меня раньше был простенький NAS за 100$, после того как он не стал тянуть motion, php+mysql и ftp в несколько потоков решил собирать отдельно. Вот сейас собрал железо и устанавливаю
<Civil|2> [Raiden]: я бы сказал, что на домашнем насе если что-то сожрало всю память, то лучше пусть придет OOM и скажет ему "умри"
<artus> Civil|2, вот ты жаадный, за гиг места под своп удавишсо :D
<[Raiden]> можно не разделом делать впринципе
<JMS32> Я еще читал что для NAS XFS хорошо под помойку. Стоит ли оно того?
<artus> JMS32, а еще лучше zfs, ток оно те надо?
<artus> ставь нексенту , она на убунте и не парь се мозг)
<JMS32> artus, учитывая чт оя толком не знаю зачем оно мне надо - вряд ли
<[Raiden]> забавные иконки для папок и вообще. Жаль только не для всех приложений
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0831/h_1346425076_2031387_02c2d0a215.png
<[Raiden]> bespin
<_d4vid> http://www.linux.org.ru/news/google/8173853
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Есть контакт.
<artus> tagezi, был тут один тагези, не родственник твой часом? )
<pr0mode> ку
<tagezi> artus: да я вроде один такой спецефический )
<tagezi> хотя может уже у меня подражатели появились )))))
<[Raiden]> http://dirty.ru/comments/358761/#new Тяжелая самоходная артиллерийская установка ИС-152 заводится сжатым воздухом после более чем 50 лет парковки. Оживает на 12:15.
<[Raiden]> всеравн отихо
<nexusreglog> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=200877.msg1518018#msg1518018
<nexusreglog> :(
<shenmue> shenmue, Raiden, nexusreglog и 0 Гостей просматривают эту тему.
<shenmue> какое палево =(
 * deniska не будет щёлкать по ссылке
<shenmue> а зачем в виртуалке с сетью возится? она вроде как по дефолту есть
<deniska> почему я вообще зареган на убунту.ру?
<[Raiden]> это будет 42
<nexusreglog> что там по дефолту есть, с чем возиться?
<nexusreglog> ничего не понял
<nexusreglog> если в виртуалке софт активно начинает рабоать с сетю, то хост умирает
<nexusreglog> выхлоп хоста вон, в пастебине
<nexusreglog> хм, а ведь я шару с музыкой монтировал через нфс в виртуалку
<nexusreglog> щас попробовал с локального диска виртуалки
<nexusreglog> уже минуту живет
<nexusreglog> не нифига
<nexusreglog> выхлоп тотже
<denis21> Не факт конечно, но stp действительно включен на всех интерфейсах?
<nexusreglog> включен
<denis21> Тогда пока нет идей больше.:(
<hrebik> всем доброго вечера
<hrebik> естьдва компа один винда 7 другой Убунту 12.04 как настроить удаленный рабочий стол, компы не являються частью одной сети
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> hrebik: teamviewer мб
<denis21> ssh-x,rdp,vnc?
<hrebik> кроме team viewer
<artus> впн и любая рдп\внц
<hrebik> а поподробней или ссылку
<artus> что поподробней? google.ru , там спросить как настроить openvpn )
<denis21> !openvpn
<ubuntuhelp> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<denis21> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/openvpn :)
<shenmue> хм... долго искал отличии US L2TP от обычного L2TP
<shenmue> оказалось что US это обозначение моего бонусного тарифа =(
<denis21> :)
<teddyp1cker> o
<tagezi> что можно взорвать в голове, что бы туман называемый мозгами, хотя бы на время сконденсировался на стенках черепной коробки и осел?
<teddyp1cker> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> teddyp1cker, Понг.
<tagezi> всем спасибо за содействие )
<teddyp1cker> почему в веб-версии чата всегда попадается какая-то упоротая капча?)
<deniska> а чтоб не ходили тут всякие
<teddyp1cker> ок
<teddyp1cker> тут есть кто-нибудь живой, пишуший активно в нетбинсе на яве?
<tagezi> Для разработки программ в среде NetBeans и для успешной инсталляции и работы самой среды NetBeans должен быть предварительно установлен Sun JDK или J2EE SDK подходящей версии.
<tagezi> офигеть
<teddyp1cker> почему офигеть?
<tagezi> ну само условие уже странное
<teddyp1cker> странно что среда разработки прежде всего для java и написанная на swing требует jdk?
<tagezi> а чем программирование на яве в нетбеанс отличается от программирования на яве в блакноте?)
<teddyp1cker> да не
<teddyp1cker> просто в эклипсе есть хорошая штука
<teddyp1cker> по ctrl-alt-f вызываемая
<teddyp1cker> которая рассталяет отступы и переносы в коде так чтобы это аккуратно выглядело
<teddyp1cker> вот я в нетбинсе такую штуку хочу)
<teddyp1cker> в виде плагина
<teddyp1cker> думал может кто знает такой плагинчик
<tagezi> прикольно.. нужно будет запомнить, когданибу, когда я поставлю себе еклипс (не бай бог конечно), я обязательно нажму )
<teddyp1cker> почему не дай бог качай архив распаковывай
<teddyp1cker> JAVA_HOME укажи
<teddyp1cker> и все
<teddyp1cker> никакого мусора)
<tagezi> а коментарии она умеет раставлять? )
<teddyp1cker> всмысле?
<teddyp1cker> ну для javadoc вроде да
<tagezi> тоесть она не может мне поставить комент навига я эту фигню написал? О_О
<teddyp1cker> ну ты когда например новый класс делаешь там в настройках шаблонов что угодно написать можно
<teddyp1cker> и для метода тоже вроде
<teddyp1cker> хотя не помнб точно давно сидел под эклипсом
<tagezi> а по кнтрл+алт+фы не? неумеет писать?
<teddyp1cker> нет, это только тупо форматирование
<tagezi> блин
<tagezi> нужно плагин дописать
<teddyp1cker> нетбинс точно вот умеет http://i.imgur.com/SQDSJ.png
<teddyp1cker> тычешь alt+enter после чего получишь комменрты для жавадоков http://i.imgur.com/d2sbA.png
<teddyp1cker> steremood слушает кто-нибудь тут?
<teddyp1cker> stereomood
<teddyp1cker> ox лол
<teddyp1cker> alt+shift+f в нетбинс = ctrl+shift+f в эклипс)
<teddyp1cker> вдруг кому-нибудь пригодится)
<teddyp1cker> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=kBNelaiCJZg&vq=hd1080 - и чего все Qt5 ругают?
<[Raiden]> ты первый от кого я слышу, что его кто-то ругает
<teddyp1cker> ну на лорах там всяких
<teddyp1cker> хотя лор это лор)
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: это и в 4.8 можно сделать
<teddyp1cker> частицы тоже?
<teddyp1cker> ну я имею ввиду из qml
<tagezi> а какая разница?
<teddyp1cker> между чем?
<tagezi> графиксцена с легкостью обрабатывает 4000 объектов одновременно
<tagezi> не знаю.. кюмл не програмил, на с++ это делается
<teddyp1cker> Qt5 comes with a fresh particles plugin 'QtQuick.Particles 2.0' which is superior compared to Qt4 particles
<tagezi> хотя я думаю и на кюмл тоже можно сделать нормально...
<tagezi> и твои звёздочки тоже )
<teddyp1cker> то есть раньше ты это в с++ дергал
<teddyp1cker> а теперь вот можешь из qml не вылезать)
<tagezi> угу.. тоже самое говорил МС когда пиарил VBA
<teddyp1cker> ну не это совсем другое
<teddyp1cker> http://www.kdab.com/qml-engine-internals-part-2-bindings/
<teddyp1cker> вернее даже тут - http://www.kdab.com/qml-engine-internals-part-1-qml-file-loading/
<tagezi> teddyp1cker: твои звёзкочки люди писали на джаваскрипт ещё в 2000 году
<tagezi> и вообще много шума не иззачего
<teddyp1cker> джаваскрипт же не мог в 2000 году все это на gpu гонять
<teddyp1cker> я же говорил что не любят qt5)
<tagezi> а нафига для этого гпу?
<teddyp1cker> чтобы ты мог скажем сложные виджеты гонять без лагов
<teddyp1cker> не говоря уже про 4000 обьектов
<tagezi> недокодеры рождают недоидеи
<tagezi> в своё время, в лохматом 1996 году, была космическая леталка
<tagezi> там одновременно на экране было до 2000 трёхмерных объектов
<[Raiden]> qt5 будет ведущим мультиплатформенным тулкитом. я думаю. Независимо от того любите вы его или нет.
<[Raiden]> )
<teddyp1cker> ты понимаешь о чем речь
<teddyp1cker> леталка это круто
<tagezi> угу, и кде его протолкнёт )
<teddyp1cker> а мы тут про графический фремворк говорим
<tagezi> не, это помоему ты не врубаешься
<tagezi> ты говоришь про точечки, которые жрут гпу, и при этом им нужно дофига скрипта
<[Raiden]> кде тоже выйграет от этог орелиза, когда на нем выйдет. некотоыре функции из кделибс совместились или перекочевали в кути. Это будет означать облегчение по весу и ускорение скорее всего.
<teddyp1cker> кстати да
<teddyp1cker> кде щас основательно же перепиливают в этом плане
<teddyp1cker> на кучку микрофреймворкос
<teddyp1cker> модклей
<teddyp1cker> модулей
<[Raiden]> и ещё появятся возможности дописывать ифейс на яве и qml видимо.
<[Raiden]> точнее я так понял по новостям
<teddyp1cker> ээ
<[Raiden]> на js*
<teddyp1cker> ок
<teddyp1cker> а то я уж напугался
<teddyp1cker> у явы ничего кроме fx нету
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIHWayi4wXk
<[Raiden]> teddyp1cker если вернется перекиньте ему линк )
<tagezi> я это видел )
<tagezi> щас попробую записать экран.. мож получиться
<tagezi> покажу что вашь кути творит )))
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-01
<tagezi> всем привет )
<mva> а кто на форуме раздаёт модераторов?
<mva> хотелось бы обратить внимание, что тот mva, который на форуме — это если вдруг и я, то я не имею доступа к этому аккаунту.
<ffx_> привет
<ffx_> вчера поставил самбу
<ffx_> настроил
<ffx_> она работала
<ffx_> на сервере
<ffx_> а сеня включил рабочий комп и она не работает
<ffx_> перезапустил её
<ffx_> все равно не работает
<ffx_> вернее комп её не видит
<ffx_> 0101
<ffx_> меня видно
<andrex> mva: malamut наверно судя по этой теме http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=111545.0
<boris_t> ffx_, wtf "не работает самба" демон не стартует или зайти на ресурс не можешь? в любом случае читай логи.
<ffx_> boris_t: где логи
<ffx_> а ща
<ffx_> lib/util_sock.c:1441(get_peer_addr_internal)
<ffx_> getpeername failed. Error was Transport endpoint is not connected
<ffx_> read_fd_with_timeout: client 0.0.0.0 read error = Connection reset by peer.
<ffx_> включил винс
<boris_t> !calc lib/util_sock.c:1441(get_peer_addr_internal) | ffx_
<boris_t> а блин другой канал)
<ffx_> boris_t: все заработало уже
<ffx_> незнаю надолголи
<boris_t> неа
<VMV> всем привет
<ffx_> boris_t: уверен?
<boris_t> ну закинь на пасту почитаю
<VMV> я тут решил поиграться с гном классик, и наткнулся на пару косяков: guake за панель верхнюю прячется немного, кто-нить знает как исправить?
<VMV> а xchat не являет мне свой значок в "трей"
<VMV> все это на 12.04
<deniska> для старого трея надо апплет добавить
<deniska> область уведомлений
<ffx_> boris_t: че закинуть лог?
<boris_t> да
<VMV> deniska, он что-то не добавляется
<deniska> ну программы, этот трей использующие, надо перезапустить после добавления наверное
<VMV> щас попробую
<ffx_> boris_t: http://pastebin.com/De4GuU44
<VMV> неа, не прокатило...
<deniska> а ты точно его добавил?
<VMV> да, несколько раз
<VMV> но его не видно вообще никак
<deniska> а в хчат не надо эту иконку в трее включать отдельно?
<VMV> все) появился))
<VMV> с позднячком как-то)
<VMV> спасибо)
<VMV> она у меня была включена
<deniska> ну старый трей технически реализован весьма таким образом
<VMV> а guake не знаешь как исправить?
<deniska> он своими усилиями перемещает миниокна-иконки
<VMV> первую строку с текстом он прячет за панель
<deniska> не, не знаю, не пользуюсь
<VMV> мне кажется что это компиз, настройка какая-то...
<VMV> и еще, переключатель рабочих мест выглядит не как раньше) если насроить его на 4 раб стола, а потом переключить мышью стол, то все панели исчезают)
<VMV> только у меня так?)
<VMV> настроить*
<deniska> не знаю, не пользуюсь переключателем
<VMV> хоткеями переключаешь?
<deniska> да
<deniska> я из апплетов использую только меню, иконки-ланчеры, трей и единый апплет уведомлений
<deniska> а, глазки ещё забыл
<VMV> да это я ради интереса и сравнения с прошлым гномом пробовал)
<VMV> ностальжи)
<deniska> http://polarfox.ath.cx/screens/1204desktop.png воть :3
<VMV> внизу awn? удобно?
<deniska> мне ­— да
<VMV> я так понимаю что тут пункт меню "система" никак не добавить?
<pr0mode> всем ку
<VMV> ку
<safinaskar> ку
<andrex> ук
<deniska> VMV: наверное никак, а надо? :3
<VMV> мне было удобно)
<VMV> или просто привык..
<ffx_> boris_t: ты чет зачитался логами
<sharikoff> http://monosnap.com/image/5041eabbe4b00dd4004f38c9/
<andrex> макось глючит)
<sharikoff> авн
<sharikoff> =)
<andrex> тьфу бздя
<andrex> эт я глючу походу
<andrex> вобщем вечер удался)
<markmx> вот он и я, какая счас версия для хромиума актуальна/? ат очота не обновляется он давно
<vladgobelen> markmx: 9999-r1
<andrex> Chromium 18.0.1025.168 Ubuntu 12.04 - в репах, а вот на их ппа фз, походу они решили претормозить с обновами а то версии уже на ipv4 смахивают
<markmx> как то он у меня подозрительно неставибльно пашет... на сайтике которые джикурем отрисоывает картинки через зад, может отрисовать а может нет... думал обновился как то неудачно.. .но версия да, что у андрекса
<vladgobelen> andrex: да ну ты брось.. даже более менее тестовое уже вон 22 версии
<markmx> при этом опера и мозилка - все суперски
<vladgobelen> andrex: а стабильное 21
<andrex> ну яж сказал в репах, а если не обновляют в репах значит смысла нет, ничего там новогоне появилось кроме циферок в версии
<vladgobelen> ну ну
<markmx> ща скачаем и потестим
<markmx> так 23 скачал...оно?
<andrex> хм чую через годик так будет хромиум версии так 2013:0db8:11a3:09d7:1f34:8a2e:07a0:765d а всё таккже подглючивать и кушать рам
<markmx> у меня рама целый заводик, так что норм
<markmx> пусть кушает
<vladgobelen> зато фф няшка.. при 200 вкладках жрет 600мб озу
<teddyp1cker> без расширений?
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: эдблок.. еще чтото.. не помню
<teddyp1cker> а то просто у меня при 15 уже полтора гига
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: ааа.. ну у тебя он видать бинарный
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: бинарный при 50-200 вкладках - 700-1600мб
<markmx> а ты из сырцов видать запускаешь :)
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: кстати, у него еще и отзывчивость хуже
<vladgobelen> попробуй потыкать там правой клавишей мыши и посмотри за сколько менюшка появляется.. При большом количестве вкладок
<shenmue> хм
<shenmue> 200 вкладок?
<teddyp1cker>  ну если там статика без сложного яваскрипта
<teddyp1cker> то наверное и 200 можно)
<teddyp1cker> хотя по мне это слишком
<teddyp1cker> ну да у меня из реп он
<vladgobelen> teddyp1cker: новостные сайты открываешь и тыкаешь интересующие новости.. потом в конце по одной читаешь и закрываешь
<vladgobelen> как раз до 200 и наберется
<shenmue> мне вот просто интересно как он поборол лень что бы их сосчитать
<teddyp1cker> а вкладки уже непомещаются фокс их группирует по сайтам?
<teddyp1cker> без дополнений
<shenmue> вкладки можно и прокручивать
<teddyp1cker> точняк только что проверил
<teddyp1cker> все равно 600 памяти на хотя 100 вкладок - в это уже слабо верится
<shenmue> на хабре последнее смотрели? про космос новость которая. щас скачал буду зырить это чудо
<shenmue> хм... архиватор распаковывает дольше чем качалось... по моему скоро необходимость в архивах вообще пропадет.
<[koshka]> Уоуо
<shenmue> nya
<[koshka]> ^_^
<bosyi> помогите килнуть процес
<bosyi> никак не киллаетьсяя
<markmx> так
<markmx> ка кбы теперь в него флеш встроить
<andrex> усё, я за смертную казнь, тех кто спрашивает и сваливает
<vladgobelen> andrex: +1
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=34715
<teddyp1cker> только учитывая что там надо ioctl свои впихивать
<teddyp1cker> линупс явно будет негодовать
<teddyp1cker> но вообще это клевая новость
<furtivite> http://paste.pro/5157108
<[Raiden]> сегодня все спрашивают и сваливают
<[Raiden]> можно ваще чат не читать
<_d4vid> :)
<[Raiden]> вот кстати пример того как сложное может быть легче или облегчать задачу больше чвчвем простое и легкое. В кде любой кто в стостоянии понять что настрйоки бывают в центре настроек найдет как раскладку поменять
<[Raiden]> *больше чем
<deniska> а любой кто умеет пользоваться линуксом знает про setxkbmap
<deniska> А ведь до сих пор находятся ламеры, у которых указательный палец к мышке прирос :3
<vladgobelen> deniska: а зачем  setxkbmap, если можно быстро и просто средствами системы?
<deniska> setxkbmap это и есть средство системы
<vladgobelen> deniska: ну и зачем мне ее юзать?
<deniska> не хочешь — не используй
<deniska> Но знать о ней надо
<deniska> Так же как например о том, что графика в линуксе рисуется с помощью Xorg, а тулза для настраивания фаервола называется ипстолы (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: И что?
<vladgobelen> deniska: А зачем мне ипстолы?
<deniska> Быть ламером — не повод для гордости, ну.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Ну так зачем?
<deniska> Чтобы хотя бы keywords для гугля знать в случае чего.
<vladgobelen> deniska: о_О так для чего мне фаервол?
 * deniska показал фейспальм и ушёл из чатика
<vladgobelen> deniska: Понятно. Видимо это круто. Типа админом себя считаешь. Ок.
<vladgobelen> deniska: а ничего что кеды setxkbmap и используют?
<vladgobelen> deniska: Удачи в админстве локалхоста ;)
<NoOova> доброй ночи господа
<[Raiden]> 7.04 один скриншот остался http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0901/h_1346524474_9904345_442f3b515b.png
<[Raiden]> ъ
<_d4vid> 5!
<shenmue> А ТЫ ВСЕ кеды кеды
<shenmue> надоело в играх бег по капслоку =(
<shenmue> зачем вообще вообще там опции "постоянный бег"?
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> во ))
<tagezi> всем привет ))
<[Raiden]> Понг.
<[Raiden]> )
<mayday> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<mayday> O_o
<tagezi> mayday: вот так вот :р
<mayday> тест
<ubuntuhelp> mayday, Fail!
<mayday> (
<tagezi> mayday: не нравишься ты ему, наврное )
<mayday> да, наверно всё потому, что убунты нету :)
<tagezi> блин, вроде всё настроил..
#ubuntu-ru 2012-09-02
<tagezi> всем привет
<conan_> Здравия всем. подскажите плз как на убунту сервер 12.04 установить старую версию самбы (а именно 3.0.14)
<shenmue> если такая есть в репах то указать версию
<conan_> а конкретней, я как понял нужно указывать репозитарии старых версий убунты
<conan_> или нет?
<shenmue> man apt-get там где то ключ -version
<shenmue> смотри описание
<conan_>   -v, --version            Show the program version.
<conan_> это какбэ не то
<conan_> спрошу по другому. нашел старые пакеты deb нужный пакет и его зависимости сунул в каталог определённый, можно через dpkg установить пакет так чтобы он из каталога взял зависимости?
<scratchx[x]> как простому пользователю запускать проги из /opt ?
<deniska> /opt/путь/до/программы/программа
<scratchx[x]> да чета пишет нет прав на запись
<deniska> А что за программа и почему она хочет писать куда не следует?
<scratchx[x]> Spiral Knights
<scratchx[x]> поставил ее туда от рута
<scratchx[x]> в репозиториях не нашол
<deniska> хм
<deniska> скорее всего она хочет срāть туда, где установлена
<deniska> поставь куда-нибудь в ~
<scratchx[x]> да это ясно что она хочет туда срать
<scratchx[x]> а че из /opt немо ее юзать
<scratchx[x]> пусть срет туда
<deniska> это неправильный подход для многопользовательской системы
<deniska> в винде начиная с висты программам нельзя в програмфайлс ничего писать
<deniska> можно права сменить на директорию игры в /opt
<deniska> man chmod и chown
<deniska> но я бы поставил в ~
<scratchx[x]> а как удалять потом?
<scratchx[x]> посто папку снести?
<deniska> ну наверное
<deniska> (мне кстати эти спиралкнайтс не понравились, на каждый чих донат хотят)
<deniska> ну и вообще игра какая-то непонятная (:
<scratchx[x]> т.е там бесплатно не поиграешь?
<scratchx[x]> deniska: а ченить наподобие есть?
<deniska> поиграешь, конечно
<deniska> но оно за спуски в данжи хочет супермонетки, число которых в день весьма ограничено
<scratchx[x]> ну так если не плотить какие то ограничения будут?
<deniska> и предлагает купить стопицот супермонеток за доллары
<deniska> ну и я не понял местную экономику, систему крафта и вообще соль игры :3
<deniska> по данжам забавно конечно было побегать, пострелять, помахать мечом
<deniska> но суть опять же — не понял
<scratchx[x]> ясно
<scratchx[x]> просто видос посмарел
<scratchx[x]> вроде красиво, прикольно
<scratchx[x]> deniska: во что можно еще поиграть
<scratchx[x]> всякие дофус и вакфу как то не прикалоли
<scratchx[x]> там пошаговый бой
<deniska> Всмысле ммо?
<scratchx[x]> меня это как то бесит
<scratchx[x]> ну в них да
<deniska> или вообще поиграть?
<deniska> в ммо я не играл давно уже
<scratchx[x]> да и мож вообще что то интересное есть
<deniska> последнее что я пробовал — Order&Chaos на айпадике, лол
<deniska> закончилась трёхмесячная демо-подписка и я забил
<deniska> А сейчас я в один единственный майнкрафт играю (:
<scratchx[x]> да как то поднадоело
<scratchx[x]> тоже играл
<deniska> а ты с модами играл? :3
<scratchx[x]> да был у пацана сервачек с модами
<scratchx[x]> и без модов
<shenmue> о! скоро циамон 1.6 выйдет
<shenmue> особенно это новость касается [Raiden]  =)
<deniska> Я когда этот цинамон ставил в абанту
<deniska> там был поломанный трей
<deniska> и я решил что ну нафуг :3
<shenmue> а он криво ставится кстати если отдельно его ставить. у меня даже так было когда скачал мяту с мэйтом и хотел поставить циамон
<shenmue> http://cinnamon.linuxmint.com/tmp/blog/195/preview.png вроде ня
<deniska> мне почему-то не нравится цинамон
<deniska> ну вообще не нравится (:
<[Raiden]> местячковый проект этот ваш синамон, как и юнити. И оба не являются полными форками гнома. А значит полностью от него зависят. Любое изменение в гноме может коснуться его частичных форков.
<[Raiden]> ну в общем оно может быть ня только по сравнению с гномом , но не более.
<[Raiden]> впонлне возможно что авторы этих проектов цепляются за обломки тонущего корабля. И дощечки на вид у всех разные )
<[Raiden]> хотя время покажет. МОжет быть какие-то из них выживут, и будут ещё долго пудрить мозг юзеру своими вариациями и неодинаковым ифейсом в разных дистрах.
<deniska> [Raiden]: юнити можно пользоваться вообще без гнома
<deniska> оно даже гтк не требует в конечном итоге (:
<vladgobelen> ну дык.. это же просто плагин к компизу
<deniska> а цинамон — уг
<vladgobelen> deniska: кстати, именно убунту доказала первой что Qt требует меньше ресурсов, чем ГТК
<[Raiden]> Мне вчера 1 чел на канале сусеводов сказал что мне повезло что я не видел синамон, т.к. это жалкий закос на кде. Посудите сами, превью заменен на экспо, внижу 1 панель с элементими недоделанными но по своему назначению такие же как в кде.
<deniska> Ээ, ну, не знаю, у меня сейчас только 19% рамы занято
<deniska> так что мне пофиг на ресурсы (:
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: любой форк обречен на это.. разовьется или умрет
<[Raiden]> форки разъединяют и не дают пойти одним путем. Опенсорс для взаимодействия, форки для разъединения.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Они же дают шанс выжить проекту.
<vladgobelen> как например ЛибраОфис или мариядю
<vladgobelen> мариядб*
<deniska> форки — инструмент эволюции
<[Raiden]> они дают шанс выжить новой ветке, новому проекту. А для родителя форк это конкурент, тот кто может закопать
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: а если родитель умирает?
<vladgobelen> как тот же гном
<[Raiden]> если бы родитель умер зла было бы меньше чем когда все ветки живы ) Мы сча получим пользователей умеющих работать в конкретном форке. Одни знают юнити, другие синамон, третьи ГШ, причем могут его воспринять только с набором расширений
<[Raiden]> и т.д.
<deniska> природа уже несколько сотен миллионов лет так работает
<[Raiden]> это всё не облегчает жизнь
<deniska> и всех устраивает
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: С чем именно умеют работать?
<vladgobelen> Тыкать на панель?
<deniska> Что вдруг некоторые бактерии форкнулись в цианобактерий
<vladgobelen> так это несложно везде
<deniska> и появились растения (:
<deniska> или что обезьяны форкнулись в людей (:
<vladgobelen> deniska: Не форкались
<[Raiden]> да, только не на панель, а на разыне панели отличающиеся как повиду, так и по функциям.
<vladgobelen> deniska: Всех создал бог в один момент неизменными
<[Raiden]> если бы давили на одну, было бы ок
<deniska> vladgobelen: это лжеучение сатаны :3
<deniska> который пришёл на землю, превращал воду в вино и другие фокусы показывал
<vladgobelen> deniska: Сатаны не существует. Бог один.
<deniska> и все ему охотно верили
<artus> завязывайте с сим безсмысленным и бесспощадным флудом
<vladgobelen> deniska: Посмотри "Каприку")
<deniska> Унылый сериал, смотрел :3
<vladgobelen> Ну ну)
<andrex> http://ithappens.ru/story/9807 xD
<[Raiden]> я вчера магею например щупал снова. там кде. Мне потребовалось время что бы привыкнуть к разнице между гуи к пакетным менеджерам, но остальное тоже самое как и в любом дистре с кде. Т.е. что бы подойти и начать работать не надо парить мозг. во то
<[Raiden]> чем я говорю ) И саппорт ещё может быт ьодинаковый, потому, что та же панел ьв кде она в любом дистре такая.
<artus> @voice [Raiden]
<artus> [Raiden], хватит уже
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> хватит чего?
<deniska> Я вчера висту поставил например снова. Там кнопка пуск. Мне потребовалось время, чтобы привыкнуть к разнице между ХР и вистой, но остальное тоже самое как в любой винде.
<[Raiden]> почему за кде +в , а за синамон нет?
<artus> разворачивать боевый действия на фронде де
<deniska> Просто подойти и начать работать (:
<artus> а ты как главный подстрекатель)
<artus> [Raiden], зато остальных сразу растрелять :D
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> а первым то не райден начал... правда продолжил потом
<vladgobelen> http://www.securitylab.ru/news/429348.php советую прочитать 4-5 абзацы.. Это эпично
<[Raiden]> если синамон или нити станут полным форком, как мате, я думаю у них будет больше шансов на что-то, что сделает такой проект лидером. Сча же они будут только разделять нишу десктопов среди тех кто недоволен гномом и не более, скорее всего :)
<deniska> у него хайлайт на слова «гном», «юнити» и кде, инфа 100%
<artus> [Raiden], у тебя прям недержание
<deniska> [Raiden]: ты напоминаешь зенитара с ЛОРа
<[Raiden]> у меня недержание про линукс на канале линукс. В чем проблема?
<deniska> только тот агрится на слово убунту (:
<[Raiden]> могу ещё слово убунту добавлять в каждое предложение )
<vladgobelen> artus: deniska: [Raiden]: да ладно вам.. убунту, гном, кде.. фигня все это. Одна ось, функционал не сильно разный. Лучше вон статью смотрите.
<artus> vladgobelen, надыть образ стянусь сей военной ос
<artus> vladgobelen, а кто такие GUI/cfg обученные пользователи ?
<[Raiden]> ну, для меня не одна. допустим, я могу фортунки на стол вывести, а вгноме я могу сначала открыть терминал , потом запустить fortunes и лицезреть текс в консоли. Я например вижу в этом разницу :) А для челвоека котоырй берет комп впервые в руки она ещё
<[Raiden]> больше.
<vladgobelen> artus: это ты где нашел? оО
<artus> второй комент
<[Raiden]> всё, ушел линк читать
<deniska> [Raiden]: человек который берёт комп в руки в первые вообще не знает что такое фортунес :3
<artus> deniska, хватит подкармливать, он же не успокоитцо
<vladgobelen> artus: Это явно человек не в себе..
<deniska> в мире вообще много нехорошего
<[Raiden]> deniska: верно, но зайдя в ифейс где это предусмотрено он увидит. А в гноме может и через 5 лет не узнать.
<deniska> ВИнтернетеКтоТоНеПрав.пнг
<deniska> Например С++
<deniska> Худший язык который можно было бы придумать используется для разработки немаленькой доли ПО
<vladgobelen> artus: внедрять в учебный процесс полученную технику не будут до тех пор, пока на всех компьютерах не будет установлена операционная система Windows.
<vladgobelen> artus: Однако на сегодняшний день ни районные ни областной бюджеты не располагают свободными средствами для приобретения лицензий
<vladgobelen> ну не эпично ли?
<artus> vladgobelen, все зависит от того кто будет все это настраивать )
<vladgobelen> artus: Правда для меня сюрприз почему китай занимается благотворительностью на Украине оО
<[Raiden]> не не маленькой, а основнйо доли, включая виндвос и софт под неё. Иногда какие-то клоны си\си++ заются но пофакту  большая часть ос  и прикладного софта на этом языке.
<deniska> [Raiden]: во-первых никогда не пиши C/C++
<vladgobelen> artus: Знаешь, а вот настраивать - это вообще не проблема.
<deniska> Это два _разных_ языка
<artus> deniska, во вторых - ваще не пиши :D
<vladgobelen> artus: Начиная от тех же "продвинутых школьников", заканчивая местными ячейками ЛУГ
<deniska> хе
<vladgobelen> artus: Все бы сделали и бесплатно. Им 16 тысяч компов подарили.. а они
<[Raiden]> во первых я тебя не буду слушать. ты новомодынй кодер-скриптер если вообще кодер. А я как конечный юзер тормозное по которое пишется за 5 минут не люблю.
<[Raiden]> )
<deniska> большинство тормозного ПО написано на том же с++
<deniska> так что не показатель
<vladgobelen> artus: Я вот гарантирую. У них будет второй ступор. Когда они снесут ту ось и начнут ставить винду, а она не потянет железо.
<deniska> Эти компьютеры вообще х86?
<vladgobelen> хз
<artus> vladgobelen, да пусть делают че хотят, всеравно в коморках желез пылитцо будет
<deniska> и вообще
<deniska> нормальные школы заказывают аймаки (:
<vladgobelen> "Kylin до сих пор воспринимается многими как клон FreeBSD, однако, по всей видимости, начиная с версии 3.0 в этой системе используется ядро Linux." мда....
<vladgobelen> deniska: Дада.. и ставят на них винхр
<deniska> ну а почему бы и нет?
<deniska> qbasic на маке запустить труднее
<andrex> нормальные школы сидлят на 486 и ждут денег от министерств
<deniska> ведь мало кто знает волшебное слово dosbox (:
<vladgobelen> Короче, это как и МСВС перепиленный РХЕЛ
<vladgobelen> Чую и офис чтото форкнутое
<deniska> у китайцев был какой-то принципиально свой офис
<deniska> у меня давным давно на шиндошсе стоял по приколу
<deniska> причём вроде не связанный никак с опенофисом
<[Raiden]> 486 старый комп - это факт. На него надо ставить старый дистр или новй с пометкой фор олд компутерс. Вот и всё. Современный же софт и де  должны ориентироваться на железо в рамках +-3года или максимум5. Больше не думаю что надо.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Современный софт потянет комп 10-12летней давности
<deniska> кстати, у меня на семилетнем компе бодро бегает хакинтош (:
<[Raiden]> потянет, спору нет. Но , выборочно и не всегда и не очень быстро. И это естественно. Любо апгрейд, либо юз старых\легки версий - вот естественных и правильных пути ) Кричать что тормозит есть смысл когда это баг и только.
<[Raiden]> это 2 естественных*
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Можно и новых
<[Raiden]> ещё можно ругать когда ресурсы программ сильно зашкаливают за производительность\ресурсы мидл компа )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: 100мГц и 64мб озу. Вполне потянет современную ОС и современный софт
<[Raiden]> а как насчет поредактивровать хд видео в h264?
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elive
<andrex> да ничего вин 311 и 6 офис или вабще дос nc и лексикон какой нить, либо старые ybrc cbcntvs yf 2.4 ведре либо старее и ненадо мозг ломать как запустить какойнить вин хп
<[Raiden]> или обработать фотку с мыльницы которые уже до 16мп доросли?
<vladgobelen> По внешним эффектам даже кеды отдыхают
<andrex> никс системы на*
<deniska> хм
<vladgobelen> Советую скачать лайв и попробовать хотя бы в виртуалке. Это реально шедевр.. жалко что на дебиане только
<vladgobelen> я так и не смог настроить как они
<artus> [Raiden], и запитать от бп комп, сидя где нить во льдах в яранге, но так чтоб сутки работал, и перещитать траэкторию полета частиц при ядернов взрыве, тя вообще попускает хоть когда нить?
<artus> vladgobelen, воо, спс за линк
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Ну некрофилия — это плохо
<[Raiden]> это шедевр для тех у кого старые компы + в этом придется решать задачи текущего времени и пускать либре офис 2012 года, фаерфокс и т.д. Либо урезать себя ещё как-то. Т.е. установка такой легкой среды это только начало неудобств.
<deniska> зачем сидеть на 100 мгц, когда можно на 2500 мгц? (:
<[Raiden]> )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: artus: deniska: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCJ8QDfA95U
<vladgobelen> хотя тут видео "замыленное".. лучше самому пробовать..
<artus> [Raiden], Т.е. установка такой легкой среды это только начало неудобств. ты упоролся окончательно?
<deniska> а елив — наркоманский дистр с наркоманской средой и наркоманской политикой в плане выпрашивания донейтов (:
<[Raiden]> artus: установка такой среды предполагает что компуте рстарый, я считаю. И это действие обычн опроисходит вместо апгрейда. )
<[Raiden]> на новый какой смысл
<deniska> Ну смысл в том, что традиционные среды — неудобные какашки
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: с какого перепугу?
<deniska> А не в какой-то там мифической экономии ресурсов
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Куча народа сидит на авесам или что-то вроде: опенбокс+тинт2
<artus> [Raiden], что значит какой смысл? какой смысл ставить кеды если система настраиваетцо 1н раз и все, и больше крутилки ненужны
<[Raiden]> artus: я имел в виду компутер из требований на википедии.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: и не потому что оно легкое, а потому что удобно
<artus> [Raiden], у тя степень тролизма уже просто зашкаливает, завязывай
<deniska> artus: кдешники каждый день настраивают систему (:
<artus> deniska, грибы же )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: А елайв вообще не рассчитан на старые компы. Просто он нормально сделан, что потянет и их тоже
<deniska> Кдешники запускают конфигурялку лишь для того, чтобы её заскриншотить и хвастаться перед остальными (:
<[Raiden]> в чем тролизм? я вру что фф будет тормозить или свежие версии офиса? или даныне в современных форматах будет тяжело обрабатывать? В чем мой троллинг?
<vladgobelen> deniska: +
<artus> [Raiden], где оно будет тормозить?
<vladgobelen> deniska: гы.. я помню видео снимал какие там функции прикольные, хотя сам кажется 99% не использовал)
<deniska> КДЕшники все хвастаются мифической настраиваемостью, а как не посмотришь, у каждого дефолт дефолтом
<[Raiden]> artus: в википедии минимальные и рекомендуемые требования написаны.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кстати, я тестировал елайв на 64мб озу с последним фф. Не тормозило
<deniska> даже эту убогую светлую тему не меняют (:
<[Raiden]> если ты ваще по линку ходил
<artus> [Raiden], кого вообще волнуют твои рассуждения что что-то гдето будет тормозить, и покупауйте новый комп с кедами
<vladgobelen> deniska: темы в кде меняются с каждым релизом
<[Raiden]> не знаю. Но почему-то тебя это волнует больше других )
<[Raiden]> я личн оне отвечаю на текст котоырй меня не волнует
<artus> [Raiden], наверно потому что каждый раз как ты заходиш , ты разводиш срач
<deniska> vladgobelen: ояхз, она в целом не изменилась начиная с KDE4.0≠KDE4
<[Raiden]> artus: каждый раз когда я захожу ты начинаеш ькоментировать меня и обсуждать.
<[Raiden]> что офттопик
<artus> [Raiden], ок, за срач буду отправлять на отдых без коментариев) договорилсь :)
<vladgobelen> deniska: http://www.valar.ru/gallery/0912/2313.png
<vladgobelen> deniska: Она меняется с каждым релизом. А кде4=kde4.7+ официально
<[Raiden]> deniska: ты пишешь ерунду. Она не мифическая, а самая высокая по палате и реальная, без каких-либо мифов.
<[Raiden]> миф нельзя проверить
<[Raiden]> артус каждую мою фразу приписывает к кде ) хотя вроде говорили уже про производительность, языки и старые компы )
<[Raiden]> Хотя я не против.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Он еще довольно терпелив. Меня тут забанили на год за вопрос про убунту вообще. Ну, про модель ноута и как с ним сработается убунту. А ты столько холиварил и еще живой.
<andrex> надо просто ник на кде сменить чтоб было похоже на то, хотя обычно артус обвиняет в срачике
<[Raiden]> artus: я как раз против установки кде на старые компы. Я писал выше что туда надо ставить. Правильный путь принять то , что возможны лаги и делать разумный выбор. Либ ов сторону софта, либо в сторону железа.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: КДЕ летает на нетбуках с 1гб озу
<artus> [Raiden], вот давай ты против будеш на канале кед, ага?
<Karloss> во во, это какие же СТАРЫЕ должны быть компы
<vladgobelen> Karloss: [23:05:38] <+[Raiden]> 486 старый комп - это факт.
<[Raiden]> на нетбуках лагает и вин7 стартер, а их с ней продают. И что? Во первых во всех обзорах сказан очто атом тормоз и вы это знали. А во вторых это НЕТбук. Сетевой бук. чат, браузер запустил ,прочитал , написал и всй
<[Raiden]> всё
<artus> а неттоп че, сетевой топ ? )))
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Кде заточена под нетбуки и не тормозит. В этом и разница.
<[Raiden]> не поверишь )
<Karloss> vladgobelen: 486 ? - здесь не поспориш....а фото есть этого динозавра?
<andrex> 0_0
<vladgobelen> Karloss: ну, это не мои слова.. я перепостил
<[Raiden]> «Неттоп» образованно от «InterNET» и «deskTOP» (c) википедия.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Нетбук это бренд. Сейчас он используется именно как бренд и не имеет отношения к изначальному значению
<[Raiden]> может быть, но класс процессоров не сильно вырос. Или даже если ххочешЬ, остался на том же уровне, т.к. за это время другие компьютеры ускорились тоже.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: И что?
<[Raiden]> да в общем ничего, просто это обьясняет лаги
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Так нету лагов.
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Скорее всего ты используешь не те ОС или же не умеешь ими пользоваться.
<[Raiden]> ну верно, я про то и говорю.
<[Raiden]> можно выбрать старое или легкое что не будет лагать. А ставит ькде или вин7  и говорить что оно тормозит - это КО
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Ты еще раз перечитай выше.
<[Raiden]> [16:16:07] [vladgobelen][Raiden]: КДЕ летает на нетбуках с 1гб озу
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Зачем ставить старое или вин7 и жить с тормозами, если можно поставить современное и жить без тормозов? То же КДЕ, к примеру
<[Raiden]> а.. летает.
<[Raiden]> не так прочел ) нападки артуса заставляют нервничать.
<artus> [Raiden], магний пей))
<[Raiden]> я чесно говоря сомневаюсь. Но если т ытак пишешь, то фиг с ним.
<[Raiden]> пусть летает )
<vladgobelen> [Raiden]: Мало того, оно еще и удобное для нетбуков. Так как там два вида плазмы: обычная и под нетбуки конкретно
<[Raiden]> ну с этим согласен
<artus> vladgobelen, вопрос теперяче к тебе, причем тут плазмы, нетбуки и кеды?)))
<[Raiden]> в кде ест ьплазма-нетбук, а кде это 1 из де которое ест ьв убунте. наверное самое популярное после юнити. Юнити популярн от.к. идёт по умолчанию. Увязал с топиком ))
<vladgobelen> artus: Просто ответил.
<artus> [Raiden], хлипковато увязал, развязываетцо на раз)
 * [Raiden] спрятался на всякий
<artus> vladgobelen, ты почему бабушку пинал? все пиналя и я пинал
<vladgobelen> artus: ))
<[Raiden]> юзер кстате как парус на ветру. Мрк говорил гном - стал омного гномеров. Сказал что надо юнити , полно приверженцев юнити и т.д.
<[Raiden]> это косвено может значить, что то, что по дефолту очень важно.
<andrex> ну во сновном дефолт и пилят в первую очередь, а всё остальное потом, а что то так вообще не поддерживают просто пакеты штопают
<shenmue> эээ... щас 8 часов что ли? оО
<[Raiden]> 16.35
<[Raiden]> у нас
<shenmue> чот меня задолбало что время скачет... на оффтопике тоже
<andrex> а всё потому что 2 оси на 1 пк
<shenmue> неть =)
<andrex> в виндах помоему часовые пояса досих пор нормально не почанили
<shenmue> хотя верно в принципе. на отдельном харде оффтопик.
<mihail> товарищи ,  подскажите  ктото устанавливал матсдаи 8  на виртуалку ?
<shenmue> да
<mihail> ubuntu + virtualbox?
<andrex> угу, + тормоза
<shenmue> какие то проблемы с вб или убунтой?
<shenmue> [Raiden] хотел поставить юнити а в итоге сменил тему на циамоне =)))
<mihail> у меня почему-то  даже утсановка не начинаеться
<shenmue> установка чего?
<andrex> винды походу
<mihail> windows 8 на виртуалке
<andrex> go #windows
<shenmue> енто к ним =)
<mihail> но я же виртуалку под убунтой запускаю :)
<vladgobelen> shenmue: andrex: представляете он спросит там: Как поставить онтопик на виртуалку в линуксе?
<vladgobelen> Угадайте куда его пошлют
<shenmue> в #virtualbox
<andrex> ну у него же не вбокс не работает, а винда неставится
<mihail> может ктото сталкивался , подскажите в чем проблема
<shenmue> либо не подключил загрузочный образ либо вб не поддерживает вин8 либо дуй к девелоперам винды
<mihail> спс   )) познавательно )
<mihail> виртуалбокс  есть тип ос windows 8 .  Образ поключен началное синее коно грузитьс  и потом  ошибка
<shenmue> ошибка вб или гстевой ос?
<mihail> гостевой ос
<shenmue> ну и вот тебе ответ
<andrex> ага и аппаратную виртуализацию воткнуть
<shenmue> vladgobelen он он на канале винды винду оффтопиком будет называть ? =)))
<vladgobelen> shenmue: онтопиком
<shenmue> выкрутился
<mihail> я не спорю , что я не там спрашиваю , но может ктото сталкивался
 * shenmue кушает апельсинку
<andrex> да они его не поймут и пошлют по дальше, знаем мы как у них поддержка работает
<andrex> mihail: аппаратную виртуализацию включил?
<shenmue> mihail ну чего не понятно? либо гуглим ошибку либо ман по вин8+вб
<andrex> в боксе
<mihail> нет , виртуалбокс  только поставил , ключил 2д и 3д ускорение больше ничего не включал
<shenmue> мм а зачем тебе оно в вб?
<andrex> vt x и прочее тож надо
<andrex> хотя если есть они там, а то может и просто комп не поддерживать
<mihail> vt x это в системе  3 вкладка?
<mihail> если да  то  она у меня серая  , видимо не поддерживаеться
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ну значит не судьба
<andrex> и на сам комп наверно тоже не встанет 8ка
<mihail> а без него винда ни как?
<shenmue> http://goo.gl/IzXtb
<andrex> ну у меня без включения этих 2х не вставала вроде. при загрузке сразу ошибки сыпались
<mihail> сама система ставилась на комп работала норм
<shenmue> mihail выше ссылка тебю
<mihail> а вот по поводу ошибок да, и сейчас выдает   что апаратное ускорение не доступно
<mihail> вообщем не судьба :(
<mihail> ну ладно спасибо за помощь)
<mihail> у вас тут хоть адекватно , не  то что  в арч супорте
<shenmue> гг
<vladgobelen> mihail: везду будет адекватно, если сравнивать с арч-супортом
<vladgobelen> везде*
<shenmue> я даже не удивился (=
<mihail> почему?)
<mihail> зато у них там бот чата веселый )) если слова не правильно пишешь , он матами кроет весь канал )))
<andrex> мда, точно арч само неадекватность
<andrex> всмысле суппорт их
<andrex> злойское зло
<mihail> ахаха
<mihail> не сам дистр ниче так
<mihail> но вот с русскоязычной помощью там пичаль...
<vladgobelen> mihail: andrex: Там "революция" была. Забанили всех адекватных админов и власть захватили очень и очень неадекватные личности. Вот уже год как
 * andrex решил посмотреть что там да как)
<andrex> ща тож забанют(
<mihail> я когда только с убунты 10.04 слез , поставил арч , зашел на их канал , немного пообщался , сказал что с убунты слез , сразу бан словил)
<vladgobelen> mihail: Я зашел туда и даже не написал ни одной буквы. Просто час посмотрел и получил бан за присутствие
<artus> @kick и ты со своей вендой и арчем тут не в тему
<artus> @kick mihail и ты со своей вендой и арчем тут не в тему
<shenmue> а я томат
<andrex> незнал
<shenmue> эх... блич я досмотрел... чот еще?
<[Raiden]> превью файлов в архиве прям в фм, без распаковки http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/12/0902/h_1346591528_7144701_6141728117.png
<shenmue> как он тебе без распоковки превью покажет?
<[Raiden]> это оборот речи. когда смотрят вкино в инете говорят что без скачки
<artus> shenmue, это такие отмазки )
<[Raiden]> это значит что не надо делать распаковку или запуска акр или файл-роллер
<[Raiden]> арк
<tagezi> да, он сам запускается ))
<trancecore> Скажите, 12.04 можно пользоваться или такая же сырая как релизнулась?
<tagezi> первый раз вижу Райдена с плюсиком )
<shenmue> хм... превью - это мини изображение содержимого файла. сжатый файл не возможно отобразить ибо вместо файла есть архив в ктором есть табллица сжатия и сжатое содержимое
<andrex> ну я не первый, и что?
<shenmue> в итоге либо работает распоковшик в фоне либо thumbы видим
<tagezi> trancecore: мне она нравиться.. почти не глючит, почти настраивать не надо ))
<andrex> trancecore: не неюзабелна, можеш не юзать, эт при том что я её с беты юзаю и критических люков не видел досих пор
<trancecore> Как мнения расходятся
<andrex> ну я к тому что, глюки у ней могут быть из за железа которое у тебя, и их может не быть у других, либо ещё по каким то факторам, так как даже на ланчпаде просматриваябагрепорты замечаю что многих косяков нет у меня хотя у когото
<andrex> есть
<trancecore> Ну понятно, надо самому попробовать
<trancecore> Спс
<[Raiden]> shenmue: сжатый файл невозможно отобразить - а jpeg и png не слышал?
<[Raiden]> естессн онадо уметь работать с этим алгоритмом.
<[Raiden]> и естессно распаковать
<[Raiden]> не требуетяс распаковки = не требуется действий юзера для распаковки
<[Raiden]> очевидно же
<[Raiden]> ускорять ещё можно. получат например только список и если его параметры те же. вес, дата ,имя, отображать уже заготовленное превью
<[Raiden]> а для списка распаковка не нужна
<[Raiden]> полная
<tagezi> "А вы и есть за меня будете?" (с)
<tagezi> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9VKVBN4SpR4
<tagezi> интересно, почему такое может вообще происходить
<[Raiden]> tagezi: есть это не раньше 10.0
<[Raiden]> )
<[Raiden]> кто-нить понял что на видео происходит?
<tagezi> на видеоя собираю один и тотже проект много раз
<tagezi> и получаю разный результат
<tagezi> могу код скинуть и лог который выходит )
<[Raiden]> не, не мне.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну это понятно ))) ты только восхвалять кути и кде можешь )
<[Raiden]> ну я восхваляю конкретные продукты, т.к. превосходящих аналогов вроде как нету. А вот твоя программа на это пока не претендует.
<[Raiden]> ))
<[Raiden]> может ты конечн ои баг нашел. Я не в курсе
<tagezi> я не про программу, я про кути
<tagezi> и почему он меняет int знаковый на безнаковый сам посебе, причем инода, когда ему захочеться
<Karloss> [Raiden]: а что за виджет вместо панели задач у тебя?
<deniska> tagezi: потому что С — это минное поле
<[Raiden]> icon-only task manager , добавляешь на панель, дефолтный удаляешь.
<deniska> а С++ — заасфальтированная дорога поверх этого поля :3
<[Raiden]> tagezi: на форуме вроде была ветка для пишущих и ещё на linuxforum.ru
<tagezi> [Raiden], deniska: спасибо, помогло )))
<tagezi> хотя смысла эту не вижу ни какого
<[Raiden]> ))
<tagezi> а насчет форума, нужно посмотреть ветку, что-то я все вопросыпо qt, вроде только в общей ветке видел
<jillsmitt> боже мой, вам надо книгу издать по мотивам топика
<jillsmitt> добрый вечер, канал поддержки
<andrex> уже. пишем прям в данный момент
<andrex> с 2006 года))
<sftp> где можно прочитать черновик?
<andrex> мы сразу в чистовик пишем
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> !logs
<ubuntuhelp> Логи канала #ubuntu-ru можно найти на http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ или http://logs.ubuntu.ru
<jillsmitt> у меня вопрос есть: как мне панель задач открепить от левой части экрана и прикрепить к нижней части?
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: ты чего войснутый?
<[Raiden]> про кде зачастил...
<shenmue> =)
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: за это войсят?
<jillsmitt> ц ц ц
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: это можно сделать , но не официально и могут быть глюки с отображением даша
<[Raiden]> сча может найду
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: было бы неплохо
<sftp> [Raiden]: привет кстати. ты всё ещё тут?
<andrex> у нас и не за такое войсят
<jillsmitt> я ведь всегда смогу задать вопросы по поводу исправления этих глюков тут
<[Raiden]> я всегда был тут (с)
<sftp> но... зачем?
<jillsmitt> andrex: фашизм продолжается?
<[Raiden]> jillsmitt: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=171694.0
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: замечательно, я сейчас прочитаю топик и у меня следующий вопрос
<jillsmitt> как мне породить вторую панель, идентичную верхней
<andrex> jillsmitt: ну какбе люди не могут просто без пинков нормально себя вести в чате, соблюдать тематику. Поэтому единственный вариант
<jillsmitt> только пристыкованную к левой части экрана
<jillsmitt> и на нее чтобы можно было разместить переключатель раскладки клавиатуры и кое-какие программы из главного меню
<[Raiden]> либо никак, либо перейти на де где количество панелей , расположение и их толщиша - настраиваются мышкой
<[Raiden]> хотя...
<sftp> andrex: а что, если вопрос поставить иначе... скажем, так: "_нужно_ ли вообще постоянно и неуклонно следовать тематике?"
<[Raiden]> можешь поискать сторонние панели, их ест ьнесколько
<jillsmitt> это можно одновременно с круговым переключением рабочих областей использовать будет?
<jillsmitt> чтобы на каждой рабочей области был разный набор этих панелей сторонних?
<jillsmitt> чтобы знать стоит ли искать
<sftp> andrex: почему ты не отвечаешь?.. это меня печалит
<[Raiden]> в теории, благодаря тому  , что юнити на основе компиза, можно и так. У компиза (как и в кде) есть правила для окон типа  позиции, размера и на каком столе запускать. Н окак именн оя не сча не скажу.
<[Raiden]> я тут ем, это мешает печатать и ещё во все тяжкие 5х07
<[Raiden]> )
<jillsmitt> что-то мне кажется, что проще перетащить виджеты в кедах, чем ковырять эту фигню
<sftp> jillsmitt: а не кажется ли тебе, что проще установить кде и не мучаться? :)
<sftp> ыы
<jillsmitt> лол
<[Raiden]> да, правда в кде панели будут всетаки на каждом столе. Это единсвенный плазмойд который как бы общий.
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: чего слышно про gtk3 и будущие релизы убунты?
<[Raiden]> Ну, текущие релизы уже на гтк3 и так всё и останется.
<[Raiden]> гтк3 вообще как тулкит отличная вещь. У меня как юзера только претензии к софту. Например темы могут настраиваться через цсс, но только руками. Нету гуи который реализует процесс настройки. и т.д.
<jillsmitt> я не люблю этот тулкит потому что он нерационально расходует место
<sftp> qt как тулкит гораздо лучше. документирован детальнее и написан человечнее
<jillsmitt> по мне так tcl/tk круче
<[Raiden]> )
<sftp> да. gitk как пример. отлично выглядит и удобен
<jillsmitt> надеюсь однажды увидеть lts убунты на с DE на основе tcl/tk
<sftp> хыхыхы
<[Raiden]> я 1 время писал на тикле скрипты для бота и после некоторого знания баш и основ программирования  это было довольно просто. Жаль не получает развития язык. Его вроде отцы основатели гну закопали. Там была тема типа...
<[Raiden]> зачем нужен тикль , если есть лисп
<sftp> но лисп-то крут, спору нет...
<jillsmitt> [Raiden]: тем не менее многим еще далеко до уровня tcl
<[Raiden]> сча он наверное уже и не нужен, питоны там, руби...
<[Raiden]> мб
<jillsmitt> он просто менее популярен
<[Raiden]> а вот tk уже устарел. Страшн овыглядит
<sftp> [Raiden]: вот не надо. нормально выглядит. и лаконично
<[Raiden]> )
<sftp> уж лучше, чем unity - это точно
<[Raiden]> !Raiden
<ubuntuhelp> "[Raiden] - фанатик" (C) artus, skai
<[Raiden]> я за такие речи тут прозвище получил )
<sftp> !sftp
<ubuntuhelp> sshfs - самый лёгкий и быстрый способ получить доступ к файловой системе Linux-хоста. Просто установите openssh-server на удаленный сервер и в адресной строке наутилуса перейдите по адресу sftp://username@remotehost (Ctrl+L - открыть adress bar)
<sftp> ыы
<jillsmitt> !jillsmitt
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='jillsmitt'
<jillsmitt> вот именно
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/tips/info/1451.shtml - вот способ получения доступа к фс в 1 строку
<[Raiden]> :)
<jillsmitt> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1858/a33445
<sftp> но это же очевидно, что sftp круче
 * jillsmitt посмотрел на дропбокс...
 * jillsmitt вспомнил мгушников
<shenmue> чоат скучна
<deniska> shenmue: сейчас всё будет
<deniska> [Raiden]: даже гном3 удобнее, чем кде :3
<deniska> Не говоря уже про более совершенные среды вроде Unity
<shenmue> о=)
<andrex> не буди райдена
<deniska> Хм
<deniska> Завтра снова в школу
<deniska> точнее ввузь
<shenmue> deniska щас он тебе такое наговорит что сам в это поверишь =)
<andrex> скорее он проигнорит, покрайней мере яб так зделал
<deniska> andrex: да он агрится даже если речь вообще не про кде
<andrex> ну не всегда
<andrex> он ща просто возмёт и забанет, тебя авансом
<andrex> и
<[Raiden]> может быть. У нас разное понятие о совершенсве.
<[Raiden]> стве*
<andrex> эх, райден не опровдал моих надежд, почти
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> ну а значит, стало скучно, пошел я искать что посмотреть дальше
<[Raiden]> с похожим на мой вариант понимания людей становится больше. Многие стали пробовать кто раньше ругал. Прошлые гномеры делятся на две части. Те кто сразу не принял новый гном и те кто постепенно отходят от первог овау эффекта и понимают что им д
<[Raiden]> али )
<[Raiden]> теперь наверное оправдал )
<shenmue> мне гш не нравится. по мне удобнее намного панель с меню
<ubuntuz> привет всем
<ubuntuz> в общем поставил убунту и при разметке закосячил с точокй монтирования и указад dread теперь при загрузке ссылается что дисковод не готов или отсувствует и нажать M для ручного чтегото либо S чтобы пропустить .как устранить сей косяк кто подскажет?
<ubuntuz> нажимаю М появляется командная строка что в ней делать ума не приложу
<shenmue> какой такой dread7
<andrex> ошибку напиши как она там есть?
<ubuntuz> в общем хотел отдельный 500 гиговый диск отдать под dread а видимо совпало с названием дисковода либо хз
<ubuntuz>  дисковод не готов или отсувствует
<ubuntuz> и 2 варианта либо s либо m
<ubuntuz> с пропустить а м врчную
<ubuntuz> при м появляется ком строка на весь экран
<ubuntuz> ну как терминал на весь экран
<andrex> ну походу ты в точке монтирования указал диск который перестал существовать по какимто причинам после перезагрузке, к примеру ты указал монтирование для сдрома либо флешки, а после ребута её его извлёк, правь fstab вобщем
<andrex> точнее точку монтирования для диска
<ubuntuz> а зачем он при загрузке дёргает дисковод?
<ubuntuz> ну пишет что дисковод не готов или отсувствует
<andrex> а ну грузился с флешки она была sda диск стал cdb а другой диск sdc дисковвод sdd ты указал для sdb естественно после удаления флешки всё вирнулось на круги своя и дисковвод стал sdb
<andrex> вот и вывод, юзать лучше id устройства
<ubuntuz> fstab.d
<ubuntuz> во тока какая папка есть
<andrex>  /etc/fstab
<ubuntuz> fstab.d
<ubuntuz> больше нету
<ubuntuz> причём папка пустая
<andrex> млин, нажми s когда просит, загрузится и правь
<ubuntuz> я каждый раз нажимаю s
<ubuntuz> grub.d
<ubuntuz> depmod.d
<andrex> млин тгда грузись с лифки и правь, я вообще не понимаю что ты там натворил
<ubuntuz> чудеса блин
<andrex> почему после s не продолжает загрузку и почему в etc какаято фигня
<ubuntuz> ты скажи команды какие нада всё покажет
<ubuntuz> я просто не шарю как ты
<andrex> у тебя после s графика грузится либо строка приветствия появляется где логин парольнадо ввести?
<ubuntuz> до пароля
<ubuntuz> а во кароче нашол фстаб он ниже был
<andrex> мдя)
<ubuntuz> внутренности если инетесны могу выложыть
<andrex> мне нет
<Sergey_IT> получится "колбаса ливерная"
<andrex> правь тот диск которому ты точку указывал как sdx на uid
<ubuntuz> эт где?фстабе?
<[Raiden]> что мешало повторить установку по челвоечески сразу?
<andrex> UUID=7defce6a-0e58-4e09-b0de-ee14c7fe62ae /boot           ext3 notail          0       1
<andrex> к примеру
<ubuntuz> эта фигня началась после 2 включения=( когда я уже понаставил программ
<deniska> [Raiden]: переустановить?
<deniska> Сразу вижно кдешника (:
<[Raiden]> а почему нет ) Как раз времени вашего разговора хватило бы
<ubuntuz> http://paste.pro/5157171
<ubuntuz> больше чем уверен тут пару букв исправить и усё
<ubuntuz> чем переставлять потом оп5 проги искать=)
<deniska> [Raiden]: про фстаб надо знать
<deniska> это же основы
<andrex>  /dread )))
<deniska> на третьем занятии по юниксу должны были рассказать
<andrex> /media/dread уж тогды
<deniska> andrex: да почему бы и нет?
<ubuntuz> хде косяк то?
<andrex> ubuntuz: товаристч, вы ссзб однако
<[Raiden]> я знаю, но предпочел бы не знать. Эт может основы для техподдержки или админа. А для юзера основы это как документ создать или видео перекодить
<deniska> andrex: Учитывая то, что /usr изначально был пользовательской директорией, о чём вообще речь? (:
<deniska> просто у бородатых изобретателей юникса кончилось место в /bin и они создали в хомяке /usr/bin
<deniska> примерно та же самая история с точкафайлами
<deniska> из-за бага в ls, который пропускал не только . и .., но и всё, что начинается с точки, эти файлы вдруг стали везде считать скрытыми
<[Raiden]> ))
<ubuntuz> ну и чо делать то? хде там косяк?
<ubuntuz> он там стопудово
<deniska> да нет никакого косяка
<deniska> хм
<andrex> а кто её таам создал то в / эту папку то? я про dread
<deniska> andrex: наверное пользователь, а что? :3
<deniska> в / нельзя создавать папки? (:
<ubuntuz> при создании разделов попутал и создал такую точку монтирования
<[Raiden]> баг в лс видимо назывался, чувак, ты -a забыл дописать
<andrex> ubuntuz: ты папку то эту в / создал?
<deniska> [Raiden]: нет, это был именно баг в самых первых ls на древних юниксах
<ubuntuz> нет отдельно поход
<deniska> [Raiden]: который внесли из-за лени
<deniska> программист думал «какой дурак будет начинать имя файла с точки?»
<deniska> и сэкономил на паре строчек кода
<deniska> отфильтровав . и .. с помощью проверки первого символа на точку
<deniska> Не знаю насколько соответствует действительности байка про /usr, но с точкафайлами всё так и было
<ubuntuz> хотя она есть в /
<deniska> Роб Пайк недавно в гуглоплюсе писал
<ubuntuz> в общем поход папку dread он на неё думает что это дисковод.....
<andrex> ubuntuz: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/ на пасту
<andrex> ну да, убег
<ubuntuz> http://paste.pro/5157173
<ubuntuz> как убрать эту зависимость?
<ubuntuz> попытки монтирования папки dread
<deniska> удалить из fstab запись про dread
<ubuntuz> а что должно быть? или тупо убрать эту строку?
<deniska> ubuntuz: закомментируй к примеру
<deniska> # вроде
<ubuntuz> ок спасибо ща попробую
<andrex> да он походу какойто левый внешний примонтировал так как в ls -l я невижу вот этого уида UUID=bf311a04-abcc-4c1a-83cc-f5f93a91a46b /dread хотя в фстаб он есть
<andrex> в принципе почти тоже самое что я в начале говорил, обшибся человек когда флешка была воткнута
<ubuntuz> fstab.save
<ubuntuz> есть ещё такой
<ubuntuz> ставл убунту с флэшки
<[Raiden]> угу, смещается всё. Я любл юс сд ставить
<ubuntuz> fstab.save
<ubuntuz> с эти что делать?
<andrex> заменить на это d98b4ab7-d5b8-495a-9f96-6454de0e7a73
<[Raiden]> ничего. это резервная копия. какая-то программа вносила изменения
<andrex> я что и думать за всех должен чтоли)
<ubuntuz> так закоментить или изменить на новое?
<andrex> второе
<ubuntuz> # /dread was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<ubuntuz> UUID=d98b4ab7-d5b8-495a-9f96-6454de0e7a73 /dread          ext4    defaults
<ubuntuz> вот так?
<andrex> угу
<ubuntuz> СПАСИБО
<[Raiden]> а что там у тебя на сда1?
<andrex> да флешка походу была))
<ubuntuz> 1abc36c4-dc58-4571-8187-431f60e60531
<[Raiden]> ок, а что на d98b4ab7-d5b8-495a-9f96-6454de0e7a73?
<[Raiden]> зачем это монтировать в дред?
<ubuntuz> сдб 1
<ubuntuz> поход ваще удалить эту запись надо
<andrex> угу он сам смаунтит
<andrex> если надо будет
<[Raiden]> да, закоменти пока не разберешся зачем тебе это надо
<ubuntuz> или с сэйфа опять потянет?
<[Raiden]> нет
<andrex> темболее в /
<ubuntuz> defaults        0       2
<ubuntuz> эту строку ниже тоже коментить?
<andrex> да это одна строка просто перенесена
<[Raiden]> это скрее всего 1 строка, она переносится почему-то в твоем редакторе. Места видимо мало
<ubuntuz> ясн
<[Raiden]> но для верности можешь тоже #поставить ))
<andrex> расширь на весь экран и увидиш что одна
<ubuntuz> а точно
<andrex> при условии что разрешение хотябы 1024 на 768
<ubuntuz> экономлю место на экране для ирц=)))
<[Raiden]> часто можно настроить что бы непереносило
<[Raiden]> обычно такая опция есть
<ubuntuz> понятна
<andrex> не я к примеру люблю когда текст кончается в пределах видимой области страници в текстовых редакторах
<andrex> лучше переносится пущай, если непонятно 1 строка или несколько то можно просто нумерацию строк включить
<ubuntuz> пора ребут
<ubuntuz> попробывать
<ubuntuz> всем кто помог ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО всё супер
<shenmue> незачто
<andrex> ещё бы, впредь будеш проверять, какому диску точку мантирования даеш
<ubuntuz> да чота ступил
<ubuntuz> каюсь грешный=)
<[Raiden]> грабли повышают опыт
<[Raiden]> )
<ubuntuz> это точно
<ubuntuz> я сматрю в новой версии наконецто пропала полоса в видео
<ubuntuz> с видео нвидиа
<ubuntuz> в старой как только не боролся нифига не получилось победить
<[Raiden]> угу, меня тоже доставала. Хотя иногда лечилось всинком
<ubuntuz> мне это не помогло=(
<ubuntuz> из за этого соскачил на 7
<ubuntuz> причём во всех браузерах как будто видюха при смерти ппц
<ubuntuz> ой блин видеопрогах
<andrex> вы о чем, какая полоска, нет никакой полоски и небыло, у меня)))
<ubuntuz> радеон поди?
<andrex> я както не любитель красных
<ubuntuz> или фх 5200?
<andrex> gtx 560 ti
<ubuntuz> повезло
<ubuntuz> видимо
<[Raiden]> новичек!
<[Raiden]> )
<andrex> [Raiden]: ubuntuz :p
<[Raiden]> в общем известынй баг нвидии, по nvidia tearung гуглится
<[Raiden]> ing*
<ubuntuz> да реально что ток ане пробывал ваще ничо не помогло
<ubuntuz> и кампиз и так и сяк
<ubuntuz> и дрова всякие разные
<ubuntuz> и проги для просмотра видео
<ubuntuz> и переставлял на разные видеовыходы
<andrex> а до 560 той было gf4
<ubuntuz> ПОФИГ
<ubuntuz> даже стыдно стало вроде и убунту а видео показывает как на теле года 1920
<ubuntuz> телеке*
<shenmue> хм... впервые слышу об этом
 * andrex тока ща осознал как долго не апгрейдил комп
<ubuntuz> =)
<andrex> ubuntuz: не капси
<ubuntuz> 1 раз тока
<andrex> нет уже 2
<ubuntuz> выразил своё чувство
<ubuntuz> ну первый раз то спасибо чтобы было видно
<ubuntuz> очень сильно был благодарен
<Sergey_IT> andrex, а зачем апгрейдить, если работает
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: привет )
<tagezi> у меня к те вопрос )
<ubuntuz>  andrex смысл такую видюху брать если в игры не играешь?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, ку
<andrex> Sergey_IT: да уже както всё медленно стало козатся, особенно как с работы прийдеш
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ты когда с GraphicsView пытался запустить, ты говорил у тебя глюк какойто был, в чем заключался?
<andrex> ubuntuz: какую, gf4 то? оно с 2000 годов я на ней в мафию играл)
<ubuntuz> нее я про новую
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qV1cMT70FCQ - 5
<ubuntuz> или она с новым системником была?
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не все отрисовывалось
<andrex> ubuntuz: нет я комы целиком никогда не беру, просто из за паралелизации
<andrex> взял у меня их 2 штуки
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: я вроде доканал его, он мне нормально (почти показывает график
<ubuntuz> дык в 2008 году то поди агп то была а ща то пси
<tagezi> и очень шустро работает
<andrex> quda там и прочее
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, так я 4 года назад пробовал, сейчас уже новые версии
<andrex> ubuntuz: а кто скозал что я в 2008 обновл, это было в том году
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: а) я думал сейчас
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: у меня алгоритм немного как-то не правилбно составлен.. и опыта не хватает, чуть чуть, все баги от этого
<ubuntuz> понятна
<andrex> да и на этой видяже и не поиграеш то сильно, памяти под современные игрульки то уже маловато, всего гиг
<andrex> х*
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с опытом пройдет )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: проверим )
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: лан, прости что дёрнул
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, не за что
<[Raiden]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLDjmgWZcEQ&feature=related
<andrex> хм, нормально так придумали
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-26
<DimDim> \join samba
<mva> товарищи, а кто подскажет ядерный keycode кнопки eject?
<tagezi> эт что такое?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на ноутах бывает FN+
<andrex> да млин ему скан конд нужен
<tagezi> это называеться eject? )
<andrex> скан код кнопки eject ) чтобы выплюнуть девайс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/kbd/scancodes-6.html
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или тут производитель клавы поизвращался
<mva> JohnDoe_71Rus: Не совсем
<mva> мне как раз нужно обратное
<mva> то, что надо назначить сканкоду
<mva> и что-то оно никак не гуглится
<mva> выгуглилось это: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?PHPSESSID=j2cddih7d3lr9dcsv3kp7cfoq2&topic=23352.msg161915#msg161915
<mva> но не пододит
<mva> ибо кейкодов там нету, а только переменные :-\
<andrex> исходники ведра рыть поди надо)
<DimDim> всем привет!
<tagezi> привет, коль не шутишь )
<DimDim> не шучу) ) )
<DimDim> кто может помочь инфой о миграции с microsoft AD на samba4
<tagezi> эм.. а что тебе не извесно АД или самба?
<andrex> mva, может getkeycodes заюзать оно показывает скан код и hex значение, если поможет)
<fjern> Добрый день. Есть здесь добрые люди, которые могут помочь с подключением роутера?
<fjern> роутер Asus RT-N10e, Wireless-N150
<Michael72> По XUL здесь задают вопросы?
<andrex> Michael72, /j #xml
<mva> andrex: не поможет
<mva> сканкод-то у меня есть
<mva> ядро его говорт
<mva> мне нао знать что на этот сканкод назначить
<andrex> а всмысле тебе сигналы ядра нужны которые вызываются сканкодами, или типа того...
<andrex> mva, ты там чето программиш чтоль)
<mva> нет
<mva> я купил ноут и хочу заставить его работать
<[Raiden]> Многие приложения переведены на использование глобального меню и единой заголовочной строки (header bar), при которых заголовок окна приложения и меню отображаются в области верхней панели.
<[Raiden]> Гном 3.10 пошел по пути Юнити
<mva> макоси
<[Raiden]> mva: В макоси вроде нету кнопки развернуть на окне вообще
<[Raiden]> В плане меню в  общем-то да )
<mva> есть там и максимизировать и минимизировать и закрыть
<[Raiden]> Я даже был бы рад такому функционалу, если он был опциональным. Как в кде например.
<mva> как и ввенде и во всяких юниксоDE
<mva> алсо, гном-то, так-то, вообще по пути венды пошёл
<[Raiden]> mva: Не совсем. Там зелёная кнопка расширяет окно что бы оптимально или частично вписать то что в нём
<[Raiden]> а ресайза на весь экран там нет
<[Raiden]> Только руками за угол окна
<[Raiden]> В общем вписывать заголовок в верхнюю панель - это всётаки фишка от каноникал
<mva> хм
<mva> раньше было на весь экран
<mva> ещё в 10.4-10.5
<JohnDoe_71Rus> раньше разрешение в экранах было меньше
<[Raiden]> mva: Насчет винды частично согласен ) Кстати об этом можно даже  в википедии прочитать. там есть немного про Коливаса и ег овпечатления от строения виндовс .
<[Raiden]> В целом не так важно это всё. Все нормальные люди берут у соседа удачные и неудачные идеи тоже. Если считают что они ок )
<[Raiden]> в кде5 наверняка будет какой-нибудь плазмойд-панель с header bar, только это будет по желанию.
<mva> кстати
<mva> [Raiden]: у меня тут в KDE с определённого времени перестали работать хоткеи в русской раскладке
<mva> не знаешь как починить?
<[Raiden]> mva: Не знаю, у меня почему-то работают. Но я сталкивался с федорщиками у которых не пашет ctrl c\v
<[Raiden]> Так что баг похоже есть, но как лечится не знаю. Попробуй под чистым юзером.
<mva> да вот C-S-C, в консоли вроде как работает
<mva> не вставляет по C-S-V, правда :)
<mva> лол
<mva> в русской раскладке C-S-C отправляется как ^C
<[Raiden]> НАпиши на форум в раздел про кде ) А я если попадётся решение   - крикну, но врятли буду искать пока у меня не проявится )
<[Raiden]> Убёг часов на несколько
<[Raiden]> 18.2 мегапикселя это какое разрешение?
<AlexGluck> 4к на 4к
<AlexGluck> ой тупанул
<andrex> 5184*3456
<andrex> примерно
<[Raiden]> ну ок
<andrex> это без 0,2
<[Raiden]> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/9485817 - там шот с фуллскрином , он может быть интересен владельцам юнити которые не собираются на нём зацикливаться.
<[Raiden]> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0827/h_1377547639_4343266_bc3fa8632e.png табсинема в действии
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-27
<DimDim> всем привет
<DimDim> кто знает как в ubuntu создать виртуальный интерфейс для virtualbox
<UNIm95> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37751
<UNIm95> Ну это совсем хана гному
<andrex> DimDim, man interfaces
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг.
<tagezi> всем утра
<only_you> гном и гтк давно пора закопать
<only_you> а впрочем, оно и само весьма успешно замозакапівается
<JohnDoe_71Rus> при установке с miniISO есть возможность выбора архитектуры?
<andrex> нет
<nF0rc3r> Есть e-mail клиенты не считая Evilution и thunderburd , которые умеют читать HTML ?
<andrex> сам такой, прочтай и напиши правильно)
<nF0rc3r> ну бывает )
<andrex> geary mail
<nF0rc3r> geary mail совсем уж лысый какой -то
<nF0rc3r> никаких настроек
<only_you> kmail
<nF0rc3r> и как вообще в него добавить сервак с pop3 ?
<andrex> а чаго тама ещё надо, настроил акаунт и все все остльное сервер делает)
<nF0rc3r> Чем узнать какие проги в данный момент имеют активное сетевое подключение ?
<andrex> man netstat
<andrex> tcpdump
<andrex> lsof
<andrex> wireshark
<oles__> hi
<[Raiden]> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=37751
<andrex> баян
<tagezi> да это уже в 6 часов утра было баяном
<[Raiden]> http://storage4.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0827/h_1377622703_4532395_d4864b1f00.jpeg
<viktorminator> привет народ
<viktorminator> подскажите пожалуйста зе бест сборку убунту
<viktorminator> ну кому какая нравится?
<[Raiden]> viktorminator: все по своему ужасны
<[Raiden]> )
<viktorminator> может скачать с оф сервера последнюю да доставить что нужно?
<AlexGluck> хороший вариант
<AlexGluck> попробуй вдруг поможет
<l-ectrik> ))
<l-ectrik> Идеальный вариант
<AlexGluck> :-D
<viktorminator> =)))
<[Raiden]> последний мод котоырй я видел - netrunner , там кде , но дефолт перелопачен так, что привыкшим к классике будет неудобно и ужасно.
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/QVjVEl
<andrex> даисборкивсякиеставитепотомнеприхдитемолпоставилубунтусгорелкомп)
<[Raiden]> tagezi: кто это? :)
 * andrex пошел искать пробелы
<tagezi> Представители санитарного контроля в Китае объявили план «Перехват» по поимке полутора миллионов тараканов, сбежавших из специального питомника:
<tagezi> таракан значит )
<andrex> тараканов в кавычках)
<tagezi> вот как они сечас рванут ставить убунту вебест сборку )
<tagezi> а про интеграцию приложений с гномом все читали?
<tagezi> на омгубуту было вчера ещё
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/BoJYP2
<andrex> да про гном последне время не интересно читать
<andrex> поломали изверги няшку
<tagezi> читать интересно как раз
<tagezi> While other projects are busy making hay with mobile interfaces, GNOME have tasked themselves with creating a set of tightly integrated applications that provide ‘important functionality to the GNOME experience’.
<andrex> неа
<tagezi> Пока другие проекты заняты созданием сена (наживой :) ) с мобильными интерфейсами, Гном...
<tagezi> стихи же )
<andrex> он чет последне время какойто тормозной стал
<tagezi> ну, я уже фиг зняет сколько времени с ним не контактирую ) но статья красиво расписывает..
<tagezi> типа у них теперь будет интегрированый нормальный календарь и интегрированые гугл карты и опенмапы )
<tagezi> и вид под iOS
<tagezi>  =))
<[Raiden]> Эх, а я карты от яндекса предпочитаю.
<andrex> одни под вин другие под иось куды кактитсо этот мир)
<andrex> на стандартизацию плюют и всякие ненужные штуки прибивают
<tagezi> эм.. кто позволил андрексу выспаться.. чо он тут разбурчался? )
<[Raiden]> Есть в них некоторая похожесть на бумажные карты к которым я привык и на территории РФ некоторые неочевидные дороги.
<[Raiden]> прорисованы
<tagezi> ну, на нормальные бумажные карты они ваще не похожи
<tagezi> да и дороги они бы лучше очевидные наносили как нужно
<andrex> мир кстать чет нифига не дает производительности) ну думаю и второе как его тоже небудет еще одна заплатка для иксов)
<andrex> это которые в обьезд осфальта?
<tagezi> очевидные - это типа М10 )
<andrex> очевидные, это скорее жд
<tagezi> мы тут вначале лета по яндекс картам на шашлыки ездили.. они реально достали
<andrex> еще с гланасом каким нить поди)
<tagezi> не, айфоны вроде без гланаса
<andrex> да фз эти яфоны
<AlexGluck> 4й с глонасом вроде
<tagezi> я не помню какой у неё.. 4s вроде
<andrex> фифифи надо 6й уже покупать же)
<tagezi> andrex: я их не покупаю.. их тесть дарит, когда ему надоедают
<tagezi> ваще тупая штука, каждый вечер заряжать нужно
<tagezi> у меня старый телефон неделями держит, новый купили, каждые три дня нужно зарядать.. так не удобно (
<[Raiden]> обычн оновые телефоны, если юзать так же как старый, то держатся нормально. Мой андройд с 1500мач максимум вытягивал 7-8 дней.
<[Raiden]> несколько звонков за это время было и несколько раз время смотрел - в таком режиме.
<tagezi> ну у меня нокия для финского номера куплена, она 3 дня держит.. не знаю..мож что там доп включино.. но вроде я отключал всё
<tagezi> айфоны, пока свежии, с выключеным всем что только можно держат 2 дня
<[Raiden]> кстати самый долгоиграющий котоырй у меня был - как раз нокиа. Е52. Иногда заряжал 2 раза в месяц. Когда не был нужен как  смарт.
<[Raiden]> И ещё довелось поюзать самсунг за 800рублей, тоже ок ) до 2 недел ьпротянуть может )
<[Raiden]> А андройды -в общем сильно зависит от того как юзать. Самое короткое сажал за пол дня, самое длинное 7-8 дней.
<[Raiden]> в обзорах кстати любят говорить про 2 дня юза. В общем редкий смарт в полной нагрузке может столько пережить ) Если только какие-нить монстры типа highscreen boost
<valsinats> [Raiden]: ubuntu edge?
<[Raiden]> valsinats: Сомнительно. Их ещё даже не выпустили )
<valsinats> [Raiden]: я думал тема edge...
<[Raiden]> Да нет, оффтопим
<valsinats> А про edge? Он когда-н. появиться?
<[Raiden]> это тоже сомнительно. Если говорить о том что уже есть, то это прошивки  с убунту тач для гугл нексуса.
<[Raiden]> Мне каноникал не платит, поэтому я бы рекомендовал нексусы без утача.
<[Raiden]> хехе
<andrex> фига се токены в ценах взлетели
<andrex> стоил 900 стал 1500)
<tagezi> andrex: токены?
<[Raiden]> новые билеты типа ммм?
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> эм.. а чего это завтра закрывают тестирование мира?
<tagezi> 29 августа замораживают добавление новвоведений
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/b0GpFN
<tagezi> или у меня уже крыша от этого английского едет? )
<SergeyIT> переходи на финский
<tagezi> SergeyIT: в следующем году )
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-28
<artus> ping
<ubuntuhelp> artus, Понг понг понг...
<FFalcon> Доброго дня! интересует при подключени флешки - по ID раздела выполнения скрипта sh. Подскажите куда копать?
<andrex> ls find cat grep awk
<tagezi> всем привет )
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<[Raiden]> акой есть хороший\известынй магазин торгующий серыми телефонами?
<[Raiden]> с самовывозом до кучи.
<andrex> китай
<andrex> а вобще незнаю, ну кроме китая
<[Raiden]> Ой. Я не в то окн овопрос отправил
<andrex> ща накажу)
<[Raiden]> Не, китай не катит. Даже на сероту тут гарантию дают и не надо 2 недели+ ждать
<tagezi> как это серыми телефонами?
<tagezi> это типа как соевое мясо.. вроде мяясо, выглядит как мясо, пахнет как мясо, но жрать не возможно? )
<[Raiden]> нет, немного иначе.
<[Raiden]> Это 100% тот же телефон для другого региона и без оплаты ростеста. Который иногда бывает х2
<[Raiden]> ну т.е. это тоже самое что купить за границей + надбавка за то что уже привезли.
<tagezi> эм.. а в каком регионе телефон стоит дешевле?
<[Raiden]> а соя это соя...
<[Raiden]> В любом который не российский.
<[Raiden]> Но чаще дешевле всего в сша.
<tagezi> кстати заграницей дороже, если покупать не серый телефон )
<tagezi> примерно на 5-10%
<tagezi> по европе покрайне мере
<tagezi> а нокиа, например, ваще штампует везде одно и тоже.. по языкам видно )
<[Raiden]> а я выше не говорил что есть програмные отличия.
<[Raiden]> я говорил про цену и ростест
<[Raiden]> единсвенное, в можелях прописывают регион, который детектят всякие фирменные утилиты типа самсунг киес.
<tagezi> это знаешь.. я когда в магазине работал снаряги для туризма, к нам пришли куртки мембранные (это те что дышат и не промакают), так вот.. по реально низким ценам, но навороченой фирмы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы тут прикинули, после того как яблоко в россии магазины открыло. Яндекс маркет сразу же выдал цены на тот же девайс но дешевле. и не надо в питер или мск ехать :)
<[Raiden]> Но он меняется програмно. В случае самсунг не сложно. И реально мало что даёт
<tagezi> естественно мы тогда на слюну изошлись все и понакупали себе..
<[Raiden]> А вот экономию денег даёт реальную.
<tagezi> а потом переплювались..
<tagezi> нам говорили что это с тогоже завода но не через дилера, а оказался просто китайский подвал
<tagezi> вот тебе и серая продукция.. я такой в магазинах видел навалом потом, работал научился отличать... выглядит один в один зачастую, если тонкостей не знаешь не отличишь...
<tagezi> если не знаешь как должно работать, то тоже ничего не поъймешь.. а вот если ты понимаешь, то реально понимаешь что хрень
<tagezi> самое противное, что в росии даже оф дилеры иногда подвал в оф магазинах продают (
<tagezi> что такое: уход параметров при последовательных обращениях к магнитному запоминающему элементу? о_О
<[Raiden]> размагнитилось?
<[Raiden]> не знаю
<tagezi> не.. так переводят walk down.. но я по русски тоже не понимаю этой фразы.. даже представить не могу что это значит )
<[Raiden]> а это фраза или часть?
<[Raiden]> каков контекст? )
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Прогулка вниз , нет?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ну, можно так использовать, но не совсем правильно, я думаю... ну если только в переносном значении, типа в ад )))
<tagezi> http://www.multitran.ru/c/M.exe?l1=1&l2=2&s=walk+down
<[Raiden]> В инглише контекст важен. Если это не описание девайса или его работы, то это точно не
<[Raiden]> уход параметров при последовательных обращениях к магнитному запоминающему элементу
<tagezi> [Raiden]: ты не понял.. меня не перевод интерисует, первести я перевёл.. меня интересует фраза " уход параметров при последовательных обращениях к магнитному запоминающему элементу" )
<[Raiden]> а..
<[Raiden]> tagezi:
<[Raiden]> это значит изменение параметров.
<tagezi> ну, да.. так хоть представить можно
<[Raiden]> под влиянием каки-либ офакторов
<[Raiden]> отклонение
<tagezi> ты откуда копипастишь? )
<[Raiden]> С гугла из разных статей. Но я ещё был слесарем инструментальщиком и там слово уход тоже используется иногда )
<[Raiden]> когда речь идёт о микронах или обработке поверхности
<[Raiden]> в общем о точности
<tagezi> ну у слесарей и токарей ушло - это брак, нужно править
<tagezi> лан, пойду на велике покатаюсь, развеюсь.. а то инглишь в голову не лезет уже (
<karamba> привет!
<andrex> tagezi|uehal, куда это ты уехал а ну обратно
 * andrex записал в блокнотик пристрелить karamba
<[koshka]> Опапа
<andrex> опа
<[koshka]> Че как тут?
<andrex> тихо мертво, хорошо)
<[koshka]> Нууу да
<[koshka]> Норм
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> andrex: в магазин нужно было, для велосипеда купить инструмент
<tagezi> вообще, тут класно ездить по городу, везде велодорожки, автомобили через пересечение их с дорогой пропускают.. лафа
<andrex> tagezi, токен это hasp ключ, для подписи документов, предоставления лицензий либо доступа на сайты без пароля по ключу
<andrex> итд
<[Raiden]> как в цианогене делать скриншоты? самсунговский хоум+ повер вроде не пашет.
<andrex> опять ошибся?
<[Raiden]> теперь специально
<aleksei`> всем ку
<tagezi> ку
<tagezi> andrex: а кто их выдаёт?
<tagezi> http://goo.gl/LNK1xz
<andrex> rutoken.ru etoken.ru вроде так и ещё какято организма с 1с которая работает а сертификаты уже безопасники дают
<Unitfree> Привет всем! Есть кто на месте?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> andrex: ну вот.. а может он чо интересное бы сказал, а?
<Unitfree> Какой вариант адекватней, если меня больше удовлетворяет функциональность программ под KDE, но нравится интерфейс гнома (или точнее юнити) от Qt использую, в основном программы типа Гимп и Инкскэйп?
<Unitfree> От КДЕ нравятся работа с файлами - менеджеры Крусайдер, Конкьерор, DigiCam и пакет Kontact.
<Unitfree> Так что же лучше, ставить Убунту и доустанавливать вышеназванные пакеты, или на Кубунту доустанавливать Гимп, Инкскэйп?
<Unitfree> И вообще для художника какой более логичный вариант?
<tagezi> andrex: да, ты был прав
<Unitfree> tagezi: (((
<tagezi> Unitfree: тебе нравиться вид юнити? ты все темы в кде пересмотрел?
<tagezi> Unitfree: что знасит, из qt ты узаешь только... ? весь кде это одно сплошное qt
<tagezi> и ваще, вы художники такой, у вас то шторки слишком зелёные, то унитаз слишком белый.. кто вас знает что для вас лучше
<Unitfree> )) Внешний вид по большому счёту не столь важен. приятная мелочь, не более.
<Unitfree> "весь кде это одно сплошное qt" Всмысле, лишних пакетов тащить не будет если тот же Гимп установить на кеды?
<tagezi> гимп - это гтк+
<Unitfree> Йолки палки, извиняюсь, именно это и имел ввиду.
<tagezi> конечно притащит.. но тебе то какое дело? ты хочешь зависимости менять? так тебе тогда не художником а прогером нужно быть
<tagezi> ты уж реши, что тебе нужненее.. работать или санки возить
<tagezi> Unitfree: у меня стоит гимп, я напряга не испытываю от того что он стоит, и в ужасе ночью не просыпаюсь.. "может его удалить?" )
<andrex> да можеш и то и то юзать разници ноль кроме движка ифейса
<tagezi> ты про Inkscape?
<andrex> дамаю пару сотен метров лишних либ гтк или qt погоды не попортят
<andrex> у
<andrex> tagezi, я вобще, а инструменты это уже дело вкуса впринципе также как и среда графическая
<Unitfree> Ну, у меня типа хобби такое - немотивированно в системе ковыряться ))
<Unitfree> Для конкретной работы - Корел, но в последнее время нахожу, что практически любую задачу возможно решить на Инкскейпе. Ну и философия... это тебе не винда мастдайная.
<Unitfree>  Одним словом, тащить пакеты с гтк на qt или наоборот - ничего кроме места не расходуется лишнего? В плане стабильности всей системы это не как не влияет? Не конфликтуют библиотеки?
<andrex> SergeyIT, бу
<SergeyIT> ку
<andrex> Unitfree, неконфликтует, может конфликтовать если гном и кде юзать, ито мало вероятно
<Unitfree> Не будут ли работать родные ГТК-шные программы в своём родном окружении работать быстрее?
<tagezi> нет
<andrex> если и будут думаю ты незаметиш разници
<tagezi> Unitfree: в кде с гтк+ могут быть проблеммы если ты пользуешь какуюнибудь тестовыю сборку.. там отдельно нужно будет настроить вид для гтк+ приложений, но обычно это редко
<tagezi> а вдруг унего хобби замечать разницу? )
<Unitfree> )) Ок. Спасибо, развеяли мои духовные сомнения. Теперь спать буду крепко!
<tagezi> пустырник
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ку )
<Unitfree> А чо мне теперь делать О_о !?!?!? ))))) В том смысле, что программ куча стоит, устанавливал Убунту.
<Unitfree> Теперь лучше с нуля кубунту закатать или просто кде поставить, юнити удалить?
<Unitfree> Или вообще Дебиан ставить и его обустраивать?
<Unitfree> Последний вариант я пока вряд ли осилю.
<andrex> потренеруйся ка на кошках сначала
<andrex> поставь виртуалку и там эксперементируй
<andrex> чтоб не так обидно было
<Unitfree> да не, не обидно, для работы настольный комп, тренеруюсь на ноуте жены)))
<tagezi> kjk
<tagezi> лол
<tagezi> правильно.. ей всёравно в чем с падружками в контакте трещать )
<andrex> жираф большей ему видней
<tagezi> Unitfree: поставь с нуля кубунту.. она почище будет.. там чуть допилишь её под себя и всё
<andrex> тогда уж дебиан
<tagezi> да, уму райден помогать будет
<andrex> может быть
<Unitfree> На дебиан ставишь КДЕ и нужные программы и всё? Каких то специальных библиотек доустанавливать не надо?
<tagezi> во началось
<tagezi> ставь кубунту
<Unitfree> ))) так всё таки надо?
<tagezi> а то щас будет.. а где взять флешь, а почему там либа не та
<Unitfree> не, с мелочами типа ылеша резберусь ))
<tagezi> Unitfree: тогда разници нет.. берёшь диск дебиана с кде уже и ставишь
<tagezi> и нинада ничего доставлять
<andrex> ну если пофиг на кривости в зависимостях то кубуту убунту и другую бунту
<[Raiden]> Unitfree: не надо, кде есть в репах дебиана. Древний только обычно
<tagezi> нафига ему репы? пусть сразу ставить с образа кде.. у них есть типа кубунты, только дебиан
<andrex> ппц я половины плееров даж не видел не то что пробывать) http://softhelp.org.ua/?p=3390
<tagezi> у них там 5 дисков вроде, с разными раб столами
<[Raiden]> не, у дебиан 1 установхик.
<[Raiden]> щ*
<[Raiden]> Есть правда моды с разными де
<tagezi> и как это тогда я ставлю всегда с образа кде сразу? )
<[Raiden]> Mepis , Sidux и т.д.
<[Raiden]> Ты ставиш кубунту
<andrex> там несколько де на диске просто тама полный двд и нет ливки
<[Raiden]> да, или так
<tagezi> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1189760/8b79a0d3
<[Raiden]> Так вообещ везде. В том же опенсусе )  Если не считать лайв версий и убунты.
<[Raiden]> tagezi: чего-то я такое первый раз вижу )
<andrex> в бубунту везде ливки распаковываются на диск и потом настраиваются за исключением альтернейта и нетинстала
<[Raiden]> неофиц версия мб
<tagezi> ну да, дебиану делать нечего больше, как только не оф версии распространять
<tagezi> и то что ты первый раз видишь - это не значит что этого нет
<andrex> да фз я последний раз полный образ качал когда 5 дебиан был еще актуален)
<tagezi> там есть двд.. и есть сд.. двд помоему штук 5 или 6, а сд там штук 12, помоему
<tagezi> или чото где-то так
<tagezi> andrex: плееры боту в помощь ) часто вроде приходят спрашивают кто лучше из плееров
<andrex> @search аудио плеер
<ubuntuhelp> (search <word>) -- Searches for <word> in the current configuration variables.
<andrex> тьфу
<andrex> !search аудио плеер
<ubuntuhelp> Found: mpd, iriver, ubuntustudio-also, xine, players, 3gp, audacious, totem, amarok, ape2flac
<Unitfree> andrex: почти все пробовал, DeadBeef и FoobNix наиболее достойные экспонаты имхо. всеядные в форматах, лёгкие, и главное .cue корректно понимают.
<Unitfree> [Raiden]: чем отличаются Cd-образы, помимо битности:
<Unitfree> http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<andrex> !players
<ubuntuhelp> Аудио (Ogg, MP3, ...) плееры: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome), Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE). Видео-плееры: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine. См. также !codecs.
<[Raiden]> Unitfree: ну платформы разные и всё. первый диск установочный, на других всякий хлам коотырй в сети скачать можно с репов
<[Raiden]> и всё
<andrex> да тут и так навалом
<[Raiden]> ну и версий дебиана одновременно несколько
<tagezi> [Raiden]: спешел фо ю http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/7.1.0/i386/iso-cd/
<[Raiden]> tagezi: Хм, значит замутили лайв с кде, я не знал )
<[Raiden]> ну ок, я рад.
<tagezi> поповоду лайва я не знаю.. никогда не пробывал грузиться с диска
<tagezi> а загрузить систему так можно было давно, ещё лет 8 назад, вроде.. покрайне мере я помню когда только начинал балаваться
<tagezi> не, лайва нет там (
<[Raiden]> ну понятно. Всёравно для меня новость чот у них не 1 установочный диск.
<[Raiden]> точнее два, гуи и нетинсталл
<Unitfree> tagezi: О, спасибо!
<Unitfree> debian-7.1.0-i386-kde-CD-1.iso    2013-06-15 23:56  648M
<Unitfree> это как раз с предустановленными кедами?
<tagezi> и они оба поддерживают установку для опытных пользователей и для чайников, когда почти всё автоматом
<tagezi> Unitfree: эм.. кде на другом канале )
<tagezi> дебиан*
<[Raiden]> Я могу сказать почему я считаю кубунты неплохим дистром. В целом исключительно из-за ппа. Если бы не это , то я бы уже свалил на опенсусе. А так получается капельку, но удобней, за счет того , что тоже формируются сборки текущего кде и того что кр
<[Raiden]> айне редко надо самому что-то собирать.
<tagezi> Unitfree: а если очень нравиться гемороиться, то читай книгу по утановке.. у дебиана она каждые пол года обновляеться, там куча советов по всему чему только можно представить
<[Raiden]> ну и свежесть софта более-менее приемлемая. За пол года он не успевает сильно устареть )
<Unitfree> Спасибо ребяты! Пойду морочиться.
<tagezi> только последняя редакция только на английском вышла =)
<tagezi> [Raiden]: разве опенсусе нет репов?
<tagezi> там же есть источники пакетов.. просто у них палитика другая с добавлением туда, наверное
<[Raiden]> есть, и билдсервис есть типа ппа и даже легче в освоении. Но реально софта меньше и собирать надо чаще. Мне покрайней мере сразу пришлось собирать несколько модулей для гимпа котоыре тут просто идут в пакете  gimp-plugins-registry
<tagezi> на лаунчпад ты можешь что угодно впихнуть, в том числе и не работающий пакет, и ломающий систему и просто вирусню какуенибудь, и система его сожрёт и будет раздавать
<[Raiden]> Кому-то может и не придётся - смотря какие задачи.
<[Raiden]> это верно. и на билдсервисе так же. Там даже можно мои пакеты найти котоыре я сделал года 2 назад )
<[Raiden]> и никто особо не проверял что я там сделал
<[Raiden]> т.е. риск или вопрос доверия тут существует.
<tagezi> мне политика дебиана нравиться по обношению с пакетами.. есть критическое число ошибок изи за которого они не ставят пакет
<tagezi> тоже самое кде у них старое не потому что оно старое, а они медленно собирают, а потому что оно медленно становиться стабильным
<tagezi> и когда оно стало наконец стабильным, они его добавляют в репы
<tagezi> ну всмысле сначало в тест, потом в стабл
<andrex> у дебиана тама целый фейс контроль stable testing unstable experimental
<tagezi> ну да
<only_you> kubuntu весьма не плоха, не увидел явніх минусов перед opensuse
<only_you> а пакетов таки больше
<SergeyIT> сусе - это стандарт, или как?
<only_you> говорят, что для kde, таки еталон
<tagezi> only_you: он ушёл уже
<only_you> да я потом увидел)
<tagezi> у дебиана до сих пор есть установка в текстовом режиме )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: кстати, на ланчпаде помоему есть функция сборки пакета для суси... я особо не разбирался, но видел краем глаза
<[Raiden]> ну может быть. Наоборот точно есть.
<tagezi> не, я не про переделку пакета, я про то что там когда собираешь из исходников в чистой среде можно делать под разные убунты, которые поддерживаються, под деб, и проде под сусю
<[Raiden]> нужен кто-то типа Сталина только в опенсорсе. Что бы пришел и сказал: все юзаем совместимые пути и пакеты, кто против пройдите к стене.
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> тогда это не будет опенсорс
<tagezi> философия свобод будет нарушина
<only_you> не нужно так
<only_you> такие ОС уже есть
<only_you> зачем нам вторая макось
<[Raiden]> макоси нет официально для писи )
<tagezi> потому что у них есть сталин который решил что писи -это не современно )
<[Raiden]> )
<only_you> x86 не современно
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-29
<GeorgeTorwell> suka blat
<qasd_> Привет.Извините, что не совсем по теме. Подскажите, что означает "front" в команде   ffmpeg  alsa -i front ...  ? Это алиас к звуковому устройству? К какому? Кто разбирает эти алиасы? Сама программа ffmpeg или она передаёт этот алиас драйверу alsa?
<qasd_> Как мне найти устройство "микрофон" для передачи его в качестве параметра в ffmpeg?
<andrex> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i hw:0,2 так
<andrex> ffmpeg -help man ffmpeg чтоб узнать что за что отвечает
<qasd_> <andrex> Спасибо . В мане не нашёл о слове front ничего.
<andrex> а тама и нет ничего и параметра такого нет
<andrex> через альсу указывается какое устройство юзать или какие каналы, либо через то что в системе по умолчанию
<qasd_> <andrex>да, в параметрах нет. но где-то в примерах по использованию есть. Причём ранее у меня работало с этим "front". А затем перестало.
<tagezi> устра всем
<andrex> tagezi, иди работать
<tagezi> кто бы меня взял
<tagezi> andrex: мне пока приходиться язык на нужный уровень подымать ( вот выучу и тогда пойду
<andrex> а ты немым претворись)
<tagezi> andrex: эфект тотже самыйбудет )) у них инвалиды не работают, им платят такое пособие что это не нужно.. но я не гражданин, так что меня это не касаеться, но на работу не возьмут )
<tagezi> у них ваще всё ни как у людей.. у нас вон таджики даже язык жестов не понимают и работают, ничего
<NoOova> Эта версия aptitude не имеет коровьей СУПЕРСИЛЫ.
<NoOova> Почемуууу???????
<andrex> коровка умерла
<NoOova> Хммм.... apt-get moo рисует cowsay
<tagezi> а аптитуда имела коровью силу?
<tagezi> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0829/h_1377764736_2210485_54878a0984.png
<andrex> aptitude -v moo
<andrex> -vv
<andrex> итд
<andrex> лучше б полезным чем занялись
<andrex> к примеру создали норм софтинку для заполнения тегов в аудио файлах с тырнета
<tagezi> andrex: ну я и занимаюсь.. учу английский.. как только выучу, найду тебе в гугле её )
<tagezi> andrex: кстати, насчет аудиофайлов я не уверен, я не видел сайтов открытых с нормальным поиском, обычно всякий бред попадаеться
<tagezi> как пример, Клод Дебюси... половина композицый которые ему приписываю принадлежат другим, зачастую современным авторам
<tagezi> andrex: а ты знаешь какойнить сервис в который можно напеть мелодию и он определит?
<andrex> нет
<tagezi> а я знаю но он работает только с поснёй
<andrex> я тока знаю что в сони есть прога которая определяет название песни и еще есть под вынь что то пообное
<tagezi> попснёй
<tagezi> ну под линь сейчас тоже можно делать так.. просто там нужно что бы был флак
<tagezi> не пожатый.. в мп3 они все глючить начинают
<andrex> под линь ex falso но она тока теги заменяет а имя нет ну и тока инлиш песни и то с плагинкой
<andrex> да и то все тама както не айс
<tagezi> эзитаг вроде умеет искать музыку
<andrex> а по руски как его?
<tagezi> там по какимто базам делаеться
<andrex> cddb или dbcd вобщем чето такое
<tagezi> easyTAG
<andrex> а я чет в нем не осилил как это осуществить)
 * andrex динозавра
<tagezi> да ладно тебе, я тоже )
<tagezi> cddb только с дисками работает.. это типа если у тебя его украли, наверное, нужно )
<tagezi> dbcd, а это какието авиалинии кажись )
<NoOova> tagezi: у меня мечта сделать такой сервис
<NoOova> но я ума не приложу даже с чего начать
<tagezi> какой?
<NoOova> который будет говорить название напетой песни
<tagezi> начни с узучения гугла )
<NoOova> и не спрашивай, как я узнал когда был оффлайн о чем вы говорили
<tagezi> их штук 10 уже есть
<NoOova> tagezi: такого нет
<NoOova> чтобы напетое распознавал
<tagezi> да
<NoOova> есть виртуальное фортепиано. на котором можно наиграть
<NoOova> и т.п. но с микрофона все только 1 в 1
<tagezi> настуканое, напетое, наляляканое
<NoOova> т.е. типа шазама
<NoOova> а чтобы реально напеть и оно сказала - такого нет
<tagezi> ну тада мучайся
<tagezi> http://www.ritmoteka.ru/ русский сервис
<tagezi> зарубежный
<tagezi> http://www.midomi.com/
<tagezi> проблема в них в том что они классику плохо определяют, к сожалению, обобено когда баха многоголосье напеваешь ))))
<NoOova> хм midiomi интересный сервис
<NoOova> надо попробовать
<tagezi> NoOova: если тебе интересно, поройся, помоему на хабре была статья по этим сервисам.. некоторые из них очень удачно сделаны
<tagezi> включаешь микрофон, песню.. она их записывает и находит..
<NoOova> да это не то
<NoOova> поиск по айдиоотпечатку
<NoOova> по аудиоотпечатку*
<NoOova> я говорю про голосовой поиск
<NoOova> ты напеваешь песню, а не записываешь на диктофон
<tagezi> про какой голосовой?
<NoOova> голосом поешь "милион милион милион алых роооз"
<NoOova> он пугачеву находит
<NoOova> а не записываешь на телефон песню которая по радио играет
<tagezi> ну так он так и делает
<tagezi> или ты не умеешь объяснять чего хочешь
<NoOova> midiomi вроде бы да
<NoOova> остальные ниразу не видел чтобы делали что-то подобное
<tagezi> гугл освой
<tagezi> дафига таких сервисов, или ты привык что за тебя всё ищут?
<NoOova> да я искал
<NoOova> небыло ничего подобного
<tagezi> ну, значит у тебя карма такая.. у меня находит
<NoOova> максимум что находил это википободный сайт который умеет искать по настукиваниям, или наигрываниям, и сервисы вроде track-id или shazam-а
<NoOova> но все не то
<tagezi> мои соболезнования )
<tagezi> http://www.zdnet.com/new-zealand-bans-software-patents-7000019955/
<tagezi> ура! )
<[Raiden]> )
<Scrimmer> утречко всем
<Unitfree> ыы
<Unitfree> А что за панель навроде виджета - справа на скрине:
<Unitfree> http://android.mobile-review.com/image/2013/07/Linux_good_1.png
<Unitfree> (с системными датчиками)
<Unitfree> И вообще, что за оформление?
<[Green]> справа conky
<artus> причем фиговые
<[Green]> согласен
<[Green]> очень фиговые))
<artus> лепить обычные коньки во времена луа моветон :)
<tagezi> Unitfree: когда советуют научиться пользоваться гуглом,это реально благой совет
<tagezi> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8855866
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ы, привет
<tagezi> Scrimmer: сам привет )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: от привета слышу
<tagezi> =)
<tagezi> Scrimmer: всё, бросил учиться? ушёл уголь добывать? )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: а, это ты щас меня подстебнул? хаха, молодец)
<Scrimmer> tagezi: армия заботится о моем обучении
<tagezi> так с заочного забираю
<Scrimmer> поэтому он и заботится, остался на очном
<Scrimmer> что бы не забрали
<tagezi> да, родился мальчиком - должен родине
<Scrimmer> я ничего не должен этой стране, абсолютно
<tagezi> это ты так считаешь, а она считает наоборот )
<[Green]> снова политикой пахнет
<Scrimmer> да не политикой
<tagezi> он просто учиться не хочет
<Scrimmer> за что я должен? за платную медицину, за платное обучение, за высокие налоги и тому подобное?
<Scrimmer> родителей без пенсии оставили, зато пенсионные платить надо ппц какие
<tagezi> за то что родился мальчиком )
<Scrimmer> я родился мальчиком в Молдове :3
<tagezi> ну, что ж поделать.. а должен украине )
<Unitfree> Так, а насчет скриншота
<Unitfree> http://www.linux.org.ru/gallery/screenshots/8855866
<Unitfree> панелька справа она есть как самостоятельный элемент с возможностью закрыть/свернуть, а не автоскрытие?
<Unitfree> Можна её на кеды прикрутить?
<Scrimmer> а ниче так коньки собрали
<Scrimmer> собрал ктото*
<tagezi> Unitfree: если ответственность за содеяное ты берёшь на себя, то можешь
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты так и не ответил
<tagezi> Unitfree: у тебя что за система то?
<Unitfree> Мне вобщем требуется годный диспетчер ресурсов - загрузка ЦПУ, оперативка, температура... пока что не нашел более достойного чем:
<Unitfree> GKrellM
<Unitfree> хотя на вид он не слишком эргономичный...))
<Unitfree> tagezi: система будет Debian+KDE, пока только изучаю потенциальные издержки при переходе с Убунты.
<Unitfree> а на панельке со скрина вроде присутствуют все нужные элементы+визуально прилично смотриться
<Scrimmer> хм, кде на дебиане стабильное?
<Unitfree> посмотрим))
<Unitfree> если ты релиз спрашиваешь, то да, stable
<Scrimmer> товарищ [Raiden] говорил, что кде на дебиане неочень хорошо крутится, как, допустим, на убунте
<Scrimmer> но я хз
<tagezi> Unitfree:  у меня никаких, но с твоими загонами, я думаю будет дофига
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у меня нормально всё крутиться )) только менюха у них не удобно сделана, но зато всё по человечески переведено
<Scrimmer> хм
<Scrimmer> ты на дебиан пересел?
<Scrimmer> а что там с менюхой? дай скрин
<Unitfree> изчо не пересел
<tagezi> Scrimmer: у меня на виртуалке
<tagezi> мне чото в лом колупать его, да и меню бесит очень )
<Unitfree> я всё больше и больше склоняюсь к варианту на убунту кед прикрутить. ачитался об установке дебиана и допилов к нему, теперь страшно.
<Unitfree>  Хотя вопрос такой -
<Unitfree> ставишь дебиан, ставишь ДЕ, устанваливаешь менеджер пакетов и через него всё необходимое доставляешь. Такой схемы не будет достаточно? Какие то телодвижения ещё нужны будут?
<tagezi> зачем если на убунте и так можешь сразу с де ставить?
<tagezi> или ты любитель из убунтовского нетинстала ставиться?
<Unitfree> а не знаю. Говорят - дебиан дебиан дебиан, вот и думал посмотреть, что ж за дебиан такой.
<Scrimmer> дебиан стабильный :)
<Scrimmer> и кушает мало
<Unitfree> ну вот, опять, так чем же он стабильнее бубунты? из за чего?
<Unitfree> Т.е. чем дебиан на который юнити поставить, чем он будет отличается убунты?
<artus> тем что ты на него юнити не поставиш
<tagezi> )
<artus> и да, бубунта это дебиан в екпериментал ветке
<tagezi> ну может он будет долго стараться и перепилит его )
<artus> tagezi, с такими то вопросами никогда )
<Unitfree> О как!?! а кде на него поставить можно?
<artus> нет, кеды тогоко на убунту ставятцо :
<artus> :)
<tagezi> =)
<Unitfree> Да ладно! Вы что, серьёзно?
<tagezi> они убунто зависимые )))
<artus> ну да
<tagezi> Unitfree: тебе вчера это объясняли
<tagezi> Unitfree: у дебиана есть сборка образа для установки уже с кедами.. или ты опять перепутал всё насвете и у тебя кеды на гтк а юнити на кути?
<Scrimmer> а я все никак не могу нарадоваться этой elementary os )
<Scrimmer> точнее ее оптимизации
<Scrimmer> <3, кушает мало, работает шустро
<artus> Scrimmer, вот и иди отсель :D
<Scrimmer> а по сути - таже убунта
<Scrimmer> вот нинада тут, я тоже убунтовец :D
<Scrimmer> artus: ты ваще на дебиане сидишь уже чуть ли не с десяток лет
<artus> и что?
<artus> зато у меня проблем нет :D
<Unitfree> что то я сейчас начал всю свою жизнь переосмысливать...
<Unitfree> Как то в корне всё не так понимал.
<Unitfree> Я как то думал, что ДЕ не зависит от ядра и наоборот, что ставить можно что угодно на что угодно.
<tagezi> ну, а него зато всё красиво )
<Scrimmer> это ты мне щас тонко намекнул, что если я продолжу мусолить это тему, то у меня возникнут проблемы? :D
<tagezi> помоему это бот
<Scrimmer> зато у меня все красиво
<Scrimmer> и не отваливается ничего
<tagezi> пока не включишь )
<Scrimmer> я в убунте аля юнити даже не смог создать загрузочный юсб..., т.к. вылетало всегда
<Scrimmer> tagezi: хаха, ха
<Scrimmer> http://i.imgur.com/s01IEuQ.png у меня все хорошо)
<tagezi> ты ещё и райдена в привате достаёшь )
<only_you> Unitfree: ставь kubuntu и не парь мозги
<tagezi> бедняга, райден )
<Scrimmer> tagezi: ты щас про кого ?
<tagezi> про тебя )
<tagezi> твой же скрин )
<Scrimmer> я у него про фотик тоже спросить хотел
<Scrimmer> tagezi: слушай, ты чего такой ворчливый стал?)
<Scrimmer> фины на тебя так действуют?)
<Unitfree> Наверно так и сделаю. Просто интересно разобраться в принципе.
<Unitfree> Какой ДЕ можно на дебиан поставить? Я так понял любой, но например КДЕ будет не самой свежей версии, верно?
<tagezi> я всю жизнь был таким.. ты просто забыл уже )
<only_you> смотря какую ветку дебиана юзать
<tagezi> Unitfree: зато самой стабильной
<only_you> если стабильность, то дебиан, если софт поновее, то убунта
<only_you> в твоем случаее кубунта
<tagezi> кстати у дебиана гимп свежее в тестовой ветке чем у убунту )
<artus> only_you, лож и провокация
<Unitfree> софт поновее - имеется ввиду софт ДЕ, а не приложений?
<only_you> но убунте последний гимп же
<artus> only_you, что в дебе, что в бунте - свежесть софта одинаковая
<artus> only_you, последний какой ?
<only_you> 2.8.6
<artus> gimp:
<artus>   Установлен: 2.8.6-1
<artus>   Кандидат:   2.8.6-1
<artus> еще вопросы есть?
<tagezi> там ещё есть циферка )
<artus> причем это в родном репе, а не во всяких гогноланчпадах
<only_you> 2.8.6-1ubuntu1
<only_you> родная репа
<artus> only_you, такшта если полистал интернетики по диагонали то нефиг перепощивать бред
<artus> only_you, http://hastebin.com/ximitejate.avrasm
<only_you> какие интернетики
<only_you> что debian, что *buntu юзаю
<artus> в которых пишут про тухлость софта в дебе )
<tagezi> only_you: у тебя какая система?
<artus> фигово ты деб юзаеш, если не знаеш по какому принципу таам софт распределяетцо и какая стабильность по веткам идет)
<only_you> сейчас с kubuntu 13.10 пишу
<only_you> на дебе experimental
<tagezi> тестовая убунта?
<only_you> да
<tagezi> у дебиана в тестовой сборке 2.8.6
<tagezi> в 13.04 ещё 2.8.4
<only_you> ну я, судя по его вопросам, написал, что ему проще kubuntu юзать
<only_you> если такие вопросі задает, что уж про ветки деба писать
<Unitfree> Ребяты, а в чем проблема, может сориентируете куда глядеть.
<Unitfree> Стоит на ноуте винда, параллельно убунта.
<Unitfree> На убунте элементарное перемещение по каталогам происходит с задержкой в секунду.
<Unitfree> Когда открыты окна приложений, переключение тоже происходит с нехилыми тормозами, причём, после переключения ещё некоторое время приложение отказывается отвечать на запросы.
<Unitfree> На винде всё происходит мгновенно, никаких задержек.
<Unitfree> Где сабака зарыта?
<only_you> не через wubi часом ставил?)
<Unitfree> загрузочный диск с оф сайта на флешку и ставил.
<Unitfree> wubi - это я так понимаю веб-установка?
<Unitfree> а, да, через wubi
<only_you> вот ето зря
<Unitfree> нет не через вуби, извиняюсь.
<Unitfree> вуби - это из под винды когда ставишь, так?
<only_you> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi
<Unitfree> так вот же, уже прочитал, так понял, что это инсталятор из под винды.
<Unitfree> Т.е. нет, не с помощью wubi, создавал установочную флешку, посредством UNetbootin.
<Unitfree> Образ брал с ubuntu.com
<aleksei`> всем ку
<[Raiden]> 8.1 винда утекла в сеть.
<[Raiden]> вчера
<artus> начхать :)
<andrex> дада
<andrex> оно не сьедобно
<Scrimmer> andrex: утречка тебе
<Scrimmer> ;)
<Scrimmer> [Raiden]: всмысле утекла?
<andrex> Scrimmer, дарофф
<Scrimmer> она уже давно как Preview
<Scrimmer> щас кстати ее на виртуалку ставлю
<Scrimmer> :3
 * andrex zzzz
<[Raiden]> Scrimmer: в смысле релизный билд 9600
<[Raiden]> а не превью
<shenmue> сюда без авторизации не пускает что ли?
<Kyshtynbai> Да уж давно по-моему.
<shenmue> как это это не правильно
<shenmue> стим ставил уже кто нибуть? есть что нибуть там халявное на русском в жанре рпге?
<Kyshtynbai> Стим стоит, халявного там и под оффтоп не богато, а уж и на русском :) то и вообще нету.
<[Raiden]> Я предлагаю это отменить
<shenmue> я тоже за больше халявных рпг на русском языке
<shenmue> [Raiden] отменяй
<[Raiden]> Ну, я только оп. Если сменю флаги, придёт какой-нить артус и вернёт )  Или другйо оп. Надо как-то совместн орешить.
<shenmue> а ты про авторизацию
<[Raiden]> ну не про стим же )
<[Raiden]> Планшет себе прикупи с андройдом и на 4пда какой-нить за играми.
<[Raiden]> там кстати с ними гемороя не меньше чем в винде. Я хотел нову пройти первую. Но на текущей прошивке она валится. :)
<shenmue> кстати интересовал этот вопрос насчет андройда
<shenmue> там совместимость версий или системные требования у программ и игр вообще есть?
<[Raiden]> ну , обычн опишут минимальную версию андройда. И для шеллов всяких\системного софта и для игр.
<[Raiden]> Я вот столкнулся с тем что конкретная версия идёт на 2.3.6 прошивке и валится на 4.1.2
<[Raiden]> не знаю частое это явление или нет.
<shenmue> а я столкнулся с тем что не понимаю почему программы так много весят
<shenmue> таже аська 10мб против 200кб  для обычных мобилок
<[Raiden]> Ты видимо давно знаком с компами. И помнишь когда они весили немного )
<[Raiden]> Молодые не обращают внимания.
<[Raiden]> наверное в апк завернуто всё что надо для запуска, все либы, типа миничрута возможно. А в обыных мобилках та же программа написана на js и использует то чот доступно на самой мобилке.
<[Raiden]> либо так,либо я не в курсе.
<shenmue> видимо...
<dobrokir> Приветик
<dobrokir> Мне нужна помощь )
<dobrokir> я пытаюсь программку поставить TweetAdder
<dobrokir> она запускается, но не отображается на панели
<dobrokir> и если другое окно открыть, то она пропадает просто
<dobrokir> хотя висит в памяти
<dobrokir> тут есть кто живой?
<shenmue> я
<UNIm95> dobrokir: Проверь настройку в проге про сварачивание в трей
<shenmue> фу такое юзать
<dobrokir> сейчас попробую
<dobrokir> не, не получилось
<dobrokir> она открывается, но пропадает сразу
<dobrokir> при нажатии на любую кнопку
<dobrokir> shenmue, а что, есть лучше варианты для линукса?
<artus> !enter > dobrokir
<ubuntuhelp> dobrokir, please see my private message
<UNIm95> !enter > UNIm95
<ubuntuhelp> UNIm95, please see my private message
<shenmue> а мне?
<UNIm95> !enter > shenmue:
<UNIm95> shenmue: Лучше?
<shenmue> ничо не пришло
<UNIm95> !enter > shenmue
<ubuntuhelp> shenmue, please see my private message
<UNIm95> лишнее :
<UNIm95> [Raiden]:  У кед есть возможность управления с пульта? интересует выключение
<[Raiden]> я не интересовался. Слышал что есть апк для андройда, что бы управлять плейереами.
<[Raiden]> про выключение не слышал
<UNIm95> [Raiden]: в смысле что бы через кнопку можно было выключить
<UNIm95> как клавиатурная комбинация
<[Raiden]> повесить команду на хоткей можно. Про пульты я не в курсе.
<tagezi> ну продаютже пульты для управления компьютерами
<tagezi> какя раница какая система.. лижбы дрова были..
<[Raiden]> Ну, пусть обсуждают те кто в курсе )
<tagezi> http://docs.kde.org/development/ru/kdeutils/kcontrol/kremotecontrol/kremotecontrol.pdf
<shenmue> вот народ ленивый. с дивана не дотягиваешся да?
<shenmue> раба найми либо палкой тыкай
<tagezi> =)
<artus> в раба ...
<useall> на хера вообще комп выключать? гг
<artus> @kban --host useall  86400 а все затем же что нефиг материтцо , спать
<tagezi> ИК пульт для ПК и розеток. - эт наверное что бы вилка выпадала из розетки сама )
<AlexGluck> для розеток?
<[Raiden]> ну наверное есть и такие. Погугли по умный дом
<AlexGluck> я знаю про умный дом
<AlexGluck> но чтобы через ик работало с пультом такого не видел
<tagezi> UNIm95: http://habrahabr.ru/post/151998/ мож тебе пригодиться.. если стандартного кдешного не хватит )
<artus> ик для слабаков, только на шнурочке, только хардкор
<tagezi> тапочком )
<tagezi> на резиновой подошве, советую )
<UNIm95> Не, нужен для компьютера. Как медиацентр.
<AlexGluck> пульт для компа стоит 150 рублей
<AlexGluck> аналог майкрософт ремоут
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну тогда ссылка выше, там всё объяснено, и даже с картинками с оф сайта
<UNIm95> tagezi: спс
<AlexGluck> у меня пульт из коробки заработал
<tagezi> у тебя крыса перепаханая, фиг знает что у тебя там за коробка ваще )
<tagezi> может у тебя в коробке 40 негров бегают и рубильники дергают )
<AlexGluck> для медиацентра я юзаю хбмс и до этого стояла убунту 10.04 + хбмс
<AlexGluck> и пульт китайский за 150 рубликов
<AlexGluck> п оссылке это изврат уже
<AlexGluck> проще кнопку вывести в удобное место
<tagezi> ну, малоли человеку понравилось бы
<shenmue> а я грю тыкай палкой
<tagezi> впринципе в пдфе с кде.орг его вопрос решаеться, и даже с примерчиками
<tagezi> http://www.denon.ru/ru/product/Pages/product-detail.aspx?catid=systems&subid=NetworkMusicSystems&productid=dran5
<tagezi> ктонить пользовался этой штукой?
<shenmue> это просто интернет радио?
<shenmue> и все?
<tagezi> не, пока это просто пожиратель флешек.. музыку он жрёть только в ласт.фм а они перестали вещать
<tagezi> я мана не могу найти как в нём интернет музыку настроить.. радиостанции какието левые напихали в него
<[Raiden]> сча модно управять телефонами. В японских версиях кстати часто икпорт есть. В большинсве популярных моделей.
<[Raiden]> например во всех сонях под лого docomo
<tagezi> а ты выбрал обои для Лубунты? )
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/lubuntu-opens-wallpaper-contest-voting
<AlexGluck> синий экран без картинки
<AlexGluck> но там такого нет
<tagezi> там можно прокоментрировать )
<viktorminator> кто-нибудь использует 13.4 Убунту?
<AlexGluck> убунту с крысой я юзаю
<viktorminator> как настроить правильно переключение языков по Контрл+Шифт
<tagezi> AlexGluck: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3b/Windows_9X_BSOD.png вот такой? ))
<tagezi> в настройках правильнее всего
<viktorminator> та что-то не выходит - нажал вроде всё верно
<AlexGluck> tagezi: да только без текста
<AlexGluck> viktorminator: поставь gxneur
<tagezi> AlexGluck: они дез текста не поставляються ))
<AlexGluck> там всё просто
<tagezi> б*
<tagezi> да в стандартных всё тоже просто, если это убунта
<tagezi> либо руки не оттуда, либо это не убунта
<AlexGluck> неур классный
<viktorminator> ок. ща попробую. там как бы кликаешь на смену кнопок и нужно нажать сочетание
<viktorminator> я нажал вышло
<viktorminator> Shift+Meta L
<viktorminator> Нажимаю сейчас то же сочетание кнопок - ничерта не работает
<tagezi> ты что в виртуалбоксе делаешь?
<viktorminator> не
<viktorminator> на реальной машине
<tagezi> отсыпь
<AlexGluck> клава юсб?
<viktorminator> это я сейчас переключаю с помощью мышки
<viktorminator> ПС2 клава
<tagezi> блин.. мне влом ставить убунту
<AlexGluck> убунту чистая?
<viktorminator> да
<viktorminator> скачал апдейтнул и всё
<viktorminator> драйвера 3й стороны через терминал установил
<AlexGluck> пставь неур те понравиться
<viktorminator> неур?
<viktorminator> аа
<viktorminator> ок
<AlexGluck> gxneur
<tagezi> AlexGluck: там в компизе чтоли меняются кнопочки?
<tagezi> я блин уже забыл как выглядитт всё это ))
<tagezi> надо поставить на виртуалку наверное, всётаки себе
<AlexGluck> мнеюнити не нра и не в компизе меняется
<tagezi> поставлю вспомнб
<tagezi> я ваще один раз при установке ставлю и забываю про это
<AlexGluck> я тоже
<tagezi> я даже в кде не знаю где это делаеться
<tagezi> наверное не то установил )
<AlexGluck> ахахах
<[Raiden]> могу дать совет не трогать какие-либо настройки переключения языков и сделать sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup и там выбрать.
<[Raiden]> это будет глобально
<[Raiden]> но в целом это не обязательно и можно менять руками в /etc/default/keyboard или в гуи как для юзера, так и глобально - в зависимости от де.
<viktorminator> короче ну его в пень, ставлю сейчас Linux Mint Cinnamon и не парю себе мозг...
<tagezi> viktorminator: сиамоном этоне к нам
<viktorminator> все работает, вроде как
<tagezi> но пока тебя не было дали совет
<viktorminator> терпите tagezi
<tagezi> <[Raiden]> могу дать совет не трогать какие-либо настройки переключения языков и сделать sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup и там выбрать.
<tagezi> <[Raiden]> это будет глобально
<tagezi> --> Kyshtynbai (~chudik@195.91.229.65) has joined #ubuntu-ru
<tagezi> <[Raiden]> но в целом это не обязательно и можно менять руками в /etc/default/keyboard или в гуи как для юзера, так и глобально - в зависимости от де.
<viktorminator> о. что там било?
<viktorminator> а, спс
<viktorminator> та минт - та же бунта
<tagezi> ну ты это им раскажи )
<viktorminator> только допиленная. (вроде)
<tagezi> если минт таже убунта то значит минт не допилиный эксперементал дебиана?
<tagezi> или перепиленый )
<viktorminator> хз. я думаю debian->ubuntu->mint
<tagezi> експерементал дебиана -> убунту -> минт
<tagezi> но не суть.. тут канал убунты )
<[Raiden]> минт получается по любому стабильней, т.к. у нег орелиз всегда после убунты , иногда значительно позже.
<[Raiden]> на момен твыхода т.е.
<[Raiden]> но с обновлениями разницы около 0.
<tagezi> да зачастую просто порезаная убунту стабильнее той которую ставишь
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-30
<tagezi> утра всем
<Kyshtynbai> Ку.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочу собрать андроид. система ubuntu 12.04. Поставил jdk-java 1.7, а нужна 1,6 http://pastebin.com/zURN1fvK где найти, на сайте оракла ссылки мертвые
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: в репах на лаунчпаде не сохранилось?
<tagezi> 1,6 вродеможно было ещё распространять
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оракл его отдает по реге
<tagezi> есть в старых дистрах убунты, вроде, и есть в дистрах дебиана
<tagezi> http://packages.debian.org/ru/squeeze/sun-java6-jdk
<tagezi> может в ту сторону покопать?
<tagezi> если уже тебе именн 6 нужна
<JohnDoe_71Rus> уже скачал установил. теперь пошли ошибки сборки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> вроде поехало собираться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> только бы места на винте хватило
<tagezi> как-то ты от обратного действуешь )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пришлость брать что есть.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хотел сначала только ядро собрать, потом модулей добавить.
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/assets/external/illustrations/2013/08/29/755517/Xperia_Z1_Model_4-640x640.jpg
<baronos> Ку
<baronos> тест
<ubuntuhelp> baronos, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> [Raiden]: количество мегапикселей?
<[Raiden]> tagezi: да и размер матрицы как в мыльницах.
<[Raiden]> 1\2.3
<tagezi> количество пикселей не имеет значения если оптика фуфло
<[Raiden]> Там оптика тоже новая.
<tagezi> дай ссылку на статью, плиз.. почитаю
<tagezi> блин, не успела дж4 появиться, уже дж5
<[Raiden]> пока есть только фото. )
<tagezi> [Raiden]: а что это за производитель?
<[Raiden]> sony z1
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/755517
<[Raiden]> насчет количества мп думаю вполне реально. Т.к. в японии текущие флагманы 16\18мп.
<[Raiden]> Ну а качество увидим в первых обзорах )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> зачем столько?
<[Raiden]> Ну, если не рассматривать недостатки большего количества мп при малом сенсоре. То затем , что бы получить больше деталей.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что в данном размере устройства как раз исключается
<[Raiden]> Ну, в общем да ) Но некоторый прогресс в строении сенсоров существует и алгоритмал пот-обработки. Я думаю в общем с мыльницами это уже должно начать конкурировать :)
<[Raiden]> алгоритмаХ
<[Raiden]> пост
<[Raiden]> Я не уверен , но хочу этого. 2 девайса лень таскать.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> алгоритмы постобратоботки? это как в кино Сеть, из поганой видеозаписи сделать кадр на плакат "их разыскивает полиция"
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> JohnDoe_71Rus: Ну, все меокие фотоаппараты  ителефоны имеют как минимум убиралки шума.
<tagezi> ну не всё так печально.. прогрес есть, мне вчера подарили нетвок проигрыватель с колоночками.. колонки так себе сантиметров 15 в высоту, да и сам он так себе, но звук более чем терпимый, и низкие довольно наполненые
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы не таскать девайсы - разъем для карты интегрированный в мозг. И картинку снимать с сетчатки. думаю палочек и колбочек хватит
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты предлагаешь вернуться в аналоговой фотографии
<tagezi> я за, но мир против )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> она самая что ни на есть "цифровая"
<tagezi> да, не.. там не пиксель, там пятно.. в этом и есть вся прелесть живого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пиксель не пяно?
<tagezi> ну, у цыфры квадрат с четкими сторонами, колбочки и палочки все разного размера и немного разной формы
<tagezi> так что пиксель не пятно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это просто у китайцев не получилось сделать пиксель с неровными краями
<tagezi> )
<[Raiden]> Сча новая фишка будет, вифи объективы к любой мобиле. Правда объектив тоже надо куда-то положить...
<[Raiden]> http://www.3dnews.ru/755607
<tagezi> фигня.. вот если бы они сделали переходник с кенона ну например вот этого http://laughingsquid.com/wp-content/uploads/1200mm.jpg
<tagezi> )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "это" в кармане таскать совсем неудобно
<tagezi> зато как пропиариться то можно: "Любой объектив к вашему смартфону" )
<tagezi> без объектива смартфоны ещё долго даже до мыльницы не дотянут
<tagezi> напихай туда даже просветлённую отпику и милион мегопикселей
<[Raiden]> есть ньюансы на самом деле. В макро режиме мой 5мп телефон за 200 бачей иногда щелкает лучше чем мыльница
<[Raiden]> хотя это скорее недостаток конкретной мыльницы
<tagezi> ну у меня мысльница очень терпимо щелкает макро
<tagezi> конечно всё что хочеться не вытянуть, но .. терпимо
<[Raiden]> http://storage2.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0830/h_1377860337_4832705_37ee74fdc4.jpeg - с телефона
<tagezi> это макро?
<[Raiden]> угу )
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-VX-llLWTEH4/T6v9jkAKwBI/AAAAAAAABRo/umHq2Y7MQ3I/w1021-h766-no/Image054.JPG
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-_VPOLmH9hD0/T6v9qXYlj1I/AAAAAAAABRo/SLwFY02O6L4/w749-h562-no/Image076.JPG
<tagezi> с цветами врёт чуть чуть..
<[Raiden]> http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0830/h_1377860510_1602849_5baec25adf.jpeg
<[Raiden]> обе картинки нигде не обработаны
<tagezi> у тебя какое фокусное растояние было до объекта?
<[Raiden]> ну, близко )
<tagezi> :D
<[Raiden]> Этож всётаки телефон
<tagezi> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ITpeKqY9Kxo/UexbmvxYtlI/AAAAAAAAB4g/CVYcu6XemFg/w749-h562-no/Image116.JPG
<tagezi> 6 cv
<tagezi> см
<tagezi> хотя меньше наверное.. росянка савсем маленькая
<tagezi> вот в такие моменты жалееш что нет нормального фотика (
<[Raiden]> а это на что?
<tagezi> на мыльницу
<[Raiden]> понятно
<tagezi> там по резкости видно что автомат недоделаный
<tagezi> первый раз в жизни росянку увидел, кстати )
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-zDEsVi5S96I/UexbnTFEqsI/AAAAAAAAB4o/TbCHEhAC1_E/w749-h562-no/Image117.JPG
<tagezi> вот по этой лучше видно что мыльница
<[Raiden]> ну да, фотки не очень конечно. Но в целом после такого ресайза нормально, что бы в чате показать )
<tagezi> ну, я и говорю терпимо
<[Raiden]> в пикасе обработано ) ПОставил себе расширение для эксиф http://araskin.webs.com/exif/exif.html
<[Raiden]> к фф
<[Raiden]> 3.54мм было расстояние до листика.
<[Raiden]> по крайней мере так подумал телефон )
<[Raiden]> Антипрокольные покрышки для велика. В магазинчике одном щелкнул и это последний оффтоп
<[Raiden]> http://storage6.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0830/h_1377861885_2542526_d69503b93b.jpeg
<tagezi> ну, эт классно )
 * tagezi ушёл настальгировать по зениту )
<[Raiden]> )
<tagezi> https://plus.google.com/112478474915739198387/posts/Bjr236moXyu
<tagezi> объявили педварительную дату выпуска 14.04
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/08/ubuntu-14-04-lts-release-schedule
<tagezi> [Raiden]: https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-CAsZaVO6yYU/UiCBjfcIyBI/AAAAAAAAFNg/F7NPHsZKKb4/w1362-h766-no/schermata2.png
<tagezi> тебе в колекцию )
<[Raiden]> вот это неплохо
<[Raiden]> http://img15.nnm.me/3/d/e/b/e/d7b8591c3acb67df8e71ae8ee24.jpg
<artus> бесполезная конструкция , по причине ущербности мозга проектирующего пропускную способность данной хрени :)
<tagezi> artus: да ладно тебе, человек столько есентуков выпил )
<tagezi> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-v-JZMKUPp1k/UiB4r-rsluI/AAAAAAAAFpU/6cAFlFcRuWw/w1362-h766-no/Red+headed.png
<tagezi> прикольные часики )
<artus> http://i1.i.ua/prikol/pic/7/3/426537.jpg вот прикольные часики
<tagezi> =)
<[Raiden]> это наверное конки
<l-ectrik> хай всем
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: интерсует софтина для прошивки спутн. тюнера
<l-ectrik> под вендой есть
<AlexGluck> вайн в помощь
<l-ectrik> не кошерно ;-)
<l-ectrik> не понимаю... в тюнере зашито *nix система
<AlexGluck> http://damadoma.ru/st4/image/1.jpg вот тоже хорошо шьёт
<l-ectrik> а софта не встречал для прошивки
<AlexGluck> под линь я вообще мало софта встречал для прошивки
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: смешно
<AlexGluck> не смешно а печально
<l-ectrik> дык может стоит написать?
<AlexGluck> я не прогер
<l-ectrik> прогеры! отзовитесь ;-)
<AlexGluck> тут нету
<l-ectrik> отчего такая уверенность?
<AlexGluck> опыт
<l-ectrik> а ну. да...
<artus> просто проблема прошивки тюнеров проблема того кто их шьет
<artus> не, ну если ты отвалиш баксоф 500+ то думаю тебе напишут даже )
<baronos> А нафига его шить?
<l-ectrik> artus: я уже это слышал (де жа вю?)
<baronos> За 500 куплю новый прошитый
<artus> l-ectrik, а ты чего, хош забесплатно и нашару и вот прям по счелчку пальца?
<l-ectrik> artus: в-принципе, так и прокатывало ;-)
<artus> в принципе с такими запросами ты явно мимо)
<l-ectrik> Шил, шью и шить быду)))
<l-ectrik> *буду
<[Raiden]> l-ectrik: под линь нету даже софта для прошивки андройдов, а ты тюнер хочешь
<[Raiden]> в общем 99% что не судьба
<artus> девайс который не умеет себя сам прошить - фтопку
<l-ectrik> а я жеш ничего не запрашиваю... просто любопытно, есть ли что-нить
<l-ectrik> придется ваять самому ))
<l-ectrik> принцип-то я понимаю
<artus> [Raiden], и да, из под линя дроид шетцо аж не напрягаясь
<l-ectrik> причем  на тюнере тоже линукс стоит(правда не знаю что)
<l-ectrik> artus: опять)))
<l-ectrik> истчо вопрос... кто-нить ядро 3.10 ставил се?
<AlexGluck> а оно надо?
<AlexGluck> ченж лог смотрел?
<l-ectrik> нет
<l-ectrik> зачем?
<AlexGluck> зачем ставить софт который тебе ничего не даёт?
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: ядро считается софтом????
<AlexGluck> ядро это программа
<AlexGluck> а значит софт
<l-ectrik> ух ты... не знал...
<l-ectrik> спасибо
<l-ectrik> думал, что ядро является частью ос которая содержит в себе все, что нужно,включая драйверы
<AlexGluck> а ос не программа?
<[Raiden]> набор
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: можно даже тебя в данный момент назвать программой(разве нет?)
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: да, ты прав
<AlexGluck> меня не писали программеры и не компилировали и да райден прав ос это набор программ
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: откуда ты знаешь??
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: ты 100 проц даешь?
<AlexGluck> потому что я вижу свою пипиську и она даёт 100% гарантии
<l-ectrik> гы-гы
<l-ectrik> Вертора помнишь?
<AlexGluck> аргументный аргумент?
<AlexGluck> нет не помню
<l-ectrik> товтология...
<AlexGluck>  да
<l-ectrik> аргументируя и так сказать подводя черту - ты робот))) или бот(как сча модно грить))
<l-ectrik> так а может в терминале можно?
<AlexGluck> что можно?
<l-ectrik> AlexGluck: купи километр оптики
<l-ectrik> распродажа))
<l-ectrik> сале только сегодня
<artus> l-ectrik, прекращай по ентеру спамить
<l-ectrik> замолчал...
<AlexGluck> слава богу
<artus> не в замолчал дело, а в 2 слова на строку
<tagezi> artus: атата его атата )
<l-ectrik> виноват, исправлюсь))
<artus> на nulled.cc часом ни у кого учетки нет?
<l-ectrik> artus: а что это?
<AlexGluck> сайт
<AlexGluck> китай?
<tagezi> artus: зачем она тебе?
<artus> да парсер товаров надо под хайдом глянуть
<artus> чет ломает меня ручками магазин набивать :)
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> artus: ты бы к стримеру обратился,он магазины ваяет, вроде красиво.. тебе бы халявно наверное бы сделал, за ссылку )
<artus> он шаблоны ваяет) а магазин я и сам себе сваял :)
<tagezi> ну, да.. он шаблоны натягивает.. а разница то какая, главное что бы после него работало это всё чудовище )
<l-ectrik> а што 23 случилось? катастрофа?
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ты про что?
<l-ectrik> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6045553/
<tagezi> l-ectrik: ну кто-же их знает что они там натворили
<l-ectrik> вопрос к райдену(если он здравствует))
<l-ectrik> Забыл как называется меню пуск(виджет) как в юнити...
<[Raiden]> даш\дэш
<[Raiden]> не знаю как правильно
<l-ectrik> угу
<l-ectrik> он по умолчанию в кде идет...
<[Raiden]> в 8.1 меню стандартных программ теперь тоже во весь экран , по виду похоже на тот же метро, только квадратики помельче и надписи есть.
<[Raiden]> ну и кнопкой можно активировать, котоаря на месте пуска
<[Raiden]> В общем все текущие де пришли к выбору программ во весь экран. не знаю правда как в  оскс последнем )
<l-ectrik> [Raiden]: сенкс
<l-ectrik> ))) видели б вы меня ))
<l-ectrik> сижу, шампусик лью в себя...
<l-ectrik> как мля аристократ))
<tagezi> бедняга
<artus> @kick l-ectrik спать иди аристократ, и за языком следи
<[Raiden]> Я шампанское тоже люблю. Пью правда только на НГ обычно.
<tagezi> нашатырь, холодный душь... взбадрились )
<l-ectrik> Простите дурака, больше не буду
<l-ectrik> обстчаю
<l-ectrik> *е
<tagezi> лан, ночи всем )
<l-ectrik> tagezi: вот холодный душ-актуально
<tagezi> мне спать актуально, у меня 12 ночи уже и завтра домик тестю красить )
<tagezi> l-ectrik: и ты бы тоже спать шёл, раз нахрюкался уже
<l-ectrik> еще
<l-ectrik> нет
<l-ectrik> но спать пойду... сенкс
<l-ectrik> а как это делается? тагези???
#ubuntu-ru 2013-08-31
<tagezi> утра всем
<dominus_> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<SergeyIT> test
<ubuntuhelp> SergeyIT, Ну понг, и что?
<dominus_> тест
<ubuntuhelp> dominus_, Понг понг понг...
<[Raiden]> так как формат изначально подразумевает, что упакованная с его использованием программа будет поставляться в известном базовом окружении Ubuntu
<[Raiden]> А если минимал инсталл или установка без юнити?
<[Raiden]> будет короче весело.
<andrex> будет debiuntu какоенить на такой случай поди
<dominus_> о каком формате идет реч?
<SergeyIT> fdisk наверно
<[Raiden]> SergeyIT: ты пугаешь людей
<SergeyIT> пугливым здесь не место
<Xvost> После установки дров НВидео и отката назад, на свободный драйвер, сбились настройки входа в систему. Вместо стандартного фона - теперь картинка рабочего стола, что мне не нравиться. Как восстановить всё? Что на рабочем столе картинка, а фон вхÐ
<Xvost> 13.04
<Xvost> Как вернуть стандартный фон окна входа в систему?
<[Raiden]> Xvost: в 13.04 при выборе юзера видно его фон. Это не баг. Как отключить не знаю, у меня всё другое, кубунта. Днём по москве спроси или на форуме.
<[Raiden]> бб :)
#ubuntu-ru 2013-09-01
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Ну понг, и что?
<Kyshtynbai> Kyshtynbai: тетс.
<kintaro> здорово всем! Вощем такая проблема: комп зависает намертво, мышка не двигается, на клаву не реагирует, изображение останавливается. Ждал очень долго, но все равно не отвисало. Проблема возникает переодически, закономерность не обнаружил. Как найти прÐ
<kintaro> ОС: Xubuntu
<kintaro> также было и тогда, когда стоял Mint 13
<tagezi> зЎПрПвП всеЌ! вот так?
<kintaro> че то твою кодировку не поддерживает pidgin. вышли какие то иероглифы
<tagezi> http://storage8.static.itmages.ru/i/13/0901/h_1378038897_8363664_a3a2fe235c.png
<tagezi> если он не поддерживает, то нафига ты ей пишешь? )
<kintaro> хм) у меня все норм
<tagezi> пиджин длинные строки не правильно обрабатывает
<tagezi> тебе нужно следить за длиной сообщения
<kintaro> здорово всем! Вощем такая проблема: комп зависает намертво, мышка не двигается, на клаву не реагирует, изображение останавливается
<kintaro> видно?
<kintaro> ща в xchat зайду
<tagezi> да, видно )
<kintaro> еще раз пишу о своей проблеме : комп переодически зависает (останавливается курсор мышки, изображение, клава)
<kintaro> Закономерность не обнаружил. Как найти причину?
<tagezi> нати закономерность
<tagezi> мыш клава на писи/2?
<kintaro> ее нет, бывало зависало когда находился на кокомнить сайте. Бывало просто просматривал фотки, браузер закрыт. В любой момент может зависнуть
<kintaro> мышь усб
<tagezi> клава?
<kintaro> клава пс/2
<tagezi> мать у компа старая?
<kintaro> нет, новая
<kintaro> asus p8z77-v lx
<tagezi> ну, закономерность скорее всего в железе
<tagezi> раз програмной ты не находишь
<tagezi> хотя можно погуглить, может у тебя что-то глючит реально, но тогда это описано будет гденить
<markmx> други
<tagezi> нет их, ушли все
<markmx> проконсультайте и направьте - надо с 80 порта форвардить на этот же комп но на 3306
<kintaro> хотелось бы не гадать, а как то программно продиагностировать
<markmx> именно
<tagezi> markmx: man iptables
<markmx> неповеришь я там уже
<markmx> но ничерта не понимаю
<tagezi> читай в слух, легче понимать, по крайне мере мне было
<tagezi> kintaro: не наю как програмно.. нужно гугл рыть тогда.. раз ьы закономерностей не видешь..
<tagezi> она точно есть
<tagezi> kintaro: какая у тебя система?
<kintaro> xubuntu
<kintaro> то же самое было и на mint13
<tagezi> матерь божья, научи их циферки печатать
<kintaro> 12.04
<tagezi> спасибо, дева спасительница наша
<tagezi> kintaro: пойду в гугл )
<kintaro> blb? lf ,kfujckfdbn nt,z ujcgjlm
<kintaro> иди, да благословит тебя господь
<kintaro> http://www.opennet.ru/docs/RUS/iptables/  - здесь почитай markmx
<tagezi> kintaro: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=189426.0
<tagezi> ты это читал?
<markmx> iptables -t nat -I FORWARD -s 1.2.3.4 --sport 80 -d 1.2.3.4 --dport 3306 - други, скажите верно али нет?
<kintaro> Не , не читал , спасибо, почитаю
<tagezi> kintaro: ваще чото на 12.04 много жалоб про зависание, странно.. у меня очень стально всё работало
<andrex> это пропаганда ненавидцнв)
<tagezi> kintaro: по железу ссылаються на оп память или на хдд
<kintaro> а что если kdump воспользоваться? а то гадать можно вечно
<kintaro> или слишком сложно?
<tagezi> kintaro: не, ну если тебе очень хочется, хотя методом исключения наверное быстрее будет
<tagezi> хотя я думаю, если у тебя с програмным обеспечением никак не связано, то нужно в сторону железа рыть, а его лучше просто тестить
<kintaro> память с помощью memtest? а диски smart данные смотреть?
<tagezi> можешь для начала в логи посмотреть.. вдруг там успевает что выскочить
<kintaro> я смотрел syslog, там ничего
<markmx> итак :) найпитаблился брутфорс сработал :) перебрал все и оно сработало
<tagezi> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/09/install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=install-kde-connect-on-ubuntu-get-call-notifications
<Kyshtynbai> пинг
<ubuntuhelp> Kyshtynbai, Fail!
<Kyshtynbai> Блин. Что же я 10 гигоф для рута-то сделал. 600 метров с гаком осталось, интересно, как решать ситуацию?..
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai: Удали старые ядра и почисти кэш пакетов
<Kyshtynbai> UNIm95: мерси, ядер чото нету, а вот кеша было на полтора гигабайтунга.
<UNIm95> Kyshtynbai: а чего ты такого наставил?
<Kyshtynbai> Да собсна ничего сверхъестественного
<UNIm95> Да е тебя как-то слишком забито
<Kyshtynbai> rootfs                                                   9,2G         6,6G  2,2G           75% /
<Kyshtynbai> вот как-то так щас...
<AlexGluck> raketa-tv.com кто пользовался сайтом
<UNIm95> AlexGluck: Первый раз слышу
<AlexGluck> там требуется модуль ace stream для убунту 12.04 есть torrentstream но у меня не ставиться
<tagezi> AlexGluck: а что он у них  с торента льёться?
<AlexGluck> вроде как да
<AlexGluck> больше 200 каналов через п2п вещается
<tagezi> AlexGluck: я тебе про пвой плагин, он качаеться с торента какогото
<AlexGluck> нет http://info.acestream.org/#/install
<AlexGluck> вот отсюда
<tagezi> лан.. у меня всё равно торрент по протаколу забанен
<tagezi> AlexGluck: но у меня к тебе вопрос... ты всегда выбираешь то с чем чожно поремороиться?
<AlexGluck> нет, только пишу о гемороях
<AlexGluck> пакет поставил как в хроме запустить то плагин:(
<[Green]> AlexGluck: мышка сломалась?
<AlexGluck> нет
<AlexGluck> Вот ссылка http://raketa-tv.com/watch плагин стоит, браузер перезапустил всё равно плагин просит
<tagezi> AlexGluck: потамучто там нужен их плагин
<AlexGluck> cnjbn gkfuby
<tagezi> ставь тот плагин который сайт предлогает
<AlexGluck> плагин стоит уже
<AlexGluck> тот который предлагает сайт плагин стоит
<tagezi> ну раз стоит, значит он работает
<AlexGluck> а вот не работает
<tagezi> просто фигово
<tagezi> пиши багрепорт разрабам
<AlexGluck> Как отредактировать миме типы плагина браузера?
<tagezi> AlexGluck: какого?
<AlexGluck> а их по разному редактируют?
<AlexGluck> application/x-acestream-plugin это строка на сайте, а это application/x-tstream миме тип плагина
<tagezi> AlexGluck: ну тогда vi тебе в руки, раз всё так просто
<AlexGluck> и что править?
<tagezi> меме тип )
<tagezi> сам же сказал )
<AlexGluck> где это править
<tagezi> в плагине )
<AlexGluck> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libts-plugin.so как же мне его поправить в текстовом редакторе объясни
<tagezi> ну вот, выяснилось что это плагин к мазиле
<tagezi> AlexGluck: берёшь исходники, и правишь
<AlexGluck> исходников нет
<tagezi> тагда можешь написать прокладку, которая будет обращаться к этой либе и переделывать ей меме тип )
<AlexGluck> ф топку
<tagezi> ну или сам написать плагин
<tagezi> AlexGluck: кстати зря.. там всего то воспроизведение видио и торентакачалка.. всё есть в открытом доступе, только api нужно согласовать будет )
<SergeyIT> ку
<tagezi> SergeyIT: ку
<SergeyIT> О, проснулся )
<tagezi> не, я инглишь учу.. просто иногда пауза и можно сюда заглянуть )
<SergeyIT> на #ubuntu заглядывай
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-25
<|^DEMOSS^|> andrex: tagezi|off: https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%94%D0%95%D0%9C%D0%9E%D0%A1 ВНЕЗАПНО!!!
<andrex> бывает че)
<UNIm95> tagezi|off: Как увидишь отпишись: Каким ЛО ппа ты пользуешься? Этим: https://launchpad.net/~libreoffice/+archive/ubuntu/ppa ?
<tagezi> UNIm95: да
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Там стабильные или дев версии? или там вручную указать можно?
<tagezi> он, типа не савсем официально поддерживается разработчивками ЛО и челом из каноикал
<tagezi> эм.. ты наименование релизов знаешь? )))
<tagezi> короче libreoffice-prereleases - это кандидат в релизы, тоесть разрабы считают что это не стабильная версия
<tagezi> там где номера есть, типа libreoffice-4-3, это всё стабильное
<tagezi> но
<UNIm95> tagezi:  4.2.0 -дев сборки, после 4.2.3- можно внедрять на предприятия. Это по заверениям разработчиков ЛО
<tagezi> не, не так
<tagezi> щас дам
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/ReleasePlan/ru
<tagezi> поесть, если это релиз, как сейчас 4.3.0.4, то это названо стабильным выпуском... и впринципе пригодно для работы, там нет блокирующих ошибок
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/Release_Criteria/ru
<tagezi> критерии выпуска
<tagezi> прости за ссылки, просто блин долго это всё писать, а без мелочей не понятно ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: Да ничего. Спасибо.
<tagezi> но для предприятий, я бы рекомендовал не ранее x.y.3, а лучше всего x.y.4
<UNIm95> Да мне все равно для себя.
<UNIm95> Главное что бы нормально мсо 2010 и 2007 открывало
<tagezi> тогда, наверное, лучше 4.3 ставить, там фильтры по лучше
<tagezi> проблемы только со сводными таблицами, и бывает с базой данных на листе эксель
<tagezi> а так вроде всё очень четко открывает
<tagezi> ну, покране, мере то что я юзал
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://twitter.com/sotak/status/501776380150185984/photo/1
<UNIm95> tagezi:  весело с обновление ЛО
<tagezi> эм
<UNIm95> пришлось purge на старый офис
<tagezi> а, ну да.. так вообще и нужно ))
<UNIm95> а то частичное обновление дистра захотело
<UNIm95> не хотело ядро новое ставить.
<tagezi> там разве не сказано что лучше сначала снести старый, а потом ставить из ппа?
<UNIm95> Я по привычке просто апдейтнул
<tagezi> не, не сказано.. забыли, плохие люди ))
<UNIm95> ладно. я в ребут ядро приехало.
<tagezi> )
<tagezi> кстати, сожет кому интересно будет http://goo.gl/XMCXTr
<UNIm95> Кстати, вопрос на засыпку. Как переинициализировать процессор в системе? Я сменил процессор. У нового есть Turbocore, но настройки в /sys/../boost не
<UNIm95> нет*
<UNIm95> При использовании лайв дистра эта настройка есть.
<UNIm95> Очешуеть. xlsx открылся без проблем
<UNIm95> Без сдвигов и прочего.
<UNIm95> Супер!
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в 4.3?
<UNIm95> Да
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  предупреждаю. у тебя могут быть другие косяки. Пока мои доки, нужные по работе, открываются без проблем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> назрел вопрос. 12.04 в виртуалке. хочу обновить. пишет не хватает 500 метров в / Куда примаунтить дополнительный диск что бы обновить?
<gaalex> .зфке
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: не проще ли переставить?
<tagezi> или просто принцип - не перставляю систему, никогда, даже если ваще всё криндец всем навсегла
<JohnDoe_71Rus> мы не ищем легких путей :) сейчас пробую поудалять пакеты
<tagezi> она просто обновляться будет дольше чем ставиться по новой )
<Sergey_IT> а почему только виртуалку? Надо переставлять все
<tagezi> делаешь общую папку, выносишь туда бекап и ...
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus:  почисти кэш пакетов
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это первым делом было
<tagezi> имеет смысл вачиться только если у тебя виртуальная ось доступна и через дуалбут, и то бабушка на двое сказала )
<tagezi> вазиться*
<tagezi> о*
<tagezi> да блин (
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я его обманул :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> поехало ставиться
<JohnDoe_71Rus> скачало обновы, еще 800 метров осталось
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ну там под временный файлы всегда нужно мето оставлять
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Обновиться обновился. Да вот офис начал крэшиться.
<tagezi> эм..
<tagezi> эт когда?
<tagezi> когда сохранить новый документ пытаешься?
<UNIm95> Нет
<tagezi> а когда?
<UNIm95> Пытался добавить поле дата изменения
<tagezi> трутуту
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя убунту 12.04, да?
<UNIm95> Да
<tagezi> последний их релиз
<UNIm95> а что?
<tagezi> ну, я на вертуалке погоняю
<tagezi> у тебя именно с юнити?
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> ХФЦЕ
<tagezi> крыса.. ты прям хубунту ставил или по верх прикручивал?
<UNIm95> Ставил и мини диска убунты а потом apt-get install xubuntu-desktop. После выкикул Abiword и прочую мелочёвку от крыски.
<tagezi> лан, я щас статью доперевожу, и покурю это.. если крошиться нужно багрепорт писать
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Сейчас повторил. И все норм
<tagezi> не воспроизводиться -> не существует )
<tagezi> надо всёравно покурить это, ибо оно может выскакивать случано где-нибудь, хотя может зависеть чисто от системы
<tagezi> меня падения и подвисания больше всего раздражают, всё остальное можно ухитриться обойти так или иначе, а вот когда всё валится... начинаются пляски не по детски
<UNIm95> tagezi:  еще вопрос. Как править/задать поле Автор документа? Или ты не знаешь?
<tagezi> UNIm95: сервис -> параметры -> сведения о пользователе
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> это?
<UNIm95> Не совсем. Мне надо изменить автора документа который этот документ создал.
<UNIm95> То что ты мне предложил сейчас отображается в поле Изменён
<UNIm95> А мне надо это в поле Автор
<tagezi> не, этого не знаю
<tagezi> ну, официальными путями )) не офицыально можно.. этоже просто xml завёрнутый в zip )
<UNIm95> Должен сказать что неслабо он сжат
<JohnDoe_71Rus> все равно не хватило места. ладно. будем шаманить
<UNIm95> Черт. Либра почти все правильно в docx экспортировала.
<UNIm95> Единственное в чем промах: в размерах шрифта у полей.
<tagezi> ну, их можно просто подогнать, наверное )
<tagezi> кстати, тестируй в разных мсо... а то мсо даже между собой иногда глючат
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну всмысле версий
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Косяк в том что первое поле было как текст. Как между собой глючат?
<UNIm95> Ты не шутишь?
<UNIm95> Форматирование может полететь при смене версии мсо
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> бывает.. у них же там два стандарта этого OOXML - OOXML – Strict и OOXML-Transitional
<tagezi> я не помнб уже что где.. но кто-то что-то не поддерживает...
<tagezi> в ЛО вроде всё сделано, иконвертируется по любому, но как понимаешь полная поддержка охренеть как хреного документированых стандавтов, это дело такое
<UNIm95> Фига себе. Это же вполне себе причина послать МС пешее эротическое.
<tagezi> обычно на форумах рекомендуют использовать стили документа, а не делать стиль гдето в одном месте, а в другом другой стиль, тогда конвертируется практически без проблем..
<tagezi> проблеммы бывают при оптикании вложеных таблиц текстом.. мсо - это просто не умеет делать )
<tagezi> ну, и ещё там пару косяков.. с формулами для расчета в таблицах ворда, вроде.. но ими мсошники не пользуются обычно, хотя фича есть.. и чото ещё было
<tagezi> это что по кальку и писателю.. в других приложениях я не работал, не помнб нифига
<tagezi> UNIm95: а ты последнее уродство мсо щупал?
<andrex> да мс уже запарило тролить всех то обновы с багами то непонятные баги правит которые порождают других в два раза больше) а ЛО тож не блещет)
<UNIm95> 10-й? Вроде разок щупал
<tagezi> не, 13
<tagezi> 2013 - это вообще уродское уродство, сделаное мутантами для дебилов
<UNIm95> 13-й?
<tagezi> кто у них теперь дизайнером работает и смотрит юзабилити, вообще не понятно.. наверное, мартышка какая-то
 * UNIm95 ушел гуглить версии офтопика
<JohnDoe_71Rus> как переустановить не один пакет, а что бы зависимости тоже переустановились?
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: ты вроде говорил что в синаптике это можно сделать
<tagezi> хотя помоему, если сделать переустановку с зависимостями для какогонить гуйного пакета, то переставиться вся система )))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кстати, с праздником
<tagezi> эээ
<andrex> угу
<andrex> ээээ
<JohnDoe_71Rus> 25 августа. погугли
<andrex> день солдата?
<andrex> а мы в бразилии
<andrex> незнал)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> "25 августа сообщество open-source традиционно отмечает день рождения операционной системы Linux"
<tagezi> госпади.. задрали уже его отмечать ))
<andrex> ладн щас нагуглю все праздники и буду каждый час их отмечать)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> кажный год
<tagezi> помоему опенсорс сообщетво отмечает его каждую неделю )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> :)
<tagezi> https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/25_%D0%B0%D0%B2%D0%B3%D1%83%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0
<tagezi> чо гуглить то )
<andrex> ну на википидю
<andrex> ппц здоровья не хватит
<andrex> пошли ка они в лес все
<tagezi> =))
<tagezi> откуда эту цыфру-то взяли?
<gaalex> Всем привет. интересует вопрос: убунтовское ядро же патченое? где можно найти патчи? и есть ли какие-нибудь утилиты для сборки ядра?
<andrex> !kernel
<ubuntuhelp> Сердцем операционной системы Ubuntu является ядро Linux. Общая информация: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel . Информация для опытных пользователей: HOWTO компиляция ядра — https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<gaalex> andrex: спасибо
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> я повторил ошибку
<tagezi> ?
<tagezi> блин )
<UNIm95> она вылетай при вызове справки
<tagezi> пиши по шагово тгда чт делаешь
<tagezi> погоди, у тебя же вылетела в другом месте
<UNIm95> tagezi: открываю LO нажимаю F1 std::bad_alloc
<tagezi> в хубунте?
<UNIm95> Сначала я хотел создать в поле свой текст и промазал.
<UNIm95> нажал не 1 а F1
<UNIm95> Да ксубунта
<tagezi> понятно, сегодня поставлю,  с крысой, посмотрю
<UNIm95> Та же хрень через меню
<UNIm95> Докатились Либра даже помогать не хочет
<tagezi> хотя это может быть из за пакетов какихнить
<tagezi> у тебя АОО не стоит паралельно?
<UNIm95> Нет
<tagezi> тоесть только ЛО 4.3
<UNIm95> да. с утра удалил ЛО при дистрибутиве, причем удалял purge'м
<UNIm95> потом накатил версию из ппа
<tagezi> а как ставил?
<tagezi> apt-get install libreoffice
<tagezi> ?
<UNIm95> tagezi: в синаптике отметил + плагины
<UNIm95> сейчас список плагинов кину
<tagezi> https://www.libreoffice.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?format=multiple&id=82025
<tagezi> вроде пофиксили в 4.3.1
<tagezi> был какойто косяк с индексами в русском хелп, но у меня в кубунту всё пашет нормально
<tagezi> UNIm95: мне отойти нужно, позже буду
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ок
<UNIm95> http://www.paste.org/74355
<UNIm95> tagezi:  приду минут через 30
<sonntagausgang> d
<tagezi> UNIm95: у тебя 32 бита?
<UNIm95> tagezi:  да
<tagezi> чото у меня нетбут дисков не находит о_О
<UNIm95> tagezi:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<tagezi> ну так я его и скачал
<tagezi> последний определит.. который на 3.11 ядре
<tagezi> UNIm95: кстати, вся русская справки синхронизирована с этим сайтом https://help.libreoffice.org/Main_Page/ru
<tagezi> там система такая, что справка переводиться и потом макросами верстается в файлы справки и синхронизируется с сайтом
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня проблема в том что между клавишей 1 и Ф1  расстояние как между обычными кнопками
<tagezi> а, понятно.. может вырвать ф1? ))))
<UNIm95> tagezi: нет
<UNIm95>  Это еще функционалка на выключение звука
<tagezi> что не?
<tagezi> да я прикалолся
<tagezi> естественно вырывать клавиши, даже если они ваще не нужны, только для того что бы баг не ыскакивал - это маразм
<tagezi> блин, ставил ставил.. поставил казла (
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, у меня всё работае нормально
<UNIm95> tagezi: так. давай подробнее
<tagezi> ну я поставил себе 12.04 из нетбута
<tagezi> потом крысу-дестоп
<tagezi> удалил гнумерик и абиворд
<tagezi> поставил ппа 4.3
<tagezi> добил установку твоими пакетами.. там помоему только дрова на мускул и постгри были
<tagezi> запустил, нажал ф1
<tagezi> появилась русская справка
<UNIm95> tagezi:  http://www.paste.org/74355
<UNIm95> "nj vjq cgbcjr gfrtnjd
<UNIm95> >_<
<UNIm95> Это мой список пакетов
<tagezi> угу, я свой твоими добил
<UNIm95> При инсталле
<UNIm95> сейчас попробую справку снести и попробывать
<tagezi> не
<tagezi> стой
<tagezi> попробуй интерфейс переключить на английский
<tagezi> сервис- параметры - настройки языка- язык
<tagezi> справа вверху в списке выбери ангийский
<tagezi> и перезагрузи приложение
<UNIm95> tagezi:  У меня не было английской справки
<tagezi> она по умолчанию должна ставиться
<tagezi> также как и интерфейс
<UNIm95> Русскую вернул.
<UNIm95> падает
<UNIm95> сейчас английский врублю
<UNIm95> При английской все норм
<tagezi> эм...
<tagezi> дай мне свой uname -a
<UNIm95> Linux UNIm95-Thinkpad 3.2.0-68-generic-pae #102-Ubuntu SMP Tue Aug 12 22:23:54 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tagezi> Linux xubuntu 3.11.0-26-generic #45~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 04:04:35 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<tagezi> короче я поставил но не то ))
<UNIm95> tagezi:  ты что 14.04 влепил?
<tagezi> она зараза обновилась до последней сборки
<only_you> Linux starfire 3.16.0-10-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 21 16:26:44 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<only_you> 14.10
<UNIm95> only_you:  мы не ядрами меряемся
<only_you> =(
<UNIm95> я ловим баг с падающим офисом
<tagezi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<only_you> а что сделать, что бі он упал?
<UNIm95> F1
<tagezi> вот это я поставил
<tagezi> 12.04.5
<only_you> нажал F1, появилось окно справки офиса
<only_you> Version: 4.3.0.4
<tagezi> тот баг который я показывал, только в винде потверждён, хотя выглядит точно также
<tagezi> странно оно как-то
<tagezi> кстати, в козле унам вот так вылядит Linux lera-infineco 3.13.0-35-generic #62-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 15 01:58:01 UTC 2014 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<UNIm95> А куда дели дистр с ядром 3.2?
<UNIm95> tagezi: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<UNIm95> Вот с 3.2 ядром
<UNIm95> не ставь апдейтов
<UNIm95> Сначала запили xfce
<UNIm95> потом офис
<Wizard> Привет!
<tagezi> re
<tagezi> UNIm95: ча попробуем
<Wizard> tagezi: Я уже попробовал.
<tagezi> UNIm95: а чо ты на 12.04.4 сидишь?
<Wizard> Если он работает хорошо..
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня всёравно что-то там накручивается из обнов.. я оставлю базовую, а потом из консольки доставлю, что бы видеть что там прилетает
<UNIm95> tagezi: cat /etc/lsb-release |grep 12.04. DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS"
<UNIm95> tagezi:  поставь только десктоп без обновления.
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну вроде получается.. щас дестоп постаиться гляну
<UNIm95> tagezi: и как?
<UNIm95> или еще не все?
<tagezi> ну вот ставлю офис.. вроде ядро на месте 3.2.0-67
<tagezi> \обновлять до твоего пока не стал
<UNIm95> tagezi: у меня 68
<tagezi> ну мне нужн дист-апгред слелать для этого
<tagezi> а это значит вся система обновиться
<UNIm95> Кстати в glxgears открытый драйвер на моей видюхе работает также как и проприетарный
<UNIm95> tagezi:  у меня та же херь была
<UNIm95> какойто пакет офиса 3.5 заблокировал
<tagezi> если не получиться с багом, то посмотрб как обновиться можно только на одно ядро, а не всю систему
<UNIm95> снёс purge'м все что было от ЛО
<UNIm95> и смог нормально обновиться
<UNIm95> Там какой-то ure мешал
<tagezi> не раняется (
<UNIm95> Думаешь это из-за ядра?
<tagezi> незнаю
<tagezi> при сборке это важно точно
<tagezi> иногда если не сделаешь дист-апгрейд ничего и не собирается
<tagezi> сейчас зачищу всё, поставлю 3-5, потом попробую поставить всё опять
<UNIm95> tagezi:
<UNIm95> стой
<UNIm95> просто снеси офис
<UNIm95> причем purge
<tagezi> снёс )
<UNIm95> далее попытайся обновить
<tagezi> sudo apt-get purge libreoffice*
<tagezi> я так снёс
<UNIm95> tagezi: это не правильно
<tagezi> почему?
<UNIm95> работай через синаптик
<mbnt> привет ребяты
<tagezi> я вычистил всё )
<tagezi> синаптик не предсказуем )
<tagezi> я всё в строке привык делать
<UNIm95> к примеру пакет ure не удаляется если purge libreoffice*
<mbnt> UNIm95 , а чего не purge?
<mbnt> эм...
<UNIm95> Мне как раз этот уре все блокировал
<tagezi> удалил
<tagezi> как в синаптике посмотреть пакеты которые можно обновить? )
<UNIm95> tagezi: обнови список пакетов
<UNIm95> далее отметить все
<UNIm95> и сортировать по состоянию
<tagezi> у меня нет 68 ядра
<tagezi> на 67 всё кончается
<tagezi> 3.2.0-67-generic-pae #101-Ubuntu
<tagezi> не через консоль, не через синаптик такого нет
<tagezi> признавайся, от куда взял =))
<UNIm95> tagezi: вчера с апдейтами
<UNIm95> tagezi: у тебя все репы включены?
<tagezi> те которые по умолчанию стоят
<tagezi> сейчас поменял на основной сервер, может на русских зеркалах просто нет пока
<UNIm95> main, universe, restricted, multiverse, preise-(security, updates, proposed, backports)
<UNIm95> tagezi: Эти репы включены?
<tagezi> нашел его
<tagezi> ща встанет, загрузу 3.5, а потом уже начну выпендриваться )
<UNIm95> tagezi: А где ты его нашел?
<tagezi> в неоициально поддерживаемых
<tagezi> неофицыально
<UNIm95> proposed
<UNIm95> У меня оттуда же
<tagezi> ладно, хоть синаптиком научусь пользоваться, а то "только строка, только хадкор" ))
<YY_Bozhinsky> vel, кстати. У вас есть актер: Евгений Миронов. Ох как он прекрасно Льва Мышкина (sic! Ох! Федор Михайлович! Сердцеведец!) показал! А ныне, уж актеры не те, да и конъюнктура... тошно смотреть на... это, по-моему. Уж лучше роман перечесть.
<YY_Bozhinsky> Надобно и в Театр Наций наведываться, за глотком чистой интерпритации, IMHO... пока такая озможность имется. Не все же жо... простите, на ГОА поджаривать да витамином К трескаться а, Вел?! ;)
<tagezi> каналом ошибся?
<YY_Bozhinsky> о-опс...простите. Да, ошибка.
<tagezi> UNIm95: а что раньше справка была только в браузере?
<UNIm95> вроде нет
<UNIm95> а стоп. точно не локально.
<UNIm95> Локально!
<UNIm95> Не онлайн
<tagezi> да, нашёл.. она просто не ставилась автоматом
<tagezi> какой он не красивый был )))
<tagezi> ты добавил репы и обновить пытался, так?
<tagezi> UNIm95: слушай, а какая у еубя версия uno-libs и ure?
<tagezi> у меня всё пашет, блин
<tagezi> что я делаю не так? о_О
<tagezi> я уже всё зачистил, поставил старое, и у меня всё нормально обновилось
<UNIm95> tagezi:  uno-libs 4.3.0-3 ure тоже
<tagezi> ну, я сдаюсь
<tagezi> я не могу повторить это (
<UNIm95> tagezi: можешь дать teamviewer в виртуалку?
<tagezi> я через моем сижу.. у меня даже проброс портов не сделать
<tagezi> модем
<tagezi> или я не понимаю что нужно )
<tagezi> можно о твоей проблеме спросить на #libreoffice-qa
<UNIm95> tagezi: если на виртуалке есть инет то тимвьюер все найдет
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Сейчас понял,
<UNIm95> ?
<tagezi> ну да.. его ставить нужно
<tagezi> двай тогда не сегодня уже
<UNIm95> Ок.
<tagezi> UNIm95: может поставить отладочные ключи, и дать мне лог ошибки, я будет время покурю его
<UNIm95> tagezi: Как это делается?
<tagezi>  libreoffice-dbg uno-libs-dbg ure-bdg остальное по идее само подтянет
<tagezi> когда ошибка будет, попроси подробности, там выдаст лог вызовов
<UNIm95> tagezi: этот вариант не катит
<UNIm95> tagezi: 2,5gb
<UNIm95> на / у меня нет столько места
<tagezi> ясно
<tagezi> =) у меня сеста дофигищи, я даже не обращаю внимание на обёмы
<tagezi> помнь дердал три вертуалки под сборку, там на каждую минимум 40 гигов нужно было
<mbnt> достопочтенные сэри и лорды
<mbnt> не подскажете, как лечить значки, которые проваливаются под unity-panel ?
<mbnt> кому интересно, могу дать ссылку на ужасающую картину катастрофы
<tagezi> mbnt: можно попробовать молоуком смёдом, может у них просто температура )
<mbnt> tagezi, ну я щупал их лбы, вроде здоровые )
<tagezi> в гугл забей вопрос, быстрее получишь ответ..
<Sergey_IT> гвозди и молоток
<tagezi> тут вроде ни укого унити и не осталось
<mbnt> гугль не в курсе.
<mbnt> ууу...
<mbnt> унитифобы )
<tagezi> серёга не всчер, он только бубунит )
<Sergey_IT> я истиный убунтовод, у меня юнити
<tagezi> mbnt:  ну нафига польоваться этим, когда кде со всеми своими соплями быстрее работаеи и более стабильно чем это
<Sergey_IT> но значки никогда не проваливались
<mbnt> Sergey_IT, а у меня проваливаются... правда, я поставил обновленныую панель для вывода этих всех значков, по умолчанию со старта они вообще не отображались.
<mbnt> раньше просто не отображались. а теперь проваливаются
<Sergey_IT> а чего значки?
<mbnt> Sergey_IT, секундочку, скину на дропбокс
<mbnt> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/94148054/unity-panel_012.png
<mbnt> а, загуглил, стандартная трабла unity. Если бы вы знали, как я ненавижу unity... но альтернативы не вижу )
<Sergey_IT> тебе же сказали - кде
<mbnt> Sergey_IT, у KDE непривычная морда.
<mbnt> прям как в винде
<tagezi> тебе шашечьки или ехать?
<mbnt> не, с собой завернуть )
<tagezi> из кде моно и убунту слепить, она настраиваема
<tagezi> в отличии юнити
<tagezi> там вообще нет такой проблемы как настоить, там есть проблема какнастроить, всмысле слишком много вариантов
<Sergey_IT> это мне и не нравится
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: ну используй дефолт )
<tagezi> меня он не напрягает вообще
<Sergey_IT> там тоже лишнего хватает
<mbnt> а это, можно ведь выпилить все unity с Ubuntu 14.04 lts , чтобы поднять на установленной бубне десктоп кде?
<tagezi> лишнее - это компьютер )) остальное редко используемое )
<tagezi> а не проще поставить по новой? )
<tagezi> 20 минут и всё стоит
<mbnt> то есть, миграции desktop не очень поощряемо
<tagezi> да дело твоё.. хочешь снашать себе мозг, да ради бога
<mbnt> вот когда опять начнет юнити вымучивать не мгновенной сменой раскладки языка, вот тогда...
<tagezi> только проще сделать бекап и поставить всё родное, дез лишних всяких идиотизмов
<mbnt> стоп, там же репы одни и те же?
<tagezi> и чо?
<mbnt> и правда
<mbnt> че эт я
<Sergey_IT> репа одна, а мысли в ней разные (
<mbnt> >Sergey_IT, а было такое, что переключается раскладка между англ (или что там ещё у кого) и рус не так быстро, что начинаешь печатать, а оно секундо печатает на прежней раскладке, а потом продолжает на смененной
<mbnt> ?
<mbnt> ну и не всегда удаляет текст...
<Sergey_IT> не было
<Sergey_IT> даже в тестовый период
<mbnt> это хорошо
<mbnt> тестовый период как раз все ок, а уже через недельки три четыре при обрастании системы полезностями начинаются казусы
<tagezi> еужно думать что ставишь... а то большинство полезностей оказываются либо просто бесполезностями, либо вообще вредителями
<mbnt> полезные вредители...
<Sergey_IT> хнер, к примеру
<mbnt> прошу прощения, а хнер это кро?
<Sergey_IT> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/?topic=165332.0
<tagezi> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/xneur
<tagezi> чот, опаздал )
<tagezi> короче хвучит он именно так, как и нужность его на машине
<Sergey_IT> в хелпе о багах нет
<tagezi> да о ваще не нужен, не сбагами не без них
<mbnt> а что, с виду полезность
<Sergey_IT> не знаю, не ставил никогда )
<tagezi> угу, вот так и засерается система
<mbnt> самозасиралка
<tagezi> Что вы делаете, если в документации либо нет ответа на нужный вопрос, либо он очевидно неверен? В Linux вы говорите «Linux — дерьмо!» и начинаете копаться в исходниках. В Windows вы говорите «Windows — дерьмо!» и начинаете биться головой о стену.
<tagezi> — Denis Vlasenko о lkml
<mbnt> )))))))))))))
<Sergey_IT> в 90% случаев оказывается, что сам дурак
<mbnt> Всем добрых снов.
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-26
<tagezi> да, ваще
<tagezi> нифига меня ночью поколбасило (
<tagezi> утра всем
<[Raiden]> !fstab
<ubuntuhelp> В файле /etc/fstab указывается, какие разделы и каким образом будут монтироваться при загрузке системы. См. http://help.ubuntu.ru/manual/fstab и https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab а также !partitions.
<tagezi> [Raiden]: и тебе сдрасти )
<[Raiden]> привет
<UNIm95> Кстати. Всем привет.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Снёс русскую справку.
<tagezi> а она тебе нужна?
<tagezi> =)
<UNIm95> Теперь просто на сайт кидает.
<UNIm95> Хз. иногда помогает
<tagezi> я вообще не пользуюсь ей..
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ты ее пишешь
<tagezi> после справки мсо я вообще не пользуюсь справками )) мсо их не может написать, а про остальных вообще говорить нечего ))
<tagezi> JohnDoe_71Rus: нет, я её не пишу.. меня не пускают туда поправить все косяки которые там есть, считая что они "официальную справку" могут написать лучше
<^DEMOSS^> Rjhjxt z yfdthyjt ytel
<^DEMOSS^> Короче я наверное неуд, меня опять не взяли на работу в головную компанию ТАндер ( магнит)
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^: Будь здоров.
<tagezi> мне позволяют вики переводить, из оф ресурсов.. а так я пишу статейки в свой говно-блог
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: tagezi: привет
<tagezi> ку
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: прикинь, я себя неверно ПРЕЗЕНТОВАЛ на собеседовании!
<^DEMOSS^> Да я же ПОДАРОК !
<UNIm95> Это тебе сказали по письму или лично?
<^DEMOSS^> По телефону
<^DEMOSS^> Когда я попросил причину отказа
<UNIm95> Ты про подарок им сказал?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: у нас они набирают водителей и работников склада
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: я слал резюме на аналитика бизнесс процессов и аналитика в отдел логистики ( Хелп-Деск складов и их приложений\программ)
<^DEMOSS^> Короче поддержка юзеров - прослойка между специалистами\программерами и юзерами
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^:  А ты знаешь толк в извращениях.
<^DEMOSS^> Я 5 лет отработал на поддержке СФЕРЫ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ и я им не подошел!
<tagezi> я б тебя тоже не взял
<JohnDoe_71Rus> взломай их главный сервер, разрули все как надо, отправь письмо с дырами админу. и они точно передумают. в кино всегда так прокатывает
<tagezi> переведёшь всех на генту, потом мучайся всё востанавливай )
<UNIm95> JohnDoe_71Rus: если он такое сделает то его как в крепком орешке 4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> шлепнут?
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: запреследуют досмерти )
<^DEMOSS^> Я  обычно не расстраиваюсь, но сейчас я действительно расстроился. Не было еще такого случая, когда не хотели, чтобы я работал
<UNIm95> ^DEMOSS^:  может там HR хреновая?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> они прикинули твою зарплату и поняли что разорятся
<^DEMOSS^> Да нет, вроде нормальное отделение. Конечно есть свои недоработки, допустим не ознакамливают со спецификой работы в полной мере перед собеседованием
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: 5 лет "СФЕРЫ ОБРАЗОВАНИЯ" это бюджет? а у них коммерция. как работает бюджет все знают. 8 месяцев что бы купить лампу в проектор :(
<^DEMOSS^> JohnDoe_71Rus: неа, сейчас туда миллиарды вваливают
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а толку
<^DEMOSS^> Я не успевал за месяц отсмотреть более 400 технических заданий на аукционы
<JohnDoe_71Rus> оно на верхушках и оседает
<^DEMOSS^> Как раз таки нет
<^DEMOSS^> По региональной программе развития образования все деньги до копейки ушли в школы и СПО\НПО
<^DEMOSS^> Я лично отвечал за  освоение средств в IT секторе
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну вот про проектор это пример прошлого года. заказывали весной. купили в феврале этого уже года
<^DEMOSS^> это вопрос к организации
<^DEMOSS^> У нас деньги в июле пригли - через месяц уже все было потрачено
<^DEMOSS^> Закуплены проекторы, компьютеры и прочее
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я и говорю, в бюджете организация никакая. а в бизнесе ритм другой
<^DEMOSS^> Хотя были и отстающие субъекты, но там косяк администрации и мы им люлей со штрафами навставляли
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ^DEMOSS^: а теперь вопрос, деньги пришли в июле. а выделили их в начале года. где они шатались
<^DEMOSS^> Не путай планирование и выделение средств с бюдже с их траншем
<^DEMOSS^> транши заранее запланированы и даты перечисления средств закреплены соглашением
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у нас вечно, после НГ все обещают, обещают. а реальные подвижки только к лету начинаются. мы федеральный бюджет
<^DEMOSS^> Это в федеральное казначейство вопрос
<^DEMOSS^> Фактически в нашем регионе были минимальные задержки между фактическим получением средств и их раходом
<tagezi>  Qbs использует упрощённый вариант языка QML о_О
<tagezi> куда проще то?
<gaalex|work> сколько оффтопа..... :-D
<tagezi> ну, иногда немного можно
<andrex> бу
<tagezi> сам бу )
<andrex> ты должен напугацо был
<andrex> тест
<ubuntuhelp> andrex, Понг.
<Guest224> Привет всем, есть кто живой?
<scratch[x]> Кто то ltsp на убунте юзал?
<[Raiden]> нехватка живых
<scratch[x]> UNIm95  приве
<scratch[x]> Т
<scratch[x]> Да тут такое дело почитал про ltsp вроде поставить не сложно
<scratch[x]> Но интересно если видюха с двумя выходами для моников, реально ли замутить двух юзиров на 1 пк при загрузке по pxe?
<scratch[x]> Хочу в конторе попробовать бездисковые станции
<scratch[x]> Сейчас юзаем винду с астером и на 1 пк сидят 4 человека
<scratch[x]> Но последнее время чета летят винты
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  посмотри на хабре. вроде была тема с мулти ситом
<UNIm95> но с pxe хз
<scratch[x]> Хотется на такой случай иметь возможность грузануть комп по сети и работать
<scratch[x]> А то наш админ пока прочешет одно место...
<scratch[x]> UNIm95, да как я понял на ltsp серваке создается образ линукса для клиентов, так вот там то наверно тоже иксы настроить можно
<andrex|off> !ltsp
<ubuntuhelp> LTSP — проект сервера терминалов для Linux. Он позволяет подключение тонких клиентов к Linux серверам. См. главу 3 !edubuntuhandbook - http://www.ltsp.org/ - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<andrex|off> нифига не нада
<andrex|off> в се есть из коробки
<UNIm95> scratch[x]:  я не экспериментировал ни с мултиситом, ни с pxe
<andrex> [Raiden]: re
<scratch[x]> andrex, т.е из коробки все работает?
<andrex> да
<scratch[x]> И мультисит?
<andrex> не ну нада поставить сначала терминальный сервер с едубунты
<andrex> тода из коробки)
<scratch[x]> Ну я понял а на готовую увунту можно поставить?
<scratch[x]> Если это бы заработало я наверно бы был мега счастлив
<[Raiden]> andrex: Привет.
<scratch[x]> В дальнейшем планирую выпросить у начальства железо под нормальный сервак и кучу тонких клиентов
<scratch[x]> И искоренить винду)
<scratch[x]> Из задачь нужен либра офис, иногда мс офис (хотя бы под вайном), и браузер
<scratch[x]> Ну и читалки всяких пдф
<andrex> scratch[x]: ну если на винде несколько юзеров могут работать одновременно еще в хп такое было можно помню еще компы были с возможностью 2х мышей клав
<andrex> и да
<andrex> !pm > scratch[x]
<ubuntuhelp> scratch[x], please see my private message
<scratch[x]> Ок извиняюсь
<scratch[x]> andrex, так на готовую то убунту можно это поставить? Или обязательно едубунту?
<andrex> можно
<andrex> просто в едубунту есть режим установке терминального сервера
<andrex> в отличии от обычной
<scratch[x]> Ладно завтра все снесу и попробую поставить едубунту
<andrex> там не просто едубунту а в сислинукс выбирать терминальный сервер нада)
<scratch[x]> Не ну если это все реально заработает это точно будет мегакрутецки
<andrex> ну впринципе также как простой сервер из образа убунту
<scratch[x]> Хм хм хм
<scratch[x]> Это не понятно уже
<andrex> всмысле ставить)
<andrex> 2 сетевухи еще нада
<andrex> желательно очень
<scratch[x]> Вот мне какой образ то скачивать для установки
<scratch[x]> Ну с сетевухами я думаю проблем не будет
<scratch[x]> Так осталось определиться с дистрибудивом а то чет малех запутался
<andrex> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/trusty/dvd/current/
<scratch[x]> Так а про сислинукс ты что говорил?
<andrex> а там нада встать на установку ткнуть какуюто из фх и выбрать терминальный сервер так не помню
<scratch[x]> А т.е это выбирается при установки? Ну посмотрю
<scratch[x]> Блин неужта все получится, вот тока наверно придется 12.04 ставить из за моей древней видюшки
<scratch[x]> Дров под нее нету, и иногда мне кажется из за нее тормазит
<andrex> че за видюха
<scratch[x]> Хотя может и не из за нее,
<scratch[x]> Радеон 3000
<scratch[x]> VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780L [Radeon 3000]
<andrex> ее ваще выкинуть пора уже)
<scratch[x]> Да это начальству же не объяснишь
<scratch[x]> Ну работает же и зачем тебе другая
<scratch[x]> Ну если эта тема прокатит то я думаю они прикупят норм железо для сервачка
<scratch[x]> Я же их избавлю от покупок касперского
<scratch[x]> )
<Sergey_IT> у меня х1300 - стоит 14.04
<Sergey_IT> и на 9600про
<scratch[x]> И дрова проприетарные? Или открытые?
<Sergey_IT> открытые - проприетарных с 10.04 кажется не было уже
<scratch[x]> Аа и нормально все?
<[Raiden]> да, амд не балует длительной поддержкой.
<scratch[x]> Тормазов не замечено?
<andrex> ну на 3000 в 12 4 были хотябы и то по прихоти амд)
<andrex> а так у них поддерка кончилась раньше
<scratch[x]> Ну вообще смысл есть ставить их?
<[Raiden]> моя практика показывает, что на железе которому лет 7+ , тормозов не бомет быть не замечено. Если только по и задачи остались такие же древние.
<scratch[x]> Или по сравнению с открытыми прирост производительности будет не особо велик?
<[Raiden]> а 9600про примерно столько лет или больше
<[Raiden]> не может*
<scratch[x]> Ну я просто не могу потят причину тормазов
<andrex> вобще помоему пакет должен быть чет типа  ltsp-server-блабла
<scratch[x]> Видюха или 2 гига оперативы, или хром
<andrex> но фз как там че)
<scratch[x]> Да пакет вроде есть такой
<andrex> и да помоему на клиента должно быть 200 мгц цпу и гдет меров 500  на 1 ного
<scratch[x]> Ну мне хотя бы для теста
<andrex> если активных дофига кдиентов то может быть проблемка
<scratch[x]> Проц там model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) II X3 460 Processor
<scratch[x]> Тож какашка не первой свежести
<andrex> у вас там че обычный системник как сервер)
<andrex> ну хотя некоторые умудряютсо ноутбуки юзать
<scratch[x]> Ну мне пока попробовать если все заработает как надо, тогда обрадую начальника
<scratch[x]> Да это мой комп
<andrex> ну пробуй
<scratch[x]> Пока не сервак хотя там и крутится апачик с маскулем для радмина
<scratch[x]> Ну и есть еще системник с дебианом там самба вот он как сервак)
<scratch[x]> Раньше вообще было что на винде работало 4 человека так еще и расшареные ресурсы на нем юзала вся сеть
<scratch[x]> Потом я все перетащил на отдельный
<scratch[x]> Под дебиан с самбой, уже года как три тарахтит под лестницей
<scratch[x]> А админ наш кроме заправки картриджей в принтерах и переустановки винды не шарит
<scratch[x]> Вот и приходится самому херней заниматься)
<Sergey_IT> scratch[x], особых тормозов не вижу, но не шустро. На нвидиа 6300 свободный больше тормозит
<scratch[x]> Ясненько
<scratch[x]> Ну пока значит все же на 14.04 а там поглядим мож апгрейд железяк не загорами
<scratch> Блин
<scratch[x]> Так кое чего я все же упустил
<scratch[x]> У нас 1с, но она вроде тоже на линукс работает
<scratch[x]> Но тат еще мы учавствуем в аукционах, а там используются ключи типа хасп
<scratch[x]> И аукционы работают только в интернетэксплорере
<scratch[x]> Там какие то плагины ставятся
<scratch[x]> Ладно проблемы будем решать по мере поступления
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-27
<scratch[x]> andrex|off, hi тут?
<andrex|off> и
<scratch[x]> Поставил ltsp комп другой грузвнулся по сети
<scratch[x]> Но на всех 4 мониках олно и тоже и растянуто
<scratch[x]> Так же клавы и мыши работвают одновременно
<scratch[x]> andrex|off, и как мне со своего компа залогиниться в ту систему?
<scratch[x]> Т.е как бы так аодключиться к своему терминалу с того же компа
<andrex|off> нифига не понял)
<andrex|off> с сервака просто заходиш и все с клиента по сети пускаешсо а потом заходиш
<scratch[x]> Т.е мне логиниться как и раньше или надо указать что конекчусь к терминалу?
<scratch[x]> Например чтоб создать нового юзера в той среде
<scratch[x]> Или через chroot только?
<andrex|off> как обычно
<scratch[x]> Хм я думал это разные среды будут
<scratch[x]> Я думал по сети отдается образ фс
<scratch[x]> Не связанный с локальной
<andrex|off> отдается чтобы бутнуть
<scratch[x]> Так понял, а как быть с хотя бы двумя мониками? Ковырять конфиг иксов?
<andrex|off> да
<scratch[x]> Ладно позже отпишусь
<scratch[x]> Хм ваще странно но root то там разные
<scratch[x]> И пользователи поидее локальные там не авторизуются
<JohnDoe71rus> вопрос на стотыщ мильёнов
<JohnDoe71rus> сидел через pytty удаленно. делал сборку. мой комп ушел в ребут. можно подключится к той сессии? или там задача прервалась
<scratch[x]> Прервалась
<scratch[x]> Юзай screen
<JohnDoe71rus> scratch[x]: это кто?
<JohnDoe71rus> scratch[x]: нагуглил. я в окнах был
<tagezi> test
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Понг понг понг...
<tagezi> утра всем
<scratch[x]> Ну тогда screen -r
<JohnDoe71rus> scratch[x]: есть screen под windows?
<scratch[x]> Эм зачем?
<JohnDoe71rus> затем что я работал в putty в винде
<scratch[x]> И?
<JohnDoe71rus> поэтому думаю screen -r мне не поможет
<scratch[x]> Скрин ставь туда куда конектишься
<andrex|off> ссзб
<andrex|off> !screen
<ubuntuhelp> screen - мультитерминал. См. http://citkit.ru/articles/609/
<scratch[x]> Если ты работал без него то уже не поможет
<JohnDoe71rus> а, терминал в терминале. матрешка
<JohnDoe71rus> прикольно
<tagezi> чото как-то не понятно, ни один сайт по http и https не пашет, хотя остальное всё работет
<tagezi> фины какието странные со своим интернетом (
<JohnDoe71rus> tagezi: как сейчас стало модно говорить, "санкции"
<tagezi> скорее разгельдяйство просто
<tagezi> или пол мира досят )
<JohnDoe71rus> у меня такое бывало, когда сквид подглючивает. от чего не знаю
<JohnDoe71rus> аська irc и пинги работают а http https нет
<tagezi> ну у меня прокси нет
<tagezi> если только у них там на сервере
<JohnDoe71rus> а выше у финов
<tagezi> но по ощущениям, они через нат тупо всё заварачивают
<tagezi> хотя может и прокси не могут настроить..
<royek> ку чатлане
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Ну понг, и что?
<tagezi> тест
<ubuntuhelp> tagezi, Fail!
<tagezi> странно, с винды всё грузится.. с линуха только г+
<tagezi> бред какой-то
<tagezi> хотя не, не так.. когда в лине открыт хромиум, то грузиться исключительно г+ в нём, и больше ничего по http и https
<tagezi> и джабер не грузится.. если его послань нафиг, и открыть всё в фф, то всё нормально работает
<UNIm95> tagezi:  Видимо гугл запихал свои зонды и в хромиум.
<tagezi> UNIm95: да не.. как выяснилось, у прова днс отваливался
<tagezi> а я просто криворукий )
<UNIm95> tagezi:  а как резерв 8.8.8.8 у тебя не прописан?
<tagezi> ну, вот прописал, и всё залетало сразу
<scratch[x]> Есть кто юзал ltsp?
<scratch[x]> Чет не соображу вот допустим настрою я мультисит а как же остальные пк будут конектиться?
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: UNIm95: дарова пацаны )
<UNIm95> qy
<had0w-olga> Всем привет
<had0w-olga> Ребят помощь нужна
<had0w-olga> в долгу не останусь
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: ну давай
<had0w-olga> Вообщем смотрите проблема какая
<had0w-olga> windows 8 сделала chekdisk
<had0w-olga> пропала папка с файлами
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  Жирно
<had0w-olga> Кое как нашла востоновила
<had0w-olga> все файлы битые
<had0w-olga> но востонавливала под windows 8
<UNIm95> очень жирно
<had0w-olga> ??
<UNIm95> Тут о ubuntu разговоры
<UNIm95> линукс
<had0w-olga> я сейчас под убунту
<UNIm95> винду я с 2008 не трогаю
<UNIm95> Так проблема же не в убунте
<UNIm95> => оффтопик
<had0w-olga> так мнен посоветовали установить убунту и из под нее попробовать востоновить
<had0w-olga> что я и сделала
<had0w-olga> ребят я денег заплачу если кто выручит
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: пробуй testdisk
<had0w-olga> установила
<had0w-olga> но пользоватся не умею
<had0w-olga> боюсь что то сделать не так
<had0w-olga> может скажите на каком канале могу помочь ?
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: ты убунту на что ставила? на тот же винчестер?
<UNIm95> или на другой?
<had0w-olga> нет
<had0w-olga> Через док станцию
<had0w-olga> т.е убунту стоит на 250 гигов
<had0w-olga> а тот винчестер на котором полетели файлы через док станцию
<UNIm95> На тот винчестер ещё что-нибудь ставили? записывали?
<had0w-olga> нет
<UNIm95> какая файловая система? ntfs?
<had0w-olga> я Оля . А вас как зовут ?
<had0w-olga> да верно
<UNIm95> меня зовут UNIm95
<had0w-olga> убунту имеет свойство удаленного доступа ?
<UNIm95> Версия убунты какая? 14.04?
<had0w-olga> верно
<had0w-olga> Блин это робот?
 * UNIm95 раскушен. Из 12039 попыток 42-я удачная. had0w-olga поздравляем.
<had0w-olga> =)))
<had0w-olga> как в убунту изменить расположение кнопок окна ?
<UNIm95> До 12.04 в gconf
<UNIm95> после хз.
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  Какой у тебя размер раздела с данными?
<UNIm95> И сколько свободного места есть? не включая диск с повреждёнными данными
<had0w-olga> Могу еще 2 Tb подключить
<had0w-olga> на том что хронятся данные 2 TB .
<UNIm95> Хреново.
<had0w-olga> эм ??
<UNIm95> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B2%D0%BE%D1%81%D1%81%D1%82%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%BB%D0%B5%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%BD%D1%8B%D1%85
<had0w-olga> что именно
<UNIm95> ПОчитай этот мануал
<UNIm95> по нему: первым делаем копию раздела
<UNIm95> через dd
<UNIm95> это полное битовое копирование.
<UNIm95> Если раздел 2тб его тупо нету куда копировать
<UNIm95> это значит придётся работать с оригиналом.
<UNIm95> а все может пойти не так.
<had0w-olga> готова рискнуть
<had0w-olga> странно icq не ставится на убунту
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  ты каким приложение сейчас пользуешься? для чата?
<had0w-olga> smuxi
<had0w-olga> еще есть x chat
<had0w-olga> на данный момент на HDD папки фаунд и чек диск
<UNIm95> А среди стандартных нет pidgin или empathy
<had0w-olga> блин если бы разбиралась ))
<had0w-olga> честно сказать еще не разобралась где тут пуск )
<UNIm95> Слева вверху. с логотипом убунты
<had0w-olga> устанавливаю
<had0w-olga> pidgin
<UNIm95> Ок.
<UNIm95> Тянет дофига протоколов без проблем
<had0w-olga> такое чуство что 14 убунта не доработана
<had0w-olga> так тормозит
<had0w-olga> хотя ПК довольно таки мощный
<piyavking> юнити потому что
<piyavking> юнити ужасна
<had0w-olga> что значит юнити ?
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: я минут на 30-45 отойду. может кто поможет. но скану еще время потребуется
<UNIm95> piyavking:  не пугай человеку.
<UNIm95> человека*
<had0w-olga> дайте сылку на нормальный убунту
<had0w-olga> я этот кое как установила
<had0w-olga> оказалось проблема в харде
<had0w-olga> и помогите аську поставить
<had0w-olga> аууу
<piyavking> так вы ж pidgin уже установили
<had0w-olga> а там и аська есть ?
<had0w-olga> у меня убунту обнровление качает
<piyavking> естественно
<piyavking> в pidgin само собой аська есть
<had0w-olga> я установила какую то аську она вон сверху весит но не работает
<piyavking> в пиджине настройте учётную запись своей аськи, и всё
<had0w-olga> а не подскажите
<had0w-olga> я читала что в убунту можно настроить под виндовс графически
<had0w-olga> или это не стоит того
<had0w-olga> естьтут еще каналы с людьми ))
<piyavking> нууу
<piyavking> в линуксе вообще, и в убунте в частности можно настроить практически всё
<had0w-olga> даже фотошоп :
<had0w-olga> ?
<tagezi> ася под убунту с багами, так что если видео не нужно, лучше действительно комбайнами пользоваться
<tagezi> фотофоп тоже можно
<piyavking> и фотошоп, если надо
<tagezi> только плясать долго )
<tagezi> had0w-olga: какая у тебя убунта?
<had0w-olga> о ) народ ожил )
<had0w-olga> 14.04
<tagezi> а обновы то почему идут?
<piyavking> tagezi: у меня только старый от макромедиа получалось запускать
<had0w-olga> не знаю запросил обновить я нажала да
<tagezi> piyavking: да можно, только плясать очень долго )
<tagezi> проще привыкнуть к гимпу
<had0w-olga> Ребят поможите с жестким
<had0w-olga> цена вопроса 5000р
<tagezi> ну, эт точно не ко мне
<tagezi> я не админ, а тут нужен админ с опытом
<had0w-olga> а есть тут такие ?
<tagezi> спят
<had0w-olga> а что так рано спать легли
<tagezi> один пару мянут назад свалил )
<had0w-olga> Юнит 95 ?
<tagezi> некоторые во владике живут, вообщето )
<had0w-olga> Дайте сылку на норм убунту
<had0w-olga> образ
<piyavking> had0w-olga: ну тебе уж сообщили, что в процессе манипуляций вся информация может накрыться, и ты сказала -ок. подтверждаешь готовность рискнуть?
<had0w-olga> конечно готова
<piyavking> ты в аське?
<had0w-olga> Еще пока нет
<had0w-olga> у меня обнова качается
<had0w-olga> понять не могу почему убунту не может качать несколько файлов одновременно
<had0w-olga> почему в очередь ставит
<tagezi> через гуй она их и качает одновременно
<had0w-olga> гуй ? ))
<tagezi> хотя смысла особого нет.. так как канал один
<piyavking> чтоб обновление одного пакета не ломало обновления других
<tagezi> GUI
<piyavking> вкратце поэтому.
<had0w-olga> Так дадите сылку на норм убунту ? ))
<had0w-olga> или линукс )
<tagezi> так 14.04 нормальная
<had0w-olga> или что то ))
<had0w-olga> а мне сказали что она дырявая и не доделанная )
<had0w-olga> Ну раз норм оставлю
<tagezi> дела в декстопе.. его не все любят.. но настроить его можно что бы он работал нормально
<piyavking> да норм конечно.
<had0w-olga> я и на ноут поставила ))
<had0w-olga> убунту
<tagezi> ну, она нормальная, просто дырявая и не доделанная )))
<had0w-olga> а что в дескопе не так ?
<piyavking> tagezi: бхахахахах)))
<tagezi> да они дашь сделали как модульную систему, и напихали туда оинз (модулей) которые нафиг никому не нужны
<tagezi> изза этого и тормазит
<had0w-olga> вот я читала где то  что можно кнопки свернуть закрыть и изменить вид можно переделать с левой стороны на правую но не поняла как делать
<tagezi> если отобрань кужные, то будет работать в разы шустрее
<piyavking> had0w-olga: да не парься. поставила - уже отлично.
<had0w-olga> да установить то ее вообще не проблема
<tagezi> нуууу......
<piyavking> теперь просто надо помаленьку понимать, как и что
<had0w-olga> я просто ей никогда не пользовалась
<tagezi> проще чем винду, конечно
<had0w-olga> У меня на работе цштdows server cnjит )) вот это попа
<tagezi> ничего, пару месяце разбирательст, и поставит себе кубунту ))
<had0w-olga> ничего себе ) ошибок
<had0w-olga> я IT специалист ) но с убунту никогда не работала)
 * tagezi не понимает винду
<piyavking> had0w-olga: лиха беда начало)
<tagezi> система для троянов и вирусов, а не дя человека
<had0w-olga> tagezi:  ты про что ?
<tagezi> про виндовс
<had0w-olga> windows ? для троянов ?
<tagezi> а для чего он ещё нужен? для работы людей?
<had0w-olga> это точно
<tagezi> при том как там всё сделано, человеку с маломальким навыком "логика" делать там нечего, мозг выносит через минут 20
<had0w-olga> )) сижу на работе ремонтирую принтеры )) слежу за серваком , везде XP стоит ))
<piyavking> tagezi: кубунту, лубунту, ксубунту... рабочие окружения - ересь. только голый WM, только хардкор, ггг
<had0w-olga> так вы же явно не через 14.04 сидите ))
<tagezi> piyavking: ну я почти всё делаю в строке.. но кубунту нравится.. когда не нужна страка удобно
<piyavking> кто? я с 14.04 сижу
<tagezi> эм.. у меня 14.04
<had0w-olga> хм
<tagezi> просто у тебя убунту, а у меня кубунту )
<had0w-olga> У убунту есть удаленный доступ ?
<tagezi> это разные рабочие столы )))
<piyavking> у меня убунта сервер просто
<piyavking> с голым опенбоксом
<had0w-olga> Кстати это тупо название ?
<piyavking> что именно
<tagezi> ну не совсем
<had0w-olga> сервер и дескоп
<tagezi> в убунту да, только на сервере нет декстопа по умолчанию
<had0w-olga> т.е там копаться и с нуля все ставить
<tagezi> эм..
<had0w-olga> собери сам
<tagezi> что значит копаться?
<had0w-olga> правильно понимаю
<tagezi> нет, там всё для сервера стоит
<had0w-olga> н тоесть тупо командная строка
<had0w-olga> как мс-дос и винда )
<tagezi> нет
<tagezi> как повершелл
<piyavking> просто в виндовз есть один ехплорер.эхэ, а в линухе ты можешь выбирать, что ставить в качестве этово "эхплорер", и у тебя есть куча вариантов.
<tagezi> только повер шел жалкая поделка )
<piyavking> я тут цигвин под семёркой попробовал
<piyavking> mc запустил)))
<tagezi> had0w-olga: строка в лине,это самый мощный инструмент, мс разработала спецыально свой повершелл, что бы как-то компенсировать свои окна
<piyavking> дооо, консоль рулит.
<had0w-olga> гудс
<had0w-olga> мне убунту начинает нравится
<tagezi> ничего, это временно..
<piyavking> )))))))))))))))))))))))
<tagezi> через пару недель начнуться ломки, и всё вернётся к вин7 ))
<piyavking> при умении грамотно составлять поисковые запросы можно сильно облегчит страдания)
<piyavking> ну и форум на убунту.ру в качестве подгузников да пелёнок - незаменим для новорождённого красноглазика)
<had0w-olga> блин как же долго качает 300 метров
<had0w-olga> слушайте а я еще где  то на форуме видела что убунту изначально использует не всю оперативную памаять
<had0w-olga> это так ?
<had0w-olga> у меня просто 8 гигов установленно
<piyavking> дак можно ж глянуть же, сколько она использует
<tagezi> как это не всю?
<tagezi> может имелось ввиду что оставляеться 10% под задачи рута?
<had0w-olga> может быть
<had0w-olga> но мне кажется что убунту тормозит
<had0w-olga> приложения долго открываются
<piyavking> гугль/хабр говорит, что подобное имеет место для виртуальных машин
<had0w-olga> если учесть что она на новом винчестере
<piyavking> конечно она тормозит
<had0w-olga> а как исправить 7
<had0w-olga> помогите настроить
<had0w-olga> о аська ставится
<piyavking> убунтовый набор "по умолчанию" ужасен, поэтому и тормозит.
<had0w-olga> piyavking: подскажи как сделать все верно
<piyavking> что именно?
<had0w-olga> ну настроитьнормальные параметры что бы не тормозила
<UNIm95> Так. Что я пропустил?
<piyavking> сначала попробовать установить другое рабочее окружение, например
<had0w-olga> все
<had0w-olga> piyavking:  ок
<had0w-olga> как сделть
<had0w-olga> icq 4641066331
<had0w-olga> 464166331
<had0w-olga> т.е
<tagezi> piyavking: угу, снеси эту убунту и поставить другую )
<had0w-olga> tagezi: так все таки у вас другая убунту )))
<had0w-olga> UNIm95: чет меня ребята заболтали ))) забыла зачем пришла ))
<tagezi> да, у нас другие программы по умолчанию.. я же говорил, у меня кубунту
<tagezi> к в этом случае не опечатка )
<piyavking> убунту можно поставить четырьмя-пятью-восемью разными способами
<scratch[x]> had0w-olga, есть пакет вроде testdisk
<tagezi> можно просто поставить другой декстоп )
<scratch[x]> Попробуй через эту прогу востановить
<piyavking> основа (малююююсенькая) - одна и та же, навороты вокруг неё - разные
<had0w-olga> scratch[x]: я ее установила но не умею ей пользоваться
<had0w-olga> давайте я дам доступ вам а вы покапаетесь ))
<scratch[x]> Ну давай
<had0w-olga> а как ))
<scratch[x]> О блин))
<had0w-olga> угу )))
<scratch[x]> Sshserver
<had0w-olga> это шо ))
<scratch[x]> Ну для доступа ставь
<had0w-olga> а подробнее ))
<had0w-olga> команда есть для терминала ?
<scratch[x]> apt-get install ssh
<piyavking> scratch[x]: sudo ж забыл
<scratch[x]> sudo apt-get install ssh
<scratch[x]> Город какой?
<had0w-olga> Сургут
<scratch[x]> Ух ё
<scratch[x]> Давай ssh тогда
<piyavking> had0w-olga: я сообщение послал
<had0w-olga> обьясните как в аське мои контакты повсплывали 300 летней давносвти )))
<had0w-olga> piyavking: куда ?
<scratch[x]> Ip статика? Без ната?
<tagezi> это в скайпу вопросы, зачем он их хранит
<had0w-olga> эм что ))
<tagezi> had0w-olga: scratch[x]: топайте в приват дальше )
<scratch[x]> Что там такие реально важные файлы-?
<had0w-olga> scratch[x]: файлы вопросом на 50 тысяч рублей
<scratch[x]> Да уж такие файлы надо хранить как то отдельно
<had0w-olga> я установила вроде что ты говорил
<had0w-olga> да представляешь все файлы остались а полторы папки пропало после чека
<had0w-olga> я востоновила через меджик студио одну папку но там все файлы повреждены
<had0w-olga> сказали пробуй через убунту айтишники
<scratch[x]> Эт хренова
<scratch[x]> Не стоило его вообще трогать
<had0w-olga> кого ? )
<scratch[x]> Тот винт где они удалились
<had0w-olga> эм )) ну я пыталась востоновить
<scratch[x]> Пиши в приват
<scratch[x]> Так кто же мне теперь раскажет о мультиситах
<scratch[x]> )
<had0w-olga> а кто мне расскажет как ускорить убунту ))
<had0w-olga> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1880188/bef88f71
<had0w-olga> 900.65 ГиБ неразмеченного места в разделе.
<had0w-olga> Чтобы увеличить размер файловой системы, заполнив весь раздел, выберите раздел и пункт меню:
<had0w-olga> Раздел --> Проверить на ошибки.
<scratch[x]> Погоди
<scratch[x]> Не стоит сразу запускать кучу прог
<scratch[x]> Которые одновременно будут пыхтеть над твоим винтом
<scratch[x]> У тебя же работает сейчас тестдиск
<scratch[x]> Не чего не трогай
<scratch[x]> Затрешь и все ппц
<had0w-olga> ок
<scratch[x]> У тебя скорее всего просто слетела таблица разделов
<scratch[x]> Возможно данные еще пока живы
<had0w-olga> а как востонвить таблицу
<had0w-olga> это произошло после чек диска
<scratch[x]> Ну поидее тест диск должен был найти разделы
<scratch[x]> И через него можно записать новую таблицу
<had0w-olga> я пробывала через винду DMDE он видит раздел но почеу то не может открыть его так как пишет что он за приделами MBR
<scratch[x]> Если конешно я не ошибаюсь)
<scratch[x]> Я не знаю что такое дмде
<had0w-olga> Хорошая программа помогла мне файлы из RAW вытащить
<scratch[x]> Ну я много раз юзал тест диск много чего вытаскивал
<scratch[x]> На работе чудики часто винты притаскивают, такое бывает у людей отыщеш
<scratch[x]> Ужас
<had0w-olga> а где рабтатете ?
<scratch[x]> Ну я вообще как бы ремонт мед. Техники
<scratch[x]> Сервисное обслуживание
<had0w-olga> ))
<had0w-olga> а я айтос )
<tagezi> зачем тебе и фф и хромиум?
<tagezi> любишь посидеть срузу в двух браузерах? ))
<had0w-olga> Привыкла так
<had0w-olga> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1880229/30c0488f
<had0w-olga> При всем при этом
<had0w-olga> файлы эти вест 800 мб а жесткий показывает что занято 160 гигов
<tagezi> had0w-olga: ты говоришь убунту долго обновляется... у меня винда 140 пакетов (80 мегов) уже 3 часа ставит
<tagezi> это это ещё не конец.. как водиться, она при выключении будет что-то доставлять, и при включении конфиги править
<had0w-olga> эм
<had0w-olga> т.е я перезагружусь и прощай убунту не настрою ))
<had0w-olga> а то я уже установила однажды драйвера видокарты на убунту
<tagezi> почему это?
<had0w-olga> установила драйвер и все )) прощай убунту ))
<tagezi> в линухе, перезагрузка нужна только в том случае, если было обновлено ядро, в остальных случаях достаточно просто сменить сеанс, что бы подгрузились новые программки
<had0w-olga> так она меня послео бновы просит перезагрузится
<had0w-olga> вопрос такой на ноутбуке поставила тоже убунту тоже такой же как на ПК а он зараза не руссфицировался
<had0w-olga> аааа
<had0w-olga> Я потеряла тебя )
<had0w-olga> Напиши в аську )
<had0w-olga> nhzv
<had0w-olga> трям
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: так доставь локализацию.
<had0w-olga> Г*
<had0w-olga> что сделать
<had0w-olga> как этосдеать ?
<had0w-olga> ребят вы после каждого сообщения засыпаете ? ))
<tagezi> had0w-olga: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D1%80%D1%83%D1%81%D0%B8%D1%84%D0%B8%D0%BA%D0%B0%D1%86%D0%B8%D1%8F_ubuntu
<OnkelTem> Ку
<OnkelTem> Кто-нибудь, подскажие как добавить канал гугл хрома beta?
<OnkelTem> или... по ходу просто пакет другой надо поставить - google-chrome-beta, хех
<had0w-olga> а сколько у вас время сейчас *
<had0w-olga> http://itmages.ru/image/view/1880427/202d9c02
<had0w-olga> подскажите что дальше
<had0w-olga> а то человек который помогал видимо уснул ))
<tagezi> OnkelTem: что ты под словом "канал" подразумеваешь?
<OnkelTem> tagezi: ну они так называют, каналы stable, beta и unstable
<OnkelTem> tagezi: короче, разница в названиях пакетов. Репа одна и та же - stable main
<OnkelTem> 37-й хром сегодня обновился, и оказался ваще паленым. Тоже мне, stable
<OnkelTem> В общем, дикие тормоза при переключении табов
<OnkelTem> Поставил сейчас 38-й вот, буду тестировать
<OnkelTem> вроде пока не лагает
<OnkelTem> Это вообще такой шейм, если честно
<OnkelTem> Выпустить стабильную версию, которая так палится
<tagezi> это нормально в нашем мире теперь
<had0w-olga> Прошла мимо чата
<had0w-olga>    P HPFS - NTFS          125604 204 41 243200 138 10 1889175552
<had0w-olga> Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged.
<tagezi> вон, ЛО честно сделала, назвала выпуски свежий и стабильный.. типа свежий стабильный - это тем кто любит экстрим, а тем кто хочет работать тем стабильный-стабильный )
<OnkelTem> tagezi: а ты на хромиуме?
<tagezi> угу
<OnkelTem> а я вот подсадился на хром, из-за синка гугл-аккаунтом. Меня радует, что куда не приду, логинюсь под собой и приезжает вообще все - история, пароли, букмарки
<had0w-olga> господи сейчас усну )))
<OnkelTem> и что между десктопом и мобилой история шарится
<tagezi> OnkelTem: так это и в хромиуме работает
<OnkelTem> хм, не знал
<OnkelTem> а чем тогда они отличаются? Отсутствием флеш-плеера по дефолту в хромиуме?
<had0w-olga> Курс доллара (
<tagezi> had0w-olga: ну, люди которые тебе помогали ушли спать, наверное
<tagezi> OnkelTem: отсутствием нескольких плагинов
<had0w-olga> Да нет просто видимо гуглят каждый мой вопрос и скрин )
<OnkelTem> да там их нынче всего-то ничего
<tagezi> pdf читалки и ещё чегото там
<OnkelTem> ну флеша скорее всего
<OnkelTem> он же не пзд
<OnkelTem> ой
<OnkelTem> gpl )))
<tagezi> пепер можно доставить теперь из щфф репов
<tagezi> pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<tagezi> а, ещё он не отправляет инфу о том где, сколько и что ты смотрел на сайт гугла
<proteus86> всем привет. Устанавливаю убунту на комп без монитора и клавиатуры. Нарыл инфу про сетевую консоль .но она древняя . есть у кого сцылка на свежее описание ?
<tagezi> у гугла
<tagezi> блин.. во изврат жеж
<tagezi> не, я понимаю, если есть ещё клавиатура, и 250 раз поставил, а при помощи только мышки - эт гением нужно быть ))
<proteus86> У гугла инфу только на одном сайте нашел. Там про установку напрямую на диск или через консоль. Но вот что такое сетевая консоль подробно не нашел.
<proteus86> На диск установить убунту и постваить в другой компьютер это понятно. Поставить через сетевую консоль тоже более менее. Но подробнее где про сетевую консоль бы почитать не нашел
<proteus86> Толи это ssh толи еще чтото. По описанию при установке запускается минимальный дистрибутив и по ssh дальше устанавливаешь
<proteus86> Ооочень интересно но не понятно
<tagezi> ниразу не слышал
<tagezi> на сдкарту как-то ставил дд
<tagezi> ставил через всякие присочки гуи, так что бы места дофига было под пользовательские файлы, но через "сетивую консоль" ни разу
<proteus86> А вообще посути реализуемо? Тоесть запускаем что то типа граба который поднимает сетевой интерфейс по которому мы цепляемся по ssh и устонавливаем убунту в консольном режиме ?
<proteus86> Соори за глупый вопрос а как свой акк тут зарегить ?
<tagezi> а граб ты как поднимешь? телепатически? )
<proteus86> Минутку
<proteus86> При загрузке с инсталляционного образа система будет запрашивать IP адрес динамически у DHCP сервера, поэтому его наличие в сети крайне желательно. Так же с помощью него можно определить какой IP адрес был выделен. После получения IP адресÐ
<proteus86> Тоесть готовим образ кидаем на флешку и ждем если в кратце
<proteus86> Блин на форуме написано что регится надо путем ввода команды /msg nickserv register <password> <e-mail
<proteus86> Но всегда вылазит приват:-(
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-28
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно как нибудь проверить .config ядра на валидность? что включены все нужные опции
<tagezi|off> JohnDoe_71Rus: при сборке?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да
<JohnDoe_71Rus> но у меня другая проблема. почему то после make menuconfig архитектура слетает
<tagezi|off> вроде там есть макрос который минимум делает, но только минимум, потому что никому не известно что тебе нужно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> короче совсем другой конфиг получаестя
<tagezi|off> ты опять ядро под андройд пересобираешь? )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8166803/ что было http://paste.ubuntu.com/8166808/ что стало после сохранения make menuconfig
<JohnDoe_71Rus> угу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ничего не пойму
<tagezi|off> я ещё не проснулся, так что тоже врятди )
<tagezi|off> врятли* )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> make menuconfig потом внизу Load альтернативный конфиг. так. потом правим и там же внизу сохраняем
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ах ты блин, надо архитектуру принудительно указывать
<tagezi|off> ты помоему путаешь андройд с генту )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нет make ARCH=arm menuconfig вроде бы сработало
<had0w-olga> Всем привет
<had0w-olga> ребят а скажите пожайлуста r-studio робит в убунте
<Hillarion> Работает, только зачем оно?
<had0w-olga> мне нужно файлы достать
<Hillarion> пропроиетарщина в Линуксе должна умирать =)))
<had0w-olga> с харда
<Hillarion> Данные можно достать и просто подсоединив "хард" к Linux-машине
<had0w-olga> Дааааа?
<had0w-olga> ничего себе ))
<Hillarion> Ага
<had0w-olga> почему тогда я не могу их достать уже 4 неделю ))
<had0w-olga> не подскажите ? ))
<Hillarion> Глубоко сидят?
<Hillarion> Зовите мышку
<had0w-olga> после чек диска я их не могу найти
<Hillarion> Другой разговор =)
<had0w-olga> поможешь ? )
<Hillarion> А Студия лицензионная?
<had0w-olga> Я заплачу ;)
<had0w-olga> я ее еще не ставила
<Hillarion> С консолью дружим?
<had0w-olga> немножко )
<Hillarion> testdisk использовали?
<had0w-olga> в данный момент запустида
<had0w-olga> запустила
<Hillarion> на сайте помощи Ubuntu по testdisk имеется информация
<had0w-olga> Оставила на ночь тест диск утром не смогла войти в систему
<had0w-olga> проблему так и не поняла
<had0w-olga> писал мне что то про обновления
<Hillarion> обновления автоматом ставились?
<had0w-olga> нет запрос был я их потвердила
<Hillarion> что ещё делали в это время? Логи сохранились?
<had0w-olga> found 000
<Hillarion> Или именно диск с системой улетел в трубу?
<had0w-olga> у меня лог чек диска остался
<had0w-olga> куда можно выложить скрины ?
<had0w-olga> могу дать удаленный доступ тока скажите как
<had0w-olga> Ребят если кто поможет вытащить фото то сразу перечислю на счет денежку в размере 5000 р
<Hillarion> увы, не специалист, но помогу чем смогу. Бесплатно =)))
<had0w-olga> Благадарю
<Hillarion> http://tempfile.ru/ - сюда можно кинуть
<had0w-olga> вопрос стоит ли докупить оперативную память и ускорит ли это процесс ?
<andrex> fsck еще или акронос ну на кройняк тупо вытащить у тилитой какойнить
<had0w-olga> http://img7.tempfile.ru/13239/174a3f3c8c/d35ff2685fbc8e0d4014e87c.png
<had0w-olga> http://img9.tempfile.ru/13239/1761263ed0/bb5982e5897c1db5357cf094.png
<andrex> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<had0w-olga> andrex: использовала Magic studio recovery через windows 8
<had0w-olga> востоновила все фото
<andrex> pastebinit file
<had0w-olga> но но
<had0w-olga> всебитые
<andrex> kbyercjdst enbkbns tcnm
<andrex> линуксовые утилиты есть
<andrex> возможно лучше справятся
<had0w-olga> вчера только поставила убунту так как посоветовали тест диск
<andrex> диск ваще маунтицо
<had0w-olga> в плане что значит маунтицо ?
<andrex> !mount
<ubuntuhelp> mount — утилита для монтирования файловых систем. Пример: mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom или mount -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,codepage=866 /dev/sd<буква>1 /mnt/usb . См. также !fstab !isomount.
<had0w-olga> там Ntfs сейчас
<andrex> хм всмысле форматнула диск?
<had0w-olga> http://img9.tempfile.ru/13239/170fc5cefc/7abe8c88b00543f1250d0d32.png
<had0w-olga> один раздел да
<had0w-olga> случайно
<had0w-olga> второ остался живой
<had0w-olga> как мне вам доступ дать к ПК что бы вы все просмотрели
<had0w-olga> на виндовс тим виер есть
<had0w-olga> а тут что
<andrex> тоже есть
<andrex> и еще куча всего)
<had0w-olga> ) вы Андрей ?
<andrex> ssh vnc
<andrex> итд итп
<andrex> да
<had0w-olga> Андрей помогите установить что то что бы вы посмотрели на моем пк куда да что и как все плохо
<andrex> пускай тестдиск закончит потом попробуй
<had0w-olga> ну думаю он еще часик два будет сканить
<andrex> http://www.teamviewer.com/ru/download/linux.aspx
<had0w-olga> Почему убунту качает так седленно
<andrex> может карта у вас настроена на меньшую скорость
<had0w-olga> эм а где глянуть )
<had0w-olga> настройки
<had0w-olga> http://img6.tempfile.ru/13239/18e84c9ee3/5a1118ce99960931a548d103.png
<had0w-olga> 'v/
<had0w-olga> а где все )
<had0w-olga> Пожалуйста, скопируйте файл на ваш локальный компьютер и проверьте права на файл.
<andrex> ls -la
<andrex> покажет права
<had0w-olga> f rfr pfgecnbnm dnjhjq nthvbyfk &
<had0w-olga>  а как запустить второй термина
<had0w-olga> а то мне некуда вставить ls -la
<Hillarion> alt+F2
<had0w-olga> тест диску меня фат нашел
<had0w-olga> ничего не происходит
<had0w-olga> через альт + ф 2 открывается строка
<had0w-olga> жму команду которую вы мне говорите ничего не показывает
<andrex> ctrl alt t
<had0w-olga> он показывает шестеренку
<had0w-olga> там везде я )
<had0w-olga> откуда тест диск фат распознал не могу понять
<had0w-olga> Инвалид фат бут сектор
<had0w-olga> ладнико пока сканирует в доту сыграю )
<had0w-olga> а то вы все заняты
<andrex> а у мня ноч ваще)
<had0w-olga> хм... как так
<had0w-olga> ты с владика
<andrex> иркутск
<had0w-olga> я с Сургута
<Hillarion> я тоже с Иркутска =)
<had0w-olga> вы мне вот что скажите когда он отсканируетчто делать
<Hillarion> если найдет разделы, можно попытаться посмотреть список файлов в разделах (нажатием клавиши "P")
<Hillarion> и скопировать нужные - в случае их восстановления, естественно
<Hillarion> !terminal
<ubuntuhelp> командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BF%D0%BE%D0%BB%D1%8C%D0%B7%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B5_%D1%82%D0%B5%D1%80%D0%BC%D0%B8%D0%BD%D0%B0%D0%BB%D0%B0 а на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Hillarion> !терминал
<Hillarion> помощь прямо здесь имеется =)) Хорошо, что эту функцию в IRC стали добавлять
<Hillarion> !testdisk
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='testdisk'
<andrex> это бот
<Hillarion> =))) знаю
<Hillarion> поэтому и хорошо
<Hillarion> !gentoo
<ubuntuhelp> Другие !Linux дистрибутивы отличные от !Ubuntu: Debian, Mepis (используют !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (используют !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware, Archlinux (используют другие пакетные системы)
<Hillarion> !calculate
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='calculate'
<Hillarion> Прошу прощения за загрязнение чата
<andrex> приват юзай
<andrex> !asktheboot > Hillarion
<ubuntuhelp> В моей энциклопедии этого нет, однако посмотри на http://www.google.ru/search?hl=ru&q='asktheboot'
<andrex> !askthebot > Hillarion
<ubuntuhelp> Hillarion, please see my private message
<Hillarion> уже там сижу
<andrex> !no terminal is <reply>  командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/38uz4m на на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> !no terminal is <reply>  командная строка является очень мощным инструментом. Гид: http://goo.gl/38uz4m на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntuhelp> I'll remember that andrex
<andrex> чет я заикаться стал)
<gaalex> Soluton!
<Hillarion> Kaj vi ne falos malsana
<gaalex> и ты тут :-D
<Hillarion> Надо быть в курсе всех новостей =)
<aleksei`> добрый вечер
<tagezi> добрый
<had0w-olga> Ребят провела скан но файлы не могу просмотреть
<had0w-olga> блин есть кто
<had0w-olga> блин зря только сидела 8 часов ждала
<scratch[x]> had0w-olga, чем закончилось?
<scratch[x]> andrex, привет, смотри а чтоб настроить иксы на 4 моника для ltsp их настраивать надо в /etc/... или /opt/ltsp/...?
<scratch[x]> Andrex да ты был прав локальные юзеры там авторизовываются без проблем это походу фича 5 версии ltsp
<scratch[x]> И то что после загрузки клиентов они как бы попадают в нативную ос
<had0w-olga> я понять не могу  что он сделал и что изменилось
<scratch[x]> Мулитиситы с дуалхедами я пока не осилил
<had0w-olga> Rebuild BS ?
<had0w-olga> Repair MFT
<had0w-olga> что он предлагает мне ?
<had0w-olga> понять не могу
<had0w-olga> Dump
<scratch[x]> Mft это вроде область журналирования у ntfs
<scratch[x]> Он должен был найти тебе твои разделы и предложить записать таблицу
<had0w-olga> он нашел их а после того как проценты прошли все я их не нашло
<had0w-olga> и заново почему то пошло дело
<scratch[x]> И в этом окне ты могла полазить по разделам посмотреть файлы
<scratch[x]> И скопировать их
<had0w-olga> Boot sector
<had0w-olga> Status: OK
<had0w-olga> Backup boot sector
<had0w-olga> Status: OK
<had0w-olga> Sectors are identical.
<had0w-olga> A valid NTFS Boot sector must be present in order to access
<had0w-olga> any data; even if the partition is not bootable.
<scratch[x]> Вопщем так сложно все объяснить надо изуально видить
<tagezi> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com/ http://hastebin.com
<tagezi> !enter
<ubuntuhelp> Не используйте Enter как знак препинания, пишите свои вопросы/ответы в одной строке
<had0w-olga> had0w-olga: ладно понесу в СЦ видимо сама не разберусь и никто не поможет
<scratch[x]> andrex, вейкап
<scratch[x]> Я бы попробовал но ты далеко, и доступа даже нет
<scratch[x]> Процесс восстановления достаточно гемаройный
<had0w-olga> ntcn lbcr yt lkz vtyz
<scratch[x]> Но testdisk в моих случаях не плохо справлялся
<had0w-olga> Тест диск не для меня слишком все запутано
<scratch[x]> Ну почитала бы хотябы в инете про него
<had0w-olga> А если я закрыла терминал после того как провела Анализ
<scratch[x]> Или про ssh сервер)
<had0w-olga> что все сначало делать ?
<scratch[x]> Ну там он вроде может писать что то типа лога, и потом его открывать
<scratch[x]> Если конечно ты его писала)
<had0w-olga> эм ...
<had0w-olga> Все теперь окнчательно в СЦ я устала над ним сидеть
<had0w-olga> 4 неделя пошла
<scratch[x]> Ого)
<scratch[x]> Ты точно после всего лучившегося на него не че не писала
<scratch[x]> ?
<had0w-olga> точно 100%
<had0w-olga> самое интересное сегодня не смогла установить тимвиер
<had0w-olga> в убунту
<had0w-olga> чет все через опу
<scratch[x]> Да ладно, с сайта качаеши и ставишь, или он даже в репах есть
<tagezi> в репах нет
<had0w-olga> Ура я тим виер поставила
<had0w-olga> Это хорошая новость
<had0w-olga> плохая что у мен теперь жесткий не видно
<had0w-olga> Андрей ты тут
<had0w-olga> Кто тут  есть
<had0w-olga> Ребят
<had0w-olga> 743 081 537
<had0w-olga> 7141 подключитесь
<had0w-olga> гляньте настройте плиз
<tagezi> had0w-olga: писала бы лучше ему в приват
<had0w-olga> rjve
<had0w-olga> z dctv gbie ybrnj gjvjxm yt vj;tn
<had0w-olga> я всем пишу никто помочь не может
<tagezi> потому что никого нет.. люди не сидят и не пялятся в час круглосуточно
<tagezi> тебе чел предложил помощь, может быть он разбирается
<had0w-olga> Кто ?
<tagezi> scratch[x]:
<tagezi> не?
<had0w-olga> спит он
<tagezi> ну тогда все спят
<had0w-olga> ты веть не спишь )
<tagezi> я не админ
<had0w-olga> а что нужно быть админом что бы помочь ?
<tagezi> я вчера уже говорил это.. для меня всё это филькина грамота
<tagezi> нужно понимать что делать
<had0w-olga> а р студио сможешь установить ?
<tagezi> иначе можно всё ещё больше запароть
<had0w-olga> сможешь   ?
<tagezi> нет, я не админ
<had0w-olga> мда
<had0w-olga> ну ладно
<had0w-olga> спокойной ночи
<tagezi> вообще.. просить кого угодно что бы помогли
<tagezi> если информация так нужна, эт помоему не очень правильно
<igor_44> Здравствуйте... есть здесь кто-нибудь живой?
<igor_44>  /msg ubuntuhelp !help
<igor_44> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<tagezi> !ask > igor_44
<ubuntuhelp> igor_44, please see my private message
<igor_44> how can I see you private message?
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-29
<kaban4ik> всем здравствуйте
<kaban4ik> никто не подскажет как в irssi включить звуковое оповещение о вновь поступивших сообщениях?
<kaban4ik> или вывод сообщений через notify-send
<kaban4ik> в скрипте notify-send $text выдает ошибку при загрузке
<Alexandr> Всем привет. Подскажите как настроить вывод инфо с eve в conky
<Alexandr> Всем привет. Подскажите как настроить вывод инфо с eve в conky?
<^DEMOSS^> Всем привет
<^DEMOSS^> Корбина в отвале чтоли ?
<oles__> hi
<oles__> народ а для тандерберд подскажите плагин который импортирует контакты в адресную книгу из инбокса, то что я нашел для моей версии 24.5 говорят не работает
<had0w-olga> Есть кто ?
<had0w-olga> Добрый вечер )
<had0w-olga> Кто подйцепится через тим виер ? ))
<had0w-olga> кто может ?
<oles__> had0w-olga, а что нужно?
<had0w-olga> нужно папку найти
<oles__> оригинально
<oles__> где?
<had0w-olga> блин ))
<had0w-olga> через test disk
<had0w-olga> я просканировала
<had0w-olga> а как найти теперь не знаю
<oles__> примонтировать и find?
<UNIm95> oles__:  У ней найти надо файл на поврежденной фс
<UNIm95> которую исправил checkdisk
<had0w-olga> спасибо UNIM $)
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  всегда пожалуйста
<had0w-olga> что то после этого все пропадают )
<had0w-olga> Ребят цена вопроса 5000 р
<had0w-olga> Я не шучу веть
<had0w-olga> как только вижу файлы сразу на счет кину денежку
<oles__> опа
<had0w-olga> иии
<oles__> had0w-olga, ну ты более детально опиши проблему
<had0w-olga> хорошо
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  Ты в каком часовом поясе?
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: Который час у тебя?
<had0w-olga> 21,15
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: я могу помочь сегодня примерно с 22.00 по моему поясу(Берлин)
<had0w-olga> а сейчас сколько у тебя ? )
<UNIm95> Это тогда у тебя ~2 ночи
<had0w-olga> ради бога ночь не посмплю ;)
<UNIm95> Дело в том что я не могу обещать положительного результата
<had0w-olga> ребят у меня других вариантов нет
<had0w-olga> рисковать надо
<UNIm95> А в твоём городе контор по восстановлению данных нет?
<had0w-olga> а  дадите команду на установку р студио хоме для убуныты
<had0w-olga> Есть вроде одна но там просят 50 000
<had0w-olga> минимум
<oles__> прикольно
<UNIm95> Ты им объяснила что винчестер живой?
<had0w-olga> да
<had0w-olga> у нас тут цены космо
<UNIm95> 50к это с мертвого/заклиневшего винта
<had0w-olga> Коллеги говорят если что тправляй нам мы опробуем через вакум вытащить
<UNIm95> Винчестер же рабочий
<UNIm95> через вакуум данные восстанавливают при смерти электромотора/читающих головок
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: А там где ты работаешь IT-отдел есть?
<had0w-olga> UNIm95: я IT )
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  да ты гонишь
<UNIm95> С таким самой не разобраться?
<had0w-olga> я с востоновениями на вы )
<had0w-olga> было такое что востонавливала фотки но это что то новое для меня
<had0w-olga> что бы после чек диска пропала папка
<UNIm95> had0w-olga:  в восстановлении главно не записывать на восстанавливаемый диск.
<had0w-olga> я туда ничего не загружала
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: Я примерно 4 часа буду не доступен. Скорее всего даже 4,5
<UNIm95> таак что если хочешь можешь ждать.
<had0w-olga> ок
<piyavking> had0w-olga: добрейшее
<had0w-olga> Приветы
<Sergey_IT> вечера
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: и те
<UNIm95> had0w-olga: Привет
<UNIm95> как дела?
<Sergey_IT>  остальным стоять в сторонке?
<UNIm95> Нет
<UNIm95> можете помогать
<|^DEMOSS^|> UNIm95: Sergey_IT: tagezi: Привет
<Sergey_IT> привет
<|^DEMOSS^|> had0w-olga: Привет
<|^DEMOSS^|> had0w-olga: убунта какая стояла ? Папка пропала с отдельного раздела ?
<^DEMOSS^> had0w-olga: Не дождалась )
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: ты когда-нить данные таскал с LVM \ linux software Raid ?
<Sergey_IT> нет
<^DEMOSS^> Sergey_IT: я помню у нас в министерстве NAS помер - а там рейд 5 и 2 терабайта данных (-_-)
<^DEMOSS^> вылетел диск номер 1 , заменил на новый - во время ребилда умер номер 4
<^DEMOSS^> Я за трое суток перечитал все о рейдах, насах, рейдах на лине софтовых, на третьи сутки поспал 8 часов, проснулся и за 12 часов все вытащил )
<^DEMOSS^> Мне дали выходной посреди недели :)
<^DEMOSS^> Сэкономил мин обру 170 000 рублей
<^DEMOSS^> had0w-olga: ping
<had0w-olga> я тут
<had0w-olga> стояла виндовс 8
<had0w-olga> папка пропала после переноса с одного раздела на другой программой анлокер после чего был chkdisk
<^DEMOSS^> had0w-olga: чек-диск это очень хреново
<^DEMOSS^> had0w-olga: ноутбук или системник ? Есть запасной компьютер ?
<had0w-olga> и я про тоже уничтожил мне данные на 35 тысяч
<had0w-olga> два ПК
<^DEMOSS^> Хорошо
<had0w-olga> один ноут другой системник
<^DEMOSS^> blin
<^DEMOSS^> iz novoy versii ubrali menu - utf-8
<^DEMOSS^> Kvirc
<had0w-olga> =))
<^DEMOSS^> Во
<^DEMOSS^> Ольга - приват
<Neo`> hi all
<Neo`> s
<Neo`> мну видно? :)
<Sergey_IT> нет
<Neo`> оке
<Neo`> а бубунта работает на буках?\
<Sergey_IT> и на дубах работает
<^DEMOSS^> Neo`: Ты не поверишь !!! и на березках
<^DEMOSS^> =)
<UNIm95> Neo`:  если ты про макбуки то работает на интеловох
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-30
<had0w-olga> Привет
<had0w-olga> есть кто ?
<^DEMOSS^> Tcnm )
<^DEMOSS^> привет всем
<had0w-olga> я тут
<had0w-olga> Хай
<piyavking> дароф
<piyavking> не продвинулись в восстановлении раздела?
<had0w-olga> купила новый HD
<had0w-olga> Копировала старый hd
<^DEMOSS^> ПРивет всем
<tagezi> как правильно по русски налываеться лог построеный на отладочных символах? )
<tagezi> называется*
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: привет  и всем привет )
<^DEMOSS^> tagezi: Лог на отладочных символах ?
<^DEMOSS^> типа таг-метки ?
<tagezi> таг метки?
<^DEMOSS^> ну дебаг-лог
<tagezi> ^DEMOSS^: когда программа, например аварийн закрывается, можно вывести лог последних обращений, он работает только в случае если установлены отладочные символы
<tagezi> вот я не могу вспомнить как он коротко называеться.. а в вики только бла-бла-бла
<^DEMOSS^> на русский язык - лог содержащий отладочные символы или таг метки
<tagezi> эээ
<^DEMOSS^> дебаг лог и есть
<tagezi> да вроде как-то более по руски звучало ))
<tagezi> русски*
<tagezi> вот я всё жизнь тоже говорю "отдебаж" и не помнь как это по нормальному звучит )
<^DEMOSS^> отладка ?
<tagezi> где наш старый мудрый ворчун? )
<^DEMOSS^> отладочный лог
<tagezi> да, отладка, символы отладочные, а лог какой? )
<tagezi> эм.. как-то не знакомо звучит
<^DEMOSS^> Сервис\Настройки\Доп\Отладочные логи
<tagezi> это где?
<tagezi> в чем?
<tagezi> у меня в куаселе такого нет )
<tagezi> ла и в ЛО тоже )
<tagezi> да?
<^DEMOSS^> сислог может ?
<tagezi> не, сислог пишет обращение системы
<^DEMOSS^> digispot
<tagezi> что такое дигиспот?
<^DEMOSS^> блин я по жизни дебагом вроде называл
<^DEMOSS^> дигиспот - прога для отладки
<tagezi> да я тоже.. но для хомичков так не пойдёт
<tagezi> да оно не нужно.. оно всё и так видно в консоли
<^DEMOSS^> баг репорт
<tagezi> https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/QA/BugReport/ru
<tagezi> мне сюда нужно вписать
<^DEMOSS^> краш репорт
<tagezi> багрепорт - отчет об ошибке
<^DEMOSS^> краш лог
<tagezi> это когда машинки бъются ))
<tagezi> ладно, пусть пока будет "лог работы с отладочными символами"
<tagezi> потом поправят если что
<aleksei`> кеды сразу после загрузки профиля сколько рама кушать должны? х64
<aleksei`> не 1.3 гб же ...
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  это как раз та причина почему я крысу перешел.
<aleksei`> ну прост как-то грустно совсем,12.04 при старте где-то 0.5 гб ну 0.6 макс хавало,а 14.04 сразу 1.3 ...
<aleksei`> UNIm95, дист крысы какой?
<UNIm95> мне гиг еще 12.04 съела, и успела кэш на 2 гб сделать
<tagezi> кеды примерно 400 едят
<tagezi> в 64 бита
<UNIm95> крыса стандартная 4.8 в комплекте с 12.04
<tagezi> в 32 бита есдят после старта 250 всего
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну вот с0 поставленная 14.04 хавает 1,3 почему-то
<tagezi> ну у менястояла 64-бита ело 400-460 от виджетов зависит.. 1,3 скучей прог включая хромиум
<tagezi> сейчас стоит 32-бита с ядром пае есть при старте 250
<aleksei`> мистика блин ...
<tagezi> смотри что запущено
<tagezi> отключи старый сеанс
<aleksei`> дефалт всёиз коробки
<tagezi> скажи что бы каждый раз заново начинало, многие проблеммы решает.. правда проги первый раз будут больше загружаться
<UNIm95> tagezi: подтверждаю такое выжирание при дефолтный инсталл
<tagezi> ну, блин, я юзаю кеды у меня такого нет )
<aleksei`> 14 юзаешь? или 12
<tagezi> 14.04.1
<aleksei`> с 12 такого небыло у меня
<aleksei`> ммм, и своп захавало аж ))
<tagezi> попробуй сеанс начинать заново
<aleksei`> сейчас свапинес пропишу пробну и рестартну
<aleksei`> можв подкачке косяк
<tagezi> может встало что-то криво + сеанс стары возобновляет + балу фалы смотрит
<aleksei`> ну вот,теперь другоедело, 0.6 сразу
<tagezi> ну да.. похоже )
<tagezi> а что 64 бита пользуешь?
<aleksei`> да
<tagezi> зачем? )
<aleksei`> ну 4 гб памяти на борту
<aleksei`> норм
<tagezi> UNIm95: у меня 1,3 есть с тем что сейчас работает хромиум, кмайл, куасел, амарок, реадер
<tagezi> aleksei`: у меня тоже )
<tagezi> 32 ест меньше и работает шутрее
<aleksei`> tagezi, ну значит привычка просто такая))
<UNIm95> tagezi: я хотел попробовать кеды. взял полный дефолт. проинсталил. сожралось 1,3 гб
<tagezi> ну, я вот с 64-битной свалил, ядро пае нормально большую память поддерживает, а работает намного быстрее
<aleksei`> ну я пока потыркаюсь так,на дефолтной, всё равно ноут тестовый
<tagezi> UNIm95: эт чо-то криво втало, у меня ни разу так не было, по дефорту больше 450 ни разу не выжирало
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну если не работать, то можно
<aleksei`> tagezi, да я прост чёт с юнити решил слезть, надо кедыпотыкать
<tagezi> а так, поскорости, 64 не очень хороша.. тоько если ооочень много памяти
<tagezi> aleksei`: ну, я с юнити слез что бы доче комп настроить, решил кеды ей поставить.. так на них и остался )))
<tagezi> крыса с ласточкой тоже нравяться, но мне влом сидеть настраивать там всё.. много доставлять и допиливать нужно
<tagezi> я лхде пользую в виртуалке, когда нужно большую прогу собрать, или потетить.. а систему жалко
<tagezi> а в виртуалке сломал - не жалко, через 20 минут новая стоять будет )))
<aleksei`> станно, свапинес прописал на 10, сразу всё залетало
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  ой не советую его 10 ставить
<aleksei`> ну я убрать чтоб подкачку нафигпока что
<aleksei`> прост подозрение на своп были,и вроде как не зря
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  дойдёшь до 90% занятости оперативы  и система тупо колом ставит.
<tagezi> aleksei`: да.. это хорошо когда у тебя много памяти а процесы не много едят
<aleksei`> UNIm95, ну до этого ещё дойти надо, впринципе пхп редактор+гимп+проигрыватель, больше не юзаюничего
<UNIm95> tagezi:  где ты такое видел?
<tagezi> как, только начнуться тяжолые процесы и всё, прощаё система ))
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  хотя бы одну виртуалку запустишь и все
<UNIm95> приехали
<tagezi> UNIm95: ну, у знакомой 16 гигов стоит.. мультики смотреть...
<UNIm95> tagezi:  мне сейчас на 8 гд тесновато
<aleksei`> ну не знаю,спорить конечно не буду, но в 12.04 всё ок было и с виртуалками даже
<UNIm95> когда виртуалки запускаю
<UNIm95> до сих пор не могу понять как я не 2гб жил
<tagezi> ну блин.. сравнил.. мне тоже 2 виртуалки паралельно и уже всё колом стоит ))
<tagezi> как свап не навтой )
<tagezi> не настрой*
<aleksei`> ладно, сейчас затестим всё это дело ;)
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  дойди до 90% загрузки рамы =)
<aleksei`> да вот запустил 2 виртуалки уже
<aleksei`> ну норм
<aleksei`> 3 виртуалки с хрюшей
<tagezi> всё, завис )
<aleksei`> неа
<aleksei`> тянет ))
<UNIm95> aleksei`:  free -m сюда пожалуйста
<tagezi> ну смотри.. дело такое.. но там реально, когда до 90% доходит, начинает бешено свапиться, и уже всё подряд, и тогда всё колом встаёт и не шевелиться
<aleksei`> ser@5635ZG:~$ free -m
<aleksei`>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<aleksei`> Память:       3918       3760       158         14         44       2424
<aleksei`> -/+ буферы/кэш:        691       3226
<aleksei`> Swap:         9535          0       6535
<aleksei`> конечно тормазит хорошо, но работать можно вполне
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: ghbdtn
<^DEMOSS^> привет
<^DEMOSS^> UNIm95: все-таки мфт покорробило чек-диском (
<tagezi> почему демосс_про, а не пре_демосс?
<UNIm95> DEMOSS_PRO:  Что данные уже не спасти?
<DEMOSS_PRO> UNIm95: еще пока не знаю, дампую части мфт и пытаюсь сдампить резервную мфт
<DEMOSS_PRO> гемор на сутки
<UNIm95> DEMOSS_PRO: Флешку запросил?
<DEMOSS_PRO> Забыл, я только 2 часа команды отдавал, как роботу, чтобы она подключила меня и впн настроила
<UNIm95> А тимвьюэр не покатил?
<DEMOSS_PRO> там лайф сиди убунты
<DEMOSS_PRO> директ аксес без винды лучше
<DEMOSS_PRO> хочешь доступа дам ?
<UNIm95> Нет спасибо. я скорее всего дров наломаю
<DEMOSS_PRO> UNIm95: )
<DEMOSS_PRO> там все равно копия диска
<DEMOSS_PRO> 5 часов посекторно копировалось 2 ТБ
<UNIm95> Это еще быстро =)
#ubuntu-ru 2014-08-31
<aleksei`> всем здрям
<tagezi> да, и тебе привет
<artemz> всем привет
<vasilij55> привет! приключилась с Х-сервером беда: startx из-под любого юзера говорит ".Xauthority not writable", а sudo startx запускает иксы, но в каком-то привелегированном виде (в xterm по умолчанию root залогинен, ...). Менял права на .Xauthority, владельца менял, удалял этот фай
<vasilij55> л, но ничего не помогло.
<vasilij55> подскажите, куда копать?
<andrex|off> удали его
<andrex> улетел гад
<Malkav> привет всем
<Malkav> обновил скайп до 4.3, теперь эта зараза логинится и сразу вылетает
<Malkav> сталкивался кто?
<UNIm95> Malkav: Попробуй из консоли запускать
<Malkav> Аварийный останов (сделан дамп памяти)
<UNIm95> Malkav: 64 бит дистр?
<Malkav> ага
<Malkav> 14.04
<UNIm95> Malkav: глянь на help.ubuntu.ru
<UNIm95> там нужно библиотеки поставить
<Malkav> какие? я что-то туплю с поиском
<Guest67428> Ребят? Есть кто?
<aleksei`> есть
<UNIm95> Guest67428: Есть
<Sergey_IT> пора в автоимени вместо guest* исользовать ghost*
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-24
<artemz> всем привет
<tagezi> ку
<artemz> открыл для себя презабавнейший сайт - livecoding.tv
<artemz> можно смотреть онлайн как народ кодит
<tagezi> гг )
<tagezi> и какой кайф в этом? )
<artemz> обсуждать с ними, учится
<artemz> на их примере
<artemz> ну и просто интересно смотреть как проекты развиваются
<tagezi> я помню неделю класс писал, смотреть как у меня комп повисал на задаче? или как я кафе варю, потому что голова уже не соображает? ))
<tagezi> кофе*
<tagezi> да это бруд.. когда пишешь нет времени общаться.. да и не интересно.. общаешься только когда уже ахтунг в мозгах и не знаешь что сделать
<tagezi> вот как сейчас у меня :D
<artemz> чисто кодить очень скучно, я обычно в перерывах общаюсь с кем то.
<artemz> ну и проектирование классов обычно в оффлайне происходит, так что на набивку и тестирование обычно меньше недели
<tagezi> ну, если задача не вставляет, то да, а если интересная задача, то там мозг кипит и не до кого
<JohnDoe_71Rus> можно же кодить на клаве, а общаться голосом (тимспик)
<artemz> да там есть поддержка голоса
<artemz> я как нибудь сделаю стрим работы над одним из своих проектов
<tagezi> угу, описывать свои действия.. "сейчас я вставлю эту функцию и таким аргументом.. и дебажу... пиииии (вырещаго цензурой), забыл переменную конвертировать" =))
<tagezi> или " скакого пииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииииии"
<artemz> идея скажет о переменной до дебага)
<tagezi> очень познавательно )
<tagezi> идея?
<artemz> intellij idea
<tagezi> ну, я на плюсах восновном
<tagezi> реально, полезно решать одну задачу... или когда ты решаешь, а тебе чел может показать как это проще, или ткуть моськой в баян, который ты по своей лапоухости пролапухал ))
<tagezi> на конференциях переодически устраивают мастерклассы такого пита.. смотреть в записи скукота полная
<ovo2451> Всем здрасте. Не подскажите есть ли таблица самых популярных программ устанавливаемых в linux системах. Желательно с разбитием по категориям
<tagezi> ээээ... самые популярные это кореутилс
<tagezi> остальное всё не так популяно
<tagezi> самневаюсь что кто-то заморачивается этим
<ovo2451> Старнно гугл не показывает что такое кореутилс. Я в смысле там самые популярные браузеры... ну там допустим firefox 30проц хром 40 опера 20 остальные 10
<ovo2451> Что-то в этом роде, только для множества типов программ
<tagezi> ovo2451: http://itmag.es/1pIsT
<ovo2451> А то вроде я pidgin установил, в качестве болталки. А мне тут вчера написали, что у меня хреновый клиент ибо не поддерживает сообщения длиною более 256 символов
<tagezi> нет самого популярного, есть то к чему привыкло большенство.. и эта тема всегда срачик тролей
<tagezi> ovo2451: да, он хреновый. Но на нём сидит больше половины
<ovo2451> mirc вообще в оф репозиториях нету
<artemz> ну не все хотят разбираться с weechat )
<tagezi> mirc? :DDDD
<tagezi> он только под винду пилится
<artemz> есть ещё довольно неплохой quassel
<artemz> из гуишных
<artemz> ну и kvirc, хотя я его очень давно не смотрел
<tagezi> да, но куасел это кде
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и sim-im тоже из реп пропал давно
<ovo2451> Вроде я где-то читал, что убунту собирает инфу о том какие пакеты устанавливает пользователь и отправляет в каноникал. Неужели они эту статистику не кому не показывают
<tagezi> а у него юнити скорее всего
<tagezi> ovo2451: а нафига?
<tagezi> да и потом, нужно юзать то что тебя устраивает, а не то что тебе советуют
<tagezi> на вкус и цвет все фломастеры разные
<artemz> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/11/20-most-highly-rated-applications-to.html немного не то и устарело, но хоть что то
<tagezi> я сижу на KDE и считаю это лучшим ДЕ, кто-то фанатее от кнопочек Юнити, а ктомутоо нужна лёгкость Лубунты.. и чО?
<ovo2451> Ну как нафига. Я вот ещё вчера на винде сидел, сейчас линукс поставил. Где мне искать инфу о том какие проги мне ставить, взамен тех что я привык?
<tagezi> ovo2451: большинство у тебя уже стоит.. остальное методом тыка
<tagezi> ovo2451: читай пост выше
<artemz> ovo2451: юзай http://alternativeto.net
<artemz> ovo2451: там можно найти программу под виндой которой пользовался и альтернативы (с рейтингом) под другие платформы
<ovo2451> Во я понял как объяснить. Мне нужен дистровотч только для пакетов )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в гугле вопрос "программы windows и linux"
<tagezi> ovo2451: ты лучше спроси конкретно что тебе нужно, а не вообще
<tagezi> ovo2451: https://www.linux.org.ru/news/openoffice/11872745 это пример того, что лучше... срачик почитай под новостью
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и вообще, это ж опенсорц. если тебе что то не хватает или не нравиться как работает. всегда можешь написать свой велосипед :)
<ovo2451> торрент клиент - похожий на utorrent, аналог тотал коммандера, dc++ клиент - это первое что приходит на ум
<ovo2451> я иконки на раб столе не могу как в винде настроить, а ты мне предлагаешь писать что-то )
<tagezi> торент у тебя уже стоит
<tagezi> если ты его не снёс
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ovo2451: double commander
<ovo2451> transmission убог
<artemz> ovo2451: qbittorrent
<tagezi> ovo2451: dc++ хороший, реально хороший не было.. лучше посмотртеь у своего прова что рекомендует
<tagezi> ovo2451: ну начинается.. сам убог.. готовить научись )
<ovo2451> запусти utorrent и запусти transmission. как-будто разница в 15 лет
<artemz> tagezi: transmission не умеет в последовательную докачку)
<tagezi> ээээ... да ладно )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ovo2451: utorrent какой реинкарнации? а то после единички глянул на 2-ку и ужаснулся что они слепили
<tagezi> пользуетесь тем чт я уже 3 года не пользуюсь торентами и мне не проверить? эо не честно
<tagezi> ovo2451: ты какую себе убунту то поставил?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> да, плохо тебе там, в законляндии
<tagezi> да нет.. единственное не поддержать дебиан и ло по торенту
<ovo2451> стандартный кдешный торент трекер вроде норм, но год назад он тупо умирал после добавления 20+ торентов... сча qbittorrent потестим
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-25
<tagezi> утра всем
<artemz> привет
<Locku> Добрый день
<Locku> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
<Locku> !nvidia
<ubuntuhelp> Настоятельно рекомендуем ставить драйвера, предлагаемые системой. Руководство установки драйверов nVidia тут: http://goo.gl/7gYgP на анг. здесь https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia см. !nvidia-nouveau !xswat
<Locku> !grub
<ubuntuhelp> GRand Unified Bootloader — загрузчик операционной системы от проекта GNU. Подробная информация: http://goo.gl/vDq8V илиhttp://goo.gl/NWGM Boot-Repair: http://goo.gl/Jf9jfy
<JohnDoe_71Rus> появилось что нибудь нормально работающее для общения с обонентами skype но без самого skype
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: как ты себе это представляешь
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: ну вот когда то http://habrahabr.ru/post/68799/ строили. но судя по концу ветки лавочку прикрыли
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: если вкратце, то у скайпа нет публичного апи для других клиентов. поэтому другой клиент без запущенного бинарника скайпа невозможен
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artemz: угу, http://habrahabr.ru/post/68799/#comment_5332595 еще в 2012 прибили
<artemz> JohnDoe_71Rus: запускай скайп в докере с пробрасыванием гуи если паранойя
<JohnDoe_71Rus> докер это типа песочницы/виртуальной машины?
<artemz> да
<tagezi> тыак, нужна помощь зала
<tagezi> http://itmag.es/68UBc что за кодировка тут для русского слова использована? )
<andrex> может 866
<andrex> ))
<andrex> или 1252
<andrex> koi8
<andrex> фз
<andrex> )
<andrex> tagezi: ^^^^^
<Sergey_IT> по картинке не скажешь
<tagezi> да, прочел )
<tagezi> там UTF-8 на входе.. поидее западноевропейкая в браузере даёт такой эфект
<tagezi> а код я её не знаю
<andrex> раньше в 311 винде при 866 такая бяка была
<tagezi> это ISO-866?
<andrex> может
<andrex> или cp866
<Sergey_IT> бяка была всегда с MS
<andrex> я не помню
<Sergey_IT> ibm866 тоже была
<andrex> да у них вечно хотят запилить свою кодировку в итоге бяка получается
<andrex> вот прям помню как досовские проги с кирилицей выводили вот такиеже ероглифы))
<Sergey_IT> крузадер знает IBM866
<andrex> tagezi: страничку сохрани и кинб
<andrex> кинб*
<andrex> месте по дешифруем))
<tagezi> это плагин от викимедиа, он выдаёт уже рисунок
<andrex> ууу какая бяка
<andrex> спроси у них че  там налепили))
<tagezi> да скорее просто не подумали про что что кирилица веде разная.. ну, и по умолчанию ставили западноевропейкую
<tagezi> какую кодировку фф подразумевает под западноевропейкой?
<andrex> ISO
<tagezi> и центрально европейская и западноевропейская?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> ISO-8859-1
<andrex> даже наверно
<tagezi> блин..
<andrex> центральноевропейская ISO-8859-2
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Skype_%28%D0%A0%D1%83%D1%81%D1%81%D0%BA%D0%B8%D0%B9%29#AppArmor
<UNIm95> tagezi: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Character_encoding
<UNIm95> Первой ошибся.
<UNIm95> tagezi: Далее ctrl+f west
<tagezi> жесть
<UNIm95> Это семейство 8859
<tagezi> короче пусть сам разбирается что там накрутил.. ))
<andrex> ппц понаплодили
<tagezi> а я ему буду иногда напоминать, лучше, что он нам всё вики сломал ))
<tagezi> а скайп, я уже говорил.. тупо в топку ))
<UNIm95> tagezi: У меня 108 людей в скайпе. Что мне делать?
<andrex> сходи к врачу
<andrex> и этих 108 позови
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> UNIm95: я не знаю что делать, когда толпа в скайпе... говорить например " если срочно нужен я в хангоус"
<tagezi> и не появляться неделями, всем кому нужен перекачуют сами
<tagezi> у меня когда-то была аська, там было 100500 человек, и вроде все были нужны.. сейчас у меня нет аськи... и нет этих 100500 человек, остался 10, которые хотят общаться
<SmOkE_RU> вот так вот сегодня на лясе покатался :) http://gpstracks.ru/ens3
<tagezi> по москве кататься, только выхлопными газами дышать
<SmOkE_RU> там много мест где парки
<SmOkE_RU> но пришлось не много и по шоссе покататься
<SmOkE_RU> что поделать
<SmOkE_RU> сам не люблю
<Sergey_IT> сейчас - это не катание... раньше хорошо было
<lenstr> ага, на повозке с возницей было самое то
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-26
 * andrex не любить двухкалесников
<andrex> утры
<tagezi> утра
<SmOkE_RU> дня
<tagezi> ку
<iSmirnov> Hi
<Sergey_IT> ук
<andrex> й
<tagezi> q
<kvaps> hi
<andrex> да уж
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-27
<okloks_> есть кто живой?
<artemz> okloks_: да
<tagezi> :)
<tagezi> утра всем, кстати
<artemz> утра
<SmOkE_RU> дня
<tagezi> ку
<artemz> у нас столько бюрократии с этим аджайлом стало...просто ад
<okloks_> посоны
<okloks_> есть кто
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<andrex> че тебе, гопник валера)
<artemz> всё, доебала корпоративная х**ня. хочу новую работу
<tagezi> матом не ругайся
<andrex> @woice artemz
<andrex> @voice artemz
<andrex> кнопку перепутал
<tagezi> =)
<artemz> )
<andrex> artemz: не матерись)
<SmOkE_RU> Ахахах
<andrex> пойду свежим воздухом дышать)) http://storage7.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0827/h_1440677024_1928450_f89f301ac0.png
<andrex> точнее воть http://storage3.static.itmages.ru/i/15/0827/h_1440677145_7624144_cb3b9ade84.jpg
<tagezi> чл это ты на винду сидишь?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> гета
<andrex> н
<SmOkE_RU> andrex, Это где такой чистый воздух ?
<andrex> иркутск)
<andrex> весь день такая фигня
<andrex> видать отпуска кончаются понаехали)
<SmOkE_RU> Офигеть))
<SmOkE_RU> У нас даже такого нет))
<tagezi> andrex: чо это у вас так?
<andrex> фз
<andrex> машин много
<tagezi> не помнб чтобы так было когда я был в Ирке..
<tagezi> хотя.. помнь было неделя низкой облачности, ну так это не бым
<tagezi> дым*
<andrex> а щас часто такая фигня тварится)
<tagezi> тайга горит?
<andrex> нет как нистранно)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> пропили Россею матушку! (с)
<tagezi> пионер, береги страну, мать твою! )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> твою мать
<andrex> обычно торфянники бымят но этим летом ничего небыло такого)
<andrex> JohnDoe_71Rus: не ругайся)
<tagezi> :D
<JohnDoe_71Rus> я поправил фразу
<andrex> не поправляй
<tagezi> Задорнов приравнивается к мату )
<andrex> опов поправлять не зя)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в начале нулевых в Туле летом было просто кошмар, дымила какая то свалка
<tagezi> andrex: мать сегодня говорила что что-то в Сибири горит, даже кучка волонтёров там с кружками бегает, типа тушит
<andrex> мб
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ну это на байкале вроде горело
<andrex> но ниче никто не говорил)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> недели 2 назад
<andrex> ага и к нам через неделю принесло)
<andrex> при том что до байкала пешком мона дойти
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://irkutsk.ru/tag/%D0%9F%D0%BE%D0%B6%D0%B0%D1%80/ это не у вас там
<tagezi> за 2 недели, с байкальскими ветрами, там уже можно было сам байкал вскепетить
<andrex> аъ вот оно че)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а ты сидишь на попе ровно и в ус не дуешь
<andrex> ктото спичаки побаловался
<andrex> а я новости не смотрю
<andrex> да и пожары в лесах у нас как новый год)
<andrex> уже привычно
<JohnDoe_71Rus> По утрам дым от лесных пожаров окутывает Иркутск 13 августа
<tagezi> andrex: ты вообще где живёшь? http://irkutsk.ru/blog/incidents/7053.html
<tagezi> 78 поджогов, леса горят, вся росия с бежит по пионерски тушить, а он тут расказывает байки ))
<andrex> хм тока седня все затянуло)
<andrex> а так все норм было)
<andrex> а кули их тушить)
<andrex> пусть горят
<tagezi> угу угу..нет больше веры к тебе )))
<andrex> нада тех то там насрал туда, в костер
<tagezi> +1
<tagezi> тайга потом десятилетия будет востанавливаться
<tagezi> в финке даже детей за поджок травы сажают.. российская демократия не правильная какая-то.. всё жалеет всех
<andrex> а у нас тут дхза худшее не сажают)
<andrex> совсем страх потеряди уже
<andrex> скоро ха массовые убийства под домашний арест сажать будут
<tagezi> блин, ЛОшники ваще жгут, час назад обещали релиз сделать, но до сих пор совещаются на всели зеркала загружена копия..
<tagezi> жара всех прибивает, начинают как мухи ползать
 * andrex понял что lua жрет память как не всебя
<tagezi> andrex: зачем тебе каталический язык?
<andrex> для конков)
<andrex> теперь уже не хочу
<tagezi> эээ... коньки вроде и без него пашут
<andrex> ну кросивости хочса
<tagezi> или там особо ярый католик переписал коньки во славу папы?
<andrex> придется выкручиватся голыми конками)
<tagezi> nfv dhjlt b ujksvb rfymrfvb vj;yj yfdthyenm [jhjij
<andrex> шо?
<andrex> не понятно
<tagezi> короче, они и голые прекрасны )
<tagezi> andrex: http://pix.toile-libre.org/upload/original/1361980092.png
<andrex> и это голые конки?
<andrex> хотяя мб)
<tagezi> https://user.oc-static.com/files/244001_245000/244655.png
<tagezi> ну, там всё в конфиге делается
<tagezi> я давно не баловал с ними, меня как-то не втыкает... я почти не вижу рабочего стола.. даже не помнб какая у меня обоина
<tagezi> о
<andrex> бедненький
<tagezi> =) деволтная
<tagezi> ф*
<tagezi> о, они релизнули наконец его
<tagezi> пять часов вечера, ну вот кто в европе его будет теперь ставить?
<andrex> я :D
<andrex> ой я не в европе)
<tagezi> да, ты у нас азиат )
<andrex> -_-
<iSmirnov> всем привет
<tagezi> re
<andrex> шка
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-28
<tagezi> утра всем )
<JohnDoe_71Rus> в каком пакете находится магический файлик который задает версию системы 14.04.3 например?
<tagezi> ты чего, балгенОС собираешь? ))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> tagezi: угу :)
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-29
<kyshtynbai> кУ
<kyshtynbai> А я ведь могу взять и  перемонтировать /var на другой хард без ада ?
<Sergey_IT> kyshtynbai: можно, но осторожно
<cl4r1ty7072> всем привет!)
<Sergey_IT> ку
<cl4r1ty7072> прив
<SmOkE_RU> Помогите поднять vpn l2tp для билайна =)
<SmOkE_RU> Отблагодарю =)
<SmOkE_RU> С помощью xl2tpd
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://www.opennet.ru/opennews/art.shtml?num=42872 это что ж получается то
<Sergey_IT> тоталитаризм в действии
<Sergey_IT> ку
<victor0000> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=265237.0
#ubuntu-ru 2015-08-30
<ma3333da> Доброго дня господа, ищу работу, хочется стать *nix админом
<ma3333da> Кто нибудь может посоветовать, что надо знать, что почитать и вообще..
<andrex> хех интересный вопрос
<andrex> а конкретно?
<andrex> ибо выбор не кончается на выборе системы
<ma3333da> ну как сказать
<ma3333da> ну я работаю в оутсорсинге, у нас есть пара фирм с линуксовыми серверами
<ma3333da> там все ограничевается файлопомойкой и вебом
<JohnDoe_71Rus> хочется застолбить нишу пользователей
<ma3333da> в смсысле?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> что бы линукс пользователей тебе скидывали
<ma3333da> в общем сейчас почти тоже самое и есть
<ma3333da> с линуксами ко мне пинают, но хочется в какую нибудь фирму покрупней
<ma3333da> джуниором и все такое
<andrex> я даже фз) просто админы "все умехи" аникейщики в норм фирмах наврятле нужны, скорее в не профильные берут. типо технический специалист за 20 килорублей)
<andrex> а че почитать я тоже фз
<ma3333da> только вот вопрос, возут тебя на должность а будет ли повышение если на месте нужную тему изучишь
<andrex> ну как договоришся) и куда возьмут смотря
<andrex> если вебами заниматься то и читать про вебы днсы и поверхностно что касается твоей деятельности пхп баш протоколы сетевые бд итд и канеш знание самой системы
<andrex> все знать не нужно
<andrex> для сетей есть сетевые админы для бд есть админы бд итд
<andrex> но поверхностно нада чуток быть в курсях
<andrex> это конечно если контора нормальная
<andrex> а если какоето гос учреждение то там скорее всего будеш всем заниматся
<andrex> от починки серверов до пылесоса
<JohnDoe_71Rus> новый пылесос с uefi OpenWRT
<ma3333da> пылесос с вайвай роутером внутри?
<andrex> ага и с openbsd на борту
<andrex> береш инструменты
<andrex> молоток квохди паяльник скотч и чиниш роуты
<ma3333da> статический маршрут прибивать гвоздчи/
<ma3333da> *гвоздчми
<ma3333da> *гвоздями?
<ma3333da> а если серьезно кто где работает?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> федерального бюджета, отечественное профессиональное образование
<andrex> Минфин СБ с сентября уже перевожусь куда и где секретная инфа)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> небось и ирки на работе не будет
<andrex> на работе фз
<ma3333da> фига
<haron27> есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-29
<Ap08990> 111
<Ap08990> привет
<Ap08990> Привет ребята! Скажите пожалуйста, могу ли я установить kubuntu с консоли с загрузочной флешки? Гуи зависает
<andrex> нууу а че никто не разрешил то ему поставить из консоли)
<StayaSinic> а может знает кто, что за ерунда с этим intel_pstate ?
<StayaSinic> пока не отключишь - процессор работает на каких-то непонятных частотах - 923, 1121, 1932
<StayaSinic> выключишь - сразу 800  1200  2300
<StayaSinic> да, при включенном - тгреется ноут как сотона, чсх этот модуль как бы должен наоборот следить за температурным режимом
<StayaSinic> процессор intel b970  sandibridge
<StayaSinic> люникс - убута \ арч
<SigmaTel> Добрый день! Завелась проблема - ставлю Ubuntu с мини-ISO, wifi не работает. DEB с драйверами есть, аpt-install ничего не делает.
<andrex> dpkg
<SigmaTel> Нет команды в mini-iso такой.
<SigmaTel> -bin/sh: dpkg: not found
<SigmaTel> Есть только eth0, а wlan0 нет
<andrex> ну тогда облом либо распаковывать модули в дебке и стартовать их
<andrex> другого на ум не приходит)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> sudo dpkg -i <имя_пакета>
<SigmaTel> andrex: на помощь прибегает ar
<SigmaTel> Благо хоть он есть XD
<SigmaTel> Ну е, invalid tar magic.
<SigmaTel> Распаковал, теперь ещё веселее - ругается на libselinux.so.1
<SigmaTel> Вообщем, с dpkg возиться нервов не хватит.
<schyuka> ку пацаки)
<Sergey_IT> одним ку сыт не будешь
<schyuka> )
<Sergey_IT> кук
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-30
<micemice> тест
<ubuntuhelp> micemice, Failed!
<micemice> тест
<ubuntuhelp> micemice, Понг.
<tagezi> чо, с первого раза не понятно?
<micemice> меня слышна?
<tagezi> нет
<micemice> господа! можно здесь спрошу про ddwrt, openvpn и pppoe?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
 * tagezi спит
<andrex> 15200K kernel code, 1976K rwdata, 6108K rodata, 1608K init, 2348K bss, 484376K reserved, 0K cma-reserved какой кошмар) монолит так монолит
<andrex> на 15 метров
<SCHAAP137> добрий вечер
<snql> как у вас быстро грузит http/2?
<snql> http://www.http2demo.io/
<snql> чтот тут не чисто http/2 за 10с+, еще медленней http/1.1
<snql> который за 3с
<tagezi> @VOICE snql
#ubuntu-ru 2016-08-31
<schyuka> как примерно должен грузиться ЦП, в том состоянии когда система особо ничего не выполняет, браузер хромиум в котором пара вкладок, проигрыватель ритмбокс, иксчат и телеграм.
<schyuka> он у меня грузится под сто процентов
<schyuka> это нормально вообще
<schyuka> ?
<andrex> смотри че жрет
<andrex> у меня в простое вобще тишина
<schyuka> привет)
<schyuka> давай тебе скрин кину ты быстрее поймешь в чем может быть дело
<andrex> ну кидай
<schyuka> а куда))?
<andrex> itmages
<andrex> !search images > andrex
<ubuntuhelp> Found: irclogs@logs, keys@shortcuts, gsoc@soc, customkernel@kernel, kde docs, russian@ru, tb@techboard, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, sleep, art@themes
<andrex> !search изображений
<ubuntuhelp> Found: itmages
<andrex> !itmages
<ubuntuhelp> ITmages — быстрый и удобный хостинг изображений. см: http://itmages.ru
<schyuka> https://itmages.ru/image/view/4814471/20a82cf7
<schyuka> работает ?
<rapidsp> ну хром и грузит
<rapidsp> сайт открыт какой-то кучерявый )
<andrex> lscpu | pastebinit
<andrex> чет у тя железо гувно чтоле
<andrex> хром жрет проц
<schyuka> в простое на винде у меня тишина
<schyuka> но это на винде
<schyuka> железо да, старое
<andrex> выинь тогда его и позуй че попроще
<schyuka> ну смотри, на старом ноуте, которому лет 5, в простое с хромиумом все тихо
<schyuka> там тоже убунту стоит )
<schyuka> как так?
<rapidsp> рекламу на сайте забори
<schyuka> тоесть)
<rapidsp> ну дополнений куча есть. поотключай флеш, скрипты, ад
<schyuka> http://itmages.ru/image/view/4814504/8d850756
<schyuka> флеша нету, скрипты не юзаю, адблок есть
<rapidsp> может какого-нибудь ускорения нет
<rapidsp> без хрома графика не тормозит? окошки нормально двигаются не рывками?
<schyuka> таким не балуюсь
<rapidsp> каким? :)))
<schyuka> вот немного такое было заметно, что анимация сворачивания и разворачивания пупит и я начал задаваться вопросом - почему так
<schyuka> говорю ускорениями всяким не пользуюсь)
<rapidsp> проприетарные дрова попробуй поставить
<schyuka> та сними головотни потом, приходит большое обновление и графика слетает)
<schyuka> в игры я сильно не играю уже
<rapidsp> если правильно ставить, то проблем не будет
<andrex> может кста адблок)
<schyuka> ну) ставил правильно, в принцыпе пытался
<schyuka> адблок мог грузить не буду спорить
<rapidsp> программы и обновления там вкладка есть про драйвера
<schyuka> но железо не на столько древнее что бы его так хром грузил
<rapidsp> или ДЕ выбрать некомпозитное
<schyuka> про то где дрова устанавливать я в курсе
<schyuka> пока что не хочу дрова ставить на видюху
<rapidsp> но это основная версия :)
<rapidsp> просто попробуй поставить xfce, lxde, openbox и посмотри как там работать будет
<schyuka> Ммммм, это я возьму на заметку. Спасибо тебе)
<schyuka> а там дров ане нужны отдельные?
<rapidsp> не так критично
<schyuka> ясно
<schyuka> попробую
<schyuka> пасиба
<schyuka> я понимаю что вопросы мои дебльные, но только так пока могу
<rapidsp> на менее дебильные вопросы я обычно ответов не знаю :)
<schyuka> ха
<schyuka> так со мной получается еще не все так плохо ))
<schyuka> а каким браузером лучше пользоваться - хромом или лисой ?
<schyuka> по нагрузке на ЦП лис будет попроще я думаю
<rapidsp> ну это отдельный холивар :)
<schyuka> )
<schyuka> тоесть эта тема постоянных споров и доводов
<rapidsp> у каждого свой любимый способ смотреть порнуху
<schyuka> ахаах
<schyuka> дальше продолжать думаю не нужно
<rapidsp> я не верю в производительные браузеры
<schyuka> ну вот чем ты пользуешься ?
<rapidsp> ФФ в основном
<schyuka> а есть такой как вивальди, слышал?
<rapidsp> а так что под руку попадется и хром и конкерор и епифани
<schyuka> там обесчают VPN дать бесплатный и правдивый
<rapidsp> ну вивальди это типа форка оперы
<rapidsp> старая опера была дюже хороша и быстра, а сейчас уже не то
<schyuka> ну да, ведь главного разработчика выгнали, он свой проект начал который по его словам направлен на приватность в сети
<schyuka> так ладно
<schyuka> бб
<schyuka> потом отпишу че и как
<andrex> вместо адблока ублок воткни лучше он не рет так ресы
<StayaSinic> на статичных страницах разницы нет, но есть при просмотре того же ютуба. хром чуток поменьше ресурса требует.
<StayaSinic> не удивительно раз от одного разраба.
<StayaSinic> в целом же те же яйца в профиль.
<andrex> ну у него хромиум
<andrex> есть еще какаято альтернатива с выпилиной кучей хлама
<andrex> тоже на хромиумовском движке
<StayaSinic> ну есть ещё uzbl, palemoon, luakit
<StayaSinic> ещё есть гномовский бравзер - веб и мидори
<StayaSinic> чсх наиболее удобоваримые всё же хромиум и лиса.
<rapidsp> есть еще консольный :)
<StayaSinic> ну и как тем консольным тот же ютуб смотреть?
<StayaSinic> или музычку из вк слушать
<rapidsp> включть воображение :)
<StayaSinic> есть-то есть, но толку-то нет.
<rapidsp> ну для полноты картины :)
<andrex> https://github.com/iridium-browser/iridium-browser-dev вон те альтернатива
<StayaSinic> кто такой, чем знаменит?
<andrex> да урезаный упилиный облегченный в хлам хром
<andrex> там даже реп бунты есть
<StayaSinic> урезаный в смысле один движок?
<StayaSinic> luakit
<StayaSinic> то же самое
<StayaSinic> проблема всех этих куцих - или падучие или нужно неслабо сил приложить чтоб сделать удобоваримыми
<snql> с чего бы вас беспокоит потребляемость браузером ресурсов в 2016
<snql> небось у каждого от 8гб оперативной памяти
<snql> хром, иридиум, вивальди и т.д а есть ли разница?
<andrex> вон еще один писатель
<andrex> https://itmages.ru/image/view/4814471/20a82cf7
<StayaSinic> на самом деле напрягает не потребление памяти а нагрузка процессора, как следствие яйцы преют.
<StayaSinic> извините за французский
<w1nt> all hi
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Fail!
<Sergey_IT> с началом нового учебного года
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: собрался снова в первый класс? :))
<Sergey_IT> tagezi, с удовольствием бы
<tagezi> Sergey_IT: внучка не позволяет, говорит что позорить её будешь? :)
<Sergey_IT> за парту не влезу (
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-01
<JohnDoe_71Rus> нужно сдампить биос. либо с чипа прочитать, либо из памяти достать
<bel_ki> ПРИВЕТ
<tagezi> а 54 шрифтом не пробовал?
<bel_ki> я сплитил файлы в несколько тысяч штук, и у миня повис  рабочий стол на xubuntu какой это процес? как всё починить? я ребутнулся а рабочий стол не появился
<bel_ki> может lock гдето висит от этого процеса, как его найти?
<diskin> bel_ki, может место закончилось на диске?
<bel_ki> показывает 21% свободно
<bel_ki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119537/
<bel_ki> вопчим очистил корзину там было 60 000 файлов , щас по пробую рибутнутся может оживёт
<andrex> корзина 0_0
<bel_ki> нифига не ожило =((
<tagezi> clean
<tagezi> диск делён на разделы?
<bel_ki> да
<tagezi> ну чисти deb
<tagezi> apt-get autoclean
<tagezi> кажись так
<tagezi> там тоже треш обычно
<bel_ki> это какой то виджет вылетел, при клике правой кнопкой по рабочему столу не появляется  меню
<bel_ki> просто серый экран
<bel_ki> не дирикторий, не обоев
<andrex> а че за де?
<andrex> мне кажется просто свапится начало и заглохло)
<bel_ki> cat /var/log/syslog | grep Error http://paste.ubuntu.com/23119815/
<bel_ki> ничего не вижу
<diskin> bel_ki, а если создать нового пользователя, и им зайти, там работает?
<bel_ki> <diskin> по пробую сейчас
<bel_ki> <diskin> во наладилось
<bel_ki> и там наладилось и тут
<bel_ki> <diskin> СПАСИБО!!!
<bel_ki> пользователя создал нового
<bel_ki> вошол там есть, вхожу суда и тут появилось
<bel_ki> lock наверно где-то висел
<bel_ki> вот и не показывало
<diskin> чудеса :)
<SigmaTel> Прошу прощения, но можете помочь? http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=280038.0
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-02
<tomfarr> хрю
<andrex> самты
<rapidsp> а с каких пор запуск наутилуса портит рабочий стол в хфце и опенбоксе?
<rapidsp> меняет обои, появляются ярлыки, закрывает коньки
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а у него нет ключа --nodesktop?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> или вроде того
<rapidsp> ща глянем
<rapidsp> ну да есть
<rapidsp> жаль что не дефолт
<rapidsp> прям эксплорер какойто ей богу
<JohnDoe_71Rus> потому что по дефолту наутилус это рабочий стол гнома
<rapidsp> надо его значит выпилить :) вот
<StayaSinic> зачем наутилус если есть тунар?
<StayaSinic> помнится в последний раз как смотрел наутилуса он урезаный был ну от слова совсем.
<StayaSinic> в тунаре есть клевая фича - скрипты или дополнительные действия. можно всякого напихать в них.
<andrex> в наутилусе тоже
<andrex> причем с гном екстеншен качается ставится и юзай
<StayaSinic> тогда да. разницы никакой. разве что в зависимостях гном-десктоп лезет.
<StayaSinic> впрочем вкусовщина.
<rapidsp> тунар чета в подкаталогах не ищет
<rapidsp> короче тунар+гном-коммандер для извратов всяких :)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> double commander
<StayaSinic> mc + find
<rapidsp> ))
<rapidsp> ну или так
<rapidsp> double commander помнится вроде раньше был некий молодой проект
<JohnDoe_71Rus> сейчас вполне себе
<rapidsp> няшно смотрится
<JohnDoe_71Rus> и автор довольно оперативно реагирует на сообщения
<andrex> в dc че мне нра так это сверять файлы
<andrex> остальное ненужно
<andrex> но в приципе и это тоже есть diff
<andrex> а ваще четобыло аля mc тока гуевое
<w1nt> ребята хелпаните ошибка при включение компа не грузит ос
<w1nt> Target filesystem doesnt have requested /sbin/int
<w1nt> moun: mounting /dev on root/dev failed no such file or directory
<w1nt> я так понял что не хвататет какой то директории или файла
<w1nt> куда его вставить
<w1nt> помогите пожалуйста
<Kzerza> http://pinoy-computing-tips.blogspot.ru/2010/08/how-to-fix-ubuntu-error-no-init-found.html
<w1nt> спс за хелпу
<spik> Привет
<spaik_> d
<spaik_> привет
<spaik_> парни кто ставил компиз 8.6? там был такой плагин - снег - его как то можно в новой версии компиза поставить?
<Spaik_> парни тут есть кто ?
<tagezi> !ask
<ubuntuhelp> Не спрашивайте, можно ли спросить, «есть ли живые», «кто-нибудь использовал» и т.п. Просто спрашивайте. Если кто-нибудь знает — Вам ответят. Если никто не отвечает — значит, возможно, никто не знает, или все спят.
<Spaik_> почему то не могу писать через xchat  пишет  #ubuntu-ru :Cannot send to channel
<andrex> верификацию заверши
<andrex> Spaik_: Spaik has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<andrex> Spaik_: ваще иди уроки делай
<Spaik_> тихо - мне нужна убунта - иначе я глаза поломаю на этом мониторе
<snql> в школах что стали ставить убунту на уроках информатики?
<andrex> ага а регистрацию проходить ненаучили
<Spaik_> )
<Spaik_> тут стаит калька )
<Spaik_> убунта на 1 ноуте всего с убогим экраном- но юнити - хоть как то скрашивает) так убунта не особо то прикольная) без обид
<tagezi> поставить кальку - это нужно постараться..
<andrex> Spaik_: http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=276502.msg2179767#msg2179767
<tagezi> копировальная бумага просто так не встанет :)
<Spaik_> не
<Spaik_> она норм становится и отменно работает
<Spaik_> хороший дистр как не крути
<andrex> tagezi: как так) школьнег осилил а ты нет)
<tagezi> не могу.. привычка :(
<Spaik_> я генту осилил
<tagezi> а убунту осилить не может?
<Spaik_> каклька конфетка в сравнении с 0 установить генту ) не сложнее убунты установка
<tagezi> копипастил с вики чтоли? :)
<Spaik_> а что осилить в убунте ?
<Spaik_> тут или работает или нет
<andrex> я не осилил убунту)
<Spaik_> фиг что поправить можно)
<tagezi> ну, вопросы ты задаёшь, вроде
<andrex> привычка
<Spaik_> вопрос о регистрации - я сделал все как надо а оно не пишет же
<andrex> Spaik_: нет не все
<andrex> верификацию пройди
<Spaik_> и был вопрос у меня про компиз ) я снег люблю - но в 9 компизе его нет - можно поставить 8 компиз? или это танец с бубном будет?) и в итоге словается все)))
<andrex> фз
<andrex> я ваще незнаю кто компиз то пользует
<tagezi> а он ещё жив, аообще?
<andrex> тихо тут чувак немоет зайти на почту и скопипастить то что прило на мыло)))
<Spaik_> вумный такой ?
<Spaik_> скопипастил 1 раз пустило - вышел и не пускает
<andrex> дак при регистрации тебе никсер об этом сообщил
<andrex> в
<tagezi> кто же теперь читает никсерв? :)
<andrex> да нифига
<Spaik_> You are now identified for Spaik.
<andrex> ты досихпор не аерефицирован
<andrex> freenode  -- | NickServ (NickServ@services.): Spaik has NOT COMPLETED registration verification
<Spaik_> таки как это сделать же
<andrex> такшто ты там чето не то скопипастил)
<Spaik_> что пришло вставляю толку нет
<andrex> еще раз вставь
<andrex> и посмотри че написало
<Spaik_> просит отконенктится
<Spaik_> и еще раз сделать это
<Spaik_> но зачем) я что хотел узнать про компиз уже узнал
<andrex> а если опять не прокатит то го на #freenode
<andrex> и мучай их там почему они тебя не взлюбили
<andrex> Spaik_: нуко скопипасти мне в приват че те там пришло
<andrex> ой все)
<andrex> надоел он мне
<Spaik_> глюк яж сказал)
<snql> что за калька
<[Green]> ку
<tagezi> да быть не может
<tagezi> [Green]: привет :)
<[Green]> дада
<[Green]> tagezi: re
<tagezi> andrex: Грин проснулся..  :)
<tagezi> чо, завтра конец света? о_О
<tagezi> [Green]: что там с сайтом, я вижу что начали собирать средства на сервак новый?
<[Green]> tagezi: какой сайт?
<tagezi> ubuntu.ru
<[Green]> а, да, наверное
<[Green]> ))
<tagezi> так, ты каг-будто не спишь, а в кому впадаешь :)
<[Green]> бывает)
<[Green]> кома это вторая жизнь
<tagezi> да.. время отдахнуть от разжовывания пищи и смотрения телевизора.. я знаю :)
<[Green]> tagezi: да ты провидец))
<tagezi> :)) есть немного... иногда бесит самого :))
<spaik> как убрать гиризонтальные полосы при просмотре видео?
<tagezi> отклеить скоч с экрана?
<SCHAAP137> добрий вечер
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-03
<tomfarr> дратути
<|rapidsp|> test
<ubuntuhelp> |rapidsp|, Понг.
<tomfarr> дратути
<tagezi> всем трям
<SCHAAP137> Добрий день
<StayaSinic> котаны, а как отключить лупу в xfce4?  жму альт - колесом мыши вжик - экран поехал.
<andrex> в горячих клавишах
<andrex> убрать это сочитание)
<andrex> яб ваще удалил нафиг это)
<andrex> тока фз какой  пакет отвечает) ибо нет мордокрысы как и бунты)
<StayaSinic> чёт я его нигде не нахожу
<StayaSinic> нет никакого пакета. всё встроено в wm
<StayaSinic> и в хоткеях его тоже нет
<andrex> нууууу тогды печаль беда)
<StayaSinic> долбоебизм какой-то
<andrex> нематерись
<andrex> короче оно в компизе
<andrex> там ищи
<StayaSinic> спасибо хоть в гугл не отправил.
<xz386> как убрать горизонтальные полосы при просмотре видео
<xz386> и локально и в браузере
<JohnDoe_71Rus> искать video tearing применительно к твоей видеокарте
<andrex> видать у него моник квадратный)
<andrex> а там hd
<andrex> ))
<xz386_> простой моник
<andrex> тобиш убрать полосы никак если тока зумить)
<andrex> какой простой?
<andrex> модель в студию
<xz386_> ноут у меня
<andrex> ну значит видео такое)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xz386_: черные полосы или смещение частей изображения при движении
<xz386_> в некоторых дистрах решалось кодеками - но как их тут выставить )
<andrex> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B5%D0%BA%D0%B8
<JohnDoe_71Rus> http://s834.photobucket.com/user/killerpuck/media/ScreenTearing.png.html
<xz386_> смещение - секундные - появляются при движении на экране_) тоесть когда в видео резкикие движ
<xz386_> да как на кортинке
<schyuka> захотел попробовать xfce, теперь у меня окно приветствия другое и не красивое хочу вернуть все как было
<andrex> ну верни кто недает)
<xz386_> xfce надо немного настроить
<andrex> да ему *dm нужно настроить)
<xz386_> johnDoe как такое исправить?
<andrex> все я спать уполз, надоели вы мне)
<schyuka> как его то настраивать, статья есть где то нормальная что бы почитал
<schyuka> ползи))
<JohnDoe_71Rus> xz386_: я тебе написал video tearing
<xz386_> это что? )
<xz386_> есть статья актуальная на форуме?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в гугле. И там же напиши название своей видеокарты
<UNIm95> xz386_: что за видюха? Что за плеер?
<UNIm95> xz386_: и статьи про тириг актуальны всегда
<UNIm95> тиринг*
<JohnDoe_71Rus> коллеги. Нужна помощь в чистке зависимостей
<xz386_> 2 видюхи используется 650м смпл с использованием мплеяра
<xz386_> я так понимаю кодеками тут не вытянуть - только настройка xorg?
<xz386> что то не получается исправить. и этот тиринг у всех?
<xz386> может есть у кого настройка ? nvidia 650m
<JohnDoe_71Rus> у меня радеоны
<xz386_> такое только в юнити или во всех редакциях убунты ?
<snql> ого какие скелеты из шкафа в 2016 вываливаются
<xz386_> 3 статьи попробовал толку нет- вы вообще исправляли это ?
<andrex> xz386_: тебя спасет Sync To VBlank
<andrex> проблемы с vsync у тя)
<xz386_> я поставил компиз) и поставил там 2 галки - не помогло
<andrex> xorg нада колупать а не компиз
<xz386_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23129325/
<andrex> правда может еще и де говнючит
<xz386_> надо винду ставить) сказали убунту - все из коробки - и сразу трабл решения которому нет. )) отменно
<andrex> утя bumblebee?
<xz386_> нет
<xz386_> просто драйвера поставил - и там есть выбор интел или нвидиа
<andrex> попробуй зафигачить в xorg.conf.d/чето там такое https://bpaste.net/show/59596c172683
<xz386_> prime profiles называется
<xz386_> заменить то что я скинул - или в конез дописать?
<andrex> нет
<andrex> ой дастал он летать)
<andrex> ваще бы компиз выкинул нафиг возможно все беды из-за него
<xz386> после перезагрузки xorg  становится по умолчанию
<andrex> создай файл в xorg.conf.d
<xz386> не сохраняет то что ему пишу
<andrex> яж сказал емае
<UNIm95> xz386: ты какую-то фигню творишь
<xz386> я вышел раньше наверное
<andrex> либо смотри nvidia-setings
<andrex> и строй конфиг через него
<UNIm95> xz386: что бы не было тиринга с nvidia надо включть в плеере вывод через vdpau
<UNIm95> или как-то похоже называется
<xz386> включал
<xz386> не помогает
<UNIm95> xz386: vsync и triplebuffer включены?
<andrex> да нифига у него не включено)
<andrex> хотя может драйверами невидии пишется кудато это все
<xz386> где это посмотреть?
<UNIm95> Мда
<UNIm95> в хрени которая называется nvidia settings
<xz386> там нет такого)
<UNIm95> andrex: что блин с линем происходит? Сейчас с нвидией проблем больше чем с ати
<UNIm95> xz386: А если найду?
<andrex> ну у меня небыло никогда проблем ни с красными ни с зелеными ни с синими
<andrex> может дрова кривые)
<xz386> буду благодарен
<xz386> ну я думаю руки тоже у меня.
<UNIm95> Да обычно 99% проблем с компом сидят перед ним
<xz386> sudo apt-get install nvidia-361 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime
<xz386> вот так я ставил драйвера
<Denver79> убунту 16.04.. какая то жесть сегодня совсем с зависанием рабочего стола кроме мышки при включении онлайн тв в vlc smplayer. У кого то такое наблюдается? Сижу с ноутбука HP
<andrex> ладно пинайтесь тут) я пошол ебилд ваять для ffmpeg и libmfx
<UNIm95> xz386: Sync to VBlank
<UNIm95> xz386: так это у нвидии называется
<andrex> да говорил ему уже)
<UNIm95> andrex: а он нашел?
<andrex> Denver79: логи нада и еще ченить типо выхлопа комманды free
<andrex> UNIm95: а он и не искал)
<StayaSinic> нужно копать в сторону bumblee
<StayaSinic> если видеокарты две
<andrex> StayaSinic: а он даже не знает что у него)
<andrex> спрашива уже)
<UNIm95> Denver79: удаляй systemd. Проблема точно в нем. Сижу на 12,04 проблем нет =)
<andrex> дакл кусок ксорга для правки сего дела он и это не осилил) такшто я пас)
<StayaSinic> тогда sudo lshw
<StayaSinic> покажет всё что есть в компе
<StayaSinic> отсюда и плясать
<xz386> нету такого
<StayaSinic> если видеоадаптер нвидия и интел hd - гуглить бамбли
<xz386> похоже что драйвера криво стали
<UNIm95> Да ну? lshw нет
<xz386> в сетингсах нвидии нет таких названий
<StayaSinic> это в консоли вбить нужно чтоб посмотреть железо компа
<StayaSinic> http://help.ubuntu.ru/wiki/bumblebee
<StayaSinic> вот, почитай. наверняка это твой случай
<xz386> попробую щас
<xz386> Пакет virtualgl недоступен, но упомянут в списке зависимостей другого пакета. Это может означать, что пакет отсутствует, устарел, или доступен из источников, не упомянутых в sources.list
<xz386> сделал как по инструкции убунта не грузится вообще
<xz386> точнее ввожу пароль - а оно опять на него выкидывает
<xz386> не помогает ничего - переставил драйвера. полосы есть . что еще можно сделать?
<xz386_> какие еще мысли есть? как убрать полосы
<xz386> ну что - переключился на карту интел и полосы пропали. на нвидиа есть.
<xz386> кто ставил бамбелби на 16.04 и по какой статье? что то у меня черны экран - пока все не удалил не заходит
<xz386> пробую перегружаюсь) но бамбелби не становится - то черный экран то - пароль ввожу и снова кидает на логин
<xz386> так что есть у кого ноут с 2 видеокартами - интел и нвидиа - и рабочий бамбелби?
<spaik> ятут
<spaik> щас нормально - тогда глюк был походу
<spaik> тест)
<spaik> все нормально
<andrex> утры
<NoOova> Всем привет!
#ubuntu-ru 2016-09-04
<spaik> доброе утро
<spaik> не видит принтера hp laser P1102w
<spaik> вставляю усб - и ничего не происходит
<andrex> spaik: hplp и cups тебе в помощ
<spaik> я знаю уж по принтерам дарк научил )
<spaik> просто он вообще не видит
<andrex> ну значит в топку его
<andrex> неправильный принтер
<spaik> по сети идет норм
<andrex> вкурсе)
<andrex> и по вафле он идет норм)
<spaik> да и по вайфаю идет
<spaik> но надо и усб побидять )
<andrex> ну смотри ошибки купса
<spaik> все победил
<andrex> и ваще логи
<andrex> )
<igrek> привет всем
<Sergey_IT> привет от iksa
<andrex> snql: а че ты войснутый?
<SCHAAP137> добрий день
<VisiTh0r> хай
<snql> andrex: мне помошь нужна
<snql> была дней 5 назад
<snql> бнц же
<spaik> стим норм запустился)
<spaik> это прикольно
<snql> а не должен был?)
<spaik> ну я привык в генте  кучу докидывать всего)
<spaik> а тут не пришлось.
<Sergey_IT> тест
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Failed!
<spaik> очем вы ?
<Sergey_IT> test
<ubuntuhelp> Sergey_IT, Понг.
<spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Ну понг, и что?
<spaik> )
<spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Failed!
<spaik> тест
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Есть контакт.
<spaik> скайп не показывает ни1 контакта
<spaik> пробовал ставил и пакетом с сайта и через терминал
<spaik> заходит а нет ни1 контакта
<spaik> ntcn
<spaik> test
<ubuntuhelp> spaik, Failed!
<spaik> на версии ядра 4.7.1 еще нет драйверов нвидии?
<spaik> что то обновил щас ядро и драйвера не пошли
<spaik> пришлось откатить
<spaik> вы сами ядро собираете ? или готовое ставите
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-28
<TomFarr> ква
<Sergey_IT> хде логописатель!!!
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-29
<anderx> artus: ткни логописателя на канал
<anderx> //msg ubuntuhelp join #ubuntu-ru или add
<anderx> а то серожа плачет
<anderx> а у меня нет админских прав
<anderx> и ваще ему нада бы написать что без идента не заваливаться на каналы
#ubuntu-ru 2017-08-31
<namstdnsk> Йоу
<namstdnsk> Камон
<namstdnsk> Капец... такой квест запилил регистрируясь
<namstdnsk1> ну
<namstdnsk1> так
<JohnDoe_71Rus> artus:
<OnkelTem> Привет
<OnkelTem> Вот мы и дожили до дня, когда ifconfig приходится ставить руками
<JohnDoe_71Rus> это в бете ?
<OnkelTem> 17.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> anderx: кто тут к админам фриноды близкий?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-01
<JohnDoe_71Rus> призываю ник со скилом админства фриноды
<TomFarr> накой?
<TomFarr> все вымерли
<anderx> нахрена те
<anderx> тут нет таких
<anderx> раньше gry была щас и она выпилилась оттудава
<anderx> такшто иди на фриноду стучи там
<JohnDoe_71Rus> на работе дырка в инторнет походу в бане у фриноды
<anderx> серожа
<anderx> JohnDoe_71Rus: возможно ипишник был у когото спамера и попал в чс) ну и автоматом забанился на фриноже. напиши на фриноду или им на мыло
<anderx> и мооожет быть они разблочат типо ой ошибка)
<anderx> у меня такое было уже пару раз
<anderx> 1 раз я нечаянно на пол сети флуданул)
<JohnDoe_71Rus> а кто нибудь слышал про rdp прокси ?
<Sergey_IT> кого тут блочат?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-02
<Leagnus> привет, народ.
<Leagnus> Кто как решает проблему с сочетаниями Ctrl+... в Java софте  при русской раскладке?
<Leagnus> багу за 4 года так и не закрыли https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1226962
<Leagnus> хотя не только в Java: Scite тоже. Напр. Ctrl + d - dublicate line
<JohnDoe_71Rus> есть сетка с кучей windows. у меня там сервак убунту. виндовой машины нет постояяно онлайн. есть вариант rdp proxy что бы рулить машинами win?
#ubuntu-ru 2017-09-03
<Sergey_IT> ку
<Zixilite> Здрасти...?
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-27
<tomfarr> http://ubionics.ru/main.html
<andrex> ща как дам в лоб
<tomfarr> :Р
<tomfarr> я майню миллион
<Qwerty710> Всем првет, есть кто?
<Qwerty710> вообще никого?
<Qwerty710> Всем привет, есть кто-нибудь?
<Qwerty710> всем привет
<Talikka> I am interested in specially MATE users and localization. I am trying to get funding for projects that decrease digital marginalization by refurbishing old computers with Ubuntu MATE. I have succeeded a little and now something bigger might be forming. Here's a short description of the workshops and Ubuntu (MATE) in general in a few languages.
<Talikka> http://akutalikka.vapaavuoro.uusisuomi.fi/kulttuuri/254623-ubuntu-tyopaja-easy-computer-using-and-recycling-workshop-in-hameenlinna
<Talikka> I have a workgroup with two Russian friends here in my home town in Finland who use or have used Ubuntu a lot. I also have a similar Somali friend, and friends who speak other languages. They have translated some of my blogs or learning material from Finnish/English to other languages. Is someone of you interested in joining my team? It is not yet official but I am finding useful contacts with whom future cooperation and
<Talikka> also official work might be facilitated.
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-28
<moogle1> Помогите!
<moogle1> У меня один раздел на диске, я решил его проверить на сбойные сектора так - sudo badblocks -v /dev/sda2 > badsectors.txt
<moogle1> Он нашел ошибки - Pass completed, 28 bad blocks found. (28/0/0 errors)
<moogle1> Ну, я их решил починить таким образом:
<moogle1> sudo e2fsck -l badsectors.txt /dev/sda2
<moogle1> e2fsck 1.44.1 (24-Mar-2018)
<moogle1> /dev/sda2 is mounted.
<moogle1> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<moogle1> А как я его отмонтируя, если он один раздел?
<siffodap> В чём проблема? Отмонтируй.
<siffodap> Загрузись с LiveUSB и проделай все операции.
<moogle1> А так можно? Ладно сейчас попробую.
<kvadim> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста. Из-за чего не проходят пинги с сервера на клиентскую машину, кабель целый, свич тоже рабочий.
<siffodap> ICMP между ними где-то не зарезан?
<kvadim> Где это можно посмотреть?
<kvadim> У меня только такие правила стоят
<kvadim> sudo iptables-save
<kvadim> # Generated by iptables-save v1.6.0 on Tue Aug 28 13:34:52 2018
<kvadim> *nat
<kvadim> :PREROUTING ACCEPT [8906:702736]
<kvadim> :INPUT ACCEPT [6813:441320]
<kvadim> :OUTPUT ACCEPT [11604:856086]
<kvadim> :POSTROUTING ACCEPT [11646:858426]
<kvadim> -A PREROUTING ! -d 192.168.0.0/24 -i ens1 -p tcp -m multiport --dports 80,8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.1:3128
<kvadim> -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/24 -o enp2s0 -j MASQUERADE
<kvadim> COMMIT
<kvadim> # Completed on Tue Aug 28 13:34:52 2018
<kvadim> # Generated by iptables-save v1.6.0 on Tue Aug 28 13:34:52 2018
<kvadim> *filter
<kvadim> :INPUT ACCEPT [321585:276345292]
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-29
<SergeyIT> ку
<|rapidsp|> re
<|rapidsp|> а если виндовое обновление обновляет загрузчик на диске оно груб затрет?
<dimm_> народ, подскажите. захожу на сайт, внизу форма для сообщения, а в этой форме мое фио и аватарка с вк. каким образом? о_О
<andrex> делают форму с id клиента и видать парсят его старницу либо вк сам эти данные отдает
<andrex> разлогинься из вк и этой херни не будет)
<dimm_> ну то есть это не взлом?
<andrex> нет
<dimm_> хм. а откуда сайт знает мой айди вк?
<andrex> использует формы вк
<SergeyIT> вот социалятся, а потом спрашивают
<andrex> да соц сети зло
<andrex> можеш даже сам посмотреть что он езет на вкшный ресурс) надо тока либо исходники посмтореть либо дебаг включить)
<dimm_> я понимаю, что лезет, но каким образом получает именно мою аватарку? куки ворует?
<andrex> может и куки а модет тупо знает твою страницу ибо ее отдает сам вк
<andrex> этих форм сраных там куча щас в основном в группы встраивают) типо сообщение тебе
<andrex> берет тупо ссылку которая сразу ведет на страницу и парсит ее
<andrex> vk.ru/profile.php?id=3 ченить типа этого
<andrex> или этого vk.com/id0
<dimm_> кажется понял. сайт обращается на вк, а вк запрашивает свою куку. не мог догнать просто как сторонний сайт считывает куку вк
<andrex> да
<andrex> по сути ты через форму сидиш в вк))
<andrex> под собой если не вышел
<linxon> API какой-нибудь системы комментариев
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-30
<andrex> SergeyIT: бу на!
<SergeyIT> давай!
#ubuntu-ru 2018-08-31
<kvadim> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста из-за чего антивирусная файловая система clamfs не автомонтирует папку. Приходится только в ручную, что очень не удобно. Версия ubuntu 16.04.
<diskin> kvadim, привет, я не знаком с этой файловой системой, но расскажи, как оно настроено для автомонтирования, и что есть интересного в системном журнале?
<kvadim> diskin: Мне сюда конфиг выложить или как?
<kvadim> Я могу выложить конфиг, но он большой
<diskin> !paste
<ubuntuhelp> Если вам нужно показать большой текст (больше 3 строк), используйте http://paste.ubuntu.com http://hastebin.com http://termbin.com
<diskin> kvadim, ^^^
<kvadim> хорошо сейчас
<kvadim> А потом как? Ссылку дать?
<diskin> ага
<kvadim> хорошо
<kvadim> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hpJR35QkNP/
<diskin> kvadim, http://tdkare.ru/sysadmin/index.php/Clamfs смотрел? пишут, что если через rc.local, то надо не просто sudo, а sudo -u clamav
<diskin> ну и еще кое-что
<diskin> может быть это устаревшая информация...
<kvadim> Спасибо, а что существенно изменилось с 14 на 16 версиях ubuntu?
<kvadim> Потому как на 14 работало, а вот на 16 нет
<diskin> может сама версия clamav изменилась?
<andrex> изменилось то что они стухли
<andrex> )
<diskin> systemd вместо init вроде
<andrex> ибольше не поддерживаются) настоятельно требуем обновить до 18)
<diskin> разве 16-я не поддерживается?
<andrex> тупо патч только
<andrex> и
<andrex> критичиские
<andrex> а потом будет боль при обнвлении)
<andrex> ну и если какаято бага там выползит то ее не будут фиксить
<andrex> точнее скажут исправленно в следующем релизе
<andrex> хмм а зачем кламав в локал?
<MrFang> !help
<ubuntuhelp> Привет, я любимый инфобот канала #ubuntu-ru, Как меня использовать? Просто напишите: ![ls/mc/man/fdisk] или ![ATI/nVidia/etc] вот так. Внимание, чтобы не залететь в игнор/бан, используйте ПРИВАТ и !search [ATI/nVidia/etc] см: http://ubuntuhelp.org.ru/
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-01
<IvanMIH> Привет
#ubuntu-ru 2018-09-02
<wwwladav> Terminal
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-28
<selfy> Привет всем! У меня такой вопрос - кто-нибудь знает, как устроен билд для cloud image для убунты? Можно где-то посмотреть toolchain/скрипты для сборки?
#ubuntu-ru 2020-08-30
<cherubael> Всем привет )
